# كل يوم اية واحدة وتامل .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (28 نوفمبر 2017)

*كل يوم اية واحدة وتامل ..  كل يوم هضع اية وتامل يلية اية اليوم التالى وتامل عليها باليوم التالى 

فائق احترامى لكل متابعين هذا الموضوع الذى يفيدنى شخصيا بالتعمق باية واحدة يوميا 

 asmicheal*


نبدا بالعهد الجديد 
انجيل متى 
*

مت 1 :23 هوذا العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و يدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا


*



- كتاب تأملات في الميلاد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث : جميل هذا الاسم الذي دعي به السيد المسيح في مولده، عمانوئيل، الله معنا.

اسم فيه الكثير من التعزية، إذ فيه الكثير من حب الله لنا.

إن بركة عيد الميلاد هي هذه: أن نشعر أن المسيح هو الله معنا، الله في وسطنا، ساكن معنا، وساكن فينا.




- ابونا متى المسكين : لمَّا أخطأ آدم وحواء وطُردا من أمام وجه الله، أُصيبت البشرية بابتعاد الله عنها، فصارت تتوالد في عُقْم البُعاد عن الله، بمعنى أن البشرية فقدت قُرْبها من الله الذي كان يَنعم به آدم. بما يعني أن كل أعمال وحياة الناس لم تكن تَنعم بمشورة الله وعمله، ليس إلى جيل بل إلى جيل الأجيال.
وأخيراً جاءت القُربَى من لَدُن الله، وتَدَخَّل الله بنفسه في حياة البشر، إذ أرسل ابنه الوحيد المساوي للآب في الجوهر أي في الطبيعة، ليولَد من عذراء طاهرة من بيت إسرائيل في ولادة فائقة على طبيعة البشر، أي بدون رجل، فكان الله الآب بمثابة أب حقيقي فائق للطبيعة البشرية، وأصبح المولود ابن الله الحقيقي (انظر لو 1: 35)، ورأس البشرية الجديدة كلها. وهكذا انعقدت الآمال كلها ورجاء الإنسان في مولود العذراء، فلم تَعُد البشرية متغرِّبة عن الله، بل تحوَّل الإنسان تحوُّلاً فائق الوصف من كونه من بني آدم إلى ابنٍ لله، وصار نسله بالتالي بني الله العَليِّ بالإيمان (انظر غل 3: 26)، إيمان ابن الله الذي دُعِيَ يسوع. وبعد أن كان آدم رأس الجنس البشري، أصبح يسوع المدعو المسيح هو رأس البشرية الجديدة المؤمنة بيسوع المسيح، فكلُّ مَن يولد في الإيمان بيسوع المسيح ابن الله، ينال حق التبنِّي لله (انظر يو 1: 12).
ومع التبنِّي لله، صار جنس الإنسان بحسب رأس الجنس كله أي يسوع المسيح، يُدعَى مسيحياً.
وبالتالي صار كل بني آدم مسيحيين؛ وبحسب الروح الذي يعمل في الإيمان، أي الروح القدس، صار كل الناس المسيحيين لهم رأس واحد وهو يسوع المسيح، وروح واحد أي الروح القدس. وبمعنى كلِّي، صار كل الناس إنساناً واحداً في المسيح، لا ذكر ولا أنثى فيما بعد بل «جميعاً أبناء الله الحيّ بالإيمان (الواحد) بالمسيح يسوع» (غل 3: 26).
وهكذا تحوَّل بنو آدم من جنس البشر إلى جنس يسوع المسيح، ومن الكثرة المتفتتة إلى وحدانية الروح والجنس، ومن الأصل الترابي إلى طبيعة سماوية، ومن ميراث الجسد والآباء والأمهات إلى ميراث ابن الله في السموات، أي الحياة الدائمة الأبدية، لأنه لا يكون للإنسان موتٌ بعد بل انتقال من جنس ترابي إلى جنس سماوي، ومن ميراث ترابي إلى ميراث إلهي أبدي.
ومن هنا، بدأت الدعوة وبدأ التبشير بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح إيماناً صادقاً حقيقياً، يتهيَّأ لهذه النقلة السعيدة بالإيمان الصادق الحيِّ بالمسيح يسوع ربنا.





=


----------



## asmicheal (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*
مت 1 :25 و لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر و دعا اسمه يسوع*


القديس جيروم بأن كلمة "يعرفها" لا تعني حتمًا المعاشرة الزوجيّة، وإن كان يمكن أن تعني هذا، وكأن القدّيس يوسف لم يعرف القدّيسة مريم فيما نالته من نعم عظيمة حتى ولدت يسوع المسيح. أما كلمة "حتى" فلا تعني أن معرفته لها - بالجانب الجسدي - تحقّق بعد الولادة، وقد أعطى القديس جيروم أمثله لذلك. عندما يقول الرسول: "لأنه يجب أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه" (1 كو 15: 25)؛ هل سيملك الرب حتى يصير أعداؤه تحت قدميه وعندئذ يتوقّف ملكه؟ أيضًا يقول المرتّل: "أعيننا إليك يا الله حتى يتراءف علينا" (مز 123: 2)، فهل يتطلّع النبي نحو الله حتى ينال الرأفة وعندئذ يحول عينيّه عنه إلى الأرض؟!


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [استخدم هنا كلمة "حتى" لا لكي تشك وتظن أنه عرفها بعد ذلك، إنّما ليخبرك أن العذراء كانت هكذا قبل الميلاد لم يمسها رجل قط. ربّما يقال: لماذا استخدم كلمة "حتى"؟ لأنه اعتاد الكتاب أن يستعمل هذا التعبير دون الإشارة إلى أزمنة محدّدة. فبالنسبة للفَلك قيل إن الغراب لم يرجع حتى جفت الأرض (تك 8: 7) مع أنه لم يرجع قط


القديس جيروم [كل ابن وحيد هو بكر، ولكن ليس كل بكر هو ابن وحيد. فإن تعبير "بكر" لا يُشير إلى شخص له إخوة أصغر منه، وإنما يُشير إلى من يسبقه أخ أكبر منه يقول الرب لهرون: "كل فاتح رحم من كل جسد يقدّمونه إلى الرب: من الناس والبهائم يكون لك. ولكن بكر الإنسان ينبغي لك أن تقبل فداءه. وبكر البهائم النجسة تقبل فداءه" (عد 18: 15). قول الرب هنا يّعرف البكر على كل فاتح رحم


لو كان يلزم أن يكون له اخوة أصاغر لكان ينبغي ألا يقدّم البكر من الحيوانات الطاهرة للكهنة إلا بعد ولادة أصاغر بعده، وما كانت تدفع فدية الإنسان والحيوان النجس إلا بعد التأكّد من إنجاب أخوة أصاغِر.





=


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2017)

*
مت 2 :1 و لما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم*


غالبًا ما جاء المجوس في موكب عظيم يتقدّمهم ثلاثة من كبارهم يحملون الهدايا للملك العجيب، هؤلاء يمثّلون كل أجناس البشريّة المتسلسلة عن أولاد نوح الثلاثة: سام وحام ويافث. وكأنهم بكور الشعوب الأممية جاءوا يلتفون مع بسطاء اليهود -الرعاة- في السجود للمسيّا، فيضمهم معًا كنيسة واحدة له.


 القديس أغسطينوس: [من هم هؤلاء المجوس إلا بكور الأمم؟ لقد كان الرعاة إسرائيليّين والمجوس أمميّين. كان الأوّلون ملاصقين له، والآخرون جاءوا إ ليه من بعيد. لقد أسرع الكل إلى حجر الزاوية










بالرجوع إلى مثل الأمناء (لو12:19-27). نجد أن الإنسان الشريف الجنس يذهب ليأخذ لنفسه ملكًا ثم يكافئ عبده الأول بأن أعطاه سلطانًا على عشر مدن وعبده الثاني سلطان على خمس مدن.

وموضوع عائلة هيرودس يفسر موضوع مثل الأمناء. فالملك هيرودس الكبير حيث أنه كان صديق لقيصر (الإنسان الشريف الجنس) أعطاه سلطان على مملكة كبيرة. ولما مات قسم قيصر المملكة على أربعة وبهذا صار كل رئيس ربع يملك على عدد مدن أقل. وهناك من ملك على 10 مدن وهناك من ملك على 4 مدن وهكذا بحسب قربه من قيصر.

وواضح أنه كلما زادت عدد المدن زاد مجد وغنى وثروة الملك. والمعنى أنه كلما كنا أمناء في وزناتنا كان لنا مجد أعظم في السماء "فنجم يمتاز عن نجم في المجد" (1كو41:15).

وحينما يقول الرب يسوع "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي كما غلبت أنا أيضًا وجلست مع أبي في عرشه" (رؤ21:3):

1) هذا لا يفهم منه أن الآب له عرش مستقل عن الابن، والابن سوف يجلس معنا في عرشه فترة ثم يذهب ليجلس مع الآب في عرشه، لأن الآب والابن ببساطة هم واحد.

4) العرش تعبير عن المجد. وكون المسيح يجلس مع الآب في عرشه،5) فالمعنى أن الابن بجسده صار له نفس مجد الآب،6) وهو نفس مجد الابن الأزلى بلاهوته (يو17: 5) وهذا معنى جلس عن يمين الآب.

3) جلوسنا في عرش المسيح يعني أننا نشترك في مجده، كلٌ بحسب أمانته "فنجمًا يمتاز عن نجم في المجد" أحدنا يكون له سلطان على عشرة مدن والآخر له سلطان على خمس مدن. وهذا ما كان يعنيه المسيح حين قال "وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني" (يو22:17).

7) جلوسنا في عرش المسيح يعني أننا نشترك في مجده،8) كلٌ بحسب أمانته "فنجماً يمتاز عن نجم في المجد" أحدنا يكون له سلطان على عشرة مدن والآخر له سلطان على خمس مدن. وهذا ما كان يعنيه المسيح حين قال "وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني" (يو22:17) فالمسيح تجسد ليموت ويقوم ويصعد ليتمجد بجسده ونتمجد نحن فيه.

9) هذا لا يعني أنه سيكون لنا نفس مجد المسيح،10) لكن كل منا بحسب أمانته سيكون له جزء من هذا المجد. والأدق أنه سينعكس عليه مجد المسيح،11) فيعكس منه علي قدر نقائه.



ملك هيرودس الكبير على كل اليهودية سنة 37ق.م. ودخل القدس بمعونة الرومان. وكانت أمه وأبيه أدوميين. وكان الأدوميون قد رضخوا بالقوة للمذهب اليهودي سنة 125ق.م. فلم يكن هيرودس يهودي الأصل. وقد تزوج هيرودس عشر نساء وكان له أبناء كثيرين. واشتد التنافس فيما بينهم على وراثة العرش. وكان القصر مسرح عشرات المؤامرات والفتن. واشتركت زوجات الملك وأقاربهن في تلك المؤامرات. هذا عدا المؤامرات التي كان يحيكها هيرودس ضد أعدائه من اليهود والرومان فقد كان هيرودس الكبير قاسي القلب، عديم الشفقة يسعى وراء مصلحته مهما كانت الخسائر واشتهـر بكثـرة الحيل ولم ينتبه إلى صراخ المظلومين. وقتل عدة زوجات وأبناء وأقارب خوفاً من مؤامراتهم. ولكنه بني أماكن كثيرة أشهرها مدينة قيصرية وسماها هكذا تكريماً لأوغسطس قيصر، ورمم مدينة السامرة بعد أن تهدمت وأسماها سباسطيا (سيباستوس هو الاسم اليوناني لاسم أغسطس اللاتيني) أي مدينة أغسطس. وبدأ في ترميم الهيكل في القدس. ومن وحشيته أنه قتل ابنيه الإسكندر وأرسطوبولس، وقبل موته بخمسة أيام قتل ابنه انتيباتر. وفيما هو يسلم أنفاسه الأخيرة أمر بقتل جميع عظماء أورشليم حتى يعم الحزن المدينة ولا يجد الملك الجديد مجالاً للبهجة، لكنه مات قبل أن تتحقق أمنيته الأخيرة. وهو الذي أمر بقتل أطفال بيت لحم حتى لا ينافسه مولود بيت لحم المُلْك. فقد ولد المسيح في أواخر أيام هذا الطاغية. ولقد مات هيرودس الكبير بعد قتل أطفال بيت لحم بثلاثة شهور بعد أن اشتدت شراهته في الفترة الأخيرة لأكل اللحم وأصيب بداء النقرس والاستسقاء، وتصاعدت منه رائحة كريهة جداً حتى لم يقدر أحد أن يقترب إليه. وبعد موته اقتسم أبناءه مملكته حسب ما سبق.


بيت لحم = بيت الخبز فهو جاء إلينا خبزًا سماويًا يتناوله الجياع والعطاش إلى البر. في اتضاع كامل قَبِلَ الرب يسوع أن يولد ولادة مجهولة. في قرية صغيرة، فهو قد أخلى ذاته أخذًا صورة عبد (2كو9:8+ في7:2). وبيت لحم هي مدينة الملك داود، حيث مسحه صموئيل النبي ملكًا على إسرائيل. وفيها ولد المسيح الملك من نسل داود. ونلاحظ أن متى لا يتكلم عن الناصرة فهو يقدم المسيح الملك نسل داود الملك.

ولما ولد = ولد المسيح سنة 4 ق.م. (وكان هذا نتيجة أخطاء العلماء في الحساب في القرون الوسطى حينما حاولوا تغيير التقويم من الحساب تبعًا للطريقة المصرية، طريقة النجوم إلى التقويم الشمسي وهو السائد حاليًا، وأكتشف الخطأ بعد ذلك بقرون).

مجوس من المشرق = هم كهنة أو ملوك كلدانيون أو فارسيون يهتمون بدراسة الفلك والظواهر الفلكية، واسم مجوس يعطي للفلاسفة ورجال العلم خاصة علم الفلك ويقال أنهم سحرة ومنجمين من بين النهرين، ويعبدون النار. وكان علماء النجوم من المجوس (كانوا يعتقدون بوجود علاقة بين حركة النجوم وأحداث العالم) يعتقدون أن ظهور نجم علامة على ميلاد شخص عظيم. ويقال أن هؤلاء المجوس كانوا يتبعون مذهب بلعام الذي تنبأ بمجيء المسيح (سفر العدد). وهم كانوا يعرفون نبوته، وينتظرون هذا المولود العجيب الذي قال عنه بلعام "يبرز كوكب من يعقوب.." (عد17:24). ونرى في نبوة بلعام والنجم الذي ظهر للمجوس ليدلهم على ولادة المسيح أن الله لم يقصر نفسه على اليهود، بل هو اهتم بكل البشر، لكل من يطلبه بأمانة. ولقد كان هؤلاء المجوس يمثلون كنيسة الأمم المنجذبة لعريسها الملك. فبينما رفضه اليهود، أتى إليه الأمم الوثنيين فكان مجيئهم توبيخًا لليهود. كان المجوس هم باكورة الشعوب الأممية الذين قبلوا المسيح. وكان المسيح منذ ولادته حجر الزاوية الذي قبله الرعاة الذين أتوا إليه من قريب والمجوس الذين أتوا إليه من بعيد. وغالبًا جاء المجوس في موكب عظيم يتقدمهم ثلاثة من كبارهم يحملون الهدايا للملك العجيب. هؤلاء المجوس سيدينوننا، فهم تعبوا ليصلوا للمسيح، فماذا قدمنا له من تعب أو هدايا. هم تركوا بلادهم فلنترك شهواتنا لنراه. وليكن الكتاب المقدس هو النجم الذي يهدينا "سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي" أو هو الروح القدس الذي في داخلنا. والكنيسة تضع في شرقية الهيكل، في حضن الآب قنديل مضيء إشارة للنجم الذي يهدينا إلى أحضان النعمة.

نجد هنا قاعدة أساسية وهي أن من يبحث عن المسيح بأمانة يجده "اطلبوا تجدوا"

فهيرودس ملأ قلبه الحسد فلم يجد المسيح ولم يعرفه. الملك اليهودي لم يجده والملوك الوثنيين (المجوس) وجدوه.

والكهنة عرفوا النبوات ولكن مطامعهم المادية أعمت عيونهم فلم يجدوه ولم يبحثوا عنه فقلبهم مشغول بمادياتهم. الرعاة الرسميين لم يجدوه ورعاة الغنم وجدوه بل تحول الكهنة إلى صالبين للمسيح.

أما المجوس فقد وضعوا في قلوبهم أن يجدوه، فوجدوه مع أنهم وثنيين.

والرعاة الساهرين أتى لهم الملائكة ليرشدوهم وهكذا كل ساهر على رعيته أو ساهر على خلاص نفسه سيجد يسوع.

  القس أنطونيوس فكري




=


----------



## asmicheal (1 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 2 :2 قائلين اين هو المولود ملك اليهود فاننا راينا نجمه في المشرق و اتينا لنسجد له*



 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أنه لم يكن نجمًا حقيقيًا كسائر النجوم، إنّما هو ملاك ظهر في شكل نجم أرسله الله لهداية المجوس العاملين في الفلك، ويعلّل ذلك بالآتي:

أولًا: أن مسار النجم الذي ظهر مختلف عن مسار حركة النجوم الطبيعيّة.

ثانيًا: كان النجم ساطعًا في الظهيرة والشمس مشرقة، وليس كبقيّة النجوم تسطع ليلًا.

ثالثًا: كان يظهر أحيانًا ويختفي أحيانًا أخرى.

رابعًا: كان منخفضًا، قادهم إلى حيث المزود تمامًا.



يرى العلامة أوريجينوس أنه نجم حقيقي لكنّه من نوع فريد، إذ يقول: [إننا نعتقد أن الذي ظهر في المشرق كان نجمًا جديدًا، ليس كالنجوم العاديّة... لكنّه يُحسب في عداد المذنبات التي تشاهد في أحيان كثيرة، أو النيازك، أو النجوم الملتحمية أو النجوم التي على شكل الجرار، أو أي اسم ممّا يصف به اليونانيّون أشكالها المختلفة


لماذا استخدم النجم؟

أولًا: استخدم الله كل وسيلة للحديث مع شعبه موضّحًا لهم أسرار التجسّد الإلهي وأعماله الخلاصيّة



يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لتوبيخ اليهود على قسوتهم، ولينزع عنهم كل عذر يحتجّون به على جهلهم الإرادي


القديس جيروم: [لكي يعرف اليهود بنبأ ميلاد المسيح من الوثنيّين حسب نبوّة بلعام أحد جدودهم، بأن نجمه يظهر من المشرق. وإذ أرشد النجم المجوس حتى اليهوديّة وتساءل المجوس عنه، لم يبقَ لكهنة اليهود عذر من جهة مجيئه



حقًا في كل عصر إذ يتقسّى قلب المؤمنين أبناء الملكوت يحدّثهم الرب أحيانًا خلال الملحدين والأشرار الذي يقبلون الإيمان في غيرة متّقدة توبّخهم.




ثانيًا: الله الذي يحب البشريّة كلها يُعلن ذاته للجميع، محدثًا كل واحدٍ بلغته. فقد تحدّث مع اليهود بالناموس والنبوّات، واستخدم الفلسفات اليونانيّة بالرغم ممّا ضمّته من أضاليل كثيرة كطريق خلاله قبل كثير من الفلاسفة إنجيل الحق. وها هو يحدّث المجوس رجال الفلك بلغتهم العمليّة.





 القديس أغسطينوس: [أظهر الملائكة المسيح للرعاة، وأعلن النجم عنه للمجوس. الكل تكلم من السماء...! الملائكة تسكن السماوات، والنجم يزيّنها، وخلال الاثنين تُعلن السماوات مجد الله

الآب غريغوريوس الكبير: [كان من اللائق أن كائنًا عاقلًا، أي ملاكًا هو الذي يخبر هؤلاء الذين استخدموا عقولهم في معرفة الله، أمّا الأمم فإذ لم يعرفوا أن يستخدموا عقولهم في معرفته لم يقدهم الصوت الملائكي بل العلاّمة (النجم). لهذا السبب يقول بولس أن النبوّة ليست لغير المؤمنين بل للمؤمنين، وأما الآية (العلامة) فليست للمؤمنين بل لغير المؤمنين (1 كو 14: 22)



العلامة أوريجينوس أن المجوس أدركوا أن تعاويذهم قد بطلت، وشعروا أثناء عملهم أن أمرًا يفوق السحر قد حدث في العالم، فتطلّعوا إلى النجوم ليروا علامة من الله في السماء، عندئذ أدركوا كلمات بلعام: "يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم قضيب من إسرائيل... " (عد 24: 17). 


القديس جيروم: [تعلّموا عن ظهور هذا النجم من نبوّة بلعام إذ هم من نسله



ثالثًا: يرى البعض أن المجوس تسلّموا هذا التقليد الخاص بظهور النجم عند مجيء الملك المخلّص عن دانيال النبي الذي عينه الملك كبيرًا للمجوس حين كان في السبي البابلي، وفد حدّد في نبوّاته موعد مجيئه




 القدّيس أغسطينوس: [لم يكن للنجم الذي رآه المجوس السلطان على المسيح المولود حديثًا، لم يكن هذا النجم أحد النجوم التي خُلقت في بدء الخليقة ويجرى في مساره حسب قانون خالقه، إنّما كان نجمًا جديدًا ظهر في هذا الميلاد العجيب من عذراء، وعكس خدمته على المجوس الباحثين عن امرأة، فتقدّمهم ليضيء لهم الطريق حتى قادهم إلى الموضع حيث فيه كان كلمة الرب كطفل. لم يُولد الطفل لأن النجم كان هناك، وإنما جاء النجم لأن المسيح قد وُلد. إن كان يجب أن نتحدّث عن المصير بالأحرى دعنا نقول لم يحدّد النجم مصير المسيح (كما يدَّعي المنجّمون) بل المسيح الذي حدّد مصير النجم.]












رابعًا: أراد الله أن يخرج من الآكل أكلًا، ومن الجافي حلاوة، فالنجوم التي اُستخدمت كوسيلة للتضليل يعبدها الناس (عا 5: 26) صارت وسيلة للدخول بهم إلى الالتقاء مع الله. حقًا ما أعجب معاملات الله معنا








خامسًا: جاء النجم يكمّل شهادة الطبيعة للسيّد المسيح. إن كانت البشريّة العاقلة لم تعرف كيف تستقبله كما يجب انطلقت الطبيعة الجامدة تشهد له بلغتها الخاصة.



 القديس أغسطينوس: [شهدت له السماوات بالنجم، وحمله البحر إذ مشى عليه (مت 14: 25)، وصارت الرياح هادئة ومطيعة لأمره (مت 23: 27)، وشهدت له الأرض وارتعدت عند صلبه (مت 27: 51)



القديس أغسطينوس: [عرفه المجوس بواسطة نجم كعلامة سماويّة وجميلة قدّمها الرب، لكنّه لا يرغب فينا أن يضع المؤمن نجمًا على جبهته بل صليبًا. بهذا يتّضِع المؤمن ويتمجّد أيضًا، فيرفع الرب المتواضعين، هذا الذي في تواضعه تنازل.]

لقد وُلد السيّد في "بيت لحم" التي تعني "بيت الخبز"، فجاء إلينا خبزًا سماويًا يتناوله الجياع والعطاش إلى البرّ. للأسف جاء المجوس من المشرق يحتملون آلام الطريق وأتعابه، يبحثون عن غذاء نفوسهم، بينما بقيَ الملك ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة في أماكنهم يرشدون الغرباء للخبز الحيّ، وأما هم فلا يقتربون إليه. لعلّهم صاروا كالعاملين في بناء فلك نوح، الذين هيّأوا فلك الخلاص ولم يدخلوه!

حقًا ما أبعد الفارق بين المجوس ورؤساء اليهود، فقد تمتّع الغرباء بسرّ الحياة، وحُرم الرؤساء منه.

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [صار اليهود أشبه بالنجّارين الذين صنعوا فلك نوح، فأقاموا لغيرهم طريق النجاة، أمّا هم فهلكوا في الطوفان. إنهم يشبهون المعالم التي توضع للكشف عن الطريق لكنها تعجز عن السير فيه. السائلون تعلّموا وكمّلوا الطريق، والمعلّمون نطقوا بالتعليم وبقوا متخلّفين[

ويقول القديس يعقوب السروجي: [صاروا كارزين له وهم سائرون في الطريق، يبشّرون بأن ملكًا للعالم كلّه قد أشرق. انبسطت كرازتهم لأميال في الطريق، وكسروا قلوب الملوك الذين جازوا في تخومهم، حثّهم الحق ليكونوا له كارزين. الذين هم من الخارج صاروا شهوده وبلغوا أرض اليهوديّة... نظروها فإذا هي هادئة والسكوت يخيّم على حكمائها الذين لم يُدركوا الملك الآتي لخلاصهم. أتى البعيدون ليبشّروا القريبين بميلاد الملك. ابنة الكلدانيّين أرسلت الهدايا للمخلّص، وابنة إبراهيم التي في بيته لم تكرمه

=


----------



## asmicheal (2 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 2 :3 فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب و جميع اورشليم معه*


تكرّر اسم هيرودس بين عدد من حكّام فلسطين وملوكها أو بعض أجزاء منها أو المناطق القريبة إليها، وفي العهد الجديد ذُكر أربعة ملوك بهذا الاسم، وكان ذلك أثناء الحكم الروماني على فلسطين، من بينهم هيرودس الكبير هذا. وكان هيرودس هذا أدوميًا مولدًا، تجري في عروقه العداوة ضدّ اليهود. لم يكن له حق المُلك، لكنّه صار ملكًا على اليهوديّة، بمساعدة الرومان الذين تحالف معهم أبوه، وكان عنيفًا وشاذًا صار في أواخر أيّامه عرضة للهواجس. كان محبًا لسفك الدماء، قتل الكثير من أعضاء السنهدرين، كما قتل ابنيه الإسكندر وأرسطوبولس، وقبل موته بخمسة أيام قتل ابنه أنتياباتير. وفيما هو يسلّم أنفاسه الأخيرة أمر بقتل جميع عظماء أورشليم حتى يعم الحزن المدينة، ولا يجد الملك الجديد مجالًا للبهجة، لكنّه مات قبل أن تتحقّق أمنيته الأخيرة.

مات هيرودس بعد قتل أطفال بيت لحم بثلاثة شهور، وقد وصف المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس، كيف اشتدّت شراهته في الفترة الأخيرة في أكل اللحم بدرجة بالغة، وأصيب بمرض النقرس وداء الاستسقاء، وقد تصاعدت منه رائحة كريهة جدًا، حتى لم يقدر أحد أن يقترب إليه.

هذه الصورة تكشف لنا عن مشاعر هذا الوحش المفترس، عند سماعه عن موكب المجوس ومجيئهم للسجود لملك اليهود. لقد جمع عدوّ اليهود رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة يسألهم خشية أن يسحب الكرسي من تحته. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لقد خشيَ أن ترجع المملكة إلى يهودي، فيطرده اليهود هو وذرّيته ويقطعونهم من الملوكيّة. حقًا كثيرًا ما يتعرّض السلطان العظيم لمخاوف شديدة. فإن الأفنان (أعالي الأشجار) يمكن أن تحرّكها ريح خفيف، وهكذا الذين يسكنون الأماكن العالية تهزّهم كل إشاعة! أمّا الذين يقطنون الأماكن المنخفضة، أيّا كانت، فيكونون كالأشجار التي في الوادي غالبًا ما لا تؤثّر فيها الرياح[86].] ويقول الأب غريغوريوس الكبير: [اضطرب الملك الأرضي عندما وُلد الملك السماوي، لأن السيادة الأرضيّة تضطرب عندما تظهر العظمة السماويّة



اضطرب هيرودس الأرضي الذي اتسم بالشرّ عندما أدرك أن من تخدمه النجوم السماويّة قد جاء. حقًا إن تجلِّي رب المجد يسوع في القلب كما في مزود يزعزع هيرودس (الشيطان) الطاغية، الذي يملك بالشرّ. وكأنه إذ يملك الرب بصليبه فينا تنهار مملكة إبليس ولا تقدر أن تثبت.

أخفى هيرودس اضطرابه بمظاهر الخداع، إذ يقول الإنجيلي: "حينئذ دعا هيرودس المجوس سرًا. وتحقّق منهم زمان النجم الذي ظهر. ثم أرسلهم إلى بيت لحم، وقال: اذهبوا وافحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي، ومتى وجدّتموه فأخبروني، لكي آتي أنا أيضًا وأسجد له" [7-8].

 يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لكي يغريهم على ذلك تظاهر بالتقوى، مخفيًا السيف وراءها. رسم بالألوان شكل البساطة على حقد قلبه. هذا هو طريق كل فاعلي الشرّ، إذ يخطّطون في الخفاء ليجرحوا الآخرين، فيتظاهرون بالبساطة والصداقة


اضطرب= لقد خشى هيرودس أن ترجع المملكة إلى يهودي وتضيع منه، اضطرب الملك الأرضي حين ظهر الملك السماوي، وفي قلب كل منا إن تجلى الرب يسوع يزعزع الشيطان الطاغية الذي يملك بالشر. وكأن الرب يسوع حين يملك فينا بصليبه تنهار مملكة إبليس ولا تقدر أن تثبت. حين يضئ النور تذهب الظلمة.القس أنطونيوس فكري



=


----------



## asmicheal (3 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 2 :11 و اتوا الى البيت و راوا الصبي مع مريم امه فخروا و سجدوا له ثم فتحوا كنوزهم و قدموا له هدايا ذهبا و لبانا و مرا*



يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن النجم الذي رآه المجوس وتقدّمهم إلى بيت لحم إنّما هو خدمة الفقراء والمحتاجين، إذ يقول: [رأوا النجم وكانوا فرحين، وها أنت ترى المسيح نفسه غريبًا وعريانًا ولا تتحرّك...! هم قدّموا ذهبًا وأنت بالكاد تقدّم قطعة خبز!



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [قبل رؤيتّهم الطفل كانت المخاوف والمتاعب تضغط عليهم من كل جانب، أمّا بعد السجود فحلّ الهدوء والأمان... لقد صاروا كهنة خلال عمله التعبُّدي، إذ نراهم يقدّمون هدايا

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لم يقدّموا غنمًا ولا عجول، بل بالأحرى قدّموا الأمور التي تقترب بهم إلى قلب الكنيسة، إذ جاءوا إليه ببداءة التقدمة: معرفة وحكمة وحبًا

الأب غريغوريوس الكبير: [يقدّم الذهب كجزية الملك، ويقدّم البخور تقدمة لله، ويستخدم المرّ في تحنيط أجساد الموتى. لهذا أعلن المجوس بعطاياهم السرّيّة للذين يسجدون له بالذهب أنه الملك، وبالبخور أنه الله، وبالمرّ أنه يقبل الموت... لنُقدّم للرب المولود الجديد ذهبًا، فنعترف أنه يملك في كل موضع، ولنقدّم له البخور إذ نؤمن أنه الله ظهر في الزمان، مع أنه قبل كل زمان. ولنقدّم له المرّ، مؤمنين أنه وإن كان في لاهوته غير قابل للألم، فقد صار قابلًا للموت في جسدنا. ويمكننا أيضًا بهذه العلامات أن نفهم شيئًا آخر. الذهب يرمز للحكمة كما يشهد سليمان: "كنز مشتهى في فم البار" (أم 21: 20 الترجمة السبعينيّة)

 والبخور الذي يُحرق أمام الله يرمز لقوة الصلاة كقول المزمور: "لتستقم صلاتي كالبخور قدامك" (مز 141: 2)،
 والمرّ يرمز لإماتة أجسادنا، حيث تقول الكنيسة المقدّسة لعامليها الذين يعملون فيما لله حتى الموت: "يداي تقطران مرًا" (نش 5:5). 

إننا نقدّم للملك الجديد الذهب، إن كنّا في عينيّه نضيء بنور الحكمة السماويّة، ونقدّم له بخورًا إن كنّا نحرق أفكار الجسد على مذبح قلوبنا، فنرفع لله اشتياقاتنا السماويّة رائحة طيّبة. ونقدّم له المرّ عندما نُميت بالنسك شرور (شهوات) الجسد، فنقول إنه بالمرّ نحفظ الجسد الميّت من الفساد، كما نقول عن الجسد بأنه فسد متى غلبته الخلاعة، إذ قيل بالنبي، "تعفّنت الحيوانات في روثها[92]". الحيوانات التي تهلك في روثها تُشير إلى الجسدانيّين الذي يختمون حياتهم وسط غباوة شهواتهم. إذن فلنقدّم لله مرًا لحماية أجسادنا المائتة من فساد الخلاعة ويحفظ في الطهارة







=


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 2 :12 

"ثم إذ أوحي إليهم في حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس،

انصرفوا في طريق أخرى إلى كورتهم"*



لأب غريغوريوس الكبير
 إن هذا الطريق الجديد إنّما هو طريق الفردوس، الذي تلتزم النفس أن تسلكه خلال لقائها مع ربّنا يسوع. 

ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لنرجع بعيدًا عن هيرودس صاحب السلطان الزمني إلى حين، فنأتي إلى المسكن الأبدي، إلى مدينتنا السمائيّة


في مرارة أقول إنه ليس شيء يحزن قلب الله مثل أن يرى منّا مجوسًا قد شاهدوا النجم السماوي، واستنار قلبهم وانطلقوا إلى حيث يوجد المخلّص، فانتزع عنهم كل تغرّب عن الله، وصاروا قريبين جدًا للآب، يحلّ فيهم ويجعلهم مقدّسا له بروحه القدّوس، لكنهم للأسف بعد أن قدّموا حياتهم هدايا ثمينة يفرح بها الرب، عادوا مرتدّين إلى طريق هيرودس، أيضًا إلى أعمال إنسانهم القديم وخضوعهم لإبليس، وكأنه - إن صح هذا التعبير - يسلّمون مسيحهم الداخلي لهيرودس، فيبيد منهم العدوّ ثمر نعمة الله السماويّة فيهم. في مرارة يوبّخهم الرسول بولس، قائلًا: "من خالف ناموس موسى، فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة، فكم عقابًا أشرّ تظنّون أنه يُحسب مستحقًا من داس ابن الله، وحَسِبَ دم العهد الذي قُدِّس به دنسًا، وازدرى بروح النعمة؟" (عب 10: 28-29). إذن ليتنا لا نرتدّ إلى طريق هيرودس المخادع، فلا نسلّم يسوعنا الداخلي في يديه فيصلب مرّة ثانية -إن صحَّ التعبير- ويشهّر به بسببنا، وينطفئ الروح الذي فينا.






=









=


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 2 :12 

"ثم إذ أوحي إليهم في حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس،

انصرفوا في طريق أخرى إلى كورتهم"*



لأب غريغوريوس الكبير
 إن هذا الطريق الجديد إنّما هو طريق الفردوس، الذي تلتزم النفس أن تسلكه خلال لقائها مع ربّنا يسوع. 

ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لنرجع بعيدًا عن هيرودس صاحب السلطان الزمني إلى حين، فنأتي إلى المسكن الأبدي، إلى مدينتنا السمائيّة


في مرارة أقول إنه ليس شيء يحزن قلب الله مثل أن يرى منّا مجوسًا قد شاهدوا النجم السماوي، واستنار قلبهم وانطلقوا إلى حيث يوجد المخلّص، فانتزع عنهم كل تغرّب عن الله، وصاروا قريبين جدًا للآب، يحلّ فيهم ويجعلهم مقدّسا له بروحه القدّوس، لكنهم للأسف بعد أن قدّموا حياتهم هدايا ثمينة يفرح بها الرب، عادوا مرتدّين إلى طريق هيرودس، أيضًا إلى أعمال إنسانهم القديم وخضوعهم لإبليس، وكأنه - إن صح هذا التعبير - يسلّمون مسيحهم الداخلي لهيرودس، فيبيد منهم العدوّ ثمر نعمة الله السماويّة فيهم. في مرارة يوبّخهم الرسول بولس، قائلًا: "من خالف ناموس موسى، فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة، فكم عقابًا أشرّ تظنّون أنه يُحسب مستحقًا من داس ابن الله، وحَسِبَ دم العهد الذي قُدِّس به دنسًا، وازدرى بروح النعمة؟" (عب 10: 28-29). إذن ليتنا لا نرتدّ إلى طريق هيرودس المخادع، فلا نسلّم يسوعنا الداخلي في يديه فيصلب مرّة ثانية -إن صحَّ التعبير- ويشهّر به بسببنا، وينطفئ الروح الذي فينا.






=









=


----------



## asmicheal (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"وبعدما انصرفوا إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم، قائلًا:

قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى مصر،

وكن هناك حتى أقول لك،

لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي ليهلكه.

فقام وأخذ الصبي وأمه ليلًا وانصرف إلى مصر" [13-14].*


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن الملاك لم يقل عن القدّيسة مريم "امرأتك"، بل قال "أمه"، فإنه إذ تحقّق الميلاد وزال كل مجال للشك. صارت القدّيسة منسوبة للسيّد المسيح لا ليوسف. لقد أراد الملاك تأكيد أن السيّد المسيح هو المركز الذي نُنسب إليه. 



القديس أغسطينوس أن النفس التي ترتبط بالسيّد المسيح خلال الإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبّة تحمله فينا روحيًا، وكأنها قد صارت له كالقدّيسة مريم التي حملته روحيًا كما حملته بالجسد!





 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على كلمات الملاك ليوسف، قائلًا: [لم يتعثّر يوسف عند سماعه هذا، ولا قال: هذا أمر صعب، ألم يقل لي إنه يخلّص شعبه، فكيف لا يقدر أن يخلّص نفسه، بل نلتزم بالهروب، ونقطع رحلة طويلة، ونقطن في بلد آخر؟ فإن هذا يناقض ما وعدت به! لم يقل شيئًا من هذا، لأنه رجل إيمان! بل ولا سأل عن موعد رجوعه، إذ لم يحدّده الملاك، بل قال له: "وكن هناك حتى أقول لك". لم يحزن بل كان خاضعًا ومطيعًا يحتمل هذه التجارب بفرح. هكذا يمزج الله الفرح بالتعب، وذلك مع كل الذين يتّقونه... مدبّرًا حياة الأبرار بمزج الواحدة بالأخرى. هذا ما يفعله الله هنا... فقد رأى يوسف العذراء حاملًا، فاضطرب وبدأ يشك... وفي الحال وقف به الملاك وبدّد شكّه ونزع عنه خوفه. وعندما عاين الطفل مولودًا امتلأ فرحًا عظيمًا، وتبع هذا الفرح ضيق شديد إذ اضطربت المدينة، وامتلأ الملك غضبًا يطلب الطفل. وجاء الفرح يتبع الاضطراب بظهور النجم وسجود الملوك. مرّة أخرى يلي هذا الفرح خطر وخوف لأن هيرودس يطلب حياة الطفل، والتزم يوسف أن يهرب إلى مدينة أخرى]

هذه هي صورة الحياة التقوىّة الحقيقية، هي مزيج مستمر من الضيقات مع الأفراح، يسمح بها الرب لأجل تزكيتنا ومساندتنا روحيًا، فبالضيق نتزكّى أمام الله، وبالفرح نمتلئ رجاءً في رعاية الله وعنايته المستمرّة.


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لو أنه منذ طفولته المبكّرة أظهر عجائب لما حُسب إنسانًا



هتم الوحي بهذه الزيارة الفريدة، بها صارت مصر مركز إشعاع إيماني حيّ. وكما خزن يوسف في مصر الحنطة كسندٍ للعالم أثناء المجاعة سبع سنوات، هكذا قدّم السيّد المسيح فيض نعم في مصر لتكون سرّ بركة للعالم كله، ظهر ذلك بوضوح خلال عمل مدرسة الإسكندريّة وظهور الحركات الرهبانيّة والعمل الكرازي.



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هلمّوا إلى برّيّة مصر لتروها أفضل من كل فردوس! ربوات من الطغمات الملائكيّة في شكل بشري، وشعوب من الشهداء، وجماعات من البتوليّين... لقد تهدّم طغيان الشيطان، وأشرق ملكوت المسيح ببهائه! مصر هذه أم الشعراء والحكماء والسحرة... حصّنت نفسها بالصليب! السماء بكل خوارس كواكبها ليست في بهاء برّيّة مصر الممتلئة من قلالي النُسّاك... على أيّ الأحوال، من يعترف بأن مصر القديمة هي التي بكل خوارس كواكبها حاربت ليست في بهاء برية مصر الممتلئة من قلالي النساك... على أي الأحوال، من يعترف بأن مصر القديمة هي التي حاربت الله في برود فعبدت القطط، وخافت البصل، وكانت ترتعب منه، مثل هذا يدرك قوّة المسيح حسنًا.]



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن هذه الزيارة المباركة لمصر لتقديسها، فيقول: [إذ كانت مصر وبابل هما أكثر بلاد العالم ملتهبتين بنار الشرّ، أعلن الرب منذ البداية أنه يرغب في إصلاح المنطقتين لحسابه، ليأتي بهما إلى ما هو أفضل، وفي نفس الوقت تتمثل بهما كل الأرض، فتطلب عطاياه، لهذا أرسل للواحدة المجوس، والأخرى ذهب إليها بنفسه مع أمه.] كما يقول: [تأمّل أمرًا عجيبًا: فلسطين كانت تنتظره، مصر استقبلته وأنقذته من الغدر






=


----------



## asmicheal (6 ديسمبر 2017)

*
مت 2 :16 حينئذ لما راى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جدا فارسل و قتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم و في كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس*



في اختصار أقول أن هذا الحدث بما فيه من نحيبٍ وعويلٍ مع مرارةٍ قاسيةٍ لا يمكن إنكارها، يحمل كشفًا عن كنيسة العهد الجديد ككنيسة بسيطة بلا تعقيد، تحمل الصليب كعلامة جوهريّة تمسّ طبيعتها، كنيسة أبكار، مرتفعة إلى فوق تمارس حياتها السماويّة خلال ثبوتها في الرأس السماوي المصلوب!


=


----------



## asmicheal (7 ديسمبر 2017)

*


مت 2 :22 و لكن لما سمع ان ارخيلاوس يملك على اليهودية عوضا عن هيرودس ابيه خاف ان يذهب الى هناك و اذ اوحي اليه في حلم انصرف الى نواحي الجليل
*


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذا الحدث بقوله: [عاد يوسف إلى الناصرة، لكي يتجنب الخطر من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى لكي يبتهج بالسكنى في موطنه



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لأن الموضع كان قليل الأهمّية، بل بالأحرى ليس فقط الموضع وإنما كل منطقة الجليل. لهذا يقول الفرّيسيّون: "فتش وانظر، إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل" (يو 7: 52). إنه لم يخجل من أن يُدعى أنه من هناك، ليظهر أنه ليس بمحتاج إلى الأمور الخاصة بالبشر، وقد اختار تلاميذه من الجليل... ليتنا لا نستكبر بسبب سموّ مولدنا أو غنانا، بل بالأحرى نزدري بمن يفعل هكذا. ليتنا لا نشمئز من الفقر، بل نطلب غنى الأعمال الصالحة. لنهرب من الفقر الذي يجعل الناس أشرارًا، هذا الذي يجعل من الغِنى فقرًا (لو 16: 24)، إذ يطلب متوسّلًا بلجاجة من أجل قطرة ماء فلا يجد



كلمة "ناصرة"، منها اشتقّت "نصارى" لقب المسيحيّين؛ وهي بالعبريّة Natzar وتعني غصن، ومنها الكلمة العربيّة "ناضر"، وقد سمّيَ السيّد المسيح في أكثر من نبوّة في العهد القديم بالغصن. فجاء في إشعياء النبي: "ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسّى، وينبت غصن من أصوله، ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوّة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب..." (إش 11: 1-2). وجاء في إرميا: "ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب، وأُقيم لداود غصن برّ، فيملك ملك، وينجح، ويُجري حقًا وعدلًا في الأرض" (راجع إر 33: 15) وفي زكريا: "هأنذا آتي بعبدي الغصن" (زك 3: 8)، "هوذا الرجل الغصن اسمه، ومن مكانه ينبت، ويبني هيكل الرب" (زك 6: 12)... هكذا كان اليهود يترقّبون في المسيّا أنه يُدعى "الغصن"... أي "ناصري"








=


----------



## asmicheal (8 ديسمبر 2017)

*
مت 3 :1 و في تلك الايام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهودية*


لا يفهم من قوله: "في تلك الأيام" أنه بعد رجوع العائلة المقدّسة من مصر مباشرة، وإنما يقصد بها "في ذلك العصر" أو "في ذلك الزمان" وقد حدّد القدّيس لوقا عماد السيّد بنحو ثلاثين من عمره حسب الجسد (لو 3: 23)، وقد سبقه القدّيس يوحنا بأشهرٍ قليلة حينما بلغ الثلاثين من عمره، السن القانوني للخدمة الكهنوتيّة عند اليهود.



كان القدّيس يوحنا يكرز "في برّيّة اليهوديّة"، ولم تكن برّيّة قاحلة، إنّما كانت تضم ست مدن مع ضياعها (يش 15: 61-62)، لكنها منطقة غير مزدحمة ولا مُحاطة بالحقول والكروم كبقيّة البلاد.

لم يخدم القدّيس يوحنا ككاهنٍ في هيكل سليمان، لكنّه خرج إلى البرّيّة ليفضح ما وصلت إليه الطبيعة البشريّة، التي تخلّت عن عملها المقدّس كهيكل لله فصارت مملوءة جفافًا؛ صارت برّيّة قاحلة وقفرًا محتاجة إلى المسيّا الملك أن ينزل إليها ليرويها بمياه روحه القدّوس، فيجعلها فردوسًا تحمل ثمار الروح. يقول إشعياء النبي على لسان الطبيعة البشريّة المتعطّشة لعمل المسيّا الملك: "يسكب علينا روح من العلاء، فتصير البرّيّة بستانًا" (إش32: 15)، "تفرح البرّيّة والأرض اليابسة ويبتهج القفر ويزهر كالنرجس، يزهر إزهارًا، ويبتهج ابتهاجًا ويُرَنِّم" (إش 35: 1-2). هكذا يقدّم القدّيس يوحنا البشريّة كقفرٍ للملك، فيحوّلها فردوسًا أبديًا، بل ويجعلها هيكله المقدّس. لقد حُرم يوحنا المعمدان من خدمة الهيكل الكهنوتية ليهيّئ الطريق لرئيس الكهنة الأعظم ربّنا يسوع، الذي يجعل من برّيتنا هيكلًا جديدًا سماويًا.

لعلّ داود النبي قد رأى بروح النبوّة هذا المنظر، فتهلّلت نفسه فيه، إذ قدّم لنا في ذات البرّيّة مزموره الثالث والستين، فيه يقول: "عطشت إليك نفسي، يشتاق إليك جسدي في أرض ناشفة ويابسة بلا ماء... التصقت نفسي بك. يمينك تعضدني" (مز 63: 1، 8). لقد رأى داود النبي جموع التائبين على يديّ يوحنا المعمدان في هذه البرّيّة، وقد التهبت قلوبهم بالعطش، وعطش جسده لمياه نعمته... فجاء السيّد لتلتصق هذه النفوس به، وتستند بقوّته بكونها يمين الرب.


القديس أمبروسيوس أن البرّيّة التي كرز فيها القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان هي الكنيسة التي قال عنها النبي إشعياء "لأن بنيّ المستوحشة أكثر من بنيّ ذات البعل" (إش 54: 1) فقد جاء كلمة الله حتى تثمر من كانت قبلًا مستوحشة وبرّيّة.


=


----------



## asmicheal (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 3 :2 قائلا توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات*


كان كأسد يزأر في البرّيّة، فخرجت إليه أورشليم وكل اليهوديّة وجميع الكورة المحيطة بالأردن كانت كلماته أصيلة، ينطق بكلمة الرب كما هي بلا تنميق بشري أو مداهنة أو تدليل، تنبع عن قلب أمين وصادق، يحيا بما ينطق به اللسان، فكان للكلمة فاعليّتها. حقًا إن سرّ جاذبيّة رسالة يوحنا هو اختفاؤه في كلمة الله، وإعلان رسالته خلال حياته العمليّة.

"التوبة" في اليونانيّة "ميتانية" وتعني تغيير الاتّجاه، فيعطي الإنسان لله الوجه لا القفا خلال اتّحاده بالمسيّا وذلك بعدما حوّل القفا لا الوجه نحو الله (إر 2: 27). لقد التقى شاول الطرسوسي بالآب خلال المسيّا القائم من الأموات، فتغيّر قلبه وفكره وكل اشتياقاته.

لقد "اقترب ملكوت السماوات"، فصار على الأبواب، إذ جاء السيّد المسيح ليسكن فينا، ولم يعد بعيدًا عنّا. وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "الكلمة قريبة منك، في فمك وفي قلبك" (رو 10: 8). أمّا طريق التمتّع بهذا الملكوت فهو إدراكنا بالحاجة إلى عمل المسيّا فينا؛ فإذ يَدين الإنسان نفسه ينفتح القلب لاستقبال عمل المسيّا فيه



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [جاء يوحنا ليقودهم إلى التوبة لا لكي يُعاقَبوا، وإنما خلال التوبة يدينون أنفسهم مسرعين إلى نوال المغفرة... فإنهم ما لم يدينوا أنفسهم لا يقدرون أن يطلبوا نعمته، وبعدم طلبهم هذا لا يمكنهم نوال المغفرة


 القديس أمبروسيوس: [كثيرين يتطلّعون إلى يوحنا كرمز للناموس، بكونه يقدر أن ينتهر الخطيّة، لكنّه لا يقدر أن يغفرها




=


----------



## asmicheal (10 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 3 :3 فان هذا هو الذي قيل عنه باشعياء النبي القائل صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة*


الآب غريغوريوس الكبير: [من حديثنا تعرفون أن "الصوت" يكون أولًا عندئذ تُسمع "الكلمة"، لهذا يُعلن يوحنا عن نفسه أنه "صوت"، إذ هو يسبق "الكلمة". فبمجيئه أمام الرب دُعيَ "صوتًا"، وبخدمته سمع الناس "كلمة الرب" إنه يصرخ معلنًا: "اصنعوا سُبله مستقيمة"... إن طريق الرب للقلب يكون مستقيمًا متى استقبل بتواضعٍ كلماته للحق، يكون مستقيمًا إن مارسنا حياتنا في توافق مع وصاياه. لذلك قيل: "إن أحبّني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبّه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلًا" (يو 14: 23). أمّا من يرفع قلبه بالكبرياء، ومن يلتهب بحُمّى الطمع، ومن يلوث نفسه بدنّس الشهوة يغلق باب قلبه ضدّ مدخل الحق، ولئلا يقتني الرب المدخل فإنه يحكم الإغلاق بالعادات الشرّيرة




=


----------



## asmicheal (11 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 3 :6 و اعتمدوا منه في الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم*


إذ كان يوحنا يكرز بالتوبة كانت الجموع تأتي إليه تطلب العماد على يديه، معترفين بخطاياهم. لقد عرف اليهود أنواعًا من المعموديّات منها معموديّة المتهوّدين الدخلاء
 أمّا معموديّة يوحنا فجاءت رمزًا للمعموديّة المسيحيّة، جاء بها القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان ليهيّئ بها الطريق أمام معموديّة العهد الجديد.
 لم يكن لمعموديّة يوحنا أن تهب البنوّة لله، الأمر الذي انفردت به المعموديّة المسيحيّة لدخول السيّد المسيح "الابن الوحيد" إليها؛ ولم تكن تحمل في ذاتها القدرة على غفران الخطايا والتقدّيس، إنّما ما حملته من قوّة فقد استمدّته كرمز من قوّة المرموز إليه، كما حملت الحيّة النحاسيّة قوّة الشفاء خلال الصليب الذي ترمز إليه.



 - كان يوحنا يعمدّ بالماء لا بالروح القدس، فبكونها عاجزة عن غفران الخطايا، تغسل أجساد من يعتمدون بالماء، أمّا نفوسهم فلا تقدر أن تغسلها. إذن لماذا كان يوحنا يعمّد...؟ إنه في ميلاده كان سابقًا لمن يولد، وبالتعميد كان سابقًا للرب الذي يعمّد، وبكرازته صار سابقًا للمسيح!

الأب غريغوريوس الكبير



- موسى كان يعمدّ لكن في الماء، في السحابة والبحر، لكنّه فعل هذا بطريقة رمزيّة.

يوحنا أيضًا عمّد، حقًا ليس بطقس اليهود، وليس فقط في الماء وإنما لمغفرة الخطايا، لكنها لم تكن بطريقة روحيّة كاملة، إذ لم يضف أنها "في الروح".

يسوع عمّد ولكن في الروح، وهذا هو الكمال!

توجد أيضًا معموديّة رابعة، تتم بالاستشهاد والدم، الذي اعتمد بها المسيح نفسه والتي هي مكرّمة جدًا عن الباقين...

ومع ذلك توجد معموديّة خامسة وهي عاملة بالأكثر، معموديّة الدموع، حيث كان داود يُعوّم كل ليلة سريره ويغسل فراشه بدموعه (مز 6: 6)

القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى










=


----------



## asmicheal (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*
مت 3 :7 فلما راى كثيرين من الفريسيين و الصدوقيين ياتون الى معموديته قال لهم يا اولاد الافاعي من اراكم ان تهربوا من الغضب الاتي*


 كان الفرّيسيّون يمثّلون السلطة الكنيسة اليهوديّة والتقليد بطريقة حرفيّة قاتلة.
 وكان الصدّوقيّون يمثّلون الجانب المضاد للسلطة، ضدّ التقليد، ينكرون القيامة ولا يقبلون فكرة وجود الأرواح.
 كان الفرّيسيّون يتطلّعون إلى يوحنا أنه أكثر خطرًا من الصدّوقيّين في الثورة على السلطة، فقد خرجت الجماهير من كل المدن لترى مثالًا حيًا للحياة التائبة العمليّة، الأمر الذي يفضح الفرّيسيّين وكل رجال السلطة الدينيّة. أمّا الصدّوقيّون فإنهم مع مقاومتهم كانوا يرون في يوحنا من هو أخطر من رجال السلطة الدينيّة، فقد كسب الجماهير لصفّه، مقدّمًا لهم مفاهيم روحيّة تهدم أفكار الصدّوقيّين.


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: 
[حسنًا دعاهم أولاد الأفاعي، إذ يُقال أن ذلك الحيوان عند ولادته تأكل الصغار بطن أمها وتهلكها فيخرجون إلى النور، هكذا يفعل هذا النوع من الناس، إذ هم قتلة آباء وقتلة أمهات (1 تي 1: 9) يبيدون معلّميهم بأيديهم










=


----------



## asmicheal (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*
فاصنعوا اثمارا تليق بالتوبة     ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم لنا إبراهيم أبًا، لأني أقول لكم أن الله قادر أن يُقيم من هذه الحجارة أولادًا لإبراهيم" [8-9].    *

القادة قد اعتمدوا على نسبهم لإبراهيم، فيلزمهم تأكيد هذه البنوّة بذات الروح الذي عمل به أبونا إبراهيم، وإلا فإن الله يُقيم له أولادًا من الحجارة، وقد أقام فعلًا. لقد أخرج الله من الأمم التي تحجّرت قلوبهم أبناء لإبراهيم خلال الإيمان بالسيّد المسيح، الذي رأى إبراهيم يومه فتهلّل (يو 8: 56).

 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن هذا التشبيه جاء عن ولادة هذا الشعب خلال اسحق الموهوب لإبراهيم خلال رحم سارّة العقيم كما لو كان متحجّرًا[112]. كان كالحجر في حالة موت غير قادر على الإنجاب، فأقام الله منه أولادًا لإبراهيم خلال قوّة وعده الإلهي وإيمان إبراهيم بالله القادر على الإقامة من الأموات. هذا ما قصده النبي عندما قال: "انظروا إلى الصخر الذي منه قُطعتم، وإلى نقرة الجب التي منها حُفِرتُم. انظروا إلى إبراهيم أبيكم، وإلى سارّة التي ولدتكم" (إش 51: 1-2). ها هو يذكرهم الآن بهذه البنوّة، فقد جعله الله أبًا لهم بطريقة معجزيّة كمن يُقيم من الحجارة أولادًا. الآن أيضًا يمكنه أن يفعل ذلك


القديس أغسطينوس أن الحجارة التي صارت أولادًا لإبراهيم إنّما تُشير إلى الأمم الذين عبدوا الأوثان فصاروا حجارة، وإذ قبلوا الإيمان الذي كان لإبراهيم صاروا من نسله روحيًا. إنه يقول: [يُقصد بالحجارة كل الأمم ليس من أجل قدرتهم على الاحتمال كالحجر الذي رفضه البنّاءون، وإنما من أجل غباوتهم وبلادتهم الباطلة، فصاروا كالأشياء التي اعتادوا أن يعبدوها، إذ عبدوا الصور الجامدة صاروا هم أنفسهم بلا حس؛ "مثلها يكون صانعوها بل كل من يتّكل عليها" (مز 115: 8). لكنهم إذ بدأوا يعبدون الله، ماذا سمعوا بخصوصهم؟ "لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين" (مت 5: 45) إذ يصير الإنسان مشابهًا لمن يعبده (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). إذن ماذا يقصد بالقول: "الله قادر أن يُقيم من هذه الحجارة أولادًا لإبراهيم" (مت 3: 9)...؟ أي نصير أولادًا لإبراهيم بامتثالنا بإيمانه وليس بميلادنا من جسده[114].] كما يقول: [كنّا في آبائنا حجارة إذ عبدنا الحجارة كآلهة، من هذه الحجارة يخلقنا الله عائلة لإبراهيم




القديس جيروم: [يستطيع الله أن يجعل من الحجارة أولادًا لإبراهيم؛ يُشير هنا إلى الأمم، إذ هم‎‎‎ حجارة بسبب قسوة قلوبهم. لنقرأ: "وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمكمk وأعطيكم قلب لحم" (حز36: 26). فالحجر صورة القسوة، واللحم رمز اللطف. لقد أراد أن يظهر قوّة الله القادر أن يخلق من الحجارة الجامدة شعبًا مؤمنًا




=


----------



## asmicheal (15 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 3 :10 و الان قد وضعت الفاس على اصل الشجر فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع و تلقى في النار*


ماذا يقصد بالفأس التي يضرب بها الشجر غير المثمر، أو الشجر الذي يحمل ثمارًا غير جيّدة إلا صليب ربّنا يسوع المسيح الذي يضرب أصل طبيعتنا الفاسدة ليهلك الإنسان القديم، مقيمًا الإنسان الجديد الذي على صورة خالقه الذي يقدّم ثمر الروح القدس المفرح. إنه يدفن الإنسان العتيق في مياه المعموديّة كما في القبر مع السيد، أو يُلقي به كما في النار ليقدّم لنا خبرة الحياة. لهذا فلا عجب إن كمَّل النبي حديثه بخصوص المعموديّة المسيحيّة، بكونها طريق هدم الإنسان القديم وقيامة الإنسان الجديد، إذ يقول: "أنا أعمّدكم بماء للتوبة، ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي من هو أقوى مني، الذي لست أهلًا أن أحمل حذاءه، هو سيعمّدكم بالروح القدس ونار"


القديس مار يعقوب السروجي: [المعموديّة هي الكور العظيم الممتلئ نارًا، فيها يُسبك الناس ليصيروا غير أموات


القديس كبريانوس: [إنها المعموديّة التي فيها يموت الإنسان القديم، ويولد الإنسان الجديد كما يُعلن الرسول مؤكّدًا أنه خلصنا بغسل التجديد












=


----------



## asmicheal (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*
مت 3 :12 الذي رفشه في يده و سينقي بيدره و يجمع قمحه الى المخزن و اما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تطفا
*



 القديس أغسطينوس أنه وإن وُجدت الحنطة مختلطة بالتبن هنا، لكن هذا لن يؤذي الحنطة ولا يفقدها إكليلها، فسيأتي الوقت لعزلها عن التبن حيث يحرق التبن في النار: [هذا التبن لا يُهلك من هم حنطة الرب، والذين هم قليلون إن قورنوا بالآخرين، لكنهم هم جمع عظيم. لا يهلك مختارو الله الذين يُجمعون من أقاصي العالم، من أربعة رياح، من أقصى السماء إلى أقصاها (مت 24: 31). ويصرخ المختارون قائلين: "خلِّص يا رب، لأنه قد انقرض التقي، لأنه قد انقطع الأمناء من بني البشر" (مز 12: 1). فيقول لهم الرب: "من يصبر إلى المنتهى (حيث يُقيد الشرّ) فهذا يخلُص" (مت24: 13)




=


----------



## asmicheal (17 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 3 :17 و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت*


 القديس أغسطينوس عن ظهور الثالوث القدّوس في العماد، قائلًا: [بجوار نهر الأردن ننظر ونتأمّل كما في منظر إلهي موضوع أمامنا. لقد أعلن لنا إلهنا نفسه بكونه الثالوث. جاء يسوع اعتمد بواسطة يوحنا، الرب بواسطة العبد، مثالًا للتواضع. أظهر لنا في تواضع أن المحبّة قد كملت. وعندما قال له يوحنا: "أنا محتاج أن اعتمد منك، وأنت تأتي إليّ. أجاب: اسمح الآن، لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل برّ"



القديس جيروم: [لم يكرز المخلّص نفسه بملكوت السماوات إلاّ بعد تقديسه الأردن بتغطيسه في العماد


=


----------



## asmicheal (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*
مت 4 :1 ثم اصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس*


بدأ الإنجيلي حديثه عن التجربة بكلمة "ثم"، وكأن التجربة أمر طبيعي كان لزامًا للسيّد الذي قبل أن يدخل إلى مياه المعموديّة نيابة عنّا، فاتحًا لنا طريق الملكوت، واهبًا إيّانا حق البنوّة للآب فيه، أن يدخل في صراعٍ مفتوحٍ مع إبليس رئيس مملكة الظلمة. وكأن ملكوت السماوات الذي قدّمه لنا المسيّا لنا الملك قد كلّفه الكثير، فلم يقف الأمر عند تجسّده ودخوله مياه المعموديّة، وإنما دخل معركة طويلة ظهرت إحدى صورها في التجربة على الجبل، وتلألأت في كمالها على الصليب. ونحن أيضًا إذ ندخل المعموديّة، ونلبس المسيح نلتزم بالدخول في المعركة التي تثيرها الظلمة، فوراء كل نعمة إلهيّة حرب روحيّة.

 يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم حيثما وُجد المسيح لا بُد من معركة روحيّة. لقد فتح لنا السيّد بنفسه طريق التجربة، قائلًا: "قد دُستُ المعصرة وحدي ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد" (إش 63: 3)، حتى يشتهي كل منّا أن يصعد بقيادة الروح القدس أرض المعركة وحده، ليس من أبٍ يسند أو أمٍ، إنّما يحمل فيه السيّد المسيح الغالب، الذي وحده يقدر أن يحارب بنا وعنّا لحساب مملكته فينا.

رأى الرسول بولس في السيّد مثالًا حيًا لكل نفس تدخل برّيّة التجارب، لكنّه ليس مثالًا خارجيًا بعيدًا عنّا نتمثل به، إنّما هو المثل الحيّ الذي يفيض علينا بإمكانيّات النصرة، فتُحسب إمكانيّاته إمكانيّاتنا، إذ يقول: "من ثَمّ كان ينبغي أن يشبه إخوته في كل شيء، لكي يكون رحيمًا، ورئيس كهنة أمينًا في ما لله حتى يكفر عن خطايا الشعب، لأنه في ما هو قد تألّم مُجرَّبًا يقدر أن يعيّن المجرّبين" (عب 2: 17-18). أمّا سرّ نصرة السيّد فهي أنه دخل المعركة دون أن يُوجد لإبليس موضعًا فيه، فلا يقدر أن يدخل فيه أو يغتصب ما له، إذ يقول السيد: "رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيَّ شيء" (يو 14: 30)، ويقول الرسول بولس: "مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطيّة" (عب 4: 15).


*     أعطانا الرب بمثاله كيف نستطيع أن ننتصر كما انتصر هو حين جُرِّب
الأب سرابيون



*     إذ هو شفيعنا يساعدنا أن نغلب في التجربة وقد صار مثالًا لنا.

*     يسوع قائدنا سمح لنفسه بالتجربة حتى يُعلِّم أولاده كيف يحاربون
القديس أغسطينوس



*     حقًا كان لائقًا بذاك الذي جاء ليحل موتنا بموته، أن يغلب أيضًا تجاربنا بتجاربه

الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير)















=


----------



## asmicheal (20 ديسمبر 2017)

*

مت 4 :1 ثم اصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس


*

 كأن الروح القدس هو الذي اقتاده إلى المعركة، ليس اعتباطًا، وإنما لتحقيق الخطة الإلهيّة، التي هي موضوع سرور الآب والابن أيضًا. إنه لم يصعد كمن يُقتاد لاإراديًا، فإن الروح القدس إنّما هو روح القدّوس، واحد معه في الجوهر، فما يفعله إنّما يحقّق إرادة الروح التي هي واحدة مع إرادة الآب وإرادة الابن.

*     لم يُصعد (إلى البرّيّة) كمن هو مُلزم أو من هو أسير إنّما أُقتيد باشتياق إلى المعركة.

القديس جيروم



*     ذهب الشيطان إلى الإنسان (آدم) ليجرّبه، لكن إذ لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يهاجم المسيح، بل ذهب المسيح إليه.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم



إن كان الحب الإلهي قد دفع السيّد المسيح إلى الدخول إلى معركة ضدّ إبليس من أجلنا ولحسابنا، هكذا يلهب الروح القدس قلب المؤمن، ليس فقط أن يحتمل التجربة بفرحٍ مجاهدًا بالسيّد المسيح الساكن فيه، وإنما أيضًا ينحني بالحب ليحسب تجارب إخوته تجاربه، وقيودهم قيوده، يئن لسقطاتهم ويتألّم من أجل كل نفسٍ متهاونة في طريق خلاصها. وبعدها كانت التجارب علامة غضب الله صارت هبة يسمح الله بها لأولاده لكي يحملوا نصرة المسيح نفسه فيهم.

*     تُوجَّه تجارب الشيطان بالأكثر ضدّ الذين تقدّسوا، لأنه يشتاق بالأكثر أن ينال نصرة على الأبرار

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه




*     ليس المسيح وحده هو الذي أُصعد بالروح إلى البرّيّة، وإنما كل أولاد الله الذين فيهم الروح القدس. فإنهم لا يقتنعون ببقائهم كسالى، إنّما يحثّهم الروح القدس أن يقوموا بعملٍ عظيمٍ، فيخرجون إلى البرّيّة كمن يصارعون إبليس حيث توجد أعمال ظلم يثيرها الشيطان. لأن كل الصالحين هم خارج العالم والجسد، ليست لهم إرادة العالم ولا إرادة الجسد، يخرجون إلى البرّيّة هكذا ليجرّبوا.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

لا ينزع الله التجارب، بل يسمح لنا بها، ويقدّم لنا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم الأسباب لذلك:

أولًا: ليعلمك أنك قد صرت أكثر قوّة.

ثانيًا: لكي تستمر متواضعًا، فلا تنتفخ بعظمة مواهبك، إذ تضغط التجارب عليك.

ثالثًا: لكي يتأكّد الشيطان الشرّير الذي قد يشك للحظة أنك قد تركته، فبمَحَكْ التجارب يتأكّد أنك تركته تمامًا وقد أفلتّ من بين يديه.

رابعًا: بها تصير أكثر قوّة وصلابة من الصلب نفسه.

خامسًا: لكي تحصل على دليل واضح للكنوز المعهود بها إليك. فإن الشيطان لا يريد محاربتك ما لم يراك في كرامة أعظم. على سبيل المثال في البداية هاجم آدم، لأنه رآه يتمتّع بكرامة عظيمة. ولهذا السبب أيضًا هيّأ الشيطان نفسه للمعركة ضدّ أيوب لأنه رآه مكلّلًا، يزكّيه الجميع



ويقدّم الأب تادرس عدة أسباب لسماح الله لنا بالتجارب، منها تزكيتنا أو إصلاحنا، أو بسبب خطيّة ارتكبناها، أو لإظهار مجد الله أو علامة عقاب إلهي:

[أ. من أجل اختبارهم، كما نقرأ عن الطوباويّين إبراهيم وأيوب وكثير من القدّيسين الذين تحمّلوا تجارب بلا حصر...

ب. من أجل الإصلاح، وذلك عندما يؤدب (الله) أبراره من أجل خطاياهم البسيطة (اللاإرادية) والهفوات، ولكي يسمو بهم إلى حال أعظم من النقاء. وذلك كالقول "يا ابني لا تحتقر تأديب الرب ولا تخُرْ إذا وبّخك، لأن الذي يحبّه الرب يؤدّبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله... فأي ابن لا يؤدّبه أبوه؟ ولكن إن كنتم بلا تأديب قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه، فأنتم نُغُولٌ لا بنون" (عب 12: 5-8).

ج. كعقاب من أجل الخطيّة وذلك كما هدّد الله بأن يرسل أوبئة على بني إسرائيل (لشرّهم): "أرسل فيهم أنياب الوحوش مع حُمَةِ زواحف الأرض" (تث 32: 24).

د. بالحقيقة أيضًا نجد سببًا رابعًا ذكره الكتاب المقدّس، وهو أن الأتعاب تُجلَب علينا ببساطة من أجل إظهار مجد الله وأعماله، وذلك كقول الإنجيلي: "لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه" (يو 9: 3)، وأيضًا: "هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجّد ابن الله به" (يو 11: 4).

هـ. وهناك أنواع أخرى للنقمات التي يبُتلى بها الذي يغفلون رباطات الشرّ في حياتهم، إذ نقرأ عن داثان وأبيرام وقورح الذين عوقبوا، وعن الذين قال عنهم الرسول: "أسلمهم الله إلى أهواء الهوان... وإلى ذهن مرفوض" (رو 1: 26، 28). وهذه تعتبر أمر العقوبات... لأنهم صاروا غير مستأهلين لأن يشفوا بالافتقاد الإلهي واهب الحياة[129].]

نستطيع أن نضيف إلى التعليلات السابقة أمرًا هامًا في حياة المؤمن، ألا وهو أن التجربة هي المناخ المناسب لتجلّي المسيّا المصلوب في حياة المؤمن. ففي بدء التجربة كان الشيطان متشكّكا في شخص ربّنا يسوع، فكان دائم السؤال: "إن كنت ابن الله... "، لكن إذ غلب السيّد جاءت الملائكة تخدمه، وطُرد إبليس من وجهه إلى حين، فأدرك أنه المسيّا لا بالكلام وإنما خلال العمل. هكذا بقدر ما ندخل في صراع مع عدوّ الخير ينكشف المسيّا الذي في داخلنا، ويُعلن ملكوته فينا، حيث تقوم ملائكة بخدمتنا وينفضح ضعف الشيطان أمامنا، بل أمام السيّد المسيح العامل فينا. حقًا إن ما يقتنيه المسيحي الحكيم من بركات في تجربة ما لا توازيها ما يناله بسبب العبادة لسنوات طويلة في فترات الراحة! الصليب هو مجال ظهور المسيّا المصلوب في عروسه المقدّسة!






=


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2017)

*اختار السيّد المسيح "البرّيّة*" لتكون مكان التجربة، أو بمعنى آخر ميدان المعركة بينه وبين إبليس بطريقة علنية. اختيار هذا المكان يقدّم لنا مفاهيم روحيّة تمسّ حياتنا مع الله، منها:

أ. بحسب التقليد اليهودي يُنظر إلى الشيطان والأرواح الشرّيرة أنها تأوي إلى البراري والأماكن الخربة والقبور إلخ. وكأن السيّد أراد أن يدخل بنفسه إلى المعركة مع إبليس في أرضه، أي كمن هو في عرين الأسد. لقد رأينا في حديثنا عن القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان في الأصحاح السابق أنه انطلق يكرز في "برّيّة اليهوديّة"، مقدّمًا للمسيّا الملك الطبيعة البشريّة كبرّيّة قاحلة لكي يحولها إلى فردوس بمياه روحه القدّوس. أستطيع بهذا أن أقول إن أرض المعركة في الواقع هي "برّيّة الطبيعة البشريّة" التي صارت قاحلة ومسكنًا للشيّاطين، دخل إليها السيّد لكي يغتصبها ممن قد ملك عليها ليقيم مملكته فيها. بهذا يدرك كل خاطئ أن المعركة الروحيّة ليست معركته، إنّما هي معركة الله مع الشيطان، وأما هو فمجرد أرض المعركة وميدانها، إن اختفى وراء المسيّا فسيغلب به!

ب. لقد أُصعد السيّد إلى البرّيّة ليجرّب، معلنًا أنه حيث يكون الشخص في عزلة، أي في البرّيّة تتجرّأ عليه الشيّاطين لمحاربته. لكن السيّد لم يكن في عزلة داخليّة، إذ لم ينفصل قط عن أبيه وروحه القدّوس ولا اعتزل البشريّة بل كانت في قلبه. بمعنى آخر، كان في عُزلة حسب الجسد في الظاهر لا في الداخل، لهذا لم يكن للعدو مكان فيه، وهكذا فإنّنا نحن إن صرنا في عزلة من الله والناس يجد الشيطان له فينا مكانًا... أقصد العزلة الداخليّة، أي فقدان الحب لله والعضويّة الكنسيّة الروحيّة، إنه ينفرد بنا ويغلبنا، أمّا إن كنّا في وحدة الحب مع الله والناس، فحتى وإن كنّا في عزلة ظاهرة فإنّنا نغلبه.

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [انظر أين يصعده الروح عندما أخذه لا إلى مدينة ولا إلى مسرح عام، بل إلى برية. بهذا كان يجتذب الشيطان معطيًا إيّاه فرصة ليس فقط بجوعه وإنما خلال الموضع أيضًا. وعندئذ، على وجه الخصوص، يحارب الشيطان عندما يرى الناس متروكين وحدهم بمفردهم. هكذا فعل أيضًا مع المرأة (حواء) في البداية عندما اصطادها وحدها، إذ وجدها بعيدة عن زوجها. فإنه عندما يرانا مع الآخرين، متّحدين معًا لا تكون فيه الثقة الكافية لمهاجمتنا. إننا في حاجة عظيمة أن نجتمع معًا باستمرار حتى لا نتعرّض لهجمات الشيطان

العزلة هنا لا تعني مجرّد انفصالنا عن الآخرين جسديًا، إنّما هي عزلة القلب المملوء أنانيّة، الذي لا يقدر أن يحمل آخرين في داخله؛ يطلب ما هو لذاته لا ما للغير، وكما يقول الحكيم: "المعتزل يطلب شهوته" (أم 18: 1). وعندما وبّخ الله إسرائيل على شرّه قال: "صعدوا إلى أشور مثل حمار وحشي معتزل بنفسه" (هو 8: 9). ويصف القدّيس يهوذا الهراطقة بأنهم "معتزلون بأنفسهم نفسانيّون لا روح لهم" (يه 19).


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2017)

بعدما أكّد الإنجيلي أن الروح هو الذي أصعد السيّد إلى البرّيّة ليُجرّب أوضح أن *المجرّب هو "إبليس" **نفسه*. يسمى في اليونانيّة "ديافولوس" أي المُشتكي، لا عمل له إلا أن يشتكي علينا، ليصدّ مراحم الله عنّا. وقد دُعي أيضًا بالشيطان أي المقاوم، فهو خصم لا يتوقّف عن مقاومتنا، وكما يقول الرسول: "إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمسًا من يبتلعه هو" (1 بط 5: 8).

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لقد يئس الشيطان عندما رأى المسيح صائمًا أربعين يومًا، لكنّه إذ أدرك أنه جاع بعد ذلك استعاد رجاءه "فتقدّم إليه المجرِّب.. وأنت إن صُمت وعانيت من تجربة، فلا تقل في نفسك لقد فقدت ثمرة صومي. فإنك إن صمت ودخلت في تجربة، فلتنل النصرة على التجربة


بدأت الحرب مع بدء الصوم الأربعيني كقول الإنجيلي لوقا: "كان يُقتاد بالروح في البرّيّة أربعين يومًا يُجَرَّب من إبليس" (لو 4: 1-2). وقد اشتدّت عندما جاع، فكان الجوع بمثابة استدراج الشيطان لمنازلته، وفي نفس الوقت كان الصوم هو السلاح الذي يقدّمه السيّد لمؤمنيه لكي يتذرّعوا به أثناء الحرب الروحيّة ممتزجًا بالصلاة. لم يكن السيّد محتاجًا للصوم، إذ لم يكن يوجد فيه موضع للخطيّة، إنّما صام ليقدّس أصوامنا بصومه، مشجعًا إيّانا عليه كالأم التي تتذوّق الدواء أمام طفلها المريض حتى يشرب منه.



*     في جوعه (المسيح) اقترب إليه؛ ليعلّمك ما هي عظمة الصوم، وكيف أنه أقوى درع ضدّ الشيطان. لهذا يلزم بعد الجرن (جرن المعموديّة) أن يصعدوا لا إلى حياة الترف والشرب والمائدة الممتلئة، بل إلى الصوم. لقد صام لا عن احتياج وإنما لتعليمنا... فإنه بدون ضبط البطن طُرد آدم من الفردوس، وحدث الطوفان في أيام نوح وحلّت الرعود بسدوم. فمع ارتكابهم الزنا جاء التحذير يخصّ ضبط البطن. هذا ما عناه حزقيال بقوله: "هذا كان إثم سدوم الكبرياء والشبع من الخبز ووفرة الترف" (حز 16: 49). هكذا تعمق اليهود أيضًا في الشرّ العظيم بانسحابهم إلى المعصية خلال شربهم وترفهم (إش 5: 11ـ12)

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     عندما يوجد صراع متزايد من المجرّب يلزمنا أن نصوم، حتى يقوم الجسد بالواجب المسيحي في حربه ضدّ (شهوات) العالم، بالتوبة وحث النفس على النصرة في تواضع!

القديس أغسطينوس

ويقول الأب هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: [جاع بعد أربعين يومًا... لا بمعنى أنه هُزم من أثر الزهد، وإنما خضوعًا لقانون ناسوته.]

لقد صام السيّد أربعين يومًا، والكنيسة أيضًا تقدّس هذا الصوم الأربعينيّ بكونه قد تقدّس بالسيّد نفسه، وتُقدّم موضوع "التجربة" في بداية قراءات الصوم لتُعلن لأولادها أنه حيث يوجد جهاد تقوم الحرب، وحيث توجد الحرب يلزم الجهاد الروحي بالصوم والصلاة.

لماذا جاع السيّد في نهاية الأربعين يومًا؟ تأكيدًا لناسوته، فلو أنه صام أكثر من موسى (خر 24: 18) وإيليّا (1 مل 19: 8) لحسبوه خيالًا، لا يحمل جسدًا حقيقيًا مثلنا. وقد جاع لكي يعطي الفرصة لتجديد الحرب مع الشيطان، إذ يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [يئس إبليس عندما رأى المسيح صائمًا أربعين يومًا، لكنّه إذ رآه جائعًا بدأ الأمل يدب فيه من جديد، وعندئذ تقدّم إليه المجرّب.]

أما رقم 40 فيحمل معنى رمزيًا، فيرى القديس أغسطينوس أن رقم 40 يحوى رقم "عشرة" أربع مرّات، ولما كان رقم 10 يُشير إلى كمال تطويبنا أو إلى المعرفة و"أربعة" تُشير إلى الزمن، فإن رقم 40 يُشير إلى كمال زماننا في حياة مطوّبة أو في حياة مملوءة معرفة.

رقم 4 يُشير إلى الزمن لأن دوران السنة يحوي أربعة فصول زمنيّة (صيف وشتاء وخريف وربيع)، ودوران اليوم يحوي أربع فترات زمنيّة (باكر والظهيرة وعشية والليل).

رقم 10 يُشير إلى كمال المعرفة والتطويب لأنه يضم معرفة الخالق (3) أي الثالوث القدّوس بجانب خلقه الإنسان (رقم 7= النفس على مثال الثالوث + الجسد من العالم: أربعة أركان العالم).

10 (كمال المعرفة) = 3 (معرفة الله) + 7 (معرفة الإنسان الكاملة).

هذا وصوم السيّد المسيح أربعين يومًا يُشير إلى التزامنا بالزهد كل أيام غربتنا، لكي نحيا في حياة مطوّبة كاملة، وتكون لنا معرفة صادقة من نحو الله وخليقته.

ويقدّم لنا الآب غريغوريوس (الكبير) تفسيرًا آخر لرقم 40، إذ يقول: [هذا الجسد المائت يتكوّن من أربعة عناصر، ولما كنّا خلال هذا الجسد عينه نخضع لوصايا الله ووصايا الناموس التي أعطيت لنا خلال الوصايا العشرة، فإنّنا خلال شهوات الجسد احتقرنا الوصايا العشرة، فمن العدل أن نؤدب ذات الجسد أربع مرّات عشر مرّات








=


----------



## asmicheal (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*

"فتقدّم إليه المجرِّب وقال له:

إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا.

فأجاب وقال: مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان،

بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" [3-4].

*






القديس جيروم: [يقصد إبليس بكل هذه التجارب أن يعرف إن كان هو بحق ابن الله، ولكن المخلّص كان مدققًا في إجابته، تاركًا إيّاه في شك
ولعلّه أراد أن يستخدم ذات السلاح الذي يهاجم به البشريّة، سلاح التشكيك في أُبوّة الله لنا ورعايته وعنايته بنا... أمّا سلاح السيّد المضاد فهو كلمة الله. إذ كان في كل تجربة يستند على الكلمة الإلهيّة المكتوبة بقوله: "مكتوب..."، وهو بهذا يحملنا إليه ككلمة الله المتجسّد لنختفي فيه، ونتمسّك بالكلمة المكتوبة التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه، كقول الرسول: "ألستم تعلمون أننا سندين ملائكة؟" (1 كو 6: 3)

كانت التجربة الأولى هي تجربة الخبز، أو تجربة البطن، لكن النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل، فلا يستطيع العدوّ أن يجد له في داخلنا موضعًا مادامت نفوسنا ممتلئة بالسيّد نفسه، في حالة شبع بل وفيض. إذ بهذا ندخل إلى شبه الحياة الملائكيّة فلا يكون للبطن السيادة علينا!

*     الإنسان الأول إذ أطاع بطنه لا الله، طُرد من الفردوس إلى وادي الدموع.

القديس جيروم[

*     كما أن القيامة تقدّم لنا حياة تتساوي مع الملائكة، ومع الملائكة لا يوجد طعام، فإن هذا يكفي للاعتقاد بأن الإنسان الذي سيحيا على الطقس الملائكي يتبرّر من هذا العمل (العبوديّة للطعام والشراب)

القديس غريغوريوس النيسي




*     تأكّد تمامًا أن العدوّ يهاجم القلب عن طريق امتلاء البطن.

الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت




لقد طلب إبليس منه أن يحوّل الحجارة خبزًا، لكن كما يقول القديس جيروم: [اعتزم المخلّص أن يقهر إبليس لا بالجبروت (تحويل الحجارة خبزًا)، وإنما بالتواضع لقد رفض أيضًا تحويل الحجارة خبزًا ليُعلن [أن من لا يتغذّى بكلمة الله لا يحيا




*     كن سيدًا على معدتك قبل أن تسود هي عليك، الذي يرعى شرّهه ويأمل في التغلب على روح الفجور يشبه من يحاول أن يخمد النار بزيت

القديس يوحنا كليماكوس


*     عيسو خلال النهَم فقد بكوريته وصار قاتلًا لأخيه

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم




























































=


----------



## asmicheal (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*

"فتقدّم إليه المجرِّب وقال له:

إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا.

فأجاب وقال: مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان،

بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" [3-4].

*


القديس جيروم: [يقصد إبليس بكل هذه التجارب أن يعرف إن كان هو بحق ابن الله، ولكن المخلّص كان مدققًا في إجابته، تاركًا إيّاه في شك
ولعلّه أراد أن يستخدم ذات السلاح الذي يهاجم به البشريّة، سلاح التشكيك في أُبوّة الله لنا ورعايته وعنايته بنا... أمّا سلاح السيّد المضاد فهو كلمة الله. إذ كان في كل تجربة يستند على الكلمة الإلهيّة المكتوبة بقوله: "مكتوب..."، وهو بهذا يحملنا إليه ككلمة الله المتجسّد لنختفي فيه، ونتمسّك بالكلمة المكتوبة التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه، كقول الرسول: "ألستم تعلمون أننا سندين ملائكة؟" (1 كو 6: 3)

كانت التجربة الأولى هي تجربة الخبز، أو تجربة البطن، لكن النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل، فلا يستطيع العدوّ أن يجد له في داخلنا موضعًا مادامت نفوسنا ممتلئة بالسيّد نفسه، في حالة شبع بل وفيض. إذ بهذا ندخل إلى شبه الحياة الملائكيّة فلا يكون للبطن السيادة علينا!

*     الإنسان الأول إذ أطاع بطنه لا الله، طُرد من الفردوس إلى وادي الدموع.

القديس جيروم[

*     كما أن القيامة تقدّم لنا حياة تتساوي مع الملائكة، ومع الملائكة لا يوجد طعام، فإن هذا يكفي للاعتقاد بأن الإنسان الذي سيحيا على الطقس الملائكي يتبرّر من هذا العمل (العبوديّة للطعام والشراب)

القديس غريغوريوس النيسي




*     تأكّد تمامًا أن العدوّ يهاجم القلب عن طريق امتلاء البطن.

الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت




لقد طلب إبليس منه أن يحوّل الحجارة خبزًا، لكن كما يقول القديس جيروم: [اعتزم المخلّص أن يقهر إبليس لا بالجبروت (تحويل الحجارة خبزًا)، وإنما بالتواضع لقد رفض أيضًا تحويل الحجارة خبزًا ليُعلن [أن من لا يتغذّى بكلمة الله لا يحيا




*     كن سيدًا على معدتك قبل أن تسود هي عليك، الذي يرعى شرّهه ويأمل في التغلب على روح الفجور يشبه من يحاول أن يخمد النار بزيت

القديس يوحنا كليماكوس


*     عيسو خلال النهَم فقد بكوريته وصار قاتلًا لأخيه

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم




























































=


----------



## asmicheal (25 ديسمبر 2017)

*

"ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدّسة،

وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل.

وقال له: إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل،

لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك،

فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك.

قال له يسوع: مكتوب أيضًا لا تُجرِّب الرب إلهك" [5-7].
*
يقدّم لنا الشيطان تجاربه بكلمات معسولة مملوءة سمًا، فإن كلماته "أنعم من الزيت وهي سيوف مسلولة". يستخدم كلمة الله بعد أن يحرّفها، فما جاء في المزمور: "لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك" (مز 91: 11-12) كعلامة عن رعاية الله لنا المستمرّة، استخدمها الشيطان لكي يدفع السيّد المسيح ليجرِّب أباه، أو لكي يفسد رسالته بعيدًا عن حمل الصليب، مهتمّا باستعراض إمكانيّاته، بطلب الملائكة لتحفظه عِوض الدخول في حياة الألم.

يقول القديس جيروم: [يفسّر الشيطان المكتوب تفسيرًا خاطئًا... كان يليق به أن يكمّل ذات المزمور الموجَّه ضدّه إذ يقول: "تطأ الأفعى وملك الحيّات وتسحق الأسد والتنين". فهو يتحدّث عن معونة الملائكة كمن يتحدّث إلى شخص ضعيف محتاج للعون ولكنه مخادع إذ لم يذكر أنه سيُداس بالأقدام
الأمر المرير هو أن الشيطان يدخل لمحاربة أولاد الله في المدينة المقدّسة على جناح الهيكل، وفي أعلى الأماكن المقدّسة؛ هكذا لا يتوقّف عن محاربتنا أينما وجدنا!

كانت كلمات إبليس "اطرح نفسك إلى أسفل"... وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [هذه هي كلمات إبليس دائمًا إذ يتمنى السقوط للجميع[

اهتزّ القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أمام طول أناة السيّد المسيح حتى في تعامله مع إبليس أثناء التجربة، إذ يقول: [لم يسخط ولا ثار، إنّما برقّة زائدة تناقش معه للمرة الثانية من الكتاب المقدّس... معلّما إيّانا أننا نغلب الشيطان لا بعمل المعجزات، وإنما بالاحتمال وطول الأناة، فلا نفعل شيئًا بقصد المباهاة والمجد الباطل







=


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*


الاتكال على الله  هدف سنة 2018 - ابونا داود لمعى 

1- تلذذ بالرب .. اختصر الطريق لسؤل القلب تلذذ بربنا والباقى كله على ربنا 

2- التامين الالهى  .. كل اسبوع اشتراك للتامين 52 اسبوع احفظ فيهم كل اسبوع وعد من ربنا 

3- كل حاجة بتحصل ليك مش عليك وبايد ربنا .. كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير بيد صانع الخيرات الله

4- عدو الاتكال ومقياسه .. القلق قاوم القلق  .. توكل على الرب وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد 

5- اتكل عليك يا رب وانت لا تحتاج لصلاحى .. لتكن رحمتك علينا كمثل اتكالنا عليك












=*


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2017)

*

"ثم أخذه إبليس إلى جبل عالٍ جدًا،

وأراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها.

وقال له: أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي.

حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان،

لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد" [8-10].*

دُعي إبليس بالكذاب وأبو الكذاب، فإنه لا يكف عن أن يخدع بكذبه. هذه هي طبيعته التي لا يقدر أن يتخلّى عنها. لقد ظنّ أنه قادر أن يخدع السيّد بقوله "أعطيك هذه جميعها" فلا حاجة إلى الصليب، إنّما يكفي أن تخر وتسجد لي. هذه أمر الضربات التي يصوّبها العدوّ للكثيرين، وهو فتح الطريق السهل السريع لتحقيق أهداف تبدو ناجحة وفعّالة. لكن السيّد لم ينخدع، لأنه يعرف حقيقة سلطان أبيه، وأن ما لأبيه إنّما هو له، فهو ليس في عوز. هكذا إذ يُدرك المؤمن غنى أبيه السماوي، وتنفتح بصيرته ليرى أنه وارث مع المسيح، لن يمكن للعدو أن يغويه بطريق أو آخر، مهما بدا سهلًا أو سريعًا أو محقّقًا لغنى أو كرامة زمنيّة.

يقول القديس جيروم: [أراه مجد العالم على قمّة جبل، هذا الذي يزول، أمّا المخلّص فنزل إلى الأماكن السفليّة ليهزم إبليس بالتواضع.] كما يقول: [يا لك من متعجرف متكبّر! فإن إبليس لا يملك العالم كلّه ليعطي ممالكه وإنما كما تعلم أن الله هو الذي يهب الملكوت لكثيرين

ويرى القدّيس أنبا أنطونيوس في كلمات السيد: "اذهب يا شيطان" مِنحة يقدّمها السيّد لمؤمنيه، يستطيعون كمن لهم سلطان أن ينطقوا بالمسيح الذي فيهم ذات الكلمات، إذ يقول:  [ليخزى الشيطان بواسطتنا، لأن ما يقوله الرب إنّما هو لأجلنا، لكي إذ تسمع الشيّاطين منّا كلمات كهذه تهرب خلال الرب الذي انتهرها بهذه الكلمات


هذه التجارب الثلاث التي واجهها السيّد وغلب، إنّما هي ذات التجارب التي واجهت آدم وسقط فيها وهو في الفردوس، ألا وهي: النهم، والمجد الباطل، والطمع، فقد أغواه العدوّ بالأكل ليملأ بطنه ممّا لم يسمح به له، وأن يصير هو وزوجته كالله، وبالتالي أن يملك شجرة معرفة الخير والشر
 ما سقط فيه آدم الأول غلب فيه آدم الثاني، حتى كما صار لنا الهلاك الأبدي خلال آدم الترابي، يصير لنا المجد الأبدي خلال آدم الأخير.

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن هذه التجارب الثلاث تحوي في طيّاتها كل بقيّة التجارب: [يبدو لي أنه بالإشارة إلى التجارب الرئيسيّة يتحدّث عن جميع التجارب كما لو كانت محواة فيها. لأن قادة الشرّير غير المحصيّة هي هذه: عبوديّة البطن، والعمل من أجل المجد الباطل، والخضوع لجنون الغنى

ختم الإنجيلي حديثه عن التجارب بقوله: "ثم تركه إبليس، وإذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه"     [11]. يقول لوقا الإنجيلي أن إبليس "فارقه إلى حين" (لو 4: 13). فالحرب لا تهدأ قط، لكن مع كل نُصرة تفرح الملائكة، فتتقدّم إلينا لتحمل هذه النصرة كإكليل مجد ترفعه إلى السماء لحسابنا الأبدي. إنها تخدمنا هنا ـ لا خدمة الجسد ـ وإنما خدمة الروح، فتعتزّ بنا بكونهم حراسًا لنا.

وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [التجربة تسبق لكي تتبعها نصرة، وتأتي الملائكة فتخدم لتثبت كرامة المنتصر

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [بعد انتصاراتك النابعة عن انتصاراته تستقبلك الملائكة أيضًا وتمدحك وتخدمك كحرّاس لك في كل شيء[149].]

ويتحدّث الأب سيرينوس عن عدم توقّف حرب الشيّاطين ضدّنا، قائلًا: [تسقط الأرواح (الشرّيرة) في الحزن، إذ تهلك بواسطتنا بنفس الهلاك الذي يرغبونه لنا، ولكن هزيمتهم لا تعني أنهم يتركوننا بلا رجعة









=


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2017)

*

"ثم أخذه إبليس إلى جبل عالٍ جدًا،

وأراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها.

وقال له: أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي.

حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان،

لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد" [8-10].*

دُعي إبليس بالكذاب وأبو الكذاب، فإنه لا يكف عن أن يخدع بكذبه. هذه هي طبيعته التي لا يقدر أن يتخلّى عنها. لقد ظنّ أنه قادر أن يخدع السيّد بقوله "أعطيك هذه جميعها" فلا حاجة إلى الصليب، إنّما يكفي أن تخر وتسجد لي. هذه أمر الضربات التي يصوّبها العدوّ للكثيرين، وهو فتح الطريق السهل السريع لتحقيق أهداف تبدو ناجحة وفعّالة. لكن السيّد لم ينخدع، لأنه يعرف حقيقة سلطان أبيه، وأن ما لأبيه إنّما هو له، فهو ليس في عوز. هكذا إذ يُدرك المؤمن غنى أبيه السماوي، وتنفتح بصيرته ليرى أنه وارث مع المسيح، لن يمكن للعدو أن يغويه بطريق أو آخر، مهما بدا سهلًا أو سريعًا أو محقّقًا لغنى أو كرامة زمنيّة.

يقول القديس جيروم: [أراه مجد العالم على قمّة جبل، هذا الذي يزول، أمّا المخلّص فنزل إلى الأماكن السفليّة ليهزم إبليس بالتواضع.] كما يقول: [يا لك من متعجرف متكبّر! فإن إبليس لا يملك العالم كلّه ليعطي ممالكه وإنما كما تعلم أن الله هو الذي يهب الملكوت لكثيرين

ويرى القدّيس أنبا أنطونيوس في كلمات السيد: "اذهب يا شيطان" مِنحة يقدّمها السيّد لمؤمنيه، يستطيعون كمن لهم سلطان أن ينطقوا بالمسيح الذي فيهم ذات الكلمات، إذ يقول:  [ليخزى الشيطان بواسطتنا، لأن ما يقوله الرب إنّما هو لأجلنا، لكي إذ تسمع الشيّاطين منّا كلمات كهذه تهرب خلال الرب الذي انتهرها بهذه الكلمات


هذه التجارب الثلاث التي واجهها السيّد وغلب، إنّما هي ذات التجارب التي واجهت آدم وسقط فيها وهو في الفردوس، ألا وهي: النهم، والمجد الباطل، والطمع، فقد أغواه العدوّ بالأكل ليملأ بطنه ممّا لم يسمح به له، وأن يصير هو وزوجته كالله، وبالتالي أن يملك شجرة معرفة الخير والشر
 ما سقط فيه آدم الأول غلب فيه آدم الثاني، حتى كما صار لنا الهلاك الأبدي خلال آدم الترابي، يصير لنا المجد الأبدي خلال آدم الأخير.

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن هذه التجارب الثلاث تحوي في طيّاتها كل بقيّة التجارب: [يبدو لي أنه بالإشارة إلى التجارب الرئيسيّة يتحدّث عن جميع التجارب كما لو كانت محواة فيها. لأن قادة الشرّير غير المحصيّة هي هذه: عبوديّة البطن، والعمل من أجل المجد الباطل، والخضوع لجنون الغنى

ختم الإنجيلي حديثه عن التجارب بقوله: "ثم تركه إبليس، وإذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه"     [11]. يقول لوقا الإنجيلي أن إبليس "فارقه إلى حين" (لو 4: 13). فالحرب لا تهدأ قط، لكن مع كل نُصرة تفرح الملائكة، فتتقدّم إلينا لتحمل هذه النصرة كإكليل مجد ترفعه إلى السماء لحسابنا الأبدي. إنها تخدمنا هنا ـ لا خدمة الجسد ـ وإنما خدمة الروح، فتعتزّ بنا بكونهم حراسًا لنا.

وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [التجربة تسبق لكي تتبعها نصرة، وتأتي الملائكة فتخدم لتثبت كرامة المنتصر

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [بعد انتصاراتك النابعة عن انتصاراته تستقبلك الملائكة أيضًا وتمدحك وتخدمك كحرّاس لك في كل شيء[149].]

ويتحدّث الأب سيرينوس عن عدم توقّف حرب الشيّاطين ضدّنا، قائلًا: [تسقط الأرواح (الشرّيرة) في الحزن، إذ تهلك بواسطتنا بنفس الهلاك الذي يرغبونه لنا، ولكن هزيمتهم لا تعني أنهم يتركوننا بلا رجعة









=


----------



## asmicheal (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*انصرف السيّد المسيح إلى الجليل. لقد ترك الناصرة وأتى وسكن في كفرناحوم، التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم: "لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل. أرض زبولون وأرض نفتاليم، طريق البحر عبر الأردن، جليل الأمم. الشعب الجالس في ظلمة أبصر نورًا عظيمًا، والجالسون في كورة الموت وظلاله أشرق عليهم نور" [14-16].*

منطقة "الجليل" عبارة عن دائرة تضم عشرين مدينة أهداها سليمان إلى حيرام ملك صور، وكان اليهود فيها قليلي العدد، أكثر سكانها من الفينيقيّين واليونان والعرب، ولهذا سُمّيت "جليل الأمم". كان حال سكان هذه المنطقة قد بلغ أردأ ما يكون، فجاء السيّد المسيح، معلّم البشريّة وشمس البرّ ليضيء على الجالسين في الظلمة (إش 9: 1-2).

أما منطقة كفرناحوم التي تعني "المعزّي" فتعتبر من أهم مناطق الجليل، وهي قلعة رومانيّة بها حامية من قواد الرومان.




=


----------



## asmicheal (29 ديسمبر 2017)

*مت 4 :18 و اذ كان يسوع ماشيا عند بحر الجليل ابصر اخوين سمعان الذي يقال له بطرس و اندراوس اخاه يلقيان شبكة في البحر فانهما كانا صيادين

مت 4 :19 فقال لهما هلم ورائي فاجعلكما صيادي الناس

مت 4 :20 فللوقت تركا الشباك و تبعاه

مت 4 :21 ثم اجتاز من هناك فراى اخوين اخرين يعقوب بن زبدي و يوحنا اخاه في السفينة مع زبدي ابيهما يصلحان شباكهما فدعاهما

مت 4 :22 فللوقت تركا السفينة و اباهما و تبعاه*

عند بحر الجليل دعا السيّد الأخوين سمعان بطرس وأندراوس، وأيضًا الأخوين يعقوب ابن زبدي ويوحنا.

بحر الجليل هو بحيرة عذبة يبلغ طولها 13 ميلًا، يحدّها الجليل غربًا ويصب فيها نهر الأردن من الشمال. ويُسمّى بحيرة جنيسارت وبحر طبرية، وهو يستمد أسماءه من البلاد التي يتصل بها من جهات متعدّدة.

من منطقة الجليل حيث الظلام الدامس، وحيث المكان المُزدرى به، دعا السيّد أربعة من تلاميذه، كانوا صيادي سمك، وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "يختار جهّال العالم ليخزى الحكماء" (1 كو 1: 27). يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [يبدو لي أنه لو كان يسوع قد اختار بعضًا ممن هم حكماء في أعين الجموع، ذوي قدرة على الفكر والتكلم بما يتّفق مع الجماهير، واستخدمهم كوسائل لنشر تعليمه، لشك البعض كثيرًا في أنه استخدم طرقًا مماثلة لطرق الفلاسفة الذين هم قادة لشيعة معيّنة، ولما ظهر تعليمه إلهيًا.]

ويقول القديس جيروم: [كان أول المدعوّين لتبعيّة المخلّص صيّادين أميّين أرسلهم للكرازة حتى لا يقدر أحد أن ينسب تحوّل المؤمنين، إلى الفصاحة والعلم بل إلى عمل الله






=


----------



## asmicheal (2 يناير 2018)

*

 "ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل، فلما جلس تقدّم إليه تلاميذه، ففتح فاه وعلّمهم قائلًا: [1-2].
*
الدستور المسيحى
"الموعظة على الجبل" الأصحاحات الثلاثة من إنجيل معلّمنا متّى [5-6-7]، وقد اهتم بها آباء الكنيسة الأولى، كما شغلت أذهان الحكماء من غير المسيحيّين، بكونها تمثل دستورًا حيًا للحياة الكاملة. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [فيها كل المبادئ السامية اللازمة للحياة المسيحيّة الكاملة

في القديم صعد موسى النبي على الجبل ليتسلّم الشريعة بعد صوم دام أربعين يومًا، مع استعدادات ضخمة التزم بها الكهنة واللاويون والشعب، ولم يكن ممكنًا لأحد غير موسى أن يتسلّم الشريعة أو يسمع صوت الله، إنّما يرون الجبل يدخن والسحاب الكثيف يحيط به والرعود ترعب، أمّا الآن فقد نزل كلمة الله في شكل العبد ليجلس مع بنيّ البشر على الجبل يتحدّث معهم مباشرة وفي بساطة.

القديس أغسطينوس [يُشير (الجبل) إلى النفس العالية، هذه التي ارتفعت فوق الأمور الزمنيّة محلِّقة في السماويات. على هذا الجبل تظهر مدينة الله المقدّسة التي لا يمكن إخفائها، فتظهر الكنيسة المقدّسة متحلّية في حياة القدّيسين. وعلى هذا الجبل المقدّس يصعد الرب بنفسه ليتحدّث مع شعبه، فيكون الجبل شاهد حق له خلال الحياة المقدّسة العمليّة.]


يُشير الجبل أيضًا إلى تلك النفوس العالية التي للآباء والأنبياء في العهد القديم وللتلاميذ والرسل في العهد الجديد بكونهم جميعًا يمثّلون جبلًا واحدًا مرتفعًا إلى الأعالي، فقد جلس السيّد عليه يتحدّث، لأن هذا هو غاية الناموس والنبوّات أن يقودنا إلى المسيّا المخلّص، وهذا هو غاية كرازة التلاميذ والرسل أن ندخل إلى المسيّا ونسمع له.



"تقدّم إليه تلاميذه". وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [ليكونوا قريبين منه بالجسد ليسمعوا كلماته، كما هم قريبون منه بالروح بتنفيذ وصاياه.]



"ففتح فاه" في اليونانيّة يُشير إلى أهمّية الحديث ووقاره من ناحية، ومن الناحية الأخرى أن ما يُقال يصدر عن المتكلّم مباشرة، ليس نقلًا عن الآخرين، أي أنه من وحي فكره ومن أعماق قلبه. لقد فتح السيّد فاه ليحدّثنا عن أهم رسالة وهي دستوره، تكشف عمّا في داخله وتُعلن أسراره الداخليّة من نحونا. إنها تفتح قلبه لنا.

وقد جاء الفعل "علّمهم" في اليونانيّة بصيغة الماضي المستمر، وكأن معلّمنا متّى الإنجيلي يقول بأن يسوع فتح قلبه وكان دائم التعليم. إنه يريد أن يدخل بكل شعبه إلى أسراره القلبية ليتعلّموا أسرار محبّته لهم.


 القديس أغسطينوس: [مادمنا نحب المكافأة، يلزمنا ألا نهمل الجهاد لبلوغها. لنلتهب شوقًا نحو العمل للحصول عليها




=


----------



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2018)

*
مت 5 :3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح لان لهم ملكوت السماوات
*

ما هي "المسكنة بالروح" إلا حياة التواضع، خلالها يدرك الإنسان أنه بدون الله يكون كلا شيء، فينفتح قلبه بانسحاق لينعم ببركاته. فإن كانت خطيّة آدم الأولى هي استغناءه عن إرادة الله بتحقيق إرادته الذاتيّة، لذلك جاء كلمة الله الغني بحق مفتقرًا من أجلنا، ليس بالإخلاء عن أمجاده فحسب، وإنما بإخلائه أيضًا عن إرادته التي هي واحدة مع إرادة أبيه. كنائبٍ عنّا افتقر ليتقبّل غنى إرادة أبيه الصالح، قائلًا: "لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك".



 *  ان كان الكبرياء هو أساس كل سقطة فينا، فإن التواضع أو مسكنة الروح هو مدخلنا للملكوت: "طوبى للمساكين بالروح لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات

 كما أن الكبرياء هو ينبوع كل الشرور هكذا التواضع هو أساس كل ضبط للنفس

القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم




*     بالحق ليس للتطويبات أن تبدأ بغير هذه البداية، مادامت موضوعة لأجل بلوغ الحكمة العالية "رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب" (مز 111: 10)، ومن الناحية الأخرى "الكبرياء أول الخطايا" (حكمة يشوع 10: 15). إذن ليبحث المتكبّر عن الممالك الأرضيّة ويحبّها، ولكن"طوبى للمساكين بالروح لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات".

القديس أغسطينوس



*     حقًا أي فقر أشد وأقدس من أن يعرف إنسان عن نفسه أنه بلا قوّة ليدافع بها عن نفسه، طالبًا العون اليومي من جود غيره، وهكذا يعلّم أن كل لحظة من لحظات حياته تعتمد على العناية الإلهيّة... فيصرخ إلى الرب يوميًا : "أما أنا فمسكين وبائس، الرب يهتم بي" (مز 40: 17)

الأب إسحق




*     لقد وضع هذا (التواضع) كأساس يقوم عليه البناء في أمان، فإن نُزع هذا عنّا حتى وإن بلغ الإنسان السماوات ينهار تمامًا، ويبلغ إلى نهاية خطيرة، بالرغم من ممارسته الأصوام والصلوات والعطاء والعفّة وكل عمل صالح. بدون التواضع ينهار كل ما تجمعه داخلك ويهلك

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم



*     المسكين بالروح وديع، يخاف كلمة الله، ويعترف بخطاياه، ولا يغتر باستحقاقاته وببرّه.

المسكين بالروح هو من يسبّح الله حين يأتي عملًا صالحًا، ويشكو نفسه حين يأتي سوءًا.

المسكين بالروح هو من لا يرجو سوى الله، لأن الرجاء فيه وحده لا يخيب.

المسكين بالروح يتخلّى عن كل ماله ويتبع المسيح... وإذ يتحرّر من كل حمل أرضي يطير إليه كما على أجنحة

القديس أغسطينوس





























=


----------



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2018)

عظه ابونا يوحنا باقى 
ليله راس السنه &#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57220;
&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57224;â›„â‌„&#55356;&#57221;&#55356;&#57339;&#55356;&#57220;

(&#55357;&#56834;قواقص )
* &#55357;&#56466;ق ..... قانون احافظ عليه
(( تمسك بقانونك و زده قليلا )

* â‌¤و  .... وسيله قريبه الى قلبي .... قداس ... مزمور ... &#55356;&#57271;ترنيمه .... مطانيه .... اى وسيله تختارها محببه لقلبك تصحيك لو حياتك الروحيه بدأت تفتر ....

* أ .... اضبط نفسك .... فى كل حاجه ....
زى حزام العربيه و الطيارة âœˆï»»زم تضبط نفسك بيه حتى لو بيخنقك و يضايقك ... 
شوف مشغول ب ايه و اضبط نفسك فيه .... اتدرب ...  و أقع. ...  و قوم بس مهم تكمل ....

* ق  .... قديسيين .... &#55357;&#56839;صاحيهم و حبهم و اطلب منهم يساعدوك و يسندوك 
كون صديق ليهم بكل معنى كلمه الصداقه ....  شوفهم كانوا عايشيين ازاى و اعمل زيهم  ....
وكمان ملاكك الحارس 

* صوت الله....سماع صوت الله و ï»» ترفض صوته ....
صوت ربنا تقدر تسمعه فى قلبكâ‌¤ و فى الانجيل و فى حاجات كتير .....

 لو سمعت صوت آذان الفجر الصلاة خيرٌ من النوم و قومت حتى متضايق انك صحيت بدرى .... ممكن تسمع صوت ربنا جواك انه صحاك علشان انت وحشته و عاوز يسمع صوتك.. ماتنامش بقى... ان شالله دقيقتين تلاته كلمه فيهم

كلمه السر فى استمرار حياتنا الروحيه .... قواقص&#55357;&#56842;





=


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2018)

*مت 5 :4 طوبى للحزانى لانهم يتعزون
*

*     الحزن هو التأسّف بسبب فقدان أشياء محبوبة، غير أن الذين يهتدون إلى الله يفقدون تلك الأشياء التي اعتادوا اقتنائها في هذا العالم كأشياء ثمينة، لأنهم لا يفرحون فيما بعد بما كانوا يبتهجون به قبلًا. فإذا وُجدت فيهم محبّة الأشياء الأبديّة. فإنهم يكونون مجروحين بقدرٍ ضئيل من الحزن. لهذا يتعزّون بالروح القدس الذي دعي بسبب ذلك "الباركليت" أي المعزّي، حتى يتمتّعوا إلى التمام بما هو أبدي بفقدانهم المتع الوقتيّة[

القديس أغسطينوس

*     لا يُشير هنا ببساطة إلى كل الذين يحزنون بل الذين يحزنون على الخطايا، حيث أن النوع الآخر من الحزن هو ممنوع بالتأكيد، هؤلاء الذين يحزنون لأجل أمر يخصّ هذه الحياة (الزمنيّة). هذا ما أعلنه بولس بوضوح بقوله: "حزن العالم ينشئ موتًا، وأما الحزن الذي بحسب مشيئة الله فينشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة" (راجع 2 كو 7: 10)... إنه يأمرنا أن نحزن ليس فقط على أنفسنا، وإنما أيضًا من أجل شرور الآخرين. هذه النزعة اتّسمت بها نفوس القدّيسين مثل موسى وبولس وداود. نعم هؤلاء جميعًا كانوا يحزنون مرّات كثيرة عن خطايا لا تخصّهم... حينما يهب الله تعزية فإنه وإن حلّت بك أحزان بالآلاف تصير كطبقات ثلجيّة تقف فوقها (تهبك برودة). حقًا إن ما يقدّمه الله أعظم بكثير جدًا ممّا نتحمّله من أتعاب!

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     سفر طويل بدون دموع لا يكشف عن الرغبة في رؤية الوطن. إن كنت ترغب فيما لست فيه فأسكب دموعك. وإني أسألك أن تقول لله: لقد وضعت دموعي أمام وجهك (مز55: 9). وأن تقول له: أصبح دمعي خبزي ليلًا ونهارًا! أصبح دمعي خبزًا لي: تعزّيت به حين انتحبت، واغتذيت منه حين جُعتُ. وأي بار خلا من هذه الدموع؟ إن من لم تكن له هذه الدموع لا يكتئب على غربته.

*     أطفئ لهيب الخطيئة بدموعك، وابْكِ أمام الرب! اِبكِ مطمئنًا أمام الله الذي صنعك، والذي لا يحتقر ما صنعته يداه.

*     إن من يبكي ههنا يلقى تعزيته حيث يخشى أن يبكي من جديد!

*     لتكن الدموع نصيبي الآن حتى تتعرّى نفسي من أوهامها ويلبس جسمي الصحّة الحقّة التي هي الخلود. ولا يقل لي أحد: أنت سعيد؛ لأن من يقول لي أنت سعيد يريد أن يغويني!

القديس أغسطينوس

*     كما أنه إذا سقط المطر على الأرض أنبتت وأنتجت الثمار، وفي ذلك راحة وفرح للناس، كذلك الدموع إذا ما وقعت على قلب أثمرت ثمارًا روحيّة وراحة للنفس والجسد معًا

القديس مقاريوس الكبير

*     الإنسان المتسربل بثوب الأنين المقدّس الذي أنعم به الله عليه، يكون كمن ارتدى ملابس العُرس ويعرف فرح النفس الروحي.

*     لا يستطيع أحد أن يعارض في أن الدموع التي تُسكب من أجل الله مفيدة ومُجْدية، سوف ندرك فائدتها وقت رحيلنا من هذا العالم.

*     الشخص الذي يطوي طريقه في حزن وأنين مستمر من أجل حب الله، هذا لا ينقطع عن السعادة والفرح كل يوم

القديس يوحنا الدرجي







=


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2018)

*مت 5 :5 طوبى للودعاء لانهم يرثون الارض*

الوداعة في حقيقتها ليست استكانة، لكنها قوّة الروح الداخلي الذي يدرك أسرار الخلاص الأبدي فلا تربكه الأمور الزمنيّة. يتفهّم رسالته الحقيقية، فلا يتأثّر بالتفاهات الباطلة. إنه كالأسد الذي لا يهتز أمام من يظن أنه يستفزّه، وليس كالعصفور الذي يتأثّر جدًا لأية حركة تصدر عن طفل صغير، هكذا النفس الوديعة إذ تدرك إمكانيّات الله فيها، وتتفهّم قوّة الروح، تحيا بوداعة داخليّة تنعكس على التصرّفات الخارجيّة.

الكلمة اليونانيّة هنا المترجمة "ودعاء" إنّما تستخدم لوصف الحيوانات المستأنسة، وكأن السيّد يطوّب طبيعتنا التي كانت قبلًا شرسة، وقد خضعت لله مروّضها، فتحوّلت إلى كائن أليف بعدما كانت عنيفة مع الآخرين بل ومع نفسها صارت وديعة وخاضعة، قد رُوِّضت غرائزها ودوافعها. أمّا المكافأة فهي أن ترث الأرض التي هي "الجسد الترابي"، فبعدما كان شرسًا ومقاومًا للروح صار خادمًا لها ملتهبًا بنار الروح القدس.

ولئلا تُفهم الوداعة كحياة خنوع أو ضعف قدّم السيّد نفسه مثالًا للوداعة، بقوله: "تعلّموا منّي لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب"، ليس لأنه كان محتاجًا إلى ترويض، بل بوداعته الطبيعيّة غير المكتسبة يُروِّضنا. يهبنا حياته فينا فتحمل وداعته داخلنا.

إذ يحسب العالم أن الشخص الوديع يفقد الكثير بسبب خبث الأشرار ومكائدهم، لهذا أكّد السيّد أن المكافأة هي "ميراث الأرض". وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [أن الأرض هنا تُفهم بالمعنى الحرفي، بينما يظن أن الوديع يفقد ماله، يعد المسيح عكس ذلك، إنه لا يحثّنا بالبركات العتيدة فحسب بل وبالبركات الحاضرة أيضًا... لكن ما يقوله لا يعني أنه يحدّد المكافأة في الأمور الحاضرة، وإنما يربطها بالعطايا الأخرى أيضًا. ففي حديثه عن الأمور الروحيّة لا يستبعد الأمور الخاصة بالحياة الزمنيّة، ولا أيضًا بوعده بالأمور الخاصة بالحياة الحاضرة يُحد الوعد عند هذا

ويرى القديس أغسطينوس: [أن الأرض هنا إنّما تعني أرض الأحياء الواردة في سفر المزامير (142: 5)، حيث تستقرّ فيها النفس بالتدبير، وذلك كما يستريح الجسد على الأرض ويتقوّت بطعامها]

ويمكننا تفسير "الأرض" هنا رمزيًا بكونها الأشرار الذين يرتبطون بالأرضيّات، فإنّنا إذ صرنا بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا سماءً نستطيع بوداعة المسيح السماوي أن نربح هذه الأرض ونرثها لكي تصير هي أيضًا سماءً، إذ يتقبّل الأشرار الحياة السماويّة فيهم.

وتُشير الأرض إلى الجسد، فإنه خلال الوداعة الداخليّة والمنعكسة على تصرفاتنا مع الآخرين ليس فقط يخضع لنا الآخرون روحيًا ويتحوّلون إلى سماء بالروح القدس العامل فيهم، وإنما يخضع حتى جسدنا لنا فلا يكون مقاومًا للروح.

ويحذّرنا القديس أغسطينوس من أن يصير ميراثنا للأرض بالمفهوم الحرفي هو هدفنا، إذ يقول: [إنكم ترغبون في امتلاك الأرض، ولكن احذروا من أن تمتلككم هي. إنكم ستمتلكونها إن صرتم ودعاء، وستمتلككم إن لم تكونوا هكذا. عند سماعكم هذه الجعالة، أي امتلاك الأرض، لا تبيحوا لأنفسكم الطمع الخفي

*     تريد الآن أن ترث الأرض، حذار من أن ترثك الأرض.

إن كنت وديعًا ورثتها، أو قاسيًا ورثَتكََ...

سوف ترث الأرض حقًا متّى استمسكت بصانع السماء والأرض!

*     ماذا ينفعك صنع العجائب بكبرياء، إذا لم تكن وديعًا ومتواضع القلب؟! ألم توضع في مصاف القائلين أخيرًا: ألسنا باسمك تنبّأنا؟ وباسمك صنعنا آيات كثيرة؟ وماذا يسمعون؟ لا أعرفكم، ابعدوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم

القديس أغسطينوس

*     يجد الرب راحة في القلوب الوديعة، أمّا الروح المضطربة فهي كرسي للشيطان. الودعاء يرثون الأرض، أو بالأحرى يسيطرون عليها، أمّا ذوو الخلق الشرّير فيطردون من أرضهم

القديس يوحنا كليماكوس


يتحدّث القديس أمبروسيوس في كتابه الأول عن "واجبات الكهنة" عن الوداعة التي يلتزم بها المسيحي خاصة الكاهن كحياة داخليّة تمسّ كيانه في الداخل، وتمتد إلى كل تصرفاته، حتى في عبادته وكرازته، نقتطف منها:

*     ما أجمل فضيلة الوداعة، وما أعذب رقَّتها حتى تبدو لا في تصرفاتنا فحسب، بل وفي كلماتنا أيضًا حتى لا تتجاوز الحدود اللائقة في أحاديثنا، بل وحتى لا تكون نبرات هذه الكلمات ونغماتها مستهجنة، بل تصبح كلماتنا مرآة تعكس صورة الذهن...

حتى في التسبيح والترتيل ينبغي أن ندرك أن الوداعة هي القاعدة الأولى الجديرة بالأتباع...

ومن أهم مظاهر الوداعة الصمت، حتى تستقرّ كل الفضائل الأخرى. ولا يُلام الصمت إلا إذا كان نابعًا عن روح الكبرياء أو أعمال الطفولة...

لا شك أن هناك وداعة في نظرات العين؛ وهذه الوداعة بدورها تنزع من المرأة تلك الرغبة في التملّي بطلعة الرجال، أو الرغبة في أن يتطلّع إليها الرجال...

وفي صلواتنا نفسها تكون الوداعة مقبولة ومرضيّة جدًا، وتكسبنا نعمة عظيمة لدى الله...

وأكثر من ذلك، يجب أن نتمسّك بالوداعة في حركاتنا وملامحنا وفي طريقة سيرنا ومشينا، لأنه - في الغالب - تفصح حركات الجسد عن حالة العقل

القديس أمبروسيوس




=


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2018)

*مت 5 :6 طوبى للجياع و العطاش الى البر لانهم يشبعون*



 القديس أغسطينوس: [يروي ظمأنا بواسطة الصخرة في البرّيّة، فإن ضربت الصخرة في البرّيّة، فإن الصخرة هي المسيح التي ضُربت بالعصا لتفيض ماءً. ولكن لكي تفيض، ضُربت الصخرة مرّتين لأن للصليب عارضتين


في اليونانيّة جاء تعبير "إلى البرّ" بمعنى "إلى كل برّ"، فجوعنا وعطشنا ليس إلى نصيب من البرّ، بل إلى التمتّع بكمال البرّ، أي التمتّع بالسيّد المسيح نفسه برّنا الكامل.

*     ليت إنساننا الداخلي يجوع ويعطش، فيكون له الطعام والشراب الخاصين به. فقد قال السيّد المسيح: "أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء" (يو 6: 41)، فهذا هو خبز الجياع. لنشتاق إلى الشرّاب كالعطشى "لأن عندك ينبوع الحياة" (مز 36: 9)

*     إن كنّا نودّ أن نمتلئ يلزمنا أن نجوع ونعطش، فنسأل ونطلب ونقرع كجائعين وعطشى... الشبع لا بُد أن يسبقه جوع حتى لا يشمئز الإنسان من الخبز المقدّم له

*     فليكن فيك عطش إلى الحكمة والبرّ؛ لن تشبع من الحكمة وتمتلئ من البرّ قبل أن تنتهي حياتك هذه وتبلغ حيث وعدك الله!

القديس أغسطينوس




=


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2018)

*مت 5 :7 طوبى للرحماء لانهم يرحمون*


إن كان الجوع الروحي يدفعنا بالروح إلى التمتّع بالسيّد المسيح وانطلاقنا إلى حضن الآب، فإن علامة هذا الشبع هو تمتّعنا بسماته فينا خاصة الرحمة المملوءة حبًا. يقول السيد: "كونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضًا رحيم" (لو 6: 36)، ليس كوصيّة نلتزم بها بقدر ما هي هبة إلهيّة ننعم بها خلال شركتنا مع الله الرحيم في ابنه.

الرحمة هي وصيّة الله لنا وعطيّته المجّانيّة، تفتح قلبنا لا عند حد العطاء المادي للفقراء، وإنما يحمل طبيعة الرحمة في كل تصرفاتنا. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هنا يبدو أنه يتحدّث ليس فقط عن الذين يظهرون الرحمة بتقديم المال، وإنما أيضًا الذين هم رحماء في تصرفاتهم، فإن إظهار الرحمة متعدّد الأشكال، والوصيّة واسعة


لا تصدر الرحمة عن ضعف واستكانة وإنما عن قوّة. نذكر في هذا تصرف أدريانوس قيصر إذ قيل أن شخصًا أهانه قبل أن يصير ملكًا، فلما صار ملكًا قال له: "لقد نجوت يا إنسان، لأني أنا اليوم ملك". هكذا إذ يدرك الإنسان مركزه الملوكي باتّحاده مع ملك الملوك، يحمل في داخله الرحمة حتى بالنسبة للمسيئين إليه، بكونها سِمة ملوكيّة سماويّة.


يوصينا الرسول بولس قائلًا: "اذكروا المقيّدين كأنكم مقيّدون معهم والمذلّين كأنكم أنتم أيضًا في الجسد" (عب 13: 3). فإن كنّا ندخل مع إخوتنا تحت آلامهم لنسندهم بالحب والرحمة يدخل إلينا ربّنا يسوع نفسه تحت آلامنا ليهبنا حبّه ورحمته! وعلى العكس "الحكم هو بلا رحمة لمن لم يعمل رحمة، والرحمة تفتخر على الحكم" (يع 2: 13).

*     أعمال الرحمة بذار حصاد الآتي. إن من يزرع بالشُحّ فبالشُحّ يحصد أيضًا، ومن يزرع بكثرة فبكثرة يحصد أيضًا، ومن لا يزرع شيئًا لا يستغل شيئًا...

*     أعط ما لكَ فتستحق أن تأخذ ما ليس لك!

القديس أغسطينوس

*     من لا يرحم لا يستحق مراحم الله، ولا يتحصّل على أي نصيب من العطف الإلهي بصلواته!

الشهيد كبريانوس


*     من يرحم إنسانًا يصير باب الرب مفتوحًا لطلباته في كل ساعة

الشيخ الروحاني


الشيخ الروحاني

*     إن رأيت إنسانًا بائسًا فأذكر... أنه وإن كان الظاهر ليس هو المسيح، لكنّه هو الذي يسألك ويأخذ منك في زيّ ذاك. إنك تستحي وتستنكف إن سمعت أن المسيح يسأل، لكن لتستنكف إن سأل ولم تعطه

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم




=


----------



## asmicheal (15 يناير 2018)

*

8 طوبى للأنقياء القلب ، لأنهم يعاينون الله

*


القلب البسيط له هدف واحد، لا ينقسم بين محبة الله ومحبة العالم، يصبح هذا القلب غير محباً للخطية. 

يعاينون الله = هذه لا تعنى أننا نرى الله بصورة مجسمة، فالله فوق الحواس بل أن من تطهر من حب الخطية تنفتح بصيرته الداخلية بل حواسه الداخلية كلها فيرى ويسمع ويتذوق= فيعاين الله، فحين يقول داود النبي "تأملت فرأيت الرب أمامى في كل حين إنه عن يمينى لكي لا أتزعزع" (مز35: 10) فهل رأى داود الرب عيانا ؟! قطعا لا، إنما كان هذا بإيمان قوى يصل لدرجة أنه كما لو كان بالعيان، فيها يكون شاعراً دائما بحماية الله ومساندته له. نحن نعاينه هنا على الأرض بالإيمان أما في السماء فسيكون هذا عيانا. فالخطية هي التي تحجب رؤية الله، وبدون قداسة لن يرى أحد الرب (عب 14:12). الله يُرى ويُحَّس ويُحَّبْ بالقلب إذا تصفى من شوائب محبة العالم والخطية. أمّا من يعيش للخطية يصبح قلبه غليظاً لا يشعر ولا يُحِّب الرب. لذلك هتف داود "قلباً نقياً إخلقه فىَّ يا الله". مثل هذا الإنسان الذي له القلب البسيط يقال عنه أيضاً أن له عين بسيطة لا تبحث إلاّ عماّ هو لله، هذا الإنسان يكون جسده كله نيراً، أي يكون نوراً للعالم يرى الناس الله من خلاله فالله نور. وهذه يصل لها من يقمع جسده وأهواءه ويضبط شهواته ويصلب نفسه عن العالم.



*     لقد طوَّب الرب الكثيرين لكنه لم يعد بمعاينة الله سوى أنقياء القلب... إننا لا نعاين الله في مكان ما بل نعاينه في القلب النقي. لا نبحث عنه بالعين الجسديّة، فإنه لا يُحد بالنظر ولا بسمع الأذن، ولا يُعرف بخطواته، وإنما وهو غائب (بالجسد) نراه، وقد يكون موجودًا (بالجسد) ولا نراه. لم يره جميع التلاميذ لذلك قال: "أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟" (يو 14: 9) أما من استطاع أن يدرك ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو ويعرف محبّة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة (أف 3: 18-19) فإنه يرى المسيح ويرى الآب أيضًا. لأننا "الآن لا نعرف المسيح حسب الجسد" (1 كو 5: 16) بل حسب الروح... فليترآف الله علينا ويرحمنا ويملأنا إلى ملء الله حتى نستطيع أن نعاينه

القديس أمبروسيوس

*     لا تستسلّموا للتفكير بأنكم سترون الله وجهًا جسديًا، لئلا بتفكيركم هذا تهيّئون أعينكم الجسديّة لرؤيته فتبحثون عن وجه مادي لله... تنبّهوا من هو هذا الذي تقولون له بإخلاص: "لك قال قلبي... وجهك يا رب أطلب"... فلتبحثوا عنه بقلوبكم.

يتحدّث الكتاب المقدّس عن وجه الله وذراعه ويديه وقدميه وكرسيه وموطئ قدميه... ولكن لا تظنّوا أنه يقصد بها أعضاء بشريّة. فإن أردتم أن تكونوا هيكل الله، فلتكسروا تمثال البهتان هذا (أي تصوّر الله بصورة مجسّمة بشريّة)‍! إن يد الله يُقصد بها قوّته، ووجهه يقصد به معرفته، وقدميه هما حلوله، وكرسيه هو أنتم إن أردتم... نعم، لأنه ما هو كرسي الله سوى الموضع الذي يسكنه؟ وأين يسكن الله إلا في هيكله؟ "لأن هيكل الله مقدّس الذي أنتم هو" (1 كو 3: 17). اسهروا إذن لاستقبال الله!

"الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا" (يو 4: 24). ليدخل تابوت العهد قلوبكم وليسقط داجون إن أردتم (1 صم 5: 3)

القديس أغسطينوس



=


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2018)

*

مت 5 :9 طوبى لصانعي السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون
*


معاينة الله بالقلب النقي لا يعني مجرّد اكتشاف أسرار الله فكريًا، وإنما هو دخول إلى الحياة الإلهيّة، وتمتّع بالشركة مع الله، لنعمل عمل السيّد المسيح أي "السلام" بكوننا أبناء الله.



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [نعم قد صار هذا هو عمل الابن الوحيد أن يُوحِّد المنقسمين ويصالح الغرباء
 لقد دعي السيّد "رئيس السلام" (إش 9: 6)، 
إنجيله هو "إنجيل السلام" (أف6 : 15)، 
وملكوته ملكوت "برّ وسلام وفرح في الروح" (رو 14: 17)، 
أمّا ثمن هذا السلام فهو دمه الثمين المبذول على الصليب.


 القديس أغسطينوس أن صنع السلام ليس عملًا خارجًا يمارسه الإنسان، وإنما هو طبيعة ينعم بها أولاد الله في داخلهم، خلال السلام الداخلي الذي يحلّ بين الروح والجسد بالروح القدس في المسيح يسوع، فيظهر ملكوت السماوات داخلنا.

*     يكون كمال السلام حيث لا توجد مقاومة. فأبناء الله صانعوا سلام، لأنه ينبغي للأبناء أن يتشبّهوا بأبيهم. إنهم صانعوا سلام في داخلهم، إذ يسيطرون على حركات أرواحهم ويخضعونها للصواب أي للعقل والروح، ويُقمعون شهواتهم الجسديّة تمامًا، وهكذا يظهر ملكوت الله فيهم فيكون الإنسان هكذا: كل ما هو سامٍ وجليل في الإنسان يسيطر بلا مقاومة على العناصر الأخرى الجسدانيّة... هذا وينبغي أن يخضع ذلك العنصر السامي لما هو أفضل أيضًا، ألا وهو "الحق" ابن الله المولود، إذ لا يستطيع الإنسان السيطرة على الأشياء الدنيا، ما لم تَخضع ذاته لمن هو أعظم منها هذا هو السلام الذي يعطي الإرادة الصالحة، هذه هي حياة الإنسان الحكيم صانع السلام!



  السلام هو قوّة المسيحيّين: "سلام الله الذي يفوق كل (فهم) عقل" (في 4: 7). طوبى لصانعي السلام، لا بإعادة السلام بين المتخاصمين فحسب، وإنما للذين يقيمون سلامًا في داخلهم... فإنه إن لم يوجد سلام في قلبي ماذا يفيدني أن يكون الآخرون في سلام؟!

*     المسيح ربّنا هو السلام... لنحفظ السلام فيحفظنا السلام في المسيح يسوع

القديس جيروم



أتريد السلام؟ اعمل برًا يكن لك السلام، "السلام والبرّ تعانقا" (مز 85: 10).

*     ليكن السلام حبيبًا لك وصديقًا؛ واجعل قلبك مضجعًا له نقيًا. ولتكن لك معه راحة مطمئنة بدون مرارة، وعناق عذب، وصداقة لا تنفصم عراها

القديس أغسطينوس



*     "سلامًا أترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم" (يو 14: 27). لقد أعطانا هذا ميراثًا، فقد وعدنا بكل العطايا والمكافآت التي تحدّث عنها خلال حفظ السلام. إن كنّا ورثة مع المسيح فلنسكن في سلامه، إن كنّا أبناء الله يلزمنا أن نكون صانعي سلام... إذ يليق بأبناء الله أن يكونوا صانعي سلام، ذوي قلب حنون، بسطاء في الكلام، متّحدين في المحبّة، مترابطين معًا رباطًا وثيقًا بربط المودّة الأخويّة

القديس كبريانوس



=























=


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2018)

*

مت 5 :10 طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر لان لهم ملكوت السماوات

مت 5 :11 طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم و طردوكم و قالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين

مت 5 :12 افرحوا و تهللوا لان اجركم عظيم في السماوات فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم


*

 السيّد قد ختم التطويبات باحتمال التعيير والطرد أي الاضطهاد فقد اشترط لنوال المكافأة السماويّة أن نحتمل ذلك "من أجل البرّ" أو كما يقول "من أجلي" إذ هو برّنا، وأن ما يُقال عنّا من تعييرات يكون كذبًا.

كتب العلامة أوريجينوس إلى القدّيسين أمبروسيوس وبروتكتيتوس وهما تحت المحاكمة في ظل الاضطهاد الذي أثاره مكسيميانوس تراكس، يقول لهما: [في أثناء محاكمتكما القائمة الآن بالفعل، أودّ أن تتذكّرا دائمًا تلك المجازاة العُظمى التي يعدّها الآب في السماء من أجل المظلومين والمُزدرى بهم بسبب البرّ، ومن أجل ابن الإنسان. افرحا بالله وابتهجا كما فرح الرسل وابتهجوا، لأنهم حُسبوا أهلًا أن يهانوا من أجل اسم المسيح (أع 5 : 41)، وإذا شعرتما بالحزن، فاستغيثا بروح المسيح الذي فينا، لكي يردّ روح الحزن وينزع القلق من قلبيكما. "لماذا أنت حزينة يا نفسي، لماذا تزعجينني؟ ترجّي الرب لأني أقدّم له التسبيح" (مز 42: 5)، إذن فلا تجزع أرواحنا، بل حتى أمام كراسي القضاء وفي مواجهة السيوف التي شحذت لكي تقطع رقابنا، تظل أرواحنا محفوظة في سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، نستطيع أن نشعر بالطمأنينة والهدوء، عندما نتذكّر أن الذين يفارقون الجسد، يعيشون مع إله الكل (2 كو 5: 8)

عندما عانى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم الآلام والاضطهاد من أفدوكسيا يعاونها رجال الدين أنفسهم كتب من سجنه إلى الأسقف قرياقوص:

[عندما اُستبعدت من المدينة لم أقلق، بل قلت لنفسي: إن كانت الإمبراطورة ترغب أن تنفيني، فلتفعل ذلك، فإنه "للرب الأرض"!

وإن كانت تود أن تنشرني، فإني أرى إشعياء مثلًا!

وإن أرادت إغراقي في المحيط، أفكر في يونان!

وإن أُلقيت في النار، أجد الثلاثة فتية قد تحمّلوا ذلك في الأتون!

إن وُضعت أمام وحوش ضارية، أذكر دانيال في جبّ الأسود!

إن أرادت رجمي، فإن استفانوس أول الشهداء أمامي!

إن طلبت رأسي، فلتفعل، فإن المعمدان يشرق أمامي!

عريانًا خرجت من بطن أمي وعريانًا أترك العالم.

بولس يذكّرني: إن كنت بعد أرضي الناس لست عبدًا للمسيح

وكتب القديس كبريانوس إلى بعض المعترفين يقول لهم: [في كل هذه الأمور نحن أعظم من غالبين لذاك الذي أحبّنا


=


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2018)

*

مت 5 :13 انتم ملح الارض و لكن ان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح لا يصلح بعد لشيء الا لان يطرح خارجا و يداس من الناس

*


بعد أن تحدّث عن التطويبات كسُلّم روحي يرتفع عليه المؤمن بالروح القدس لينعم بالحياة المقدّسة في المسيح يسوع ربّنا أوضح التزام المؤمن بالعمل في حياة الآخرين، مشبّهًا إيّاه بالملح الذي لا يُستغنى عنه في كل وجبة. دعاه ملح الأرض، لأنه يعمل في حياة البشر الذين صاروا أرضًا خلال ارتباطهم بالفكر الأرضي.

لملح الطعام أو كلوريد الصوديوم خصائص وسمات فريدة تنطبق على حياة المؤمن الحقيقي، نذكر منها:

أ. هو الملح الوحيد بين كل الأنواع الذي يتميّز بأنه متى اُستخدم في حدود معقولة وباعتدال لا يظهر طعمه ومذاقه في الطعام، وإنما يُبرز نكهة الطعام ذاته، وإذا وضعت كميّة كبيرة منه في طعام يفقد الطعام لذّته ومذاقه وتظهر ملوحة الملح هكذا، وإن كان يليق بالمسيحي أن يذوب في حياة الغير لكن في اعتدال دون أن يفقدهم شخصياتهم ومواهبهم وسماتهم الخاصة بهم، فلا يجعل منهم صورة مطابقة له، فيكون أشبه بقالبٍ يصب فيه شخصيّات الآخرين، ويفقدهم حيويّتهم، الأمر الذي يجعلهم كالطعام المالح. المسيحي الروحي هو من كان كالنسيم الهادئ يعبر ليستنشق الآخرون نسمات الحب، لا عواطف الرياح الشديدة.

ب. يتكوّن كلوريد الصوديوم من عنصرين هما الكلور والصوديوم وكلاهما سام وقاتل، لكن باتّحادهما يكوّنان الملح الذي لا غنى لنا عنه في طعامنا اليومي. والمسيحي أيضًا يتكوّن من عنصري النفس والجسد، إن انقسما بالخطيّة فقدا سلامهما، وصارا في حكم الموت، وصار الإنسان معثرًا. لهذا تدخّل السيّد المسيح واهبًا السلام الحقيقي بروحه القدّوس مخضعًا النفس كما الجسد في وحده داخليّة، ليكون الإنسان بكلّيته سرّ عذوبة الآخرين، يشهد للحق. إن كانت النفس تتسلّم قيادة الجسد في روحانيّة، فإن الجسد بدوره إذ يتقدّس يسند النفس ويعينها، فيحيا الإنسان مقدّسًا نفسًا وجسدًا، ويُعلن بوحدته الداخليّة في الرب عمل الله أمام الآخرين.

ج. ملح الطعام من أرخص أنواع الأطعمة يسهل استخراجه في أغلب بقاع العالم، لكن لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه. هكذا يليق بالمؤمنين أن يعيشوا بروح التواضع كسيّدهم، مقدّمين حياتهم رخيصة من أجل محبّتهم لكل إنسان في كل موضع.

 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على قول السيّد لتلاميذه: "أنتم ملح الأرض" هكذا: [لا أرسلكم إلى مدينتين أو عشرة مدن أو عشرين مدينة، ولا إلى أمة واحدة كما أرسلت الأنبياء، إنّما أرسلكم إلى البرّ والبحر والعالم كله، الذي صار في حالة شرّيرة. فبقوله: "أنتم ملح الأرض" عني أن الطبيعة البشريّة كلها قد فقدت نكهتها، وأننا قد فسدنا بسبب خطايانا


*     إن كنتم أنتم الذين بواسطتكم تحفظ الأمم من الفساد، تخسرون ملكوت السماوات بسبب الخوف من الطرد الزمني، فمن هم الذين يرسلهم الرب لخلاص نفوسكم، إن كان قد أرسلكم لأجل خلاص الآخرين؟!

القديس أغسطينوس

*     يشفع الكاهن لدي الله من أجل الشعب الخاطئ، ولكن ليس من يشفع في الكاهن (متى أخطأ)

القديس جيروم

*     إن سقط الآخرون ربّما يستطيعون أن ينالوا العفو، ولكن إن سقط المعلّم، فإنه بلا عذر، ويسقط تحت انتقام غاية في القسوة

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

















=


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2018)

*

مت 5 :13 انتم ملح الارض و لكن ان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح لا يصلح بعد لشيء الا لان يطرح خارجا و يداس من الناس

مت 5 :14 انتم نور العالم لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل

مت 5 :15 و لا يوقدون سراجا و يضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت

مت 5 :16 فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات





*



إن كنّا في محبتنا للبشر نشتهي أن نخدمهم ونذوب فيهم كالملح في الطعام لنقدّمهم خلال التوبة طعامًا شهيًا يفرح به الله، فإن الله لا يتركنا نذوب في الأرض، وإنما يرتفع بنا ويحسبنا كنور يضيء للعالم. إنه يقيمنا كالقمر الذي يستقبل نور شمس البرّ، ليعكس بهاءها على الأرض، فتستنير في محبّته. يعكس نوره على المؤمن، فيصير أكثر بهاءً من الشمس المنظورة، لا يقدر أحد أن يخفيه حتى وإن أراد المؤمن نفسه بكل طاقاته أن يختفي. لا يقدر أحد أن يسيء إليه، حتى مقاوميه الأشرار، يقول الرسول بولس: "لكي تكونوا بلا لوم وبسطاء أولاد الله بلا عيب في وسط جيل معوجّ وملتوٍِ تضيئون بينهم كأنوار في العالم" (في 2: 15) ويقول الرسول بطرس "أطلب إليكم... أن تكون سيرتكم بين الأمم حسنة، لكي يكونوا فيما يفترون عليكم كفاعلي شرّ يمجّدون الله في يوم الافتقاد من أجل أعمالكم الحسنة التي يلاحظونها" (1 بط 2: 11-12).

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الحياة التي نقدّمها أمامهم هي أكثر بهاءً من الشمس فإن تكلم علينا أحد بشرٍ، لا نحزن كمن شُوهت صورته، بل بالأحرى نحزن إن شوهت بعدلٍ[200].] هذا ويكشف السيّد بقوله هذا عن فاعلية الكرازة، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إنهم كما لو كانوا بأجنحة يعبرون كل الأرض أكثر سرعة من أشعة الشمس، ينشرون نور الصلاح


إذ تقوم كلمة الله على الحق تعلنها الكنيسة علانيّة كسراج موضوع على منارة، أما الهرطقات فتنتشر خفية بطرق ملتوية خلال الظلمة. هذا ما أكّده البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي[202]في خطابه إلى أساقفة مصر حيث أوضح لهم منهج الأريوسيّين وأسلوبهم المخادع في العمل.

يشبّهنا السيّد المسيح بالمدينة القائمة على جبل، فلا يُمكن إخفائها. ما هي هذه المدينة التي تقوم على جبل إلا الإنسان الذي يحمله الروح القدس إلى الرب نفسه، ليجلس معه على الجبل يسمع وصاياه ومواعظه؟! هناك يلتصق به ويجلس عند قدميه، فيصير أشبه بمدينة مقدّسة يسكنها الله نفسه، ويضم إليها مملكته من ملائكة وقدّيسين، وخلالها يلتقي الخطاة بالمسيّا الملك بالتوبة. يصير المؤمن وهو يتقدّس على الجبل المقدّس أورشليم التي يراها الكل ويفرحون. هذا المفهوم يذكرنا بكلمات القديس جيروم في إحدى رسائله: [ما يستحق المديح ليس أنك في أورشليم، إنّما تمارس الحياة المقدّسة (كمدينة مقدّسة)... المدينة التي نبجِّلها ونطلبها، هذه التي لم تذبح الأنبياء (مت23: 37)، ولا سفكت دم المسيح، وإنما تفرح بمجاري النهر، وهذه القائمة على الجبل فلا تُخفي (مت 5: 14)، يتحدّث عنها الرسول كأمٍ للقديسين (غل 4: 26)، ويبتهج الرسول أن تكون له المواطنة فيها مع البرّ (في 3: 20)

بهذا التشبيه أيضًا، المدينة القائمة على جبل والتي لا يمكن أن تُخفى، أراد السيّد تشجيع تلاميذه على خدمة البشارة بالكلمة مؤكّدًا لهم أن المضايقات لا يمكن أن تخفي الحق أو تُبطل عمل الله. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [أظن أنه لا يمكن لمدينة كهذه أن تُخفي، هكذا يستحيل أن ينتهي ما يكرزون به إلى السكون والاختفاء[204].]

يشبّهنا أيضًا بالسراج الذي لا يُخفي تحت المكيال بل يُوضع على المنارة، فيضيء لجميع الذين في البيت. ما هو هذا المكيال الذي يطفئ سراج النور الداخلي إلا الخضوع للمقاييس الماديّة في حياتنا الروحيّة، فإنه "ليس بكيل يعطي الله الروح" (يو 3: 34). كثيرًا ما تقف حساباتنا البشريّة الماديّة عائقًا أمام الإيمان، الأمر الذي يفقد صلواتنا وطلباتنا حيويّتها وفاعليّتها، لهذا عندما أرسل السيّد المسيح تلاميذه للكرازة سحب منهم كل إمكانيّات ماديّة، فلا يكون لهم ذهب ولا فضّة ولا نحاس ولا مزود ولا ثوبان ولا أحذية ولا عصا (مت 10: 9-10)، لكي ينزع عنهم كل تفكير مادي، تاركًا كل الحسابات في يديّ السيّد نفسه، فيكون هو غناهم وطعامهم وشربهم وملبسهم وحمايتّهم!

والمكيال يُشير أيضًا إلى حجب النور الروحي، حيث يغلف الإنسان روحه بالملذّات الجسديّة الكثيفة والزمنيّة، فيحبس الروح ويحرمها من الانطلاق لتحلق في الاشتياقات الأبديّة. يتحوّل الجسد إلى عائق للروح، عِوض أن يكون معينًا لها خلال ممارسته العبادة، وتقدّيس كل عضو فيه لحساب الملك المسيّا.

ليتنا لا نحبس النور الروحي فينا في غلاف الشهوات الجسديّة، وإنما ننطلق به لنضعه فوق المنارة، أي فوق الجسد بكل حواسه، فلا يكون الجسد مسيطرًا بل مستعبدًا للنور الحق. لقد وضع الرسول بولس سراجه على المنارة حينما قال: "أضارب كأني لا أضرب الهواء، بل أقمع جسدي واستعبده، حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضًا" (1 كو 9: 26-27). بهذا يضيء السراج في البيت. وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [أظن أن الذي دُعي بالبيت هنا هو مسكن البشر، أي العالم نفسه، وذلك كقوله "أنتم نور العالم". إلاّ أنه إذا فهم شخص ما البيت على أنه الكنيسة فهذا صحيح كذلك

ويُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على السراج المتّقد على لسان السيّد نفسه، قائلًا: [حقًا أنا الذي أوقد النور، أمّا استمرار إيقاده فيتحقّق خلال جهادكم أنتم... بالتأكيد لا تقدر المصائب أن تعطِّل بهاءكم إن كنتم لا تزالون تسلكون الحياة الدقيقة، فتكونون سببًا لتغيير العالم كله. إذن، فلتُظهروا حياة تليق بنعمته، حتى إذ تكرزون في أي موضع يصاحبكم هذا النور[206].]

بهذا يضيء نورنا، الذي ليس هو إلا نور الروح القدس الساكن فينا، قدام الناس، لكي يروا أعمال الله فينا، فيتمجّد أبونا الذي في السماوات. لسنا نقدّم العمل الروحي طلبًا لمجد أنفسنا بل لمجد الله. وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [لم يقل "لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة" فقط، بل أضاف: "ويمجّدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات"، لأن الإنسان يُرضي الآخرين بأعماله الحسنة، لا لأجل إرضائهم في ذاته، بل لتمجيد الله. فيرضي البشر ليتمجّد الله في عمله، لأنه يليق بالذين يعجبون بالأعمال الحسنة أن يمجّدوا الله لا الإنسان، وذلك كما أظهر ربّنا عند شفاء المفلوج، إذ يقول معلّمنا متى: "تعجّبوا ومجدوا الله الذي أعطى الناس سلطانًا مثل هذا" (مت9: 8)

ومما يجب تداركه أن الله وهو يدعو تلاميذه "نور العالم" لا يشعر التلاميذ أنهم هكذا وإلا فقدوا تواضعهم وانطفأ النور الروحي فيهم، فموسى النبي لم يكن يعرف أن وجهه كان يلمع، وإنما من أجل طلب الشعب كان يغطِّي وجهه بالبرقع. ما أحوجنا لا أن نشهد لأنفسنا، بل يشهد الله نفسه والآخرون بنوره فينا!










=


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2018)

*مت 5 :17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل*


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [مع أنهم لم يكمِّلوا الناموس، إلا أنهم كانوا يتطلّعون إليه بضمير حيّ عظيم. وبينما كانوا يفسخونه كل يوم بأعمالهم، لكنهم يحافظون على حروفه لتبقى كما هي بلا تغيير، ولا يضيف عليه أحد شيئًا. لكنهم بالحقيقة أضافوا هم ورؤساؤهم إليه لا ما هو أفضل بل ما هو أردأ، إذ اعتادوا أن يتركوا التكريم اللائق بالوالدين جانبًا بإضافات من عندهم


أمّا السيّد المسيح فقد جاء ليكمّل الناموس والأنبياء بطرق متنوّعة، منها:



أولًا: تحقّقت النبوّات في شخص المسيّا، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لقد أكمل الأنبياء بقدر ما أكّد بأعماله كل ما قيل عنه، فقد اعتاد الإنجيلي أن يقول في كل حالة: "لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي" (مت 1: 22-23)، وذلك عندما وُلد، وعندما ترنم له الأطفال بالتسبحة العجيبة، وعندما ركب الأتان (مت 21: 5-16)، وغير ذلك من الأمثلة الكثيرة. لقد حقّق هذه الأمور التي ما كان يمكن تحقيقها لو لم يأت

ثانيًا: أكمل السيّد الناموس بخضوعه لوصايا دون أن يكسر وصيّة واحدة. يقول ليوحنا المعمدان: "لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل له كل برّ" (مت 3: 15)، ويقول لليهود: "من منكم يبكّتني على خطيّة؟" (يو 8: 46)، كما يقول لتلاميذه: "رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيَّ شيء" (يو 14: 30). هذا وقد شهد عنه النبي، قائلًا: "إنه لم يعمل ظلمًا، ولم يكن في فمه غش" (إش 53: 9).


ثالثًا: يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفمالقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح لم يكمّل الناموس في نفسه فحسب، وإنما يكمّله أيضًا فينا، قائلًا: [هذا هو العجب ليس أنه هو حقّق الناموس، بل وهبنا نحن أيضًا أن نكون مثله، الأمر الذي أعلنه بولس بقوله: "لأن غاية الناموس هي المسيح للبرّ لكل من يؤمن" (رو 10: 4)، كما قال: "دان الخطيّة في الجسد، لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد" (رو 8: 3-4) وأيضًا: أفنُبطل الناموس بالإيمان؟! حاشا! بل نثبِّت الناموس" (رو 3: 31). فإنه مادام الناموس كان عاملًا لكي يبرّر الإنسان، لكنّه عجز عن تحقيق ذلك. جاء (المسيح) ودخل بالإنسان إلى طريق البرّ بالإيمان مثبتًا غاية الناموس. ما لم يستطع الناموس أن يتمّمه بالحروف تحقّق بالإيمان، لهذا يقول: "ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل

رابعًا: أكمل أيضًا السيّد الناموس بتكميل نصوصه، بالدخول إلى أعماقه. ففي القديم أمر الناموس بعدم القتل، فجاء السيّد ليؤكّد الوصيّة لا بمنع القتل فحسب، وإنما بمنع الغضب باطلًا، أي نزع الجذر، فتبقى الوصيّة في أكثر أمان، إنه بهذا لم ينقضها، بل قدّمها في أكثر حيويّة وقوّة. يقول القديس يوحنا كاسيان: [تأمرنا كلمة الإنجيل باستئصال جذور سقطاتنا، وليس نزع ثمارها، فعند إزالة جميع الدوافع بلا شك لن تقوم من جديد


يؤكّد السيّد عدم نقضه للناموس بقوله:"فإني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف(i) واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" [18]. ويُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على هذه العبارة، قائلًا: [إن كانت الإضافة كاملة فبالأولى تكون البداءة كاملة، لذلك يفهم قوله: "لا يزول حرف (i) واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس" على أنه تعبير عن كمال الناموس. لقد أشار بحرف صغير، لأن حرف (i) أصغر الحروف يتكون من خط صغير، ثم أشار إلى النقطة التي توضع على الحرف، مظهرًا بذلك أن لأصغر الأجزاء في الناموس قيمة


يؤكّد السيّد قدسيّة الناموس حتى في أصغر حروفه أو نقطة، أي في أصغر وصاياه، معلنًا التزامنا بتكميله في حياتنا العمليّة كما في التعليم. 










=


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2018)

*مت 5 :17 لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل*


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [مع أنهم لم يكمِّلوا الناموس، إلا أنهم كانوا يتطلّعون إليه بضمير حيّ عظيم. وبينما كانوا يفسخونه كل يوم بأعمالهم، لكنهم يحافظون على حروفه لتبقى كما هي بلا تغيير، ولا يضيف عليه أحد شيئًا. لكنهم بالحقيقة أضافوا هم ورؤساؤهم إليه لا ما هو أفضل بل ما هو أردأ، إذ اعتادوا أن يتركوا التكريم اللائق بالوالدين جانبًا بإضافات من عندهم


أمّا السيّد المسيح فقد جاء ليكمّل الناموس والأنبياء بطرق متنوّعة، منها:



أولًا: تحقّقت النبوّات في شخص المسيّا، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لقد أكمل الأنبياء بقدر ما أكّد بأعماله كل ما قيل عنه، فقد اعتاد الإنجيلي أن يقول في كل حالة: "لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي" (مت 1: 22-23)، وذلك عندما وُلد، وعندما ترنم له الأطفال بالتسبحة العجيبة، وعندما ركب الأتان (مت 21: 5-16)، وغير ذلك من الأمثلة الكثيرة. لقد حقّق هذه الأمور التي ما كان يمكن تحقيقها لو لم يأت

ثانيًا: أكمل السيّد الناموس بخضوعه لوصايا دون أن يكسر وصيّة واحدة. يقول ليوحنا المعمدان: "لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل له كل برّ" (مت 3: 15)، ويقول لليهود: "من منكم يبكّتني على خطيّة؟" (يو 8: 46)، كما يقول لتلاميذه: "رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيَّ شيء" (يو 14: 30). هذا وقد شهد عنه النبي، قائلًا: "إنه لم يعمل ظلمًا، ولم يكن في فمه غش" (إش 53: 9).


ثالثًا: يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفمالقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح لم يكمّل الناموس في نفسه فحسب، وإنما يكمّله أيضًا فينا، قائلًا: [هذا هو العجب ليس أنه هو حقّق الناموس، بل وهبنا نحن أيضًا أن نكون مثله، الأمر الذي أعلنه بولس بقوله: "لأن غاية الناموس هي المسيح للبرّ لكل من يؤمن" (رو 10: 4)، كما قال: "دان الخطيّة في الجسد، لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد" (رو 8: 3-4) وأيضًا: أفنُبطل الناموس بالإيمان؟! حاشا! بل نثبِّت الناموس" (رو 3: 31). فإنه مادام الناموس كان عاملًا لكي يبرّر الإنسان، لكنّه عجز عن تحقيق ذلك. جاء (المسيح) ودخل بالإنسان إلى طريق البرّ بالإيمان مثبتًا غاية الناموس. ما لم يستطع الناموس أن يتمّمه بالحروف تحقّق بالإيمان، لهذا يقول: "ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل

رابعًا: أكمل أيضًا السيّد الناموس بتكميل نصوصه، بالدخول إلى أعماقه. ففي القديم أمر الناموس بعدم القتل، فجاء السيّد ليؤكّد الوصيّة لا بمنع القتل فحسب، وإنما بمنع الغضب باطلًا، أي نزع الجذر، فتبقى الوصيّة في أكثر أمان، إنه بهذا لم ينقضها، بل قدّمها في أكثر حيويّة وقوّة. يقول القديس يوحنا كاسيان: [تأمرنا كلمة الإنجيل باستئصال جذور سقطاتنا، وليس نزع ثمارها، فعند إزالة جميع الدوافع بلا شك لن تقوم من جديد


يؤكّد السيّد عدم نقضه للناموس بقوله:"فإني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف(i) واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" [18]. ويُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على هذه العبارة، قائلًا: [إن كانت الإضافة كاملة فبالأولى تكون البداءة كاملة، لذلك يفهم قوله: "لا يزول حرف (i) واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس" على أنه تعبير عن كمال الناموس. لقد أشار بحرف صغير، لأن حرف (i) أصغر الحروف يتكون من خط صغير، ثم أشار إلى النقطة التي توضع على الحرف، مظهرًا بذلك أن لأصغر الأجزاء في الناموس قيمة


يؤكّد السيّد قدسيّة الناموس حتى في أصغر حروفه أو نقطة، أي في أصغر وصاياه، معلنًا التزامنا بتكميله في حياتنا العمليّة كما في التعليم. 










=


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2018)

*مت 5 :19 فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى و علم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السماوات و اما من عمل و علم فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماوات
*


لقد ظنّ الفرّيسيّون أنهم يحفظون الناموس خلال غيرتهم بالتعليم، ولم يدروا أنهم ينقضونه بحياتهم الشرّيرة، فالتعليم بغير عمل يُحسب كنقضٍ للناموس، ولا يكون للتعليم فاعليته، وأيضًا العمل بغير الشهادة أمام الآخرين يقلّل المكافأة.

*     كما أن التعليم بدون عمل يدين المعلّم، كذلك العمل دون مساندة الآخرين يقلّل من المكافأة.

*     من لا يقدر أن يُعلّم نفسه ويحاول إصلاح الآخرين يسخر به الكثيرون، أو بالأحرى مثل هذا لا يكون له أي قوّة للتعليم نهائيًا، لأن أعماله تجعل كلماته ضدًا له

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

إذ دخل السيّد بالناموس إلى الكمال، لهذا يلتزم أبناء الملكوت أن يرتفعوا إلى حياة أكمل ممّا للكتبة والفرّيسيّين. يقدّم لنا الآباء تفسيرًا لذلك:

*     برّ الفرّيسيّين هو عدم القتل، وبرّ المُعَدّين لملكوت السماوات هو عدم الغضب باطلًا. لذلك فالوصيّة الصغرى هي أن لا تقتل، ومن ينقضها يُدعى أصغر في ملكوت السماوات، وأما من عمل بها فليس من الضروري أن يكون عظيمًا، بل يرتفع إلى درجة أسمى من الأولى، ولكنه يصير كاملًا إن كان لا يغضب باطلًا، وبالتالي سوف لا يكون قاتلًا
القديس أغسطينوس

*     حيث إن المكافأة هنا أعظم والقوّة الممنوحة بالروح أغزر، لذا يجب أن تكون فضائلنا أيضًا أعظم. فإنه لم يعدنا هنا بأرض تفيض لبنًا وعسلًا، ولا براحة طول العمر، ولا كثرة الأطفال، ولا (ببركة) الحِنطة والخمر والغنم والقطعان، إنّما صارت لنا السماء والسماويّات والتبنّي والأخوة للابن الوحيد وشركة الميراث معه، وأن نتمجّد معه ونملك معه، وغير دلك من الجزاءات غير المحصيّة. أمّا بخصوص تمتّعنا بعونٍ أعظم، فاسمع ما يقوله بولس: "إذًا لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح، لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطيّة والموت" (رو 8: 1-2)

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
 من وجود ارتباط قوي بين التطويبات الواردة في مقدّمة العظة وما جاء هنا. فالتطويبات قدّمت لنا الجانب الإيجابي للحياة الفاضلة في المسيح يسوع ربّنا ومكافآتها، أمّا هنا فيقدّم لنا السيّد الجانب السلبي بالامتناع عن الشرّ، لا في التصرّفات الظاهرة فحسب، وإنما باقتلاعه من القلب في الداخل، مهدّدًا بالجزاءات.


المسكنة بالروح إنّما تطابق عدم الغضب، لأن المسكين بالروح أو متواضع القلب لا يجد الغضب فيه موضعًا. ونقاوة القلب تقابل عدم النظر إلى امرأة بقصد الشهوة، وعدم وضع الكنز على الأرض، فإن القلب النقي الطاهر لا يشتهي الجسديّات من زنا ومحبّة مال. صُنع الرحمة، والحزن الروحي، واحتمال التعيير والطرد، هذه جميعها تقابل الدخول من الباب الضيق، حيث يشتهي الإنسان أن يحتمل آلامًا من أجل المسيح، فيمتلئ قلبه رحمة، ويتألّم لآلام الآخرين، ويقبل إهاناتهم وشرهم، مقدّمًا الخير عِوض شرّهم. الجوع والعطش إلى البرّ يقابله الوصيّة الإلهيّة، بأن تفعل ما يريد الناس أن يفعلوا بنا، فالنفس التي تتوق إلى السيّد المسيح لا تقدر إلا أن تقدّم السيّد المسيح للآخرين، معلنًا في تصرفاتهم الظاهرة كما في أحاسيسهم الداخليّة. صنع السلام يقابل ترك القربان، حيث لا يقدر إنسان أن يلتقي مع الله مقدّمًا القرابين المقدّسة بغير تمتّعه بالمصالحة مع الآخرين.









=


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2018)

*مت 5 :21 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل و من قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم

مت 5 :22 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم و من قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم

*


*     من يعلّمنا عن عدم الغضب لا ينقض الوصيّة الخاصة بعدم القتل، بل بالأحرى يكمّلها، إذ في عدم الغضب نتنقّى، من الداخل في قلوبنا، ومن الخارج أيضًا بعدم القتل[217].

القديس أغسطينوس

*     القول "اقتل" يضاد الوصيّة "لا تقتل"، أمّا أن المسيح لا يسمح بالغضب، فبهذا يثبت فكر الناموس بصورة أكثر كمالًا، فإن من يطلب تجنّب القتل لا يوقفه مثل من يستبعد حتى الغضب، فإن الأخير يبعد بالأكثر عن الجريمة

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

ماذا يقصد السيّد بقوله "باطلًا"؟ إنه يريدنا ألا نخسر إخوتنا بسبب أمور زمنيّة تافهة وباطلة، مهما بدت ذات قيمة. أمّا إن كان من أجل أبديّتهم، فيليق بالأب أن يغضب على ابنه، والمعلّم على تلميذه، ليس غضب الانتقام، بل غضب التأديب النابع عن الحب. فإنه لا يقدر أحد أن يُعلّم الآخرين بغضب الكراهيّة، فالحق لا يُعلَن بالباطل، ولا يفقد الإنسان نفسه فيما يظن أنه يُصلِح الآخرين. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لا تقف في جانب نفسك في المعركة، ولا تنتقم لذاتك، فإن رأيت إنسانًا يرتكب خطأ قاتلًا ابسط يدك لتعينه[219].] إذ يثور الإنسان بالغضب لأن أخاه ارتكب شرورًا ضدّه فلينظر إلى أخيه أنه يقتل نفسه ويهلكها، فيسنده باللطف والحنو حتى يعينه للخروج من شروره لا أن يطلب ما لذاته.

*     ليس شيء أكثر خطورة من الحنق، ولا أقسى من الغضب!

*     يوجد سُكر بالغضب أكثر خطورة من السُكر بالخمر!

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

ينتقل بنا السيّد من الغضب كانفعال داخلي خفي إلى الغضب الذي يصاحبه تعبير خارجي عنه بكلمة لا تحمل معنى قبيحًا، وإنما مجرّد تحقير، إذ يقول: "ومن قال لأخيه رقّا، يكون مستوجب المجمع" [22]. يقول القديس أغسطينوس[221]أنه سأل رجلًا عبرانيًا عن كلمة "رقا Raca" فأجابه أنها لا تعني سوى مجرّد تعبير عن انفعال الغضب يصعب ترجمته إلى لغة أخرى. ويرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أنها تعبير سرياني كان مستخدمًا في الحديث مع الخدم والأشخاص الذين من الطبقات الدنيا، وذلك بدلًا من قوله "أنت" في هذا التعبير نوع من عدم الاحترام للشخص الموجّه إليه الحديث.

إذ يدخل الإنسان إلى مرحلة أردأ بالإعلان عن غضبه بكلمة تدل عليه يصير مستحقًا المجمع وليس فقط الحكم. ففي الحكم يكون الاتهام مشكوكًا فيه، فيبحث القاضي في الاتهام ليتأكّد من صحّته، أمّا المجمع فيحمل نوعًا من التأكّد أن الاتهام ثابتًا على المتهم، فيحدّد القضاة الجزاء الذي يسقط تحته. ففي النظام اليهودي كانت تقام محاكم في القرى والمدن يتراوح أعضاؤها ما بين 3 و23 شيخًا، يقف أمامها المتّهمون بجريمة معيّنة. أمّا المجمع فهو أعلى من هذه المحاكم إذ هو أعلى هيئة قضائيّة في ذلك الحين ويسمى "مجمع السنهدرين". وواضح من كلمات السيّد أنه يقتبس التشبيه ليبرز خطورة الغضب المصحوب بكلمة، فلا يقف الإنسان أمام محكمة صغرى يمكن نقض حكمها، وإنما أمام أكبر هيئة قضائيّة للبت في أمره!

أما المرحلة الثالثة ففيها الغضوب، وقد التهب فيه الغضب، لا ليعبّر عنه بكلمة بلا معنى أو مجرّد تعبير عن الاستياء، إنّما ينطق بكلمات جارحة، فإنه يستحق عقابًا أعظم: "ومن قال يا أحمق، يكون مستوجب نار جهنّم" [22

كلمة "جهنّم" تتركّب من كلمتين عبريّتين: "جه، هنوم" أي "داخل هنوم". هنوم هو وادي فيه كانت تُلقى مخلّفات الذبائح بميازيب خاصة، فكانت دائمًا مملوءة دودًا من مخلّفات الحيوانات، وكانت النار مشتعلّة فيها بلا انقطاع، لهذا جاءت رمزًا لعقاب إبليس وجنوده الأبدي، إذ قيل "دودها لا يموت ونارها لا تُطفأ". في هذا الوادي أجاز أحاز ومنسي أولادهما بالنار (2 مل 16: 3، 2 أي 28: 3؛ 33: 6).

إن كانت جهنّم، موضع العقاب الأبدي لإبليس الذي صار بطبعه قتالًا، فإن من يترك نفسه لروح الغضب في استسلام فلا يقف عند الانفعال الداخلي ولا التعبير عنه بكلمة دون معنى، إنّما ينطلق إلى كلمات جارحة، هذا يسلّمه الله لسيّده فيبقى معه في جهنّم، يتركه لمشتهى قلبه الذي يستسلم للغضب!

إن كان الغضب يحمل هذه الخطورة، فكيف نستطيع أن نضبط لساننا عن كلمات الغضب؟

يجيب القديس أغسطينوس: [إننا نرتعب... لأنه مَنْ من الناس لا يخاف من قول الحق: "من قال لأخيه يا أحمق يكون مستحق نار جهنّم"، وفي نفس الوقت يقول الكتاب المقدّس: "اللسان لا يستطيع أحد من الناس أن يذله" (يع 3: 8). يستطيع الإنسان ترويض الوحوش المفترسة، أمّا لسانه فلا يقدر أن يلجمه... يستطيع أن يهذب كل ما يخاف منه، وكل ما ينبغي أن يخشاه، لكنّه لا يقدر أن يهذّب نفسه التي لا يخافها... إذن لنلجأ إلى الله الذي يستطيع أن يلجمه...! لنبحث بدورنا عن الله لكي يروّضنا... أنتم تروِّضون الأسد الذي لم تخلقوه، أفلا يستطيع خالقكم أن يروّضكم...؟! من أين أتيتم بهذه القوّة التي بها تُخضِعون الحيوانات المفترسة؟! هل تستطيع صورة الله (الإنسان) أن تروض الأسد المفترس، ولا يستطيع الله ترويض صورته؟








=


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2018)

*

مت 5 :23 فان قدمت قربانك الى المذبح و هناك تذكرت ان لاخيك شيئا عليك

مت 5 :24 فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح و اذهب اولا اصطلح مع اخيك و حينئذ تعال و قدم قربانك

مت 5 :25 كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا ما دمت معه في الطريق لئلا يسلمك الخصم الى القاضي و يسلمك القاضي الى الشرطي فتلقى في السجن

مت 5 :26 الحق اقول لك لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الاخير*



 يختم السيّد حديثه عن عدم الغضب بمصالحة الإخوة قبل تقديم ذبيحة حب له


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه العبارة: [يا للصلاح! يا للحب المتزايد نحو الإنسان! فإن الله لا يهتم بالكرامة الخاصة به من أجل محبتنا لأخينا...! هذه هي إرادته أن يعطي المحبّة تقديرًا عظيمًا حاسبًا إيّاهم أعظم ذبيحة وبدونها لا تُقبل ذبيحة...! فإن كنت تقدّم بذهنك صلاة، فمن الأفضل أن تترك صلاتك وتصطلح مع أخيك وعندئذ تقدّم صلاتك


القديس أغسطينوس: [إن كنت في عداوة فاصطلح. إن جاءتك الفرصة للوصول إلى مصالحة، لا تترك نفسك في نزاع

القديس جيروم التي يعبّر بها عن الكنيسة أو حياة الشركة: [لا أعرف سلامًا بغير حب، ولا شركة بدون سلام



 القديس يوحنا كاسيان على قول الرسول: "اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا، لا تغرّب الشمس على غيظكم" (أف 4: 26)، قائلًا: [كيف يمكننا الاعتقاد بأن الرب لا يسمح باستبقاء الغضب، ولو إلى لحظة في حين أنه لا يأذن لنا بتقديم قرابين صلواتنا الروحيّة إن تذكرنا ثمة أحدًا يشعر بمرارة من نحونا... ويوصينا الرسول، قائلًا: "صلّوا بلا انقطاع" (1 تس 5: 17)، وأيضًا: "في كل مكان رافعين أيادي طاهرة بدون غضب ولا جدال" (1 تي 2: 8). إذن، إمّا أننا لا نصلّي على الإطلاق محتفظين بسمّ الغضب في قلوبنا، فنكون مذنبين ضدّ الوصيّة الرسوليّة أو الإنجيليّة التي تأمرنا بالصلاة في كل حين بلا انقطاع، أو نتجاسر ونقدّم صلواتنا خادعين أنفسنا، غير آبهين بوصيّته الإلهيّة (مت 5: 23-24)، وعندئذ يليق بنا أن ندرك أننا لا نقدّم صلوات لله، بل سلوكًا عنيدًا بروحٍ متمردٍ















=


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2018)

*

مت 5 :27 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن

مت 5 :28 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه*

القديس أغسطينوس: [إن الخطيّة تكمل على ثلاث مراحل: إثارتها، التلذّذ بها، ثم إرضائها] فإن كان الناموس قد حرّم إرضاء الخطيّة أي تنفيذها، فإن السيّد المسيح جاء ليقتلع جذورها بمنع الخطيّة من المرحلة الأولى. إن كانت الخطيّة تبدأ بالإثارة خلال النظرة الشرّيرة، ليتقبّلها الفكر ويتلذذ بها ثم تدخل إلى الإرضاء بالتنفيذ العملي، فإنه يسهل على المؤمن أن يواجهها في مرحلتها الأولى قبل أن يكون لها موضع في الذهن أو لذّة خلال الممارسة للخطأ




*     يجب أن نلاحظ أنه لم يقل "من اشتهى امرأة"، بل "من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها" أي ينظر إليها بهذه النيّة، فهذه النظرة ليست إثارة للذّة الجسديّة بل تنفيذًا لها، لأنه بالرغم من ضبطها فستتم لو سمحت الظروف بذلك

القديس أغسطينوس




القديس أغسطينوس

*     لم يخلق الله لك عينيّن لكي تدخل بهما إلى الزنا، وإنما لكي برؤيتك خلائقه تعجب...

*     إن رغبت أن تنظر بلذّة فتطلّع إلى زوجتك وحبّها باستمرار، فإن الشريعة لم تمنعك من هذا. أمّا إن كنت محبًا للاستطلاع نحو جمال من هنّ لغيرك، فإنك بهذا تؤذي زوجتك، لأن عينيّك تجولان في كل موضع، وتؤذي من تتطلّع إليها بالاقتراب منها بطريقة دنسة. فإنك وإن كنت لا تمسّها بيديك لكنك تلاطفها بعينيّك فيحسب ذلك زنا... ليست هي التي صوّبت سهمها إليك، وإنما أنت الذي سبّبت لنفسك حرجًا مميتًا بنظرك إليها

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     الله دائمًا يقطع جذور الخطايا بطريقة عجيبة، فإذ يقول: "لا تزن" (خر 20: 14) يقول أيضًا "لا تشته"، لأن الزنا هو ثمرة الشهوة التي هي جذرها الشرّير

القدّيس إكليمنضس السكندري







=


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2018)

تامل جميل ورااائع asmicheal 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة​


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2018)

*

مت 5 :29 فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها و القها عنك لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم

مت 5 :30 و ان كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها و القها عنك لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم


*



*     من يتعثّر بعينه اليُمنى يسقط بالتأكيد في ذات الشرّ بعينه اليُسرى أيضًا. إذن لماذا أشار إلى العين اليُمنى كما أضاف إليها اليد؟ إنّما لكي يظهر أنه لا يتحدّث عن الأعضاء بل على من هم أقرباء لنا.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم[233]

*     إن كنّا نحتاج إلى شجاعة عظيمة لبتر أحد أعضائنا، لذلك فهو يقصد بالعين شيئًا محبوبًا، فلقد اعتاد الراغب في التعبير عن محبّته لآخر أن يقول: "إنّني أحبّه كعينيّ أو حتى أكثر من عينيّ"، لذلك ربّما قصد الرب من العين شدّة المحبّة...

ليس هناك تفسير للعين اليُمنى أكثر ملاءمة من أن يقصد بها الصديق المحبوب حبًا شديدًا، الذي تصبح علاقته كعلاقة العضو بالجسد. هذا الصديق يكون مشيرًا حكيمًا لصاحبه، كما لو كان عينًا يرى بها الطريق، ويكون مشيرًا مخلصًا في الأمور الإلهيّة، لأنه عين يُمنى. أمّا العين اليُسرى فتُشير إلى صديق يُشير في الأمور الخاصة باحتياجات الجسد، الذي لا يلزم الحديث عنه كعثرة مادامت العين اليُمنى أهم من اليُسرى (أي أنه إذا أعثرتنا العين اليُمنى نقلعها، فكم تكون اليُسرى إن أعثرتنا). ويكون المشير عثرة إذا قاد صاحبه إلى هرطقة خطيرة في زيّ التديّن والتعليم.

أما اليد اليُمنى فإنها تُشير إلى الشخص الذي يساعد ويعمل في الأمور الروحيّة. فالتبصُّر في الأمور الروحيّة له مكانه العين اليُمنى، كذلك العمل في الأمور الروحيّة له مكانه اليد اليُمنى، وبالتالي فاليد اليُسرى تعني الأمور الضروريّة لاحتياجات الجسد

القديس أغسطينوس






















=


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2018)

*

مت 5 :31 و قيل من طلق امراته فليعطها كتاب طلاق

مت 5 :32 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان من طلق امراته الا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني و من يتزوج مطلقة فانه يزني

*


كان الزواج قد انحط تمامًا عند الأمم
أمّا بالنسبة لليهود فقد حملوا تقديسًا للزواج، فكان الطلاق مكروهًا لديهم. يقول الرب: "فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر أحد بامرأة شبابه، لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب" (مل 2: 15-16). ومن أمثال الربيين: "يفيض المذبح دموعًا عندما يطلق إنسان امرأة شبابه". هكذا كان الطلاق مكروهًا جدًا، لكن الله سمح لهم به من أجل قسوة قلوبهم. وقد اختلفت مدارس التفسير اليهوديّة في تقديم الأسباب التي تبيح الطلاق. فمدرسة شمعي تميل إلى التضييق، فلا تسمح بالطلاق إلا في حالة فقدان العفّة. أمّا مدرسة هليل فكانت متحرّرة للغاية. يمكن للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لأي سبب مهما كان تافهًا مثل إفسادها الطعام أو خروجها برأس عارية، بل ويستطيع أن يطلقها بلا سبب إن جذبته إنسانة أخرى.


جاء السيّد المسيح يرتفع بالمؤمنين إلى مستوى النضوج الروحي والمسئولية الجادة فلا يطق الرجل امرأته إلا لعلّة الزنا. ويُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على كلمات السيّد بخصوص عدم التطليق قائلًا: [لم تأمر الشريعة الموسويّة بالتطليق، إنّما أمرت من يقوم بتطليق امرأته أن يعطها كتاب طلاق، لأنه في إعطائها كتاب طلاق (تطليق) ما يهدئ من ثورة غضب الإنسان. فالرب الذي أمر قساة القلوب بإعطاء كتاب تطليق أشار عن عدم رغبته في التطليق ما أمكن. لذلك عندما سُئل الرب نفسه عن هذا الأمر أجاب قائلًا: "إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم" (مت 19: 8)، لأنه مهما بلغت قسوة قلب الراغب في تطليق زوجته إذ يعرف أنها بواسطة كتاب التطليق تستطيع أن تتزوج بآخر، لذلك يهدأ غضبه ولا يطلقها. ولكي يؤكّد رب المجد هذا المبدأ -وهو عدم تطليق الزوجة باستهتار- جعل الاستثناء الوحيد هو علّة الزنا. فقد أمر بضرورة احتمال جميع المتاعب الأخرى بثبات من أجل المحبّة الزوجيّة ولأجل العفّة، وقد أكّد رب المجد نفس المبدأ بدعوته من يتزوج بمطلّقة "زانيًا






=


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2018)

*

"وأيضًا سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث، بل أوْف للرب أقسامك،

وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتّة،

لا بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله، ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ قدميه،

ولا بأورشليم لأنها مدينة الملك العظيم.

ولا تحلف برأسك، لأنك لا تقدر أن تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء،

بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا،

وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرّير" [33-37].


*



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم هذا بقوله إن القسم أشبه بالريح بالنسبة لسفينة الغضب، بدونه لا يمكنها أن تبحر في حياة الإنسان. إنه يقول: [ضع قانونًا على إنسان كثير الانفعال ألاّ يقسم قط فلا تكون هناك حاجة لتعليمه الاتّزان

ويعتبر القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن عدم القسم هو العلامة التي تميّز المسيحي ولغته الخاصة: [لنتقبّل هذا كختم من السماء، فيُنظر إلينا في كل موضع أننا قطيع الملك. ليتنا نعرف من نحن خلال فمنا ولغتنا








=


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2018)

*
"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن،

وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشرّ،

بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر أيضًا" [38-39].
*


 القديس أغسطينوس 
أن السيّد المسيح قد دخل بنا إلى درجة الكمال المسيحي كأعلى درجات الحب التي تربط الإنسان بأخيه، إذ يرى العلاقة التي تقوم بين البشر تأخذ ست درجات:

الدرجة الأولى: تظهر في الإنسان البدائي الذي يبدأ بالاعتداء على أخيه.

الدرجة الثانية: فيها يرتفع الإنسان على المستوى السابق، فلا يبدأ بالظلم، لكنّه إذا أصابه شر يقابله بشرٍ أعظم.

الدرجة الثالثة: وهي درجة الشريعة الموسويّة التي ترتفع بالمؤمن عن الدرجتين السابقتين فلا تسمح له بمقاومة الشرّ بشر أعظم، إنّما تسمح له أن يقابل الشرّ بشر مساوٍ. أنها لا تأمر بمقابلة الشرّ بالشرّ، إنّما تمنع أن يرد الإنسان الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم، لكنّه يستطيع أن يواجه الشرّ بشر أقل أو بالصمت أو حتى بالخير إن أمكنه ذلك.

الدرجة الرابعة: مواجهة الشرّ بشرٍ أقل.

الدرجة الخامسة: يقابل الشرّ بالصمت، أي لا يقابله بأي شر، أي عدم مقاومته.

الدرجة السادسة: التي رفعنا إليها السيّد وهي مقابلة الشرّ بالخير، ناظرين إلى الشرّير كمريض يحتاج إلى علاج.





القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 

[لا تُطفأ النار بنارٍ أخرى، وإنما بالماء... ليس ما يصد صانعي الشرّ عن شرّهم مثل مقابلة المضرور ما يصيبه من ضرر برقّة. فإن هذا التصرّف ليس فقط يمنعهم عن الاندفاع أكثر، وإنما يعمل فيهم بالتوبة عما سبق أن ارتكبوه، فإنهم إذ يندهشون بهذا الاحتمال يرتدّون عما هم فيه. هذا يجعلهم يرتبطون بك بالأكثر، فلا يصيروا أصدقاءً لك فحسب، بل وعبيدًا عِوض كونهم مبغضين وأعداء




وضح الآباء أن السيّد في تقديمه الوصيّة لم يقصد مفهومها بطريقة حرفيّة، لأن الإنسان لا يُلطم على خدّه الأيمن بل الأيسر اللهم إلا إذ كان الضارِب أشوَلًا. إنّما الخدّ الأيمن يُشير إلى الكرامة الروحيّة أو المجد الروحي، فإن كان إنسان يسيء إلينا ليحطّم كرامتنا الروحيّة فبالحب نقدّم له الخد الأيسر أيضًا، أي الكرامة والأمجاد الزمنيّة والماديّة.


كثيرون تعلّموا كيف يقدّمون الخدّ الآخر، ولكنهم لم يتعلّموا كيف يحبّون ضاربهم. المسيح رب المجد، واضع الوصيّة ومنفّذها الأول، عندما لُطم على خدّه بواسطة عبد رئيس الكهنة ردّ قائلًا: "إن كنت قد تكلَّمت رديًا فاشهد على الردي، وإن حسنًا فلماذا تضربني؟!" (يو 18: 23). فهو لم يقدّم الخدّ الآخر، ومع ذلك فقد كان قلبه مستعدًا لخلاص الجميع لا بضرب خده الآخر فقط من ذلك العبد، بل وصلب جسده كله

القديس أغسطينوس

=


----------



## asmicheal (6 فبراير 2018)

*

"ومن سخرك ميلًا واحدًا فاذهب معه اثنين،

ومن سألك فاعطه،

ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا تردّه" [ متى 41-42].*



 يقدّم المؤمن للآخرين أكثر ممّا يطلبون، لكي يربح نفسه ويربحهم بحبّه. سير الميل الثاني علامة قوّة الروح وانفتاح القلب بالحب، فلا يعمل الإنسان ما يطلب منه عن مضض، وإنما يقدّم أكثر ممّا يطلب منه.

كان اليهودي -تحت الحكم الروماني- مهدّدًا في أية لحظة أن يسخره جندي روماني ليذهب حاملًا رسالة معيّنة على مسافة بعيدة أو يقوم بعمل معين، وذلك كما فعل الجند حي سخروا سمعان القيرواني لحمل الصليب. فإن كان تحت العبوديّة القاسية يتقبّل الإنسان الميل المطلوب سيره، فإنه تحت نعمة الحرّية الكاملة يقدّم بكل سرور الميل الثاني دون أن يُطلب منه، إنّما هو علامة حرّيته.

*     بالتأكيد إن الرب لا يقصد كثيرًا تنفيذ هذه الوصيّة بالسير على الأقدام، بقدر ما يعني إعداد الذهن لتنفيذ الوصيّة.

القديس أغسطينوس

كشف السيّد مفهوم العطاء بقوله "من سألك فأعطه، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا تردّه" ولعلّه أراد بذلك أن تكون لنا طبيعة العطاء السخيّة، فإن البعض في عزّة نفس لا يقدر أن يستعطي فيطلب قرضًا، فلا تطلب ردّه منعًا من إحراجه...







=


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2018)

*
"سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوّك،

وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبّوا أعداءكم،

باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم،

وصلّوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم،

لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات..." [متى   43-45  ].


*


لم تأمر الشريعة ببغض العدوّ كوصيّة يلتزم بها المؤمن، في كسرها كسر للناموس وإنما كان ذلك سماحًا أُعطى لهم من أجل قسوة قلوبهم. لقد ألزمت بحب القريب وسمحت بمقابلة العداوة بعداوة مساوية، لكي تمهد لطريقٍ أكمل، أن يحب الإنسان قريبه على مستوى عام، أي كل بشر. يظهر ذلك بوضوح من الشريعة نفسها التي قدّمت نصيبًا من محبّة الأعداء ولو بنصيب قليل، فقيل: "إذا رأيت حمار مبغضك واقعًا تحت حمله وعدلت عن حلّه فلا بُد أن تحلّ معه" (خر 23: 5). وقيل أيضًا: "لا تكره أدوميًا لأنه أخوك، ولا تكره مصريًا لأنك كنت نزيلًا في أرضه" (تث 23: 7)، مع أن الأدوميّين والمصريّين كان من ألد أعدائهم.


من جانب ومن جانب آخر كان الشعب في بداية علاقته بالله غير قادر على التمييز بين الخاطي والخطيّة، لذا سمح الله لهم بقتل الأمم المحيطين بهم رمزًا لقتل الخطيّة، خاصة وأن اليهود كانوا سريعًا ما يسقطون في عبادة آلهة الأمم المحيطين بهم.

لقد طالب السيّد المسيح المؤمنين أن يصعدوا بروحه القدّوس على سلّم الحب فيحبّون حتى الأعداء، ويحسنون إلى المبغضين لهم، ويصلّون لأجل المسيئين إليهم. وبهذا يحملون مثال أبيهم السماوي وشبهه.


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح قد جاء ليرفعنا إلى كمال الحب، الذي في نظره يبلغ الدرجة التاسعة، مقدّمًا لنا هذه الدرجات هكذا:

الدرجة الأولى: ألا يبدأ الإنسان بظلم أخيه.

الدرجة الثانية: إذا أصيب الإنسان بظلم فلا يثأر لنفسه بظلم أشد، وإنما يكتفي بمقابلة العين بالعين والسن بالسن (المستوى الناموسي الموسوي).

الدرجة الثالثة: ألا يقابل الإنسان من يسيء إليه بشر يماثله، إنّما يقابله بروح هادئ.

الدرجة الرابعة: يتخلّى الإنسان عن ذاته، فيكون مستعدًا لاحتمال الألم الذي أصابه ظلمًا وعدوانًا.

الدرجة الخامسة: في هذه المرحلة ليس فقط يحتمل الألم، وإنما يكون مستعدًا في الداخل أن يقبل الآلام أكثر مما يودّ الظالم أن يفعل به، فإن اغتصب ثوبه يترك له الرداء، وإن سخّره ميلًا يسير معه ميلين.

الدرجة السادسة: أنه يحتمل الظلم الأكثر ممّا يودّه الظالم دون أن يحمل في داخله كراهيّة نحو العالم.

الدرجة السابعة: لا يقف الأمر عند عدم الكراهيّة وإنما يمتد إلى الحب... "أحبّوا أعداءكم".

الدرجة الثامنة: يتحوّل الحب للأعداء إلى عمل، وذلك بصنع الخير "أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم"، فنقابل الشرّ بعمل خير.

الدرجة التاسعة والأخيرة: يصلّي المؤمن من أجل المسيئين إليه وطارديه.

هكذا إذ يبلغ الإنسان إلى هذه الدرجة، ليس فقط يكون مستعدًا لقبول آلام أكثر وتعييرات وإنما يقدّم عوضها حبًا عمليًا ويقف كأب مترفّق بكل البشريّة، يصلّي عن الجميع طالبًا الصفح عن أعدائه والمسيئين إليه وطارديه، يكون متشبِّهًا بالله نفسه أب البشريّة كلها.

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن غاية مجيء السيّد إلينا إنّما هو الارتفاع بنا إلى هذا السموّ إذ يقول: [جاء المسيح بهذا الهدف، أن يغرس هذه الأمور في ذهننا حتى يجعلنا نافعين لأعدائنا كما لأصدقائنا]

ليس شيء يفرح قلب الله مثل أن يرى الإنسان المطرود من أخيه يفتح قلبه ليضمّه بالحب فيه، باسطًا يديه ليصلّي من أجله! يرى الله فيه صورته ومثاله!






=


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2018)

*



"لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات. فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين. لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبّونكم فأي أجر لكم؟! أليس العشّارون أيضًا يفعلون ذلك؟! وإن سلّمتم على إخوتكم فقط، فأي فضل تصنعون؟ أليس العشّارون أيضًا يفعلون هكذا؟! فكونوا أنتم كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل" [45-48].





*


إن كنّا في مياه المعموديّة ننال روح التبنّي، ننعم بالسلطان أن نصير أولاد الله (يو 1: 12)، فإنّنا بأعمال الحب التي هي ثمرة روحه القدّوس فينا نمارس بنوتنا له، وننمو فيها ونزكِّيها. أبوّته لنا تدفعنا للحب، والحب يزكِّي بنوتنا له


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هذا هو السبب الذي لأجله ندعوه في الصلاة أبًا، لا لنتذكّر نعمته فحسب، وإنما من أجل الفضيلة فلا نفعل شيئًا غير لائق بعلاقة كهذه



*     لو لم يكن شريرًا ما كان قد صار لكم عدوًا. إذن اشتهوا له الخير فينتهي شرّه، ولا يعود بعد عدوًا لكم. إنه عدوّكم لا بسبب طبيعته البشريّة وإنما بسبب خطيّته!

*     كان شاول عدوًا للكنيسة، ومن أجله كانت تُقام صلوات فصار صديقًا لها. إنه لم يكف عن اضطهادها فحسب، بل وصار يجاهد لمساعدتها. كانت تُقام صلوات ضدّه، لكنها ليست ضدّ طبيعته بل ضدّ افتراءاته. لتكن صلواتكم ضدّ افتراءات أعدائكم حتى تموت، أما هم فيحيون. لأنه إن مات عدوّكم تفقدونه كعدوّ ولكنكم تخسرونه كصديق أيضًا. وأما إذا ماتت افتراءاته فإنكم تفقدونه كعدوّ وفي نفس الوقت تكسبونه كصديق.

*     عندما تعانون من قسوة عدوّكم تذكّروا قول الرب: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 23: 34) 

القديس أغسطينوس




*     لا تفيدنا الصلاة من أجل الأصدقاء بقدر ما تنفعنا لأجل الأعداء...! فإن صليّنا من أجل الأصدقاء لا نكون أفضل من العشّارين، أمّا إن أحببنا أعداءنا وصليّنا من أجلهم فنكون قد شابهنا الله في محبّته للبشر.



*     يجب أن نتجنّب العداوة مع أي شخص كان، وإن حصلت عداوة مع أحد فلنسالمه في اليوم ذاته... وإن انتقدك الناس (على ذلك) فالله يكافئك. أمّا إن انتظرت مجيء خصمك إليك ليطلب منك السماح فلا فائدة لك من ذلك، لأنه يسلبك جائزتك ويكسب لنفسه البركة

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم





*     إنه يقول: الذين تشكّلت أساليب فكرهم فصارت مترفّقة ومملوءة حبًا نحو إخوتهم على مثال صلاح أبيهم، هم أبناء له!

القديس غريغوريوس النيسي

*     إذ لا يمكننا أن نصير كالله في الجوهر، لكنّه بالتقدّم في الفضيلة نتشبّه بالله، حيث يمنحنا الرب هذه النعمة!

البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي

*     للمسيح إخوة مشابهون له، يحملون صورة طبيعته الإلهيّة خلال طريق التقدّيس، لأنه هكذا يتشكّل المسيح فينا... الذين يصيرون شركاء الطبيعة الإلهيّة خلال شركة الروح القدس، يحملون ختم شبه المسيح الفائق ويشِع في نفوس القدّيسين الجمال الذي لا يُعبّر عنه

القديس كيرلس الكبير























=


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2018)

*

"احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقتكم قدّام الناس لكي ينظروكم،

فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تُصوّت قدامك بالبوق،

كما يفعل المراءون في المجامع وفي الأزقّة،

لكي يُمجّدوا من الناس.

الحق أقول لكم إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم،

وأما أنت فمتى صنعت صدقة،

فلا تُعرِّف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك.

لكي تكون صدقتك في الخفاء،

فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانيّة" [ متى 6 : 1-4].

*



يقوم التدبير الملوكي royal order على الجوانب الثلاثة التي عرفها الناموس الموسوي من 
صدقة وصلاة وصوم. 


يدخل بنا السيّد إلى أعماق النظام لنمارسه لا كفريضة خارجيّة، وإنما بالأكثر كحياة حب عميق يربطنا بالله أبينا. في كل تصرف يقول السيّد "أبوك الذي في الخفاء هو يجازيك علانيّة" [4]. وكأن غاية الحياة المسيحيّة من سلوك وعبادة ونسكيّات هو الدخول إلى حضن الآب السماوي في المسيح يسوع ربنا. لقد ركّز السيّد في حديثه هنا على "نقاوة القلب" حتى يقدر المؤمن في حياته وسلوكه وعبادته أن يلتقي بالله ويعاينه! إنه لم يقدّم للكنيسة كمًّا للعبادة، إنّما قدّم نوعيّة العبادة، فإنه يريد قلبها لا مظاهر العمل الخارجي.



"لكي ينظروكم"، كما من ممارستنا لها لأجل إشباع الذات، قائلًا: "فلا تعرف شمالك (الأنا ego) ما تفعل يمينك". فإن كان اليمين يُشير إلى نعمة الله التي تعمل فينا، فإنّنا نفسد هذا العمل إن قدّمناه ليس من أجل الله، وإنما لإشباع الأنا بإعلان العمل للشمال! حقًا إن الشمال أو "الأنا" هو أخطر عدوّ يتسلّل إلى العبادة ذاتها والسلوك الصالح، ليحطّم ما تقدّمه نعمة الله لنا خلال يميننا، وتفقده جوهره خلال الرياء الممتزج بالكبرياء.


فقدانكم للأجر السماوي لا يكون بسبب نظرة الناس إليكم، بل لسلوككم بهذا الهدف. في هذا الأصحاح لم يمنعنا الرب من صنع البرّ أمام الناس، لكنّه يحذّرنا من أن نصنعه بغرض الظهور أمامهم.

*     ماذا يعني السيّد بقوله: "أما أنت فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تعرِّف شمالك ما تفعله يمينك" سوى عدم السلوك مثل المرائين الذين يعرفون شمالهم ما تفعله يمينهم. فشمالهم هو "رغبتهم في المديح"، واليمين هو تنفيذ الوصايا، وعلى هذا فامتزاج الاثنين معًا يعني تعرُّف الشمال ما تفعله اليمين[251].

القديس أغسطينوس

*     الكل يرى اللص "الرياء" يحمل كل شيء أمام عينيّه ويبتهج بذلك! يا لها من لصوصيّة جديدة من نوعها، تجتذب الناس وتبهجهم بينما هم يُسلبون!

*     قد يوجد من يقدّم صدقته قدام الناس لكنّه يتحاشى التظاهر بها، ويوجد أيضًا من لا يقدّمها قدام الناس لكنّه يتباهى بها سرًا. فالله لا يجازي عن الصداقة بحسب صنعها إن كانت أمام الناس أم لا، بل بحسب نيّة فاعلها

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     محب الفقراء يكون كمن له شفيع في بيت الحاكم. من يفتح بابه للمعوزّين يمسك في يده مفتاح باب الله. من يقرض الذين يسألونه يكافئه سيّد الكل

القديس يوحنا التبايسي


*     لنعطِ الرب الثياب الأرضيّة حتى نلبس الحلة السماويّة! لنعطه الطعام والشراب اللذين في هذا العالم، فنبلغ إلى أحضان إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب في الموضع السماوي!

لنزرع هنا بوفرة حتى لا نحصد قليلًا.

مادام يوجد وقت فلنهتم بأمر خلاصنا الأبدي، كقول الرسول بولس: "فلا تفشل في عمل الخير لأننا سنحصد في وقته إن كنّا لا نكل. فإذًا، حسبما لنا فرصة فلنعمل الخير للجميع، ولا سيما لأهل الإيمان" (غل 6: 9-10)

القديس كبريانوس


=


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2018)

*

"ومتى صلَّيت فلا تكن كالمرائين،

فإنهم يحبّون أن يصلّوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع،

لكي يظهروا للناس.

وأما أنت فمتى صلّيت فادخل إلى مخدعك،

وأغلق بابك،

وصلِّ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء،

فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.

وحينما تصلّون لا تكرّروا الكلام باطلًا كالأمم،

فإنهم يظنّون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يُستجاب لهم.

فلا تتشبّهوا بهم.

لأن أباكم يَعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه" [    متى 6   : 5-8      ]


*





يسألنا السيّد أن نحذر الرياء في صلواتنا لئلا يتسلّل كلص يُفقدنا جوهرنا



*     الله نفسه غير منظور، لذا يودّ أن تكون صلاتك أيضًا غير منظورة

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     لا تُصلِّ في زوايا الشوارع لئلا يعوق مديح الناس طريق صلواتك. لا تعرّض أهداب ثوبك ولا تلبس أحجية من أجل المظهر، محتقرًا الضمير فتلتحف بأنانية الفرّيسي

القديس جيروم



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [حقًا يلزمنا أن نصلّي بكل الطرق، وإنما يليق بنا أن نسلك بروح كهذا. فإن الله يطلب في كل الأحوال "النيّة"، فإنك حتى إن دخلت مخدعك وأغلقت الباب صانعًا هذا من أجل المظهر، فإن الأبواب (المغلقة) لن تنفعك شيئًا



*     الله يرغب أن تُغلق أبواب الذهن أفضل من غلق الأبواب[

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


*     إننا نصلّي داخل مخدعنا لننزع من قلوبنا الداخليّة الأفكار المقلقة والاهتمامات الباطلة، وندخل في حديث سرّي مغلق بيننا وبين الرب. ونصلّي بأبواب مغلقة عندما نصلّي بشفاهٍ مغلقة في هدوء وصمت كامل، لذاك الذي يطلب القلوب لا الكلمات. ونصلّي في الخفاء عندما نكتم طلباتنا الصادرة من قلوبنا وأذهاننا المتّقدة بحيث لا نكشفها إلا لله وحده، فلا تستطيع القوّات المضادة (الشيّاطين) أن تكشفها. لذلك يجب أن نصلّي في صمت كامل، لا لنتحاشى فقط التشويش على إخوتنا المجاورين لنا، وعدم إزعاجهم بهمسنا أو كلماتنا العالية، ونتجنّب اضطراب أفكار المصلّين معنا، وإنما لكيما نخفي مغزى طلباتنا عن أعدائنا الذين يراقبوننا وبالأخص في وقت الصلاة، وبهذا تتم الوصيّة: "احفظ أبواب فمك عن المضطجعة في حضنك"

الأب إسحق

أما تأكيده على عدم تكرار الكلام باطلًا كالأمم، فلا يعني الامتناع عن التكرار نهائيًا، إنّما يُحذّرهم من التكرار الباطل. فقد اعتاد الأمم أن يكرّروا الكلام، ليس بسبب نقاوة قلبهم ولا لحبّهم في الحديث مع الله، وإنما ظنًّا منهم أن الله يُخدع بكثرة الكلام. أمّا إن نبع التكرار عن قلب ملتهب بنار الحب فلا يكون ذلك باطلًا، فقد صلى السيّد نفسه مكرّرا "الكلام عينه" (مت 26: 44)، لكن بأكثر لجاجة وبجهاد أعظم (لو 22: 44). وجاءت صلاة دانيال النبي المقبولة لدي الله تحمل تكرارًا (دا 9: 18-19)، وحوى المزمور 136 تكرارًا منسجمًا جدًا.

ويجيب القديس جيروم على التساؤل: إن كان الله يعرف ما نطلبه قبل أن نسأله فما الحاجة للحديث معه فيما يدركه؟ أي لماذا نصلّي طالبين ما هو يعلم أننا في حاجة إليه؟ [نجيب باختصار قائلين إننا موجودون هنا لا لنحكي بل لنتضرّع ونستغيث. ففي الواقع يوجد فارق بين أن نحكي أمرًا لمن يجهله وبين من يطلب شيئًا ممن يعرف كل شيء. الأول يوجه من يحدّثه أمّا الثاني فيكرمه ويحمده. الأول يعرض الأمر، أمّا الثاني فيطلب الرحمة


















=


----------



## asmicheal (12 فبراير 2018)

*الصلاة الربّانيّة*


قدّم لنا رب المجد يسوع هذه الصلاة نموذجًا حيًا نتفهّم خلاله علاقتنا بالله ودالتنا لديه. إنه نموذج من وضع السيّد نفسه قابل الصلوات، لهذه تعتزّ به الكنيسة، فتبدأ وتختم به صلواتها الليتورجيّة وعبادتها العامة والخاصة، نردّدها لنحيا بالروح الذي يريده الرب نفسه.

يقول القديس كبريانوس: [لنصل أيها الإخوة الأحياء بما علمنا إيّاه الله معلّمنا، فإنها صلاة جميلة ولطيفة، إذ نسأل الله بذات كلماته، ونرفع إلى أذنيه صلاة المسيح نفسه. ليعرف الآب كلمات ابنه عندما نرفع الصلاة، وليسكن في صوتنا ذاك الذي يسكن في صدرنا. لقد قبلناه شفيعًا لدى الآب بسبب خطايانا، لذا نتوسّل نحن الخطاة بذات كلمات الشفيع. إنه يقول: "إن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم" (يو 16: 23)، فكم بالأكثر إن سألناه باسم المسيح وبذات صلاته

*
أبانا الذي في السماوات   مت 6 :9

*
الله في حبّه للإنسان يريده ابنًا له، يحيا حاملًا صورته، وسالكًا على مثاله، منجذبًا إليه ليحيا معه في أحضانه. هذا المفهوم فقده الإنسان خلال الخطيّة، فلم يستطع - في العهد القديم - أن يرفع عينيّه ليحدّثه كابن مع أبيه، الأمر الذي يحزن قلب الله فيعاتبه قائلًا: "ربّيتُ بنين ونشّأتُهم، أمّا هم فعصوا عليّ" (إش 1: 2). "أنا قلت أنكم آلهة وبنو العليّ كلّكم" (مز 82: 6). "فإن كنت أنا أبًا فأين كرامتي؟" (مل 1: 6).


 القديس أغسطينوس: [تظهر عدم قبولهم (اليهود الجاحدين) كأبناء الله، كما أنها نبوّة لما سيكون عليه المسيحيّون الذين يتّخذون الله أبًا لهم، وذلك كقول الإنجيلي: "فأعطاهم سلطانًا أن يصيروا أولاد الله" (يو 1: 12). وقول الرسول بولس: "مادام الوارث قاصرًا لا يَفرِق شيئًا عن العبد" (غل 4: 1)، مشيرًا إلى التبنّي الذي أخذناه "والذي به نصرخ يا أبّا الآب" (رو 8: 15)




*     عندما ننطق بأفواهنا أن الله رب كل المسكونة هو أبونا، نعترف أننا قد دُعينا من العبوديّة إلى التبنّي كأبناء. وإذ نردف قائلين: "الذي في السماوات" نتحاشى بكل مخافة إطالة البقاء في هذه الحياة الحاضرة، عابرين هذه الأرض كمن هم في رحلة، فنسرع مشتاقين إلى المدينة التي نعترف بأن أبانا يقطنها، ولا نسمح لأي شيء أن يفقدنا الاستحقاق لهذه المهنة ولشرف التبنّي، ناظرين إليه كعار يحرمنا من ميراث أبينا وبه يحلّ بنا غضب عدله وصرامته

الأب إسحق

*     تذكّروا أن لكم أبًا في السماوات، تذكّروا أنكم وُلدتم من أبيكم آدم للموت، وأنكم تولدون مرّة أخرى من الله الآب للحياة، فما تصلّون به قولوه بقلوبكم

القديس أغسطينوس

*     كل من يقول "أبانا الذي في السماوات" ينبغي ألا يكون له روح العبوديّة للخوف، بل روح التبنّي للأبناء (رو 8: 15)، فمن يردّدها وليس له روح التبنّي يكذب

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     إن كان يريدنا أن ندعو أباه أبًا لنا، فيليق بنا على هذا الأساس ألا نقيس أنفسنا بالابن حسب الطبيعة، فإنه بسبب الابن ندعو الآب هكذا. إذ حمل الكلمة جسدنا، وصار فينا، لذلك يُدعى الله أبانا بسبب الكلمة الذي فينا، فإن روح الكلمة الذي فينا يدعو أباه خلالنا كأب لنا، الأمر الذي عناه الرسول بقوله: "أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخًا: يا أبّا الآب" (غل 4: 6)

القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي

*     يليق بنا أيها الإخوة الأعزّاء أن ندرك أنّنا لا ندعو الذي في السماوات "الآب" فحسب بل "أبانا"... أي أب للذين يؤمنون، الذين يتقدّسون بواسطته ويتجدّدون بميلاد النعمة الروحيّة فبدءوا يصيرون أبناء لله.

*     يا لعظم لطف الرب! يا لعظم تنازله وكرم صلاحه نحونا، إذ يريدنا أن نصلّي بطريقة ندعو بها الله أبًا، ونُحسب نحن أبناء الله، كما أن المسيح نفسه هو ابن الله. لقب ما كان أحد يجسر أن ينطق به في الصلاة لو لم يسمح لنا بنفسه أن ننطق به . لهذا يليق بنا أيها الإخوة الأحبّاء أن نتذكّر هذا وندرك أننا إذ ندعو الله أبًا فلنعمل بما يليق كأبناء لله. وكما تجدون لذّة في دعوة الله أبًا، فهو أيضًا يجد لذّة فينا!

القديس كبريانوس

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن هذه الصلاة في الحقيقة إنّما تقدّم باسم الجماعة كلها، حتى إن قدّمها الإنسان في مخدعه. إنه يصلّي باسم الكنيسة كلها بكونه عضوًا فيها. إنه يقول: [يعلّمنا تقديم صلواتنا بصفة عامة لحساب إخوتنا أيضًا، فلا يقل: "أبي الذي في السماوات"، بل "أبانا"، مقدّمًا الطلبة لحساب الجسد في عموميّته، طالب في أي موضع لا ما هو لنفسه بل ما هو لصالح إخوته[269].] ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: [لقد بدأتم تُنسبون إلى عائلة عظيمة (أي عند نوالكم المعموديّة)، ففي هذا النسب يجتمع السيّد والعبد، القائد والجندي، الغني والفقير إلخ. يصير الكل إخوة، جميعهم يدعون لهم أبًا واحدًا في السماوات... جميعهم يقولون: "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، فهل فهموا أنهم إخوة، ناظرين أن لهم أبًا واحدًا، فلا يستنكف السيّد من أن يعتبر عبده أخاه، ناظرًا أن الرب يسوع قد وهبه أن يكون أخًا له[270].] بذات الفكر يقول القديس كبريانوس في شرحه للصلاة الربّانيّة: [قبل كل شيء، معلّم السلام وسيّد الوحدة لا يريد الصلاة منفردة، فيصلّي الإنسان عن نفسه وحده، إذ لا يقول "أبي الذي في السماوات"، ولا "خبزي اليومي أعطني اليوم"، ولا يطلب أحد من أجل ما عليه وحده ليُغفر له، ولا يسأل عن نفسه وحده ألا يدخل في تجربة وأن يخلّص من الشرّير. صلاتنا كلها جماعيّة ومشتركة، عندما نصلّي لا يطلب الإنسان عن نفسه بل من أجل الشعب كله، لأننا جميعًا واحد. إله السلام ومعلّم الاتّفاق الذي يعلّمنا الوحدة أرادنا أن نصلّي عن الكل كما يحملنا هو واحدًا فيه. وقد راعي الثلاثة فتية قانون الصلاة هذا عندما أُلقوا في أتون النار، إذ نطقوا معًا بقلب واحد في اتّفاق الروح، وتكلّموا كما بفم واحد، مع أن المسيح لم يكن قد علّمهم كيف يصلّون... هكذا نجد الرسل أيضًا مع التلاميذ صلّوا بعد صعود الرب، وكما يقول الكتاب المقدّس: "كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة مع النساء ومريم أم يسوع ومع إخوته" (أع 1: 14).]

ويرى القديس أغسطينوس أننا إذ نقول "الذي في السماوات" لا نرفع قلوبنا نحو جلد السماء بل إلى أعماق قلوبنا بكونها "السماء" التي يقطنها أبونا السماوي. إنه يقول: [ليت المسيحيّين الذين دُعوا إلى الميراث الأبدي يفهمون تلك الكلمات: "الذي في السماوات"، على أنها "الذي في القدّيسين والأبرار"، لأن الله لا يحدّه مكان معيّن. فالسماوات هي الجزء المرتفع على الأجسام الماديّة في العالم ومع ذلك فهي ماديّة، لذلك فهي محدودة بحيّز إلى حد ما. فإن اعتقدنا أن الله كائن بالجزء العلوي من العالم، فستكون الطيور أفضل منّا لأنها تحيا بالقرب من الله، غير أن الله لم يُكتب عنه "قريب هو الرب من طوال القامة أو سكان الجبال". بل" قريب هو الرب من منكسري القلوب" (مز 34: 8)، إشارة إلي التواضع. فإن كان الأشرار قد دُعوا "أرضًا" هكذا يُدعى الأبرار "سماء"، وقد قيل عنهم: "لأن هيكل الله مقدّس الذي أنتم هو" (1 كو 3: 17). فإن كان الله يسكن في هيكلة وقد دعا القدّيسين هيكلًا له، لذلك فإن القول: "الذي في السماوات" يعني "الذي في القدّيسين"، إذ تليق المناظرة بين الأبرار والأشرار روحيًا بالسماء والأرض ماديًا

*   إن تأمّلنا معنى الكلمات: "متى صلّيتم فقولوا: أبانا" كما جاء في (لو 11: 2)، فإنّنا نتردّد في النطق بها إن كنّا لسنا بالحقيقة أبناء لمن نوجّه إليه هذا اللقب، لئلا نضيف إلى خطايانا ما يستوجب إدانتنا.

*   إن كنّا نفهم ما سبق أن قلناه عن الصلاة بلا انقطاع، أن حياتنا كلها هي صلاة بلا انقطاع تردّد القول "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، فإن مواطنتنا لا تعود بعد على الأرض، إنّما في السماء (في 3: 20) التي هي عرش الله، فإن ملكوت السماوات يترّبع في الذين يحملون صورة السماوي (1 كو 15: 49) وبذلك يكونون هم أنفسهم سمائيّين

العلامة أوريجينوس








=


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2018)

*
ليتقدّس اسمك*
إنها ليست طلبة تخص اسم الله إنّما تخصّنا نحن في علاقتنا بهذا الاسم القدّوس. فإن كنّا نحن أبناءه فإن اسمه يتقدّس فينا بتقديسنا بروحه القدّوس.

*     يليق بمن يدعو الله أباه ألا يطلب شيئًا ما قبل أن يطلب مجد أبيه، حاسبًا كل شيء ثانويًا بجانب عمل مدحه، لأن كلمة "ليتقدّس" إنّما تعني "ليتمجّد"

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     حينما نقول "ليتقدّس اسمك" يليق بنا جدًا أن نفهمه بهذا المعنى: "تقديس الله هو كمالنا"؛ أيضًا اجعلنا أيها الآب قادرين أن نفهم. نسلك بما فيه تقديس اسمك، أو على أي الأحوال يراك الآخرون قدوسًا بتغيّرنا الروحي، "إذ يرى الناس أعمالنا ويمجّدون أبانا الذي في السماوات" (مت 5: 16) 

الأب إسحق

*     لماذا تسألون من أجل تقديس اسم الله؟ إنه قدوس، فلماذا تسألون من أجل من هو قدّوس أصلًا! إنكم إذ تسألونه أن يتقدّس اسمه فهل تطلبون من أجله هو أم من أجلكم...؟ اِفهموا جيدًا أنكم إنّما تسألون هذا من أجل نفوسكم. إنكم تسألون من هو قدّوس بذاته على الدوام أن يكون مقدّسًا فيكم

*     إن كان اسم الله يجدّف عليه من الأمم بسبب الأشرار، فعلى العكس يقدّس ويكرّم بسبب الأمناء، أي المؤمنين

القديس أغسطينوس

*     لسنا نرغب أن يتقدّس الله بصلواتنا وإنما نسأله أن يتقدّس اسمه فينا...

إننا نحن الذين تقدّسنا في المعموديّة نسأله ونتوسل إليه أن نستمر فيما بدأنا فيه. هذا ما نصلّي لأجله كل يوم، إذ نحن في حاجة إلى تقديس يومي، إذ نسقط كل يوم ونحتاج إلى غسل من خطايانا بالتقديس المستمر... يقول الرسول إننا نتقدس باسم ربّنا يسوع المسيح وبروح إلهنا. ونحن نصلّي لكي يتم هذا التقديس فينا؛ فقد حذّر ربّنا ودَيّاننا ذاك الذي طلب من الذي شفاه ألا يخطئ مرّة أخرى، لئلا يصير إلى حال أشرّ, وها نحن نقدّم هذه الطلبة في صلواتنا باستمرار، سائلين إيّاه ليلًا ونهارًا أن يحفظ بحمايته التقديس الذي نلناه من نعمته

القديس كبريانوس












=


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2018)

*
 ليأت ملكوتك     مت 6 :10                    *


ملكوت الله هو غاية إيماننا



*     يملك السيّد المسيح يومًا فيومًا في القدّيسين، ويتحقق ذلك بطرد سلطان الشيطان من قلوبنا وإبادة وسخ الخطيّة، ويبدأ يملك الله علينا خلال حلاوة عبيق الفضائل، فينهزم الزنا وتملك الطهارة على قلوبنا، ويملك الهدوء بتقهقر الغضب، والتواضع بسحق الكبرياء تحت الأقدام

الأب إسحق

*     إنها لغة الابن ذي الذهن البار غير المنجذب نحو المنظورات ولا يحسب الأمور الحاضرة كأشياء عظيمة، إنّما يسرع نحو أبينا مشتهيًا الأمور العتيدة (الملكوت الأبدي). هذا يصدر عن ضمير صالح ونفس متبرّرة من الأرضيّات. هذا ما يتوق إليه بولس - كمثال - كل يوم، إذ يقول: "بل نحن الذين لنا باكورة الروح نئن في أنفسنا متوقّعين التبنّي فداء أجسادنا" (رو 8: 23). فمن كان له هذا الشوق لا يمكن أن ينتفخ بالخيرات الحاضرة، ولا يرتبك بأحزان هذه الحياة، إنّما يتبرّر من كل الشوائب كمن هو في السماوات.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     لا نقول: "ليأتِ ملكوتك" كما لو كنّا نسأل أن يملك الله، إنّما لكي نصير نحن ملكوته، ذلك بإيماننا به وتقدّمنا في الإيمان به

القديس أغسطينوس

*     إن كان ملكوت الله كقول ربّنا ومخلّصنا لا يأتي بمراقبة، ولا يقولون هوذا ههنا أو هوذا هناك، إنّما ملكوت الله داخلكم (لو 17: 20-21)، لأن الكلمة قريبة جدًا في فمنا وفي قلبنا (تث30 : 14؛ رو 10: 8)، فمن الواضح أن من يصلّي لكي يأتي ملكوت الله، إنّما يصلّي بحق لكي يظهر فيه ملكوت الله، ويأتي بثمر ويكمل. كل قدّيس يأخذ الله كملكٍ له ويطيع شرائع الله الروحيّة إنّما يسكن الله فيه كمدينة منظمة جدًا...

*     الآن أيضًا ليت فسادنا يلبس التقديس في القداسة وكل طهارة وعدم الفساد (1 كو 15: 53)، ويلتحف المائت بعدم موت الآب عندما يبطل الموت (1كو15: 26)، عندئذ يملك الله علينا ويمكننا أن ننعم بشركة الخيرات الخاصة بالتجديد والقيامة

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     يُقصد بالصلاة "ليأتِ ملكوتك" أن الله يملك على العالم كلّه حين يتوقّف الشيطان عن ملكه، أو أن الله يملك على كل واحدٍ فينا، ولا تملك الخطيّة بعد في جسد الإنسان المائت

القديس جيروم

*     لا يليق بنا ونحن نطلب ملكوت الله أن يأتي سريعًا، إننا أنفسنا نهتم أن يطول بقاؤنا في هذا العالم

القديس كبريانوس

*     نسأله أن يُقام ملكوت الله بالنسبة لنا وذلك كما نسأله أن يتقدّس اسمه فينا... فنحن نصلّي لكي يأتي ملكوتنا الذي وعدنا الله به، والذي تحقّق خلال دم المسيح وآلامه، حتى أننا نحن الذين صرنا خاضعين له في العالم نملك مع المسيح، إذ وعد قائلًا: "تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم" (مت 25: 34).

على أي الأحوال، المسيح نفسه أيها الإخوة الأعزّاء، هو ملكوت الله الذي نرغب في مجيئه من يوم إلى يوم، فنطلب سرعة مجيئه. مادام المسيح هو القيامة، ففيه نقوم، هكذا هو ملكوت الله وفيه نملك...

إننا نصنع حسنًا إذ نطلب ملكوت الله، أي الملكوت السماوي، حيث يوجد ملكوت أرضي. فمن يزهد العالم تكون كرامته وملكوته أعظم. من يكرّس نفسه لله والمسيح لا يطلب الملكوت الأرضي بل السماوي.

توجد حاجة للصلاة الدائمة والطلبة كي لا نسقط عن الملكوت كقول الرب: "إن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتّكئون مع إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السماوات، وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجيّة، هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان" (مت 8: 11-12). كان اليهود أبناء الملكوت إذ كانوا أبناء لله، ولكن إذ توقّفت معرفتهم لاسم الآب توقف عنهم الملكوت، وهكذا نحن المسيحيّون إذ نبدأ صلواتنا بدعوة الله أبانا نصلّي أيضًا أن يأتي ملكوته بالنسبة لنا

القديس كبريانوس








=


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2018)

*

 لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض

*


 القديس كبريانوس: [إذ يعوقنا (العدو) عن طاعة مشيئة الله بأفكارنا وأعمالنا في كل شيء، لهذا نصلّي ونطلب أن تتم مشيئة الله فينا، ولكي يتحقّق ذلك نحن في حاجة إلى إرادته الصالحة أي معونته وحمايته، إذ ليس لأحد القدرة من ذاته على ذلك




*     لا يمكن أن توجد صلاة أعظم من الاشتياق أن تكون الأمور الأرضيّة سماويّة، لأنه ماذا يعني القول "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض" سوى السؤال من أجل البشر ليكونوا مثل الملائكة؟ فكما تتم مشيئة الله بواسطتهم في السماء هكذا ليت الذين على الأرض لا يفعلون مشيئتهم الذاتيّة بل مشيئة الله[287].

الأب إسحق

*     تتمّم الملائكة مشيئة الله، فهل نتمّمها نحن...؟

كما أن ملائكتك لا يعارضونك، ليتنا نحن أيضًا لا نعارضك...

كما تخدمك الملائكة في السماء، فلنخدمك نحن أيضًا على الأرض، فإن ملائكته القدّيسين يطيعونه. إنهم لا يخطئون إليه، بل ينفّذون وصاياه لحبّهم فيه. لنُصلّ لكي ننفِّذ نحن أيضًا وصايا الله في حب!

القديس أغسطينوس

*     كما تطيعك الملائكة في السماء وتخدمك الخليقة السماويّة، هكذا ليخدمك البشر أيضًا

القديس جيروم

*     ليتنا نحن الذين لا نزال على الأرض ونُدرك أن إرادة الله تتم في السماء بواسطة سكان السماء، نصلّي كي تتم إرادته بواسطتنا نحن أيضًا على الأرض في كل الأشياء...

*     عندما تتحقّق إرادة الله بواسطتنا نحن الذين على الأرض كما تتحقّق في الذين في السماء نتشبّه بالسمائيّين إذ نحمل مثلهم صورة السماوي (1 كو 15: 49) ونرث ملكوت السماوات (مت 25: 34). ويأتي الذين بعدنا وهم على الأرض يصلّون لكي يتشبّهوا بنا، إذ نكون نحن في السماء (الفردوس)

العلامة أوريجينوس






*     حين يتّفق الجسد مع العقل، ويُبتلع الموت إلى غلبة (1 كو 15: 54) حتى لا تبقى بعد شهوات جسديّة يصارع معها العقل، ينتهي الصراع الأرضي وتعبر الحرب القلبيّة المكتوب عنها: "لأن الجسد يشتهي ضدّ الروح، والروح ضدّ الجسد. وهذان يقاوم أحدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون" (غل 5: 17). أقول، عندما ينتهي هذا الصراع وتتحوّل كل الشهوات إلى محبّة، ولا يبقى في الجسد ما يضاد الروح، ولا يبقى فيه شيئًا ليُقمع أو يُلجم أو يُطأ تحت الأقدام، بل يصير الكل في وفاق متّجهًا نحو البرّ... حينئذ تكون مشيئة الله في السماء كذلك على الأرض... إننا إذ نصلّي بهذه الطلبة إنّما نشتهي الكمال... كما تبتهج عقولنا بوصاياك ليت أجسادنا أيضًا ترضى بها، وبهذا ينتهي الصراع الذي وصفه الرسول... ويتحوّل الصراع إلى نصرة مستقبلة!

القديس أغسطينوس

*     إذ لنا الجسد من الأرض والروح من السماء، فنحن أنفسنا أرض وسماء، وفي كليهما - أي في الجسد والروح - نصلّي لكي تتم مشيئة الله. يوجد صراع بين الجسد والروح، نزاع يومي، كما لو كان الواحد لا يتّفق مع الآخر، حتى أننا لا نقدر أن نفعل ما نريده (غل 5: 17-22). تطلب الروح الأمور السماويّة الإلهيّة بينما يشتهي الجسد الأمور الأرضيّة الزمنيّة، لذا نطلب معونة الله ومساعدته حتى يتم التوافق بين الطبيعتين، فتتم مشيئة الله في الروح وفي الجسد، وتحفظ النفس المولودة ثانية بواسطته

القديس كبريانوس









*     الإنسان الروحاني في الكنيسة هو السماء، أمّا الجسداني فهو الأرض. هكذا لتكن مشيئة الله كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض، وكأنه كما يخدمك الروحاني فليخدمك الجسداني بإصلاحه... كل الآباء القدّيسين والأنبياء والرسل والروحانيّين إنّما هم كالسماء... ونحن بالنسبة لهم الأرض، هكذا لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض

القديس أغسطينوس

*     إذا ما صارت إرادة الله على الأرض كما في السماء، فسنصير نحن سماءً، لأن الجسد الذي لا ينفع (يو 6: 63) والدم المرتبط به، لا يقدران أن يرثا ملكوت الله (1 كو 15: 50) إنّما يقال أنهما يرثانه عندما يتحوّلان من جسد وأرض وتراب ودم إلى أمور سماويّة

العلامة أوريجينوس







*     الكنيسة هي السماء وأعداؤها هم الأرض. ماذا تعني: "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض"؟ أن يؤمن بك الأعداء كما نحن. إنهم الأرض لهذا هم ضدّنا، فإن صاروا سماءً يصيرون معنا!

القديس أغسطينوس

*     يلزمنا أن نسأل من أجل الذين لا يزالون أرضًا ولم يبدأوا بعد ليكونوا سماءً لكي تتم مشيئة الله حتى في هؤلاء... كما تتم مشيئة الله في السماء -أي فينا نحن إذ صرنا سماءً بإيماننا- هل تتم على الأرض، أي في الذين لم يؤمنوا بعد، هؤلاء الذين لا يزالوا أرضًا بسبب ميلادهم الأول منها، فيولدون من الماء والروح ويبدأون أن يكونوا سماءً

القديس كبريانوس







=


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2018)

* خبزنا اليومي          مت 6 :11         *


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أنه بعد الصلاة من أجل الأمور السماويّة في الطلبات السابقة يطالبنا أن نسأله حتى عن احتياجاتنا الجسديّة وضروريات الحياة بسبب ضعف طبيعتنا، فنطلب من أجل خبزنا اليومي، أي خبز يوم واحد فقط ولا نطلب من أجل الغد.

قبل القديس أغسطينوس هذا التفسير مضيفًا إليه تفسير الخبز اليومي بالتناول من الأسرار المقدّسة: جسد الرب ودمه الذي في أيّامه كان يقدّم يوميًا

 وإن كان البعض يعترض على ذلك، لأنهم لا يشتركون فيه كل يوم، أو حتى الذين يشتركون فيه يوميًا فإنهم يصلّون بهذه الصلاة حتى بعد التناول، فكيف يطلبون منه ما قد نالوه؟ 

كما يفهمه القدّيس بكونه الغذاء الروحي خلال تنفيذ الوصيّة الإلهيّة، لكي تشبع النفس وتتغذى لمواجهة الشهوات الزمنيّة. إننا نطلب هذا الغذاء مادام الوقت يُدعى "اليوم"، أي مادمنا في الحياة الحاضرة، لأننا في الحياة الأخرى لا نحتاج أن نطلب طعامًا بل نلتقي بالسيّد المسيح طعامنا الذي ننتعش به



*     هب لنا الأمور الأبديّة (الطلبات السابقة)، أعطنا الأمور الزمنيّة. لقد وعدت بالملكوت فلا تحجم عنّا وسيلة الحياة. ستعطنا مجدًا أبديًا إذ تهبنا ذاتك فيما بعد، أعطنا على الأرض المئونة الزمنيّة... بلا شك هذه الطلبة تُفهم عن الخبز اليومي من ناحيتين: القوت الضروري للجسد والمئونة الروحيّة الضروريّة. توجد مئونة لازمة للجسد لحفظ حياتنا اليوميّة، بدونها لا نقدر أن نعيش وهي الطعام والملبس، لكن بذكر الجزء (الخبز) نقصد الكل

القديس أغسطينوس





  (في حديثه مع طالبي العماد)

إن كنتم تفهمون هذا الخبز أنه ما يناله المؤمنون، وما تنالونه أنتم بعد العماد، فإنه من المهم أن نسأل ونطلب "خبزنا اليومي أعطنا اليوم" لكي نسلك بحياة معيّنة فلا نُحرم من الهيكل المقدّس... أعطنا جسدك، طعامنا اليومي... دعنا نعيش صالحين حتى لا نُحرم من مذبحك

القديس أغسطينوس

*     المسيح هو خبز الحياة بالنسبة لنا ولا يخصّ كل البشر. وكما نقول "أبانا" إذ هو أب لكل من يفهم ويؤمن، هكذا ندعو المسيح خبزنا، لأنه خبز لكل الذين يتّحدون بجسده. ونحن نطلب أن يعطينا هذا الخبز كل يوم، فنحن الذين في المسيح ونتناول يوميًا الإفخارستيا كطعام خلاصنا، لا نودّ أبدًا أن نُمنع من الشركة بسبب قهر زلّة عرضيّة تحرمنا من خبز السماء، وتفصلنا عن جسد المسيح، لقد سبق فنادى وحذّر: "أنا هو الخبز الحيّ الذي نزل من السماء، إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد، والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم" (يو 6: 51)... لذلك نطلب أن خبزنا - أي المسيح - يعطي لنا كل يوم، حتى أننا نحن الذين نسكن في المسيح ونحيا فيه لا نُحرم منه

القديس كبريانوس




*     هل لأن الأبرار والأشرار يأخذون خبزًا من الله تفتكرون أنه لا يوجد خبز آخر يطلبه البنون، هذا الذي يقول عنه الرب في الإنجيل: "ليس حسنًا أن يُؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب" (مت 15: 26)؟ بالتأكيد يوجد خبز آخر، فما هو هذا الخبز؟ ولماذا دُعي بالخبز اليومي؟ لأنه ضروري كالخبز الآخر، بدونه لا نستطيع أن نحيا... ذلك هو كلمة الله التي توزّع يوميًا.

خبزنا يومي، تحيا به أرواحنا لا أجسادنا، إنه لازم لنا نحن الذين لا نزال نعمل في الكرم. إنه الغذاء وليس الأجرة. فمن يستأجر عاملًا يلتزم بتقديم الغذاء له حتى لا يخور، أمّا الأجرة فتُقدّم له ليُسرّْ بها. غذاؤنا اليومي في هذه الحياة هو كلمة الله، التي توزّع على الدوام في الكنائس، أمّا أجرتنا التي نأخذها بعد العمل فهي التي تدعى بالحياة الأبديّة...

ما عالجته أمامكم الآن هو خبز يومي، كذلك فصول الكتاب المقدّس التي تسمعونها يوميًا في الكنيسة هي خبز يومي. التسابيح التي تترنمون بها هي أيضًا خبز يومي. لأن هذه جميعها ضروريّة لنا أثناء رحلتنا

القديس أغسطينوس

*     الخبز الحقيقي هو الذي يقوت الإنسان الحقيقي الذي خُلق على صورة الله (تك 1: 26-27)، ومن يقتات به يصير أيضًا على مثال الخالق. ولكن أي شيء يُنعش النفس إلا "الكلمة"، وأي شيء أثمن لذهنه من حكمة الله...؟ وأي شيء يخص النفس العاقلة أكثر من "الحق"؟

*     لكي لا تمرض نفوسنا بسبب عدم وجود قوت لها، ولكي لا تموت بسبب وجود مجاعة في كلمة الرب فلنسأل الآب الخبز الحيّ كخبز يومي، مطيعين مخلّصنا كمعلّم، وواضعين إيماننا فيه، سالكين بأكثر حكمة.

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     عندما تنتهي هذه الحياة لا نطلب الخبز الذي نجوع إليه، ولا نأخذ من الأسرار المقدّسة من على المذبح، إذ نكون هناك مع المسيح الذي نأخذ جسده هنا، ولا تحتاجون إلى من يحدّثكم عما أنطق به معكم الآن، ولا نقرأ الكتاب المقدّس إذ نُعاين كلمة الله نفسه، الذي به كان كل شيء وبه يتغذّى الملائكة ويستنيرون ويصيرون حكماء، دون حاجة إلى المناقشات المستمرّة... إنهم يشربون من الكلمة الوحيد، مملوئين من ذلك الذي به ينفجرون في التسبيح بلا انقطاع، إذ يقول المزمور: "طوبى للساكنين في بيتك أبدًا يسبّحونك" (مز 84: 4)

القديس أغسطينوس

هذا ويقول القديس جيروم: إن [الإنجيل العبري حسب متّى يُقرأ هكذا: "خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم" بمعنى آخر، أن الخبز الذي ستهبه لنا في ملكوتك اِمنحه إيّانا اليوم[306].] ويذكر العلامة أوريجينوس في شرحه الصلاة الربّانيّة أن كلمة (epiouios) مأخوذة عن "ousia" أي "جوهر

 بينما يرى البعض أنها مشتقّة عن  "epienai"     والتي تعني "الغد". وبنفس الفكر يذكر جيمس سترونج في كتابه: "القاموس اليوناني للعهد الجديد" بأن الكلمة مشتقّة إمّا عن "epiousa" أو "epi" أو "eimi"، وأنها معناها: أساسي، جوهري، ضروري، يومي، الغد






=


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2018)

*واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضًا للمذنبين إلينا      مت 6 :12          *




إنها طلبة يوميّة، بل يقدّمها المؤمن في صلاة السواعي أي في كل ساعة، وكأنه يدرك أنه محتاج إلى مغفرة مستمرّة. لذلك استخدم القديس جيروم  هذه العبارة للرد على أتباع جوفنيان Jovinianus القائلين بأن الإنسان لا يخطئ بعد المعموديّة. يقول القدّيس: [بأن هذه الصلاة يمارسها المؤمنون لا الموعوظون، هؤلاء الذين يطلبون المغفرة كل يوم.]

إذ فتح لنا السيّد باب المغفرة خلال دمه المقدّس، فإن هذه العطيّة المجّانيّة لا تقدّم لقلبٍ مُصرٍ على القسوة ضدّ أخيه.

*     من لا يغفر من قلبه لأخيه الذي أساء إليه لا يجلب لنفسه بهذه الصلاة غفرانًا بل دينونة

الأب اسحق

*     "واغفر لنا ما عليناour debts "... إننا مدينون بالخطايا لا بالمال. لكن ربّما تقولون: وهل أنتم أيضًا مدينون بالخطايا؟ أجيب بالإيجاب. هل أنتم أيها الأساقفة مدينون؟ نعم نحن أيضًا مدينون! ما هذا يا ربي؟! أبعدوا هذا عنكم (أي إدانة الأساقفة) ولا تخطئوا فإنّني لا أصنع خطأ، ومع ذلك فإنّني أقول الحق أني مدين. "إن قلنا أنه ليس لنا خطيّة نُضلّ أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا" (1 يو 1: 8).

إننا نلنا سرّ المعموديّة، ومع ذلك فنحن مدينون، ليس لأن المعموديّة لم تغفر خطيّة معيّنة بل لأننا نفعل في حياتنا ما نحتاج إلى مغفرته كل يوم...

أي إنسان يعيش هنا ولا يحتاج إلى هذه الصلاة؟! إنه متكبّر لا يستطيع أن يتبرّر. خير له أن يتمثل بالعشّار ولا يتكبّر كالفرّيسي الذي صعد إلى الهيكل متباهيًا باستحقاقه، خافيًا جراحاته، أمّا الذي قال: "اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطي" (لو 18: 13) فقد عرف أين يصعد.

انظروا أيها الإخوة... فقد علّم الرب يسوع تلاميذه الذين هم رسله الأوّلين العظماء، قادة قطيعنا، أن يصلّوا بهذه الطلبة. فإن كان القادة يصلّون من أجل غفران خطاياهم، كم بالأكثر ينبغي علينا نحن الحملان...!

الصلاة مع الإحسان يرفعان الخطايا، بشرط ألا نرتكب تلك الخطايا التي بسببها نُحرم من الخبز اليومي (سّر الإفخارستيا). لنتجنّب كل الآثام التي تستحق تأديبات قاسية... ‍

*     إنه عهد وميثاق بيننا وبين الله! الرب إلهنا يقول: اغفروا يغفر لكم، فإن لم نغفر نبقى في خطايانا ضدّ أنفسنا وليس ضدّه... اغفروا من قلوبكم التي يراها الله، إذ أحيانًا يغفر الإنسان بفمه لكنّه يحتفظ بها في قلبه. يغفرها بفمه من أجل البشر، ويحتفظ بها في قلبه إذ لا يخاف من عينيّ الله

القديس أغسطينوس

*     بعد طلب الطعام نسأل الصفح عن الخطيّة، لأن من يقوته الله يلزم أن يحيا في الله، فلا يكون رجاؤه بالحياة الحاضرة الزمنيّة فحسب وإنما بالأبديّة أيضًا، التي نأتي إليها متى غُفرت الخطيّة، هذه التي دعاها السيّد "ديونًا"، حسب قوله في إنجيله: "كل ذلك الدين تركته لك لأنك طلبت إليّ" (مت 18: 32).

إنه من الضروري واللائق والنافع لنا أن يذكرنا الرب بأنّنا خطاة، إذ يلزمنا سؤال الصفح عن خطايانا، فبالتماسنا الصفح عنها من الله نتذكّر حالة الخطيّة التي عليها ضمائرنا، ولئلا يتعجرف أحد ويظن في نفسه أنه بار فيهلك بكبريائه إلى النهاية، لذلك نتعلّم من هذه الطلبة أننا نخطئ كل يوم. هكذا يحذّرنا الرسول يوحنا في رسالته: "إن قلنا أنه ليس لنا خطيّة نُضلّ أنفسنا، وليس الحق فينا، إن اعترفنا بخطايانا (فالرب) أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا" (1 يو 1: 8-9)

القديس كبريانوس













=


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2018)

*لا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجّنا من الشرّير    مت 6 :13      *


هنا يطلب المؤمن من السيّد ألا يدخل تحت ثقل التجربة خلال ضعفه البشري، ومن ناحية أخرى يسأله أن ينجّيه من العدوّ الشرّير، أي الشيطان. حقًا إن المؤمن يدرك إمكانيّات الله أبيه العاملة فيه للغلبة والنصرة بالمسيح يسوع ضدّ الخطيّة والشيطان، لكنّه لا يندفع نحو التجربة، ولا يشتهيها، بل في تواضع يطلب أن يسنده داخليًا حتى لا ينهار ويسنده من الخارج فينقذه من الشيطان الشرّير.

الله لا يريد النفس المتشامخة التي في تهوّر لا تحتاط من التجربة، إنّما يريد النفس المتواضعة، فيكون نصرتها بالله أكثر مجدًا، وهزيمة الشيطان أكثر تأكيدًا.

*     أيوب جُرِّب، لكنّه لم يدخل في تجربة، إذ لم ينطق ضدّ الله بأي تجديف، ولا استسلم لفمٍ شريرٍ كرغبة الشرّير نفسه. إبراهيم جُرِّب، ويوسف جُرِّب، لكن لم يدخل أحدهما في تجربة، لأنهما لم يستسلما ليُرضيا المجرِّب

الأب إسحق

*     من يُغلب من التجربة يرتكب الخطيّة، لهذا يقول يعقوب الرسول: "لا يقل أحد إذا جُرِّب إني أجرَّب من قبل الله، لأن الله غير مُجرِّب بالشرور وهو لا يجرِّب أحدًا. ولكن كل واحد يجرَّب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته. ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطيّة، والخطيّة إذا كملت تنتج موتًا" (يع 1: 13-15). فإذ لا تنجذبون إلى شهوتكم لا تقبلونها...

الله لا يجرِّب أحدًا بالتجارب التي تخدعنا وتضلّنا، ولكن بدون شك في أعماق عدله يتخلّى عن البعض، فيجد المجرِّب فرصته، لأنه لا يجد فيها مقاومة. وإذ يتخلّى الله عنهم يتقدّم المجرِّب نفسه كمالك لهم. لهذا نقول "لا تدخلنا في تجربة" لكي لا يتخلّى الله عنّا... ماذا يعلّمنا الرسول يعقوب! إنه يعلّمنا أن نحارب شهواتنا...

لا يخيفكم أي عدوّ خارجي! انتصروا على أنفسكم، فتغلبوا العالم كله! لأنه ما هو سلطان المجرِّب الخارجي عليكم، سواء أكان الشيطان أم خادمه؟ إن وُضع أمامكم الأمل بالربح بقصد إغرائكم للخطيّة لا يجد فيكم الطمع، فلا يقدر أن يفعل بكم شيئًا... أمّا إن وُجد فيكم الطمع، فإنكم تحترقون عند إغرائكم بالمكسب وتُصطادون بطعم فاسد... وإن وضع أمامكم نساء فائقات الجمال، فإن وُجد فيكم العفّة داخلكم تَغلبون الظلمة الخارجية. حاربوا شهواتكم الداخليّة فلا يقتنصكم بطُعم امرأة غريبة.

إنكم لا تدركون عدوّكم، لكنكم تُدركون شهواتكم... فلتسيطروا على ما تلمسونه داخلكم

القديس أغسطينوس

*     في هذه الكلمات يظهر عجز الخصم عن فعل أي شيء ضدّنا ما لم يسمح له الله بذلك، لهذا يتحوّل خوفنا وتقوانا وطاعتنا إلى الله، إذ في تجاربنا لا يصيبنا شيء لو لم يُعطَ سلطانًا من الله. هذا ما يؤكّده الكتاب الإلهي إذ يقول: "جاء نبوخذنصر ملك بابل على أورشليم وسباها والرب سلّمها ليده" (راجع 2 مل 24: 11).

يعطي السلطان للشرّير بسبب خطايانا، كما قيل: "من دفع يعقوب إلى السلب وإسرائيل إلى الناهبين؟! أليس الرب الذي أخطأنا إليه، ولم يشاءوا أن يسلكوا في طرقه، ولم يسمعوا لشريعته، فسكب عليه حموّ غضبه؟!" (إش 42: 24). وعندما أخطأ سليمان وترك وصايا الرب وطريقه قيل: "وأقام الرب خصمًا لسليمان" (1 مل 11: 14).

يعطي السلطان ضدّنا بأسلوبين: إمّا للعقوبة عندما نخطئ، أو للمجد عندما نتزكّى، كما نرى ذلك في أمر أيوب إذ يقول الرب: "هوذا كل ما له في يديك، وإنما إليه لا تمد يدك" (أي 1: 12). ويقول الرب في إنجيله أثناء آلامه: "لم يكن لك عليّ سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أُعطيت من فوق" (يو 19: 11).

ونحن إذ نسأل ألا ندخل في تجربة إنّما نتذكّر ضعفنا، الذي لأجله نسأل لئلا يتّصف أحد بمهانة وفي كبرياء وعجرفة يظن في نفسه أنه شيء، ناسبًا لنفسه مجد الاعتراف (وسط الضيقة) والقدرة على الاحتمال، مع أن الرب يعلّمنا التواضع، قائلًا: "اسهروا وصلّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة، أمّا الروح فنشيط، وأما الجسد فضعيف" (مر 14: 38)

*     عندما نقول: "نجّنا من الشرّير" لا يبقى بعد شيء نطلبه. إذ نطلب من الله حمايتنا من الشرّير فيعطينا، فنقف في أمان وسلام ضدّ كل ما يصنعه الشيطان أو العالم ضدّنا. فإنه أي شيء يُرهب - في هذه الحياة - من كان الله هو حارسه؟


القديس كبريانوس









=


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2018)

*

 لأن لك المُلك والقوّة والمجد إلى الأبد، آمين    مت 6 :13

*


هذه الذكصولوجيّة التي هي تسبحة ختاميّة للصلاة الربّانيّة، يترنّم بها المؤمن بالفرح معلنًا أن لله المُلك والقوّة والمجد أبديًا. هذه التسبحة ينبغي أن تلازمها تسبحة عمل، فيُعلن المؤمن ملكوت الله وقوّته ومجده خلال سلوكه الذي يتناغم مع الذكصولوجيّة. وكأنه يقول مع المرتّل: "الأنهار لتصفق بالأيادي" (مز 98: 8)، فإن القدّيسين كالأنهار لا يصفّقون بتسابيح صادرة عن الفم فحسب، وإنما تصدر أيضًا عن الأيادي، أي خلال حياتهم العمليّة. فمع قولنا "لك الملك" بألسنتنا نقدّم قلبنا لكي يملك عليه بالكامل، فلا يكون لغيره موضع فيه. ومع قولنا "لك القوّة" نتقبّل عمل الروح القدس الناري المعلن بقوّة خلال تقديسنا المستمر. ومع ترنُّمه "لك المجد" يدخل به الروح إلى الاتّحاد مع الله في ابنه، ليتلمّس أمجاد البنوّة، مدركًا ميراثه الأبدي المجيد!

يُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه العبارة أو الذكصولوجيّة الخالدة، قائلًا: [إن كان ضعفك متعدّد، لكن ثق أنه يملك عليك من له القوّة ليتمّم فيك كل شيء بسهولة... إنه ليس فقط يحرّرك من المخاطر التي تقترب إليك، وإنما يقدر أن يجعلك ممجّدًا وشهيرًا

وقد اعتادت الكنيسة أن تختم هذه الصلاة الربّانيّة قبل الذكصولوجيّة التي بين أيدينا بالقول "بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا"، وكأنها تقول مع القديس جيروم: [تطلّع إلينا فترى ابنك ساكنًا فيناننا نصلّي إليك خلال ابنك، موضع سرورك.

يختم السيّد حديثه عن الصلاة بقوله: "فإنه إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم أيضًا أبوكم السماوي، وإن لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضًا زلاّتكم" [14-15].

بعد عرضه الصلاة الربّانيّة اختار السيّد هذه العبارة وحدها من الصلاة، مؤكدًا أن الصفح عن خطايا الآخرين الموجّهة ضدّنا هي مفتاح الاستجابة لطلبات الصلاة الربّانيّة، فإن الله الذي يفتح أحضانه للجميع ويشتهي أن يعطي مجانًا بلا حساب لا يسمع لقلب مغلق نحو الإخوة، ولا يغفر لمن لا يغفر.

إنه يوجّهنا إلى التزامنا العملي حتى نقدر بالمسيح يسوع أن ننعم بالتشبيه بالله نفسه، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إننا نبقى كأولاد الله ليس فقط خلال النعمة وحدها، وإنما أيضًا بأعمالنا (مغفرة الخطايا للآخرين). ليس شيء يجعلنا شبه الله مثل استعدادنا للصفح عن الأشرار وصانعي الإثم، وذلك كما سبق فعلَّمنا عندما تحدّث عن نفسه أنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين (مت 5: 45)

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [لنأخذ في اعتبارنا اهتمام السيّد المسيح بالطلبة الخاصة بمغفرة خطايا الآخرين فوق كل الطلبات الأخرى، فهو يريد منّا أن نكون رحماء، حتى نهرب من الشقاء بغفران خطايانا. فبهذه الطلبة وحدها ندخل في ميثاق مع الله

يقول القديس كبريانوس: [لقد ربطنا هذا القانون بشرط معيّن وتعهّد أننا نسأل التنازل عن الدّين الذي علينا إن كنّا نتنازل عن المدينين لنا... لذلك يقول في موضع آخر: "بالكيل الذي به تكيلون يُكال لكم" (مت 7: 2). العبد الذي صفح سيّده عن كل الدّين الذي عليه إذ لم يرِد أن يغفر للعبد زميله أُعيد إلى السجن ثانية، ففقد الصفح الذي وهبه إيّاه سيّده... هكذا ليس لك عذر في يوم الدين عندما يُحكم عليك. بنفس الحكم الذي تحكم به على الغير، فما تفعله أنت يرتدّ إليك


يرى القديس أغسطينوس وجود تمييز واضح بين الطلبات الخاصة بالحياة الأبديّة التي نترجّاها، والتي يبدأ تحقيقها من الآن وهي (ليتقدّس اسمك، ليأت ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض)، والطلبات التي تخص حياتنا الحاضرة، وهي (خبزنا اليومي، اغفر لنا ذنوبنا، لا تدخلنا في تجربة، نجّنا من الشرّير)، ففي الحياة الأبديّة لا نحتاج إلى خبز يومي، ولا نطلب غفرانًا، حيث لا نعود نخطئ، ولا يوجد مجرِّب يحاربنا، ولا نطلب نجاة من العدوّ الشرّير.

حقًا إن الصلاة الربّانيّة تمس حياتنا الروحيّة، في طلباتنا الثلاث الأولى ترتفع قلوبنا إلى الحياة السماويّة فتشتهيها التمتّع بعربونها ههنا، أمّا الطلبات الأربع الأخيرة وهي تمسّ حياتنا الروحيّة لكنها طلبات تنتهي بخروجنا من هذا الجسد وانطلاقنا من هذه الحياة الزمنيّة.

في الطلبات الثلاث الأولى تلتصق نفوسنا بالله أبينا. فنشتهي تقديس اسمه فينا، وحلول ملكوته داخلنا، وتكميل مشيئته فينا، الأمور التي تتلألأ مجدًا في الأبديّة، حيث تُعلن قداسة الله في كمال مجدها فينا، ويتجلّى ملكوته في عروسه المتّحدة به، وتتحقّق مشيئته في أبناء ملكوت بلا أدنى انحراف أو تهاون. حقًا إنه بقدر ما تتحقّق هذه الطلبات فينا ندخل بطريق أو آخر في الحياة الأخرويّة، وتتهيّأ نفوسنا للمجد الأبدي، وننطلق إلى ما وراء الزمن ننعم بملكوته.

أما الطلبات الأربع فهي بحق إعداد لنا لهذه الحياة الأخرويّة، فنطلب الغذاء الروحي الذي يسندنا من يوم إلى يوم حتى نلتقي بالسيّد المسيح نفسه، خبزنا الحقيقي وجهًا لوجه، إنه غذاء روحي ثمين لكنّه مؤقت، ونطلب المغفرة كل يوم، مادمنا في الجسد هنا نتعرّض للضعفات المستمرّة، فنغفر لإخوتنا، وننعم نحن بالمغفرة في استحقاقات الدم الكريم، ونسأل بغير انقطاع أن يحفظنا الرب من الدخول في التجربة، وأن ينقذنا من العدوّ الشرّير حيث نوجد هنا في حالة حرب مستمرّة مع عدوّ الخير، أمّا في الأبديّة فليس من يسيء إلينا لنغفر له، ولا من خطايا نرتكبها فنطلب مغفرة، ولا من تجارب تحيط بنا، أو عدوّ يُسمح له بمصارعتنا.





=


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2018)

*

"ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فإنهم يغيّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم، وأما أنت فمتى صمت، فادهن رأسك، واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائمًا، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء، فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانيّة" [متى 6 : 16-18].
*

لم يتعرّض السيّد المسيح لنظام الصوم عند اليهود، سواء الصوم الجماعي أو الخاص، فإن العيب ليس في النظام، وإنما في روح ممارستهم له. فقد اعتاد اليهود أن يصوموا يوميّ الاثنين والخميس كل أسبوع بخلاف الأصوام السنويّة العامة، والأصوام الخاصة عند حلول ضيقة. وكان يومًا الاثنين والخميس هما يومي السوق بأورشليم، فيظهر البعض بثياب غير منسّقة وشعر غير مدهون ليظهروا صائمين أمام الناس وينالوا مجدًا


غاية الصوم هو نقاوة القلب، أو معاينة الله كأب يتقبّل حبّنا، لهذا يبذل عدوّ الخير جهده أن يفسد هذا العمل خلال تسلّل حب الظهور والرغبة في مديح الناس إلينا، فينحرف بالقلب بعيدًا عن الله، ويصير الصوم عملًا شكليًّا بلا روح، إننا لا نصوم من أجل الصوم في ذاته، ولا لأجل الحرمان، إنّما لأجل ضبط النفس وانطلاق القلب إلى الحياة السماويّة.

*     لا نقرأ قط أن أحدًا سيُلام من أجل تناوله الطعام، إنّما يُدان من أجل ارتباطه به أو الاستعباد له

الأب ثيوناس

*     حب الظهور لا يكون فقط في التغالي والتفخيم في الأمور الجسديّة، بل ويكمن أيضًا في الأمور الوضيعة المحزنة (كالصوم)، وهذه تكون أكثر خطورة، لأنها تخدع الإنسان تحت اسم خدمة الله

*     نحن نغسل وجوهنا يوميًا، لكننا لا نُلزَم بدهن الرأس عند الصوم، لذلك فلنفهم الوصيّة على أنها غسل لوجهنا ودهن لرأسنا الخاص بالإنسان الداخلي...

فدهن الرأس يشير إلى الفرح، وغسل الوجه يشير إلى النقاوة. فعلى الإنسان أن يبتهج داخليًا في عقله بدهن رأسه الفائقة السموّ في الروح والتي تحكم وتدبّر كل أجزاء الجسم، وهذا يتحقّق للإنسان الذي لا يطلب فرحًا خارجيًا نابعًا عن مديح الناس...

يكون الفرح داخليًّا أثناء الصوم بابتعاده عن مسرّات العالم وبخضوعه للمسيح.

وهكذا أيضًا فليغسل وجهه، أي ينقي قلبه الذي يعاين الله، فلا يعود يوجد حجاب حاجز بسبب الضعف الناتج عن الضيق (الحزن)، بل يكون ثابتًا وقويًّا وقويُّا لنقاوته التي لا غش فيها.

يقول الرب: "اغتسلوا تنقّوا، اعزلوا شرّ أفعالكم من أمام عينيّ" (إش 1: 16)، فتُغسل وجوهنا: "ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، فتغيّر إلى تلك الصورة عينها" (2 كو 3: 18)

القديس أغسطينوس

*     لا فائدة لنا من الصوم إلى اجتزناه سدى بدون تأمّل!

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     إشعياء النبي وهو يقيمهم من هذه الهُوّة (التعلّق بالجسديّات) كان يرفعهم ويجذب عقولهم إلى فوق بإعلان عظمة الصوم، فيدفعهم إلى التهليل الروحاني، ويطرد من أرواحهم الحزن والكآبة، وهو يصيح فيهم قائلًا:: "أمِثْل هذا يكون صوم اَختاره، يومًا يذلّل الإنسان فيه نفسه، يحني كالأسلة رأسه ويفرش تحته مسحًا ورمادًا...؟!" (إش 58: 5-9).

لذلك بينما كان ربّنا يُعلن بهاء الصوم وسروره، كان يأمر أيضًا بصوت واضح قائلًا: "وأمّا أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك" [ع 17]. فكان يشير إلى بريق الروح وطهارتها عن طريق الأعضاء الرئيسيّة في الجسم... ربّنا نفسه يأمر أن نغتسل ونتطهّر بامتناعنا عن الشرّ، ومن جهة أخرى أن نتزيّن ونضيء بممارستنا الخير الذي تنيره النعمة الروحيّة!

القدّيس ساويرس الأنطاكي



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2018)

*
"لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزًا على الأرض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ، وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون، بلا اكنزوا لكم كنوزًا في السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ، وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون" [ متى 6 : 19-20].


*


من يتعبّد لله بقصد المجد الزمني الباطل يكون كمن جمع كنوزه على الأرض، سواء في شكل ثياب فاخرة يفسدها السوس، أو معادن تتعرّض للصدأ، أو أمور أخرى تكون مطمعًا للصوص. هكذا يرفع قلوبنا إلى السماء لننطلق بعبادتنا إلى حضن الآب السماوي، يتقبّلها في ابنه كسرّ فرح له وتقدِمة سرور، لا يقدر أن يقترب إليها سوس أو لصوص ولا أن يلحقها صدأ!

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إن كان القلب على الأرض، أي إن كان الإنسان في سلوكه يرغب في نفع أرضي، فكيف يمكنه أن يتنقّى، مادام يتمرّغ في الأرض؟ أمّا إذا كان القلب في السماء فسيكون نقيًا، لأن كل ما في السماء فهو نقي. فالأشياء تتلوّث بامتزاجها بالفضّة النقيّة، وفكرنا يتلوّث باشتهائه الأمور الأرضيّة رغم نقاوة الأرض وجمال تنسيقها في ذاته

يُعلّق أيضًا القديس أغسطينوس على حديث السيّد: "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزًا على الأرض"، قائلًا:

*     لو أخبركم مهندس معماري أن منزلكم يسقط حالًا، أفلا تتحرّكون سريعًا قبل أن تنشغلوا بالنحيب عليه؟‍! هوذا مؤسّس العالم يخبركم باقتراب دمار العالم، أفلا تصدّقوه...؟! اسمعوا إلى صوت نبوّته: "السماء والأرض تزولان" (مت 24: 35)... استمعوا إلى مشورته...!

الله الذي أعطاكم المشورة لن يخدعكم، فإنكم لن تخسروا ما تتركونه، بل تجدوا ما قدّمتموه أمامكم... أعطوا الفقراء فيكون لكم كنز في السماء! لا تبقوا بلا كنز، بل امتلكوا في السماء بلا هّم ما تقتنونه على الأرض بقلق. أرسلوا أمتعتكم إلى السماء. إن مشورتي هي لحفظ كنوزكم وليس لفقدانها...

ينبغي علينا أن نضع في السماء ما نخسره الآن على الأرض. فالعدو يستطيع أن ينقب منازلنا، لكنّه هل يقدر أن يكسر باب السماء؟‍ إنه يقتل الحارس هنا، لكن هل يستطيع أن يقتل الله حافظها...؟

الفقراء ليسوا إلا حمّالين ينقلون أمتعتنا من الأرض إلى السماء. إذن فلتعطوهم ما لديكم فإنهم يحملونها إلى السماء... هل نسيتم القول: "تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت... لأني جعت فأطعمتموني... وكل ما فعلتم بأحد إخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي فعلتم" (مت 25: 34-40)

القديس أغسطينوس

بهذه الوصيّة يرفع الرب عبادتنا للسماء، محذّرًا إيّانا من "المجد الباطل" ومقيمًا حراسًا عليها، ألا وهي أعمال الرحمة المملوءة حبًا. فالصدقة الحقيقية بمعناها الواسع والتي تضم العطاء المادي والمعنوي، ترفع القلب بعيدًا عن الزمنيّات المعنويّة والماديّة، وتحوّل أرصدته في السماء.

ويرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح يحدّثنا عن الحب والرحمة في دستوره الإلهي بطريقة تدريجيّة هكذا:



أولًا: قدّم لنا الرحمة كمبدأ عام نلتزم به.



ثانيًا: طالبنا بمصالحتنا لخصمنا، فلا حاجة للدخول مع أحد في منازعات، وإنما الرحمة تغلب (5: 23ـ 26).



ثالثًا: ارتفع بنا إلى ما فوق القانون، فبالحب ليس فقط نترك ثوبنا لمن ليس له الحق فيه، وإنما نقدّم معه رداءنا حتى نربح الخصم بحبّنا.



رابعًا: سألنا ألا نكنز على الأرض، فلا نقدّم أعمال الرحمة للخصم والمضايقين لنا فحسب، حتى لا ندخل معهم في نزاعات بل نكسبهم بالمحبّة، فتكون طبيعتنا هي العطاء بسخاء، كطبيعة داخليّة تنبع عن حنين مستمر لنقل ممتلكاتنا إلى السماء.

إذ يقدّم لنا السيّد هذا التوجيه يُعلن جانبه الإيجابي ألا وهو أنه بالعطاء نحوّل كنزنا إلى فوق في السماء، كما يوضّح جانبه السلبي مهدّدًا أن ما نتركه هنا يفسد بطريق أو آخر فنفقده إلى الأبد. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [أنه يجتذبهم، إذ لم يقل فقط إن قدّمت الصدقة تُحفظ لك بل هدّد بأنك إن لم تعطِ غناك إلخ. إنّما تجمعه للسوس والصدأ واللصوص. وإن هربت من هذه الشرور لن تهرب من عبوديّة قلبك له فيتسمّر بالكامل أسفل، لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضًا. إذن فلنُقِم المخازن في السماء


=


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2018)

*


"سراج الجسد هو العين،

فإن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كلّه يكون نيّرًا،

وإن كانت عينك شرّيرة فجسدك كلّه يكون مظلمًا،

فإن كان النور الذي فيك ظلامًا، فالظلام كم يكون؟!" [متى 6    : 22-23]
*




العين هي مرشد الجسد كلّه لينطلق إلى هنا أو هناك، فإن ارتفعت نحو السماء انطلق الإنسان كلّه بعبادته وسلوكه كما بأحاسيسه ومشاعره نحو السماويات، أمّا إن اِنحنت نحو الأرض لتصير أسيرة حب المجد الباطل أو رياء الفرّيسيّين أو حب الغنى الزمني، لا يمكن للإنسان مهما قدّم من عبادات أن يرتفع إلى فوق. يشبّه القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم العين بالقائد الذي إن سقط أسيرًا ماذا ينتفع الجند بالذهب؟ وربّان السفينة الذي إن بدأ يغرق ماذا تنتفع السفينة بالخيرات الكثيرة التي تملأها؟! حقًا كثيرون قد جمعوا ذهب الصداقة والصلاة والصوم وظنّوا أن سفينتهم مشحونة بالأعمال الصالحة، ولكن بسبب فساد قلبهم وظلمة بصيرتهم الداخليّة يبقون بعيدًا عن الميناء الآمن وتغرق بكل ما تحمله! لهذا يفسر القديس أغسطينوس العين البسيطة بنيّة القلب الداخلي التي تقود كل تصرفاتنا، إذ يقول: [نفهم من هذه العبارة أن جميع أفعالنا تكون نقيّة ومرضية في نظر الله إن صنعناها بقلب بسيط، أي إن جميع أفعالنا تكون نقيّة ومرضيّة في نظر الله إن صنعناها بقلب بسيط، أي إن كان هدفنا فيها سماويًا، متطلّعين إلى تلك الغاية التي هي المحبّة، لأن "المحبّة هي تكميل الناموس" (رو 13: 10). من ثم فلنفهم "العين" هنا على أنها "النيّة التي نصنع بها أفعالنا"، فإن كانت نيّتنا نقيّة وسليمة، أي ناظرين إلى السماويات، فستكون جميع أعمالنا صالحة، هذه التي لقّبها الرب "جسدك كلّه"، لأنه عندما حدّثنا الرسول عن بعض أعمالنا القبيحة، دعاها أيضًا (أعضاء لنا)، إذ علّمنا أن نصلبها قائلًا: "فأميتوا أعضاءكم التي على الأرض، الزنا النجاسة... الطمع" (كو 3: 5)، وما على شاكلة ذلك


ويرى الأب موسى أن العين البسيطة تُشير إلى روح التمييز أو الحكمة، [لأنها هي التي تميّز كل الأفكار والأعمال، وترى كل شيء وتراقب ما سيحدّث. فإن كانت عين الإنسان شرّيرة، أي غير محصّنة بصوت الحكمة والمعرفة، مخدوعة ببعض الأخطاء والعجرفة (في العبادة) فإنها تجعل جسدنا كلّه مظلمًا، أي يظلم كل نظرنا العقلي، وتصير أعمالنا في ظلام الرذيلة ودجى الإضرابات، إذ يقول: "فإن كان النور الذي فيك ظلامًا فالظلام كم يكون؟" [23]. فلا يستطيع أحد أن يشك في أنه متى كان "الحكم في الأمور" في القلب خاطئًا، أي متى كان القلب مملوء جهالة، تكون أفكارنا وأعمالنا -التي هي ثمرة التمييز والتأمّل- في ظلام الخطيّة العُظمى

إن كان "البسيط" هو عكس "المُركّب أو المُعقّد"، فإن العين البسيطة إنّما هي التي لا تنظر في اتّجاهيّن، ولا يكون لها أهداف متضاربة بل لها اتّجاه واحد وهدف واحد... وكما يقول مار فيلوكسينوس: [لقد أعطانا ربّنا مبدأ سهلًا في بشارته ألا وهو الإيمان الحق البسيط، فالبساطة ليست هي المعروفة في العالم بالبلادة والخرافة بل هي فكر واحد بسيط فريد


















=






=


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2018)

*
"لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيّدين،

لأنه إمّا أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر،

أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر،

لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال" [    متى 6 : 24].

*


كلمة المال هنا "Mammon" كلمة عبريّة تُشير إلى المقتنيات الماديّة بشكل عام، وكانت في الأصل تُشير إلى ما يعتزّ به الإنسان من مال ومقتنيات، لكنها تطوّرت لتعني المال كإله يُستعبد له الإنسان.

*     يُسمى حب المال سيدًا ليس بطبيعته الخاصة به، وإنما بسبب بؤس المنحنين له. هكذا أيضًا تُدعى البطن إلهًا (في 3: 19) ليس عن كرامة هذه السيدة، وإنما بسبب بؤس المستعبدين لها

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم




المال ليس في ذاته إلهًا، ولا هو شرّ نتجنّبه، إنّما يصير هكذا حينما يسحب القلب إلى الاهتمام به والاتكال عليه، فيفقده سلامه ويدخل به إلى ظلمة القلق؛ يفقده النظرة العميقة للحياة ليرتبك بشكليّاتها. عِوض الاهتمام بالحياة ذاتها ينشغل بالأكل والشرب، وعِوض الاهتمام بالجسد كعطيّة مقدّسة وأعضاء تعمل لخدمة القدّوس يهتم بالملبس. هكذا بالمحبّة المال تحصر الإنسان خارج حياته الحقيقية: نفسه وجسده، ليرتبك بأمور تافهة باطلة وزائلة. يقول السيد: "لذلك أقول لكم لا تهتمّوا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون. أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام؟! والجسد أفضل من اللباس؟!" [25]. ويُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم هكذا: [لا يقف الضرر عند الغنى ذاته، وإنما يبلغ الجرح إلى الأجزاء الحيويّة الذي فيه تفقدون خلاصكم، إذ يطردكم خارج الله الذي خلقكم ويهتم بكم ويحبّكم[337].] ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: [فبالرغم من أننا لا نطلب الكماليّات (بل الأكل والشرب والملبس)، لكن نخشى من أن يصير قلبنا مزدوجًا حتى في طلب الضروريّات. فنحن نخشى أن ينحرف هدفنا إلى طلب ما هو لصالحنا الخاص، حتى عندما نصنع رحمة بالآخرين مبرّرين ذلك بأنّنا نطلب الضروريّات لا الكماليّات. لقد نصحنا الرب أن نتذكّر أنه عندما خلقنا وهبنا جسدًا وروحًا، وهما أفضل من الطعام واللباس، وبذلك لم يشأ أن تكون قلوبنا مزدوجة

*     وُضع علينا أن نعمل (من أجل الضروريّات) لكن لا نقلق

القديس جيروم

*     لا يُطلب الخبز خلال قلق الروح بل تعب الجسد. والذين يجاهدون حسنًا ينالونه بوفرة كمكافأة لعملهم، ويُنزع عن الكسلان كعقوبة من الله

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم




















=


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2018)

*

"لذلك أقول لكم لا تهتمّوا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون. أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام؟! والجسد أفضل من اللباس؟!" [    متى 6 : 25   ]


*

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
 [لا يقف الضرر عند الغنى ذاته، وإنما يبلغ الجرح إلى الأجزاء الحيويّة الذي فيه تفقدون خلاصكم، إذ يطردكم خارج الله الذي خلقكم ويهتم بكم ويحبّكم] 

ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: [فبالرغم من أننا لا نطلب الكماليّات (بل الأكل والشرب والملبس)، لكن نخشى من أن يصير قلبنا مزدوجًا حتى في طلب الضروريّات. فنحن نخشى أن ينحرف هدفنا إلى طلب ما هو لصالحنا الخاص، حتى عندما نصنع رحمة بالآخرين مبرّرين ذلك بأنّنا نطلب الضروريّات لا الكماليّات. لقد نصحنا الرب أن نتذكّر أنه عندما خلقنا وهبنا جسدًا وروحًا، وهما أفضل من الطعام واللباس، وبذلك لم يشأ أن تكون قلوبنا مزدوجة

*     وُضع علينا أن نعمل (من أجل الضروريّات) لكن لا نقلق

القديس جيروم


*     لا يُطلب الخبز خلال قلق الروح بل تعب الجسد. والذين يجاهدون حسنًا ينالونه بوفرة كمكافأة لعملهم، ويُنزع عن الكسلان كعقوبة من الله

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم























=


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2018)

*
"انظروا إلى طيور السماء.

أنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن،

وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها.

ألستم أنتم بالأحرى أفضل منها؟!

ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعًا واحدًا؟

ولماذا تهتمّون باللباس؟

تأمّلوا زنابق الحقل كيف تنمو، لا تتعب ولا تحصد،

ولكن أقول لكم أنه ولا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها.

فإن كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويُطرح غدًا في التنّور يلبسه الله هكذا،

أفليس بالأحرى يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان؟

فلا تهتمّوا قائلين: ماذا نأكل؟ أو ماذا نشرب؟ أو ماذا نلبس؟

فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم،

لأن أباكم السماوي يُعلّم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كله" [  متى  6  : 26-33].*



في الوقت الذي فيه يُعلن السيّد ما تفعله محبّة المال في الإنسان، حيث تسحبه من خلاصه وتربكه في الأمور الزمنيّة الباطلة، يوضّح مدى رعايته هو بالإنسان ليس فقط بروحه وجسده، أو حتى أكله وشربه وملبسه، وإنما يهتم حتى بطيور السماء وزنابق الحقل التي خلقها لأجل الإنسان، حقًا ربّما تبدو الطيور ليست بضروريّة لنا وأيضًا زنابق الحقل، لكن الله الذي خلق العالم كلّه لخدمتنا يهتم بأموره كلها. وإذ أراد السيّد أن يسحبنا تمامًا من حياة القلق التي تخلقها محبّة المال، تساءل إن كان أحد منّا يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذارعًا واحدًا؟



*     إن كان الله يهتم بهذه الأمور التي خُلقت اهتمامًا عظيمًا، فكم بالأكثر يهتم بنا؟! إن كان يهتم هكذا بالعبيد فكم بالأكثر بالسيد؟!

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     إن كنّا لا نقدر أن نعمل بسبب مرض ما أو بسبب الانشغال فإنه يقوتنا كما يقوت الطيور التي لا تعمل. لكن إن كان يمكننا العمل يلزمنا ألا نُجرِّب الله، لأن ما نستطيع أن نعمله إنّما نعمله خلال عطيّته. حياتنا على الأرض هي عطيّته، إذ يهبنا الإمكانيّة للحياة!

القديس أغسطينوس



إن كان الله يُطعم الطيور ويقدّم القوت اليومي للعصافير ولا يترك الخليقة التي لا تدرك الإلهيّات في عوز إلى مشرب أو مأكل، فهل يمكنه أن يترك إنسانًا مسيحيًا أو خادمًا للرب مُعتازًا إلى شيء؟ إيليّا عالته الغربان في البرّيّة، ودانيال أُعد له لحم من السماء وهو في الجب، فهل تخشى الاحتياج إلى طعام؟

*     إنك تخشى َفقدان ممتلكاتك عندما تبدأ أن تعطي بسخاء، ولا تعلم أيها البائس أنك فيما تخاف على ممتلكات عائلتك تفقد الحياة نفسها والخلاص. بينما تقلق لئلا تنقص ثروتك لا تُدرك أنك أنت نفسك تنقص...! بينما تخشى أن تفقد ميراثك لأجل نفسك إذا بك تفقد نفسك لأجل ميراثك!

القديس كبريانوس

*     إن كانت الطيور بلا تفكير أو اهتمام والتي توجد اليوم ولا تكون غدًا يعولها الله بعنايته كم بالأحرى يهتم بالبشر الذين وعدهم بالأبديّة؟!

القديس جيروم

*     الله هو الذي ينمّي أجسادكم كل يوم وأنتم لا تُدركون. فإن كانت عناية الله تعمل فيكم يوميًا، فكيف تتوقّف عن إشباع احتياجكم؟ إن كنتم لا تستطيعون بالتفكير أن تضيفوا جزءًا صغيرًا إلى جسدكم فهل تقدرون بالتفكير أن تهتمّوا بالجسد كله؟

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     الزنابق تمثّل جمال الملائكة السمائيّين البهي، الذين ألبسهم الله بهاء مجده، إنهم لم يتعبوا ولا غزلوا، إذ تقبّلوا من البدء ما هم عليه دائمًا. وإذ في القيامة يصير الناس كالملائكة أراد أن نترجّى جمال الثوب السماوي، فنكون كالملائكة في البهاء

القدّيس هيلاري

*     الرهبان على وجه الخصوص هم طيور من هذا النوع، ليس لهم مخازن ولا خزائن لكن لهم رب المؤن والمخازن، المسيح نفسه...! ليس لهم غنى  الشيطان (محبّة الغنى) بل فقر المسيح. ماذا يقول الشيطان؟ "أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي" (مت 4: 9). أمّا المسيح فماذا يقول لتابعيه؟ من لا يبيع كل ما له ويعطي الفقراء لا يقدر أن يكون تلميذًا. الشيطان يعد بمملكة وغنى ليحطّم الحياة، والرب يعد بالفقر لكي يحفظ الحياة! 

القديس جيروم






























=


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2018)

*

"لكن اطلبوا أولًا ملكوت الله وبرّه، وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم؛ فلا تهتمّوا للغد، لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه؛ يكفي اليوم شرّه" 

[  متى  6  : 33-34     ]


*





*     ملكوت الله وبرّه هو الخبز الذي نسعى إليه، والذي نقصده من كل أعمالنا. ولكننا إذ نخدم في هذه الحياة كجنود راغبين في ملكوت السماوات نحتاج إلى الضروريّات اللازمة للحياة، لذلك قال الرب: "هذه كلها تزاد لكم"، "ولكن اطلبوا أولًا ملكوت الله وبره".

فبقوله كلمة "أولًا" أشار إلى طلبنا هذه الأشياء، ولكننا لا نطلبها أولًا، لا من جهة الزمن بل حسب الأهمّية، فملكوت الله نطلبه كخير نسعى نحوه، أمّا الضروريّات فنطلبها كضرورة نحتاج إليها لتحقيق الخير الذي نسعى نحوه

القديس أغسطينوس

يرى القديس جيروم في القول: "لا تهتمّوا بالغد" دون قوله "تهتمّوا باليوم" تشجيع للعمل والجهاد الآن بغير تواكل، إذ يقول: [قد يسمح لنا أن نهتم بالحاضر ذاك الذي يمنعنا من التفكير في المستقبل، حيث يقول الرسول: "عاملون ليلًا ونهارًا كي لا نثقل على أحدٍ منكم" (1 تس 2: 9)


وفي قوله "يكفي اليوم شرّه" لا يعني بالشرّ الخطيّة، وإنما بمعنى "التعب"، فلا نهتم بما سنتعبه غدًا، إنّما يكفي أن نتعب اليوم ونجاهد، وكأن الله وهو يمنعنا من القلق يحثّنا على الجهاد.

































=


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2018)

*

"لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا، لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تُدانون، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يُكال لكم، ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك، وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها؟" 
( متى 7 : 1-3  )

*


مادام الرب يحدّثنا عن نقاوة القلب الداخلي حتى نستطيع بالعين البسيطة أن نُعاين ملكوت السماوات، ونحيا لله لا لمحبّة المال، ونعيش بلا همّ، وفي نفس الوقت بلا تواكل حتى في الأمور الزمنيّة، فإن هذه الأمور في جملتها تمثّل حياة خفيّة لا يمكن إدراكها بالمظاهر الخارجيّة وحدها. إن كان الإنسان يحتاج إلى عمل روح الله القدّوس لكي يكشف له ذاته مع إرشاد أب اعترافه، فكيف يمكننا أن نحكم على الغير إن كانت قلوبهم نقيّة من عدمه. فالمظاهر الخارجيّة، حتى العبادة، قد تخفي من ورائها ما لا يمكن إدراكه. 


إن كنّا نطلب لأنفسنا الحياة النقيّة الداخليّة يليق بنا ألا نحكم على الآخرين وعلى قلوبهم التي لا يراها سوى الله نفسه. هذا من جانب، 

ومن جانب آخر، فإن الحكم على الآخرين أو إدانتهم يسحب قلوبنا من التركيز على ما هو لخلاصنا وبنياننا إلى إدانة الناس والحكم عليهم، فنكون كمن يترك ميّته في بيته لينوح على ميّت أخيه. والإدانة 


أيضًا تفقدنا طبيعة الحب نحو إخوتنا فنخسر نعمة محبّة الله لنا الساترة علينا، ففيما نحن نحكم على الغير يُحكم علينا.




*     إن كان يُحسب شرًا ألا يرى الإنسان خطاياه، فإن شرّه يكون مضاعفًا إذ يجلس على كرسي إدانة الآخرين بينما يحمل خشبة في عينيه

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم



*     أظن أننا نتعلّم من هذه الوصيّة ضرورة افتراض أحسن قصد ممكن لأعمال الآخرين التي يمكن لنا أن نشك في نيّتها

القديس أغسطينوس



*     لو سقط أخوك في خطيّة الغضب تسقط أنت في خطيّة الكراهيّة (بإدانتك له). وهناك فرق شاسع بين الغضب والكراهيّة كما هو بين القذى والخشبة، لأن الكراهيّة هي غضب مزمن. فبطول الزمن اشتدّ القذى فصار بحق خشبة. فإنك إن غضبت على إنسان ترغب في رجوعه إلى الحق، أمّا إذا كرهته فلا يمكن لك ذلك

القديس أغسطينوس



*     أصل الإدانة عدم المحبّة، لأن المحبّة تستر كل عيب؛ أمّا القدّيسون فلا يدينون أحدًا، لكنهم يتألّمون معه كعضو منهم، ويشفقون عليه ويعضّدونه ويتحايلون في سبيل خلاصه، حتى ينتشلونه كالصيّادين الذين يرخون الحبل للسمكة قليلًا قليلًا حتى لا تخرق الشبكة وتضيع... فإذا توقّفت ثورة حركتها حينئذ يحرّكونها قليلًا قليلًا

الأب دوروثيؤس



*     الذي يدين فقد هدَم سوره بنقص معرفته.

الأنبا موسى الأسود



*     كما أن النار والماء متنافران... هكذا إدانة الآخرين لا تتّفق مع من يريد التوبة... إن رأيت إنسانًا يخطئ في اللحظات الأخيرة قبيل موته فلا تدنه، لأن قضاء الله مخفي عن البشر، فقد سقط البعض في خطايا جسيمة جهرًا لكنهم أدوا أعمالًا مجيّدة سرًا...


*     الحكم على الآخرين يعتبر سلبًا للحق الإلهي بوقاحة، أمّا الانتهار (بغير حب) فيهدم نفس الإنسان.

القديس يوحنا الدرجي



*     يوم تدين أخاك، تنقطع عنك نعمة الروح القدس، فتتعثّر بأخيك وتكون سبب عثرة


الأنبا برصنوفيوس




عدم الإدانة لا يعني السلوك بلا تمييز، فكما يقول النبي: "ويل للقائلين للشرّ خيرًا وللخير شرًا، الجاعلين الظلام نورًا والنور ظلامًا، الجاعلين المرّ حلوًا والحلو مرًا" (إش 5: 20). فالمؤمن الحقيقي إذ هو مسكن للروح القدس يحمل روح التمييز، فيرى سقطة أخيه ولا يقدر أن ينكرها أو يتجاهلها، لكنّه وهو يدرك في السقطة مرارتها إنّما يشعر بها تصدر عن الضعف البشري الذي يتعرّض هو له. أخوه يسقط الآن، أمّا فهو فمعرّض للسقوط إن لم يكن الآن فغدًا، لذا عِوض أن يدين يترفّق ويصلّي في أنّات صادقة. هذا الأمر يبرز بصورة واضحة في حياة الآباء الروحيّين والجسديّين، فالأب لا يقدر أن يتجاهل أخطاء أولاده وسقطاتهم، ولا يصمت تحت دعوى عدم الإدانة، وإنما في أبوة صادقة يفتح لهم قلبه ليسندهم على القيام من سقطاتهم. لهذا يحذّرنا القدّيس يوحنا ذهبي الفم من إساءة فهم "عدم الإدانة" فيصير ذلك علّة لتجاهل أخطاء الغير، والسلوك بلا تدبير أو حزم مع الساقطين، وإذ يقول: [لننصت بحذر لئلا تحسب أدوية الخلاص وقوانين السلام كقوانين للاضطراب والهلاك


 مرّة أخرى يوجّه القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم حديثه للأب، قائلًا: [أصلحه، ولكن ليس كعدوّ أو خصم يحدّد العقوبة وإنما كطبيب يعد الأدوية، إذ لم يقل المسيح: "لا تحتملوا المخطئين" بل قال: "لا تدينوا" بمعنى "لا تكونوا مملوءين مرارة في إعلان الحكم

 كما يقول: [ما هذا، ألا يجوز لنا أن نلوم الخطاة؟! نعم إن بولس يطلب عدم لوم الخطاة؛ بالأحرى نقول أن المسيح يقول بهذا خلال بولس: "وأما أنت فلماذا تدين أخاك؟ أو أنت أيضًا لماذا تزدري بأخيك؟ ومن أنت الذين تدين عبد غيرك؟" (رو 14: 4، 10). كما يقول: "إذًا لا تحكموا في شيء قبل الوقت حتى يأتي الرب" (1 كو 4: 5). وفي نفس الوقت يقول في موضع آخر: "وبّخ انتهر عظ" (2 تي 4: 2)، "الذين يخطئون وبّخهم أمام الجميع" (1تي 5: 20)... بهذا يظهر أن المسيح لم يأمر الجميع بعدم الإدانة بطريقة مطلقة، إنّما يمنع من تفشت فيهم خطيّة انتقاد الغير في أقل الأخطاء التي تصدر عنهم



الحب الذي يبعث في المؤمن روح عدم الإدانة ناظرًا إلى ضعفات أخيه أنها ضعفاته، هو بعينه الذي يهب الحكمة في التصرّف مع المخطئين، لندين الخطيّة لا الخاطي، منتشلين إخوتنا من مرارة الضعف، لا كمن هم أقل منّا أو نحن أبرّ منهم، وإنما كمن يسند أخاه مدركًا أنه شريك معه في ذات الضعف.
































=


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2018)

*

"لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب،

ولا تطرحوا دُرَركم قدام الخنازير،

لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزّقكم" [متى   7  : 6].*



اعرفوا ماذا تقدّمون؟ ولمن تقدّمون؟ يعرف الإنسان قيمة المقدّسات والدرر الثمينة فلا يهبها في سذاجة لكل إنسان، وإنما يعرف لمن يقدّمها وكيف يقدّمها.

السيّد المسيح نفسه الذي لم يبخل علينا بشيء، مقدّمًا حياته فدية لأجل خلاصنا، أحيانًا يخفي بعض أسراره مقدّمًا لنا ما يناسبنا فقط، إذ يقول: "إن لي أمورًا كثيرة أيضًا لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن" (يو 16: 12). إنه يشتاق أن يقدّم كل أسراره لكنّه لا يقدّم ما لا نستطيع احتماله، حتى لا يصيبنا ضرر. على هذا المنهج سلك الرسل أيضًا، فيقول معلّمنا بولس: "وأنا أيها الإخوة لم أستطع أن أكلّمكم كروحيّين بل كجسديّين كأطفال في المسيح، سَقيْتكم لبنًا لا طعامًا، لأنكم لم تكونوا بعد تستطيعون بل الآن أيضًا لا تستطيعون" (1 كو 3: 1-2). وبنفس الروح عاشت الكنيسة الأولى تقدّم للموعوظين ما يناسبهم ولا تكشف لهم عن الأسرار المقدّسة إلا بقدر احتمالهم، وفي الطقس الأول كانت أبواب الكنيسة تغلق بعد قداس الموعوظين بعد خروجهم فلا ينعم بسّر الإفخارستيا إلا المؤمنون المستعدون للشركة المقدّسة.


 يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [نحتفل بالأسرار خلال الأبواب المغلقة، ونترك غير المعمّدين خارجًا، ليس عن ضعف في الإقناع بخصوص أسرارنا، وإنما لأن كثيرين لم يستعدوا بعد لها بطريقة كاملة

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [يمكننا أن نفهم القُدْس والدُرَر على أنها شيء واحد، دُعي قُدسًا بسبب الالتزام بعدم إفساده، ودُررًا بسبب الالتزام بعدم الازدراء به. فالإنسان يفسد ما لا يرغب في إبقائه سليمًا، ويزدري ما يحسبه تافهًا ومنحطًا، لذا يُقال عن الشيء المحتقر أنه مدوس بالأقدام. يقول الرب: "لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب"، لأن الكلاب تهجم على الشيء لتمزّقه، حتى وإن كان هذا الشيء لا يمكن تمزيقه أو إفساده أو تدنيسه. إذن لنفكِّر فيما يرغبه هؤلاء المقاومين للروح بعنف وعداء شديد. إنهم يرغبون في تدمير الحق الذي لا يمكن تدميره. أمّا الخنازير فتختلف عن الكلاب فهي لا تهاجم لتمزّق بأسنانها، لكنها تدنّس الشيء إذ تدوسه بأقدامها في طياشة... إذن لنفهم أن "الكلاب" تُشير إلى مقاومي الحق، "والخنازير" إلى محتقريه



وإذ يتحدّث القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص عن البتوليّة كأمر ثمين للغاية وكحياة سماويّة، يعتبر أن من يحيا كبتول جسديًا دون أن يسلك في حياته العمليّة بما يتّفق ببتوليّته يكون كمن ألقى بالدُرَر تحت أقدام الخنازير








































































=


----------



## asmicheal (9 مارس 2018)

*

"اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يُفتح لكم، لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطلب يجد ومن يقرع يُفتح له" 
(  متى 7  :  7-8    )


*



*     إن داومت السؤال فإنك ستأخذ بالتأكيد حتى وإن لم يكن في الحال... هكذا يمثِّله الرب على القرع. إنه لا يعطيك فورًا حتى تداوم على السؤال. إذن لتستمر في السؤال والطلب فبالتأكيد ستأخذ

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم



*     إن كان الذي لا يرغب في العطاء (قاضي الظلم لو 18: 2)، قد أعطى بسبب اللجاجة، فكم بالأكثر يعطي ذاك الصالح وحده الذي يحثّنا على الطلب منه، والذي لا يُسر عندما نطلب منه؟! قد يبطئ الله في العطاء لكي نُقَّدر قيمة الأشياء الصالحة، وليس لعدم رغبته في العطاء. ما نشتاق إلى نواله بجهادٍ نفرح جدًا بنواله، أمّا ما نناله سريعًا فنحسبه شيئًا زهيدًا


القديس أغسطينوس



*     لنقرع على باب المسيح الذي قيل عنه: "هذا هو باب الرب والصدّيقون يدخلون فيه" (مز 118: 20)، حتى متى دخلنا يفتح لنا الكنوز المخفيّة بالمسيح يسوع الذي فيه كل العلم: "المُذخّر فيه كنوز الحكمة والعلم" (كو 2: 3) 

القديس جيروم












=


----------



## asmicheal (10 مارس 2018)

*

"أم أي إنسان منكم إذا سأله ابنه خبزًا يعطيه حجرًا؟ وإن سأله سمكة يعطيه حيّة؟! فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيّدة فكم بالأحرى أبوكم الذي في السماوات يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه؟!" 
[   متى 7  : 9-11   ]
*



 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هكذا إن كنت لم تأخذ ما سألته فالسبب هو أنك طلبت حجرًا. لا يكفي أنك ابن لكي تأخذ، وإنما أحيانًا ما تسأله يعوقك عن أن تأخذ، إذ تسأل ما هو ليس بنافعٍ. يلزمك إذن ألا تسأل أمرًا أرضيًا، بل روحيًا، فبالتأكيد تأخذ



ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إن كنّا ونحن أشرار نعرف كيف نعطي أبناءنا ما يسألونه منّا فلا نخدعهم، بل نعطيهم أشياء صالحة ليست منّا بل من الرب، فكم بالأكثر يكون رجاؤنا في الرب أن يعطينا عندما نطلب منه أمورًا صالحة










=


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2018)

*"فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضًا بهم، لأن هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء" [   متى 7  : 12] 

*


 لم يضعها كوصيّة شرطيّة نلتزم بها لنوال سؤالنا من الله، إنّما تُفهم كذلك بطريقة غير مباشرة 

 لقد أراد أن تكون علاقتنا بإخوتنا تقوم لا على أساس المنفعة، وإنما على طبيعة الحب الداخلي دون مقابل، نحبّهم لأجل الحب، وبهذا يتحقّق فينا غاية الناموس. لكي نتفهّم حكمة هذه الوصيّة نقول بأن الآب يطالب أولاده أن يحب أحدهم الآخر، ويخدم بعضهم البعض، من أجل الأخوة في ذاتها. لكنّه كأب، إذ يراهم محبّين يطمئن لنضوجهم وحبّهم، فيفتح خزائنه ويعطي بلا كيل، مدركًا أن أولاده قد صاروا أهلًا لمحبّة أبيهم خلال طبيعة الحب التي لهم. حقًا إن انفتاح قلبنا لإخوتنا بالعطاء -أيّا كان نوعه- دون مقابل هو الطريق الذي به نرى يديّ الله مفتوحتين لتهبا بسخاء.






























=


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2018)

*
"ادخلوا من الباب الضيق، لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدّي إلى الهلاك، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه. ما أضيق الباب، وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدّي إلى الحياة، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه" [  متى  7  : 13-14   ].*




*     دُعي الطريق كربًا وضيقًا لكي يخفّف من أتعابنا، ولكي يُعلن أن الأمان عظيم والمسرّة عظيمة... الطريق كرب والباب ضيّق، لكن المدينة التي ندخلها ليست هكذا، لهذا لا نطلب هنا الراحة كما لا تتوقّع ألمًا هناك

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم



*     كرب هو الطريق الذي يدخل بنا إلى الحياة، وضيّق أيضًا، لكن المكافأة رائعة وعظيمة إذ ندخله في مجد!

القديس كبريانوس



*     الباب الواسع هو الملاذ العالميّة التي يطلبها البشر، والباب الضيّق هو الذي ينفتح خلال الجهاد والأصوام كالتي مارسها الرسول بولس: "في ضربات، في سجون، في اضطرابات، في أتعاب، في أسهار، في أصوام" (2 كو 6: 5)، "في تعبٍ وكدٍّ، في أسهارٍ مرارًا كثيرة، في جوعٍ وعطشٍ، في أصوامٍ مرارًا كثيرة في بردٍ وعُرْيٍ" (2كو11: 27). وقد شجّع الرسول بولس تيموثاوس على ممارستها: " فتقوَّ أنت يا ابني بالنعمة التي في المسيح يسوع، وما سمعته منّي بشهود كثيرين أودِعه أناسًا أمناء يكونون أكفّاءً أن يُعلِّموا آخرين أيضًا، فاشترك أنت في احتمال المشقّات كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح. ليس أحد وهو يتجنّد يرتبك بأعمال الحياة لكي يرضي من جنَّده، وأيضًا إن كان يجاهد لا يكلّل إن لم يجاهد قانونيًا." (2 تي 2: 1-5)

لاحظ بتدقيق كيف يتكلّم عن كِلا البابين. فالغالبيّة العُظمى تدخل من الباب الواسع، بينما قليلون هم الذين يكتشفون الباب الضيق. إننا لا نبحث عن الباب الواسع، ولا حاجة لنا مطلقًا أن نكتشفه، إذ هو يعرض نفسه علينا تلقائيًا. أمّا الباب الضيّق فلا يجده الكل، وحتى الذين يجدونه فليس جميعهم يدخلونه، إذ كثيرون بعد اكتشافهم باب الحق تجتذبهم ملاذ الدنيا ويرجعون من منتصف الطريق

القديس جيروم




يقول العلامة أوريجينوس
ان الطريق الرحب يحوي زوايا كثيرة، عندها يقف المراءون للصلاة كي يراهم الناس فينالون أجرتهم (مت 6: 5). وعلى العكس الطريق الكرب لا يحوي زوايا شوارع يقف عندها المؤمن، بل يسرع منطلقًا إلى الحياة الأبديّة خلال الباب الضيق. لا يجد المؤمن في الطريق ما يبهجه فيستقر عنده، لكنّه يتّجه نحو السيّد المسيح سرّ بهجته وحياته.










=


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2018)

*
"احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب حملان، ولكنّهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة" [متى 7 - 15].


*



 يتظاهرون بالحياة النسكيّة وشكليّات الورع لخداع الكثيرين، أو كما يقول الرسول: "مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة، فعلة ماكرون مغيّرون شكلهم إلى شبه رسل المسيح" (2 كو 11: 13-14)، وذلك كرئيسهم الوحش الذي يتظاهر بصورة السيّد المسيح الحمل، إذ له "قرنان شبه خروف" (رؤ 13: 11) وقد حذّرنا آباء الكنيسة كثيرًا من المخادعين. 

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [من يصرخ بما هو لله بصوت التواضع الحقيقي والاعتراف الحق للإيمان فهو حمل، أمّا من ينطق بتجاديف ضدّ الحق وعداوة ضدّ الله فهو ذئب


 كما يقول القديس جيروم: [ما يُقال هنا عن الأنبياء الكذبة يفهم عن كل من ينطق بغير ما يسلك به عمليًا، لكنّه يخصّ بالأكثر الهراطقة الذين يظهرون لابسين العفّة وصوّامين كزيّ للتقوى، أمّا روحهم في الداخل فمملوءة سمًا، بهذا يخدعون البسطاء من الإخوة







=


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2018)

*

"من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبًا؟‍ أو من الحسك تينًا؟‍ هكذا كل شجرة جيّدة تصنع أثمارًا جيدًا، وأما الشجرة الرديّة فتصنع أثمارًا رديّة. لا تقدر شجرة جيّدة أن تصنع أثمارًا رديّة، ولا شجرة رديّة أن تصنع أثمارًا جيّدة. كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرًا جيدًا تقطع وتلقى في النار، فإذًا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم" [ متى 7 :  16-20  ].

*

استخدم بعض الهراطقة هذه الكلمات الإلهيّة للادعاء بوجود طبيعتين متعارضتين فالبعض بطبعهم صالحون والآخرون أشرار، ولا يمكن للصالحين أن يصنعوا شرًا وللأشرار أن يصنعوا خيرًا، وكأن الإنسان مسيّرا لا يدّْ له في اختيار الطريق، إنّما طبيعته هي التي تملي عليه سلوكه. هذا الأمر يتنافى مع محبّة الله وتقديسه لحرّية الإرادة الإنسانيّة، كما يتنافى مع عدله إذ كيف يجازينا عن تصرفات ليس لنا حرّية السلوك بها أو الامتناع عنها؟

نقتطف هنا بعض كلمات القديس جيروم: [لنسأل هؤلاء الهراطقة الذين يؤكّدون وجود طبيعتين متعارضتين، إذ يفهمون كما لو أن الشجرة لا يمكن أن تأتي بثمر رديء (حتى إن انحرفت)، إذ كيف أمكن لموسى -الشجرة الصالحة- أن يخطئ عند ماء الخصومة؟ أو كيف أنكر بطرس الرب عند آلامه، قائلًا: لا أعرف الرجل؟ أو كيف أمكن لحمى موسى -الشجرة الرديئة- الذي لا يؤمن بإله إسرائيل أن يقدّم مشورة صالحة] 
هذا القول لا يحمل تعارضًا مع كلمات السيّد المسيح، فالشجرة الصالحة لا تثمر إلا ما هو صالح مادامت في يدّ الله مستمرّة في صلاحها، لكنها إن انحرفت ولو إلى حين وتحوّلت إلى شجرة شرّيرة تخطيء لتعود بالتوبة فتأتي بالثمر الصالح من جديد. وهكذا أيضًا بالنسبة للشجرة الرديّة فإنها تبقى تعطي ثمرًا رديًا حتى متى صارت صالحة بالقدّوس الصالح تقدّم ثمرًا صالحًا. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إنه لم يقل أن الشجرة الرديّة لا يمكن أن تصير صالحة، وإنما قال لا تحمل ثمرًا جيدًا مادامت هي رديّة


إن كنّا شجرًا رديًا فقد جاء السيّد المسيح التفاحة الصالحة، الذي قيل عنه: "كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين، تحت ظلِّه اشتهيت أن أجلس وثمرته حُلوة في حلقي" (نش 2: 3). نتطعَّم فيه، فنصير أغصانًا صالحة، تأتي بثمر كثير. لهذا يقول: "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان، الذي يثبت فيَّ وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير، لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئًا" (يو 15: 5). إذ نثبت فيه نحمله داخلنا، كسرّ صلاحنا وبرّنا، 


وكما يقول القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص: [لقد صار مطيعًا ذاك الذي أخذ ضعفاتنا وحمل أمراضنا، شافيًا عصيان البشر بطاعته. فبجراحاته يشفي جرحنا، وبموته يطرد الموت العام عن البشر

كنّا أشجارًا رديّة تحمل شوكًا وحسكًا، لا نقدر أن نثمر عنبًا أو تينًا، لكننا في المسيح يسوع ربّنا تحوّل شوكنا إلى كرم يثمر عنبًا جديدًا، وحسَكنا إلى شجرة تين جديدة. خارج المسيح تكون لنا طبيعة الأرض الساقطة تحت اللعنة فتنتج حسكًا وشوكًا (تك 3: 18)، هذه التي نخلعها في مياه المعموديّة لنحمل الطبيعة الجديدة التي صارت لنا في المسيح يسوع لنحمل فينا عنبًا وتينًا. بهذا نفهم كلمات السيد: "اجعلوا الشجرة جيّدة وثمرها جيدًا" (مت 12: 33).

وللقدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم تعليق جميل على العنب والتين، [يحوي العنب في داخل سرّ المسيح، فكما يحوي العنقود الكثير من الحبات مترابطة معًا خلال فرع العنقود الخشبي، هكذا للمسيح مؤمنون كثيرون يتّحدون معًا خلال خشبة الصليب. والتين يمثّل الكنيسة التي تضم داخله جموع المؤمنين في حضن المحبّة الحلو، وذلك كما تحوي التينة بذارًا كثيرة داخل غطائها الواحد. فالتينة تمثل المحبّة في حلاوتها والوحدة في اتّحاد البذار الكثيرة معًا. أمّا العنب فيقدّم لنا مثالًا للصبر، إذ يدخل المعصرة؛ كما يُشير إلى الفرح إذ تفرح الخمر قلب الإنسان؛ ويشير إلى الإخلاص حيث لا يمزج بماء؛ وإلى الحلاوة إذ هو شهي. أمّا الشوك والحسك فيشيران إلى الهراطقة إذ يحملون الأشواك من كل جانب. هكذا ترى خدّام الشيّاطين مملوئين بالمخاطر من كل ناحية. مثل هذا الشوك والحسك لا يقدّم للكنيسة ثمارًا


في اختصار أقول أننا في المسيح يسوع ربّنا نخلع أعمال الإنسان القديم من شوكٍ وحسكٍ، أي الأعمال الأرضيّة، لكي نحمل فينا العنب والتين الروحي. يصير كل منّا أشبه بحبة العنب التي ترتبط بإخوتها خلال الصليب (الفرع الخشبي) والتي يلزم أن تجتاز المعصرة وتحتمل الضيّق مع ذاك الذي قال: "قد دست المعصرة وحدي ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد" (إش 63: 3). وليدرك كل واحد منّا -مهما بلغت مواهبه أو قدراته أو مركزه الروحي أو الاجتماعي أو رتبته الكنسيّة- أنه ليس إلا بذرة في التينة المقدّسة، لا قيمة لها في ذاتها خارج الجماعة المقدّسة، ولا عذوبة لها إلا بثبوتها في غلاف المحبّة الحلو الذي الحلو الذي يضم الجميع معًا بروح الاتفاق والسلام!














=










=


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2018)

*

"ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات. كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبّأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شيّاطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟‍ فحينئذ أصرِّح لهم أني لا أعرفكم قط. اذهبوا عنّي يا فاعلي الإثم" 
[   متى 7  :  21-23   ]
*


يحدّثنا السيّد عن يوم مجيئه الأخير، حيث فيه يلتقي مع الأشرار لا كعريس مفرح بل كديّان مرهب، لا تشفع فيهم صلواتهم الطويلة الباطلة، ولا كرازتهم باسمه، ولا إخراجهم الشيّاطين وصنعهم قوات باسمه... فهو لا يعرفهم لأنهم فعلة إثم.

الله يعرف أولاده وخدّامه المقدّسين، ولا يعرف الأشرار فعلة الإثم، لهذا عندما سقط آدم في الخطيّة سأله: أين أنت؟ وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [كان الله يعرف أن آدم في الجنّة، ويعلم كل ما قد حدث، لكنّه إذ أخطأ آدم لم يعرفه الله، إذ قال له: أين أنت؟
 كأنه لا يراه، لأن آدم اعتزل النور الإلهي والبرّ، فصار تحت ظلال الخطيّة وظلمة الموت.] يُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على قول السيد: "لا أعرفكم" هكذا: [لا أراكم في نوري، في البرّ الذي أعرفه 
فالله لا يرانا في نوره عندما نطيل الصلوات باطلًا أو نكرز باسمه أو نصنع قوّات وإنما حينما نحيا معه وبه ونسلك طريقه.




*     إنهم يتعجّبون لأنهم يعاقبون مع أنهم صنعوا معجزات، أمّا أنت فلا تتعجّب لأن كل المواهب إنّما أُعطيت لهم كهبة مجّانيّة لم يساهموا فيها من جانبهم بشيء، لذا فهم يعاقبون بعدل، إذ هم جاحدون مَن أكرمهم... لنخف أيها الأحبّاء ولنهتم بحياتنا جدًا فلا نُحسب أشرارا لأننا لم نصنع معجزات الآن. لأن المعجزات لا تفيدنا في شيء وكما أن عدم صنعها لا يضرّنا، إنّما نهتم بكل فضيلة

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     كتابة أسمائنا في السماء برهان على حياتنا الفاضلة، أمّا إخراج الشيّاطين فهو هبة من المخلّص، لذلك يقول للذين يفتخرون بعمل القوات دون ممارسة الحياة الفاضلة: "لا أعرفكم"، إذ لا يعرف الله طريق الأشرار

القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى



























=


----------



## asmicheal (18 مارس 2018)

*
"فكل من يسمع أقوالي ويعمل بها أشبِّهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخرة، فنزل المطر وجاءت الأنهار وهبّت الرياح ووقعت على ذلك البيت، فلم يسقط، لأنه كان مؤسّسًا على الصخر. وكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها يشبّه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل، فنزل المطر وجاءت الأنهار وهبّت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط، وكان سقوطه عظيمًا" 
[  متى  7 : 24-27  ].

*


 القديس أغسطينوس: 
الإنسان المؤسَّس على المسيح لا يخاف من الخزعبلات المظلمة، لأنه ماذا يعني بالمطر سوى أمورًا رديئة؛ كما لا يخشى َإشاعات البشر التي كما أظن يُرمز إليها بالرياح، أنه لا يخاف الحياة الزمنيّة التي تفيض على الأرض (كالأنهار) بالشهوات الجسديّة... أمّا الإنسان الذي يسمع ولا يعمل بها فيكون في خطر من هذه الأمور الثلاثة، لأنه بلا أساس راسخ، إنه يبني دمارًا


الصخرة الحقيقيّة التي يُبنى عليها البيت الروحي هي كلمة الله المكتوبة كما هي كلمة الله المتجسّد، إذ يقول: [لنحسب كتاب الله المقدّس كما لو كان حقلًا فيه نودّ إقامة مبنى. ليتنا لا نتراخى ولا نقف عند السطح بل نحفر إلى الأعماق حتى نبلغ الصخرة، " والصخرة كانت المسيح" 





القديس جيروم على العبارات السابقة، قائلًا: [المطر الذي يعمل على هدم البيت بلا رحمة هو الشيطان، والأنهار تُشير هنا إلى أضداد المسيح، والرياح إلى قوات الشرّ الروحيّة التي في الهواء، "فإن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل الرؤساء، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشرّ الروحيّة في السمويّات" (أف 6: 12). هذه وقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط، لأنه كان مؤسّسًا على الصخرة. على هذه الصخرة أسّس الله كنيسته، ومنها استمدّ الرسول بطرس اسمه: "أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي" (مت 16: 18). على هذه الصخرة لا يوجد أثر للحيّة، لذا يقول النبي في ثقة: "وأقام على صخرة رجليّ" (مز 40: 2)، وفي موضع آخر يقول: "الصخور ملجأ للوبار" (مز 104: 18). فالوبار يلجأ إلى الصخور بكونه خائفًا... (وموسى النبي إذ كان كالوبار صغيرًا) قال له الرب بعد خروجه من أرض مصر: "إني أضعك في نقرة من الصخرة، وأسترك بيدي حتى اجتاز ثم أرفع يدي فتنظر ورائي" (خر33: 22-23)] 


هكذا إذ نشعر أننا صغار في حاجة إلى صخرة نلتجئ إليها نتقدّم إلى المسيح يسوع صخر الدهور نحتمي فيه، وعليه يقوم بناؤنا الروحي، هاربين من الحيّة التي لا تقدر أن تجد لها موضعًا في الصخرة الحقيقيّة فلا تقترب إلينا.

ليتنا لا نبني إيماننا على الرمل، أي الهرطقات، لئلا يقوم البناء سريعًا وينهدم أيضًا سريعًا. إنه الطريق السهل الواسع ونهايته الهلاك.



































=


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2018)

*

"فلما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال، بهتت الجموع من تعليمه، لأنه كان يعلّمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة"
 [  متى 7   :  28  ]. *


حقًا ما أحوجنا أن يمسك السيّد نفسه بأيدينا لنحفر ونعمِّق في كتابه المقدّس، فنكتشفه أمامنا بل وفينا، نراه لا كمن يقدّم وصايا مجرّدة إنّما يعطي قوّة وسلطانًا. يتكلّم فينا عاملًا في حياتنا بروحه القدّوس ليتجلّى ببهائه في حياتنا الداخليّة ويحوّل سلوكنا إلى شهادة حق للحياة السماويّة المجيدة فيه.














=


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2018)

*

"ولما نزل من الجبل تبعته جموع كثيرة،

وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له، قائلًا:

يا سيّد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهّرني"

 [متى 8   :  1-2].
*

لم تتم المعجزات استعراضًا لقوّة لاهوت السيّد، وإنما حملت أولًا وقبل كل شيء إعلانًا عن محبّة الله الفائقة نحو الإنسان، وقد اختار الإنجيليّون عيّنات من معجزات السيّد غير المحصاة ليقدّموا لنا فكر الله من نحونا. فالإنجيلي متّى يقدّم لنا بعد عرضه للموعظة على الجبل تطهير الأبرص اليهودي، وشفاء غلام قائد المائة الأممي، المعجزة الأولى تكشف عن رسالة السيّد نحو اليهود، ألا وهي تطهيرهم من كل دنس حلّ بهم، والثانية رسالته نحو الأمم الذين تعرّضوا للهلاك بسبب العبادة الوثنيّة.


 العلامة أوريجينوس
[إذ كان يسوع يُعلِّم على قمّة الجبل كان معه تلاميذه، هؤلاء الذين أُعطى لهم أن يعرفوا أسرار تعاليمه السماويّة، خلالها ينعم قلب العالم الجامد بمعرفة الخلاص وتنفتح عينا الأعمى اللتان أظلمتا بظلال الهموم الأرضيّة بواسطة نور الحق... الآن إذ ينزل من الجبل تتبعه جموع كثيرة. إنهم لم يستطيعوا بطريق ما أن يصعدوا على الجبل، إذ تثقّلوا بأحمال الخطايا، فإن لم يُنزع عنهم هذا العبء لن يستطيعوا أن يرتفعوا إلى أعالي الأسرار الإلهيّة... لقد نزل إليهم الرب، أي تنازل إلى ضعفاتهم وعجزهم مُظهرًا رحمته نحو ضعفهم وبؤسهم، فتبعته الجموع: البعض لأنهم أحبّوه والكثيرون لأجل تعاليمه، وآخرون من أجل أعماله الشفائيّة وحنوّه.]



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لاحظ أن التلاميذ وحدهم قيل عنهم أنهم صعدوا ليسوع على الجبل، لكنّه إذ نزل يسوع من الجبل تبعته الجموع، وبالحق جموع كثيرة لأن الجبل هو قمّة الفضيلة وبرج الكنيسة، حيث لا تقدر الجموع أن تأتي إلى المسيح وتقترب منها، إذ كانوا مثقّلين بالخطيّة أو الاهتمامات الزمنيّة... لكنّه بحنوّه السامي نزل إلى من هم أسفل هؤلاء الذين بسبب الضعف البشري لم يقدروا أن يسمعوه على قمّة الجبل، عندئذ تبعته الجموع




القديس جيروم: [بعد إلقاء عظته وتعليمه سنحت الفرصة لعمل معجزة بها يثبّت العظة التي سُمعت حالًا


القديس أمبروسيوس في تطهير هذا الأبرص صورة رمزيّة حيّة لتطهير كل إنسان قادم إلى كلمة الله الحي،ّ لينال منه تطهيرًا عن خطاياه. لهذا يقول: [في هذه الحادثة لم يعيّن البشير اسم المكان الذي تمّت فيه المعجزة، مشيرًا إلى أن الذي شفي لا ينتمي إلى مدينة معيّنة، وإنما لشعوب العالم أجمع.] يعود فيقول: [لم يُطهِّر الرب أبرصًا واحدًا، إنّما يُطهِّر الكل قائلًا: "أنتم الآن أنقياء بسبب الكلام الذي كلّمتكم به" (يو 15: 3). فإن كان شفاء البرص يتم بواسطة كلمة الرب، فإن احتقار كلمة الرب هو البرص الذي يصيب الروح[387].]

ويقدّم لنا هذا الأبرص صورة حيّة للصلاة الحقيقيّة من جانبين:



أولًا: جاء للسيّد وسجد له قبل أن ينطق بكلمة تخص احتياجاته، وكأنه يقدّم العبادة لله والخضوع له أولًا. يطلب ما لله قبل أن يسأل ما لنفسه. بهذه الروح جعلت الكنيسة صلاة الشكر في مقدّمة كل الليتورجيّات والصلوات الجماعيّة والخاصة، مقدّمين ذبيحة الشكر لله قبل أن نسأله شيئًا لأنفسنا، معلنين حبّنا له!



ثانيًا: لم يطلب الأبرص شيئًا محدّدًا لكنّه يعرض آلامه على مخلّصه، تاركًا الأمر بين يديه، فلم يقل له "طهّرني"، وإنما إن أردت تقدر أن تطهّرني. يتكلّم في ثقة وإيمان بإمكانيّة السيّد وحبّه ورعايته وحكمته، تاركًا أمر تطهيره بين يديه. بنفس الروح أرسلت أختا لعازر له قائلتين: "الذي تحبّه مريض".




يُعلّق العلامة أوريجينوس على كلمات الأبرص وبلسانه قائلًا: 

[إني أعرف أنك قادر أن تفعل كل شيء. وأنا لا أسألك سلطانك، ولا أطلب قدرتك، فإني أعرف أن البشر ضعفاء، لكنّني أطلب إرادتك. فإذا ما تمتّعت بإرادتك يتبعها السلطان الذي يحقّق هذه النعمة لي... لي الربح، ولك أنت التسبيح، وللمشاهدين معرفة متزايدة للحق خلال المعجزة... أنت الذي سبق فطهّرت بخادمك إليشع نعمان الأبرص الرئيس بسوريا، آمرًا إيّاه أن يغتسل في الأردن، الآن تقدر إن أردت أن تطهّرنى
















=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2018)

*

"مدّ يسوع يده ولمسه، قائلًا: أريد فأطهر" [متى  8  :  3]

*

أولًا
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لم يقل فقط وإنما تبع القول العمل في الحال
حقًا إن السيّد هو كلمة الله صاحب السلطان الذي يقول فيكون، لكنّه ربط القول بلمس اليدّ كمثَل لنا، حتى تلتحم كلماتنا نحن أيضًا بعمل أيدينا، فلا نعيش كأصحاب كلام نظري، إنّما مع الكلمات نعمل بلا توقف. فنربط تسابيحنا وعبادتنا وقراءاتنا الإنجيليّة بأعمال المحبّة التقويّة، نحو الله والناس ونحو أنفسنا أيضًا. ليت صلواتنا تتزكّى بأعمال أيدينا بالروح القدس العامل فينا، فتصير مقبولة لدى الله! لهذا يقول الرسول: "طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرًا في فعلها" (يع5: 16). سرّ اقتدارها ليس في الكلمات الخارجة، إنّما في الحياة المقدّسة في الرب، الحاملة لثمر الروح القدس العملي!


ثانيًا: يقول القديس كيرلس الإسكندري: [لقد وهبه لمسة يده المقدّسة المعتنية به، وفي الحال تركه البرص وفارقه المرض] ما أحوجنا إلى إدراك يدّ الله المترفّقة بنا، ورؤيتنا لرعايته الإلهيّة فيزداد إيماننا به وننال أكثر ممّا نطلب


ثالثًا: بهذا التصرّف أوضح السيّد الفارق بينه وبين إليشع النبي، الذي لم يكن ممكنًا أن يلمس نعمان السرياني الأبرص، ولا خرج حتى للقائه، بل أرسل إليه يطلب منه أن يذهب إلى الأردن ويستحم فيه سبع مرّات. لقد خشيَ أن يتنجّس، أمّا السيّد فلمس الأبرص إذ لم يكن ممكنًا للبرص أن ينجِّسه بل يهرب البرص منه في الحال. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لكي يوضّح الرب أنه يشفي لا كعبد بل كسيّد مطلق، لذلك لمسه أيضًا، فإن يده لا تتدنّس من البرص، بل يُطهِّر الجسد الأبرص بيده المقدّسة] 

ويقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [لقد لمسه لكي يظهر أن كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين (تي 1: 15)، وأن دنس إنسان لا يلصق بغيره، ولا النجاسة الخارجيّة تنجّس طهارة القلب.] مرّة أخرى يقول على لسان السيد: [إني لا احتقر الناموس لكنّني أشفي الجرح! إنّني لا أكسر الوصيّة لكنّني أزيل البرص وأطهِّره، إذ أمدّ يدي يهرب البرص، ولا يقترب دنسه من كمالي، ولا يقاوم سلطاني]



رابعًا: في دراستنا لسفر حزقيال رأينا أن "اليد" تُشير إلى أقنوم الابن، ومدّها إنّما يُشير إلى ظهوره أو تجسّده، فمدّ يد السيّد ولمس الأبرص إنّما يُشير إلى ظهوره حسب الجسد في وسط اليهود، وتلامسهم معه جسديًا كما روحيًا حتى يطهَّروا من كل دنس قد تعلّق بهم.

إذ طهّر الأبرص، "قال له يسوع: انظر أن لا تقول لأحد، بل اذهب أرِ نفسك للكاهن، وقدّم القربان الذي أمر به موسى شهادة لهم" 

يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [لماذا أمره ألا يقول لأحد؟ حتى يتعلّم الذين ينالون من الله موهبة الشفاء ألا يطلبوا مديحًا ممن يشفونهم، ومجدًا من الآخرين، لئلا يسقطوا في الكبرياء الذي هو أشرّ الخطايا.]



لماذا أمره بالذهاب إلى الكاهن؟
أولًا: أراد السيّد تأكيد احترامه للشريعة التي هي من وضعه، فإنه ما جاء لينقضها بل ليكمّلها. لقد طالبه أن يؤكّد طهارته عن طريق الكهنة - كما في الشريعة - قبل أن يلتقي به أحد. في أكثر من موضع كشف السيّد موقفه من الكنيسة اليهوديّة، أنه ما جاء ليهدم بل ليبني، فإن هدَم إنّما يهدِم ما حملته القيادات الكنسيّة اليهوديّة من رياء وحب للظهور واهتمام بالزمنيّات وحرفيّة في الفهم وشكليّة في العبادة، لكنّه ما جاء ليثور على النظام في ذاته أو الطقس إن قدّم بروحه لا في حرفيّة قاتله. لقد جاء لكي يدخل بالرمز إلى كمال ما يرمز إليه. فإن كان مجيئه ينهي الكهنوت اللاوي لا يكون هذا بتدميره، وإنما بظهور كهنوت السيّد المسيح على طقس ملكي صادق.



ثانيًا: بإرساله للكهنة أراد شهادة عمليّة ملموسة بين يديّ الكهنة، ليدركوا أنه المسيّا المخلّص القادر على الإبراء من البرص. يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [سمح للأبرص بذلك شهادة لهم... فقد عُرف اليهود في كل العصور بإعلانهم عن غيرتهم على الناموس، قائلين أن موسى كان خادمًا لإرادة السماء، وقد بذلوا كل طاقتهم للتقليل من شأن المسيح كمخلّص البشر، فقالوا صراحة: "نحن نعلم أن موسى كلّمه الله، وأما هذا فما نعلم من أين هو" (يو 9: 29). لهذا كان من اللازم أن يقنعهم بهذه العلامات، أن كرامة موسى أقل من مجد المسيح. كان موسى مجرّد خادم أمين في بيت الله، أمّا المسيح فابن في بيت أبيه (عب 3: 5-6). شفاء الأبرص كان شهادة واضحة أن المسيح قد غيّر شريعة موسى بطريقة لا توصف. فإنه إذ تذمَّرت مريم أخت موسى عليه ضُربت بالبرص، وقد حزن موسى عليها حزنًا شديدًا، لكنّه عجز عن إزالة هذا المرض عنها. لقد سقط أمام الله يطلب منه: "اللهمّ اشفها" (عد 12: 13). لاحظ بعناية كيف وُجد هنا توسل مع صلاة وطلبة إلى السمو الإلهي، أمّا مخلّص البشريّة فبسلطان إلهي بحق يقول: أريد فأطهر. إذن شفاء الأبرص كان إنذارًا للكهنة، ليتعلّموا منه أن ظنّهم بأن موسى أعظم منه هو انحراف عن الحق. حقًا يليق بهم أن يكرموا موسى كخادم للناموس، معيّن للنعمة ومعروف للملائكة (غل 3: 19)، أمّا عمانوئيل فبالأكثر يُقدَّم له التسبيح والمجد بكونه ابن الآب الحق[394].]

ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [عندما يراه الكاهن (اليهودي) يتحقّق أنه لم ينل الشفاء حسب الناموس، لكن أبرأته نعمة الله التي تفوق الناموس]



ثالثًا: بإرساله للكاهن أراد من اليهود أن يعيدوا النظر في طقس تطهير الأبرص (لا 14)، فيشهد لعمل السيّد المسيح الخلاصي، خاصة أمر العصفورين، حيث يذبح الواحد ويطير الآخر، إشارة إلى موت السيّد وقيامته، الأمر الذي أرجو الحديث عنه بأكثر تفصيل في دراستنا لسفر اللاويين.



رابعًا: يرى القدّيسان جيروم وأمبروسيوس في هذا التصرّف توجيه السيّد لنا بالخضوع للكهنة في الرب.



خامسًا: يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم في هذا التصرّف أن السيّد يعلّمنا تجنّب الكبرياء والافتخار
إن كان رب المجد الذي يشفي بسلطانه الشخصي أراد أن يخفي أعماله العجيبة، فكم بالأكثر يليق بنا نحن الذين تحت الضعف أن نخفي ما ينعم به علينا السيّد، من عطايا ومواهب ونعم، حفظًا عليها من حرب محبّة مديح الناس، التي تقتل كل عطيّة صالحة. لنتمثل بوالديّ موسى النبي اللذين أخفيا الطفل جميل الصورة في بيتهما ثلاثة شهور فلم يقتله فرعون، مقدّمين لنا العظيم في الأنبياء. هكذا لنُخفِ كل فضيلة جميلة في بيتنا ولا نعرضها لفرعون الحقيقي، شيطان حب الظهور!



سادسًا: يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أنه قد دفعه نحو الكنيسة ليقدّم ذبيحة شكر لله، معلقًا على هذا التصرّف بقوله: [ليتنا نقدّم لله التشكّرات على الدوام، فنجعلها تسبق كلماتنا وأعمالنا

[ليتنا لا نقدّم التشكّرات فقط من أجل البركات التي تحل بنا، وإنما من أجل البركات التي تحل بالآخرين] ويكمّل حديثه عن أهمّية الشكر بقوله: [هذا هو الأمر الذي يحرّر الإنسان من الأرض، ويرفعنا إلى السماء، ويجعلنا ملائكة بدلًا من أن نكون بشرًا. فإن الملائكة يشكِّلون طغمة تقدّم التشكّرات لله من أجل الصالحات الموهوبة لنا، قائلين: "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" (لو2: 14)



















=


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2018)

*
"ولما دخل يسوع كفرناحوم جاء إليه قائد مائة يطلب إليه ويقول:

يا سيّد، غلامي مطروح في البيت مفلوجًا متعذّبًا جدًا"

 [ متى 8  :5-6  ].

*


لقد جاء هذا القائد الروماني يمثّل كنيسة الأمم المعذّبة جدًا في شخص العبد (الغلام) بسبب العبادة الوثنيّة، وجهلها التام عن حياة الشركة مع الله. لقد جاءت إليه تصرخ أن عبدها مطروح في البيت، مصاب بالفالج، وهكذا تقدّمت بالإيمان إلى السيّد المسيح الذي لم يقم في وسطها كما أقام في الأمة اليهوديّة، إنّما سمعت عنه خلال كلمة الكرازة، فطلبت الشفاء من الفالج الذي أصابها كل هذا الزمان.

إن كان السيّد المسيح لم يولد جسديًا وسط الأمم، لكنّه يقول لهم "أنا آتي واشفيه" [7]. إنه لا يستنكف من دخوله بيتهم الذي تدنّس بالأوثان، فهو عالم أنه بحلوله فيه تتحطّم الوثنيّة وُيطرد الشرّ، ويتحقّق الشفاء الروحي للنفوس التي تتقبّله. إنه وعد يُقدّم لكل نفس تشعر بفالج الخطيّة ومرارتها، وتصرخ إلى مخلّصها في أدب ووقار، وطرح عليه أتعابها وآلامها، لتسمع صوته المحب "أنا آتي واشفيه". نعم تعال أيها الرب يسوع، لتحل بالإيمان فينا، أنت سرّ شفائنا.












=


----------



## asmicheal (23 مارس 2018)

*

"يا سيّد لست مستحقًا أن تدخل تحت سقفي، لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ غلامي، لأني أنا أيضًا إنسان تحت السلطان. لي جند تحت يدي، أقول لهذا اذهب فيذهب، ولآخر اِئْتِ فيأتي، ولعبدي أفعل هذا فيفعل" [  متى 8  : 8-9   ].

*


  دعا (قائد المائة) نفسه غير مستحق لدخول السيّد بيته، فأظهر نفسه مستحقًا لدخوله لا في بيته بل في قلبه. فلو لم ينطق قائد المائة هذه الكلمات في إيمان وتواضع ما استطاع قلبه أن يحتمل دخول من يخاف من دخوله تحت سقف بيته.



  لم يدخل (السيّد) منزل قائد المائة بالجسد؛ كان غائبًا عنه جسديًا، لكنّه كان حاضرًا فيه بجلاله، شافيًا غلامه... لقد كان الرب متجسّدًا بين اليهود وحدهم، فلم يُولد من عذراء ولا عاش بين شعوب الأمم... ومع هذا فقد تحقّق ما قيل عنه: "شعب لم أعرفه يتعبّد لي" (مز 18: 43)، ولكن كيف يتعبّد له دون أن يعرفه؟ "من سماع الأذن يسمعون لي" (مز 18: 44). لقد عرفه اليهود فصلبوه، وأما العالم كلّه فسمع عنه وآمن به

القديس أغسطينوس
































=


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2018)

*

"فلما سمع يسوع تعجّب، وقال للذين يتبعون:

الحق أقول لكم لم أجد ولا في إسرائيل إيمانًا بمقدار هذا.
أقول لكم أن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتّكئون مع إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السماوات.

وأما بنو الملكوت فيُطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجيّة.

هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان.

ثم قال يسوع لقائد المائة: اذهب وكما آمنت ليكن لك،

فبرأ غلامه في تلك الساعة"
 [  متى 8  : 10-13  ].

*


حقًا ليس شيء يفرِّح الله مثل إيماننا به، فقد تعجّب السيّد عندما رأى في قائد المائة هذا الإيمان في قلبه ومُعلنًا على لسانه. يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [لاحظ أي أمر عظيم، هذا الذي يجعل يسوع ابن الله الوحيد يتعجّب! فإن الذهب والغنى والممالك والسلاطين في عينيه كالظل أو كزهرة تذبل، ليس شيء من هذه الأمور تجعل الله يُعجب بها أو ينظر إليها كأمر عظيم أو ثمين اللهم إلا الإيمان! بهذا يعجب الله ويكرمه، ويتطلّع إليه كأمر مقبول لديه



 القديس أغسطينوس: [من الذي عمل فيه هذا الإيمان إلا ذاك الذي تعجّب منه...؟! أمّا كونه قد تعجّب إنّما لكي نعجب نحن أيضًا مقدّمًا نفسه مثالًا نقتدي به


لقد طُرد أبناء الملكوت -أي اليهود- من حضن إبراهيم، إذ يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [اليهود هم الذين تقبّلوا الناموس الحاوي أمثال الأمور المقبلة، لكنها إذ تحقّقت رفضوها

ويقول القديس جيروم: [يدعى اليهود أبناء الملكوت، لأن سبق فملك عليهم من بين الأمم


 القديس جيروم: [تُدعى الظلمة خارجيّة، لأن من يسحب من عند الرب يصير النور خلفه


القديس جيروم أن هذا يُشير إلى قيامة الجسد، ليشترك مع النفس في الجزاء. [إن كان يوجد بكاء للعيون وصرير للأسنان أي للعظام، فبالحق ستكون قيامة للأجساد التي سقطت.]






































=


----------



## asmicheal (27 مارس 2018)

*
"ولما جاء يسوع إلى بيت بطرس رأى حماته مطروحة ومحمومة،

فلمس يدها فتركتها الحمى، فقامت وخدمتهم" 
[  متى  8  : 14-15].

*


أعلن السيّد اهتمامه ببيت خادمه أو تلميذه، فإن كان الخادم قد سلّم حياته في يديّ السيّد مشتهيًا أن تكون كل لحظة من لحظات عمره لحساب الخدمة، يعوِّضه الرب بالاهتمام بعائلته حتى في الأمور الزمنيّة.

إن كان في تطهير الأبرص اليهودي أعلن السيّد تطهيره لليهود القابلين الإيمان به، وبشفاء عبد قائد المائة أوضح شفاءه للأمم، فإنه بشفاء حماة بطرس أعلن اهتمامه بالنساء أيضًا إذ شفاها لتقوم فتخدمه. إنه يطلب خدمة كل إنسان.

ويُعلّق القديس أمبروسيوس على شفاء حماة بطرس التي أصابتها الحمى بقوله: [ربّما كانت حماة سمعان تصوّر جسدنا الذي أصابته حُمَّى الخطايا المختلفة ودفعته نحو الشهوات الكثيرة، فإن هذه الحَمى ليست بأقل من التي تصيب الجسد، إذ تحرق القلب...! لقد كانت (حماة سمعان) مطروحة ومسمّرة وأسيرة تتألّم بسبب حُمى الجسد، وكانت الضرورة تقتضي البحث عن طبيب، لكن من يستطيع أن يشفي جراحات الروح؟! أي طبيب يقدر أن يبرئ الآخرين وهو عاجز عن إبراء نفسه؟ من يقدر أن يهب الحياة للغير وهو عاجز عن الهروب بنفسه من الموت، لأن الجميع قد ماتوا في آدم، لأنه كما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطيّة إلى العالم وبالخطيّة الموت هكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع؟ (رو 5: 12)









=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2018)

*"للثعالب أوْجرة ولطيور السماء أوكار، أمّا ابن الإنسان فليس له أين يسند رأسه" [   متى  8 : 18-20].

*


تقدّم إليه الكاتب اليهودي ممثِّلًا الأمة اليهوديّة كلها يسأله أن يتبعه، ظانًا أنه مَلكًا أرضيًا. لقد التصق به اليهود أولًا بفكرهم المادي حاسبين أنه يخلّصهم من الاستعمار الروماني ويسيطر بهم على العالم


وبفكرهم المادي هذا وجدت الثعالب الماكرة لها أوْجرة في داخلهم، وطيور السماء المتشامخة في قلوبهم أوكارًا. سلكوا بخبث الثعالب وبكبرياء الطيور، فلم يكن ممكنًا أن يجد السيّد المسيح البسيط والمتواضع موضعًا في داخلهم يسند فيه رأسه. إن كان الآب هو رأس المسيح، فإن السيّد المسيح وهو يشتهي أن يستريح في كل قلب ليدخل بالآب فيه خلال الصليب لا يجد موضعًا للمصالحة مع الخبيث المتعالي.

ليهبنا الله قلوبًا متواضعة بسيطة فلا تجد الثعالب لها فينا أوْجرة ولا الطيور المتشامخة أوكارًا، إنّما يسند السيّد المسيح رأسه فيها، مقدّسا إيّاها هيكلًا مقدّسًا وسماءً ثانية، ومنزلًا له ولأبيه.

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [لقد رفض رب المجد إنسانًا متكبّرا من تلمذته، هذا الذي أراد أن يتبعه... لقد قال له ما معناه: إن فيك خداعًا كالثعالب وكبرياء كطيور السماء، أمّا ابن الإنسان البسيط غير المخادع والمتواضع بلا كبرياء فليس له فيك أين يسند رأسه... إنه يسند رأسه ولا يرفعها، قاصدًا التواضع

يقول القديس جيروم: [إن هذا الكاتب قد رفضه (الرب) لأنه شهد المعجزات العظيمة وأراد أن يتبع المخلّص لينتفع من المعجزات. كان يتمنّى ما تمنّاه سيمون الساحر عندما أراد شراء الموهبة من بطرس، لهذا أدان المسيح إيمان هذا الكاتب وقال له: لماذا تريد أن تتبعني؟ هل من أجل الغنى والمكسب؟ إنّني فقير جدًا ليس لي مأوى أو حتى سقف يظلّلني!

ويكتب القديس جيروم في إحدى رسائله موضّحًا كيف نقيم الموضع الذي فيه يسند السيّد رأسه، قائلًا: [ابن الإنسان ليس له أين يسند رأسه، فهل تخطط أنت لإقامة مبانٍ شاهقة وقاعات فسيحة؟! إن كنت تنظر أن ترث خيرات هذا العالم فإنك لا تستطيع أن تكون شريكًا مع المسيح في الميراث (رو8: 17)











=


----------



## asmicheal (14 أبريل 2018)

*
"يا سيّد ائذن لي أن أمضي أولًا وأدفن أبي. فقال له يسوع: اتبعني ودع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم" [متى   8  : 21-22].

*


إن كان الكاتب الأول قد تقدّم ليتبع السيّد وبسبب تمسكه بفكره المادي ورياء قلبه حُرم من التمتّع بالتلمذة له، فإن هذا الكاتب الآخر كان يمثّل الأمم الذين مات آباؤهم في عبادة الأوثان، وفي شعور بالعوز والاحتياج تقدّموا يطلبون التلمذة له. لقد قبلهم السيّد من أجل عطشهم وجوعهم للبرّ، سائلًا إيّاهم أن يتركوا الموتى أي يتركوا آباءهم الذين فقدوا حياتهم الروحيّة وعاشوا كأموات.

لعلّ هذا الكاتب كان مشتاقًا أن يتبع السيّد، وكأن العائق هو أباه الذي في سن الشيخوخة، فطلب السيّد منه أن يأذن له أن يبقى مع والده حتى يموت وعندئذ يكرِّس حياته له. طلب السيّد منه أن يترك الأموات حسب الروح أن يدفنوا من يموت حسب الجسد، أمّا هو فيتفرّغ للخدمة. وكأن السيّد أراد أن يميّز بين الأموات حسب الجسد والأموات حسب الروح. خدمة دفن الأموات حسب الجسد أمر سهل يمكن للجميع أن يقوموا به، أمّا ما هو أهم، فهو دفن الأموات حسب الروح مع السيّد المسيح ليقوموا معه، أي خدمة الكرازة بالمسيح المصلوب القائم من الأموات حتى ينعم الأموات بالروح بالقيامة الروحيّة. بمعنى آخر يسأله السيّد ألا يبكي على الميّت حسب الجسد، حتى وإن كان والده، إنّما يبكي على الميّت حسب الروح، وإن كان ليس قريبًا له حسب الدم أو الجنس!

*     فلتبكِ بالأحرى على الذين يتركون الكنيسة بسبب جرائمهم وخطاياهم، الذين يسقطون تحت الدينونة بسبب أخطائهم

القديس جيروم

*     كان هناك ميّت يحتاج إلى دفن، ووجد أموات أيضًا يدفنون الميّت. واحد ميّت بالجسد والآخرون أموات بالروح.

*     كيف يحدث موت للنفس؟ عندما لا يوجد إيمان! كيف يحدث موت للجسد؟ عندما لا توجد النفس! إذن فنفس النفس هو الإيمان. يقول المسيح: من آمن بي، وإن كان ميّتًا بالجسد، فإنه يحيا في الروح، حتى يقوم الجسد أيضًا ولا يموت بعد

القديس أغسطينوس

*     كما أن الجسد يموت بفقده النفس التي هي حياته، هكذا تموت النفس بفقدها الله الذي هو حياتها.

*     يريدنا أن نموت لكي نعيش، فإنّنا نعيش لكي نموت!

القديس أغسطينوس




























=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أبريل 2018)

*

"ولما دخل السفينة تبعه تلاميذه،

وإذا اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطّت الأمواج السفينة،

وكان هو نائمًا.

فتقدّم تلاميذه وأيقظوه، قائلين: يا سيّد نجّنا فإنّنا نهلك.

فقال لهم: ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الإيمان؟

ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم.

فتعجّب الناس، قائلين: أي إنسان هذا،

فإن الرياح والبحر جميعًا تطيعه"
 [  متى 8  :   23-27].













*

دخل السيّد السفينة وتبعه تلاميذه، وفجأة حدث اضطراب عظيم، فقد عُرف بحر الجليل بالعواصف العنيفة المفاجئة، وهو بحيرة صغيرة طولها ثلاثة عشر ميلًا وأكبر أجزاء عرضها ثمانية أميال.

ما حدث إنّما يقدّم لنا صورة حيّة للكنيسة في جهادها في بحر هذا العالم، فإنها تُهاجَم بعواصف شديدة يثيرها الشيطان ضدّها، إذ لا يطيق المسيح الحالّ فيها رأسًا لها، فيظن حتى التلاميذ أحيانًا أنهم يهلكون. لكن يتجلّى مسيحها الحيّ ليعطيها سلامه. وما أقوله عن الكنيسة إنّما أكرّره بخصوص المؤمن كعضو في الكنيسة المقدّسة الذي ينعم بهذه العضويّة خلال مياه المعموديّة، فيتمتّع بسكنى السيّد المسيح فيه، ويصير ملكوتًا سماويًا وهيكلًا لله. هذا لا يعني توقُّف التجارب عن مهاجمته، بل بالعكس يزداد هجومها بالأكثر من أجل السيّد المسيح الساكن فيه. لكنها تعجز عن أن تهلكه مادام المؤمن في يدّ عريسه، في سهر روحي ويقظة بلا نوم.

 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم حدوث ذلك قائلًا:

[لقد نام لكي يعطي فرصة لظهور خوفهم، ولكي يجعل فهمهم لما يحدث أكثر وضوحًا... لكنه لم يفعل هذا في حضرة الجماهير حتى لا يُدانوا على قلّة إيمانهم، وإنما انفرد بهم وأصلح من شأنهم، وقبل أن يُهدئ عاصفة المياه أنهى أولًا عاصفة نفوسهم موبّخا إيّاهم: لماذا شككتم يا قليلي الإيمان؟ معلّمًا إيّاهم أيضًا أن الخوف سببه ليس اقتراب التجارب إنّما ضعف ذهنهم




سرّ التعب الحقيقي ليست الرياح الخارجيّة والعواصف الظاهرة إنّما رياح النفس غير المستقرة وأمواجها الداخليّة بسبب عدم إيمانها، لهذا هدّأ نفوسهم في الداخل وعندئذ أسكت الخارج!

لقد نام السيّد في السفينة، الأمر الذي يحدث فينا حين نتعلّق بالخطايا ونتفاعل معها، ولا نترك ربّنا يسوع يعمل فينا ويقود سفينة حياتنا، لذلك يرى القديس جيروم أننا نوقظ السيّد بالتوبة عن خطايانا، إذ يقول: [إن كان بسبب خطايانا ينام فلنقل: "استيقظ لماذا تتغافى يا رب؟!" (مز 44: 23). وإذ تلطم الأمواج سفينتنا فلنوقظه قائلين: "يا سيّد نجّنا فإنّنا نهلك" (مت8: 25، لو8: 24)



القديس أغسطينوس ان نوم السيّد المسيح إنّما هو تجاهلنا الإيمان له ونسياننا إياه، فيكون المسيح الذي يحلّ بالإيمان في قلوبنا (أف 3: 17) كمن هو نائم في قلوبنا. لهذا يلزمنا أن نوقظهk أي نستدعي إيماننا به. بالإيمان الحيّ نلتقي بعريسنا القادر وحده أن يهدّئ الأمواج الثائرة ضدّنا في الداخل كما في الخارج.

ويُعلّق أيضًا القديس أغسطينوس على هذه المعجزة سائلًا إيّانا أن نوقظ السيّد المسيح فينا بتذكُّرنا كلماته التي لها فاعليّتها فينا، إذ يقول:  

[البحارة هم النفوس التي تعبر هذا العالم في السفينة التي هي رمز الكنيسة. في الحقيقة كل إنسان هو هيكل الله، وقلبه هو السفينة التي تبحر ولا تغرق إن كانت أفكاره صالحة.

لقد سمعتَ إهانة، فهي ريح! لقد غضبتَ، فهذه موجه! إذ تهب الرياح (الإهانات) وتعلو الأمواج (الغضب) تصبح السفينة في خطر، ويصير القلب في تهلكة يترنّح هنا وهناك.

عندما تسمع إهانة تشتاق إلى الانتقام، وتُسر بضرر الآخرين فتهلَك. لماذا يحدث هذا؟ لأن المسيح نائم فيك... إنك نسيت المسيح! أيقظه فيك، أي تذَكِّره. نبِّهه إلى اشتياقاتك بأنك تريد أن تنتقم... تذَكِّره، بتذكُّر كلماته، وبتذكُّر وصاياه...

ما قلته عن الغضب ينطبق على أية تجربة أخرى. فإنه إذ تهاجمك التجربة يكون ذلك ريحًا، وإذ تضطرب يكون أمواجًا. لتوقظ المسيح! دعه يتكلّم فيك... "أي إنسان هذا فإن الرياح والبحر جميعًا تطيعه"؟ [27] 





ويرى القديس كيرلس الكبير أن إيقاظ المسيح إنّما يعني الصراخ إليه وسط الضيقات والآلام والاتّكال عليه، إذ يقول: [المسيح حال وسط مختاريه، وإذ يسمح لهم بحكمته المقدّسة أن يعانوا من الاضطهاد يبدو نائمًا. ولكن إذ تبلغ العاصفة عنفها، والذين في صحن السفينة لا يقدرون أن يحتملوا، يلزمهم أن يصرخوا: "قم لماذا تتغافى يا رب" (مز 44: 23). فإنه يقوم وينزع كل خوف بلا تأخير. إنه ينتهر الذين يحزنوننا (أي عواصف الضيق، سواء كانت في الداخل أو الخارج، إن كانت حربًا من الشيطان أو تعبًا جسدانيًا أو مشاكل)، ويحوّل حزننا إلى فرح، ويكشف لنا سماءً مضيئة بلا اضطرابات، إذ لا يحوِّل وجهه عن الذين يتّكلون عليه.]




ويُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس أيضًا على خضوع الطبيعة له، قائلًا:

[لتمتثل بالرياح والبحر! أطع الخالق! لقد أصغى البحر للمسيح وأنت ألا تنصت له؟ سمع البحر وهدأت الرياح وأنت أفلا تهدأ؟ إنّني أقول وانصح بأن ما هذا إلا عدم هدوء وعدم رغبة في طاعة كلمة المسيح... لا تدع الأمواج تسيطر على قلبك فيضطرب. فإنّنا إن كنّا بشرًا لا نيأس متى هبّت الرياح وثارت عواصف أرواحنا، إذ نوقظ المسيح فنبحر في بحر هادئ ونصل إلى موطننا[421].]

وللعلامة أوريجينوس تعليق على هذا الحدث "تهدئة الأمواج" نقتطف منه الآتي:

[لم تثر العاصفة من ذاتها بل طاعة لسلطانه: "المُصعِد السحاب من خزائنه" (مز 135: 7)، "الذي وضع الرمل تُخومًا للبحر" (إر 5: 22)... فبأمره وكوصيّته ارتفعت العاصفة في البحر... لكن قدر ما تعظُم الأمواج الثائرة ضدّ القارب الصغير، يصعد خوف التلاميذ، فتزداد رغبتهم في الخلاص بأعاجيب المخلّص. لكن المخلّص كان نائمًا، يا له من أمر عظيم وعجيب!

هل الذي لا ينام ينام الآن؟! الذي يدبّر السماء والأرض، هل ينام...؟

نعم إنه ينام بجسده البشري، لكنّه ساهر بلاهوته... لقد أظهر أنه حملَ جسدًا بشريًّا حقيقيًا...

لقد نام في جسده، وبلاهوته جعل البحر يضطرب كما أعاد إليه هدوءه، نام في جسده لكي يوقظ تلاميذه ويجعلهم ساهرين.

هكذا نحن أيضًا إذ لا ننام في نفوسنا ولا في فهمنا ولا في الحكمة بل نكون ساهرين على الدوام، نمجِّد الرب ونطلب منه خلاصنا بشغف...

حقًا إن كثيرين يبحرون مع الرب في قارب الإيمان، في صحن سفينة الكنيسة المقدّسة، وسط حياة مملوءة بالعواصف، إنه نائم في هدوء مقدّس يرقب صبركم واحتمالكم، متطلّعا إلى توبة الخطاة ورجوعهم إليه.

إذن، تعالوا إليه بشغف في صلاة دائمة، قائلين مع النبي: "استيقظ لماذا تتغافى يا رب؟ انتبه، لا ترفض إلى الأبد... قم عونًا واِفدنا من أجل اسمك" (مز 44: 23، 26).

إذ يقوم يأمر الرياح، أي الأرواح الشيطانيّة الساكنة في الهواء والمثيرة لعواصف البحر، والتي تسبب الأمواج الشرّيرة القاتلة... وتثير اضطهادات ضدّ القدّيسين وتسقط عذابات على المؤمنين في المسيح، لكن الرب يأمر الكل، وينتهر كل الأشياء، فيلتزم كل شيء بما عليه يدبّر كل الأمور ويهب النفس والجسد سلامًا، ويرد للكنيسة سلامها ويُعيد للعالم الطمأنينة...

إنه يأمر البحر فلا يعصاه، ويحدّث الرياح والعواصف فتطيعه!

يأمر كل خليقته فلا تتعدّى ما يأمر به، إنّما جنس البشر وحدهم هؤلاء الذين نالوا كرامة الخلقة على مثاله ووُهِب لهم النطق والفهم، هؤلاء يقاومونه ولا يطيعونه. هم وحدهم يزدرون به! لذلك فإنهم يُدانون ويعاقَبون بعدله! بهذا صاروا أقل من الحيوانات العجماوات والأشياء الجامدة التي في العالم بلا إحساس ولا مشاعر!]





=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2018)

*

"ولما جاء إلى العبر إلى كورة الجرجسيّين استقبله مجنونان،

خارجان من القبور، هائجان جدًا،

حتى لم يكن أحد يقدر أن يجتاز من تلك الطريق.

وإذ هما قد صرخا قائلين: ما لنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله،

أجئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذّبنا؟" [28-29]





*



إذ يكتب معلّمنا متّى لليهود ذكر "كورة الجرجسيّين" محدّدًا المدينة وهي "جرجسة"، التي تقع على الشاطئ الشرقي لبحر الجليل، وهي لا تزال خرائب تعرف باسم "كرسة" مقابل مجدلة على مسافة خمسة أميال من دخول الأردن إلى البحيرة. وهناك بين وادي سمك ووادي فيق حيث تقترب الهضاب إلى البحر ممّا يسهل لقطيع الخنازير أن يندفع مهرولًا إلى البحر. أمّا القدّيسان مرقس ولوقا فإذ هما يكتبان للأمم لم يهتمّا بالبلدة وإنما باسم المقاطعة كلها "كورة الجدريّين".

ويبدو أن أحد المجنونين كان شخصيّة معروفة هناك، وأن جنونه كان شديدًا بطريقة واضحة فاهتم به القدّيسان لوقا ومرقس متجاهلين المجنون الآخر.


بعد معجزة تهدئة الأمواج وإنقاذ السفينة التي هي الكنيسة قام السيّد بإنقاذ هذين المجنونين، وهما يشيران إلى عنف سطوة الشيطان على الإنسان، روحًا وجسدًا. كان المجنونان الخارجان من القبور يشيران إلى الروح والجسد، وقد خضعا لحالة من الموت بسبب الخطيّة، فقط ملك الشيطان على الروح، ففقدت شركتها مع الله، أي فقدت سرّ حياتها. وملك الشيطان على الجسد، ففقد سلامه مع الروح، وانحلّ بعيدًا عن غايته، فصارت دوافعه وأحاسيسه منصبّة نحو الذات، يطلب المتعة الوقتيّة. هذا هو فعل الخطيّة، أنها تدفن الروح والجسد كما في القبور، ويصير الإنسان كما في حالة هياج شديد لا يعرف السلام له موضع فيه، بل ولا يترك الآخرين يعبرون الطريق الملوكي. يتعثّر الآخرين، فلا ينعم بالحياة الحقيقية ويحرم الآخرين منها.

مجرّد عبور السيّد في الطريق فضح ضعف الخطيّة وأذل الشيطان الذي صرخ على لسان المجنونين: "مالنا لك يا يسوع ابن الله، أجئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذّبنا؟" هذا هو طريق خلاصنا من سلطان إبليس أن يعبّر بنا المسيّا المخلّص، الذي وحده يقيمنا من قبورنا ويحرّرنا من سلطان الخطيّة.

يقول القديس جيروم: [إذ رأت الشيّاطين المسيح على الأرض ظنّوا أنه جاء يحاكمهم! وجود المخلّص في ذاته هو عذاب للشيّاطين







=




















=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2018)

*

"وكان بعيدًا منهم قطيع خنازير كثيرة ترعى،

فالشيّاطين طلبوا إليه قائلين:

إن كنت تخرجنا فأذَن لنا أن نذهب إلى قطيع الخنازير.

فقال لهم: امضوا. فخرجوا ومضوا إلى قطيع الخنازير،

وإذا قطيع الخنازير كلّه قد اندفع من على الجرف إلى البحر ومات في المياه.

أمّا الرعاة فهربوا ومضوا إلى المدينة،

وأخبروا عن كل شيء، وعن أمر المجنونين،

فإذا كل المدينة قد خرجت لملاقاة يسوع،

ولما أبصروه طلبوا أن ينصرف عن تخومهم" [   متى 8  : 30-34].

*


 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على ما حدث للخنازير عندما دخلتها الشيّاطين، قائلًا: [هكذا تفعل الشيّاطين عندما تسيطر! هذا مع أن الخنازير بالنسبة للشيّاطين ليست ذات أهمّية، أمّا نحن فبالنسبة لهم توجد بيننا وبينهم حرب بلا هوادة، ومعركة بلا حدود، وكراهيّة بلا نهاية. فإن كان بالنسبة للخنازير التي ليس بينهم وبينها شيء هكذا لم تحتمل الشيّاطين أن تتركها ولا واحدة منها، فكم بالأكثر تصنع بنا ونحن أعداء لهم... ماذا يصنعون بنا لو كنّا تحت سيطرتهم؟! أيِّ مضارٍ شديدة لا يحدقوننا بها!! لهذا سمح الرب لهم أن يدخلوا قطيع الخنازير حتى نتعلّم عن شرّهم بما فعلوه بأجساد الحيوانات غير العاقلة، ونعرف ما يحدث لمن تمتلكهم الشيّاطين... إنه يحدث لهم ما حدث مع الخنازير



 القديس جيروم: [ليخز ماني القائل بأن أرواح الناس والبهائم واحدة من نفس العنصر... إذ كيف يكون خلاص رجل واحد على حساب غرق ألفين من الخنازير!



القدّيس سيرينوس: [إن كان ليس لديهم سلطانًا أن يدخلوا الحيوانات النجسة العجم إلا بسماح من الله، فكم بالأحرى يعجزون عن الدخول في الإنسان المخلوق على صورة الله




القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إننا نستطيع من أمر إخراج الشيّاطين أن نُدرك كِلا الأمرين: حنوّ الله، وشرّ الشيّاطين. شرّ الشيّاطين بإقلاقهم نفسي المجنونين، وحنوّ الله عندما صدّ عنهما الشيّاطين القاسية ومنعهم. فالشيطان الذي وجد له مسكنًا في المجنون، رغب أن يؤذيه بكل قوّته، لكن الله لم يسمح له أن يستخدم كل قوّته بكاملها... بل ألزمه بالفضيحة بقوّة بعودة الإنسان إلى حواسه، وظهور الشرّ بما حدث في أمر الخنازير

لم يحتمل أهل الكورة الخسارة الماديّة، فطردوا رب المجد من كورتهم. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم [إن اللذين سقطا تحت سلطان الأرواح الشرّيرة أمكن خلاصهما منها بسهولة، أمّا الطامعون (أصحاب الخنازير) فلم يقدروا أن يحتملوا السيّد ولا أطاعوا وصيّته. الساقطون تحت سيطرة الأرواح الشرّيرة يستحقّون عطفنا ودموعنا، أمّا الساقطون تحت الطمع فهم أكثر منهم مرارة!]



=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2018)

*

"فدخل السفينة واجتاز وجاء إلى مدينته"
(متى 9 - 1 )
*


أولًا: من الجانب الروحي يمكن أن نفهم مدينته أي مدينة الله على أنها السماوات، فإن السيّد المسيح بعدما شفى المجنونين أي قدّم الخلاص لليهود والأمم، وإن كان قد رفضه أهل الكورة، أي أهل العالم المحبّين للعالم والمستعبدين للزمنيّات، ركب السفينة التي هي كنيسته المقدّسة ليبحر بها خلال مياه هذا العالم إلى مدينته الإلهيّة، التي هي السماوات، لتستريح هناك في الحضن الإلهي



ثانيًا: ما هي مدينة الله إلا كنيسته التي يسكن في وسطها، ويُعلن ملكوته الأبدي في داخلها. فعودة السيّد إلى مدينته بعد رفضه في كورة الجرجسيّين إنّما يُشير إلى دخوله في حياة مؤمنيه بعدما رفضه اليهود. يقول القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: [بطريقة سرّيّة إذ رفضته اليهوديّة عاد إلى مدينته، مدينة الله هي الشعب المؤمن، إذ دخل إليهم بواسطة السفينة، أي خلال الكنيسة


ثالثًا: من الناحية الجغرافيّة فإن مدينته هي كفرناحوم كما يظهر من إنجيل مار مرقس (2: 1)، فقد كانت هذه المدينة هي مركز خدماته وتنقّلاته في تلك المرحلة من خدمته. 

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [مدينته هنا تعني كفرناحوم. لقد استقبلته مدينة في ميلاده هي بيت لحم، ثم أخرى فيما بعد هي الناصرة، فثالثة استقبلته كمواطن فيها هي كفرناحوم] لقد قبل في ميلاده بيت لحم أي بيت الخبز كموضع ميلاده، مقدّمًا نفسه خبزًا لكل جائع، يأتي إليه فيها البسطاء كالرعاة، والحكماء المتواضعين كالمجوس، اليهود كما الأمم. وبعد عودته من مصر يتقبّل الناصرة، أي الغصن أو المحتقر كموطن له، حتى يلتقي به كل من يقبل الاتّحاد معه كغصن في الكرمة (يو 15: 2)، وأخيرًا يقبل كفرناحوم موطنًا له، أي كفر التعزية، أو النياح, الموضع الذي فيه تجد كل نفس تعزيتها وراحتها بروحه القدّوس المعزّي.

العجيب أن الابن الكلمة الذي به كان كل شيء، إذ قبل إنسانيّتنا اشترك معنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطيّة، فقبِل أن تكون له مدينته أو وطنه، مقدّسًا بهذا حق "المواطنة"، فيلتزم كل مسيحي بالأمانة نحو وطنه، مقدّمًا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله. كأن اتّساع قلبه لكل البشريّة إنّما يكمّله التزامه بواجباته الوطنية.
















=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2018)

*

"وإذا مفلوج يقدّمونه إليه مطروحًا على فراش.

فلما رأى يسوع إيمانهم قال للمفلوج:

ثق يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك" [  متى 9  : 2].
*




يُعلّق القديس جيروم على اهتمام السيّد بالنفس قائلًا: [في هذا نجد مثالًا للنفس المريضة الراقدة في جسدها وقد خارت قواها، وها هي تُقدّم للرب الطبيب الكامل واهبًا إيّاها الشفاء


القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه في هذه المعجزة صورة حيّة لعمل السيّد المسيح داخل الكنيسة إذ يغفر الخطايا واهبًا النفس الشفاء متمتّعة بالبنوّة لله، إذ يدعوه "يا بنيّ"، الأمر الذي عجز عنه الناموس، كما يقول القدّيس: [في المفلوج أُحضر إليه كل الأمم لينالوا الشفاء... لقد دعاه "يا بنيّ" لأنه عمل الله. لقد غفر له خطاياه، الأمر الذي لم يستطع أن يفعله الناموس، إذ بالإيمان وحده (لا الناموس) يتبرّر. إنه يُعلن قوّة القيامة بحمله السرّير ليعلِّم بأن في السماء ستكون الأجساد بلا ضعفات


ما أحوجنا أن نُحمل بإيمان الآخرين، ونحمل نحن الآخرين بإيماننا!

*     ليتنا أول كل شيء نردّد ما سبق فقلناه، إنه إن كان أحد مريضًا فليطلب صلوات الآخرين حتى يردُّوه إلى الصحّة (مت 9: 2)، فخلال شفاعتهم يُردْ هيئة جسدنا الواهن، أي خطوات أعمالنا المتردّدة إلى الصحّة، بعلاج الكلمة السماوي. ليتهم يسندوا النفس حتى تقوم، هذه الملقاة بلا حراك في ضعف الجسد الخارجي، فإنه خلال معونتهم يحمل الإنسان كلّه ويدُلى في حضرة يسوع، فيتأهّل لأن يكون موضع رؤية يسوع.

*     هل فقدت الثقة بسبب خطاياك الخطيرة؟ أطلب صلوات الآخرين! استدع الكنيسة فتصلّي عنك، فإن الرب يتطلّع إليها ويهبك ما يرفضه بالنسبة لك.

القديس أمبروسيوس




































=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2018)

*
"لماذا تفكّرون بالشرّ في قلوبكم. أيّهما أيسر: أن يقال لك مغفورة لك خطاياك، أم أن يقال: قم وأمش؟ ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطانًا على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج: قم احمل فراشك واذهب إلى بيتك" [  متى 9   : 4-6].

*



 لقد أكّد لهم أنه الله العالم بالأفكار، فكشف لهم ما بداخلهم، وأكّد لهم أنه غافر الخطايا بطريقة ملموسة تناسب فكرهم المادي بشفائه المفلوج فورًا. لقد غفر للمفلوج خطاياه، وهاهو يفتح الباب لهم كي ينعموا هم بما ناله.



بلا شك لحمل السرّير ذكريات مرّة عند المفلوج، فقد نام عليه سنوات طويلة يئن من المرض والحرمان؛ كان يمثّل القيد الذي ارتبط به زمانًا طويلًا أفقده بهجة الحياة وحيويّتها. حمْل السرّير إنّما يُشير إلى تذكُّر الخطايا الماضية فيقدّم الإنسان شكره الدائم لله واهب الحياة. حمْل السرّير يسند النفس فلا تسقط في الكبرياء، إذ تذكر سنوات العبوديّة المرة للمرض.

يرى القديس أمبروسيوس في حمْل هذا السرّير صورة رمزيّة لقيامة الجسد، فبعدما كانت النفس تحمل الجسد كسرير ألم مرّ، يصير في القيامة سرّ بهجة دائمًا لا يتعرّض بعد لتجربة أو ألم، إذ يقول: [ماذا يعني هذا السرّير الذي طُلب منه أن يحمله، إلا أن يقدّم جسده البشري؟ هذا هو السرّير الذي كان داود يغسله كل ليلة كما نقرأ: "أغسل سريري، أغسل فراشي بدموعي" (مز 6: 7). هذا هو سرير الألم الذي تضطجع فيه نفسنا المريضة بعذاب الضمير الخطير. لكن إن حمَل أحد هذا السرّير بوصايا المسيح لا يعود بعد سريرًا للألم بل للراحة. فما كان قبلًا موتًا بدأ الآن يصير للراحة، وذلك بفعل مراحم الرب التي غيرّت نوم موتنا إلى نعمة بهجة الرب



أمَره السيّد: "اذهب إلى بيتك" [6]، يؤكّد الإنجيلي أنه مضى إلى بيته، فما هو هذا البيت الذي حُرم منه المفلوج طوال هذا الزمان من مرضه؟

لقد حرمت الخطيّة الإنسان من بيته الأول، أي الفردوس، فخرج منه يحمل أثقال المرارة، ويدب فيه الموت الأبدي، وقد بقيَ في الناموس الطبيعي فالموسوي كمن هو متغرّب في الشوارع، عاجز عن العودة إلى حياته الفردوسية الأولى، والراحة في البيت الذي أقامه له الرب نفسه. نستطيع أيضًا أن نقول بأنه بيته الحقيقي هو "الله" نفسه، ففيه وحده يستريح الإنسان كمن في حضن أبيه، وإذ صار بالخطيّة في عداوة مع أبيه جاء الابن الوحيد إلينا، وحملنا فيه، ليدخل بنا إلى حضن أبيه أولادا لله. هذه هي العودة إلى بيتنا الأول!

*     لم يأمره فقط أن يحمل سريره، وإنما أن يعود أيضًا إلى بيته، أي أخبره أن يعود إلى الفردوس، فإن هذا هو بيت الإنسان الحقيقي، الذي استقبله أولًا، هذا الذي فقده ليس خلال الناموس وإنما خلال الضلال. حقًا لقد أُعيد إلى بيته، إذ جاء من هو بالحق يحطم الضلال ويعيد الحق

القديس أمبروسيوس

*     خُلق الإنسان لكي يتطلّع إلى خالقه، ويسكن في جماله، ويحيا في فرح محبّته، لكن بالعصيان فقد مسكنه وصار يتجوّل في الطرق المظلمة، وذهب بعيدًا عن مسكن النور الحقيقي.

*     الخالق نفسه هو موضع الإنسان، لكن ليس كمكان، فقد جبله ليسكن فيه. وإذ أعطى الإنسان أُذنه للمجرِّب هجر مسكنه، هجر حب الخالق. لكي يخلّصنا القدير ظهر لنا جسديًا، وإن أمكنني القول، أنه اقتفى أثر الإنسان الذي هرب منه وجاء به إليه كموضع يُحفظ فيه الإنسان المفقود.

الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير)




















=


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2018)

*

"وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك، رأى إنسانًا جالسًا عند مكان الجباية اسمه متّى، فقال له: اتبعني، فقام وتبعه" [ متى 9 : 9].

*

كان متّى (لاوي) جالسًا عند مكان الجباية وكان قلبه وكل أحاسيسه وأفكاره قد اِمتُصِّت بالكامل في أمور هذه الحياة وغناها. وكان الأمر يحتاج إلى كلمة من السيّد المسيح: "اتبعني"، قادرة أن تفك رباطاته وتسحب قلبه إلى السماويات، دون تردّد، وبغير حاجة إلى مشورة عائلته أو أصدقائه.



=


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2018)

"*صنع له ضيافة كبيرة في بيته، والذين كانوا متكئين معهم كانوا جمعًا كثيرًا من عشّارين وآخرين" (لو 5: 29).
*


حقًا إذ يتقبّل الإنسان نعمة الله الغنيّة يتبرّر القلب من مكان الجباية حيث دفاتر الحسابات والخزائن المكدّسة بالمال، لا ليعيش في عوزٍ، وإنما ليتقبّل السيّد المسيح نفسه سرّ شبعه وغناه. يقول الرسول بولس: "إنكم في كل شيء استغنيتم فيه" (1 كو 1: 5). يتحوّل القلب الذي كان مسرحًا للهم والقلق إلى ضيافة عظيمة ووليمة يقيمها السيّد المسيح نفسه، ليكون على رأس المتّكئين، يهبهم ذاته سرّ غناهم. وعِوض البرّيّة التي كانت سِمة القلب الخاطئ، يصير فينا فردوس الله المملوء من ثمر الروح القدس. يفرح السيّد نفسه بهذه الوليمة


في الظاهر صنع متّى الوليمة، لكن بالحق هي وليمة السيّد الذي يفرح بجنّته المثمرة في قلوب طالبيه، فيدعوا الخطاة والعشّارين ليذوقوا هذا الثمر المفرح، ويقتدوا بمن نال هذه النعم!

لقد أعلن السيّد أننا لا نصوم مادام العريس حال في وسطنا، وكأنه يسألنا إذ نحمله فينا أن نفتح قلوبنا بالحب ليأكل من ثمره المقدّس فينا وندعو الآخرين يأكلون معه، قائلين: "ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب!"... إننا ندعوهم لينعموا بالوليمة الداخليّة التي أقامها الرب بروحه القدّوس فينا، هذه التي تسبّب تذمُّرًا بين الكتبة والفريسيين، قائلين: لماذا يأكل معلّمكم مع العشّارين والخطاة؟ فيجيبهم: "لا يحتاج الأصحّاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى. فاذهبوا وتعلّموا ما هو، إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، لأني لم آت لأدعو أبرارًا، بل خطاة إلى التوبة" [12].

يُعلّق القديس أمبروسيوس على صنع الوليمة، قائلًا:

[عندما ترك مكان الجباية تبع المسيح بقلبٍ ملتهبٍ، ثم صنع له وليمة عظيمة. فمن يقبل المسيح في قلبه يمتلئ بالأطاييب الكثيرة والسعادة الفائقة، ويود الرب نفسه أن يدخل في قلب المؤمن ويستريح...!

كل من يقبل جمال الفضيلة، ويقبل المسيح في بيته، يصنع له وليمة عظيمة أي وليمة سماويّة من الأعمال الصالحة، هذه التي يحرم منها جماعة الأغنياء ويشبع منها الفقير

هذه الوليمة يدخلها الخطاة والعشّارون الذين يشعرون بالحاجة إلى المخلّص لكي يبرّرهم، بينما يقف الفرّيسيّون خارجًا ينتقدون السيّد على محبّته المتّسعة لهم، لذلك أكّد لهم السيّد: "لا يحتاج الأصحّاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى... لأني لم آت لأدعو أبرارًا بل خطاة إلى التوبة".

يُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على هذا القول الإلهي، قائلًا: [لو لم يحب الله الخطاة ما كان قد نزل من السماء إلى الأرض

ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [إنه لا يدعو من يدعون أنفسهم أبرارًا، فإنهم إذ يجهلون برّ الله ويطلبون أن يُثبتوا برّ أنفسهم لم يخضعوا لبرّ الله (رو 10: 3). من يدعون أنفسهم أبرارًا لا تقترب إليهم النعمة. فإن كانت التوبة هي بداية النعمة فمن الواضح أن احتقار التوبة هو تخلي عن النعمة

نختم حديثنا عن دعوة متّى الإنجيلي بالمناجاة التي ينطق بها القديس أمبروسيوس على لسانه بعد تركه موضع الجباية وتبعيّته للسيّد المسيح:

[لست بعد عشّارًا، فقد تبررت من أن أكون لاويًا!

لقد خلعت عنّي لاوي، ولبست المسيح!

كرهت أسْري، وهربت من حياتي الأولى!

إني لا أتبع آخر سواك أيها الرب يسوع! يا من تشفي جراحاتي!

من سيفصلني عن محبّة الله التي فيك؟ أشدة أم ضيق أم جوع؟‍ (رو 8: 35).

تُسمّرني فيك بمسامير الإيمان، وتربطني بك قيود الحب الصالحة!

وصاياك هي أداة الكيّ التي سأحتفظ بها على جرحي، إنها الوصيّة التي تحرق الموت الذي في الجسد، حتى لا تنتقل العدوى إلى الأعضاء الحيّة، إنه دواء مؤلم يحمي من عفونة الجرح!

أيها الرب يسوع، اقطع بسيفك القوي عفونة خطاياي، وقيّدني برباطات الحب، نازعًا كل فساد فيّ!

أسرع وتعال لتفضح الشهوات الخفيّة والمتنوّعة!

اكشف الجرح فلا تزداد عفونته!

طهّر كل فساد بحميم الميلاد الجديد

















=


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2018)

*

"حينئذ أتى إليه تلاميذ يوحنا قائلين:

لماذا نصوم نحن والفرّيسيّون كثيرًا،

وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟" [14].*



جاءت إجابة السيّد تكشف عن مفهوم الصوم بمنظار جديد، إذ قال:



أولًا: "هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن ينوحوا مادام العريس معهم؟ ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذ يصومون" [15].

كأن الصوم ليس مجرّد واجب يلتزم به المؤمنون، إنّما هو عمل خاص ببني العرس الذين يصومون كمعين لهم في حياة الندامة (النوح) والتوبة، أي ليس كغاية في ذاته، وإنما من أجل الدخول إلى العريس والتمتّع بالعرس خلال التوبة. فإن كان العريس نفسه حاضرًا في وسطهم فما الحاجة إلى الصوم؟ إنه سيرتفع عنهم جسديًا فتمارس، الكنيسة صومها لتتهيّأ لمجيئه الأخير فتلتقي معه في العرس الأبدي. مادام العريس مرفوعًا لا نراه حسب الجسد، وجهًا لوجه، فيلزمنا أن نصوم لا عن الطعام فحسب، وإنما عن كل لذّة وترف من أجل طعام أفضل سماوي ولذّة روحيّة أبديّة وأمجاد علويّة هي في جوهرها تمتّع بالعريس نفسه.



ثانيًا: "ليس أحد يجعل رقعة من قطعة جديدة على ثوب عتيق، لأن الملء يأخذ من الثوب فيصير الخرق أردأ. ولا يجعلون خمرًا جديدة في زقاق عتيقة، لئلا تنشق الزقاق، فالخمر تنصب والزقاق تتلف، بل يجعلون خمرًا جديدة في زقاق جديدة فتحفظ جميعًا" [16-17].

ماذا يعني السيّد بهذا القول؟ وما هو ارتباطه بالصوم؟

إنه يؤكّد أنه بحلوله وسط البشريّة إنّما أراد تقديم حياة جديدة يعيشها المؤمنون به، لها سماتها الجديدة وطبيعتها الجديدة وإمكانيّاتها الجديدة، فلا تُمارس العبادة بالمفهوم القديم الذي ارتبط بذهن الكثيرين. فالسيّد لا يقبل فكرة الإصلاح عن طريق "الترقيع" بين ما هو قديم وما هو جديد، وإنما بهدم الحرفيّة القاتلة القديمة لبناء الفكر الروحي الجديد. بهذا يصير الصوم سرّ انطلاق للنفس بالروح القدس لتمارس الحياة العرسيّة المفرحة.

ما أحوجنا أن نلبس الثوب الجديد عِوض وضع رقعة جديدة في ثوب قديم، وأن يكون لنا الزقاق الجديد إنّما هو ثوب المعموديّة الأبيض، الطبيعة الجديدة التي توهب لنا خلال تمتّعنا بالقيامة مع مسيحنا بروحه القدّوس، والزقاق الجديد هو إنساننا الجديد الذي يتقبّل خمر الروح القدس المجدّد لحياتنا على الدوام.

*     لنحتفظ بالثوب (الجديد) الذي ألبسنا إيّاه الرب في المعموديّة. ولكن ما أسهل تمزيق هذا الثوب إن كانت أعمالنا لا تتّفق مع نقاوته، سرعان ما يفسده سوس الجسد وينجّسه ضلال الإنسان العتيق. لهذا يمنعنا الرب من الخلط بين الجديد والقديم، يحرم الرسول ارتداء الثوب الجديد فوق العتيق، إنّما نخلع العتيق ونلبس الجديد فلا نوجد عراة (كو 5: 2-4)؛ فإنّنا نكون هكذا عراة إن سلب مكر إبليس رداءنا

القديس أمبروسيوس











=


----------



## asmicheal (27 أبريل 2018)

*إقامة الصبيّة*


جاءت قصة إقامة ابنة يايرس مرتبطة بشفاء نازفة الدم بأكثر تفصيل في إنجيل معلّمنا لوقا البشير   (8: 41-56). لقد تقدّم يايرس رئيس المجمع إلى السيّد، ووقع عند قدميه، يسأله أن يدخل بيته، لأن ابنته كانت في حالة موت.

حقًا لقد أظهر يايرس رئيس المجمع اليهودي إيمانا بالسيّد، لكن قائد المائة الأممي غلبة في إيمانه (مت 8: 5-13)، إذ لم يسأله أن يحضر إلى بيته ولا أن يمد يده على غلامه ليشفيه، وإنما قال: "قل كلمة"، أمّا رئيس المجمع اليهودي فقال: "تعال وضع يدك عليها، فتحيا". حقًا إن كثيرين يأتون من المشارق والمغارب بإيمان أعظم ممّا لبني الملكوت!

في الطريق قبل أن يسمع أن ابنته ماتت (لو 8: 49). سمح الرب بشفاء نازفة الدم ليرى بعينيّه ويلمس عمله الإلهي فلا يشك.

إن عُدنا إلى الكتاب المقدّس نجده يروي لنا ثلاث معجزات خاصة بإقامة السيّد المسيح للموتى، تمثل عمله الإلهي في إقامتنا من موت الخطيّة... هذه المعجزات هي:



أولًا: إقامة ابنة يايرس وهي بعد صبيّة صغيرة، لم تُرفع بعد عن سرير الموت في بيت أبيها، تُشير إلى النفس التي ماتت بالخطيّة خلال الفكر الخفي في الداخل، وهي تحتاج أن يدخل السيّد إلى بيتها "قلبها"، ويلمس يدها فتقوم.



ثانيًا: إقامة الشاب ابن الأرملة، وكان قد حُمل في النعش إلى الطريق، يمثّل النفس التي عاشت في الخطيّة ليس خلال الفكر فقط، وإنما ظهرت أيضًا خلال العمل، فخرجت من البيت إلى الطريق كما في نعش، تحتاج إلى أن يوقِف الله حاملي النعش، ويأمر الشاب أن يقوم ثم يدفعه إلى أمه. إنها تحتاج إلى تدخّل الله للتوقّف عن التحرّك نحو قبر الخطايا، فلا يكمّل الشرّير طريق شرّه، حتى لا تتحوّل الخطيّة فيه إلى عادة، إنّما يسمع الصوت الإلهي يناديه ليهبه روح القيامة ويدفعه إلى الكنيسة أمه.



ثالثًا: إقامة لعازر بعدما دفن في القبر أربعة أيام وحدث تعفُّن للجسد، إشارة إلى من تحوّلت الخطيّة في حياته إلى عادة، ارتبطت به وهو ارتبط بها، فصار كأنه والخطيّة أمر واحد. لقد انزعج السيّد وبكى وأمر برفع الحجر، ثم نادى لعازر أن يخرج، وطلب ممّن حوله أن يحلّوه من الرباطات! مثل هذه النفوس يبكيها السيّد نفسه، ويذهب إلى قبرها، ويأمر برفع حجر القسوة، وبكلمة فمه يقيمها ويخرجها من قبر الخطيّة، طالبًا من الكهنة أن يحلّوها من رباطاتها.

إن عدنا إلى إقامة الصبيّة نجد السيّد يقول: "تنحّوا، فإن الصبيّة لم تمت لكنها نائمة" [24]، وكأنه كان يشجّع تلاميذه على قبول الموت بلا انزعاج كمن يدخل إلى النوم ليستريح.

* حقًا عندما جاء المسيح صار الموت نومًا!

* إن كنت تحب الراحل يلزمك أن تفرح وتسر أنه قد خلُص من الموت الحاضر.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

أما بخصوص شفاء نازفة الدم بلمسها هدب ثوب السيّد خفية، فقد أعلن السيّد أمرها، ويقدّم القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم التعليلات التالية لتصرُّف السيّد:



أولًا: ليضع نهاية لمخاوف المرأة، لئلا تتألّم إذ ينخسها ضميرها أنها نالت العطيّة خلسة.



ثانيًا: أنه حسبها على حق أن تخفي فكرها.



ثالثًا: أعلن إيمانها للكل، ليحثّ البقيّة على الاقتداء بها، فإن وقفِه لينبوع دمها ليس بعلامة أعظم ممّا أظهره أنه يعرف كل الأمور (يعرف فكرها وإيمانها وتلامسها الخفي معه).

علاوة على هذا كان رئيس المجمع في طريقه إلى الدخول إلى عدم الإيمان وهلاكه تمامًا، فجاءت هذه المرأة لتصلح من شأنه. لقد جاءوا إليه قائلين: "قد ماتت ابنتك، لا تُتعب المعلّم" (لو 8: 49)، والذين كانوا في البيت ضحكوا عليه ساخرين به عندما قال أنها نائمة، وكان يمكن أن يكون للأب نفس هذه المشاعر، لهذا قدّم له هذه المرأة البسيطة ليُصحّح من ضعفه مقدّمًا[443].




*     يُفهِّم هذا الرئيس بكونه الناموس الذي يسأل الرب أن يهب حياة للشعب الميّت، هذا الناموس الذي بشَّر  بالتطلّع إلى مجيء الرب

*     يذهب الرب إلى بيت الرئيس كما إلى المجمع، الذي منه تخرج الأصوات كما من نحيب من ترنيمات الناموس.

الأب هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

*     نقول بأن المرأة (نازفة الدم) تمثل الكنيسة الخارجة من الأمم. إذ كان الرب في طريقه لإقامة ابنة رئيس المجمع، هذه التي تمثل الشعب اليهودي، إذ جاء الرب من أجل اليهود وحدهم، قائلًا: "لم أُرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة" (مت 15: 24). إذن كما جاء إلى ابنة رئيس المجمع، فجأة لا أعرف من أين جاءت هذه المرأة ولمست بإيمان الرب، قائلة: "إن مسست هُدب ثوبه فقط شُفيت"، وقد لمست وشفيت.

إذن عانت هذه المرأة من نزف الدم... وأنفقت كل معيشتها على الأطباء (لو 8: 43). إنها تشبه كنيسة (جماعة) الأمم البائسة التي طلبت السعادة، وسألت عن مصدر القوّة، بكل وسائل الشفاء. أي شيء عندها لم تنفقه على الأطباء الباطلين من الفلكيّين والمنجّمين ومفسدي الهياكل؟! لقد وعدها هؤلاء جميعًا بالشفاء لكنهم لم يقدروا، إذ لا يملكونه. لقد أنفقت كل ما عندها ولم تشفى. لذلك قالت: "إن مسست هدب ثوبه فقط شفيت". لقد لمست وشفيت.

لنسأل ما هو هدب ثوبه...؟  لنفهم أن الرسل هم ثوب الرب الملاصقون له. اسأل من هو الرسول الذي أُرسل للأمم؛ تجده بولس الرسول، إذ كانت أعظم أعماله الرسوليّة بين الأمم... إنه هدب ثوب الرب، إذ كان آخر الرسل. هل يوجد أحد يُحسب كآخر هذا الثوب والأقل؟ يقول الرسول أنه كان هكذا: "آخر الكل، لأني أصغر الرسل" (1 كو 15: 8-9).

لنلمسه نحن أيضًا، أي لنؤمن فنشفَى!

*     أي شيء تمثله هذه المرأة؟ كنيسة الأمم التي نالت الشفاء التي لم تشاهد المسيح بالجسد، والتي أشار إليها المزمور: "شعب لم أعرفه يتعبّد لي، من سماع الأذن يسمعون لي" (مز 18: 43-44). لقد سمع العالم كلّه عنه وآمن به، أمّا اليهوديّة فرأته وصلبته أولًا، وبعد ذلك سيأتون إليه. سيؤمن اليهود به في نهاية العالم.

القديس أغسطينوس





=


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2018)

*

"وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك تبعه أعميان يصرخان ويقولان:

ارحمنا يا ابن داود.

ولما جاء إلى البيت تقدّم إليه الأعميان،

فقال لهما يسوع: أتؤمنان أني أقدر أن أفعل هذا؟

قالا له: نعم يا سيّد.

حينئذ لمس أعينهما، قائلًا: بحسب إيمانكم ليكن لكما.

فانفتحت أعينهما" [متى  9   : 27-30].


*



كان العالم في ذلك الحين وقد انقسم إلى يهود وأمم قد أُصيب كلّه بالعمى الروحي، فقدَ اليهود بصيرتهم الداخليّة بسبب كبرياء قلبهم وحرفيّة إدراكهم للناموس وانجذابهم إلى الرجاسات الوثنيّة، وفقد الأمم أيضًا بصيرتهم بسبب العبادة الوثنيّة. وكأن هذين الأعميين اللذين كانا يصرخان: ارحمنا يا ابن داود يمثّلان العالم كله، يهودًا وأممًا، يُعلن عوزه إلى المسيّا المخلّص ابن داود لكي يعيد إليه بصيرته الروحيّة. وقد جاء السيّد إلى "البيت"، أي إلى مسكننا؛ جاء إلينا في الجسد حتى نستطيع أن نتقدّم إليه، ويمكننا أن نتقبّل لمسات يده الإلهيّة على أعيننا الداخليّة. فالبيت هنا إنّما يُشير إلى التجسّد الذي بدونه ما كان يمكننا التلامس مع ابن الله، والتمتّع بإمكانيّاته الإلهيّة، ليهب لأعيننا نوره، فتعاين النور.

جاءنا ابن الله متجسّدًا، معلنًا مبادرته بالحب. لكنّه يسأل: أتؤمنان إني أقدر أن أفعل هذا؟ بالإيمان يحلّ في قلوبنا (أف 3: 17)، فتنفتح بصيرتنا من يوم إلى يوم لمعاينة الأسرار خلال تمتّعنا بها فيه.

إن كنّا بسبب الخطيّة انطمست أعيننا من معاينة النور، فانحرفنا عن الطريق، وصرنا نتخبّط في الظلمة، فقد صرخت البشريّة على لسان المرتّل: "أرسل نورك وحقّك، هما يهديانني ويأتيان بي إلى جبل قدسك وإلى مساكنك" (مز 43: 3). وقد جاءنا من هو "نور العالم" (يو 8: 12) معلنًا: "أنا هو نور العالم، من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة"، "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو 14: 6). جاءنا الملتحف بالنور كثوب (مز 104: 2)، الذي ليس فيه ظلمة البتة (1 يو 1: 5)، يشرق في الظلمة بنوره (إش 58: 10)، نلبسه فنصير أبناء نور وأبناء نهار (1 تس 5:5)، بل نصير به نورًا للعالم (مت 5: 14).

يصرخ القديس أغسطينوس في مناجاة نفسه مع الله قائلًا:

[إلهي... أنت نوري. افتح عينيّ فتعاينا بهاءك الإلهي، لأستطيع أن أسير في طريقي بغير تعثّر في فخاخ العدوّ!

حقًا، كيف يمكنني أن أتجنّب فخاخه ما لم أراها؟

وكيف أقدر أن أراها إن لم أستنر بنورك؟

ففي وسط الظلمة يخفي "أب كل ظلمة" هذه الفخاخ، حتى يصطاد كل من يعيش في الظلمة. هذا العدوّ الذي يودّ أن يكون أبناؤه محرومين من نورك ومن سلامك الكامل...

ما هو النور إلا أنت يا إلهي!

أنت هو النور لأولاد النور! نهارك لا يعرف الغروب! نهارك يضيء لأولادك حتى لا يتعثّروا...

يا نور نفسي، لا تتوقّف قط عن إنارة خطواتي!

القديس أغسطينوس





*     أيها النور الحقيقي الذي تمتّع به طوبيا عند تعليمه ابنه، مع أنه كان أعمى! أيها النور الذي جعل اسحق -فاقد البصر- يُعلن بالروح لابنه عن مستقبله...!

أنت هو النور الذي أنار عقل يعقوب، فكشف لأولاده عن الأمور المختلفة...!

أنت هو الكلمة القائل: "ليكن نور، فكان نور". قل هذه العبارة الآن أيضًا، حتى تستنير عيناي بالنور الحقيقي، وأميّزه عن غيره من النور. فبدونك كيف أقدر أن أميّز النور عن الظلمة، والظلمة عن النور؟!

نعم... خارج ضيائك، تهرب الحقيقة منّي، ويقترب الخطأ إليّ، ويملأني الزهو... ويصير فيَّ الارتباك عِوض التمييز، يصير لي الجهل عِوض المعرفة، والعَمى عِوض البصيرة

القديس أغسطينوس





وفي دراستنا للمعموديّة رأيناها "سرّ الاستنارة"، حيث نخلع الإنسان القديم بظلمته لنلبس الإنسان الجديد الذي على صورة خالقنا، فنحمل فينا مسيحنا سرّ استنارتنا، ويكون روحه القدّوس واهبًا لنا إمكانيّة التقديس التي بدونها لا نقدر أن نُعاين الله




يقول القديس مار يعقوب السروجي: [المعموديّة هي ابنة النهار، فتحت أبوابها فهرب الليل الذي دخلت إليه الخليقة كلها














=


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2018)

*

"انتهرهما يسوع قائلًا: انظرا لا يُعلما أحد، ولكنّهما خرجا وأشاعاه في تلك الأرض كلها" [31].

*




لقد قدّم لنا السيّد درسًا في التواضع، فمن أجل محبّته لهما شفاهما حتى يبعث فينا روح الحب الخفي وعدم طلب المجد الباطل.

لم يخالف الأعميان أمرًا إلهيًّا حين أشاعا الخبر، فإن قوله: "أنظرا لا يُعلما أحد" لم يكن وصيّة يلزمهما بها، وإنما هو حديث حبّي فيه يُعلن عدم طَلبه مجد العالم مقابل محبّته، أمّا هما فردّا الحب بالحب خلال الشهادة له. لقد استنارت أعينهما فاشتهيا أن يتمجّد الطبيب السماوي بتفتيح أعين الكل، ليعاينوا ما يعايناه هما!

من يرى النور لا يقدر أن ينظر إخوته سالكين في الظلمة بل يدعوهم إلى النور الذي ينعم به، كما فعلت المرأة السامريّة حيث تركت جرّتها وخرجت إلى مدينتها تقول للناس: "هلمّوا، انظروا إنسانًا قال لي كل ما فعلت، ألعل هذا هو المسيح؟" (يو4: 29). وفي حديث للقدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم مع المواظبين على اجتماعات الكنيسة والمشتركين فيها يقول: [علِّموا الذين هم من خارج أنكم في صحبة طغمة السيرافيم، محسوبين مع السمائيّين، معدِّين في صفوف الملائكة، حيث تتحدّثون مع الرب، وتكونون في صحبة السيّد المسيح












=


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2018)

*

"فلما أخرج الشيطان تكلّم الأخرس، فتعجّب الجموع قائلين: لم يظهر قط مثل هذا في إسرائيل. أمّا الفرّيسيّون فقالوا برئيس الشيّاطين يخرج الشيّاطين" 
[  متى 9  : 33-34]


*


لا يمكن للبشريّة الصامتة زمانًا هذا مقداره أن تتحدّث مع خاِلقها، ولا أن تسبّحه داخليًا وتشكره، حتى وإن سبَّحته بالفم واللسان، فقد صمت اللسان الداخلي عن الحديث السرّي الخفي مع الخالق، بسبب العداوة التي نشأت كثمرة طبيعيّة للخطيّة، فصارت كمن يسكنها شيطان أخرس. لهذا جاء السيّد المسيح طاردًا روح الشرّ والخطيّة، فينطق لسانها الداخلي بالحمد والتسبيح، وتصير طبيعتها شاكرة عِوض الجحود القديم.




لقد أدركت الجموع البسيطة عمل السيّد المسيح كمخلّص بينما تعثّر أصحاب المعرفة النظريّة، الفرّيسيّون، بسبب كبرياء قلبهم وتعبُّدهم لذواتهم فرأوا فيه كرئيس للشيّاطين لا كمخلّص من الشيّاطين!

بينما جاء السيّد المسيح يفتح أعين العميان لكي تبصر بالإيمان ملكوت السماوات في القلب انفضح عمى القيادات الدينيّة المتعجرفة، انكشف الفرّيسيّون العارفون بالكتب المقدّسة كجهلاء يرفضون المخلّص ويتّهمونه برئيس الشيّاطين. أمّا سرّ عَمى بصيرتهم فهو تركهم للعمل الرعوي الحق ليرعوا كرامتهم وبطونهم وخزائنهم عِوض رعايتّهم لشعب الله، فحلّت "الأنا" عِوض "الله نفسه"، هؤلاء يقول عنهم الرسول: "يطلبون ما هو لأنفسهم لا ما هو ليسوع المسيح" (في 2: 21)، ويعاتبهم الله في مرارة، قائلًا: "ألا يرعى الرعاة الغنم؟ تأكلون الشحم وتلبسون الصوف، وتذبحون السمين، ولا ترعون الغنم! المريض لم تقووه، والمجروح لم تعصبوه، والمكسور لا تجبروه، والمطرود لم تستردوه، والضال لم تطلبوه، بل بشدة وعنف تسلّطتم عليه... أيها الرعاة غنمي صار غنيمة!" (حز 34: 2-8).

مثل هؤلاء الرعاة العميان يقودون العميان فيسقط الكل في حفرة (مت 15: 14)، وبدلًا من أن يصير قلبهم سماءً مقدّسة، ومسكنًا لله، يرتفعون بالشعب من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ، إذ بقلبهم يلتصق بالتراب وينحدرون بالشعب من هوانٍ إلى هوانٍ حتى يبلغون بهم إلى أعماق الهاوية.


إذ فسد الرعاة الروحيّون يلتزم الله نفسه من أجل محبّته للنفس البشريّة أن يفتقد شعبه، يقول الإنجيلي: 
*

"ولما رأى الجموع تحنّن عليهم، إذ كانوا منزعجين ومنطرحين كغنم لا راعي لها" [36]. 

*

وفي سفر حزقيال يقول الرب: "هاأنذا أسأل عن غنمي وأفتقدها" (حز 34: 11)، فإنه ليس شيء أثمن لدى الله من النفس البشريّة التي أوجدها على صورته ومثاله. جاء إلينا بنفسه بكونه الراعي الصالح الذي يبذل نفسه عن الخراف (يو 10: 11).





=


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2018)

*

"ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر،

وأعطاهم سلطانًا على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها،

ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف" [  متى 10 : 1].
*


دعا السيّد هؤلاء الاثني عشر ليتتلمذوا على يديه، يسمعوه ويرافقوه في أعماله المعجزيّة وصلواته وحتى أثناء طعامه، لكي يتفهّموا بالروح القدس أسراره ويعيشوا بفكره. هذا الفكر هو ما نسميه بالفكر الإنجيلي أو الفكر الرسولي، عاشه الرسل إنجيلًا حيًا وتلمذوا آخرين عليه. وهكذا صار التقليد الكنسي في جوهره هو استلام هذا الفكر بطريقة حيّة عمليّة وتسليمه من جيلٍ إلى جيلٍ


وقد ذكر الإنجيلي أسماء الاثني عشر رسولًا بعد أن أعلن السلطان الذي وُهب لهم من قبل الرب على الأرواح النجسة لإخراجها وعلى المرض وكل ضعفٍ، ويلاحظ في هذا الاختيار أمران:

أولًا: أن التلاميذ ليسوا أصحاب مواهب خارقة، أو من الشخصيّات البارزة في المجتمع، وإنما هم أناس عاديّون، بل وغالبيتّهم من طبقات فقيرة ليؤكّد أن فضل القوّة لله لا منهم.

ثانيًا: جاء الاختيار خليطًا عجيبًا من الشخصيّات، فمنهم متّى العشّار الذي يعتبره الكثيرون قد باع نفسه للرومان من أجل الربح المادي، وعلى نقيضه سمعان الغيور أو القانوني. فالغيورون هم جماعة من اليهود متعصّبون لقوميّتهم إلى أبعد الحدود يطالبون بالتحرّر من نير الحكم الروماني مهما كلّفهم الثمن. يرفضون قيام أي "ملك" غير الله نفسه، مستعدون للأسف أن يقوموا بأعمال تخريبيّة لأجل تحرير وطنهم من الرومان. ومن بينهم أيضًا سمعان بطرس المقدام، وأخوه أندراوس الذي يميل إلى الصمت، ويوحنا بن زبدي المملوء بعاطفة الحب، وتوما الكثير الشك. ففي المسيح يسوع اجتمع هؤلاء جميعًا ليتقدّسوا معًا كأعضاء بعضهم لبعض يعملون بروحٍ واحدٍ للكرازة بالإنجيل الواحد.

أما رقم 12 فكما سبق فأشرنا في أكثر من موضع يرمز إلى مملكة الله على الأرض، حيث يملك الثالوث (3) في كل جهات المسكونة الشرّق الغرب والشمال والجنوب (4).









=


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2018)

*"هؤلاء الاثنا عشر أرسله يسوع وأوصاهم قائلًا:

إلى طريق أمم لا تمضوا، وإلى مدينة للسامريّين لا تدخلوا.

بل اذهبوا بالأحرى إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة"

 [متى 10 5-6].
*


القديس كبريانوس أن هذه الوصيّة لا تزال حيّة وتلتزم بها الكنيسة، فمدينة السامريّين تعني جماعة المنشقّين، وطريق الأمم يعني طريق الهراطقة
فالكنيسة مع اتّساع قلبها للعالم كلّه المؤمن وغير المؤمن لتغسل أقدام الجميع، لا تقبل في شركتها جماعة المنشقّين أو تعاليم الهراطقة، بل تحذر أولادها وتحفظهم منهم.































=


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2018)

*

"وفيما أنتم ذاهبون اكرزوا قائلين:

أنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات" [   متى   10   :  7].

*



لقد حدّد موضوع الكرازة ألا وهو "التوبة"، بكونها طريق الملكوت السماوي. وقد سبق فعرّفنا التوبة أنها ليست جانبًا سلبيًا، أي مجرد تخلِّي عن الشرّ ورفض كل خطيّة، وإنما هي عمل إيجابي فعّالًا في حياة المؤمن، وهو قبول عمل الروح القدس فينا الذي يهب ويعطي ويشبع! التوبة هي تغيير لاِتّجاه القلب الداخلي والفكر وكل طاقات الإنسان، فبعدما كانت متّجهة نحو الأرضيّات تصير في المسيح يسوع ربّنا بالروح القدس متّجهة نحو ملكوت السماوات. بمعنى آخر فيما يرفض الإنسان الخطيّة وكل ما هو غريب عن الله إذ به ينعم بالله السماوي نفسه وكل ما له من نعمٍ وهباتٍ مشبعةٍ. وكأن التوبة هي تفريغ وامتلاء بغير انقطاع، ترك وأخذ، جوع وشبع في نفس الوقت.

لا يريدنا الله أن نسلك في حالة حرمان وكبت، وإنما بالعكس خلال التوبة يريدنا أن نعيش في حالة شبع وفرح وتهليل وتمتّع بالأمور الفائقة، فيسلك الإنسان على الأرض بفكر سماوي!

بهذا نستطيع أن نميّز بين التوبة العاملة فينا بالروح القدس والتوبة التي هي من صنع أنفسنا. 


الأولى تدخل بنا إلى ملكوت السماوات، فنعيش مع الآب في ابنه بالروح القدس، أمّا الثانية فهي حرمان ممّا هو أرضي، دون تمتّعٍ بما هو سماوي،

 الأولى توَلِّد فرح الروح ومحبّته وسلامه إلخ. والثانية توََلِّد حزنًا قاتلًا وضيقًا في القلب وقلقًا ومرارة. 

الأولى تنطلق بالنفس من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ لتبلغ إلى ذروة السماويّات، والثانية تنحدر بالإنسان من هوانٍ إلى هوانٍ، فيعيش في قنوطٍ مستمرٍ يدفع به إلى الهاوية!










=


----------



## asmicheal (4 مايو 2018)

*

"اشفوا مرضى، طهِّروا بُرصًا، أقيموا موتى، اخرجوا شيّاطين،

مجانًا أخذتم مجانًا أعطوا.

لا تقتنوا ذهبًا ولا فضّة ولا نحاسًا في مناطقكم.

ولا مذودًا للطريق ولا ثوبين ولا أحذية ولا عصا،

لأن الفاعل مستحق طعامه" [  متى 10  :  8-10].


قبل أن يسألهم عدم اقتناء ذهب أو فضّة أو نحاس، قدّم لهم إمكانيّات جبّارة تسندهم في الخدمة من شفاء للمرضى وتطهير للبرص وإقامة الموتى وإخراج الشيّاطين. وكأن السيّد لم يحرمهم من الأمور الزمنيّة إلا بعد أن قدّم لهم كنوز محبّته العميقة.

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إذ أراد أن يدرّبهم على كل الكمال طلب منهم ألا يفكّروا فيما يخص الغد... فإن كان يرسلهم كمعلّمين للعالم كله، هذا جعلهم وهم بشر ملائكة، مبرّرا إيّاهم من كل اهتمام أرضي حتى لا ينشغلوا إلا باهتمام واحد وهو التعليم، بل بالأحرى أراد أن يحرّرهم حتى من هذا الأمر بقوله: "لا تهتمّوا كيف أو بما تتكلّمون" [19 )
يلتزم التلميذ ألا يقتني شيئًا، فإن السيّد المسيح هو ذهبه وفضّته ونحاسه وطعامه وثوبه وطريقه وعصاه.

السيّد المسيح هو ذهبنا، فإن كان الذهب في الكتاب المقدّس يُشير إلى الحياة السماويّة، فإن المسيح هو سرّ الدخول بنا إلى الحياة السماويّة، أو هو كنزنا السماوي الذي يسحب قلبنا إليه. السيّد المسيح هو فضّتنا، فإن كانت الفضّة ترمز لكلمة الله (مز 12: 6)، فإنه بالحق حكمة الله الحيّ الذي يعمل فينا وبنا لكي يدخلنا إلى حضن أبيه. وهو نحاسنا، نلبسه فنصير به أقوياء ندك الطريق فلا تقدر العثرات أن تعوقنا عن الملكوت. وهو الطعام الذي به نقتات فنعيش في حالة شبع دائم، فلا نشتهي الزمنيّات ولا نطلب ملذّاتها. وهو الثوب الذي به نلتحف فيسترنا في عينيّ الآب، ونُحسب كأبرار في دمه الطاهر. إنه طريقنا الذي به ننطلق إلى أبيه لنحيا معه في أحضانه، شركاء في المجد الأبدي. إنه العصا التي حطّمت الشيطان خلال الصليب، فصار لنا الغلبة والنصرة. إذن لم يحرم السيّد المسيح تلاميذه من شيء، مقدّمًا نفسه سرّ شبع لكل احتياجاتهم.

أما بخصوص الأحذية، فإنها إذ تُصنع من جلد الحيوانات الميّتة ترمز إلى الأعمال الشرّيرة المهلكة[452]، لهذا يقول القديس جيروم: [لأنه عندما ألقى الجند القرعة على ثياب السيّد لم يكن معها أحذية ينزعونها عنه[453]. لأنه وإن مات السيّد بالجسد لكن لم يوجد فيه أعمال ميّتة.]

يمكننا أن نقول بأن الإمكانيّات التي قدّمها السيّد لتلاميذه هي إمكانيّات التوبة في أعلى صورها، فإنهم إذ يقتنون السيّد المسيح نفسه عِوض الذهب والفضّة والنحاس والمذود والثياب والعصا، فيكون هو كل شيء بالنسبة لهم، يستطيعون أن يطالبوا العالم بالتوبة، أي قبول المخلّص كمصدر شبع لهم عِوض الخطيّة التي قدّمت لهم الضيّق والعوز والمرارة.

لا يستطيع الكارز بالسيّد المسيح أن يقدّم للآخرين السيّد المسيح كسِر غِنى النفس وشفائها، بينما يرتبط هو بأمور العالم ويستعبد نفسه لها!

يُعلّق القديس أمبروسيوس على هذه الوصيّة الإلهيّة للتلاميذ الكارزين بقوله: [إنه يَقطع كما بمنجل محبّة المال التي تنمو دائمًا في القلوب البشريّة
لكنّه وهو يقطع وهبهم البديل الذي به يستطيع الرسول بطرس أن يقول: "ليس لي فضّة ولا ذهب، ولكن الذي لي فإيّاه أعطيك؛ باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وامش" (أع 3: 6). لم يعطه مالًا لكنّه أعطاه باسم السيّد صحّة التي هي أفضل من المال.

كما يُعلّق أيضًا ذات القدّيس بقوله: [للكنيسة ذهب لا لكي تخزنه، وإنما لتوزِّعه وتنفقه على المحتاجين























*






=


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2018)

*

"وأيّة مدينة أو قرية دخلتموها فافحصوا من فيها مستحق،

وأقيموا هناك حتى تخرجوا.

وحين تدخلون البيت سلّموا عليه.

فإن كان البيت مستحقًا فليأتِ سلامكم عليه،

ولكن إن لم يكن مستحقًا فليرجع سلامكم إليكم"

 [متى 10   :  11-13].*





عندما يدخلون مدينة أو قرية يبحثوا عن بيت له سمعته الطيّبة ويقيموا فيه، ولا ينتقلوا من بيت إلى آخر حتى لا تتحوّل خدمة الكلمة إلى خدمة المجاملات، وإنما يركِّزون فكرهم وجهدهم في العمل الكرازي وحده.

هذا ومن جانب آخر أراد السيّد لهم أن يعيشوا بلا همّ، ليس فقط لا يقتنون ذهبًا أو فضّة أو نحاسًا، وإنما أيضًا لا يضطربون من جهة الخدمة نفسها؛ عليهم أن يقدّموا الكلمة كما هي ولا يضطربوا إن رفضها أحد! إنهم كارزون فحسب لكن الله هو الذي يعمل بهم وفيهم.


























=


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2018)

*

"ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب" [   متى 10   : 16]
*



يُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على هذا القول الإلهي هكذا: [تأمّلوا يا إخوتي ما يفعله ربّنا يسوع! تصوّروا لو أن ذئبًا واحدًا ذهب وسط غنم كثير مهما بلغ عددهم بالآلاف... أفلا يرتعب جميع الغنم بالرغم من عدم قدرة هذا الذئب على افتراسهم جميعًا؟ فكم تكون مشورة ربّنا يسوع المسيح، التي يشجّعنا بها، إذ لا يلقي بذئب وسط غنم، بل يُلقي بالغنم وسط الذئاب...؟! إنه لم يطلب منهم أن يقتربوا من الذئاب، بل يكونوا في وسطهم. حقًا لقد كان هناك قطيع صغير من الغنم، لكن إذ افترستها الذئاب الكثيرة تحوّلت الذئاب إلى غنم



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أيضًا فيقول: [لنخجل إذ نفعل نحن العكس فنقف كذئاب ضدّ أعدائنا! مادمنا نحن غنم، فإنّنا سنغلب بالرغم من وجود ربْوة من الذئاب تجول حولنا لافتراسنا، أمّا إذا صرنا ذئابًا فسنهزم إذ يفارقنا عون راعينا، الذي لا يعول الذئاب بل الغنم، بهذا يتركك وينسحب حيث لا تسمح لقدرته أن تظهر فيك.]


لماذا يرسلنا الله هكذا كغنم وسط ذئاب؟
أولًا: إذ يسلك المؤمن بروح سيّده "الحمل الحقيقي" يُحسب حملًا باتّحاده به، فيلتزم السيّد برعايته والعمل خلاله. إنه يعمل في الغنم الوديع، لا الذئاب المفترسة، معلنًا قوّته في الضعف، قائلًا لرسوله: "تكفيك نعمتي، لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل". بهذا يردّد الرسول: "فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحلّ عليّ قوّة المسيح، لذلك أسر بالضعفات والشتائم والضرورات والاضطهادات والضيقات لأجل المسيح، لأني حينما أنا ضعيف، فحينئذ أنا قوي" (2 كو 12: 9-10).



ثانيًا: لا يقابل التلميذ الشراسة بالشراسة، بل بالحب العملي فيكسب غير المؤمنين للإيمان. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إنه فوق كل شيء يعرف طبيعة الأشياء: أن الشراسة لا تُطفأ بالشراسة وإنما باللطف







=


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2018)

"*فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء  كالحمام" [ متى 10 - 16].

*



يرى القديس جيروم أن المسيحي في وداعته يكون كالحمامة التي لا تحمل حِقدًا ولا تلقي فخاخًا لأحد، لكنّه يلتزم بحكمة الحيّات، فلا يعطي لأحد مجالًا أن يلقي له الفخاخ. إنه يقول: [كن بسيطًا كحمامة فلا تلقي فخًا لأحد، وكن حكيمًا (بارعًا) كحيّة فلا تسمح لأحد أن يلقي بالفخ أمامك. المسيحي الذي يسمح للآخرين أن يخدعوه يكون مخطئًا تمامًا كمن يحاول أن يخدع الآخرين] وبنفس المعنى يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [وُضعت الحكمة أولًا، حتى لا تُصاب عدم الأذيّة (التي للحمامة) بأذى

يقول القديس أغسطينوس:

[إنّني أحب في الحمامة عدم حِقدها، ولكني أخشى في الحيّة سمّها، غير أن الحيّة بها ما نكرهه، وبها أيضًا ما يلزمنا أن نتمثّل به:

أ. عندما يشعر الثعبان بشيخوخته، عندما يشعر بثقل السنوات الطويلة، يتقلّص ويُلزم نفسه على الدخول من ثقب صغير فينسلخ عنه جلده العتيق، فيخرج إلى حياة جديدة، يلزمك أن تتمثل به أيها المسيحي في ذلك. اسمع ما يقوله السيّد المسيح: "اُدخلوا من الباب الضيّق" (مت 7: 13)، ويحدّثنا الرسول بولس قائلًا: " إذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع أعماله ولبستم الجديد" (كو 3: 9). يلزمنا أن نتمثل بالثعبان: لنمت لا لأجل الإنسان القديم بل لأجل الحق...

ب. تمثل بالثعبان أيضًا في هذا الأمر، وهو أن تحفظ رأسك في أمان، أي لتُحتفظ بالمسيح فيك. ألم تلاحظوا ما يحدث عند قتل الأفعوان، كيف يحفظ رأسه معرضًا كل جسمه للضربات! إنه يريد ألاّ يُضرب ذلك الجزء الذي يعلم أن فيه تكمن حياته. ونحن أيضًا حياتنا هو المسيح الذي قال بنفسه: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو 14: 6)، وكما يقول الرسول: "رأس كل رجل هو المسيح" (1 كو 11: 3). فمن يحتفظ بالمسيح في داخله إنّما يحتفظ برأسه الذي يحميه



يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [تمثل بالحمامة وأنت مطمئن. انظر كيف تبتهج الحمامة بوجودها وسط الجماعة. فالحمام يبقى دومًا كجماعات، أينما طاروا أو أكلوا، ولا يحبّون الانفراد. إنهم يبتهجون معًا في وحدة، يحتفظون بالمحبّة، فهديلهم ما هو إلا صرخات حب واضحة، وبقبلات ينجبون أطفالهم نعم، حتى عندما يتنازع الحمام على عشّه -كما نلاحظ ذلك غالبًا- إنّما يكون أشبه بنزاع سلمي. هل ينقسمون على أنفسهم أثناء نزاعهم؟ كلاّ، بل يطيرون معًا ويقتاتون معًا، ويبقى نزاعهم ودّيًا. تأمّل نزاع الحمام الذي يتحدّث عنه الرسول، قائلًا: "وإن كان أحد لا يطيع كلامنا بالرسالة فسِموا هذا ولا تخالطوه لكي يخجل" أي أقيموا المعركة، لكن فلتكن معركة حمام لا ذئاب، لهذا أردف يقول: "ولكن لا تحسبوه كعدوّ بل اِنذروه كأخ" (2 تس 3: 14-15) إن الحمامة تحب الآخرين ولو في نزاعها، أمّا الذئب فيبغض الآخرين ولو تلّطف




الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت: [اِسْتَعر من الحيّة حكمتها فقط، ولِيبق قلبك بسيطًا نقيًا غير فاسد. كن وديعًا ومتواضعًا كما أنا، ولا تسلّم نفسك للغضب والهياج، "لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع برّ الله" (يع 1: 20)

يقارن القديس أغسطينوس أيضًا بين الحمام والغربان، فالحمامة التي أرسلها نوح عادت إليه تحمل غصن الزيتون، أمّا الغراب فخرج بلا عودة يعيش على الجيف. الحمامة تطلب ما لنوح، أي ما للمسيح، أمّا الغراب فيطلب ما لذاته ولو كان نتانة وفسادًا. هذا والحمامة أيضًا في أكلها لا تمزّق ما هو قدّامها كما يفعل الغراب، لذا صارت الحمامة علامة السلام والبساطة، أمّا الغراب فعلامة الأنانيّة والتمزيق والانقسام.

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [أيضًا أن العصافير وهي طيور أصغر في الحجم من الحمام بكثير تقتل الذباب لتأكله أمّا الحمام فلا يفعل شيئًا من هذا القبيل، فإنها لا تعيش على قتل غيرها، ولا تشبع على حساب الآخرين.]

وقد سبق لنا الحديث عن البساطة في مفهومها المسيحي في كتابنا "الحب وحياة البساطة"، واكتفي هنا بتقديم مفهومها عن القديس يوحنا الدرجي إذ يقول: [الإنسان البسيط هو ذو النفس التي في نقاوتها الطبيعيّة التي خُلقت عليها والتي تشفع من أجل الجميع الحقد هو فساد البساطة، طريق ماكر للتفكير تحت ستار مزيّف من البساطة]، لكنّه يميّز بين البساطة بالفِطرة والبساطة المجاهدة، بقوله: [عظيمة هي أيضًا البساطة التي يتّسم بها بعض الناس بالفِطرة نعم ومباركة، لكنها لا تعادل البساطة التي تكتسب بالعناء والتعب بعد التوبة عن الخطيّة، فالأولى محميّة ومحصّنة ضدّ الكثير من التصنّع والانفعال لكن الأخيرة تقود إلى أعلى درجات التواضع والوادعة. الأولى ليس لها مكافأة عظيمة، أمّا الثانية فمكافأتها لا نهائية بلا حدود



=


----------



## asmicheal (9 مايو 2018)

*

"ولكن احذروا من الناس، لأنهم سيسلّمونكم إلى مجالس وفي مجامعهم يجلدونكم. وتساقون أمام ولاة وملوك من أجلي شهادة لهم وللأمم. فمتى أسلموكم، فلا تهتمّوا كيف أو بما تتكلّمون، لأنكم تُعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلّمون به. لأن لستم أنتم المتكلّمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلّم فيكم" 
[ متى  10   :؛17-20  ].
*



يتساءل القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم : لماذا لم يعد هناك سجن ولا وقوف أمام مجامع وولاة؟ ويجيب بأن الله يسمح للإنسان بالتدريب على الصراع قدر طاقته وقامته، فالصغير يسمح له بالتدرّب على الصراع مع من يناسبه في عمره وهكذا. كأن الله لا يسمح لنا في حياتنا الروحيّة أو الرعوية بالتجارب إلا بقدر ما نحتمل.

إنه يسمح بالتجربة، مطالبًا إيّانا ألا نقلق ولا نهتم كيف نتصرّف ولا بماذا ننطق، إنّما روحه القدّوس هو الذي يعمل في المتضايقين معلنًا مجد المسيح، شاهدًا ببهائه فينا ككرازة وشهادة أمام الآخرين. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إنه يحرّركم من الخوف ويهبكم الحب الذي يشعل غيرتكم بالكرازة بي فتنبعث فيكم رائحة مجدي في العالم وتمتدحونهويتحدّث القديس جيروم عن عمل الله في هذه اللحظات الصعبة، قائلًا: [ها أنتم ترون أنه ليس لدينا مخازن نخزن فيها، لكننا ننال فيضًا في اللحظة المطلوبة


كأن جوهر حياة الخادم هو "الحياة بلا همّ في المسيح يسوع"، لا يهتمّ باحتياجاته الماديّة، ولا يضطرب من جهة ثمرة الخدمة، ولا أيضًا ممّا يتوقّعه من دخول في ضيق وآلام!

إذ يتحدّث روح أبينا في وقت الضيق إنّما يُعلن حقيقة إيمانيّة هامة هي تجلّي الله في حياة المؤمن، خاصة في وقت الضيق، هو الذي يسمح بالألم وهو الذي يتقبّل الألم فينا، وهو الذي يهبنا النصرة والإكليل، وهو الذي يتقبّل الإكليل فينا. جاء في رسالة للقدّيس كبريانوس يقول: [أن ما ننطق به ونجيب به (وقت الضيق) يوهب لنا في تلك الساعة من السماء التي تمدّنا، فلا نتكلّم نحن بل روح الله الذي لا يفارق من يعترفون به ولا ينفصل عنهم بل يتكلّم فيهم ويتوّج فيهم
وفي رسالة أخرى يقول: [إن عمله هو أن نغلب، وننال بإخضاع العدوّ لرمز النصرة في الصراع العظيم

وهكذا بتجلّي الله فينا نمتلئ رجاءً بالنصرة الأكيدة، وكما يقول الآب يوحنا من كرونستادت: [كل ما للعدو أنه يتعبنا، لكن ماذا تكون متاعبه إن كان قلبنا ثابتًا في الرب ومؤسّسًا فيه؟













=


----------



## asmicheal (10 مايو 2018)

*

 "وسيُسلّم الأخ أخاه إلى الموت والأب ولده، ويقوم الأولاد على والديهم ويقتلوهم. وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمي، ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلّص" 
[متى 10  : 21-22].

*


ان كان السيّد قد أبرز دوره الإلهي نحوهم، مقدّمًا لهم إمكانيّاته حتى يتمّموا عملهم الكرازي، لكنّه لا يتجاهل دورهم الإيجابي، مؤكدًا: "ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلّص" [22]. 

وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لا تقف إرادة الله عند دوره هو، وإنما يطالبهم بممارسة الأعمال الصالحة أيضًا. لاحظ كيف أنه من البداية جعل نصيبًا يخصّه وآخر يخصّ تلاميذه. فصُنع المعجزات هو من عمله، أمّا عدم أخذ شيء (أجرة) فهو من عملهم. فتح أبواب (قلوب) كل البشر هو نعمة من فوق، أمّا عدم طلب شيء سوى الاحتياج الضروري هو من ضبط نفوسهم هم، "لأن الأجير مستحق أجرته". عطيّة السلام هي من الله، أمّا البحث عن المستحق وعدم دخول بيت غير المستحق فهذه وصيّتهم هم. معاقبة من لا يقبلونهم عمله هو، أمّا الانسحاب منهم وتركهم بلطف بدون أن يلعنوهم أو يسبوهم، فهذا من وداعة الرسل. عطيّة الروح وعدم القلق من عمل من أرسلهم، أمّا أن يصيروا حملان وكالحمام يحتملون كل شيء بلطف، فهذا ينبع عن هدوئهم وحكمتهم

إن كان الله هو الذي يهب القوّة، لكن يليق بنا أن نصبر إلى المنتهى مجاهدين بروح الرجاء، وكما يقول القديس كبريانوس: [يليق بنا أن نصبر مثابرين أيها الإخوة الأحباء، حتى إذ ننعم بالرجاء في الحق والحرّية ننال الحق والحرّية ذاتها

كتب القديس كبريانوس يشجّع المعترفين في السجون على الجهاد إلى النفس الأخير حتى ينعموا بالخلاص خلال صبرهم إلى المنتهى، فيقول: [أيّا كان ما قبل النهاية فهي خطوة بها نصعد إلى قمة الخلاص
لقد أعلن لهم أنه كلما اعترفوا محتملين الآلام يهيج العدوّ بالأكثر، فيكون الخطر أشد، لذا يجب مواجهته بالصبر

الجميع حتى أهل البيت يبغضوهم، لا من أجل جريمة ارتكبوها، وإنما من أجل اسمه، فإن الله لا يتركهم بل يسندهم بعطاياه ونعمه، أمّا هم فمن جانبهم يلزمهم أن يصبروا حتى النهاية، متسلّحين بنعمته.






























=


----------



## asmicheal (11 مايو 2018)

*

"ومتى طردوكم في هذه المدينة، فاهربوا إلى الأخرى" [23].*


 أننا لا نلقي بنفوسنا وسط العاصف فنثير المضايقين، وإنما نتركهم ليس خوفًا على حياتنا، وإنما لتكميل رسالة الله فينا التي ائْتمنّا عليها، ولكن لا نعطي الفرصة للمضايقين أن يزدادوا غضبًا وثورة. وقد ركّز القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي كثيرًا على هذه العبارة في دفاعه عن هروبه من أمام وجه الأريوسيّين، كما تحدّث القدّيس البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء عن هذا الأمر بشيء من التفصيل في قانونه التاسع




*     أمرَ مخلّصنا أن نهرب عندما نُضطهد، ونختفي عندما يبحثون عنّا، فلا نعرّض أنفسنا لمخاطر معيّنة، ولا نُشعل بالأكثر ثورة المضطهدين ضدّنا بظهورنا أمامهم. فإن من يسلّم نفسه لعدوّه ليقتله إنّما يفعل ذات الشيء كمن يقتل نفسه. أمّا أننا نهرب كأمر مخلّصنا بهذا نعرف وقتنا المناسب، ونُعلن اهتمامنا الحقيقي نحو مضطهدينا، لئلا إذ يعملون على سفك الدم يصيرون مجرمين عصاه للناموس القائل: "لا تقتل" (خر 20: 13)

البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي

*     لم يأمرهم قط أن يبقوا مع العدوّ، بل أن يهربوا إن اضطهدوهم

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     يريدنا الرب أن نهرب في زمن الاضطهاد من مدينة إلى أخرى حتى لا يُلقي أحد بنفسه وسط المخاطر التي قد لا يحتملها الجسد الضعيف أو الفكر المنطلق العنّان وهو يتوق على الحصول على إكليل الاستشهاد

القديس أمبروسيوس















=


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2018)

*

ليس التلميذ أفضل من المعلّم، ولا العبد أفضل من سيّده، يكفي التلميذ أن يكون كمعلّمه، والعبد كسيّده  فلا تخافوهم، لأن ليس مكتوم لن يُستَعلن، ولا خفي لن يُعرف. الذي أقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور، والذي تسمعونه في الأذن نادوا به على السطوح      "ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد، ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها، بل خافوا بالأحرى من الذي يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنّم"  "أليس عصفوران يباعان بفلس،

وواحد منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدون أبيكم؟

وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة.

فلا تخافوا، أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة.

فكل من يعترف بي قدّام الناس،

اعترف أنا أيضًا به قدّام أبي الذي في السماوات.

ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس،

أنكره أنا أيضًا قدّام أبي الذي في السماوات          " [متى 10 : 24 -   33  )










*



دخول التلاميذ إلى الألم حتى من أهل البيت ليس بلا هدف، فقد أوضح لهم الأسباب التالية حتى يقبلوه بلا خوف:



أولًا: "ليس التلميذ أفضل من المعلّم، ولا العبد أفضل من سيّده، يكفي التلميذ أن يكون كمعلّمه، والعبد كسيّده" 

 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إرادة الله لا أن يخلّصك من المخاوف بل يحثّك على ازدرائها، فإن هذا أعظم من التخلُّص منها



ثانيًا: يقول السيّد: "فلا تخافوهم، لأن ليس مكتوم لن يُستَعلن، ولا خفي لن يُعرف. الذي أقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور، والذي تسمعونه في الأذن نادوا به على السطوح" [26-27]

*     ماذا يحزنكم؟ هل لأنهم يسمُونكم مرائين ومخادعين؟ تمهّلوا قليلًا فيسمُّونكم منقذي العالم ومُحسنين إليه! إن الزمان سيُعلِن المكتوم ويكشف افتراء أعدائكم عليكم، فتظهر فضيلتكم إنكم منقذون ومحسنون، إن أثبتُّم ذلك بالأعمال؛ فالناس لا يصغون إلى الأقوال بل ينظرون إلى حقيقة الأعمال!

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم



ثالثًا: يسند السيّد تلاميذه ليقبلوا الضيق بلا خوف، معلنًا لهم أن حياتهم الداخليّة لن تؤذي بل ولا أجسادهم بدون إذن أبيهم السماوي. إن نفوسهم مصونة بالروح القدس الناري، فلا يقدر أحد أن يقترب إليها، وشعور رؤوسهم التي تسقط عندما يقوم الإنسان بتمشيطها محصيّة لدي الله!

يقول السيّد: "ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد، ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها، بل خافوا بالأحرى من الذي يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنّم" [28].

إن الشهداء القدّيسين لم يخافوا ممن يخيف، لأن بمخافتهم لله لم يهابوا إنسانًا...!



تستطيع أن تقتل مسكن الروح أي الجسد، لكن هل يمكنك أن تقتل الساكن فيه...؟! إنك تطلق روحي ولا تستطيع أن تؤذيها في شيء. فبصنعك هذا سيقوم جسدي مرّة أخرى، هذا الذي لك سلطان عليه. إذ تطلق الروح يقوم الجسد وتعود إليه الروح كمسكنٍ لها، وعندئذ لا يعوذ يموت الجسد بعد!

انظر! إنّني لن أخاف من وعيدك حتى بالنسبة لجسدي، فإنه وإن كان لك سلطان عليه لكن حتى شعر رأسي محصي لدى خالقي


*     لا تخف أيها الشهيد من سيف مضطهدك، بل بالأحرى خف من لسانك لئلا تضطهد نفسك بنفسك، فتهلك روحك لا جسدك. لتخف على روحك لئلا تموت في نار جهنّم

القديس أغسطينوس



*     لا تخف ولا يضعف قلبك ولا تنزعج عندما يُسحب منك المال أو الطعام أو الشرّاب أو الملذّات أو الملابس أو السكن أو جسدك ذاته، بل خف العدوّ الذي يسحب نفسك من الإيمان والاتّكال على الله ومحبّة الله والقريب، عندما يبذر في قلبك الكراهيّة والعداوة والارتباط بالزمنيّات والكبرياء وغير ذلك من الخطايا

الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت



رابعًا: يقوم عدم الخوف أساسًا على اكتشاف الإنسان لرعاية الله به كأبٍ محبٍ؛ فيهتمّ به كما يهتمّ بالخلقية من أجله. هذه الرعاية تمتد في حياتنا من إحصائه لشعور رؤوسنا جميعها إلى اهتمامه بالمجد الذي يعدّه لنا في السماوات.

"أليس عصفوران يباعان بفلس،

وواحد منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدون أبيكم؟

وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة.

فلا تخافوا، أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة.

فكل من يعترف بي قدّام الناس،

اعترف أنا أيضًا به قدّام أبي الذي في السماوات.

ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس،

أنكره أنا أيضًا قدّام أبي الذي في السماوات" [29-33].



يُعلّق العلامة أوريجينوس على إحصاء شعورنا، قائلًا: [لا يقصد بذلك الشعر الذي نقصّه بالمقص ونُلقي به في سلّة المهملات، أو الشعر الذي يسقط ويموت مع تقدّم السن، لكن الشعر المُحصَى أمام الله هو الذي من الناصريّة (الذي لشمشون) حيث تسكن فيه قوّة الروح القدس، فيهبْ الغلبة على الفلسطينيّين، أي قوّة النفس وكثرة الأفكار النابعة عن الإدراك والفهم، والتي يُرمز لها برأس التلاميذ











































































=


----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2018)

*

"لا تظنّوا إني جئت لألقي سلامًا على الأرض،

ما جئت لألقي سلامًا بل سيفًا.

فإني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضدّ أبيه،

الابنة ضدّ أمها،

والكِنَّة ضدّ حماتها.

وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته" [متى 10 : 34-36]. 

*


يُعلق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه الحرب القاسية، بقوله: [ليس فقط الأصدقاء والزملاء يقفون ضدّ الإنسان بل حتى الأقرباء، فتنقسم الطبيعة على ذاتها... ولا تقف الحرب على من هم في بيت واحد أيّا كانوا، وإنما تقوم حتى بين الذين هم أكثر حبًا لبعضهم البعض، بين الأقرباء جدًا

















































=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2018)

*"من أحبَّ أبًا أو أمّا أكثر منّي فلا يستحقَّني، ومن أحبَّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقّني. من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها" [  متى 10  : 37-39]
*

 حقًا إن الله الذي أوصانا بالحب، بل جاء إلينا لكي يهبنا طبيعة الحب نحوه ونحو الناس حتى الأعداء، لا يقبل أن نحب أحدًا حتى حياتنا الزمنيّة هنا إلا من خلاله. إنه يَغير علينا كعريس يطلب كل قلب عروسه، 

وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الله الذي يحبّنا كثيرًا جدًا يريد أن يكون محبوبًا منّا
لنترك كل أحد من أجله، لنعود فنقتني كل أحد بطاقات حب أعظم، إذ نحبّهم بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا الساكن فينا، فيكون على مستوى سماوي فائق؛ نحبّهم فوق كل اعتبارات زمنيّة.

*     يأمرنا الكتاب المقدّس بطاعة والدينا. نعم، ولكن من يحبّهم أكثر من المسيح يخسر نفسه. هوذا العدوّ (الذي يضطهدني لأنكر المسيح) يحمل سيفًا ليقتلني، فهل أفكر في دموع أمي؟ أو هل احتقر خدمه المسيح لأجل أبٍ، هذا الذي لا ارتبط بدفنه إن كنت خادمًا للمسيح (لو 9: 59-60)، ولو إنّني كخادم حقيقي للمسيح مدين بهذا (الدفن) للجميع

القديس جيروم

*     (في حديثه مع أرملة): لا تحبي الرجل أكثر من الرب فلا تترمّلين، وإن ترمّلتي فما تشعرين بذلك، لأن لكِ معونة المحب الذي لا يموت

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     إن أحببنا الرب من كل القلب يجدر بنا ألا نفضِّل عنه حتى الآباء والأبناء

القديس كبريانوس

لقد نفذت الأم باولا Paula هذه الوصيّة كما كتب عنها القديس جيروم في خطابه لابنتها يوستيخوم، إذ يقول: [إنّني أعلم أنه عندما كانت تسمع عن مرض أحد أولادها مرضًا خطيرًا، وخاصة عند مرض توكسوتيوس Toxotius الذي كانت تحبّه جدًا، كانت أولًا تنفذ القول: "انزعجت فلم أتكلّم" (مز 77: 4). وعندما تصرخ بكلمات الكتاب المقدّس: "ومن أحبّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني" (مت 10: 37)، تصلّي للرب وتقول: يا رب احفظ أطفالك الذين كتبت عليهم بالموت، أي هؤلاء الذين لأجلك يموتون كل يوم جسديًا



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2018)

*

"من يقبلكم يقبلني، ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني.

من يقبل نبيًا باسم نبي فأجر نبي يأخذ،

ومن يقبل بارًا باسم بار فأجر بار يأخذ.

ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كأس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ

فالحق أقول لكم أنه لا يضيع أجره" [  متى 10  :  40-42].


*



*     لا تنظر إلى استحقاقات الأشخاص، بل إلى وظيفة الكهنة... آمن أن الرب يسوع حاضر أثناء صلوات الكاهن، لأنه إن كان قد قال: "إن اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت 18: 20)، فكم بالأكثر يهبنا حضوره عندما تجتمع الكنيسة وتتم الأسرار!

القديس أمبروسيوس

*     لكوني كنت جاهلًا بهذه الأمور، فقد هزأت بأبنائك وخدّامك القدّيسين، ولكن لم أربح من وراء هذا سوى ازدرائك بي

*     هل نخاف من الذي يعيّنه البشر ولا نخاف ممن يعيّنه الله، فنحتقر من عيّنه الله ونذمّه ونهينه بعشرات الآلاف من التوبيخات؟

القديس أغسطينوس

*     كرِّم الذي صار لك أبًا من بعد الله

الدسقولية

*     الكاهن على المذبح يفعل عِوض السيّد المسيح

القديس كبريانوس

*     يا لغبطة الخادم الذي من خلاله يتقبّل السيّد الكرامة والمجد

القديس جيروم

ويرى القديس جيروم ليس فقط يتقبّل الخدّام من الناس كرامة باسم المسيح، وإنما يتقبّل كل مؤمن نعمة من الآب السماوي نفسه، إذ يرى ابنه الحبيب متجلِّيًا فينا، لهذا يناجي القدّيس إلهه، قائلًا: [تطلّع علينا، فإنك ترى ابنك الساكن فينا!














=


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2018)

*

"ولما أكمل يسوع أمره لتلاميذه الاثني عشر

انصرف من هناك ليعلم ويكرز في مدنهم" [متى   11  : 1].*


إذ دعا السيّد تلاميذه للكرازة، مقدّمًا لهم إمكانيّات العمل الروحي، وموضّحًا لهم موضوع إرساليّتهم وحدودها ومنهجها ومصاعبها، تقدّم هو بنفسه "يُعلّم ويكرز" لكي يتقبّلوا روح الكرازة لا خلال الوصايا فحسب وإنما عمليًا خلال حياته وسلوكه وكرازته. هذه هي القيادة الحيّة، إنها ليست مجرّد توجيهات وتوصيات، وإنّما دخول بالتلاميذ إلى التدرّب على الشهادة بممارسة العمل الكرازي ذاته، فيتذوّقه الشخص ويختبره عمليًا.



=


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2018)

*
"أمّا يوحنا فلما سمع في السجن بأعمال المسيح

أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه،

وقال له: أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟!" [متى 11   :3]
*



لقد أدرك القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان أن انتقاله قد اقترب جدًا، وأن رسالته أوشكت أن تنتهي تمامًا، فبعث باثنين من تلاميذه للسيّد يسألاه ليس عن تشكّك في أمره، وإنما ليقدّم لتلميذيه الفرصة أن يلمسا بنفسيهما عمل السيّد المسيح ويتعلقا به، فينجذبا إليه ويجذبا بقيّة إخوتهما تلاميذ يوحنا ليسيروا وراءه. لا يمكن للقدّيس يوحنا أن يشك فيه، هذا الذي شهد له وهو في أحشاء أمه حين دخلت القدّيسة مريم تحمل في أحشائها السيّد المسيح جنينًا، فركض مبتهجًا، وكان هذا هو أول عمل كرازي خفي، فيه شهد الجنين يوحنا لأمه أليصابات عن الكلمة المتجسّد. إنه أول من تقدّم بالفرح مبتهجًا، يخضع ويسجد بالتهليل وهو بعد في الأحشاء. لقد جاء القدّيس يوحنا كسابق للرب إذ قيل عنه: "ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيّئ طريقك قدامك" [10]. فكيف يهيئ الطريق ويشك فيه؟

*     تظاهر عمدًا بالجهل لا ليتعلّم، فقد كان مدركًا أسرار التجسّد، وإنما تجاهل ليحدّث تلاميذه عن تفوُّق السيّد عليه، ويقنعهم بما ورد في الكتاب المقدّس أنه هو الله قد أتى متجسّدًا، وأن جميع الناس خدّام له يمهدون الطريق لقدومه، كقول المرتّل:"مبارك الآتي باسم الرب"

القديس كيرلس الكبير

*     لقد خصص لنفسه تلاميذ ليكونوا شهودًا للمسيح لا لينفصلّوا عنه... وكان هؤلاء يقدِّرون معلّمهم تقديرًا عظيمًا، وقد سمعوا منه شهادته عنه وتعجّبوا. وإذ اقترب موت يوحنا أراد تثبيتهم في الإيمان بالمسيح نفسه... فقال لتلميذين منهم: "اذهبا واسألاه"... لا لأنّني أشك فيه، وإنما لأجل تعليمكما. اذهبا واسألاه، اسمعا منه ما أخبرتكما به عنه، لقد سمعتما منّي أنا الرسول، فلتُثبِّنا ما سمعتماه منّي بواسطة الديان... 

أما قول المسيح فكان لأجل تعليمهما أيضًا: "العّمي يبصرون"... كأنه يقول لهما: لقد رأيتماني فلتعرفاني! لقد رأيتما أعمالي، إذن فلتعرفا صانعها... وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيّ، وهذا أقوله لأجلكم وليس لأجل يوحنا

القديس أغسطينوس

*     كنبي تنبأ خلال حياته بسجنه، فكان رمزًا للناموس الصامت (المسجون).

جاء الناموس ليخبر عن المسيح وغفران الخطايا واعدًا البشريّة بملكوت السماوات، الأمر الذي صنعه يوحنا ليحقّق هدف الناموس. لكن الناموس (في شخص يوحنا) قد صمت، إذ سجنه الأشرار وصار كمن في قيود السجن حتى لا يعرف أحد المسيح...

بعث الناموس (يرمز له بيوحنا) برسله لينظروا أعمال الإنجيل، ويتأمّلوا حقيقة الإيمان خلال نور هذه العجائب. وبهذا فإن الناموس الذي أُحيط بعنف الخطاة يتبرّر بفهم الحرّية التي حرّرنا بها المسيح (غل 4: 31).

بهذا لم يكن يوحنا يقصد معالجة جهل خاص به، إنّما كان يعالج جهل تلاميذه، فقد سبق فأعلن بنفسه أن المسيح يأتي لمغفرة الخطايا. والآن يرسل تلاميذ إلى المسيح لينظروا أعماله، فتثبت تعاليم المسيح لهم فلا يكرزون إلا به، غير متطلّعين إلى مسيح آخر

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

*     كان من الطبيعي أن هذا الناموس الذي يتكلّم عن المسيح وقد صار سجينًا في قلوب المؤمنين ووُضع في الحبس أن يفتقر إلى النور، فقد قاسي عذابات خلف قضبان عدم الفهم، لهذا فهو لا يقدر أن يسير إلى النهاية كشاهدٍ للمقاصد الإلهيّة ما لم تسنده بشارة الإنجيل

القديس أمبروسيوس

إن كان القدّيس يوحنا في السجن يحمل سرّيًا تقييد الناموس وكسره فقد أرسل تلميذين له لينعما بالإنجيل القادر أن يدخل بهما إلى ملكوت الله. هنا يسلّم الناموس البشريّة للنعمة الإلهيّة المجّانيّة. أمّا إرساله تلميذين إنّما يُشير إلى جماعة اليهود وجماعة الأمم، إن كان اليهود قد كسروا الناموس المكتوب فإن الأمم كسروا الناموس الطبيعي، وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "قد شكونا أن اليهود واليونانيّين أجمعين تحت الخطيّة" (رو 3: 9)، واحتاج الكل إلى نعمة الإيمان بالمسيح للخلاص.

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم  
أن القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان قد أرسل تلميذيه للسيّد المسيح لأن الغيرة كانت قد دبّت في تلاميذه، إذ جاء في إنجيل معلّمنا يوحنا: "جاءوا إلى يوحنا وقالوا له: يا معلّم هوذا الذي كان معك في عبر الأردن الذي أنت شهدت له هو يعمدّ والجميع يأتون إليه" (يو 3: 26). مرّة أخرى يروي لنا إنجيل معلّمنا متّى أن تلاميذ يوحنا جاءوا إلى السيّد قائلين: "لماذا نصوم نحن والفرّيسيّون كثيرًا وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟" (مت 9: 14). وقد أخذ القديس كيرلس الكبير بذات الرأي.








=


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2018)

*
كانت إجابة السيّد المسيح لتلميذيّ يوحنا عمليّة، إذ قال لهما: "اذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران، العُمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يُطهَّرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يبشرون. وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيَّ" 
[  متى 11  :4-6].*




ويرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن تلميذيّ يوحنا قد شكّا في قلبيْهما، فكان السيّد يوبّخهما دون جرح لمشاعرهما: لقد أضاف العبارة الأخيرة موبّخا إيّاهما سريًا، إذ كانا قد تعثّرا فيه. لقد رأى في نفسيهما احتجاجهما عليه، ولم يدع أحدًا يشهد ذلك، إنّما تركهما لضميرهما، جاذبًا إيّاهما بالأكثر إليه بقوله: "طوبى لمن لا يعثر فيَّ". لقد قال هذا فاضحًا نفسيهما لنفسيهما




 "طوبى لمن لا يعثر فيّ؟"... إنه كمن يقول: حقًا إنّني أصنع عجائب لكنّني لن اَستنكف من احتمال الإهانات. فإنّني إذ أسير في طريق الموت ليت الذين يكرمونني بسبب العجائب لا يحتقرونني في الموت! 

الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير)
















=























=


----------



## asmicheal (28 مايو 2018)

*

"وبينما ذهب هذان، ابتدأ يسوع يقول للجموع عن يوحنا:

ماذا خرجتم إلى البرّيّة لتنظروا؟

أقصبة تحرّكها الريح؟" [ متى 11 -7]*



لم يتحدّث السيّد المسيح عن القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان إلا بعد أن رحل التلميذان، لكي لا يبدو متملقًا للرجل



القديس أغسطينوس: [بالتأكيد لم يكن يوحنا قصبة تحرّكها الريح، لأنه لم يكن محمولًا بكل ريح تعليم




















=


----------



## asmicheal (29 مايو 2018)

*

  "لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا، أإنسانًا لابسًا ثيابًا ناعمة، هوذا الذين يلبسون الثياب الناعمة هم في بيوت الملوك"

"لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا، أنبيًا؟ نعم أقول لكم، وأفضل من نبي"
( متى 11 : 8 -9 )
*



فيوحنا كان يرتدي لباسًا خشنًا، إذ كان رداؤه من شعر الإبل.




لماذا كان يوحنا أفضل من نبي؟ لأن الأنبياء تنبّأوا عن مجيء الرب، واشتهوا أن يروه، فلم يستطيعوا، أمّا هو فنال ما طلبوه. لقد رأى الرب وأشار إليه بإصبعه، قائلًا: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطيّة العالم" (يو1: 29)... بهذا قدّم يوحنا شهادة صادقة عن المسيح












=


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2018)

*

"لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان، ولكن الأصغر في ملكوت السموات أعظم منه"
 [متى   11: 11].
*



إنه الأصغر من جهة الزمن، وإن كان الأعظم في الكرامة... فيوحنا عظيم جدًا بين البشر، الذين ليس فيهم من هو أعظم منه سوى المسيح!

*     ويقصد بالأصغر في ملكوت السماوات، أي الأصغر بين الملائكة فالأصغر بين السمائيّين أعظم من يوحنا. بهذا يكون قد عرض الرب صورة عن عظمة ملكوت السماوات ليشوّقنا إليه، واضعًا أمام أعيننا مدينة ينبغي أن نشتهي السكنى فيها

القديس أغسطينوس


*     كان يوحنا مثله مثل الآخرين الذين سبقوه تنسب ولادته إلى امرأة، أمّا أولئك الذين قبلوا الإيمان بالمسيح فليسوا أبناء نساء، بل أبناء الله، كقول الإنجيلي الحكيم: "وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانًا أن يصيروا أولاد الله..." (يو 1: 11-12). لقد أصبحنا أبناء الله العليّ، "مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى، بل ممّا لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحيّة الباقية إلى الأبد" (1 بط 1: 23). إذن كل من ولد لا من زرع فانٍ بل من كلمة الله الباقية يفوق المولود من امرأة... لاحظوا أنه قبيل قيامة المسيح من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماء لم يوجد بين الناس روح التبنّي ولا دُعي أحد ابنًا لله (يو 7: 39)... إذن لا ينقص المسيح من مكانة الأنبياء... وإنما أراد أن يظهر ما في الحياة الإنجيليّة من سموّ أعظم بكثير من سموّ الحياة الناموسيّة

القديس كيرلس الكبير


*     الثياب تعني سرّيًا الجسد الذي تلبسه النفس، فيكون ناعمًا خلال الترف والخلاعة. أمّا "الملوك" فهذا الاسم (هنا) يخصّ الملائكة الساقطين، الذين يسيطرون على الناس كسلاطين للعالم. هؤلاء يلبسون الثياب المترفة ويسكنون بيوت الملوك، بمعنى أن من كانت أجسادهم منحلّة وهالكة خلال الخلاعة، إنّما هم مساكن للشيّاطين، التي تختار هذه المواضع كسكنى لهم تناسب تدابيرهم وأعمالهم الشرّيرة[510].

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

*     لم يلبس يوحنا الثياب الناعمة لأنه لم يتغاضَ عن الخطيّة، متملّقًا السالكين فيها، بل بالأحرى وبّخهم بقسوة، بكلمات مرّة، قائلًا: "يا أولاد الأفاعي من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتي؟‍!" (لو 3: 7)، حيث يقول سليمان أيضًا: "كلام الحكماء كمهاميز (عصا في رأسها حديدة تنخس بها البهائم) وكمسامير منغرزة" (جا 12: 11). كلمات الحكماء تشبه بالمسامير والمهاميز  فلا تداهن غباوة الخطاة بل تجرحها[511].

الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير)

"ماذا خرجتم إلى البرّيّة لتنظروا؟ أقصبة تحرّكها الريح؟" لتُفهم البرّيّة بطريقة سرّيّة أنها الموضع المحروم من الروح القدس، الذي لا يكون فيه أي مسكن لله، وتؤخذ القصبة بمعنى الإنسان الذي امتصّه مجد العالم تمامًا وفرّغ حياته، فلا يوجد في داخله ثمر الحق، إنّما يحمل مظهر الفرح من الخارج دون الداخل. إنه يستجيب لكل ريح، أي لاقتراحات الأرواح النجسة، فلا يقدر أن يقف ثابتًا.

هل ذهبتم لتنظروا إنسانًا فارغًا من معرفة الله، يستجيب لنسمات كل روح دنس؟ فإذ كان يحدّثهم بروح من يزكي القديس يوحنا وليس من يوبّخ، راغبًا في تأكيد أنهم لا يروا في يوحنا شيئًا فارغًا أو متقلّبًا.

*     ماذا يقصد بالقصبة إلا النفس البشريّة المُحبّة للعالم؟ هذه التي إن لمسها أي مديح أو ذمّ تنحرف في الحال عن الطريق الذي تريده. فإن وُجد ريح مديح يصدر عن فم بشري يلاطفها فإنها تفرح وترتفع ثم تنحني في شعور بالجميل. وإذ تهبّ ريح ذمّ من نفس المصدر الذي قدّم نسمات المديح تنحني للمرة الأخرى من الجانب الآخر وتخنع لقوة العاصفة. أمّا يوحنا فلم يكن بالقصبة التي تحرّكها الريح، فلا يتملّقه المديح، ولا يغضبه الذمّ؛ لا يرفعه النجاح ولا تطرحه المحنة. لم يكن يوحنا بالقصبة التي تحرّكها الريح، إنّما كان إنسانًا لا يتأثّر بالظروف لينحرف عن طريقه... ليتنا نحتفظ بنفس ثابتة بين رياح ألسنة الناس المتغيّرة فلا الذم يثيرنا للغضب ولا النجاح يحرّكنا لمنح عطايا ضارة

القدّيس غريغوريوس (الكبير)






















=


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2018)

*

"ومن أيام يوحنا المعمدان إلى الآن ملكوت السماوات يُغصب

والغاصبون يختطفونه" [12].*


جاء يوحنا المعمدان كسابق للسيّد المسيح فانفتح طريق الملكوت، ليستطيع كل مؤمن أن يسرقه، مختطفًا إيّاه بالجهاد الحيّ. حقًا أن الملكوت هو عطيّة الله المجّانيّة، لكنها لا تقدّم للمتهاونين المتراخين، إنّما للمجاهدين كمن يسرقها.

يتحدّث القديس يوحنا الدرجي عن ضرورة الجهاد والتغصّب، قائلًا: [كل الذين يبدأون النضال الصالح الذي هو صعب وضيق لكن في نفس الوقت سهل، يليق بهم أن يدركوا أنه يجب عليهم أن يقفزوا في النار، إن كانوا يودّون أن تمكث النار السماويّة فيهم فعلًا. ليفحص كل إنسانٍ نفسه، ويأكل خبزه بأعشاب مرّة، ويشرب الكأس بدموع، لئلا تؤدي خدمته إلى دينونة الذات كما يقول: [لنركض في طريقنا بحماسٍ كأناسٍ مدعوّين من إلهنا وملكنا، لئلا بسبب قصر عمرنا نوجد في يوم موتنا بلا ثمر ونهلك جوعًا

ويتحدّث الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت عن الجهاد والتغصب قائلًا: [من الذي جعل طريق المختارين ضيقًا؟ العالم يضغط على المختارين، والشيطان يضغط عليهم، وكذلك الجسد، هذا هو ما جعل طريقنا لملكوت السماوات ضيقًاكما يقول: [إن كنّا لا نجاهد يوميًا لنغلب الشهوات التي تهاجمنا ونقتني ملكوت الله في قلوبنا، فالشهوات تمتلكنا بطغيان شديد وعنف، وتسلب نفوسنا كاللصوص

ويقدّم لنا الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت مثالًا عن الجهاد في الصلاة، قائلًا: [يقول الناس إن لم تشعر بميل للصلاة فالأفضل لا تصلِّ. هذه سفسطة مخادعة وجسدانيّة. إن كنت تصلّي فقط عندما تشعر بميل للصلاة، فستتوقّف عن الصلاة تمامًا، وهذا ما يطلبه الجسد. "ملكوت السماوات يغتصب"، فلا تستطيع أن تعمل لخلاصك بدون اغتصاب نفسك
كما يقول: [لا تتمّم عملك فقط عندما تشتاق إليه، تمّمه على وجه الخصوص عندما لا تشتاق إليه. لتفهم أن هذا ينطبق على كل عمل عادي زمني، كما ينطبق على وجه الخصوص على الأعمال التي تخص خلاص النفس، كالصلاة والقراءة في كلمة الله وكتب التهذيب، والاشتراك في الخدمة الإلهيّة والأعمال الصالحة، والكرازة بكلمة الله وهكذا. لا تطِعْ الجسد الخامل المملوء شرًا، فإنه مستعد للراحة دومًا ليقودنا إلى الهلاك الأبدي خلال الهدوء الوقتي والمتعة الزمنيّة، وقد قيل: "بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزًا" (تك3: 19)

ويشدّد القديس أمبروسيوس على الجهاد المستمر دون تهاون، بقوله: [فقدان ساعة واحدة ليس بالأمر الهيّن، فالساعة هي جزء من حياتنا كلها

ربّما يسأل أحد: لماذا يقول السيّد المسيح "ملكوت السماوات يغتصب"؟ يجيب القديس جيروم: [انظر، أليس بالحق يُحسب اغتصابًا عندما يرغب الجسد أن يصير إلهًا ويصعد إلى الموضع الذي منه سقطت الملائكة، ويدين ملائكة

ويرى القديس أمبروسيوس أن الكنيسة استطاعت بالإيمان أن تغتصب الملكوت من المجمع اليهودي، تمتّعت بالنبوّة لله بينما حُرم منها.













=


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2018)

*

 "لأن جميع الأنبياء والناموس إلى يوحنا تنبّأوا. وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا، فهذا هو إيليّا المزمع أن يأتي. من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع" 
[  متى 11  : 13-15].*




العلامة أوريجينوس: [إنه يوحنا وليس هو إيليّا في نفس الوقت، ليس شخصه، إذ لا يعرف عن نفسه أنه مارس حياة شخصيّة سابقة. بهذا يؤكّد القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان رفضه لفكره تناسخ الأرواح، بمعنى إعادة تجسّدها، لكنّه جاء يحمل ذات الفكر والاتّجاه لإيليّا النبي.]



 الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير): [يقول الملاك لزكريّا بخصوص يوحنا: "ويتقدّم أمامه بروح إيليّا وقوّته" (لو 1: 17). كما أن إيليّا يسبق المجيء الثاني، فإن يوحنا يسبق المجيء الأول. وكما أن إيليّا هو السابق للديّان القادم، هكذا يوحنا هو السابق للمخلّص الآن. إذن فيوحنا هو إيليّا في الروح، وليس في شخصه


"من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع" أي من كانت له الأذنان الداخليّتان القادرتان على سماع الأمور الروحيّة وإدراكها، يمكنه أن يسمع ويدرك أن إيليّا قد جاء يسبق المسيّا المخلّص، الذي تنبأ عنه جميع الأنبياء ومهّد له الناموس خلال الرموز والظلال 

 القديس جيروم: [يقول إشعياء: "أعطاني الرب أذنًا" (راجع إش 50: 5)، فإذ لم يكن لي أذن للقلب وهبَني أذنًا اسمع بها رسالة الله


















=


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2018)

*

"وبمن أشبِّه هذا الجيل؟

يشبه أولادًا جالسين في الأسواق ينادون إلى أصحابهم. ويقولون:

زمّرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا، نُحنا لكم فلم تلطموا.

لأنه جاء يوحنا لا يأكل ولا يشرب،

فيقولون فيه شيطان.

جاء ابن الإنسان يأكل ويشرب،

فيقولون هوذا إنسان أكّول وشَرّيب خمر،

محب للعشّارين والخطاة،

والحكمة تبرّرت من بنيها" [16-19].


*



لقد رفضه الكتبة والفرّيسيّون والصدّوقيّون، ومن تتلمذوا على أيديهم، وحملوا روحهم المتكبّر، فلم يقدروا أن ينطلقوا من الذات ego ليتقبّلوا كلمة الحق ويُدركوا الحكمة. 

أرسل الله لهم من ينوح كيوحنا المعمدان الثائر على الخطيّة، فلم يلطموا كخطاة بالتوبة بل ثاروا ضدّه. 

وهوذا يأتيهم السيّد نفسه يزمِّر لهم بمزمار الحب المترفِّق، فلا يرقصون رقصات الروح المتهلّل. جاءهم النبي زاهدًا حتى في ضروريّات الحياة، من أكلٍ وشربٍ وملبسٍ لكي يسحبهم من الحياة المترفة المدلّلة، فاتهموه أن به شيطان، وجاءهم ابن الله المتجسّد حالًا في وسطهم، يشاركهم حياتهم البشريّة، لكي يجتذبهم إليه بالحب كصديقٍ لهم فإذا بهم يزدرون بسلوكه كمحب للخطاة والعشّارين.



حينما تفسد بصيرة الإنسان الداخليّة يستطيع أن يجد لنفسه كل المبرّرات لرفض العمل الإلهي، فلا يحتمل حب الله وحنانه، ولا يتقبّل تأديباته؛ لا تجتذبه الكلمات الإلهيّة الرقيقة كما لا تردعه التهديدات.



لقد جاء العهد القديم مشحونًا بالترنيمات المستمرّة ليبهج قلب العروس بعريسها، فلم يدرك اليهود هذه التسابيح المفرحة بل أغلقت الباب في وجه عريسها، 

وجاء الأنبياء أيضًا بمراثي كثيرة لعلّها تليّن قلبهم الحجري، لكنهم لم يرتعبوا. 

لم يقبلوا السيّد المسيح عريسًا يفرح قلبهم ويبهجه، ولا فاديًا خلّصهم من العقاب الأبدي!
















































=


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2018)

*

 "ويل لكِ يا كورزين، ويل لكِ يا بيت صيدا، لأنه لو صُنعت في صور وصيدا القوّات المصنوعة فيكما لتابتا قديمًا في المسوح والرماد"
ولكن أقول لكم أن صور وصيدا تكون لهما حالة أكثر احتمالًا يوم الدين ممّا لك" [22]. 


 [  متى 11  : 21 -  22]
*


 ليس شيء يُحزن قلب الله مثل قسوة قلب أولاده، هؤلاء الذين قُدّمت لهم نعم إلهيّة كثيرة ولم تتحرّك قلوبهم، بينما لو قُدّمت هذه العطايا للغرباء ربّما يسرعون بالتوبة والرجوع إلى الله. لهذا يؤكّد السيّد أن كثيرين يأتون من المشارق والمغارب إلى ملكوت الله وينعمون بحضن إبراهيم، بينما يُحرم بنو الملكوت منه!

مرة أخرى يؤكّد السيّد أن الغرباء وإن طردوا من الملكوت، لكن مرارتهم تكون أقل من مرارة أبناء الملكوت المطرودين منه، إذ يقول: "فإن الذي يعرف كثيرًا ويخطئ يُضرب أكثر!


















=


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2018)

*

"في ذلك الوقت أجاب يسوع وقال:

أحمدك (اعترف لك) أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض،

لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء، وأعلنتها للأطفال" [   متى 11 : 25].*


حقًا إن الله يشتهي أن يقدّم أسراره للبشريّة بلا محاباة، ولا يمنع أحدًا من معرفته، لكن الذين يظنّون في أنفسهم أنهم حكماء وفهماء كالفرّيسيّين المتعجرفين أو الغنوسيّين الذين نادوا أنهم أصحاب معرفة gnosis عقليّة قادرة على خلاصهم، هؤلاء يتثقّلون بالأنا فلا يقدرون أن يدخلوا طريق المعرفة الإلهيّة الحقّة، أمّا من يقبل المسيّا الملك في بساطة قلب ويحمل صليبه في تواضعٍ، يكون كطفل قد ارتمى في حضن أبيه، فيدخل به السيّد إلى معرفته



*     "اعترف لك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء". أخفيتها عن هؤلاء الذين ظنّوا في أنفسهم أنهم نور مع أنهم ظلمة... فلم يستطيعوا أن يستضيئوا. وأما الذين هم ظلمة واعترفوا بذلك، فقد كانوا أطفالًا صغارًا وليسوا بعظماء، كانوا متواضعين وليسوا متكبّرين. لقد حقّ لهم أن يقولوا: "أنت تضيء سراجي". إنهم يعرفون أنفسهم ويمدحون الله فلم يضلّوا عن طريق الخلاص

القديس أغسطينوس
















=


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2018)

*

"نعم أيها الآب لأن هكذا صارت المسرّة أمامك. كل شيء قد دُفع إليّ من أبي، وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يُعلن له" [متى 11:   26-27].
"تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" [28].


*



 أوضح السيّد في حديثه الآتي:

أ. الابن هو الطريق لمعرفة الآب.

ب. يدعو الابن المتعبين للدخول إلى راحة المعرفة الحقيقيّة.

ج. يدعونا الابن لحمل نيره خلال سمتيّ الوداعة وتواضع القلب.

د. نيره الذي نحمله حلو، وحمله خفيف.





القديس أغسطينوس الآب، قائلًا: [إننا نقول أنه بالمسيح قد صار لنا باب الدخول إليك



 ذبيحة المسيح تحملنا إلى الثبوت في المسيح يسوع الذبيح بكونه رأسنا، خلالها نتعرّف على الآب الذي يعرفه الابن. وقد ركَّزت الليتورجيّات الأولى على تأكيد سرّ الإفخارستيا كسرّ معرفة الله خلال ابنه. ففي قداس الأسقف سرابيون يُقال: لتتبارك نفوسهم بالفهم والمعرفة والأسرار لكي يشتركوا فيها، ليتبارك الكل معًا خلال الابن الوحيد يسوع المسيح


القديس أمبروسيوس على دعوة السيّد المسيح للمتعبين من أجل راحتهم قائلًا: [إذ يحمل الرب نحونا حنانًا يدعونا إليه ولا يرهبنا. جاء في وداعة، أتى في تواضع... إنه يلاطفنا ولا يطردنا أو يلقينا خارجًا. هكذا اختار أيضًا تلاميذ مناسبين يفسِّرون إرادة الرب إذ يجمعون شعب الله (بالحب) ولا يشتّتونه (بالقسوة).]



القديس يوحنا سابا ربنا يسوع كسرّ راحته، قائلًا: [طوبى للحامل في قلبه ذِكرك في كل وقت، لأن نفسه تسكر دائمًا بحلاوتك...! طوبى لذاك الذي يطلبك في داخله كل ساعة، منه تجري له الحياة ليتنعّم...!] كما يقول: [إن كنت تحزن في طلبه فستبتهج بوجوده! إن كنت تتألّم لكي تنظره بالدموع والضيق، فإنه يظهر لك حسنة (جماله) داخلك فتنسى أحزانك.]


لا نستطيع أن ندخل طريق المعرفة الحقيقيّة إلا بالمسيح يسوع نفسه الوديع المتواضع القلب، نحمله فينا فنحمل سماته ونتأهّل لإدراك الأسرار الإلهيّة








=


----------



## انت مهم (7 يونيو 2018)

امممممممين
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2018)

*

  "احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلّموا مني" [  متى 11   :  29]،

*


 لا في خلقه العالم، ولا في خلقه الأمور المنظورة وغير المنظورة، ولا في صنع المعجزات وإقامة الموتى في العالم الذي خلقه هكذا، وإنما "لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب".

أتريد أن تكون عظيمًا؟ ابتدئ من الآخر!

أتريد أن تقيم بناءً غالبًا قويًا؟ فكِّر أولًا في أساس التواضع...!

*     ما هي قمّة تشييد هذا البناء الذي نؤسّسه؟ إلى أين تبلغ قمّة هذا البناء العالي؟ أقول حالًا إلى رؤية الله! ألا ترى كم هو عظيم أن تُعاين الله؟! إن من ارتفع إلى هذا الأمر يقدر أن يفهم ما أقوله وما يسمعه...! وإذ القمّة مرتفعة فكّر في الأساس. أي أساس؟ ماذا تقول؟ تعلّموا منه لأنه وديع ومتواضع القلب. لتحفر فيك أساس التواضع هذا عميقًا، فتحصل على قمّة المحبّة! 
القديس أغسطينوس


*     إن كنت لا تصدّق أقوالنا اسمع من رأوا ملامح الشهداء وقت صراعاتهم، عندما كانوا يُجلدون ويُسلخون، إذ كانوا في فرحٍ زائد وسرور. حينما كانوا يُقصون على حديد محمّى بالنار يتهلّلون وتبتهج قلوبهم كمن هم ملقون على سرير من الورود. لهذا يقول بولس وهو يرحل خاتمًا حياته بموت عنيف: "أُسرّ وأفرح معكم أجمعين، وبهذا عينه كونوا أنتم مسرورين أيضًا وافرحوا معي" (في2: 17-18). انظروا بأي لغة قويّة يدعو العالم كلّه ليشترك معه في بهجته؟

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


*     "احمل نيري عليك، لأن نيري طيّب وحملي خفيف". حين أقول بأن تكفر بنفسك إذا أردت أن تتبعني، فهل تجد وصيّتي هذه قاسية وصعبة؟ ليست قاسية عليك ولا ثقيلة لأني معين لك. المحبّة تخفّف من قسوة الوصيّة!

القديس أغسطينوس


*     أي شيء يكون ثقيلًا وصعبًا على من احتضن بكل قلبه نير المسيح، متأسّسًا على التواضع الحقيقي، مثبِّتًا أنظاره على آلام الرب على الدوام، فرحًا بكل ما يصيبه، قائلًا: "لذلك أُسرّ بالضعفات والشتائم والضرورات والاضطهادات لأجل المسيح، لأني حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوي" (2 كو 12: 10)... كيف تصير حلاوة نير المسيح العجيبة مرّة؟ إلا بسبب مرارة شرّنا‍‍! كيف يصير الحمل الإلهي الخفيف للغاية ثقيلًا؟ إلا لأنه في وقاحتنا العنيدة نستهين بالرب الذي به نحمل حمله!، خاصة وأن الكتاب المقدّس بنفسه يشهد بذلك بوضوح، قائلًا: "الشرّير تأخذه آثامه وبحبال  خطيّته يُمسك" (أم 5: 22)؟‍ أقول أنه من الواضح أننا نحن الذين نجعل من طرق الرب السهلة السليمة طرقًا متعبة، وذلك بسبب حجارة شهواتنا الرديئة الثقيلة، إذ بغباوة نجعل الطريق الملوكي محجرًا، وبترك الطريق الذي وطأته أقدام كل القدّيسين بل وسار فيه الرب نفسه، باحثين عن طريق ليس فيه آثار لمن سبقونا، طالبين أماكن مملوءة أشواكًا، فتعمينا إغراءات المباهج الحاضرة، وبتمزّق ثوب العرس بالأشواك في الظلام... وقد تغطى الطريق بقضبان الخطايا، حتى أننا ليس فقط نتمزّق بأشواك العوسج الحادة، وإنما ننطرح بلدغات الحيّات المميّتة والأفاعي المتوارية هناك، "لأنه شوك وفخوخ في طريق الملتوي" (أم 22: 5)

الأب إبراهيم

*     نسمع الرسول وهو تحت هذا النير الهيّن والحمل الخفيف يقول: "بل في كل شيء نُظهر أنفسنا كخُدّام الله في صبرٍ كثيرٍ في شدائدٍ في ضروراتٍ في ضيقاتٍ في ضرباتٍ إلخ..." (2 كو 6: 4). وقي موضع آخر من نفس الرسالة يقول: "من اليهود خمس مرّات قبلت أربعين جلدة إلا واحدة، ثلاث مرّات ضُربت بالعصى، مرّة رجمت، ثلاث مرّات انكسرت في السفينة ليلًا ونهارًا قضيت في العمق" (2 كو 11: 24، 25) الخ، وبقيّة المخاطر التي حقًا يمكن إحصاءها، ولكن لا يمكن احتمالها إلا بمعونة الروح القدس. لقد كان يعاني على الدوام وبكثرة من كل هذه التجارب الثقيلة والخطيرة التي أشرّنا إليها، ولكن في نفس الوقت كان الروح القدس يعمل فيه لإبطال الإنسان الخارجي وتجديد إنسانه الداخلي دومًا فيومًا. فبتذوّقه الراحة الروحيّة في مباهج الرب الغزيرة تهون المتاعب الحاضرة، على رجاء البركة المستقبلة وتخِفّ التجارب الثقيلة. هوذا ما أحلى نير المسيح الذي حمله! وما أخف ذلك الحمل...!

*     كم يسهل احتمال الضيقات الزمنيّة من أجل تجنُّب العقاب الأبدي وإدراك الراحة الأبديّة. لم يقل الإناء المختار اعتباطًا بفرح زائد: "فإني أحسب أن آلام الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يُستُعلن فينا" (رو 8: 18). انظر كيف أن ذلك "النير الهيّن والحمل الخفيف"، إن كان عسيرًا على القليلين الذين اختاروه لكنّه سهل للذين يحبّونه

القديس أغسطينوس

*     كل شيء يقلقنا ويفسد القلب في أساسه ويضغط علينا هو من الشيطان، الذي هو نفسه الاضطراب والضيق الأبدي، أمّا الرب فهو سلام القلب وراحته

الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت

يمكننا في إيجاز أن نقول أن البسطاء يقبلون الملك المسيّا ويحملون صليبه كنيرٍ عذبٍ، سرّ عذوبته أنهم فيما هم يحملونه يكتشفون ملكهم الحامل للصليب معهم وعنهم وفيهم أيضًا.

مرحِّبًا بالنير إن كان هو نير المسيح، فإنّنا لن نقدر أن نلتقي بمسيحنا خارجًا عن نيره، ولا أن نتعرّف على أبيه بدون صليبه!
















=


----------



## asmicheal (12 يونيو 2018)

*

"في ذلك الوقت ذهب يسوع في السبت بين الزروع، فجاع تلاميذه، وابتدأوا يقطفون سنابل ويأكلون. فالفرّيسيّون لما نظروا قالوا له: هوذا تلاميذك يفعلون مالا يحلّ فعله في السبت"
 [متى 12   :  1-2].
*

لقد سمحت الشريعة بقطف سنابل الغير "إذا دخلت زرع صاحبك فأقطف سنابل بيدك، ولكن منجلًا لا ترفع على زرع صاحبك" (تث 23: 25)

لهذا لم يعترض الفرّيسيّون على قطف السنابل في حد ذاته، وإنما لأجل عمل ذلك يوم السبت، إذ اعتبروا هذا نوعًا من الحصاد والتذرية وهما أمران ممنوعان يوم السبت.









































=


----------



## asmicheal (12 يونيو 2018)

*
"أمّا قرأتم ما فعله داود حين جاع هو والذين معه. كيف دخل بيت الله وأكل خبز التقدّمة الذي لم يحلّ أكله له ولا للذين معه بل للكهنة فقط" 

[متى 12   :  3-4].*


إن كان أكل خبز التقدّمة خاص بالكهنة وحدهم (لا 24: 5-9)، فإن داود النبي يحسب من الجانب الحرفي كاسرًا للوصيّة (1 صم 21: 1-6)، لكن الله لا ينظر للعمل في مظهره الخارجيّة، وإنما في الغاية الداخليّة للقلب. 
لم يكن داود متهاونًا بالوصيّة ولا متراخيًا، ولكن لم يكن أمامه طريق آخر فلم يُحسب بأكلِه هو ومن معه من هذا الخبز كاسرين للوصيّة.








=


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2018)

*

 "أمّا قرأتم في التوراة أن الكهنة في السبت في الهيكل يدنِّسون السبت وهم أبرياء. ولكن أقول لكم أن ههنا أعظم من الهيكل"
 [  متى 12 : 5].*




إن كان الكهنة في العهد القديم لم يتوقّفوا عن العمل يوم السبت، بل كان العمل يتزايد، إذ تُكثر بالتقدمات والذبائح في ذلك اليوم ويكثر المتعبّدون، كانوا يقومون بأعمال لو قام بها إنسان خارج الهيكل لحُسبت تدنيسًا للسبت، 
فمن أجل كرامة الهيكل وتحقيق رسالته لم يتوقّف هؤلاء عن العمل، بل يُحسب توقّفهم إهمالًا في حق الهيكل. 
هذا بخصوص الهيكل القديم فماذا إن كان السيّد نفسه الساكن في الهيكل قد حلّ على الأرض، ألا يصير سبتنا الحقيقي هو العمل الدائم لحساب رب الهيكل؟ 
إذن فالسبت ليس راحة جسديّة تنبع عن توقُّف عن العمل، إنّما هو راحة تصدر عن عملنا المستمر بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا رب الهيكل وسرّ راحتنا.

















=


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2018)

كل من يؤمن بك لن يخزى


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2018)

*

"فلو علمتم ما هو، إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، لما حكمتم على الأبرياء. فإن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضًا"
[  متى 12   : 7-8].

*


لقد وضع الرب جذور الفكر الروحي لمفهوم العبادة والطقس في العهد القديم بالقول: "إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، ومعرفة الله أكثر من محرقات" (هو 6: 6). فمع ما للذبيحة من أهمّية يلتزم بها شعب الله، لكن الله لا يريد الشكل الخارجي، إنّما ما تحمله الذبيحة من سرّ المحبّة والرحمة. هكذا إن كان تنفيذ وصيّة حفظ السبت هي ذبيحة طاعة لله، فإن الله يريد جوهر الطاعة ألا وهو الحب والرحمة.



إذن لم يكسر السيّد المسيح السبت بل قدّسه بقوله عن نفسه أنه "رب السبت"، وذلك كما يلذ أن يقول الله عن نفسه: "إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب"، هكذا يلقب السيّد نفسه "رب السبت"، وهو بهذا لا يحطّم وصيّة السبت بل يكشف أعماقها.





يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [حقًا لقد حقّق السبت منافع كثيرة وعظيمة، فجعلهم على سبيل المثال مترفّقين بالعاملين في بيوتهم يحملون لهم الروح الإنسانيّة، وعلّمهم عن عناية الله بخليقته كما جاء في حزقيال (20: 12)، وأيضًا درَّبهم بالتدريج على الامتناع عن الشرّ، مقنعًا إيّاهم أن يهتمّوا بالروحيّات


 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لنحفظ العيد على الدوام ولا نفعل شرًا، فإن هذا هو العيد. لتكن أمورنا الروحيّة قويّة، تاركين (الاهتمام) بالأمور الأرضيّة لننعم بالراحة الروحيّة، محجمين عن أعمال الطمع، منسحبين بجسدنا عن الأتعاب الزائدة غير النافعة كما فعل الشعب اليهودي بانسحابهم عن المعاناة التي سقطوا تحتها في مصر



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم هو امتناع عن العمل وكأنه تحرّر من عمل العبوديّة الذي عاناه الشعب قديمًا في مصر، أي انسحاب من عمل اللبن، أو هو خروج مستمر، أمّا السبت الجديد فهو دخول إلى أرض الموعد وتنعم بالمواعيد الإلهيّة. إنه ليس توقُّفًا عن عمل العبوديّة فحسب، وإنما هو ممارسة العمل الروحي في أرض كنعان. لهذا يقول: [يلزمنا ليس فقط أن نُخلِّص من مصر (رمزيًا)، وإنما أن ندخل أرض الموعد


أراد السيّد تأكيد هذا المفهوم الروحي للسبت بشفائه اليد اليابسة في يوم السبت. ليس فقط التلاميذ هم الذين قاموا بالعمل في السبت بقطفهم السنابل وينعموا بالراحة خلال التناول من السنبلة الإفخارستية، وإنما قام السيّد نفسه بالعمل، فيجد راحته في تقديم محبّته الإلهيّة لنا، لتحويل الطبيعة البشريّة اليابسة إلى مصدر عمل دائم. وكأنه في السبت يستريح الإنسان في الرب، ويستريح الرب فينا. الله هو واهب الشفاء، يُقيم من اليبوسة حيوِيّة، فيتقبّل الإنسان ذلك ليعمل بالإمكانيّة الجديدة بلا توقف.

كان اليهود في حرفيّتهم يمتنعون عن العمل في يوم السبت، حتى في الدفاع عن أنفسهم وعن بلدهم وعائلاتهم، الأمر الذي استغلّه أنتيخوس فقاتلهم وأهلك الكثيرين منهم  
(1 مك 2: 31-38)


=


----------



## انت مهم (14 يونيو 2018)

امممممين


----------



## asmicheal (15 يونيو 2018)

*

"هل يحلّ الإبراء في السبوت؟"
"أيّ إنسان منكم يكون له خروف واحد، فإن سقط هذا في السبت في حفرة أفما يمسكه ويقيمه؟ فالإنسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف. إذًا يحلّ فعل الخير في السبوت" 
[  متى 12 :  10 -11-12].
*



لم يكن هذا التساؤل من أجل المعرفة، وإنما استنكارًا لتصرفاته واتّهامًا له. أمّا هو فأجابهم ليس دفاعًا عن نفسه، وإنما بقصد الدخول بهم إلى معرفة ملكوته، محدِّثًا إيّاهم برقةٍ ليُثير فيهم روح الشفقة والحنان، إذ قال: "أيّ إنسان منكم يكون له خروف واحد، فإن سقط هذا في السبت في حفرة أفما يمسكه ويقيمه؟ فالإنسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف. إذًا يحلّ فعل الخير في السبوت" [11-12]. يُقال أن رئيس المجمع قد سقط له خروف في حفرة في نفس اليوم وأقامه، وكأن السيّد قد أراد أن يوبّخه معلنًا له أن الإنسان أفضل من الخروف.
























=








=


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2018)

*
"فلما خرج الفرّيسيّون تشاوروا عليه لكي يهلكوه. فعلم يسوع وانصرف من هناك وتبعته جموع كثيرة فشفاهم جميعًا، وأوصاهم أن لا يظهروه" [ متى 12:   14-16].
*




أرادوا بحسدهم أن يهلكوه، فإذا بهم يُهلكون أنفسهم، إذ حرِّموا أنفسهم بأنفسهم منه بانصرافه من هناك، فحرموا من "الحياة". هكذا حينما يمتلئ القلب حسدًا لا يطيق السيّد أن يبقى فيه، يتركه لهلاكه الذاتي. ويُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على تصرفهم هذا بقوله: [إنك لا تضر من تحسده وإنما تضرب داخلك بالسيف


حسد إخوة يوسف أخاهم تمجّد هو، أمّا هم ففقدوا سلامهم.


الأب أفراهات عن الحسد قائلًا: [يقوم الحسد بين الأزواج والزوجات فينشأ الأطفال عصاة لوالديهم...! بالحسد يقتل الإنسان أخاه بلسانه، ويسحب آخر إلى الهلاك بغير رحمة


 القديس باسيليوس الكبير: [ليس شيء ينبع من النفس أكثر تدميرًا مثل ألم الحسد، فبينما لا يضر الآخرين تكون سطوته الشرّيرة على وجه الخصوص على النفس التي تتقبّله. كما يفسد الصدأ الحديد، هكذا يبدّد الحسد النفس التي يسكنها ويهلكها تمامًا. كما أن الأفاعي يقال عنها أنها تولد بالتهامها أحشاء أمِّها، هكذا يلتهم الحسد النفس التي تلده. الحسد هو ألم ينبع عن نجاح الغير، لهذا فإن الحاسد لن يعيش بغير ألم ولا تفارقه كآبة الذهن

إذ التهبت نيران الحسد في قلوب الفرّيسيّين أرادوا قتل السيّد المسيح، وكعادته لم يقف أمام الشرّ ليقاومه بل "انصرف من هناك"، مقدّمًا لنا دستورًا حيًا لمواجهة مضايقات الآخرين لنا وهو الهروب من الشرّ ما أمكن، كما رأينا في الهروب إلى أرض مصر وفي حديثه مع تلاميذه (مت 10: 23).


القدّيس بطرس خاتم الشهداء لأنه لا يليق إثارة المقاومين حتى لا تلتهب نار الضيق، فيقول... [لعلّهم لم يعرفوا أن رب البيت ومعلّمنا الأعظم كثيرًا ما كان ينسحب بعيدًا عن الذين ألقوا له الشباك، بل وأحيانًا لا يسير علانيّة بسببهم. وفي وقت آلامه انسحب، ولم يسلّم نفسه لهم منتظرًا مجيئهم إليه بسيوف وعصيّ، قائلًا لهم: "كأنه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصيّ لتأخذونني" (مت 26: 55)، وهم "أسلموه" إلى بيلاطس (مت 27: 2). وما حدث معه تكرّر مع تلاميذه المتمثلين به، متذكِّرين كلماته الإلهيّة التي نطق بها ليثبِّتنا وقت الاضطهاد، قائلًا: "اِحذروا من الناس، لأنهم سيسلّمونكم إلى مجالس وفي مجامع يجلدونكم" (مت 10: 17). يقول إنهم يسلّموننا لا أن نسلِّم نحن أنفسنا. إنكم تقدَّمون أمام ولاة وملوك من أجلي، لا أنتم الذين تقدِّمون أنفسكم. إنه يريدنا أن نعبر من موضع إلى موضع حيث يوجد المضطهِّدون وذلك من أجل اسمه.]
























=


----------



## انت مهم (18 يونيو 2018)

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2018)

"*وتبعته جموع كثيرة فشفاهم جميعًا. وأوصاهم أن لا يظهروه. لكي يتمّ ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل. هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته، حبيبي الذي سُرَّت به نفسي. أضع روحي عليه، فيخبِر الأمم بالحق. لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته. قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف، وفتيلة مدخنة لا يُطفئ، حتى يخرج الحق إلى النصرة. وعلى اسمه يكون رجاء الأمم" 

[متى 12   : 15-21].*

 من هو روح الآب إلا روح الابن؟ لقد أرسل الآب روحه القدّوس على القدّيسة مريم ليهيّئ عمليّة التجسّد الإلهي، وأرسل روحه القدوس ليصعد به إلى الجبل، ليدخل في المعركة الحاسمة مع إبليس على جبل التجربة. إنه روح الابن الذي لن ينفصل قط عنه، هذا الذي منذ الأزل ينبثق من عند الآب ويستقر فيه! وها هو يقدّم لنا روحه القدّوس بعد أن تمّم الفداء وارتفع إلى يمين العظمة، حتى نحمل نحن رسالة المسيح نفسه "نُخبر الأمم بالحق". بالصليب أعلن السيّد بالحق، مقدّمًا كمال الحب الإلهي للبشريّة، دافعًا ثمن خطايانا حتى الفلس الأخير. بقيَ لنا أن نعمل بروحه لنشهد للحق الذي قدّمه الابن الوحيد لنا!

لا يقدر أحد أن يخبر بالحق في كماله إلا الابن المصلوب، لذا فإن عمل الكنيسة في كرازتها هو تقديم المسيح نفسه - بالروح القدس - لإعلان الحق! لهذا لا نعجب إن سمعنا السيّد يقول: "أنا هو الحق". وكأنه لا عمل لنا إلا أن نقبله فينا ونشهد له، أي نقدّمه للآخرين بحياتنا فيه، فننعم بالحق وينعم الآخرون به!

لقد ظنّ اليهود أن الحق لا يُعلن إلا بالقوّة الزمنيّة أو استخدام العنف، فتوقّعوا في المسيّا ملكًا أرضيًا وقائدًا محنكًا يقدر أن يغتصب الدول لحساب إسرائيل، مقيمًا مملكة داود لتسود العالم كله! هذا الفكر المادي تسلّل إلى فكر القادة والشعب، لذا أراد السيّد تصحيح مفهومهم بكل وسيلة وفي أكثر من مناسبة. هنا يؤكّد السيّد أن سرّ غلبته ونصرته هو إعلان الحق خلال الوداعة المملوءة حبًا: "لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته. قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصِف، وفتيلة مدخّنة لا يُطفئ، حتى يخرج الحق إلى النصرة، وعلى اسمه يكون رجاء الأمم".

إن كانت الخطيّة قد جرحت البشريّة وحطّمتها فلا يكون خلاصها بالعنف والقوّة الزمنيّة، بل بروح الوداعة الهادئ المملوء حبًا وترفُّقًا. تحتاج البشريّة إلى مخلّص لا ليدينها، وإنما يترفّق بها ويسند كل قصبة مرضوضة حتى تستقيم، ويعين كل فتيلة مدخِّنة حتى تلتهب، يتأنّى على الجميع حتى يقبلوا الحق خلال الحب، ويمتلئوا رجاءً عِوض اليأس الذي حطّمهم‌!

لقد حمل الرسول بولس روح سيّده حين كتب: "شجّعوا صغار النفوس، اِسندوا الضعفاء، تأنّوا على الجميع" (1 تس 5: 14). 

يقول أيضًا القديس أمبروسيوس: [يا رب هب لي أن تكون سقطات كل إنسان أمامي، حتى احتملها معه، ولا انتهره في كبرياء، بل أحزن وأبكي. ففي بكائي من أجل الآخرين أبكي على نفسي، قائلًا: "هي (ثامار) أبرّ مني" (تك28: 26).] 

ويقول القديس يوحنا الدرجي: [أيها الراعي النشيط، أطلب الضال، واحمله على منكبيك بفرح، فتقدر على شفاء الأمراض المميتة المؤلمة، فالمحبّة تعظِّم الجبابرة وهي موهبة الطبيب.]































=


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2018)

*"حينئذ أُحضِر إليه مجنون أعمى وأخرس، فشفاه حتى أن الأعمى الأخرس تكلَّم وأبصر. فبهت كل الجموع وقالوا: ألعلّ هذا هو ابن داود؟!" ‍[22-23]
*


 لقد أدركت الجموع أنه "ابن داود" المسيّا الملك، القادر أن يُخرج الروح الشرّير الذي حرَم هذا الرجل من عقله وبصره ونطقه. فبقيام مملكة المسيّا يُعلن انهيار مملكة الشيطان، التي تُفقد الإنسان فكره السليم وتعمي بصيرته الروحيّة عن رؤية السماويات وتُخرس لسانه فلا ينطق بالتسبيح.









=


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2018)

*

"أمّا الفرّيسيّون فلما سمعوا قالوا هذا لا يخرج الشيّاطين إلا ببعلزبول رئيس الشيّاطين. فعلم يسوع أفكارهم، وقال لهم: كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب، وكل مدينة وبيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت. فإن كان الشيطان يُخرج الشيطان، فقد انقسم على ذاته فكيف تثبت مملكته؟ وإن كنتُ أنا ببعلزبول أُخرج الشيّاطين، فأبناؤكم بمن يُخرِجون؟ لذلك هم يكونون قضاتكم. ولكن إن كنتُ أنا بروح الله أُخرج الشيّاطين، فقد أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله. أم كيف يستطيع أحد أن يدخل بيت القوي وينهب أمتعته إن لم يربط القوي أولًا، وحينئذ ينهب بيته؟‍ من ليس معي فهو عليّ، ومن لا يجمع معي فهو يفرِّق. لذلك أقول لكم كل خطيّة وتجديف يُغفر للناس. وأما التجديف على الروح فلن يُغفر للناس. ومن قال قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له، لا في هذا العالم ولا في العالم الآتي. اجعلوا الشجرة جيّدة وثمرها جيد   ، أو اجعلوا الشجرة ردية وثمرها رديا، لأن من الثمر تعرف الشجرة

 يا أولاد الأفاعي كيف تقدرون أن تتكلموا بالصالحات وأنتم أشرار؟ فإنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم

الإنسان الصالح من الكنز الصالح في القلب يخرج الصالحات، والإنسان الشرير من الكنز الشرير يخرج الشرور

 ولكن أقول لكم: إن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حسابا يوم الدين

لأنك بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان

[متى 12  :  24-37].
*


القديس أغسطينوس: [حتى لا يَحسب الفرّيسيّون أن يسوع المسيح برئيس الشيّاطين يخرج الشيّاطين يلزمهم أن ينصتوا إلى قوله: "إن كنتُ أنا ببعلزبول أُخرج الشيّاطين، فأبناؤكم فبمن يُخرجون؟ لذلك هم يكونون قضاتكم" [27]. بلا شك يقصد بهم تلاميذه، هؤلاء الذين هم من أبناء هذا الشعب. فمن المؤكد تمامًا أنهم لم يتلقَّنوا شيئًا من الفنون الشيطانيّة من سيّدهم الصالح حتى يمكنهم التسلّط على الشيّاطين، لذلك قال لهم: "هم يكونون قضاتكم". إنهم أوفياء، من أقل الطبقات، لا يعرفون الحقد بل يتّسمون ببساطة قوّتي المقدّسة. إنهم شهود لي وقضاة عليكم، لذلك أضاف: "ولكن إن كنتُ أنا بروح الله أُخرج الشيّاطين فقد أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله"... فإن كنتُ أنا بروح الله أُخرج الشيّاطين فأبناؤكم الذين لم أُعلّمهم أي تعليم مخادع وإنما ببساطة الإيمان فقط يُخرجون الشيّاطين... لذلك سيُقبل عليكم ملكوت الله وتهلك مملكة الشيطان وأنتم تهلكون معها.]



البابا كيرلّس الكبير: [حسنًا قال: "قد أقبل عليكم ملكوت السماوات"، بمعنى أنّني إذ صرتُ إنسانًا مثلكم وأُخرج الشيّاطين بروح الله، فبهذا اِغتنت البشريّة فيَّ من ملكوت السماوات، إذ نالت مجدًا بطرد الشيّاطين وانتهار الأرواح الشرّيرة.] 

ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لقد أظهر بذلك وجود سلطان ملوكي للروح القدس (إصبع الله)، ونحن أيضًا إذ يسكن الروح القدس فينا نصير مسكنًا ملوكيًا، لذلك ففي موضع آخر يقول: "ملكوت الله داخلكم" (لو 17: 21).]




القديس أغسطينوس بأن كنيسة المسيح تمثِّل مملكة الله غير المنقسمة، فهي كنيسة جامعة، أمّا الهراطقة الذين يحملون اسم المسيح وهم منشقّون على الكنيسة فلا ينتمون لمملكة الله، ولا يعني وجودهم أن انقسامًا قد حدث في جسد المسيح، فإن لهم مجرّد الاسم دون العضويّة.

حقًا إن كل انقسام سواء على مستوى الكنيسة الجامعة أو المحليّة أو كنيسة البيت أو داخل قلب المؤمن، إنّما هو غريب عن روح المسيح، يفقد الإنسان عضويّته الحقّة في جسد المسيح الواحد. إنه من عمل الشيطان!





القديس أغسطينوس:

[من ذا الذي لم يخطئ بكلمة ضدّ الروح القدس قبل كونه مسيحيًّا أو قبل كونه تابعًا للكنيسة الجامعة؟

1. الوثنيون: أليس الوثنيّون الذين يعبدون آلهة كثيرة باطلة، ويسجدون للأصنام، ويقولون بأن الرب يسوع صنع معجزاته بقوة السحر، يكونون كمن قالوا بأنه برئيس الشيّاطين يُخرج الشيّاطين، وإذ يجدّفون على مقدّساتنا يوميًا... ألا يكون ذلك تجديفًا على الروح القدس؟!

2. اليهود: أليس اليهود بنطقهم تلك الكلمات أثاروا المناقشة التي أعالجها؟! ألا ينطقون إلى اليوم بكلمة تجديف ضدّ الروح القدس بإنكارهم حلوله في المسيحيّين؟!

لقد أنكر الصدّوقيّون الروح القدس، أمّا الفرّيسيّون فلم ينكروه مؤكِّدين وجوده، لكنهم أنكروا علاقته بالرب يسوع المسيح، إذ حسبوه برئيس الشيّاطين يُخرج الشيّاطين مع أنه أخرجها بالروح القدس.

3. الهراطقة: كل من اليهود والهراطقة الذين يعتقدون بوجود الروح القدس ينكرون علاقته بجسد المسيح، أي كنيسة الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة، هؤلاء بلا شك كالفرّيسيّين الذين رغم اعترافهم بوجود الروح القدس إلا أنهم أنكروا وجوده في السيّد المسيح، ناسبين إخراج الشيّاطين إلى كونه رئيسًا للشيّاطين...

لقد اتّضح أن كلًا من الوثنيّين واليهود والهراطقة قد جدّفوا على الروح القدس، فهل يُهمل هؤلاء، ويفقدون الرجاء بحسب العبارة "وأما من قال كلمة على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له، لا في هذا الدهر، ولا في الآتي". هل لا يمكن أن يوجد من لم يجدّف على الروح القدس إلا المسيحي الذي نشأ منذ طفولته في الكنيسة الجامعة؟

حقًا إن كل الذين آمنوا بكلمة الله وتبعوا الكنيسة الجامعة، سواء كانوا وثنيّين أو يهودًا أو هراطقة، نالوا نعمة المسيح وسلامه. فلو لم يكن لهم غفران عن الكلمات التي تفوّهوا بها ضدّ الروح القدس لكان وعدنا لهم وتبشيرنا بالرجوع إلى الله لينالوا السلام وغفران الخطايا أمرًا باطلًا... لأن العبارة لم تقل: "لا تُغفر إلا بالمعموديّة" بل قال "لا يُغفر له لا في هذا الدهر ولا في الآتي".

4. المسيحيّون: قد يظن البعض بأنه لا يخطئ إلى الروح القدس غير الذين اغتسلوا في جرن الولادة الجديدة، فخطيتّهم هذه تكون بجحدهم العطيّة العُظمى التي وهبهم المخلّص إيّاها، ملقين بأنفسهم ـ بعد نوالهم العطيّة ـ في الخطايا المهلكة كالزنا والقتل والارتداد عن المسيحيّة أو عن الكنيسة الجامعة... ولكن كيف يمكننا أن نُبرهن على صحّة هذا؟ إنّني لا أستطيع القول بهذا، لأن الكنيسة لن ترفض التوبة عن أي خطيّة كانت. والرسول بولس يقول بأنه يمكن توبيخ الهراطقة (أي المسيحيّين الذين انحرفوا) لأجل نوالهم التوبة: "عسى أن يعطيهم الله توبة لمعرفة الحق، فيستفيقوا من فخ إبليس إذ قد اِقتنصهم لإرادته" (2 تي 2: 25-26). وما الفائدة من إصلاحهم إن لم يكن لهم رجاء في نوال المغفرة؟ كذلك لم يقل الرب: "المسيحي المعمَّد الذي يقول كلمة على الروح القدس"، بل قال "وأما من قال كلمة..." أي من قال كلمة سواء كان وثنيًا أو يهوديًا أو مسيحيًا أو هرطوقيًا.]



القديس أغسطينوس أن أبواب مراحم الله مفتوحة للجميع حتى الذين تعرّضوا للتجديف على الروح القدس سواء قبل الإيمان بالسيّد المسيح من اليهود أو أمم أو حتى بعد الإيمان مثل السقوط في هرطقات ضدّ الروح القدس أو اِرتكاب خطايا مرّة، بدأ يوضّح كلمات السيّد المسيح عن "التجديف على الروح القدس" في العبارة التي بين أيدينا ليظهر أنه لا يقصد المعنى الشامل، أي كل تجديف ضدّ الروح القدس وإنما يقصد معنى خاصًا.

يقول القديس أغسطينوس:

[لم يقل الرب "لا يُغفر كل تجديف على الروح" أو "من قال أيّة كلمة" بل "وأما من قال كلمة". فلو ذُكرت كلمة "كل" لما أمكن للكنيسة أن تحتضن الخطاة والأشرار والمقاومين لتعطيهم المسيح ومقدّسات الكنيسة، سواء كانوا يهودًا أو أمميّين أو ثنيّين أو هراطقة... أو حتى الضعفاء من المسيحيّين الذين ينتمون للكنيسة الجامعة نفسها. حاشا أن يكون ذلك هو قصد الرب!

أقول، حاشا أن يقول الرب "كل" أو "أي" تجديف أو كلمة على الروح القدس ليس لها مغفرة... إذن فبلا شك توجد تجديفات وكلمات معيّنة لو قيلت على الروح القدس لا يكون لها غفران. فما هي هذه الكلمة؟ هذه هي إرادة الله أن نسأل هذا السؤال ليوضّحه لنا؛ إرادته أن نسأله لا أن نعترض على كلامه.

غالبًا ما يستخدم الكتاب المقدّس هذه الطريقة، وهي أن يعبّر عن أمر ما دون تحديد إن كان يقصد به معنى عامًا أم خاصًا، وبذلك لا توجد ضرورة ملزمة لفهمه بالمعنى العام أو الخاص؛ فهو لا يستخدم كلمة "كل" ولا "بعض"؛ لا يتحدّث بصيغة عامة ولا صيغة خاصة.


 القديس أغسطينوس أن ما قصده الرب هنا هو "الإصرار على عدم التوبة" حتى آخر نسمة من نسمات حياتنا. يقول بأن الروح القدس هو روح الآب والابن، من خواصه الشركة بين الأقنومين، كما أنه هو الذي يعطينا الشركة مع الله، إذ به تنسكب محبّة الله فينا، فتستر خطايانا، بهذا فإن عمله هو غفران الخطايا ومصالحتنا مع الله. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الروح هو الذي يعطي الشركة بين أعضاء الكنيسة الواحدة في الرب، وهو الذي يهب العضو التوبة والتبكيت كما يعطي للكنيسة حق حلّ خطاياه... إذن عمل الروح القدس في حياتنا هو التوبة لنوال الحلّ... فالتجديف هو الإصرار على عدم التوبة وبالتالي الحرمان من العضويّة الكنسيّة الحقيقية.

يقول القديس أغسطينوس:

[أحبّائي... أنتم تعلمون أن سرّ التثليث غير المنظور... الذي يقوم عليه إيماننا، وتعتمد عليه الكنيسة الجامعة وتكرز به، أن الآب ليس أبًا للروح القدس بل للابن، والابن ليس ابنًا للروح القدس بل للآب، وأما الروح القدس فليس روح الآب وحده ولا الابن وحده بل روح الآب والابن... لقد سلَّمت إلينا فكرة العلّة في الآب (أي المصدر)، والبنوّة في الابن، والشركة في الروح القدس، والمساواة في الثلاثة‎. بذلك صارت مسرة الله أن ننال بواسطة من هو رابطة الوحدة بين أقنومي الآب والابن، الشركة مع بعضنا البعض ومع الثالوث القدّوس... بنفس العطيّة نجتمع معًا في وحدانيّة... ننالها بواسطة الروح القدس الذي هو الله وفي نفس الوقت عطيّة الله...

عطيّة الله الأولى في الروح القدس هي "مغفرة الخطايا"؛ هذا ما بدأت به بشارة يوحنا المعمدان السابق للرب... قائلًا "توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات" (مت 3: 1-2)، وهو أيضًا ما بدأ به ربّنا بشارته (مت 4: 17). ومن الأمور التي تحدّث بها يوحنا إلى الذين جاءوا ليعتمدوا منه قوله: "أنا أعمِّدكم بماء للتوبة ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو أقوى منّي، الذي لست أهلًا أن أحمل حذاءه، هو سيعمّدكم بالروح القدس ونار" (مت3: 11). وقال الرب أيضًا: "يوحنا عمّد بالماء وأما أنتم فستعمِّدون بالروح القدس، ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير" (أع 1: 5)... فالنار بالرغم من إمكان فهمها على أنها الضيقات التي يتحمَّلها المؤمنون من أجل المسيح، لكن من المعقول هنا أن المقصود بها الروح القدس نفسه. لذلك عندما حلّ الروح القدس قيل: "وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار واستقرّ ت على كل واحد منهم" (أع 2: 3). وقد قال الرب نفسه: "جئت لأُلقي نارًا على الأرض" (لو 12: 49)، ويقول الرسول: "حارِّين في الروح" (رو 12: 11)، لأن من الروح القدس (النار) تأتي غيرة (حرارة) الحب، "لأن محبّة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المُعطَى لنا" (رو 5: 5)، وعلى العكس قال الرب: "تبرد محبّة الكثيرين" (مت 24: 12). إذن الحب الكامل هو عطيّة الروح القدس (النار) الكاملة، لكن عطيّته الأولى هي غفران الخطيّة التي بها أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة (كو 1: 13)، ومن رئيس هذا العالم (يو 12: 31) الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية (أف 2: 2)... فالروح القدس الذي به يجتمع شعب الله في واحد يُطرد الروح الشرّير المنقسم على ذاته.]

هكذا يبلغ بنا القديس أغسطينوس إلى أن عمل الروح القدس هو حياة الشركة مع الله ومع إخوتنا، خلالها لا يكون لإبليس موضع فينا، وذلك بالتوبة، لهذا يكمّل قائلًا: [فالقلب غير التائب ينطق بكلمة ضدّ الروح القدس، ضدّ هذه العطيّة المجّانيّة، وضد النعمة الإلهيّة. عدم التوبة هو التجديف على الروح القدس الذي لن يغفر لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي.]



القديس أغسطينوس: [عدم التوبة أو القلب غير التائب أمر غير مؤكّد طالما لا يزال الإنسان حيًا في الجسد. فعلينا ألا نيأس قط من إنسان مادامت أناة الله تقود الشرّير إلى التوبة، ومادام الله لم يأخذه سريعًا من هذا العالم: "هل مسرَّةً أُسرُّ بموت الشرّير يقول الرب، إلا برجوعه عن طرقه فيحيا؟!" (حز 18: 23). قد يكون الإنسان اليوم وثنيًا لكن من أدراك فقد يصبح مسيحيًا في الغد... ليحثك الرسول أيها الأخ قائلًا: "لا تحكموا في شيء قبل الوقت" (1 كو 4: 5)... أكرّر قولي بأن التجديف لا يمكن أن يثبت على إنسان بأي حال من الأحوال مادام على قيد الحياة.]





 القديس أغسطينوس: [حقًا إن كل خطيّة وتجديف يُغفر للبشر ليس فقط، ما يقال ضدّ ابن الإنسان. فمادامت لا توجد خطيّة عدم التوبة، هذه التي توجّه ضدّ الروح القدس الذي به تغفر الكنيسة جميع الخطايا، فإن جميع الخطايا تُغفر... إن قول رب المجد: "من قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له" لا يعني أن الروح القدس أعظم من الابن، فإنّنا لم نسمع عن هرطقة نادت بهذا. إنّما يُقصد بهذا أن من يقاوم الحق ويجدّف عليه، أي على المسيح بعد إعلانه عن ذاته بين البشر، إذ "صار جسدًا وحلّ بيننا" (يو 1: 14)... ولم يقل كلمة على الروح القدس أي عاد فتاب عن مقاومته وتجديفه على المسيح فإن خطاياه تغفر له... الروح القدس مساوٍ للآب والابن الوحيد في الجوهر حسب لاهوته.]

هكذا يوضّح القديس أغسطينوس أن كل تجديف يغفر، إنّما خص "التجديف على الروح القدس" يقصد عدم التوبة وليس تمييزًا له عن الآب والابن.

أوضح القدّيس أيضًا أن الآب يغفر الخطايا (مت 6: 14) والابن يغفر الخطايا (مت 9: 6)، لأن المغفرة هي عمل الثالوث القدّوس، لكنها تخص الروح القدس بكونه روح التبنّي (رو 8: 15)، وواهب الشركة (في 2: 1).... لذلك فإن غفران الخطايا لا يوهب إلا بالروح القدس خلال الكنيسة الجامعة التي لها الروح القدس!




القديس أغسطينوس: [لقد شرح الرب بوضوح ما رغب أن يعرِّفنا إيّاه: وهو أن من يجدف على الروح القدس -أي يقاوم بعدم توبته- ويقاوم وحدة الكنيسة التي فيها يعطي الروح القدس مغفرة الخطايا، لا يأخذ هذا الروح القدس... ولئلا يظن أحد أن ملكوت المسيح منقسم على ذاته بسبب هؤلاء الذين يجتمعون في جماعات شاذّة خارج الحظيرة تحت اسم المسيح، لذلك أردف قائلًا: "من ليس معي فهو عليّ ومن لا يجمع معي فهو يفرق" (مت 12: 30)... فالذي يجمع بدون المسيح، مهما جمع باسمه لا يكون معه الروح القدس. وبهذا يجبرنا على أن نفهم بأنه لا يتمّ الغفران عن أي خطيّة أو تجديف -بأي حال من الأحوال- إلا باتّحادنا معًا في المسيح الذي لا يفرق...]

كأن السيّد المسيح في حديثه عن "التجديف على الروح القدس" ليس فقط يحذِّر من عدم نوال المغفرة بسبب عدم التوبة، إنّما يطالب بما هو إيجابي: وهو "العمل لحساب المسيح"، فمن لا يعمل معه يكون كمن هو مقاوم له! فالمسيحي ملتزم بالعمل لحساب المسيح لبنيان الكنيسة، وإلا حُسب كمن يهدم مملكته. وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [من ليس للمسيح فهو لضد المسيح[543].]، ويقول القديس كبريانوس: [من يكسر سلام المسيح واتّفاقه يصنع هذا في مضاداة له؛ من يجمع في غير الكنيسة (جماعات الهراطقة) يبعثر الكنيسة[544].] لهذا يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [إنه يتحدّث هنا عن الذين يخرِّبون وحدة الكنيسة[545].]

حين قاومت عائلة هليودرس Heliodrus ذهابه إلى الدير بطريقة قاسية ومرّة، كتب إليه القديس جيروم يذكره بقول السيّد المسيح: "من ليس معي فهو عليّ، ومن لا يجمع معي فهو يفرق"، قائلًا: [تذكَّر اليوم الذي سُجِّل اسمك في سجلاّت الكنيسة حينما دُفنت مع المسيح في المعموديّة، وتعهَّدت أن تكون مخلصًا له، معلنًا أنك لأجله تترك أباك وأمك. حقًا إن العدوّ يجاهد أن يذبح المسيح في صدرك... فلتهرب بعيون باكية إلى الصليب.]

ولئلا يتعثّر البعض ظانِّين أنهم بطبيعتهم أشرار لذلك فهم غير قادرين على تقديم التوبة خلال الأعمال الصالحة، يتحدّث السيّد المسيح مع الفرّيسيّين، قائلًا: "اجعلوا الشجرة الجيّدة وثمرها جيدًا، أو اجعلوا الشجرة رديئة وثمرها رديًا، لأن من الثمر تُعرف الشجرة" [33]. بهذا يفتح أمامهم باب الرجاء، فإنهم وإن سقطوا في التجديف لكن بإرادتهم يستطيعون أن ينعموا بإمكانيّة الله لتغيير شجرة حياتهم. إن كانت كلماتهم المملوءة تجديفًا تكشف عن نوعيّة شجرهم الداخلي العقيم، لكنهم قادرون بالرب أن يغيِّروا طبيعة شجرهم.

يُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على كلمات السيّد: [ينبغي على الإنسان أن يتغيّر هو أولًا حتى تتغيّر أعماله، فإن بقيَ الإنسان في حالته الشرّيرة لا يمكن أن تكون أعماله صالحة، وإن بقيَ في حالة صالحة لا يمكن أن يحمل ثمرًا شريرًا.]

يقول أيضًا: [غيرّ القلب فتتغيّر الأعمال! اقتلع الشهوات واغرس المحبّة، فكما أن الشهوة (محبّة المال) أصل كل الشرور (1 تي 6: 10) هكذا المحبّة أصل الصلاح[546].]

ويعلق القديس أغناطيوس على العبارة: "لأن من الثمر تُعرف الشجرة"، قائلًا: [يُعرف من يتكلَّم عن الإيمان من أعماله. فلا يكفي أن نُعلن عن إيماننا، وإنما يلزمنا أن نُظهره عمليًا حتى النهاية[547].]

إن كنّا في حاجة إلى تغيير الشجرة الداخليّة أي القلب، بالمسيح ربّنا واهب الإنسان الجديد في مياه المعموديّة بروحه القدّوس، حتى نأتي بثمر صالح ولا يكون لنا ثمرة واحدة شرّيرة، فإنّنا أيضًا ملتزمون بالجهاد ألا ننطق بكلمة رديئة أو شرّيرة


يتحدّث القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن ضبط اللسان، قائًلا:

[إن الوعاء الذهبي لا يُستعمل للأشياء الدنيئة لغِلوّ ثمنه، فكم بالأحرى الفم فهو أثمن من الذهب والمرجان، فلا يجوز أن ندنِّسه بالكلام القبيح والشتم وطعن الآخرين.]

"الحكيم يقول أن الذين سقطوا بعثرات اللسان أكثر من الذين سقطوا من السيوف" (سيراخ 8: 21)، والمسيح يقول: "ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان" (مت 15: 11). والحكيم يقول أيضًا: "واجعل لفمك بابا ومزلاجًا" (سيراخ 8: 29)."

ويقول الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت: [اهتم بكلماتك فإن الكلمة ثمينة...! لتنطق بكلمة الله الخلاّقة، فإن كلمة الله هو علّة كل الخليقة، فيه يوجد الحاضر والماضي والمستقبل[548].] كما يقول: [إن كنت تتحدّث مع قريبك، فتكلَّم بتعقُّل ووقار وبطريقة بنّاءة، متجنِّبًا كل كلمة بطّالة بكونها سمّ الحيّة[549].]



=


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2018)

*

"حينئذ أجاب قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين قائلين:

يا معلّم نريد أن نرى منك آية.

فأجاب وقال لهم: جيل شرّير وفاسق يطلب أيّة ولا تُعطَى له أيّة إلا أيّة يونان النبي.

لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالي،

هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالي" 

رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه، لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان، وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا


[ متى 12  :  38-41].
*




[نَبَع طلبهم عن مكر فلم يُستجاب لهم كقول الكتاب: "يطلبني الأشرار ولا يجدونني" (راجع هو 5: 6)... لقد نسبوا لبعلزبول أعمالًا مجيّدة هكذا وعجيبة ولم يخجلوا من تحطيم الآخرين مع تحطيم أنفسهم بذات الأمور التي كان يجب أن تكون علّة تثبيت للإيمان بالمسيح. لهذا لم يرد أن يقدّم لهم آية أخرى، فلا يقدّم القُدْس للكلاب ولا يُلقي الدُرر للخنازير، إذ كيف يستحق هؤلاء الذين قدّموا افتراءات مرّة على المعجزات التي تمت أن يتمتّعوا برؤية معجزات أخرى...؟ لهذا قال لهم أنه لا تعطى لهم سوى آية يونان التي تعني الصليب والقيامة من الأموات... وقد كان يمكن ليسوع ألا يريد أن يموت بالجسد على الصليب ولا يقدّم الآية لليهود، لكن هذه الآلام ضروريّة لخلاص العالم، فأعطيت لغير المؤمنين (من اليهود) لدينونتهم. في حديثه معهم قال: "اُنقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أُقيمه" (يو 2: 19). إن إبادته للموت وإصلاحه الفساد بالقيامة من الأموات لهو علامة عظيمة على قوّة الكلمة المتجسّد وسلطانه الإلهي وبرهانًا كافيًا كما أظن في حكم الناس الجادِّين. لكنهم رشوا عسكر بيلاطس بمبلغ كبير من المال ليقولوا أن "تلاميذه أتوا ليلًا وسرقوه" (مت 28: 13). لقد كانت (قيامته) علامة ليست بهيّنة بل كافية لإقناع سكان الأرض كلها أن المسيح هو الله، وأنه تألّم بالجسد باختياره وقام ثانية آمرًا قيود الموت أن ترحل والفساد أن يُطرد خارجًا. لكن اليهود لم يؤمنوا حتى بهذا لذلك قيل عنهم بحق "ملكة التيمن ستقوم في الدين مع هذا الجيل وتدينه"


الآية ليست عملًا استعراضيًا، وإنما هي عمل إلهي غايته خلاص الإنسان، يتقدّم هذا كلّه الآية التي حملت رمزًا لدفن السيّد المسيح وقيامته من الأموات ليهبنا الدفن معه والتمتّع بقوة قيامته، أي آية يونان النبي.

إن كانت الآيات والمعجزات غايتها "حياة الإنسان الروحيّة"، لهذا يرى الآباء أن الحياة الفاضلة هي أفضل من صنع المعجزات. إذ لا يديننا الله على عدم صنع معجزات، إنّما يديننا إن كنّا لا نحيا بروحه القدّوس الحياة اللائقة كأولاد له. ويؤكّد السيّد أن في اليوم العظيم، سيدين الأشرار حتى وإن كانوا قد صنعوا باسمه آيات، حاسبًا أنه لا يعرفهم.

*     لا تطلب علامات بل صحّة النفس.

لا تطلب أن ترى ميّتًا قام، فقد تعلَّمت أن العالم كلّه يقوم.

لا تطلب أن ترى أعمى يشفى، بل أن يتطلّع الكل الآن لينعم بنظرة أفضل وأنفع، وتتعلَّم أن تنظر بطهارة فتُصلح عينيك.

إن كنّا نعيش كما يليق يندهش أبناء الوثنيّين بنا أكثر من صانعي المعجزات.

*     إن أردت أن تصنع معجزات أيضًا عليك أن تتخلَّص من المعاصي بهذا تحقّق المعجزات تمامًا.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم




*     علينا ألا نُخدع لمجرد تسميتهم باسم المسيح دون أن يكون لهم الأعمال، بل ولا المعجزات تخدعنا، لأن الرب الذي صنع المعجزات لغير المؤمنين، حذّرنا من أن نُخدع بالمعجزات، ظانّين أنه حيثما وُجدت المعجزة المنظورة توجد الحكمة غير المنظورة، لذلك أضاف قائلًا: "كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبّأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شيّاطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوّات كثيرة، فحينئذ أصرِّح لهم: إني لا أعرفكم قط، اذهبوا عنّي يا فاعلي الإثم" (مت 7: 22-23) فهو لا يعرف غير صانعي البرّ.

القديس أغسطينوس





القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي: "إن كان يونان قد ألقيَ في بطن الحوت، فالرب يسوع نزل بإرادته إلى حيث حوت الموت غير المنظور، ليجبره على قذف الذين كان قد ابتلعهم، كما هو مكتوب: "من يد الهاوية أفديهم، من الموت أخلِّصهم".







القديس باسيليوس الكبير: [أعطاهم علامة لكن ليست من السماء، لأنهم لم يكونوا يستحقّون رؤيتها، إنّما من أعماق الجحيم، أعنى علامة تجسّده ولاهوته وآلامه وتمجيده بقيامته بعد دخوله إلى الجحيم ليحرّر الذين ماتوا على رجاء






القديس أمبروسيوس: [آية يونان ترمز لآلام ربّنا، وفي نفس الوقت شهادة ضدّ خطيّة اليهود الخطيرة التي يرتكبوها. بأهل نينوى يُشير إلى العقاب (إذ يقدّم اليهود العذابات للسيّد المسيح) وفي نفس الوقت الرحمة، فلا ييأس اليهود من المغفرة إن مارسوا التوبة



لقد تمتّع أهل نينوى بيونان الكارز المنطلق من بطن الحوت، أمّا نحن فتمتّعنا بيونان الحقيقي القادر أن يطلقنا من أعماق الهاوية ويدخل بنا إلى ملكوته السماوي:"هوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا" [41].







=


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2018)

*

"ملكة التيمن ستقوم في الدين مع هذا الجيل وتدينه، لأنها أتت من أقاصي الأرض لتسمع حكمة سليمان، وهوذا أعظم من سليمان ههنا. إذا خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان يجتاز في أماكن ليس فيها ماء يطلب راحة ولا يجد. ثم يقول أرجع إلى بيتي الذي خرجت منه، فيأتي ويجده فارغًا مكنوسًا مزيّنًا. ثم يذهب ويأخذ معه سبعة أرواح أُخر أشرّ منه فتدخل وتسكن هناك، فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشرّ من أوائله، هكذا يكون أيضًا لهذا الجيل الشرّير"

 [متى  12  :  42-45].*



يُعلّق القديس كيرلس الكبير على هذه العبارة بقوله: [جاءت هذه المرأة تطلب أن تسمع سليمان، وقد تحمّلت السفر لمسافة طويلة لتحقيق هذا الهدف، لتصغي لحكمته الخاصة بطبيعة الأمور المنظورة، والحيوانات والنباتات، أمّا أنتم فحاضر بينكم الحكمة عينه تستمعون إليه، هذا الذي جاء ليحدِّثكم عن الأمور غير المنظورة السماويّة، مؤكِّدًا أقواله بأعماله ومعجزاته، فتهربون من كلماته وتجتازون بعيدًا عن طبيعتها العجيبة. كيف إذن، ليس من هو أعظم من سليمان ههنا أي فيّ؟ أسألكم مرّة أخرى أن تلاحظوا حذاقة لغته فإنه يقول: "ههنا" ولا يقول "فيّ" لكي يجتذبنا بتواضعه عندما يمنحنا عطاياه الروحيّة. ومن ناحية أخرى فإنه غير مستحب لدى اليهود أن يسمعوه يقول: "إن أعظم من سليمان فيّ"، فإنهم لو سمعوه يقول هذا لتجاسروا قائلين: "انظروا إنه يقول أنه أعظم من الملوك الذين حكموا علينا في مجد"، فلأجل التدبير استخدم المخلّص لغة التواضع قائلًا: "ههنا" عوضًا عن قوله "في



 القديس أمبروسيوس: [هنا أيضًا يدين الشعب اليهودي، إذ يعبِّر بقوة عن سرّ الكنيسة في ملكة الجنوب، خلال رغبتها في نوال الحكمة، إذ تأتي من أقاصي الأرض لتسمع كلمات سليمان صانع السلام؛ الملكة التي لها مملكة غير منقسمة تضم أممًا مختلفة ومتباينة في جسدٍ واحدٍ.]



إن كان قد جاء السيّد المسيح الذي هو أعظم من يونان الذي اجتذب أهل نينوى للتوبة، وأعظم من سليمان الذي جاءت إليه ملكة التيمن من أقصى الأرض تسمع حكمته، فقد صار لنا إمكانيّة التمتّع بالملكوت الجديد، فيطرد الشيطان الذي احتلّ القلب زمانًا طويلًا ليسكن الرب فيه. هذه العطيّة المجّانيّة المقدّمة لنا تديننا إن تهاونّا فيها، فتركنا القلب للعدو مرّة أخرى خلال تراخينا، ليتقدّم بصورة أكثر شراسة حتى يحتل ما قد فُقد منه، وكما نرى عمليًا حينما يرتدّ المؤمن عن الحياة المقدّسة يصير في شرّه أبشع ممّا كان عليه قبل الإيمان أو التوبة.

يرى القديس يوحنا كليماكوس أن هذا القول الإلهي ينطبق بصورة واضحة على الشاب المتحمِّس الذي ينجح في تركه شهوات الجسد والحياة المترفة، لكنّه بعد دخوله إلى الحياة الرهبانيّة النسكيّة يسقط خلال تهاونه داخل ميناء الأمان، إذ يقول: [يا له من منظر يُرثى له، إذ نرى الذين بعدما عاشوا في مخاطر البحر يعانون من تحطيم السفينة داخل الميناء









=


----------



## asmicheal (26 يونيو 2018)

*

"وفيما هو يكلِّم الجموع، إذ أمه وإخوته قد وقفوا خارجًا طالبين أن يكلِّموه.

فقال له واحدًا: هوذا أمك وأخوتك واقفون خارجًا طالبين أن يكلّموك.

فأجاب وقال للقائل له: من هي أمي؟ ومن هم إخوتي.؟

ثم مدّ يده نحو تلاميذه، وقال: ها أمي وإخوتي.

لأن من يصنع مشيئة أبي الذي في السماوات هو أخي وأختي وأمي

 [ متى 12 :   46-50].


*








*     إنه لم يقل "أنتِ لستِ أمي"، بل قال: "من هي أمي؟" وكأنه يقدّم مفهومًا جديدًا للارتباط به، ليس خلال علاقة جسديّة خلال الدم واللحم والنسب، وإنما خلال الطاعة لإرادة أبيه، ألا ترى أنه في كل مناسبة لم ينكر القرابة حسب الطبيعة، لكنّه أضاف إليها ما هو بواسطة الفضيلة؟![556]

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     هذا يعني أنه حتى بالنسبة لأمي التي تدعونها مطوّبة، إنّما هي مطوّبة لحفظها كلمة الله، ليس فقط لأن كلمة الله صار فيها جسدًا وحلّ بيننا، وإنما لأنها تحفظ ذات كلمة الله الذي خلقها، وقد صار جسدًا فيها. ليته لا يفرح أحد بالنسب الجسدي، إنّما يفتخر إن كان بالروح مرتبطًا بالله[557].

القديس أغسطينوس

هذا وقد سبق لنا الحديث عمّا يمكننا تسمِيَتُه بأمومة النفس للسيّد المسيح بكونها حاملة له في داخلها، وعن مفهوم "إخوة الرب" بكونهم أبناء مريم زوجة كلوباس، أخت القدّيسة مريم (يو19 : 25)، في كتابنا "القدّيسة مريم في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي"

















=


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2018)

*

"في ذلك اليوم خرج يسوع من البيت وجلس عند البحر. فاجتمع إليه جموع كثيرة حتى أنه دخل السفينة وجلس، والجمع كلّه وقف على الشاطئ" 
[   متى 13   :  1-2].
*




ماذا يقصد بالبيت؟

أولًا: ربّما قصد بالبيت "الكنيسة المقدّسة كجماعة المؤمنين" فقد خرج السيّد المسيح خارج ليلتقي مع جماهير غير المؤمنين، الذين لم يدخلوا بعد في العضويّة الكنسيّة، ولا وُلدوا كأبناء لله... يخرج إليهم ليلتقي معهم خلال محبّته بكلمة الكرازة، ويجلس عند البحر، الذي يُشير إلى العالم المملوء اضطرابًا، لكي يدخل بهم إلى كنيسته، بدخوله هو إلى سفينة إنسانيّتنا وحديثه معهم عن ملكوت السماوات خلال الأمثال.

بحبّه يتحدّث مع الجميع، لكنّه لا يأتمن أحدًا على أسرار الملكوت وتذوّق الأمجاد الأبديّة خارج البيت. إنه يصرف الجماهير ليلتقي مع تلاميذه وحدهم داخل البيت، ويحدّثهم في أمورٍ لا ينطق بها ومجيدة.

يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [عندما يكون يسوع مع الجموع يكون خارج بيته، لأن الجموع خارج البيت. هذا العمل ينبع عن حبّه للبشر، إذ يترك البيت ويذهب بعيدًا إلى أولئك الذين يعجزون عن الحضور إليه.]

ثانيًا: يُشير البيت أيضًا إلى السماء بكونها هيكل الله. فإذ عجزت البشريّة عن الارتفاع إلى السماء لتلتقي بخاِلقها نزل هو إليها. إنه كمن يخرج من البيت ليلتقي بالبشريّة خلال إنسانيّتهم، حتى بدخوله إليهم لا يهابونه كديّان، فيهربون منه، بل يسمعون صوته خلال السفينة الخشبيّة، أي خلال الصليب ليجتذبهم بالحب إلى السمويّات "بيته"، ويكشف لهم أسراره كعريس يناجي عروسه في حجاله الأبدي. لا يحدّثها عن أسراره علانيّة بين الجماهير، بل خلال علاقة الحب الشخصي في لقائهما معًا تحت سقف واحد!

ليتنا بالحق لا نكتفي بالوقوف مع الجماهير عند الشاطئ لنسمع الأمثال، إنّما ندخل به وفيه إلى بيته، ننعم بالعضويّة الروحيّة في كنيسته والدخول إلى سماواته، فنرتمي في أحضانه الإلهيّة ليحدّثنا حديث حُبّه السرّي الفائق.




















=


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2018)

*مثل الزارع اصحاح 13

3 فكلمهم كثيرا بأمثال قائلا: هوذا الزارع قد خرج ليزرع

4 وفيما هو يزرع سقط بعض على الطريق، فجاءت الطيور وأكلته

5 وسقط آخر على الأماكن المحجرة، حيث لم تكن له تربة كثيرة، فنبت حالا إذ لم يكن له عمق أرض

6 ولكن لما أشرقت الشمس احترق، وإذ لم يكن له أصل جف

7 وسقط آخر على الشوك ، فطلع الشوك وخنقه

8 وسقط آخر على الأرض الجيدة فأعطى ثمرا، بعض مئة وآخر ستين وآخر ثلاثين

9 من له أذنان للسمع، فليسمع
*


 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن هذا الخروج الإلهي هكذا: [خرج ذاك الذي هو كائن في كل مكان، لكنّه غير محدود بمكان؛ جاءنا في ثوب جسدنا. يتحدّث المسيح بحق عن اقترابه إلينا كخروج. لأننا قد طُردنا خارج الله كمن هم مدينين وثائرين مطرودين من حضرة الملك. لكن ذاك الذي يرغب في مصالحتهم مع الملك يخرج إليهم، ويتحدّث معهم خارج المملكة، ومتى تأهّلوا يحضرهم إلى الحضرة الإلهيّة. هذا هو ما فعله المسيح


[لم يخرج إلى موضع إنّما يُعلن عن حياة وتدبير يخصّان خلاصنا، إذ صار قريبًا لنا بالتحافه جسدنا. فإذ لم نستطع نحن أن ندخل بسبب خطايانا خرج هو إلينا. ولماذا خرج؟ هل لكي يُهلك الأرض التي أنتجت أشواكًا...؟ لا، إنّما خرج ليهتمّ بالأرض ويبذر كلمة الحنو. إذ يدعو تعاليمه هنا بذارًا، ونفوس البشر حقلًا مفلحًا، ويدعو نفسه بالباذر



ألقى الله بذاره في الفردوس، لكن أبوينا الأولين قبِلا الزوان عِوض بذار الرب، فخرجا يحملان ثمار المرارة والعصيان. عاد الله وخرج إلى شعبه خلال موسى لينطلق بهم من أرض العبوديّة، مقدّمًا لهم الشريعة كبذارٍ إلهيّة، لكن القلب الذي ارتبط بعبادة الأوثان المصريّة، خاصة عِجل أبيس الذهبي، رفض البذار الإلهيّة مثمِرًا شجرة تذمُّر مستمر. وفي ملء الزمان خرج كلمة الله بنفسه إلينا متجسّدًا، وحلّ وسطنا، لنتقبّله حالاًّ فينا، فنثمر ثمار روحه القدّوس. وقد تمّ كمال خروجه بانطلاقه خارج أورشليم حاملًا عار الصليب، حتى نخرج نحن أيضًا بالصليب خارج "الأنا"، أي خارج ذواتنا المتعجرفة، فنلتقي به عند صليبه ونتقبّل ينبوع دمه الطاهر بذار حب تعمل فينا؛ الأمر الذي أوضحه الرسول بقوله "لذلك يسوع أيضًا لكي يقدّس الشعب بدم نفسه تألّم خارج الباب؛ فلنخرج إذًا إليه خارج المحلّة، حاملين عاره" (عب 13: 12-13).





 أمّا السيّد المسيح فهو بعينه الكلمة الإلهي، يوَد أن يُدفن في قلب المؤمن، لكي يُعلن ذاته شجرة حياة في داخله. إنه لا يقدّم شيئًا خارجًا عنه استعارة، إنّما يقدّم حياته سرّ حياة لنا، وقيامته علّة قيامتنا، ونصرته بكر نصرتنا، وأمجاده سرّ تمجيدنا! 

إنه الباذر والبذرة في نفس الوقت.



*     عند سماعكم هذا لا تبتدئوا تفتكروا في طبائع مختلفة كبعض الهراطقة، الذين يذكرون أن للواحد طبيعة شرّيرة وللآخر صالحة، وأن البعض تقودهم إرادتهم خلال تكوينهم إلى ما هو صالح أو شرير. أضف إلى هذا أن الكلمات "قد أُعطى لكم"، تعني أنه لكم إرادة[560].

الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير)

*     (عن إمكانيّة التحوّل إلى تربة صالحة)

اقلبوا التربة الصالحة بالمحراث، أزيلوا الحجارة من الحقل، انزعوا الأشواك عنها.

احترزوا من أن تحتفظوا بذلك القلب القاسي الذي سرعان ما تعبر عنه كلمة الرب ويفقدها.

احذروا من أن تكون لكم تربة خفيفة فلا تتمكن جذور المحبّة من التعمق فيها.

احذروا من أن تختنق البذار الصالحة التي زُرعت فيكم خلال جهادي، وذلك بواسطة الشهوات واهتمامات هذا العالم.

كونوا الأرض الجيّدة، وليأتِ الواحد بمائة والآخر بستين وآخر ثلاثين[561].

القديس أغسطينوس

ماذا يقصد بقوله: "من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع"؟ يُعلّق القديس جيروم على هذه العبارة هكذا: [يقول إشعياء "أعطاني الرب أذنًا" (إش 50: 4). لتفهم ماذا يقول؟ لقد أعطاني الرب أذنًا، إذ تكون لي أذن القلب؛ وهبني الأذن التي تسمع رسالة الله فما يسمعه النبي إنّما يسمعه في قلبه. وذلك كما نصرخ نحن أيضًا في قلوبنا قائلين: أيها الأب أبّا، وهي صرخة صامتة، لكن الرب يسمع الصمت هكذا بنفس الكيفية يحدّث الرب قلوبنا التي تصرخ: "أيها الأب أبّا".]



القديس كيرلس الكبير عن الطريق، قائلًا: [الطريق دائمًا صلب، تَطَأه أقدام كل العابرين على الدوام، لهذا لا تبذر فيه بذار. هكذا من كانت لهم الأفكار العنيفة وغير الخاضعة، لا تَدخل الكلمة الإلهيّة المقدّسة فيهم، ولا تسندهم، لكي يتمتّعوا بثمر الفضيلة المفرح. مثل هؤلاء يكونون كالطريق الذي تطأه الأرواح الدنسة ويدوسه الشيطان نفسه، فلا يأتون بثمرٍ مقدّسٍ بسبب قلوبهم المجدبة العقيمة.]





البابا كيرلّس الكبير: [يوجد آخرون يحملون الإيمان بغير اِكتراث في داخلهم، إنه مجرّد كلمات عندهم! تديُّنِهم بلا جذور، يدخلون الكنيسة فيبتهجون برؤيتهم أعدادًا كبيرة مجتمعة هناك وقد تهيّأوا للشركة في الأسرار المقدّسة، لكنهم لا يفعلون ذلك بهدف جاد وسموّ للإرادة. وعندما يخرجون من الكنائس فإنهم في الحال ينسون التعاليم المقدّسة. متى كان المسيحيّون في سلام يحتفظون بالإيمان، لكنّه متى ثارت الاضطهادات يفكّرون في الهروب طالبين الأمان. يتحدّث إرميا لمثل هؤلاء، قائلًا: "أعدّوا المجن والترس، وتقدّموا للحرب" (إر 46: 30). لأن يد الرب المدافع عنكم لا يمكنها أن تنهزم، وكما يقول بولس غزير العلم: "الله أمين، الذي لا يدعكم تُجرَّبون فوق ما تستطيعون، بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضًا المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا" (1كو10: 13)




القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [ليتنا لا نلُم الأشياء في ذاتها، وإنما نلوم الذهن الفاسد، فإنه يمكنك أن تكون غنيًا، لكن بلا غرور الغنى، وأن تكون في العالم دون أن يخنقك باهتماماته



القدّيس إكليمنضس السكندري[564] بأنه لا يجب أن نلوم المال، بل سوء استعماله، كذلك ليس فضل أن يكون الإنسان فقيرًا، ولكن الفضل أن نمارس مسكنة الروح، أي عدم التعلُّق بالأموال.

يتحدّث الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير) عن غرور الغنى، قائلًا: [من يصدّقني إن فسَّرت الأشواك بأنها الغنى، خاصة وأن الأشواك تؤلمنا، بينما الغنى يبهجنا؟ ومع ذلك فهي أشواك تجرح النفس بوخزات الأفكار التي تثيرها فينا، وبتحريضنا على الخطيّة، إنها تلطِّخنا بفسادها كالدم الخارج من الجرح... الغنى يخدعنا إذ لا يمكن أن يبقى معنا إلى الأبد، ولا أن يُشبع احتياجات قلبنا. الغنى الحقيقي وحده هو ذاك الذي يجعلنا أغنياء في الفضائل، لهذا أيها الإخوة، إن أردتم أن تكونوا أغنياء أحبّوا الغنى الحقيقي، إن أردتم الكرامات العُليا اطلبوا ملكوت السماوات. إن كنتم تحبّون التمتّع بالمجد بدرجة عالية، فأسرعوا لكي تُحصى أسماؤكم بين طغمة الملائكة الممجّدة



القديس كيرلس الكبير على الشوك بكونه هموم الحياة وغناها ولذّاتها، قائلًا: [يزرع الفادي البذور، فتصادف قلوبًا تظهر قويّة مثمرة، ولكن بعد قليل تخنقها متاعب الحياة وهمومها، فتجف البذور وتَبلى، أو كما يقول هوشع النبي: "إنهم يزرعون الريح ويحصدون الزوبعة، زرع ليس له غلة لا يصنع دقيقًا، وإن صنع فالغرباء تبتلعه" (هو 8: 7). لنكن زارعين ماهرين، فلا نزرع البذور إلا بعد تطهير الأرض من أشواكها، حتى نقول مع المرنم: "الذاهب ذهابًا بالبكاء حاملًا مِبذَر الزرع، مجيئًا يجيء بالترنم حاملًا حزمه" (مز 126: 6). كل من رمى البذر على أرض تنبت شوكًا وحسكًا يتعرّض لخسارتين: البذر الذي يفنى، والتعب المضني. لنعلم أنه لا يمكن أن تزهر البذور الإلهيّة إلا إذ نزعْنا من عقولنا الهموم العالميّة وجردّْنا أنفسنا عن زهو الغنى الباطل، "لأننا لم ندخل العالم بشيء وواضح أننا لا نقدر أن نخرج منه بشيء" (1 تي 6: 7). لأنه ما الفائدة من اِمتلاكنا للأشياء الزائلة الفانية؟ "الرب لا يُجيع نفس الصديق ولكن يدفع هوى الأشرار" (أم 10: 3). ألم تلاحظ أن الشرور الفاسدة من نهم وطمع وشره وجشع وسكر وعبث ولهو وكبرياء تخنقنا، أو كما يقول رسول المخلّص:"كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظّم المعيشة، ليس من الأب بل من العالم، والعالم يمضي وشهوته، وأما الذي يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت إلى الأبد" (1 يو 2: 16)



إنها الأرض المنخفضّة التي خضعت للحرث، فتعرَّضت تربتها خلال الحرث للشمس، وتنساب المياه إليها. هذه هي النفس المتواضعة التي تتقبّل التجارب كمحراث يقلب تربتها، فتتعرّض تربتها الداخليّة أي الإنسان الداخلي لإشراقات شمس البرّ نفسه أي المسيح، وتتقبّل انسياب مياه الروح القدس عاملًا فيها. مثل هذه النفس تأتي بثمر مائة وستين وثلاثين.

*     إنها أرض غنيّة ومثمرة تنتج مائة ضعف!

صالحة ومثمرة هي النفوس التي تتقبّل الكلمة بعمق وتحتفظ بها، وتهتم بها.

يُقال عن مثل هذه النفوس ما قاله الرب على فم أحد الأنبياء: "ويطوِّبكم كل الأمم لأنكم تكونون أرض مسرَّة، قال رب الجنود" (مل 3: 12). فإنه عندما تسقط الكلمة الإلهيّة على نفس طاهرة من الأمور المحزنة، تخرج جذورًا عميقة، وتأتي بسنابل حنطة تحمل ثمرًا متزايدًا[566].

القديس كيرلس الكبير

الأرض الجيّدة هي هبة الله لنا بروحه القدّوس الذي يعطينا في المعموديّة الطبيعة الجديدة التي على صورة السيّد المسيح، القادرة أن تثبت في المسيح، وتأتي بثمر الروح المتكاثر. كنّا قبلًا بالخطيّة طريقًا صعبًا تدوسه الأقدام وتلتقط الطيور منه البذار. ومن أجلنا صار السيّد المسيح الطريق الذي لن يقدر عدوّ الخير أن يقترب منه، ولا تتجاسر الطيور أن تختطف منه شيئًا. إنه الطريق الآمن الذي لا يعرف القسوة أو العنف، إنّما هو طريق الحق الذي يدخل بنا إلى حضن الأب. أما كوننا أرضًا محجرة، فهذا ليس بالأمر الغريب فقد قبلت البشريّة آلهة من الحجارة عِوض الله الحيّ، وتعبّدت للأوثان زمانًا هذا مقداره، فجاء السيّد المسيح كحجر الزاوية الذي يربط البناء كله، ليس حجرًا جامدًا يقتل الزرع، إنّما حجر حيّ قادر أن يُقيم فينا فردوسًا سماويًا يفرح الآب! أمّا الأشواك والحسك الخانقة للنفس فقد حملها السيّد على رأسه، دافعًا ثمن خطايانا لنتبرّر أمام الآب، ونُوجد في عينيّه بلا لوم، ليس فينا شوك ولا حسك بل ثمر الروح المفرح!

لنرفع قلوبنا بالشكر للذي نزع عنّا ما كان لنا بسبب عصياننا من طريق قاسي وأرض محجرة وأشواك وحسك، واهبًا إيّانا الطبيعة الجديدة الغنيّة فيه ليقيمنا فردوسًا سماويًا يأتي بثمار كثيرة.





القديس جيروم أن هذا الثمر مع اختلاف كميّته لكنّه يصدر عن أرضٍ واحدةٍ وحقلٍ واحدٍ، لكن شخصًا يثمر ثلاثين وهو المتزوّج الذي حفظ المضجع غير دنّس ويحمل علاقة حب طاهرة بين الزوج وزوجته، وآخر يأتي بالستّين وهو الأرمل أو الأرملة الذي يحتمل ضيق الترمل والتعب بفرح، وأما الذي يثمر المائة فهو البتول.







=


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2018)

*
"فتقدّم التلاميذ وقالوا له: لماذا تكلّمهم بأمثال؟

فأجاب، وقال لهم: لأنه قد أعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السماوات،

وأما لأولئك فلم يُعط.

فإن من له سيعطي ويُزاد،

وأما من ليس له فالذي عنده سيؤخذ منه.

من أجل هذا أكلّمهم بأمثال" 
[متى 13 - 10-13].

*



 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [حملت توبيخات غير مباشرة للسامعين، إذ لم يرد أن يوبّخهم بعنف (مباشرة) حتى لا يسقطوا في اليأس



فبقدر ما يكون الإنسان أمينًا على المقدّسات الإلهيّة يفيض الله عليه أمجاد معرفة حقيقية من يوم إلى يوم. فيتذوّق أمثال السيّد، ليدخل خلالها إلى بيته، يسمع أسراره بعبوره إلى المجد وجهًا لوجه. أمّا غير الأمين فحتى ما يسمعه من أمثال يُنزع منه، ويصير سماعه علّة إدانته عِوض أن يكون سرّ مجد له.




حياتنا مع السيّد المسيح هي انطلاقة مستمرّة من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ، وتفاعل دائم مع روح الله القدّوس الذي لا يكف عن أن يُعلن لنا الحق، ويذكرنا بكل ما قاله لنا السيّد؛ يأخذ ممّا للمسيح ويعطينا! إنها حياة ديناميكيّة لا تتوقف قط. أمّا الإنسان السلبي المكتفي بما لديه من معرفة وخبرات، حاسبًا في نفسه أنه غني وقد استغنى، فإن ما لديه يؤخذ منه، ليهوى من ضعفٍ إلى ضعفٍ، ومن حرمانٍ إلى حرمانٍ، ليهبط إلى الجهالة التي تُظلم ذهنه وتُحجِّر قلبه. وكما يقول الرب لملاك كنيسة اللاودكيّين: "لأنك تقول إني أنا غني، وقد اِستغنيت ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء ولستَ تعلم أنك أنت الشقي والبائس وفقير وأعمى وعريان" (رؤ 3: 17).








=


----------



## asmicheal (5 يوليو 2018)

*

 "لأنهم مبصرين لا يُبصرون، وسامعين لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون. قد تمَّت فيهم نبوّة إشعياء القائلة: تسمعون سمعًا ولا تفهمون، ومُبصرين تُبصرون ولا تنظرون. لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ، وآذانهم قد ثقل سماعها، وغمَّضوا عيونهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويسمعوا بآذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأُشفيهم [متى 13  : 13-15].
*




 لقد سمعوا السيّد وأبصروه، لكنهم بقسوة قلبهم لم يسمع إنسانهم الداخلي، ولا عاينت بصيرتهم الداخليّة، فصار صوته ورؤيته ليس سرّ خلاص لهم، بل علّة ازدياد قلبهم في الغلاظة. فازدادت قسوتهم قسوة وعماهم عمى وشرِّهم شرًا.



مجيء السيّد المسيح وتصرفاته أضافت إلى قسوة الأشرار قسوة بسبب حبّهم للشرّ وكبريائهم، بينما فتحت بصيرة البسطاء الروحيّة لإدراك أسراره الفائقة والتمتّع بما اشتهى الأنبياء معاينته























=


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2018)

*

"ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر، لآذانكم لأنها تسمع. فإني الحق أقول لكم أن أنبياء وأبرارًا كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا، وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا" [متى13 : 16-17].*


 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [ما معنى القول: يبصرون ولا يبصرون [13]؟ إنهم يبصرون كيف يخرج الشيّاطين، ويقولون فيه شيطان؛ يُبصرون القائمين من الأموات ولا يسجدون له، بل يفكِّرون في قتله.]

كانوا مبصرين إذ لديهم النبوّات واضحة عن المسيّا المخلّص، بل وقام بعضهم بإرشاد هيرودس والمجوس إلى موضع ميلاد السيّد، لكنهم بقوا غير مبصرين داخليًا. فلم يلتقوا معه على صعيد خلاص نفوسهم وتمتّعهم بالحياة الجديدة. لقد رأوا من تحدّث عنه الأنبياء واشتهوا أن يروه ويسمعوا صوته وينعموا بعمله فيهم، لكن للأسف لم يتمتّعوا به في حياتهم بل قاوموه.

ما أكثر النعم التي صارت لنا في المسيح يسوع ربّنا، إذ صار لنا ما تشتهي الملائكة معاينته والتمتّع به، لكننا هل نحيا بها ونعيشها؟





























=


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2018)

*
"قدّم لهم مثلًا آخر، قائلًا:

يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانًا زرع زرعًا جيدًا في حقله.

وفيما الناس نيام جاء عدوّه وزرع زوانًا في وسط الحنطة ومضى،

فلما طلع النبات وصنع ثمرًا حينئذ ظهر الزوان أيضًا" [  متى 13  :  24-25].*



لم يقل السيّد "وفيما الزارع نائم جاء عدوّه وزرع زوانًا، إنّما قال "فيما الناس نيام". وكأن الله يسهر على كرمه، ويهتمّ به، لكن الكرّامين إذ ينامون يتسلّل العدوّ إلى الكرم. إنه يحترم الإرادة الإنسانيّة ويأتمنها، فإذ يسلّم الكرم للكرّامين يطلب سهرهم، فيعمل فيهم على الدوام ولا يقدر العدوّ أن يلقي بالزوان، لكن إن ناموا لحظة يتسلّل العدوّ.

لم يقل السيّد "جاء عدوّهم"، إنّما "جاء عدوّه" فالعدو لا يقصد الكرّامين بل صاحب الكرم. العامل الحقيقي ضدّ الكرم هو إبليس عدوّ الله نفسه، حتى في مضاداته لنا يقصد الله نفسه الساكن فينا. أنها حرب بين الله وإبليس، بين النور والظلمة، ليس لنا عدوّ غير إبليس نفسه وملائكته الأشرار المقاومين لعمل الله فينا.

أما النوم هنا فلا يعني نوم الجسد الطبيعي، وإنما التراخي والإهمال أو نسيان الله في العمل الرعوي كما في الجهاد الروحي


فالراعي ينام حينما يبذل كل الجهد في رعايته خلال "الأنا"، فيحسب نفسه المسئول الأول عن الكرم، فيختفي الله لتُعلن الذات البشريّة. ويرى القديس جيروم أن النوم إنّما يُشير إلى تراخي الذهن عن الالتصاق بالعريس، إذ يقول: [لا تسمح للعدو أن يلقي زوانًا وسط الحنطة بينما الزارع نائم، أي عندما يكون الذهن الملتصق بالله في غير حراسة، وإنما قل على الدوام مع عروس نشيد الأناشيد: "في الليل على فراشي طلبت من تحبّه نفسه، اخبرني أين ترعى أين تربض عند الظهيرة؟‍ (نش 3: 1؛ 1: 7)[568].] هكذا يليق بكل مؤمن - كاهن أو من الشعب - ألا ينام روحيًا بل يكون دائمًا في يقظة ملتصقًا بالله، فيحرس الرب كرمه من العدوّ حتى لا يلقي بزوانه وسط الكنيسة أو في قلب المؤمن كعضو فيها.


الزوان؟
أولًا: يُشير الزوان إلى الهرطقات التي تدخل الكنيسة خلسة، خاصة في غفلة روحيّة من الرعاة. يقول القديس جيروم: [ليت أسقف الكنيسة لا ينام لئلا بإهماله. يأتي إنسان عدوّ ويلقي بالزوان أي تعليم الهراطقة[569].]



ثانيًا: يُشير الزوان أيضًا إلى الخطيّة التي تتسلّل إلى الفكر والقلب في غفلة روحيّة من المؤمن. يتحدّث الآب إسيذورس بالبلسان عن الأفكار الشرّيرة، قائلًا: [لماذا تنبع الأفكار الشرّيرة من القلب وتنجِّس الإنسان (مت 15: 19-20)؟ بلا شك لأن العاملين نيام، مع أنه كان يلزم أن يكونوا ساهرين حتى يحفظوا ثمار البذار الصالحة لكي تنمو. فلو لم نضعف أثناء سهرنا بسبب النهم والتراخي وتدنيس الصورة الإلهيّة أي فساد البذرة الصالحة ما كان يمكن لباذر الزوان أن يجد وسيلة للزحف وإلقاء الزوان المستحق للنار[570].]



ثالثًا: يُشير إلى الأشرار بوجه عام الذين يحملون شكليّة العضويّة الكنسيّة دون روحها وحياتها
























=


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2018)

*

"فلما طلع النبات وصنع ثمرًا، حينئذ ظهر الزوان أيضًا.

فجاء عبيد رب البيت، وقالوا له:

يا سيّد أليس زرعًا جيّدًا زَرعت في حقلك، فمن أين له زوان؟

فقال لهم: إنسان عدوّ فعل هذا.

فقال له العبيد: أتريد أن نذهب ونجمعه؟‍

فقال له: لا، لئلا تقلعوا الحنطة مع الزوان وأنتم تجمعونه.

دعوهما ينميان كلاهما معًا إلى الحصاد.

وفي وقت الحصاد أقول للحصّادين:

اِجمعوا أولًا الزوان واِحزموه ليُحرق، وأما الحنطة فاجمعوها إلى مخزني" [متى 13 :  26-30].


*



هكذا ينصحنا السيّد ألا ننشغل بنزع الزوان، إنّما نتركه حتى يأتي وقت الحصاد، فيرسل الله ملائكته كحصّادين يجمعونه ويحرقونه. وأما الحنطة فيجمعونها إلى ملكوته عِوَض أن ندين الأشرار. فإن هذا ليس عملنا! ومن جهة أخرى فإنه مادام الوقت قائمًا فإنّنا لا نيأس قط، مجاهدين لا في اقتلاع الزوان، بل في العمل على تحويل الزوان إلى حنطة.

يقول الأب إيسيذورس بالبلسان أن الملائكة يطلبون نزع الزوان أي عقاب الأشرار، لكنهم يُمنعون من ذلك حتى يتمتّع الأشرار بفرصة للتوبة، ولا يُضار الصالحون. فإن الله لم يقطع عيسو الشرّير حتى لا يهلك معه أيوب البار الذي جاء من نسله، ولم يقتل لاوي العشّار حتى لا يفقده ككارز بالإنجيل، ولا اِنتقم لإنكار سمعان بطرس الذي قدّم دموع التوبة بحرقة، ولا ضرب شاول الطرسوسي بالموت حتى لا نفقد بولس الرسول الذي كرز بالخلاص في أقاصي الأرض.

*     سمح الله بالزمن لأجل التوبة. إنه يحذّرنا هنا لئلا نقطع أخًا قبل الوقت المناسب، فإن من يكون اليوم مصابًا بالتعاليم السامة قد يعود غدًا إلى صوابه ويصير مدافعًا عن الحق[571].

القديس جيروم

*     كثيرون يكونون في البداية زوانًا، لكنهم يصيرون بعد ذلك حنطة، فإن لم نحتملهم بالصبر وهم خطاة، لما يمكن بلوغهم إلى هذا التحوّل المستحق لكل تقدير.

*     اهدأوا، فإنه ليس الآن وقت للحصاد. سيأتي الوقت لعلّه يجد الزوان قد صار حنطة! لماذا لا تحتملون بصبرٍ خلطة الأشرار بالأبرار؟ إنهم معكم في الحقل، لكن الأمر لا يكون هكذا في المخزن![572]

*     إنك تجد القمح والزوان بين الكراسيالعُظمى كما بين العلمانيّين أيضًا. فليحتمل الصالحون الأشرار، وليصلح الأشرار من أمرهم مقتدين بالصالحين[573].

القديس أغسطينوس

ويرى القديس جيروم في كلمات الديّان بترك الزوان إلى وقت الحصاد حنوًا على الخطاة لأجل توبتهم، فيناجيه قائلًا: [حقًا يُحسب الناس والملائكة قساة إن قورنوا بك، فأنت وحدك الملك الكُلي الحنو... نسألك أن تكون أنت الديّان، لأنك تحنو على جميع الأمم[574]!]

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم في هذا المثل صورة حيّة لواقع الكنيسة فإنه بقدر ما تُبذر بذار الحق، يبذل عدوّ الخير كل الجهد أن يلقي بالزوان في وسطها. إنه يقول: [بعد الأنبياء يأتي أنبياء كذبة، وبعد الرسل يأتي رسل كذبة، وبعد المسيح يأتي ضدّ المسيح[575].]




هل يُترك الفساد (الزوان)
هل يترك الزوان داخل جماعة المؤمنين أو داخل قلب المؤمن؟ ألم يقل الرسول: "ألستم تعلمون أن خميرة صغيرة تخمِّر العجين كله! إذًا نقّوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكي تكونوا عجينًا جديدًا كما أنتم فطير" (1 كو 5: 6-7)!

لم يقصد السيّد ترك البدع والخطيّة، وإنما أراد تأكيد مبدأ هام، ألا وهو أن نزع الشرّ من عمل الله نفسه لا الإنسان. فالكنيسة في معالجتها للشرّ لا تحتاج إلى مقاومة فلسفيّة ومناقشات بقدر ما تحتاج إلى التقديس. لست أنكر التزامنا نحن كرعاة ورعيّة في رفض البدع والخطيّة. لكن ينبغي أولًا أن نتسلَّح بالجانب الإيجابي ألا وهو الحياة النقيّة المقدّسة، فنحمل السيّد المسيح نفسه فينا، هو الديّان وحده القادر أن يطرد الظلمة بإشراقه علينا كشمس البرّ! لست بهذا أقلّل من شأن أبطال الإيمان الذين وقفوا أمام الهرطقات، والقدّيسين الذين صوّبوا السهام ضدّ الخطيّة، وإنما كان هؤلاء مختفين في السيّد المسيح نفسه الصخرة الحقيقيّة، الذي يحطّم كل موجة للشك، وكان القدّيسون بالروح القدس الساكن فيهم يصوّبون "السيّد المسيح" نفسه كالسهم الناري لقتل الخطيّة والشرّ!

حقًا لقد طالبنا السيّد ألا نقتلع الزوان، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [أنه لا يجوز للكنيسة أن تأمر بقتل هرطوقي، فهذا ليس عملها، لكنها تقاومه فكريًا[576].] وأوضح القديس أغسطينوس موقف الكنيسة من الهراطقة "الزوان" قائلًا: [إن كان أحد المسيحيّين وهو ثابت في الكنيسة قد أُخذ في خطيّة من نوع يستحق أن يُحرم من الكنيسة، فلْيتِم هذا: تجنّب حدوث انشقاق، بمعالجة الأمر بالحب فتصحّح عِوض أن تُقتلع. فإن لم يأت إلى معرفة خطأه ولم ينصلِح بالتوبة يُطرد. ليقطع بإرادته من شركة الكنيسة، لأن قول الرب: "دعوهما ينميان كلاهما معًا"، قد أضيف إليه السبب وهو "لئلا تقلعوا الحنطة مع الزوان"، مقدمًا تفسيرًا واضحًا. أمّا هنا فالسبب غير موجود، فبقطعه لا يوجد قلق على سلامة الحنطة متى كانت جريمته واضحة ويظهر لكل واحد أنه ليس من يدافع عنه أو على الأقل أنه ليس له مدافعون يسبّبون انقسامًا[577].]












































=


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2018)

*

"قدّم لهم مثلًا آخر، قائلًا:

يشبه ملكوت السماوات حبّة خردل أخذها إنسان وزرعها في حقله.

وهي أصغر جميع البذور،

ولكن متّى نمت فهي أكبر البقول،

وتصير شجرة حتى أن طيور السماء تأتي وتتآوى في أغصانها" [ متى 13 : 31-32].*



في المثل الأول يحدّثنا عن عمل الله في ملكوته بكونه الزارع الذي يقدّم ذاته بذارًا حيّة داخل القلب، وفي المثل الثاني يحدّثنا عن التزامنا باليقظة من عدوّ الخير الذي يُلقي الزوان سرًا ليملك العدوّ على القلب عِوض المسيّا المخلّص. أمّا في هذا المثل، فيقدّم لنا عن إمكانيّة الملكوت الحيّ الذي يعمل في القلب ليمتد في العالم بالرغم من مقاومة العدوّ. إنه يشبَّه بحبّة الخردل الصغيرة، وقد ألقيت في حقل وسط التربة، تحاصرها الظلمة من كل جانب، ويضغط ثقل الطين عليها، لكن "الحياة" الكامنة فيها تنطلق خلال هذه التربة لتصير شجرة تجذب إليها الطيور لتأوي فيها.


*     يقارن الرب نفسه بحَبَّة الخردل، وهي أمرّ البذور وأصغرها، تُعلن فضيلتها (نفعها) خلال سحقها.

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

*     إنه حَبّة الخردل، نمت في بستان القبر إلى شجرة عظيمة. لم يكن إلا حَبّة حين مات وشجرة عندما قام. كان بذرة في تواضع جسده وشجرة في قوّة عظمته...! في هذه الفروع تجد الطيور راحتها، لأن النفوس النقيّة إذ ترتفع بأجنحة نعمته تجد في كلماته راحتها من الهموم الأرضيّة والتعزية من قلاقل الحياة الحاضرة[578].

الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير)





*     بذرة الإنجيل هي أصغر البذور، لأن التلاميذ كانوا أكثر حياءً من غيرهم، لكنهم يحملون فيهم قوّة عظيمة، فانتشرت كرازتهم في العالم كله[579].

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     عندما تنمو تعاليم الفلاسفة لا تُعلن شيئًا كامل النضوج أو حيويًا، بل كل ما هو رخو ومترهِّل. إنها غزيرة في أوراقها وسيقانها التي تذبل بسرعة وتهلك. أمّا الإنجيل فإذ يُكرز به يبدو في البداية غير واضح، لكنّه إذ يُبذر داخل نفس المؤمن ينتشر في كل العالم، ولا يرتفع كشُجيْرة بل كشجرة تأتي طيور السماء لتسكن في أغصانها، أي أرواح المؤمنين أو القوّات المكرّسة لخدمة الله.

إنها تصير شجرة، وكما اَعتقد أن أغصان الشجرة الإنجيليّة التي تنبت عن بذرة الخردل إنّما هي التعاليم المقدّسة المتنوّعة، التي يقال عنها أن الطير يجد فيها راحته. ليتنا نأخذ أجنحة حمامة ونطير لنسكن في فروع هذه الشجرة، ونصنع لأنفسنا عشًا في تعاليمها، تاركين وراءنا الأمور الأرضيّة، مسرعين إلى ما هو سماوي[580].

القديس جيروم





فالإيمان تارة يُسحق، وأخرى يُعصر، وفي وقت آخر يُزرع (يدفن). الرب نفسه هو حَبّة الخردل، بدون الآلام ما كان للشعب أن يعرفه كحَبَّة خردل ولا يلاحظه. لقد اختار أن يُسحق، لكن نقول: "لأننا رائحة المسيح الزكيّة لله" (2 كو 2: 15). اختار أن يُضغط عليه (يُعصر) حيث قال بطرس: "الجموع يضيِّقون عليك ويزحمونك" (لو 8: 45). واختار أن يُزرع في الأرض كبذرة أخذها إنسان وغرسها في بستانه. ففي البستان أُخذ المسيح سجينًا وأيضًا في البستان دُفن. لقد "نبت" في بستان حيث قام من الأموات وصار شجرة، كما هو مكتوب: "كالتفاح بين شجر الوعْر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين" (نش 2 : 3).

هكذا ليُزرع المسيح في بستانك، فإن البستان هو الموضع الممتلئ زهورًا وثمارًا متنوّعة، فتنمو الفضيلة التي لجهادك وتفيح العذوبة المتعدّدة لفضائله الكثيرة!

حيث يوجد الثمر يوجد المسيح.





المسيح هو بذرة، لأنه من نسل إبراهيم: "وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله، لا يقول وفي الأنسال كأنه عن كثيرين، بل كأنه عن واحد، وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح" (غل 3: 16). إنه ليس في حكمة هذا العالم، لكن فجأة كشف عن شجرة السمو المرتفع لقدرته، حتى نقول: "تحت ظلِّه اشتهيتُ أن أجلس" (نش 2: 3)... هناك تستريح الملائكة والقوّات السماويّة والذين يستحقّون أعمال الروح أن يطيروا إليه. هناك استراح يوحنا عندما اتكأ على صدر يسوع (يو 13: 25؛ 21: 20).

ومن ساق الشجرة تخرج أغصانًا؛ فبطرس غصن وأيضًا بولس مثله، إذ "يَنسى ما هو وراء ويمتدّ إلى ما هو قدّام" (في 3: 13)... هذا الذي يحدّثنا معلّما إيّانا نحن الذين كنّا قبلًا بعيدين (أف 2: 13)، فاجتمعنا من الأمم، نحن الذين كنّا في ارتباكات روح الشرّ وهموم هذا العالم وقد أُلقينا خارجًا في زمانًا طويلًا، والآن قد صار لنا أجنحة القداسة، مسرعين بالطيران لكي نحتمي في ظلال القدّيسين من حرّ هذا العالم، فنسكن بسعادة في سلام هذا الميناء الأكيد، مادامت نفوسنا التي كانت قبلًا كالمرأة المذكورة في الإنجيل أنها مثقّلة بالخطايا وقد خلصت كالعصفور من فخ الصيّادين (مز 124: 7) وارتفعت على الجبال إلى أغصان الرب (مز 10: 1)][581].

القديس أمبروسيوس

















=


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2018)

"*يشبه ملكوت السماوات خميرة أخذتها امرأة وخبّأتها في ثلاثة أكيال دقيق حتى اِختمر الجميع" [متى 13 : 33].

*




ما هي المرأة العاملة هنا؟ وما هي الخميرة؟ وما هي الثلاثة أكيال دقيق؟



أولًا: إن كانت المرأة تمثِّل الكنيسة الأم، فإن رسالتها تتركّز في تقديم السيّد المسيح "الخميرة واهبة الحياة" للدقيق حتى يختمر، فيحمل سمات المسيح فيه. الخميرة في واقعها مأخوذة من الدقيق، لكنها تحمل "قوّة الاختمار"، إشارة إلى السيّد المسيح الذي أخذ جسده منّا، وصار كواحدٍ منّا، ليس بغريبٍ عنّا، لكنّه هو الحياة. أمّا كمّية الدقيق فثلاثة أكيال، وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [أن الكيلة وِحدة قياس في فلسطين تحوي حوالي 3 جالونات. على أي الأحوال كمّية الدقيق ثلاث أكيال لأنه يمثّل الوِحدة بين الروح والنفس والجسد، فالكنيسة إنّما تقدّم السيّد المسيح كسرّ تقديس للإنسان في كليَّته، روحًا ونفسًا وجسدًا.]



ثانيًا: يرى القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه في المرأة المذكورة هنا المجمع اليهودي الذي حكم على السيّد المسيح "الخميرة" بالدفن، فقام السيّد واهبًا للدقيق اختمارًا أي "الحياة المقامة"، أمّا رقم ثلاثة هنا يُشير إلى الناموس والأنبياء والإنجيل، ففي المسيح يسوع ربّنا يظهر الثلاثة عجينًا واحدًا. غاية الناموس هو المسيح وهدف النبوّات هو الإعلان عنه. وأما الإنجيل فهو الكرازة بالمسيح يسوع. تظهر وحدة الكتاب المقدّس كلّه بنواميسه ونبوّاته وبشارته المفرحة. في التجلّي أراد بطرس أن يُقيم ثلاث مظال واحدة لموسى ممثلًا الناموس، وأخرى لإيليّا ممثلًا الأنبياء، والثالثة للسيّد المسيح ممثلًا الإنجيل، لكن الله لم يرسل ثلاث مظال، بل سحابة واحدة إشارة إلى هذه الوحدة في المسيح يسوع!

رقم 3 يُشير أيضًا إلى الأمم والشعوب التي جاءت عن سام وحام ويافث، أولاد نوح الثلاثة... وكأن الكنيسة الأم تقدّم السيّد المسيح لهذه الشعوب المتفرِّقة فتختمر معًا في وحدة الروح والفكر، تحمل سمات المسيح الواحد!



ثالثًا: يرى القديس أغسطينوس في هذا المثل صورة حيّة لملكوت السيّد المسيح بكونه ملكوت الحب الحيّ العامل في البشريّة، وذلك بدخول المحبّة "المسيح" في الحياة البشريّة لتقديسها لله [الخميرة تعني الحب، الذي يخلق ويلهب الغيرة والمرأة تعني الحكمة، والثلاثة أكيال طعام (دقيق) يعني إمّا الأمور الثلاثة في الإنسان (الخاصة بحب الله) "من كل القلب ومن كل النفس ومن كل الذهن" (مت 21: 37)، أو ثلاث درجات الإثمار: "مائة ضعف وستون وثلاثون" (مت 13: 8، 23)، أو الثلاث أنواع من الرجال: "نوح ودانيال وأيوب[582]" (حز 14: 14).]



رابعًا: يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم صورة فعّالة لملكوت السماوات، فإنه لا يمكن للدقيق أن يختمر ما لم تُدفن فيه الخميرة أو تحبس في داخله. لم يقل السيّد أن المرأة وضعت الخميرة في الدقيق، بل "خبّأتها"، هكذا إن لم يلتقِ بمضايقيه  محتملًا الأتعاب بفرح لا تتحوّل حياة المضايقين إلى الاختمار. وكما يقول القدّيس: [عندما تكونون واحدًا مع من يهاجمكم وتمتزجون معهم تغلبونهم (بالحب والإيمان). وكما أن الخميرة المختفية في عجين لا تهلك، بل بالأحرى تُغيّر طبيعة العجين، هكذا أيضًا في الكرازة بالإنجيل. لذلك لا تخافوا عندما أُخبركم عن الضيقات أنها قادمة، لأن نوركم لا يقدر أحد أن يُطفئه، إنّما يغلب كل البشر






















=


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2018)

*
"حينئذ صرف يسوع الجموع وجاء إلى البيت،

فتقدّم إليه تلاميذه قائلين: فسِّر لنا مثل زوان الحقل" [متى 13   : 36].
*

لقد صرف السيّد الجموع وجاء إلى البيت لكي يدخل بتلاميذه إلى كنيسته السماويّة ويختلي بهم، معلنًا لهم أسرار الملكوت، لكنّه لم يقدّم التفسير إلا بعد أن تقدّموا يسألونه. فإنه لا يهب أسراره الإلهيّة ونِعمه المجّانيّة السماويّة للمتهاونين. حقًا في الأمور الأرضيّة يهب الجميع حتى الأشرار دون أن يسألوه، إذ "يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ويُمطر على الأبرار والظالمين" (مت 5: 45). أمّا النِعم الروحيّة والأمجاد السماويّة بالرغم من وعده "قد أُعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السموات" [11] لكنّه يطلب منهم السؤال المستمر علامة الشوق الحقيقي والمثابرة على نوال النعم. الله يعطي ويمنع ليس عن محاباة، إنّما قدومًا يفتح الإنسان فمه ليملأه؛ أمّا إن أغلق فمه أمامه وأعطاه القفا لا الوجه فلا يلتزم الله بالعطاء، بل يمتنع، لأن الإنسان قد حرَّم نفسه بنفسه من العطايا بل ومن واهبها.

*     إن تقدّم أحد وكان غيورًا، فالله من جانبه يعطيه كل شيء، أمّا من لم ينشغل بهذه الأمور ولا يساهم بشيء من جانبه فلن تمنح له عطايا الله

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

"حينئذ يضيء الأبرار كالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم" [43].

يقول القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص: [إذ يترك الإنسان (محبّة) هذا العالم المظلم يصبح نقيًا طاهرًا بعمل الروح وبالتصاقه بالنقاء الحقيقي... فتشع النفس ضوءًا وتصير هي نفسها نورًا كوعد الرب

ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [أليس بصالحٍ ذاك الذي رفع الأرض إلى السماء، وعكس مجده في السماء كما على مجموعات بهيّة من الكواكب... فجعل طغمات الرسل والشهداء والكهنة يُضيئون مثل كواكب مجيدة تنير العالم


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2018)

*

"أيضًا يشبِه ملكوت السماوات كنزًا مُخفَى في حقل،

وجده إنسان فأخفاه،

ومن فرحه مضى وباع كل ما كان له واشترى ذلك الحقل" [متى 13   :  44].*


*     حقًا إن الحقل كما يبدو لي حسب ما جاء هنا هو الكتاب المقدّس الذي فيه زُرع ما هو ظاهر من كلمات من التاريخ والناموس والأنبياء وبقيّة الأفكار؛ فإنها عظيمة ومتنوّعة هي نباتات الكلمات التي في كل الكتاب! أمّا الكنز المُخفى في الحقل فهو الأفكار المختومة والمُخفية وراء الأمور المنظورة، الحكمة المَخفيّة في سِرّ، المسيح "المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم" (1 كو 2: 3).

قد يقول آخر أن الحقل هو مسيح الله الذي بالحقيقة مملوء... أمّا الكنز المُخفى فيه فهو الأمور التي قال عنها بولس أنها مخفيّة في المسيح: "المذخَّر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم"، الأمور السماويّة. لذلك حتى ملكوت السماوات كُتب في الكتب المقدّسة كما في رمز!

العلامة أوريجينوس

يرى الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير) أن الكنز المُخفى هو إرادة المؤمن المقدّسة ونيّته الصالحة الخفيّة، التي لا يراها إلا الله نفسه ليكافئنا عليها، فالمؤمن إذ يتقدّس بالروح القدس يحمل إرادة المسيح فيه وفكر المسيح الخفي. هذا هو كنزه غير المنظور الذي يراه الآب فينا، فيُسر ويبتهج بنا. يقول الأب غريغوريوس: [الكنز الذي وُجد أُخفي لكي يُحفظ... فإنّنا في الحياة الحاضرة نسلك كمن يتقدّمون في الطريق الذي يقودنا إلى وطننا. وفي الطريق يوجد أعداء خبثاء يهاجموننا كلصوص، لهذا من يحمل كنزًا بصورة علنيّة في طريقة يتعرّض للسطو عليه. أقول هذا لا بمعنى لا يرى قريبنا أعمالنا، إذ هو مكتوب: "لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجّدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات" (مت 5: 16)، وإنما لكي لا نطلب مديحًا عمّا نفعله أمام الآخرين. يلزم أن تتم أعمالنا الظاهرة بطريقة تبقَى فيها النيّة خفيّة. بهذا تصير أعمالنا مثلًا لقريبنا، بينما نيّتنا التي يُسر الله بها تَبقى غير معروفة. الكنز الذي عليه تقوم الرغبات السماويّة، والحقل الذي فيه يُخفى هذا الكنز يُشير إلى السلوك (الداخلي)، خلاله نبلغ هذه الرغبات. هذا الحقل يشتريه من يبيع كل ما لديه، مستهينًا بملذّات الجسد، وضابطًا الاشتياقات الأرضيّة، وحافظًا التعاليم الإلهيّة، فلا يبتهج في شيء ممّا يُبهج الجسد، ولا تَحجم نفسه عن ممارسة ما يُميت الحياة الجسدانيّة


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2018)

*"أيضًا يُشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانًا تاجرًا يطلب لآلئ حسنة.

فلما وجد لؤلؤة واحدة كثيرة الثمن

مضى وباع كل ما كان له واشتراها" [45-46].
*

 لقد كان القدّيس إكليمنضس السكندري فيلسوفًا ولم يخلع ثوب الفلاسفة حتى بعد استلامه مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحيّة، لكن الفلسفة لم تكون عائقًا له عن إيمانه، إنّما رآها طريقًا يُعلن خلاله عن الإيمان بين الفلاسفة. فالبيع ليس عمليّة حرفيّة مظهريّة، لكنها انسحاب القلب نحو الله لاقتناء الملكوت السماوي كسرّ حياتنا. كثيرون لا يقرأون إلا الكتاب المقدّس والكتب الدينيّة لكن قلوبهم لا تلتقي مع "المسيح"، بينما آخرون يرونه في كل حياتهم وقراءاتهم.

يتحدّث العلامة أوريجينوس عن هذه اللؤلؤة الكثيرة الثمن هكذا:

[أي شيء تطلب؟ أجسر فأقول اللؤلؤة التي من أجلها يترك الإنسان كل ما يمتلك ويحسبه نفاية: "أحسب (كل الأشياء) نفاية لكي أربح المسيح" (في 3: 18)، قاصدًا بكل الأشياء اللآلئ الصالحة، حتى أربح المسيح، اللؤلؤة الواحدة كثيرة الثمن.

ثمين هو السراج للإنسان أثناء الظلمة، فهناك حاجة إليه حتى تُشرق الشمس! وثمين هو مجد وجه موسى والأنبياء أيضًا، فهو كما أظن يمثّل رؤيا جميلة، خلالها دخلنا لكي نرى مجد المسيح، الذي يشهد عنه الآب قائلًا: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مت 3: 17). لكن "المُمجّد لم يمجَّد من هذا القبيل بسبب المجد الفائق" (2 كو 3: 10)؛ ونحن في حاجة أولًا إلى المجد الذي يزول حتى نبلغ المجد الفائق؛ وفي حاجة إلى المعرفة الجُزئيّة التي تزول حين تأتي المعرفة الكاملة (1 كو 13: 9-10).

إذًا كل نفسٍ تأتي أولًا إلى الطفولة، وتنمو حتى تبلغ كمال الزمان؛ تحتاج إلى معلّمين ومرشدين وأوصياء، وفي وجود هؤلاء تبدو أنها لا تختلف عن العبد مع أنها صاحبة الجميع (غل 4: 1-2). أنها إذ تتحرّر من المعلّمين والمرشدين والأوصياء تبلغ سن الرشد، فتنعم باللؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن والكاملة، وببلوغها يزول ما هو جزئي، عندما يقدر الإنسان أن يبلغ إلى "فضل معرفة المسيح" (في 3: 8) بعد أن كانت تتدرّب على أشكال المعرفة هذه التي تفوقها معرفة المسيح

ويتحدّث الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير) عن اللؤلؤة الكثيرة الثمن قائلًا: [من يطلب معرفة الحياة السماويّة بطريقة كاملة قدر المستطاع فإنه يهجر كل ما أحبّه سابقًا، وهو في سعادة فائقة! فإن قورنت تلك العذوبة التي صارت له لا يجد لشيء ما قيمة، فتتخلَّى نفسه عن كل ما اقتنته، وتبدِّد كل ما قد جمعته. وإذ تلتهب بحب السماويات لا تبالي بأمرٍ أرضي، فيبدو لها ما كانت تظنّه جميلًا بالأمر القبيح. إذ يشرق فيها سمو اللؤلؤة التي لا تقدَّر بثمن وحدها. عن هذا الحب يقول سليمان "المحبّة قويّة كالموت" (نش 1: 6)؛ فكما يَحرم الموت الجسد من الحياة، هكذا تقتِل محبّة الأبديّات محبّة الزمنيّات. فمن ينال هذا الحب بالكمال يصير كمن هو بلا إحساس نحو الممتلكات الأرضيّة

ويرى القديس جيروم أن اللآلئ التي يبيعها الإنسان إنّما هي الطرق المتعدّدة التي تتركها لندخل الطريق الواحد الذي هو المسيح. لقد سبق فأعلن إرميا النبي: "قفوا على الطرق وانظروا واسألوا عن السبل القديمة: أين هو الطريق الصالح، وسيروا فيه فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم" (إر 6: 16)، هكذا خلال الآباء والأنبياء نبلغ إلى السيّد المسيح الطريق الصالح، الذي فيه وحده تجد النفس راحتها الأبديّة. وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [خلال الطرق الكثيرة نجد الطريق الواحد[592].] كما يقول: [ماذا نفهم باللآلئ الكثيرة والطرق الكثيرة، والدروب الكثيرة، لكي نقتني اللؤلؤة الواحدة والطريق الواحد والدرب الواحد؟ إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، موسى ويشوع بن نون وإشعياء وإرميا وحزقيال والإثناء عشر نبيًا، هؤلاء هم الدُروب، التي ندخلها أولًا لنصل إلى الأخيرة درب الأناجيل، فنجد هناك المسيح


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2018)

*

"أيضًا يُشبه ملكوت السماوات شبكة مطروحة في البحر، وجامعة من كل نوع.

فلما امتلأت أصعدوها على الشاطئ،

وجلسوا وجمعوا الجياد إلى أوعِية،

وأما الأردياء فطروحها خارجًا.

هكذا يكون في انقضاء العالم،

يخرج الملائكة ويَفرزون الأشرار من بين الأبرار.

ويطرحونهم في أتون النار.

هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان" [47-50].


*

سِمة جوهريّة لملكوت السماوات، هي "الحياة الديناميكيّة"، أي استمراريّة العمل بغير توقّف. فإن ملكوت السماوات يشبه شبكة مطروحة في العالم كما في بحر متلاطم الأمواج تجمع من كل نوع، لا تُرفع إلى الشاطئ إلا بعد امتلائها بكل المختارين

ما هي هذه الشبكة إلا شخص السيّد المسيح نفسه، الذي ألقى بنفسه في العالم خلال إنسانيّتنا لكي يجتذب كل نفس إليه؟ وإذ تجتمع فيه الكنيسة كلها جسده المقدّس، ويضم من كل الأمم والألسنة أعضاء له مقدّسين في حقّه، يرتفع بهم عن العالم إلى سمواته ينعمون به. حقًا يتسلّل إلى الشبكة بعض الأردياء الذين يحملون اسم المسيح، وينعمون بالعضويّة الكنسيّة الروحيّة، لكنهم إذ لا يثبتون في المسيح يُطردون خارجًا.

ويمكننا أيضًا أن نفهم الشبكة بكونها الكنيسة "جسد المسيح"، هذه التي تنزل في العالم لتخدمه وتضم السمك فيها، أي المؤمنين. ولكن إن تسلّل إليها سمك رديء، ففي انقضاء الدهر يُفرز ويُطرد عن الكنيسة المرتفعة إلى السماوات. إنه يسمح لهم بالدخول إلى الكنيسة، لعلّهم بالتوبة يصيرون سمكًا جيدًا، لكن يأتي وقت يُنزعون عنها. إنهم كالزوان الذي تركه السيّد مع الحنطة، ولم يسمح باقتلاعه حتى وقت الحصاد [29]. وقد سبق لنا في أكثر من موضع أن رأينا الكنيسة الأولى تتطلّع إلى المؤمنين كسمكٍ صغير، يتمثل بالسيّد المسيح السمكة الكبيرة.

والشبكة أيضًا تُشير إلى الكتاب المقدّس الذي يأسِر النفس البشريّة ويصطادها من وسط العالم، لكي يدخل بها إلى ملكوت السماوات. يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [ملكوت السماوات يُشبه شبكة من نسيج متنوِّع، إشارة إلى الكتاب المقدّس: العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. إنه منسوج من أفكار من كل نوع، فهو متنوِّع تمامًا. أمّا بخصوص السمك الذي سقط في الشبكة، فبعضه في جانب، والآخر في جانب آخر، لكن الكل مجتمع في الموضع الذي فيه تمّ الاِصطياد (أي في الشبكة الواحدة). دخل البعض شبكة الكتاب المقدّس خلال الجانب النبوي، مثل إشعياء أو إرميا أو دانيال. والبعض الآخر دخل خلال شبكة الإنجيل. والبعض خلال شبكة الكتابات الرسوليّة. فعندما يؤسَر إنسان بواسطة الكلمة يبدو كمن هو أسير يأخذ موضعًا معينًا في الشبكة الكلّيّة


يشرح الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير) هذا المثل قائلًا: [تُقارن الكنيسة المقدّسة بشبكة، إذ هي أيضًا سُلِّمت إلى صيّادين، وبواسطتها نحن سُحبنا من أمواج هذا العالم وأُحضرنا إلى المملكة السماويّة، لكي لا تبتلعنا أعماق الموت الأبدي. لقد ضمَّت كل أنواع السمك، إذ تقدّم مغفرة الخطيّة للحكماء والجهلاء، للأحرار والعبيد، للأغنياء والفقراء، للأقوياء والضعفاء. لهذا يقول المرتّل لله: "إليك يأتي كل جسد" (مز 65: 3). ستمتلئ هذه الشبكة تمامًا عندما تحتضن كل الجنس البشري، ويجلس الصيادون بجوارها على الشاطئ. إن كان الزمن يُشار إليه بالبحر، فإن الشاطئ يُشير إلى نهاية الزمن، حيث يُفصل السمك الجيد ويحفظ، بينما يُطرح الرديء خارجًا، إذ يسلَّم الجيِّد للراحة الأبديّة. أمّا الأشرار، فإنهم إذ فقدوا نور الملكوت الداخلي يُطردون إلى الظلمة الخارجيّة. حاليًا نحن هنا نختلط معًا، يختلط الصالحون مع الأشرار، كالسمك في الشبكة، لكن الشاطئ سيُخبرنا عمّا كان في الشبكة، أي في الكنيسة المقدّسة. إذ يُحضَر السمك إلى الشاطئ، لا تصير له فرصة التغيّر، أمّا الآن ونحن في الشبكة، فيمكننا إن كنّا أشرّارًا أن نتغيّر ونصير صالحين. إذن لنفكِّر حسنًا يا إخوة، إذ لا يزال الصيد قائمًا، لئلاّ يحتقرنا الشاطئ فيما بعد


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2018)

"*فقال لهم يسوع: أفهمتم هذا كله؟

فقالوا: نعم يا سيّد.

فقال لهم: من أجل ذلك كل كاتب مُتعلِّم في ملكوت السماوات

يشبه رجلًا رب بيت يُخرج من كنزه جددًا وعُتَقاء.

ولما أكمل يسوع هذه الأمثال انتقل من هناك" [   متى 13   : 51-53].*


أراد السيّد أن يُقارن بين كتبة اليهود الحَرفيّين الجامدين وبين كتبة ملكوت السماوات. حقًا لقد كان كتبة اليهود حريصين على نَسخ الكتاب المقدّس على الورق وهم متطهِّرون. إنهم يطهِّرون أقلامهم كلما أرادوا كتابة اسم الله، ويراجعون كل سطر بدقّة، لئلا يكونوا قد نسوا أو أضافوا شيئًا. لكنهم إذ توقَّفوا عند هذا الحدّ حوّلوا كلمة الله إلى كلمة مكتوبة جامدة، بسبب جمود قلوبهم وحرفيّة أفكارهم. أمّا من يدخل ملكوت السماوات، فيحمل مسيحه في قلبه، يحمل "الكنز الحقيقي" الذي يجعل منه "رب البيت"، فيُقيمه سيِّدًا بعد أن كان عبدًا للحرف. إنه ملك يحمل في قلبه ملك الملوك، لا تُأسره الحروف، ولا يقتِله الجمود. بالسيّد المسيح الكنز الداخلي يتمتّع الكاتب الحقيقي بالجُدد والعُتقاء، أي يتمتّع بأسرار الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه القديم والجديد كأسرار حيّة عاملة بلا توقف.

الكاتب الجديد ينقش بقلم الروح القدس الساكن فيه كلمة الله القديمة الجديدة، فهي كلمة قديمة لكنها جديدة على الدوام، عاملة فينا لتجديدنا.
*     يليق بنا أن نجاهد بكل طريقة أن نجمع في قلوبنا "نعكف على القراءة والوعظ والتعليم" (1 تي 4: 13)، وأن "نلهج في ناموس الرب نهارًا وليلًا" (مز 1: 2)، ليس فقط خلال الأقوال الجديدة التي للأناجيل والرسل وإعلانهم، وإنما أيضًا الأقوال القديمة للناموس التي هي "ظل الخيرات العتيدة" (عب 10: 1)، وللأنبياء الذين تنبَّأوا في اتِّفاق معًا. لنجمع هذه جميعًا معًا عندما نقرأها ونتعرّف عليها ونتذكّرها، مقارنين الروحيّات بالروحيّات... حتى بفم شاهدين (سفرين) أو ثلاثة شهود (ثلاثة أسفار) من الكتاب المقدّس تثبت كل كلمة الله...

الرجل رب البيت ربّما هو يسوع نفسه الذي يُخرج من كنزه الجدد... أي الأمور الروحيّة التي تتجدّد دائمًا بواسطته العاملة في الإنسان الداخلي للأبرار الذين يتجدّدون على الدوام. كل يوم فيوم (2 كو 4: 16). ويُخرج أيضًا العتقاء، أي الأمور المنقوشة على حجارة (2 كو 3: 7) أي على القلوب الحجريّة للإنسان القديم، حتى أنه بمقارنة الحرف بإعلان الروح يتشبّه الكاتب بمعمله ويتمثّل به...

ويُفهم أيضًا يسوع كربّ البيت بصورة أبسط، إذ يُخرج من كنزه جددًا أي التعليم الإنجيلي، وعتقاء أي الأقوال المأخوذة من الناموس والأنبياء لتجد لها موضعًا في الأناجيل.

بخصوص الجدد والعتقاء لنصغ أيضًا إلى الناموس الروحي القائل في اللاويين: "فتأكلون العتيق المُعتّق وتخرجون العتيق من وجه الجديد، وأجعل مسكني في وسطكم" (لا 26: 10-11). بالبركة نأكل العتيق أي الكلمة النبويّة، والعتيق المعتق أي كلمات الناموس، وعندما يأتي الجديد أي الكلمات الإنجيليّة، أي نعيش حسب الإنجيل، فتخرج الأمور العتيقة التي للحرف من وجه الجديد، ويجعل خيمته فينا، محقّقًا الوعد الذي نطق به:"أجعل مسكني في وسطكم"[596].

العلامة أوريجينوس

يقدّم الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير) تفسيرًا رمزيًا لمفهوم الجُدد والعُتقاء، فيرى في الانجذاب نحو السماويات جُددًا، والرعب من عذابات جهنّم عتقاء... إذ يقول: [الكارز المتعلّم في كنيستنا هو ذاك الذي يستطيع أن ينطق بالأمور الجديدة الخاصة بمباهج ملكوت السماوات، وأيضًا يستدعي الأمور القديمة الخاصة برعب العقوبة، فإن الأخيرة تقدر على الأقل أن ترهب من لم تجتذبهم المكافأة. ليت كل إنسان إذن يصغي بحرص إلى الأمور الخاصة بالملكوت.]



=


----------



## انت مهم (18 يوليو 2018)

امممممين الرب يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (25 يوليو 2018)

*
"يهتمّوا وقالوا: من أين لهذا هذه الحكمة والقوّات؟ أليس هذا هو ابن النجّار؟ أليست أمه تدعى مريم وإخوته يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا؟ أو ليست أخواته جميعهنّ عندنا؟! فمن أين لهذا هذه كلها؟ فكانوا يتعثّرون فيه" "وأما يسوع فقال لهم: ليس نبي بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته. ولم يصنع هناك قوّات كثيرة لعدم إيمانهم"].[ متى 13   :54 -58    ].
*



النفس التي لا تهتم بخلاصها تتعثّر حتى في السيّد المسيح. حقًا قد تُبهَر بكلماته، لكنها لا تتقبّلها كسِرّ خلاصها وحياتها. ترى قوّاته، فعِوض تسليم ذاتها بين يديه ليعمل فيها بسلطانه لإقامتها. تقف متفرِّجة. تتساءل عن أمور خارج حياتها وأبديّتها، مثل هذه النفس تُعطِّل عمل الله لعدم إيمانها.

أما ما يُحزن القلب فإن الذين حُرموا من عمل السيد المسيح متعثّرين فيه هم أهل وطنه، إذ يقول الإنجيلي: "وأما يسوع فقال لهم: ليس نبي بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته. ولم يصنع هناك قوّات كثيرة لعدم إيمانهم" [57-58].

=


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2018)

*
"في ذلك الوقت سمع هيرودس رئيس الربع خبر يسوع.

فقال لغلمانه: هذا هو يوحنا المعمدان.

قد قام من الأموات، ولذلك تُعمل به القوات" [  متى 14  :  1-2].*

كان هيرودس قد قتل القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان، الصوت المُرهِب، الذي أعلن الحق، مانعًا زواجه من هيروديّا امرأة أخيه فيلبس. فبحسب الشريعة لم يكن ممكنًا للإنسان أن يتزوّج امرأة أخيه (لا 18: 16) إلا إذا كان أخوه قد مات ولم تنجب له امرأته، عندئذ يتزوّجها الأخ ليس اشتياقًا إليها، وإنما ليُقيم لأخيه الميّت نسلًا. لقد كان خطأ هيرودس أنه أراد الزواج بامرأة أخيه الذي على ما يُظن كان حيًا



كان هيرودس قد قتل القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان، الصوت المُرهِب، الذي أعلن الحق، مانعًا زواجه من هيروديّا امرأة أخيه فيلبس. فبحسب الشريعة لم يكن ممكنًا للإنسان أن يتزوّج امرأة أخيه (لا 18: 16) إلا إذا كان أخوه قد مات ولم تنجب له امرأته، عندئذ يتزوّجها الأخ ليس اشتياقًا إليها، وإنما ليُقيم لأخيه الميّت نسلًا. لقد كان خطأ هيرودس أنه أراد الزواج بامرأة أخيه الذي على ما يُظن كان حيًا[597].

قتل هيرودس القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان ليكتم صوته، لكن الصوت لم يتوقّف، بل كان يزداد صراخًا في ذهن هيرودس. لهذا إذ سمع هيرودس عن يسوع المسيح فكَّر في الحال أنه يوحنا المعمدان قام من الأموات يصنع القوات. لقد قتل يوحنا لكي يهدِّئ ضميره، وتستريح نفسه فيه، لكن الخوف لم يفارقه.
* لقد كان هيرودس الملك جائعًا، ليس فيه سلام، بل خوف،
 لأن الخطيّة تفقد الإنسان شبعه الداخلي!*


=


----------



## asmicheal (28 يوليو 2018)

*
 "فإن هيرودس كان قد أمسك يوحنا وأوْثقه، وطرحه في سجنٍ، من أجل هيروديّا امرأة فيلبس أخيه. لأن يوحنا كان يقول له: لا يحلّ لك أن تكون لك" 
[  lمتى 14  : 3-4].*


 هيرودس صاحب السلطان يظن أنه قادر أن يكتم صوت الحق، ويحبسه بسجن يوحنا، مشتاقًا أن يقتله فيُبيد الصوت تمامًا، لكن الحبس كان يُزيد الصوت قوّة، والموت يختم على الصوت بختم الأبديّة، فصار موضوع كرازة الأجيال. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لقد سُمع صوت يوحنا بأكثر علوّ بعد هذه الأمور[598].] لقد حاول الشيطان يومًا أن يتخلَّص من كلمة الله بالصليب، فجاء الصليب ينقش بالحب الكلمة الإلهيّة على القلوب المحجرة ليُقيمها هيكلًا للرب. وتحالف اليهود مع الأمم ضدّ الكنيسة لإبادتها، وبقدر ما اضطهدوها كان صوت الله يُعلن بأكثر وضوح وسط العالم خلال الكنيسة!

يرى العلامة أوريجينوس في سجن النبي وقتله إشارة إلى ما فعلته الأُمّة اليهوديّة، إذ أرادت أن تكتم النبوّات وظنّت أنها قادرة على منع تحقيقها بموت المسيّا، إذ يقول: [إنه قيّد الكلمة النبويّة وسجَنها ومنَعها من الاستمرار في إعلان الحق في حرّية كما كان سابقًا


لقد أراد هيرودس قتله، لكنّه بسبب الخوف من الشعب توقَّف، ربّما إلى حين. بهذا استراح ولو مؤقَّتًا، وأقام حفلًا رسميًا، نعِم فيه بما يًشبع ذاته دون مُبكِّت.

=


----------



## asmicheal (30 يوليو 2018)

"*ثم لما صار مولد هيرودس رقصت ابنة هيروديّا في الوسط، فسرَّت هيرودس. من ثم وعد بقسمٍ أنه مهما طلبت يعطيها" [  متى 14  :  6-7ٍ].*




 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [كان أسيرًا بواسطة شهواته، حتى قدّم مملكته ثمنًا لرقصة"، كما يقول: "بينما كان يجب عليه أن يشكر الله إذ جاء به في مثل هذا اليوم إلى النور (يوم ميلاده) تجاسر بارتكاب هذه الأعمال الشرّيرة، وبينما كان ينبغي عليه أن يحرّر من هم في القيود إذ به يُضيف إلى القيود قتلًا



في عيد ميلاد هيرودس قُتل القديس يوحنا المعمدان، فقد ظنّ أنه لا يستطيع أن ينعم بالحياة السعيدة ويُشبع شهوات جسده خلال حبّه لامرأة أخيه ورقصات ابنتها، إن لم يكتم أنفاس القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان. لكن يوحنا مات، وبقيَ صوته خالدًا إلى الأبد. ارتبط هيرودس بالشهوات الزمنيّة فزال مع الزمن، وارتبط يوحنا بالحق، فدخل إلى عدم الموت مع الحق نفسه. ونحن أيضًا إن أردنا أن ندخل إلى عدم الموت لنرتبط بيسوعنا "الحق الذي لا يموت"، فندخل معه وفيه إلى حضن أبيه حيث لا يمكن للموت أن يقترب إلينا!

أيّامنا محدودة وزائلة إن ارتبطت بالأمور الزائلة من محبّة العالم وشهوات الجسد؛ وخالدة إن اختفت في ربّنا يسوع المسيح الذي لم يقدر الموت أن يُمسك به، ولا القبر أن يغلق عليه، ولا متاريس الجحيم أن تقف أمامه!


القديس أمبروسيوس: [أحيانًا يكون الوفاء بالوعد بقسمٍ لا يتّفق مع الواجب، كما فعل هيرودس حين أقسم أن يُعطي ابنة هيروديّا ما تطلبه، وقد أدّى هذا إلى مقتل يوحنا حتى لا يحنث الملك بقسمه، وهكذا كان الحال مع يفتاح الذي قدّم ابنته ذبيحة، لأنها كانت أول من يقابله عندما رجع إلى بيته منتصرًا، وبهذا أوفى بقسمه... كان من الأفضل ألا يُعطي وعدًا بنذر، من أن يَفي بعهده بموت ابنته


 ولكننا لا نتجاهل موقف يوحنا الذي كان يمكنه أن يتخلَّص من الموت بصمتِه، لكنّه فضّل الشهادة للحق مع موت الجسد عن التغاضي عن الحق، مع راحة الجسد وسلامته إلى حين. وكما يقول 

القديس أمبروسيوس: [كان يمكنه أن يصمت... لقد عرف تمامًا أنه سيموت إن وقفَ ضدّ الملك، لكنّه فضّل الفضيلة عن الطمأنينة، فأي شيء يليق بالقدّيس مثل الألم الذي يجلب مجدًا؟!



=


----------



## asmicheal (31 يوليو 2018)

*

"فلما سمع يسوع انصرف من هناك في سفينة إلى موضع خلاء منفردًا،

فسمع الجموع وتبعوه مشاه من المدن" [  متى 14:  13].*



*     "متى طردوكم في هذه المدينة فاهربوا إلى الأخرى" (مت 10: 23). عندما تحل تجربة، إن كان ليس في استطاعتنا تجنُّبها يلزمنا أن نحتملها بشجاعة عظيمة وشهامة، أمّا إذا كان في استطاعتنا تجنُّبها ولم نفعل ذلك نحسب كمتهوِّرين[603].

العلامة أوريجينوس

لقد كان هيرودس يمثّل فاقد الحق، بل ومقاومه، يليق بنا أن نتركه باتّحادنا مع المسيح الحق لننطلق إلى سفينة الصليب، ونُحمل إلى موضع خلاء، فيه نلتقي مع الله نناجيه ويناجينا! *

ما أحوجنا أن نهرب من الأشرار ولا نقاومهم، خاصة المملوءين غضبًا، حتى لا نثير غضبهم، فيزدادون شرًا! لننصرف من روح الغضب كما من هيرودس القاتل، وبدخولنا إلى حياة الصلب (السفينة) ننطلق إلى الاتّحاد مع الله.*

انصراف السيّد لم يكن خوفًا بل حكمة كنائب عنّا، وبانصرافه وانطلاقه إلى موضع الخلاء ليلتقي مع أبيه المتَّحد معه، أدركت الجموع أنه مصدر الشبع، فجاءت إليه من المدن وتبعوه مشاة. الانطلاقة إلى البرّيّة الحقيقيّة والانفراد مع الله يجذب النفوس، وينمّي الخدمة لحساب ملكوت السماوات!


=


----------



## asmicheal (1 أغسطس 2018)

*

"فلما خرج يسوع أبصر جمعًا كثيرًا،

فتحنّن عليهم، وشفَى مرضاهم" [متى 14  : 14].

*
إن كانت الجموع قد تركت المدن وخرجت مشاة لتلتقي مع السيّد المسيح المنصرف إلى موضع خلاء منفردًا، فالسيّد بدوره "خرج" إليهم ليلتقي بهم مقدّمًا مفهومًا جديدًا للخلوة والوحدة. أنها ليست عزلة عن البشريّة ولا انغلاقًا للقلب، بل هي انفتاح للقلب نحو الله والناس. تختلي النفس بالله، لا في انفراديّة متقوْقعة، وإنما هي تنفرد به لتحمل أمامه الكنيسة كلها، بل والعالم كلّه بالحب، لذا ينجذب الناس إليها وهي تخرج إليهم متحنّنة ومترفّقة، تشتهي شفاء كل نفس، إذ يقول: "تحنّن عليهم وشفَى مرضاهم".

وقد لاحظ العلامة أوريجينوس أن السيّد قد تحنّن على المرضى وشفاهم قبل أن يقدّم لهم خبز البركة، إذ يقول: [لقد شفَى المرضى، حتى إذ يصيروا أصحّاء يشتركون في خبز البركة، ولكن ماداموا مرضى فلا يقدرون أن ينالوا خبز بركة يسوع[604].] لعلّ هذا يحمل رمزًا لالتزامنا بسرّ التوبة والاعتراف لأجل شفاء النفس من مرضها الروحي، قبل أن تدخل إلى مذبح الرب، وتتقبّل من يديّ السيّد، لا خبز بركة بل جسده المقدّس.

أمضت الجماهير النهار كلّه مع السيّد تسمع صوته، وتتقبّل أعمال محبّته ورعايته.


=


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2018)

*"ولما صار المساء، تقدّم إليه تلاميذه، قائلين: الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى، اصرف الجموع إلى القرى، ويبتاعوا لهم طعامًا" [متى 14 : 15].


*
حقًا كثيرًا ما نرتبك في أمور الخدمة والمخدومين بحسابات بشريّة، مع أن الرب الحالّ في وسطنا قادر أن يعطي ويهب فوق كل حدود الطبيعة. فإن كنّا في موضع قفر والوقت مساء، لكن الرب الحالّ فينا قادر أن يُشبع. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [بالرغم من أن الموضع قفر، إلا أن الذي يعول العالم موجود فيه. وإن كان الزمن قد أزفْ، لكن الذي لا يخضع للزمن يتحدّث معهم

فقد انتهت الأيام وجاء ملء الزمان حيث توقَّفت النبوّات مئات من السنوات، وصار العالم في حالة قفر روحي شديد، ليس لهم طعام يأكلونه، حتى يئس التلاميذ، وأرادوا صرف الجموع جائعين، لكن الرب الحالّ فيهم جاء ليقدّم لهم ذاته طعامًا جديدًا يُشبع النفوس الجائعة.

=


----------



## asmicheal (3 أغسطس 2018)

*

"لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا، أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا. فقالوا له: ليس عندنا ههنا إلا خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان. فقال: اِئْتوني بها إلى هنا" [متى 14 : 16-18].
*

 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح الذي صنع معجزات بلا حصر، لم يُشبع الجموع إلا مرتين، قائلًا: [لم يفعل هذه المعجزة على الدوام، وإنما مرتين فقط لكي يتعلّموا ألا يكونوا عبيدًا لبطونهم، وإنما يلزمهم أن يلتصقوا دومًا بالروحيّات. هكذا نلتصق نحن أيضًا بالروحيّات فنطلب الخبز السماوي، وبهذا نطرد عنّا كل اهتمام زمني. إن كان هؤلاء قد تركوا بيوتهم ومدنهم وأقرباءهم، تركوا الكل وقطنوا في الخلاء، فإنه إذ ضغط عليهم الجوع لم يتراجعوا، هكذا يليق بنا نحن أيضًا أن نظهر ضبطًا للنفس (تركًا) بصورة أعظم لنقترب إلى مثل هذه المائدة، مهتمّين بالروحيّات، وحاسبين الأمور الملموسة أمورًا ثانوية بالنسبة لها
الطعام المُشبع هو شخص المسيح نفسه، فقد قدّم نفسه لليهود خلال الخمس خبزات أيضًا خلال أسفار موسى الخمسة التي تحوي الناموس الذي غايته المسيح (رو 10: 4). ويرى العلامة أوريجينوس أن الخمس خبزات تُشير إلى الحواس، فقد قدّم الله الكلمة نفسه لليهود بتجسّده كواحد منهم يمكنهم أن يلتقوا به خلال الحواس، ليتعرّفوا فيه على ما هو فوق الحواس. لقد رأوه وسمعوه ولمسوه وتذوّقوا حلاوته وتنسّموا رائحته الذكيّة، لكي يلتقوا به "ابن الله الوحيد الجنس" الذي يُشبع نفوسهم ويرويها!

عِوض الخمس خبزات نجد في المعجزة التالية سبع خبزات، فإن الأمم لم ينعموا بأسفار موسى الخمس، ولا رأوا السيّد المسيح بالجسد في وسطهم يلمسونه خلال حواسهم الخمس، وإنما تمتّعوا به خلال الكرازة بالروح القدس الذي يُعلن إشعياء النبي عن عطاياه السبع: "روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوّة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب" (إش 11: 2). الروح القدس هو الذي يقدّم للأمم "مسيحنا" المُشبع لنا.

أما بالنسبة للسمك، ففي المعجزة الأولى استخدم الرب سمكتين، وهما كما يقول الآب مكسيموس أسقف تورينو من رجال القرن الخامس [أنهما يُشيران إلى العهد القديم وكرازة يوحنا المعمدان، فقد جاء يوحنا يكرز بوضوح عن المسيّا مشيرًا إليه، هذا الذي سبق فأعلن عنه العهد القديم بناموسه ونبوّاته وأحداثه كاشفًا عن شخصه وأعماله الخلاصيّة. أمّا بالنسبة لنا فأظن أن السمكتين اللتين تُشبعا جموع الكنيسة المقدّسة هما العهدان القديم والجديد، إذ ننعم بالسيّد المسيح خلالهما... أمّا بالنسبة للأمم فقدّم لهم شبعًا خلال قليل من صغار السمك، إذ ليس لهما العهد القديم ولا كرازة يوحنا المعمدان، إنّما قدّم الكرازة خلال التلاميذ البسطاء، القطيع الصغير. لقد أشبعهم هؤلاء الصغار بالمسيح موضوع كرازتهم.]



ثانيًا: في المعجزة الأولى "فضَل من الكِسَر اثنتا عشر قُفّة مملوءة" [20]، أما في المعجزة التالية فقد "رفعوا ما فضل من الكِسَر سبعة سلال مملوءة" (مت 15: 26).

إن كانت كنيسة العهد القديم قد أشير إليها برقم 12، حيث كان عدد أسباطها اثني عشر، فإن السيّد أشبع جميع الأسباط، حيث ملأ الكل بالروح القدس. وقد رفع التلاميذ هذه السلال، إشارة إلى رفع اليهود الذين قبلوا الإيمان بالمسيح عن الفكر المادي الأرضي، ليختبروا الحياة السماويّة، كقول الرسول بولس: "أجلسنا معه في السماويات".

ويرى القديس جيروم أن الاثنتي عشرة قُفّة تُشير إلى الاثني عشر تلميذًا الذين احتلوا مركز الأسباط الاثني عشر، إذ يقول: ]أطعم شعبه بخبزه وما تبقى جمعه في اثنتي عشرة قفة، أي في الاثني عشر رسولًا، حتى أن ما فُقد في الاثني عشر سبطًا يَخلُص في الاثني عشر رسولًا[607].]

أما كنيسة الأمم المرفوعة بأيدي التلاميذ، فيُشار إليها بسبعة سلال، فقد أعلن سفر الرؤيا عنها أنها كنائس سبع (رؤ 1: 4، 20) يرمز إليها بسبع منائر، إشارة إلى عمل الروح فيها ليُنيرها ويجعلها نورًا للعالم.



ثالثًا: في هذه المعجزة "أمر الجموع أن يتّكِئوا على العشب" [19]. بينما في المعجزة التالية "أمر الجموع أن يتّكِئوا على الأرض" (مت 15: 35). فإذ عاش اليهود زمانًا يتّكلون على الجسد مثل الختان والانتساب لإبراهيم والتطهيرات الجسديّة... ما كان يمكنهم أن ينعموا بالبركة الخاصة بالحياة الإنجيليّة، أو ما كان يمكنهم أن يقبلوا السيّد المسيح طعامًا روحيًا مشبعًا، ما لم يضعوا هذه الأمور تحتهم، أي يتّكئوا عليها، كما على العشب، لأن العشب يُشير إلى الجسد (إش 40: 6، رو 8: 6). ونحن أيضًا لا يمكننا أن نلتقي بالسيّد المسيح ولا نتقبّل عطيّة إلهيّة خلال التلاميذ أي الكنيسة، مادمنا نعيش حسب الجسد، لنُخضع الجسد لنفوسنا بالروح القدس ونتكئ عليه، فيكون خادمًا مطيعًا، يعمل في انسجام مع الروح، لا في مقاومة لها، عندئذ ننعم بالروحيّات.

أما بالنسبة للأمم فقد اتّكأوا على الأرض، إذ صار الأمم كالأرض، عبدوا الآلهة الباطلة فصاروا باطلين. انحطَّت حياتهم وأفكارهم إلى الأرض، لذا لن ينعموا بالطعام السماوي، إن لم يتّكئوا على الأرض ليجعلوها تحتهم لا أن يُستعبدوا هم لها.



رابعًا: في هذه المعجزة شبع نحو 5000 رجلًا ما عدا النساء والأطفال، وفي المعجزة التالية نحو 4000 رجلًا ما عدا النساء والأطفال. وقد سبق في دراستنا لسفر العدد أن رأينا في شيء من التوسُّع أن الله لم يحصِ النساء والأطفال إنّما الرجال وحدهم، ليس احتقارا للمرأة والطفل، وإنما رمزًا لرفض النفس المدلّلة كالمرأة وغير الناضجة كطفل. إنه يريد أن يكون كل مؤمن ناضجًا ومجاهدًا بالروح، يحارب الخطيّة لحساب مملكة النور[608]. نكتفي هنا أن نقتطف عبارات من كلمات القديس أغسطينوس: [لم يشمل العدد الأطفال والنساء... فإن المدلّلين (المخنثين) الذين بلا فهم هم خارج العدد. لقد سُمِح لهم أن يأكلوا... ليأكل الأطفال لعلّهم ينمون فلا يعودوا بعد أطفالًا، وليأكل المدلّلون حتى يُصلح أمرهم ويتقدّسوا. إننا نوزِّع عليهم الطعام، وبسرورٍ نخدمهم[609].]

أما من جهة الأرقام فإن المعجزة الأولى أشبعت 5000 رجلًا، إشارة إلى أسفار موسى الخمسة (5) وقد دخلت إلى مفهوم روحي سماوي (1000)، أي أشبعت الذين عاشوا في الناموس، لكنهم تحرّروا من الحرف، وانطلقوا إلى الروح أو الفكر السماوي. هذا ورقم 5000 يُشير إلى الإنسان المسيحي الذي يشبع من الطعام الروحي، إذ تتقدّس حواسه الخمس لتحمل طبيعة سماويّة (1000).

أما في المعجزة الثانية فقد أشبع 4000 رجلًا إشارة إلى شبع العالم في جهاته الأربع، وقد حمل الطبيعة السماويّة (4× 1000). ويمكننا أن نلمس ذلك في حياتنا، إذ خلال الطعام الروحي يتقدّس جسدنا الترابي (رمزه رقم 4) ليحمل أيضًا فيه فكرًا سماويًا (1000).

في اختصار نقول أن السيّد المسيح هو سرّ شبعنا يمسك بالسمكتين والخمس خبزات ليُشبع اليهود، أو بالقليل من السمك والسبع خبزات ليُشبع الأمم. إنه يُشبع الجميع خلال تلاميذه ولا يترك إنسانًا قادمًا إليه يرجع جائعًا! إنه وحده الذي يقدر أن يهبنا شبعًا خلال كنيسته (التلاميذ) بواسطة الناموس الروحي (5 خبزات) والكشف عن أسرار العهدين (السمكتين)، وكلمة الكرازة (قليل من السمك)، وعمل الروح القدس (السبع خبزات)... إنه يُشبع الفكر والقلب، ويقدّس المواهب ويضرمها فينا، ويقود الجسد والروح والنفس معًا بروح واحد نحو السماويات.


=


----------



## asmicheal (4 أغسطس 2018)

*

"وللوقت ألزم يسوع تلاميذه أن يدخلوا السفينة

ويسبقوه إلى العبر حتى يصرف الجموع.

وبعدما صرف الجموع صعد إلى الجبل منفردًا ليصلّي.

ولما صار المساء كان هناك وحدة" [  متى 14  :22-23].



*



العلامة أوريجينوس: [هذا هو عمل تلاميذ يسوع، أقصد أن يذهبوا إلى الجانب الآخر، ويعبروا وراء الأمور المنظورة والماديّة الزمنيّة، وينطلقوا إلى الأبديّات غير المنظورة
أما من جهة الجموع فقد شبعوا من الطعام المادي، وتوقّفوا عند هذا الحد، فلم يكن لهم أن ينعموا بالدخول في السفينة والعبور إلى البرّ السماوي.

أما السيّد المسيح فقد صعد إلى الجبل منفردًا، وكأنه قد ارتفع إلى السماء هناك ليلتقي مع الآب من أجل تلاميذه. إنه يصلّي، أي يتحدّث مع أبيه، مقدّمًا دمه الكريم شفاعة فيهم يغفر خطاياهم، هذا هو الرصيد الذي يعيش به التلاميذ في وسط التجربة عندما تهب العواصف، وأيضًا العون الحقيقي لهم للعبور على الأبديّة. بصعوده إلى الجبل يصعدون هم أيضًا معه وبه وفيه، ليلتقوا مع الآب السماوي الذي يسندهم في الضيّق ويهبهم طبيعة الحياة السماويّة.

صعود السيّد إلى الجبل منفردًا ليصلّي لا يعني هروبًا من الخدمة، وإنما تأكيدًا للحياة العاملة التأمّليّة وخدمة الجماهير باللقاء السرّي مع الآب. حقًا ما أحوجنا إلى الجبل أو البرّيّة لتسندنا أثناء جهادنا الروحي والرعوي. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [البرّيّة هي أم السكون، إنها الهدوء والميناء الذي ينجينا من كل المتاعب[611].] وكما يقول مار إسحق السرياني: [أن مجرّد النظر إلى القفر يهب النفس سكونًا، ويقتل شهوات الجسد فينا.]


البرّيّة ليست مكانًا للهروب من الخدمة أو من العالم، لكنها بحق هي ميدان حرب روحيّة ضدّ إبليس نفسه، فيه تنفضح النفس وتتكشف أعماقها إن كانت ثابتة في الرب، مجاهدة في الطريق الروحي، أو خائرة ومستكينة. البرّيّة تصقّل الرجال وتزيدهم نضوجًا في الروح، وتفضح المتهاونين وتُعلن تراخيهم أو شرّهم!



=


----------



## asmicheal (6 أغسطس 2018)

*

"وأما السفينة فكانت قد صارت في وسط البحر معذّبة من الأمواج،

لأن الريح كانت مضادة.

وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى إليهم يسوع ماشيًا على البحر.

فلما أبصره التلاميذ ماشيًا على البحر اضطربوا، قائلين:

إنه خيال، ومن الخوف صرخوا" [  متى 14 :  24-26].*


*     إنه لم ينزع الظلمة ولا أعلن ذاته لهم في الحال، بل كما سبق فقلت أنه كان دائمًا يدرّبهم على احتمال هذه المخاوف ويعلّمهم أن يكونوا مستعدّين للألم... لم يُعلن المسيح نفسه قبل أن يصرخوا إليه حتى عندما يزداد رعبهم يزداد ترحيبهم بقدومه إليهم

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

"تشجّعوا، أنا هو لا تخافوا" [27]. وكأنه يؤكّد حقيقة تأنّسه ووجوده في وسطنا كسِرّ قوّة روحيّة وسلام، نازعًا عنّا كل خوف.

لا يزال يسمح الله لكل مؤمن أن يدخل في السفينة وسط الأمواج، حتى يستطيع أن يدرك حقيقة وجوده في داخله، وسلطانه إذ هو قادر أن يهدِّئ الأمواج الخارجيّة والداخليّة، واهبًا إيّاه سلامًا فائقًا بإعلان حضرته الإلهية فيه!







=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2018)

*
"فأجابه بطرس وقال:

يا سيّد إن كنت أنت هو،

فمُرْني أن آتي إليك على الماء.

فقال تعال.

فنزل بطرس من السفينة، ومشى على الماء، ليأتي إلى يسوع.

ولكن لما رأى الريح شديدة خاف،

وإذ ابتدأ يغرق، صرخ قائلًا: يا رب نجّني.

ففي الحال مدّ يسوع يده وأمسك به، وقال له:

يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت؟

ولما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح.

والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له، قائلين:

بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله" [متى 14 :  28-33].*


 العلامة أوريجينوس: [لقد مشى ربّنا ومخلّصنا على المياه، هذا الذي بالحقيقة لا يعرف الخطيّة، ومشى تلميذه بطرس مع أنه ارتعب قليلًا إذ لم يكن قلبه طاهرًا بالكلّيّة، إنّما حمل في داخله بعضًا من الرصاص... لهذا قال له الرب: "يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت؟" فالذي يخلص إنّما يخلص كما بنار (1 كو 3: 15)، حتى إن وُجد فيه رصاص يصهره

والعجيب أن السيّد لم يهدِّئ الأمواج لكي يسير بطرس على المياه، وإنما قال لبطرس: "تعال"، مهدّئًا أمواج قلبه الداخليّة ليسير بالإيمان على الأمواج ولا يغرق. حقًا إن سرّ غرقنا ليست الأمواج الخارجيّة، وإنما فقدان القلب سلامه وإيمانه!
إذ وهب السيّد المسيح السلام للنفوس المضطربة بسبب الرياح المضادة ودخل بها إلى سفينة كنيسته المقدّسة لتعيش في سلامه الفائق، عبر بها إلى أرض جنِّيسارت، وهناك تعرّف عليه رجال هذا الموضع، فأحضروا إليه جميع المرضى، وطلبوا أن يلمسوا فقط هدب ثوبه، فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا الشفاء.

إن كان ثوبه يُشير إلى كنيسته الملتصقة به، فإن جميع الذين قبلوه أرادوا أن يبقوا كهُدب ثوبه، أي يحتلّوا الصفوف الأخيرة في كنيسته لكي بالتواضع ينالوا الشفاء لنفوسهم كما لأجسادهم.


=


----------



## asmicheal (8 أغسطس 2018)

*

"حينئذ جاء إلى يسوع كتبة وفرّيسيون الذين من أورشليم، قائلين:

لماذا يتعدّى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ،

فإنهم لا يغسلون أيديهم حينما يأكلون خبزًا؟"
 [  متى 15  :1-2].
*

 القديس أغسطينوس الذي قاوم الرب كثيرًا قبل قبوله الإيمان بفلسفته ودنس حياته، والذي كرّس كل طاقاته لحساب الملك المسيح عندما تعرّف عليه، فإنه يرى في المقاومين للكِتاب والهراطقة أنهم يدفعوننا بالأكثر إلى معرفة الأسرار، إن كنّا نعيش بتقوى، إذ يقول: [لتلاحظوا أيها الإخوة المقدّسين فائدة الهراطقة، هذه التي حسب تدبير الله الذي يستخدم حتى هؤلاء الأشرار استخدامًا نافعًا. فبينما ترتد تدابيرهم إليهم لا يرتدّ إليهم الخير الذي يُخرجه الله منهم


=


----------



## asmicheal (9 أغسطس 2018)

"*وأنتم أيضًا لماذا تتعدُّون الله بسبب تقليدكم؟

فإن الله أوصى، قائلًا: اَكرم أباك وأمَّك،

ومن يشتم أبًا أو أمّا فليمت موتًا.

وأما أنتم فتقولون: من قال لأبيه أو أمه قربان

هو الذي تنتفع به مني، فلا يكرم أباه أو أمه.

فقد أبطلتم وصيّة الله بسبب تقليدكم" [   متى 15  : 3-6].

*

 نوعين من التقليد:



أولًا: تقليد هو وصايا للناس، يتعارض مع الوصيّة الإلهيّة لهدف أو آخر، كالمثال الذي قدّمه السيّد المسيح. فلأجل المنفعة الشخصيّة وضع قادة اليهود وصيّة تحمل مظهر العطاء الظاهري وتخفي كسْرًا للناموس الإلهي. كأن يستطيع الابن أن يَحرم والديه من حقوقهما، فلا يعولهما بحجّة أن ما يدفعه لهما يقدّمه قربانًا لله، فيكسِر وصيّة إكرام الوالدين ويكون كمن شتمهما بأعماله، وهذا أقسى من السبّ باللسان، إذ يحرمهما من حق الحياة الكريمة، ويدخل بهما إلى ضنك العيش تحت ستار العطاء للهيكل. وكما يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [إذ يسمع الآباء أن ما ينبغي تقديمه لهم صار من القربان المخصّص لله يحجمون عن أخذه من أبنائهم، حتى وإن كانوا في عوْز شديد لضرورات الحياة.] كما يقول: [بأن الفرّيسيّين كانوا محبّين للمال (لو 6: 14) فتظاهروا بجمعه للعطاء للفقراء، حارمين الوالدين من عطايا أولادهم.]

هذا من جانب ومن جانب آخر قدّموا في تقليدهم بعض الحرفيّات والشكليّات في العبادة والسلوك، لا هدف لها سوى حب الظهور بثوب التديّن دون الروح الداخلي الحيّ.



ثانيًا: تقليد حيّ حفظ لنا أسفار العهد القديم وقدّم لنا تفسيرًا لنصوصها، كما أعلن لنا الحياة مع الله خلال العبادة والسلوك، وحفظ لنا بعض المعرفة شفاهًا أو كتابة. الأمر الذي لا يرفضه العهد الجديد، لأنه غير مخالف للوصيّة الإلهيّة بل خادم لها، وقد استخدمه العهد الجديد نفسه، نذكر على سبيل المثال:

أ. عن التقليد اليهودي عرف الرسول بولس اسمي الساحرين المقاومين لموسى النبي (2تي3: 8).

ب. عنه نقل يهوذا الرسول مخاصمة ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة إبليس، محاجًا عن جسد موسى بروح متواضع بغير افتراء (يه 9).

ج. ذكر العهد الجديد ما ورد في التقليد اليهودي أن استلام الشريعة كان بيد ملائكة.

د. في أكثر من موضع أكّد الرسول بولس ضرورة الاهتمام بالتقليد، أو التسليم (1 كو 11: 34؛ 2 تي 1: 5؛ 2 تس 3: 6).

=


----------



## asmicheal (10 أغسطس 2018)

*

"يا مراؤون، حسنًا تنبّأ عنكم إشعياء، قائلًا:

يقترب إليّ هذا الشعب بفمه ويُكرمني بشفتيْه،

وأما قلبه فمبتعد عنّي بعيدًا.

وباطلًا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس" [7-9].

*

 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إن كان يُحسب أمرًا خطيرًا ألا يكون للأعمى قائد (يرشده)، فكم بالأكثر إن أراد الأعمى أن يقود غيره

القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص على كلمات السيّد هذه معلنًا اهتمام الله بالقلب نفسه، أكثر ممّا بكلمات العبادة أو العمل الظاهر. [ماذا يعني هذا؟ إن الاتّجاه السليم للنفس نحو الحق لهو أثمن في عينيّ الله من العبادات، فإن الله يسمع تنهُّدات القلب التي لا يُنطق بها

 أي يريد الله نقاوة القلب الداخليّة أثناء العبادة لا المظهر الخارجي. ويقول الآب يوحنا من كرونستادت: [يلزم أن تكون صلاتنا عميقة وصادقة وحكيمة ومثمرة، تُغيّر قلبنا وتوجِّه إرادتنا للصلاح وتسحبنا من الشرّ




=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2018)

*

"قال لهم: اسمعوا وافهموا  
ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجِّس الإنسان

بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجِّس الإنسان"       " [متى 15 : 10-  11  ]

*

أراد السيّد أن يمسك الجماهير البسيطة بيده ويدخل بهم إلى الحياة الداخليّة، ليُدركوا أن سرّ الحياة والقداسة لا يكمن في الأعمال الخارجيّة الظاهرة، وإنما في الحياة الداخليّة. إنه لم يتجاهل ما يدخل الفم تمامًا، لكنّه ليس هو الذي يُنجِّس، بل ما في داخل الإنسان والمُعلن خلال ما يخرج من الفم.

عندما تنجّس قلب الأبوين الأوّلين الداخلي اهتمّا لا بعلاج الداخل، إنّما بستر جسديهما في الخارج، كمن يُزيّن بيته المُنهار عِوض معالجة أساساته. هكذا اهتم قادة اليهود بغسل الأيدي قبل الطعام حتى لا يتنجّسوا، ولم يهتمّوا بما يصدر عن قلوبهم من نجاسات تظهر خلال كلماتهم المملوءة رياءً وإدانة.


=


----------



## asmicheal (26 أغسطس 2018)

*"تقدّم تلاميذه وقالوا له:

أتعلم أن الفرّيسيّين لما سمعوا القول نفروا.

فأجاب وقال: كل غُرس لم يغرسه أبي السماوي يُقلع.

اُتركوهم. هم عميان قادة عميان.

وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى يسقطان كلاهما في حفرة"
 [  متى 15  : 12-14].*


لم يستطع الفرّيسيّون أن يسمعوا كلمات السيّد، لأنها كالمشرط الذي يُصوِّبه الطبيب على العضو الفاسد، فيفتحه ليُخرج العفونة ويظهر الفساد، الأمر الذي لا يطيقه المرائي. إنهم كآبائهم الذين استراحوا للأنبياء الكذبة في أيام إرميا، لأنهم نطقوا بالناعمات، قائلين: سلام سلام، ولم يكن سلام. وحينما حذّرهم إرميا النبي طالبًا التوبة، ألقوه في الجب، ووُضع في السجن، وكان موضع سخريتهم ومضايقاتهم. أمّا السيّد المسيح الذي يُقيم مملكة حقيقيّة أشبه بالفردوس الذي يغرس الآب أشجاره، ويسنده بدم المسيح المقدّس، ويرويه بينابيع الروح القدس، فلم يهتز بنُفور الفرّيسيّين من كلماته، *
فهو لا يهتمّ بعدد من يلتفون حوله بل نوعهم  يهتمّ بالدخول إلى الحق لا إلى المظهر.
*

من أجل غرس واحد حقيقي قدّم السيّد دمه الطاهر وحياته ثمنًا مقابله، لكنّه لا يطلب أشجارًا صناعية، بلا ثمر الروح، لهذا قال: "أتركوهم". الترك هنا لا يحمل رغبة السيّد في التخلِّي عنهم، إنّما أراد حرمانهم من الجماهير التي بالغت في تقديم الكرامات لهم، ففقدوا تواضعهم، وأصيبت قلوبهم بالعمى الروحي. إنهم في حاجة إلى الترك كي يختلوا بأنفسهم ويدركوا أنهم عميان، اختلسوا كراسي القيادة الروحيّة، فقادوا العميان بقلبهم الأعمى ليسقط الكل في حفرة الجهل والظلمة.









=


----------



## asmicheal (26 أغسطس 2018)

*

"ثم خرج يسوع من هناك، وانصرف إلى نواحي صور وصيدا"."وإذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت إليه؛ قائلة:

ارحمني يا ابن داود،

ابنتي مجنونة جدًا" [متى 15 : 22].
*

 وكأنه يُعلن تركه للشعب اليهودي الرافض الإيمان ليبحث عن أولاده من بين الأمم. بخروجه ينزع الأغصان الأصيلة بسبب كبريائهم وعدم إيمانهم، لكي يطعم فيه الأغصان البرّيّة لتنعم بثمر روحه القدّوس.

بينما انهمك اليهود -في أشخاص قادتهم- في حرفيّة الناموس وشكليّات التقليد بغير روح، صاروا يبحثون عن خطأ يرتكبه المسيّا المخلّص، وإذا بكنيسة الأمم ممثّلة في هذه الكنعانيّة تخرج إليه لتطلب منه احتياجها.

 حُرمت زمانها كلّه من سماع كلمة الله، ولم تتسلّم الناموس ولا ظهر في وسطها أنبياء بل عاشت حياتها في عبادة الأوثان، لكنها بالسماع عرفت القليل عن المسيّا "ابن داود"، فخرجت من تخومها، كما من كُفرها وعبادتها الوثنيّة، لتلتقي به. رفضه الذين لديهم قوائم الأنساب وبين أيديهم الرموز والنبوّات تحدِّد شخصه، وجاءت إليه غريبة الجنس، لا لتدخل في مناقشات غبيّة ومجادلات، إنّما لتغتصب حبّه الإلهي ومراحمه، لينقذ ابنتها المجنونة جدًا، لقد قبلته مخلّصًا لها، إذ شعرت بالحاجة إليه لأن نفسها كابنة لها مجنونة جدًا، فقدت تعقلها وحكمتها!




=


----------



## asmicheal (27 أغسطس 2018)

*
"لم يجبها بكلمة" [متى 15  : 23]

*


أولًا: عدم إجابته لها في البداية هو إعلان عن عمله الخلاصي، فقد جاء وسط بني إسرائيل وركّز غالبية أعماله وقوّاته على هذا الشعب، الذي تمتّع بالوعود والنبوّات والشرائع، حتى إذا ما رفضه يكون قد امتلأ كأسه، فيرفضه الرب، ليفتح الباب على مصراعيه للأمم. لقد ركّز على هذا الشعب في البداية ليكون الخميرة المقدّسة لتخمير العجين كلّه، خلال الكرازة والتبشير. ونحن لا ننكر أنه وإن رفضه اليهود لكن قلّة منهم كانوا التلاميذ والرسل الذين كرزوا في العالم.



ثانيًا: كان صمت السيّد إلى حين يثير التلاميذ لكي يتقدّموا من أجلها. لقد أراد أن يكشف لهم رسالتهم أن يهتمّوا بالعالم الوثني المتألّم والفاقد وعيه الروحي وخلاصه.



ثالثًا: كان السيّد صامتًا في الخارج، لكن يده غير المنظورة تسند قلبها وإيمانها، وعيناه تترقّبان بفرح تواضعها الفائق. لقد أراد بصمته لا أن يتجاهلها، وإنما بالأحرى يزكّيها أمام الجميع. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إذا كانت تشغف على الحصول على الرحمة صرخت وبجسارة قرعت، فظهر كأنه لم يسمعها. لم ترفضها الرحمة إلى النهاية، إنّما ما حدث كان لكي يُلهب رغبتها ويُظهر تواضعها. صرخت وكأن المسيح لا يسمعها، مع أنه كان يدبّر الأمر بهدوء

كما يقول: [كانت دائمة الصراخ، داومت على القرع، وكأنها سبق فسمعت قوله: "اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم" (مت 7: 7)



=


----------



## asmicheal (31 أغسطس 2018)

*
"فتقدّم تلاميذه وطلبوا إليه قائلين:

اصرفها لأنها تصيح وراءنا.

فأجابهم وقال: لم أُرسَل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة" [23-24].*

 القديس أغسطينوس: [إننا نفهم من هذا أنه لاق به أن يُعلن عن حضوره بالجسد وميلاده، وعمل معجزاته وقوّة قيامته وسط هذا الشعب، فإنه هكذا قد دبّر الأمر منذ البداية. ما سبق فبُشِّر به قد تحقّق بمجيء المسيح يسوع لأمّة اليهود كي يُقتل، لكنّه يربح منهم الذين سبق فعرفهم، فإنه لم يدن الشعب كلّه، إنّما فحصهم فوجد بينهم تبنًا كثيرًا، ووجد أيضًا حنطة مختفية. منهم ما هو يُحرق، ومنهم ما يملأ المخازن، فإنه من أين جاء الرسل؟!] كما يقول: [لأنه لم يذهب بنفسه للأمم، بل أرسل تلاميذه، فيتحقّق ما قاله النبي: "شعب لم أعرفه يتعبّد لي" (مز 18: 43)

انظر كيف أوضحت النبوّة الأمر كيف تحقّق؟! تحدّثت بوضوح: "شعب لم أعرفه"؛ كيف؟ يكمّل قائلًا: "من سماع الأذن يسمعون لي" (مز 18: 44)، أي يؤمنون لا خلال النظر بل خلال السمع، لهذا نال الأمم مديحًا عظيمًا. فإن (اليهود) رأوه فقتلوه، الأمم سمعوا عنه وآمنوا به

=


----------



## asmicheal (1 سبتمبر 2018)

"*ليس حسنًا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب؟"
 ( متى 15 : 26  )*
لماذا نطق هكذا؟ هل كان يحتقر الأمم فيدعوهم كلابًا؟! بلا شك لا يحتقر السيّد خليقته، ولكنه ربّما قال هذا مردِّدًا ما كان يردِّده اليهود لكي يمجِّد من ظنَّهم اليهود كلابًا، معلنًا كيف صاروا أعظم إيمانًا من البنين أنفسهم. هذا ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن الأمم بإنكارهم الإيمان بالله، وصنعهم الشرور الكثيرة حتى أجاز الكثيرون أطفالهم في النار، وقدّموا بنيهم ذبائح للأصنام، فعلوا ما لا تفعله الكائنات غير العاقلة. إنه لا يقصد تمييز اليهود عن الأمم، إنّما يكشف عن فعل الخطيئة فينا، كما كشف عن أعماق قلب المرأة الكنعانيّة التي سبقت بتواضعها العجيب أبناء الملكوت



=


----------



## +ماريا+ (1 سبتمبر 2018)

مجهود وموضوع جميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## asmicheal (2 سبتمبر 2018)

*
"نعم يا سيّد، والكلاب أيضًا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة أربابها" [  متى 15  : 27].

*
يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [أنها لم تثُرْ ولا غضبت، لأجل دعوتها ككلبٍ عندما طلبت البركة وسألت الرحمة، بل قالت: "نعم يا سيّد". لقد دعوتني كلبًا، وبالحق أنا هكذا، فإنّني أعرف لقبي! إنك تنطق بالحق، لكن ينبغي ألا أُحرم من البركة بسبب هذا... فإن الكلاب أيضًا تأكل من الفتات الساقط من مائدة أربابها. ما أرغبه هو البركة بقدر معتدل، فإنّني لا أزحم المائدة، إنّما أبحث فقط عن الفتات. انظروا أيها الإخوة عظمة التواضع الذي أمامنا...! إذ عرفت نفسها

=


----------



## asmicheal (3 سبتمبر 2018)

*
"يا امرأة عظيم إيمانك، ليكن كما تريدين" [متى 15   :  28].
*
 لقد فتحت بهذه الهديّة كنوز السيّد، لتنال كل ما تريد، بينما أغلق قادة اليهود أبواب مراحم الله أمام أنفسهم. قبل هديّتها القلبيّة الفائقة، وردّ لها الهديّة بما هو أعظم، إذ مدَحها أمام الجميع، فاتحًا أبواب محبّته أمامها، مقيمًا إيّاها رمزًا لكنيسة الأمم التي اغتصبت الرب نفسه بالإيمان.


=


----------



## asmicheal (4 سبتمبر 2018)

*

"وجاء إليه الفرّيسيّون والصدوقيون ليجرِّبوه،

فسألوه أن يريهم آية من السماء"
 [متى 16 : 1].
*

لقد اتفق المتعارضون فكريًا معًا ضدّ السيّد المسيح، إذ لا تقبل مملكة الظلمة النور، ولا يطيق الباطل الحق حتى وإن تضارب الباطل فيما بينه. لقد اتَّفقوا معًا على تجربته، سائلين إيّاه أن يريهم آية من السماء. طلبوا علامة ظاهرة في الطبيعة، ولم يدركوا أن هذه الآيات والعلامات تسبق مجيئه الأخير للدينونة، علامة انحلال العالم وقوّات الشرّ قدامه لإقامة العالم الجديد، أي ملكوته الأبدي. أمّا الآن فقد جاء ليخلّص لا ليدين، جاء ليقدّم علاماته وآياته في حياة الناس لأجل توبتهم وتغيير طبيعتهم الداخليّة. جاء ليُعلن تحنّنه على البشريّة وترفُّقه بنا لا ليستعرض قوّته وسلطانه.

في تعامله مع فرعون ليدينه قدّم له مثل هذه العلامات الخاصة بالطبيعة ليُرهبه، أمّا مع الأصدقاء فلا حاجة لمثلها. لقد قدّم لهم الخلاص الذي تحقّق رمزيًا في يونان النبي


=


----------



## asmicheal (5 سبتمبر 2018)

* "إذا كان المساء قلتم صحو، لأن السماء مُحمَرّة . وفي الصباح اليوم شتاء، لأن السماء مُحمَرَّة بعبوسة. يا مراؤون تعرفون أن تميّزوا وجه السماء، وأما علامات الأزمنة فلا تستطيعون. جيل شرّير فاسق يلتمس آية، ولا تُعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي، ثم تركهم ومضى" [  متى 16  : 2-4].
*

لقد وهب الله الإنسان عقلًا يفكّر به ليميّز الأمور، فيستطيع أن يتعرّف على حالة الجو خلال العلامات الظاهرة في السماء، لكن للأسف لم يستخدم الفرّيسيّون والصدّوقيّون هذه العطيّة الإلهيّة لحساب ملكوت الله، مع أن بين أيديهم نبوّات الأنبياء تُعلن بوضوح عن شخص السيّد المسيح وأعماله الخلاصيّة. إنهم يقولون أن المساء صحو، لأن السماء مُحمَرة، وقد جاء مساء العالم، ملء الأزمنة، ليبذل الرب دمه لخلاصنا فرفضوه ولم يقولوا أن الوقت صحو، أي وقت مقبول لرجوعهم إليه والتمتّع بأعماله الخلاصيّة. وقد اقترب صباح الأبديّة ولم يدركوا أنهم في شتاء (برودة) الروح يفقدون الإكليل السماوي، وشركة الأمجاد الإلهيّة. صاروا يميّزون وجه السماء ماديًا، ولا يدركون أسرار الملكوت الروحي، فيبقى يونان النبي وغيره من الأنبياء شهود حق ضدّهم.

إن كان السيّد المسيح يُقيم ملكوته السماوي فينا، فإن هذا البناء الإنجيلي يحتاج أولًا إلى هدم المفاهيم الخاطئة لوضع أساس روحي جديد. بدون هدم رياء الفرّيسيّين والصدّوقيّين لا يمكن التمتّع بالإيمان الحيّ الخاص بالملكوت، وبدون تحطيم الإنسان القديم لا يمكن إقامة الإنسان الجديد.

=


----------



## asmicheal (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*

"ولما جاء تلاميذه إلى العَبْر نسوا أن يأخذوا خبزًا""وقال لهم يسوع: انظروا وتحرّزوا من خمير الفرّيسيّين والصدّوقيّين.

ففكّروا في أنفسهم قائلين: إننا لم نأخذ خبزًا.

فعلم يسوع وقال لهم: لماذا تفكّرون في أنفسكم يا قليلي الإيمان أنكم لم تأخذوا خبزًا؟

أحتّى الآن لا تفهمون، ولا تذكرون خمس خبزات الخمسة آلاف وكم قُفّة أخذتم؟

ولا سبع خبزات الأربعة آلالاف وكم سلًا أخذتم؟

كيف لا تفهمون إني ليس عن الخبز قلت لكم أن تتحرّزوا من خمير الفرّيسيّين والصدّوقيّين؟

حينئذ فهموا أنه لم يقل تحرّزوا من خمير الخبز

بل من تعليم الفرّيسيّين والصدّوقيّين" 
(  متى 16 : 5 -12   )

*

 لقد انجذب التلاميذ إلى السيّد المسيح؛ فانطلقوا إلى العَبْر الآخر كما إلى الحياة الأخرى، ليعيشوا بفكرٍ سماويٍ، تاركين كل شيء، حتى الضروريّات، إذ نسوا أن يأخذوا خبزًا.

يشبّه القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم الرياء باللص الذي يتسلّل خفية إلى صفوف المتعبّدين. رعاة ورعيّة، يسرق قلوبهم خلسة دون أن يكتشفوه. ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [يقدّم لنا ربّنا تأكيدًا قويًا على ضرورة حفظ البساطة مع غيرة الإيمان، فلا نكون كاليهود غير المؤمنين الذين يمارسون أمرًا ما ويتظاهرون في كلماتهم بالغيرة.]

أما عن تشبيه الرياء بالخميرة فيقول القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي: [عندما تُمتدح الخميرة إنّما لأنها تخص خبز الحياة، وعندما تُذم إنّما لأنها تُشير إلى المكر المرّ الذي يستقر (فيمن يعتاد عليه).]

هذا بخصوص الرياء، أمّا الجانب السلبي الآخر فهو تحذيرهم من الارتباك في التدابير الماديّة والتنظيمات أثناء اجتماع الرعاة، عِوض أن يكون "المسيح" نفسه غايتهم. فقد انشغل التلاميذ وارتبكوا بالخبز ولم يدركوا أن الحال في وسطهم هو المسيح "الخبز الحيّ" المشبع للكل!  

لقد ترك التلاميذ خدمة الموائد للشمامسة (أع 7) المملوءين بالروح القدس وشهود الحق لكي يتفرّغوا هم لخدمة الكلمة! حقًا ليست هناك ثنائيّة بين كلمة الكرازة وأعمال الحب وخدمة الفقراء وتدبير أمور الكنيسة، لكن من أجل تفرّغ كل عضو في الكنيسة للعمل اللائق به يلزم على الرعاة الروحيّين ألا ينشغلوا بخدمة الموائد، ليس تحقيرًا لها، وإنما من أجل التخصّص. فكما أن العين تنظر لحساب الجسد كلّه لكنها لا تسمع بذاتها إنّما خلال الأذن، هكذا يمثّل العمل الكنسي وحدة متكاملة معًا، كما لأعضاء كثيرة في جسدٍ واحدٍ يعمل معًا، كل في تخصّصه.

نعود إلى حديث السيّد مع تلاميذه لنلاحظ أنه إذ أراد توجيههم لم يُحذّرهم أمام الجماهير، حتى لا يجرح مشاعرهم، بل تحدّث معهم على انفراد، مقدّمًا لهم صورة حيّة عن الأبوّة الروحيّة التي تترفّق حتى عندما تُحذِّر وتُنذِر.

=


----------



## asmicheal (8 سبتمبر 2018)

*

"من يقول الناس إنّي أنا ابن الإنسان؟" [   متى 16 - 13]

*

بهذا السؤال أبرز السيّد جانبًا هامًا في إيماننا به بدعوته "ابن الإنسان" تأكيدًا لتأنُّسه. فإن كان الآب يُعلن لبطرس الرسول أنه ابن الله الحيّ مؤكدًا لاهوته، فإن الابن نفسه يؤكّد ناسوته. كأن إيماننا به إنّما يقوم على "تأنُّسه"... فبالتجسّد الإلهي تقدّم ابن الله كرأس للكنيسة ملكوت الله على الأرض، وباتّحادنا مع ابن الله المتأنّس ندخل - خلال مياه المعموديّة - إلى العضويّة في هذا الملكوت الروحي الجديد، ننعم بصورة خالقنا ونتمتّع بحياته فينا، فنحمله داخلنا كسرّ حياة أبديّة.


=


----------



## asmicheal (9 سبتمبر 2018)

*

 "قوم يوحنا المعمدان، وآخرون إيليّا، وآخرون إرميا، أو واحد من الأنبياء" وأنتم من تقولون إنّي أنا؟" 

مت 16 :17 فاجاب يسوع و قال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا ان لحما و دما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السماوات

مت 16 :18 و انا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس و على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي و ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

مت 16 :19 و اعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماوات و كل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا في السماوات

مت 16 :20 حينئذ اوصى تلاميذه ان لا يقولوا لاحد انه يسوع المسيح
[متى 16 -14 :20   ]*

حقًا إن الحاجة إلى الله نفسه لكي يُعلن لنا سرّ المسيح.

عاد السيّد يسألهم:" وأنتم من تقولون إنّي أنا؟" [15] ويرى القديس جيروم في قول السيّد "وأنتم..." بعد قوله "من يقول الناس..."، أن التلاميذ لم يعودوا بعد من الناس، لكنهم صاروا به آلهة، قائلًا: [كأنه يقول لهم أنهم كبشر قد فكّروا في أمور بشريّة، وأنتم كآلهة من تقولون إني أنا؟

سؤال السيّد لتلاميذه لم يكن اِستفسارًا ولا لكي يَعلم ما في قلوبهم، وإنما ليعطيهم الفرصة لنزع الأفكار البشريّة الخاطئة، وقبول الإعلان الإلهي؛ وكما يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [أنه كان يهيّئ تلاميذه لآلامه حتى لا يتشكّكوا فيه

إذ قدّم السيّد لهم السؤال، "أجاب سمعان بطرس وقال: أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحيّ [16]. "فأجاب يسوع وقال له: طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا، إن لحمًا ودمًا لم يُعلن لك، لكن أبي الذي في السموات" [17]. إيماننا بالمسيّا الملك، ابن الله المتأنّس، ليس فكرة فلسفيّة نعشقها، ولا هو وليد إيمان عقلاني نتقبّله من لحم ودم، إنّما هو إعلان إلهي يشرق به الآب بروحه القدّوس على شعبه خلال الرسل والتلاميذ، فتسلّمته الكنيسة كإعلان إلهي رسولي، كوديعة تَقدِمه من جيلٍ إلى جيلٍ، ليس كتسليمٍ بشري إنّما هو تسليم إلهي، يشرق به الله في قلوب المؤمنين خلالها. إنه عمل إلهي في داخل القلب قادر أن يربط النفس بملكها، فنعيش الحياة الملكوتيّة السماويّة. وما تمّ لبطرس الرسول يتحقّق مع كل عضو في كنيسة المسيح المقدّسة وإن كان بطرق مختلفة، خلال الكاهن أو كلمة وعظ أو كلمة مكتوبة، لكن المعلن الخفي هو الله نفسه، الذي يعمل في القلوب لإعلان الإيمان فيها.

وفيما يلي بعض تعليقات الآباء على هذه العبارة:

*     ما لم يستطع اللحم والدم أن يعلنه، تعلنه نعمة الروح القدس. لهذا السبب تقبّل (سمعان بطرس) اسمًا يعني أنه قد تسلّم إعلانًا من الروح القدس. لأن "ابن يونا" في لساننا يعني "ابن الحمامة"، وإن كان البعض يفهمها ببساطة أن سمعان الملقب بطرس هو "ابن يوحنا" معتبرين أن الاسم "ابن يونا Jona" إنّما قصد به "يوحناJoanaa "... وكلمة "يوحنا" تعني نعمة الله. بهذا فإن الاسم يفسر سرّيًا بالحمامة أي الروح القدس أو نعمة الله أي عطيّة الروح.

القديس جيروم

*     طوبى لذاك الذي يُمدَح لإدراكه وفهمه الذي فوق الرؤيا بالعيون البشريّة، فلا يتطلّع إلى ما هو من الجسد واللحم، إنّما ينظر ابن الله خلال الإعلان له من الآب السماوي. لقد صار مستحقًا أن يكون أول من اعترف بلاهوت المسيح.

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

*     انظر كيف يُعلن الآب عن الابن، والابن عن الآب. فإنّنا لا نتعلّم عن الابن سوى من الآب. هنا يُعلن لنا أن الابن واحد مع الآب ومساوٍ له، مسجود له معه.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     آمِن إذن كما آمَنَ بطرس لتُطوَّب أنت أيضًا، وتستحق سماع الكلمات: "إن لحمًا ودمًا لم يُعلنا لك، لكن أبي الذي في السماوات". فاللحم والدم لا يقبلان إلا الأرضيّات، وعلى العكس من يتحدّث عن الأسرار بالروح فلا يعتمد على تعاليم اللحم والدم، وإنما على الإعلان الإلهي. لا تعتمد على اللحم والدم لتأخذ منهما أوامرك، فتصير أنت نفسك لحمًا ودمًا، وأما من يلتصق بالروح فهو روح واحد (1 كو 6: 17)
القديس أمبروسيوس

يكمّل السيّد حديثه مع القدّيس بطرس: "وأنا أقول لك أيضًا أنت بطرس، وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي، وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" [18].

كلمة "بطرس" مشتقّة عن اليونانيّة "بترا Petra" أي صخرة، فقد أقام السيّد كنيسته التي هي ملكوته على الصخرة التي هي الإيمان بالسيّد المسيح المعلن للقدّيس بطرس. الإيمان بالمسيّا هو الأساس الذي يقوم عليه بناء الملكوت المرتفع حتى السماوات عينها (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). بالتجسّد الإلهي تقدّم ابن الله الحيّ كحجر زاوية يسند البناء كلّه فلا تقدر الزوابع أن تحطّمه ولا العواصف أن تهز حجرًا واحدًا منه.

*     إنه لم يقل له أنت صخرة tu es Petra بل أنت بطرس tu es Petrus، فإن الصخرة كانت المسيح (1 كو10: 4)، التي اعترف بها سمعان كما لو اعترفت الكنيسة كلها، لذلك دُعي "بطرس"[626].

القديس أغسطينوس

*     لقد عنى بهذا: أنه على هذا الإيمان وعلى هذا الاعتراف ابني كنيستي. لقد أظهر بهذا أن كثيرين يؤمنون بما اعترَف به بطرس، كما أنه بهذا رفع من روحه وجعله راعيًا.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     كما أنه هو النور ويهب تلاميذه أن يدعوا "نور العالم"، كذلك نالوا الأسماء الأخرى من الرب. لقد أعطى لسمعان الذي آمن بالمسيح الصخرة أن يُدعى بطرس "الصخرة".

القديس جيروم

*     من يتمثل بالمسيح فهو صخرة.

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     عظيمة هي محبّة المسيح الذي أعطى كل ألقابه لتلاميذه، فيقول: "أنا هو نور العالم" (يو 8: 12) ومع ذلك يعطي من طبعه لتلاميذه قائلًا: "أنتم نور العالم" (مت 5: 14). يقول: "أنا هو الخبز الحيّ" (يو 6: 35)، ونحن جميعًا خبز واحد (1 كو 10: 17). يقول: "أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقيّة" (يو 15: 1)، ويقول لك: "غرستُك كرمة سورَق، زرع حق كلها" (إر 2: 21).

المسيح هو الصخرة: "كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحيّة تابعتهم، والصخرة كانت المسيح" (1 كو 10: 4)، ولم يحرم تلميذه من هذا الاسم، فهو أيضًا صخرة، إذ تكون لك صلابة الصخر الراسخ وثبات الإيمان. اجتهد أن تكون أنت أيضًا صخرة، فلا يبحثون عن الصخرة خارجًا عنك وإنما في داخلك.

صخرتك هي عملك، وهي روحك، وعليها تبني بيتك فلا يقدر عاصف من عواصف الروح الشرّير أن يسقطه.

صخرتك هي الإيمان الذي هو أساس الكنيسة، فإن كنتَ صخرة تكون كنيسة، وإن كنتَ في الكنيسة فأبواب الجحيم لن تقدر عليك، هذه التي هي أبواب الموت[

القديس أمبروسيوس

"وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات

فكل ما تربطوه على الأرض يكون مربوطًا في السماوات،

وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون محلولًا في السماوات" [19].

إن كان ملكوت السماوات هو عمل إلهي يعلنه الآب في قلوبنا بالروح القدس في ابنه، فقد قدّم مفاتيح هذا الملكوت بين يديّ الكنيسة، لا لتسيطر، وإنما لتخدم البشريّة. لقد تسلّمت السلطان لا لتعمل بذاتها بل بالروح القدس الساكن فيها. فتشترك العروس في عمل العريس نفسه، لتنال كرامة الشركة معه على أن تتم إرادته الإلهيّة في سلوكها.

مفتاح الملكوت في الحقيقة هو في ملكيّة ابن داود نفسه الذي يفتح ولا أحد يُغلق، ويُغلق ولا أحد يفتح، فإن كان السيّد قد وهب كنيسته هذا المفتاح الإلهي إنّما يأتمنها عليه ويبقى هو العامل سرّيًا في داخلها، يعرف من يستحق فيفتح له خلالها ومن يتركه خارجًا يغلق عليه.

*     لو أن هذا قيل لبطرس وحده لما حمل أي أساس لعمل خاص بالكنيسة
القديس أغسطينوس

*     لذلك خلال تغيير الأزمنة وتتابعها يفيض نظام الأساقفة تباعًا في تدبير الكنيسة (بالسلطان الذي أعطى لهم)

القديس كبريانوس

*     ليت الذي يربط غيره أو يحلُّه أن يكون هو نفسه بلا لوم، فيوجد مستحقًا أن يربط أو يحلّ في السماء. من يقدر أن يغلق أبواب الجحيم بفضائله تُعطى له مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات كمكافأة. فإنه إذ يبدأ إنسان في ممارسة كل نوع من الفضيلة يكون كمن يفتح لنفسه أبواب السماء، إذ يفتحها الرب بنفسه، فتكون الفضيلة عينها هي باب السماء ومفتاحه. كل فضيلة إنّما هي ملكوت السماوات.

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     الأساقفة والكهنة الذين لا يفهمون هذا الأمر (فيحكمون بلا تمييز) يأخذون لأنفسهم نوعًا من كبرياء الفرّيسيّين حتى يظنّون أنهم يقدرون أن يدينوا الأبرياء ويغفروا للمجرمين؛ لكن الله لا ينظر إلى حكم الكهنة وإنما إلى حياة الذين يُدانون.

القديس جيروم





=


----------



## asmicheal (10 سبتمبر 2018)

*
"من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه

أنه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم،

ويتألّم كثيرًا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة،

ويُقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" 
[   متى 16  : 21].*

إذ أعلن السيّد ملكوته بكونه هدمًا وبناءً، اِقتلاعًا وغرسًا، فيه يُهدم الإنسان القديم بأعماله لكي يقوم الإنسان الجديد؛ فإن تكلفة هذا الملكوت هو "الصلب". لقد بدأ السيّد يتحدّث علانيّة مع تلاميذه عن التزامه بحبّه الإلهي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم، ليحُفظ هناك كفصحٍ حقيقيٍ يُقدَّم عن البشريّة كلها، فيهدم الخطيّة بمملكتها ويُقيم ملكوته بقيامته! بصليبه دان الخطيّة في جسده، هذا الذي لم يعرف خطيّة صار خطيّة من أجلنا، لكي يحطِّم مملكتها ويبدّد سلطانها، فنقوم فيه مقدّسين بدمه، أعضاء جسده المقدّس، أبناء الملكوت الجديد.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على ذلك معلنًا إمكانيّة علامة الصليب في إقامة الملكوت بالقول: [كما أنها حطَّمت أبواب الجحيم وفتحت أبواب السماوات وقدّمت مدخلًا جديدًا للفردوس وهدمت حصون الشيّاطين، فلا عجب إن تغلَّبت أيضًا على المواد السامة والحيوانات الكاسرة، وما شابهه



=


----------



## asmicheal (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*
"أخذ بطرس إليه واِبتدأ ينتهره قائلًا: حاشاك يا رب، لا يكون لك هذا. فالتفت، وقال لبطرس: اذهب عنّي يا شيطان، أنت معثَرة لي لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس" 
[  متى 16 : 22-23]

*

 لقد ظنّ الرسول بطرس أنه إذ ينتهر السيّد رافضًا إهانته وآلامه يُعلن بذلك حبّه له. لكنّه فوجئ بالسيّد ينتهره: "اذهب عنّي يا شيطان".

بطرس الرسول الذي تقبَّل إعلان الآب عن لاهوت الابن فصار إيمانه الصخرة التي تقوم عليها الكنيسة، وحُسب أهلًا أن يتمتّع مع التلاميذ بمفاتيح الملكوت، إذ رفض الصليب دعاه السيّد "شيطانًا"، و"معثرة لي" و"مهتمّا بما للناس لا بما لله". لقد جاء السيّد يُقيم مملكته خلال صليبه، *فمن يرفض الصليب يرفض الفكر الإلهي، ويصير معثرة مهتمّا بالأمور الظاهرة، التي تفرِّح قلب الناس لا الله. فالصليب هو العمل الإلهي الذي شغل فكر الله منذ الأزل لأجل خلاصنا، بدونه يتعثّر الدخول إلى المملكة الإلهيّة، ويتحوّل الملكوت الإلهي إلى ملكوت بشري.

*

=


----------



## asmicheal (12 سبتمبر 2018)

*
"حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه:

إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه،

ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني" 
[   متى 16 - 24].*


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: أن السيّد المسيح بهذا قد وبّخ القدّيس بطرس الذي انتهره عن حمل الصليب، [كأنه يقول لبطرس: أنت تنتهرني لأني أريد أن أتألّم، لكنّني أخبرك بأنه ليس فقط من الخطأ أن تمنعني عن الآلام، وإنما أقول لك أنك لن تقدر أن تخلُص ما لم تمُت أنت أيضًا

إن كان ملكوت السموات هو التبعيّة للمسيّا الملك، فإنه لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل هذه التبعيّة ما لم يدخل دائرة الصليب، ويحمل سمات الملك نفسه، أي الصليب. يلتزم أن ينكر نفسه أو يجحدها أو يكْفر بها، فتُصلب ذاته على الصليب، لا ليعيش في ضعف وضيق بلا أحاسيس أو مشاعر أو إرادة، وإنما وهو يدخل بالروح القدس إلى صليب السيّد يموت عن ذاته، ليحمل السيّد نفسه في داخله. تختفي الإرادة البشريّة الضعيفة، لا ليعيش بلا إرادة، إنّما تحلّ إرادة المسيح الحكيمة والقادرة لتعمل فيه. ولا ليعيش بلا أحاسيس أو عواطف إنّما وهو يموت عن هذه جميعها يتقبّلها جديدة من يديّ الآب بالروح القدس، فتكون له أحاسيس السيّد المسيح نفسه ورقَّته ووداعته وحنوُّه، ليحيا حاملًا سمات المسيح متجلِّية فيه. هذا هو مفهوم الصليب أنه يحمل خسارة، لكن في الحقيقة هو مكسب، وفيما يبيع المسيحي كل شيء يقتني ما هو أعظم.


=


----------



## asmicheal (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*

"فإنّ من أراد أن يخلّص نفسه يُهلكها، ومن يُهلك نفسه من أجلي يجدها. لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كلّه وخسر نفسه؟! أو ماذا يُعطي الإنسان فداء عن نفسه؟!" 
[ متى 16 -25-26].*

القدّيس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي في رسالته إلى أهل روما هكذا [ماذا تفيدني ملذّات العالم؟ ما لي وفتنة ممالك هذا العالم؟ إني أُفضِّل أن أموت مع المسيح من أن أملك أطراف المسكونة، إني أطلب المسيح الذي مات من أجلنا، وقام أيضًا من أجلنا. قد قربت الساعة التي سأُولد فيها، اغفروا لي يا إخوتي، دعوني أحيا، اُتركوني أموت. إني أريد أن أكون لله. لا تتركوني في العالم، لا تتركوني ومغريات الأرض. دعوني أبْلغ إلى النور النقي


*     ينكر الإنسان ذاته عندما لا يهتمّ بجسده متى جُلد أو احتمل آلامًا مشابهة، إنّما يحتملها بصبر

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     إذ يحب أحد الله يبغض ذاته أي إنساننا الجسداني... ففي داخلنا وفي أفكارنا وقلوبنا وإرادتنا قوّة غير عادية تعمل دائمًا كل يوم وفي كل لحظة لتسحبنا من الله؛ تقترح علينا أفكارًا ورغبات واهتمامات ونيّات ومشاغل وكلمات، وأعمال باطلة تثير فينا الشهوات وتدفعها بعنف فينا؛ أقصد المكر والحسد والطمع والكبرياء والمجد الباطل والكسل والعصيان والعناد والخداع والغضب

الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت



=


----------



## asmicheal (16 سبتمبر 2018)

*"فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله" [متى 16  :  27].

*

الحياة الملكوتيّة التي نعيشها هنا وننعم بها ما هي إلا عربون للحياة الخالدة الممتدّة فوق حدود الزمن حين يظهر السيّد المسيح الملك مع ملائكته ليجازي كل واحد حسب عمله. إن كان الإيمان هو أساس الملكوت إلا أنه يلزم أن يكون "عمليًا" حتى يقدّم لنا السيّد الأكاليل الأبديّة مجازيًا "كل واحد حسب عمله".

وإذ أراد أن يدخل بتلاميذه إلى هذا الملكوت بطريقة ملموسة سمح لثلاثة من تلاميذه أن ينعموا بتجلّيه، ليختبروا لحظات من الحياة الملكوتيّة الأخرويّة


=


----------



## asmicheal (18 سبتمبر 2018)

*
"الحق أقول لكم إن من القيام ههنا قومًا لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الإنسان آتيًا في ملكوته" [ متى   16   :28]
*


القديس أمبروسيوس أنه يليق بالمؤمن أن ينعم بالتمتّع بهذه الحياة السماويّة في عربونها وهو بعد على الأرض، إذ يقول: [ليس أخنوخ وحده حيّ، إذ ليس بمفرده أُخذ إلى فوق لكن بولس أيضًا أُخذ إلى فوق ليلتقي بالمسيح
وكأنه يليق بنا أن نتمتّع بارتفاع النفس إلى فوق لتحيا مع السيّد المسيح السماوي فلا يغلبها الموت إلى الأبد.


=


----------



## asmicheal (19 سبتمبر 2018)

*
التجلى
"بعد ستّة أيام" [ انجيل متى 17 : 1]

*

التجلّي هو دخول بالنفس إلى تذوّق الحياة الأخرويّة، لترى عريسها قادمًا في ملكوته، معلنًا لها أمجاده الإلهيّة بالقدر الذي يمكنها أن تحتمله وهي بعد في الجسد. هذا العمل الإلهي الذي تحقّق بطريقة ملموسة على جبل تابور أمام ثلاثة من التلاميذ ونبيّين من رجال العهد القديم، يتحقّق بصورة أو أخرى داخل القلب من حين إلى آخر، لكي يقدر أن ينسحب نحو العُرس الأبدي مشتاقًا إلى الانطلاق نحو الحياة الإنقضائيّة، فيحمل دفعة روحيّة قويّة تسند الإنسان في حمله الصليب والشهادة للسيّد المسيح.

ارتبط التجلّي بأحداث الصلب والقيامة، فإنه لا يمكن للمؤمن أن يرتفع على جبل التجلّي ليرى بهاء السيّد ما لم يقبل صليبه ويدخل معه آلامه ليختبر قوّة قيامته فيه، فيُعلن الرب أمجاده له. ومن جانب آخر ما كان يمكن للتلاميذ أن يتقبّلوا آلامه ويُدكوا سرّ قيامته ما لم يهيِّئهم - خلال ثلاثة منهم - بالتجلّي.
اختار السيّد المسيح ثلاثة من تلاميذه للتمتّع بالتجلّي، هم بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، فإن بطرس الذي يعني الصخرة يُشير إلى الإيمان، ويعقوب عُرف بجهاده وحياته البارة، كما عُرف يوحنا بالحبيب. وكأن النفس لن ترتفع على جبل تابور للتمتّع برؤية عريسها في ملكوته الأبدي، ما لم تحمل في داخلها الإيمان العامل بالمحبّة. ويرى القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه أن الثلاثة رجال يشيرون إلى البشريّة كلها، كل الأمم، التي جاءت كنسلٍ لسام وحام ويافث، صار لها حق الصعود مع السيّد للتمتّع بتجلّيه

لا يقدر الإنسان أن ينطلق إلى الملكوت ليرى المجد الإلهي إلا خلال كلمة الله المكتوبة وكلمة الله المتجسّد. فإن السيّد المسيح المتجسّد يحملنا خلال الكلمة المكتوبة وينطلق بنا فيه ومعه ليرتفع بنا إلى القمم العالية منفردين، فيتصاغر العالم جدًا في أعيننا، ونخلع عنّا كل ارتباك وهمّ، كما يفقد العالم قوّة إغراءاته، لتنسحب قلوبنا بالكامل نحو السماء، فنرى ملكوت الرب معلنًا أمامنا وفينا.

=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2018)

"*وتغيّرت هيئته قدّامهم، وأضاء وجهه كالشمس،

وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور" [ متى 17 : 2].

*


هذا التغيير في الحقيقة هو كشف لحقيقة مخفيّة وأمجاد قد سترها الله وراء الجسد حتى يمكنه أن يقترب من جُبلتنا الضعيفة، ونحن نقترب إليه دون أن نحترق! إنه يُعلن بهاء لاهوته قدر ما نحتمل وحسبما يسندنا، حتى ندخل في اليوم الأخير إلى التمتّع بكمال أمجاده.

هذا التجلّي أيضًا كان بصورة أو أخرى لحسابنا، فكما بإعلان بنوَّته الإلهيّة الفريدة في مياه المعموديّة صار لنا حق البنوّة فيه للآب، فقد صار لنا بالتجلّي حق التمتّع بالطبيعة الجديدة المجيّدة التي على صورته المقدّسة، بخلعنا الإنسان العتيق الفاسد وحملنا الإنسان الجديد، والذي يتجدّد أيضًا كل يوم في المسيح يسوع بروحه القدّوس، فينطلق بنا من مجد إلى مجد، ويرتفع بنا من جبل إلى جبل، واهبًا إيّانا جناحيّ حمامة منطلقة نحو عريسها لتستقرّ في أحضانه، وتبقى معه في الفلك الأبدي بين يديه.

يضيء وجه السيّد كالشمس فتستضيء حياتنا به كالقمر، ونبقى في نوره الأبدي لا تقدر الظلمة الدهرية أن تقترب إلينا، ولا يكون لرئيسها موضع فينا، لا في الروح ولا في الجسد. نتلألأ كمؤمنين حقيقيّين على جبل التجلّي بنور السيّد المسيح ككواكبٍ مشرقةٍ مملوءةٍ بهاءً، فتضيء نفوسنا بثمار الروح القدس والنار وتتقدّس أجسادنا بكل أعضائها وأحاسيسها ومواهبها وعواطفها، ويتحوّل الإنسان إلى ملاك منير منجذب نحو النور بغير تردّد.


*     أضاء وجهه ليس كما أضاء وجه موسى من الخارج، وإنما أشعّ مجد لاهوته من وجهه (أي من ذاته)، ومع هذا ظلّت أمجاده فيه. من ذاته يشع نوره ويبقى نوره فيه. إنه لا يأتيه من الخارج ليزيِّنه...! ولا يقبله لاستخدامه إلى حين! إنه لم يكشف لهم أعماق لاهوته التي لا تُدرك، وإنما كشف لهم قدر ما تقدر أعين التلاميذ أن تتقبّل وتميّز!

مار إفرآم السرياني

أما الثوب الأبيض فيُشير إلى كنيسة المسيح الملتصقة به كمن هو ملتحف بها، قد صارت بيضاء كالنور لأن عريسها حالّ في داخلها، شمس البرّ الذي جاء يضيء فيها، فتصير بيضاء كالنور، تحمل طبيعة النور. وقد سبق فرأينا[643] أن هذا الثوب يُشير إلى العرس الأبدي، حيث تتقدّم أيضًا العروس بثوب إلى الرجلين (رؤ 19: 8). لتُزفّ مع عريسها في حضرة الأربعة وعشرين قِسِّيسًا.



*     ثيابه هي الكنيسة... في هذا الثوب كان بولس كما لو كان هُدْبًا، إذ قال عن نفسه: "لأني أصغر الرسل" (1 كو 15: 9). في موضع آخر يقول: "لأني آخر الرسل"؛ الهُدْب في الثوب هو آخر وأقل شيء فيه، لذلك فإن المرأة التي كانت تعاني من نزف الدم إذ لمست هُدْب ثوب المسيح بَرِئت، هكذا الكنيسة التي جاءت من الأمم صارت صحيحة خلال تعاليم بولس الرسول. أي عجبٍ في الإشارة إلى الكنيسة بالثوب الأبيض إن سمعت إشعياء النبي يقول: "إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبْيَض كالثلج" (إش 1: 18)‍‍![644]

القديس أغسطينوس

ويُعلّق العلامة أوريجينوس على قول الإنجيلي: "تغيّرت هيْئته قدّامهم" [2]، مركِّزًا على كلمة "قدّامهم". فإن السيّد المسيح هو هو لا يتغيّر، لكن من يتطلّع إليه خلال الأناجيل المقدّسة دون أن يصعد على جبل الحكمة المقدّسة، لا يقدر أن يرى مجده ويُدرك أسراره، أمّا من يرتفع على هذا الجبل فينعم بالتجلّي.


=


----------



## asmicheal (23 سبتمبر 2018)

*
"وإذا موسى وإيليّا قد ظهرا لهم يتّكلمان معه" 
[ متى 17 : 3].*


ليس عجيبًا أن الله الذي يُعلن ملكوته هنا خلال شعبه وسط كنيسته مختفيًا فيها، يُعلن لنا بهاءه الأبدي ليس منعزلًا عنّا. إنه يحيط به قدّيسوه وينعمون بالحديث معه كأب وأخ بكر وعريس وصديق. 

أولًا: *كان موسى الرجل الذي شهد عنه الله نفسه أنه أحلم إنسان على الأرض، إذ قاد هذا الشعب غليظ الرقبة أربعين عامًا وسط تذمُّرات منهم بلا انقطاع، يشفع فيهم لدي الله. لقد أعلن الله غضبه،* بقوله: "اتركني ليَحمَى غضبي عليهم وأفنيهم فأصيِّرك شعبًا عظيمًا" (خر 32: 10)، أمّا هو فتضرّع عنهم أمامهم، مفضلًا الشعب عن نفسه بقوله: "والآن إن غفرتَ خطيتّهم وإلا فامحني من كتابك الذي كَتبتْ" (خر 32: 32). وكان إيليّا الرجل الناري الملتهب بالغيرة الذي وقف أمام أخاب الملك وإيزابل، وقتل كهنة البعل، وطلب نارًا لتحرق رسل الملك... وكأن ملكوت المسيح إنّما هو ملكوت الوداعة والحلم، لكن ليس بلا غيرة؛ ملكوت الحب ولكن ليس بتدليل؛ الملكوت المتَّسِع لمغفرة الخطايا والصفْح عن السقطات في استحقاقات الدم، ولكن ليس في استهانة أو استهتار. فالسيّد المسيح بتجلّيه يكشف عن ملكوته الذي هو كنيسته، تحمل روح الحلم فتشفع في الخطاة، خلال الصليب المقدّس، لكن دون تهاون في الحق أو مهادنة مع الخطيّة.

لعلّ السيّد أحضر موسى وإيليّا كمََثلين للتلاميذ فيََغِِيروا منهما في الأمور الحُسنَى، *فتكون لهم وداعة موسى وغيرة إيليّا على مجد الله.

*

ثانيًا: جاء موسى النبي إلى حضرة الملك المسيّا ممثِّلًا الأعضاء الراقدة في الرب، النفوس التي رحلت عنّا بالجسد لكنها مرتبطة معنا حول المسيح الواحد الذي يملك على الجميع. وأما إيليّا النبي فجاء يمثّل الأعضاء المجاهدة إذ لم يمت إيليّا. *وكأن الكل يلتقون معًا كأحياء في الرب.
*
يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [بهذا يُخبرهم أن له سلطان على الموت والحياة، وأنه المدبِّر في الأعالي وأسفل، لهذا جلب من مات، ومن لم يُعاني من الموت

ثالثًا: إن كان موسى قد تسلّم الناموس وإيليّا يمثّل الأنبياء، فإن تجلِّي السيّد المسيح بينهما إنّما يُشير إلى أنه هو غاية الناموس ومركز النبوّات.


رابعًا: *موسى وإيليّا يمثّلان رجال العهد القديم، وبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا يمثِّلون رجال العهد الجديد، وكأن السيّد المسيح هو مركز الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه، أو هو سرّ خلاص الكل ومشتهى الجميع.* يرى القديس مار أفرام السرياني أن موسى وإيليّا جاءا نيابة عن رجال العهد القديم يشاركان رجال العهد الجديد بهجتهم بالتمتّع بالمسيّا المخلّص الذي طال انتظار البشريّة له، إذ يقول: [هكذا كان حديثهما معه؛ يقدّمان له الشكر إذ حقّق ما قالاه هما وكل الأنبياء... لقد امتلأ الأنبياء بهجة وأيضًا التلاميذ بصعودهم على الجبل. لقد فرح الأنبياء لأنهم شاهدوا تأنّسه... وابتهج التلاميذ لأنهم رأوا مجد لاهوته الذي لم يكونوا بعد قد عرفوه.]



خامسًا: يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن الجموع سبق فقالت عن السيّد أنه إيليّا أو أحد الأنبياء (مت 16: 14)، لهذا ج*اء بقائدي طغمة الأنبياء ليُظهر لتلاميذه الفارق بين العبيد والرب، وأن بطرس على حق في اعترافه أنه ابن الله الحيّ.*



سادسًا: إن كان السيّد المسيح في طريقة للمحاكمة يُتّهم بأنه صانع شرّ أي ناقض للناموس، ومجدّف أذ ينسب لنفسه مجد الآب. ل*هذا قدّم السيّد شهادة سابقة على مستوى فائق من موسى كمستلم الناموس يشهد للسيّد أنه حافظ للناموس وليس ناقضًا له؛ ومن إيليّا الغيور على مجد الله معلِنًا مجد يسوع. وكأن موسى جاء يشهد عن المسيح أنه ليس بفاعل شر،ّ وإيليّا يشهد عنه أنه ليس بمجدّف.
*


سابعًا: جاء موسى وإيليّا يُعلنان ا*لغلبة الحقيقيّة للسيّد المسيح على الشيطان*. لقد واجه موسى فرعون وغلب، وواجه إيليّا آخاب وغلب، أمّا يسوع فيُواجه إبليس ليغلب عن البشريّة كلها وباسمها.



ثامنًا: *إذ ارتفع موسى على جبل سيناء تقبَّل الشريعة المقدّسة وسط سحاب كثيف، أمّا إيليّا وهو على الجبل فطلب من الله أن يُرسل نارًا ليحرق رئيسيّ الخمسين وجنودهما. لقد تحقّق هذا في كماله في المسيح يسوع ربّنا* الذي هو كلمة الله المقدّم لنا خلال تجسّده ،مختفيًا كما في سحاب، فلا يقدر أحد أن يعاينه بنفسه. وهو النار المتّقدة الذي أحرق رياء اليهود ووثنيّة الأمم لتقديس البشريّة كلها.



تاسعًا: يقدّم لنا القديس جيروم تعليلًا لظهور موسى وإيليّا بقوله: [لنلاحظ أنه رفض تقديم آية من السماء للكتبة والفرّيسيّين الذين طلبوا منه ذلك، وها هو ي*عطي علامة من السماء لكي يزيد إيمان تلاميذه، إيليّا نزل من حيث صعد، وموسى يقوم من بين الأموات.]*



عاشرًا: في التجلّي ظهر موسى وإيليّا وكان حاضرًا بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا؛ فكان السيّد على الجبل بين خمسة من رجال العهدين، *وكأن السيّد يريد أن نرتفع بروحه القدّوس إلى جبل تابور فيتجلّى خلال الحواس الخمس المقدّسة*

فكلما تقدّست الحواس أعلن السيّد مجده فينا، وظهر بهاءه مُعلنًا في حياتنا.



إحدى عشر: إن كان *موسى وإيليّا من رجال العهد القديم الذين اهتم بقداسة الجسد، فإن بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا من رجال العهد الجديد الذين اهتموا بقداسة الروح، وكأنّ تجلّي السيّد المسيح يتحقّق بتقديس الجسد والروح معًا.*

=


----------



## asmicheal (24 سبتمبر 2018)

*

"فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع: يا رب جيد أن نكون ههنا،

فإن شئتَ نصنع هنا ثلاث مظال،

لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة، ولإيليّا واحدة" 
[متى 17: 4]*


يرى العلامة أوريجينوس أن ما قاله الرسول بطرس من شوقه للبقاء في هذا الموضع قصد به بقاء السيّد هناك حتى لا ينزل ههنا، وذلك لخوفه على الرب إذ سمع أنه ينبغي أن يصعد إلى أورشليم. وإذ لم يجسر أن يكرّر القول له: "ارحم نفسك ولا تصعد" استخدم وسيلة أخرى لتحقيق ما في ذهنه. لقد رأى في هذا المكان المنفرد والهادئ موضعًا لائقًا للبقاء فيه. وإذ رغب أن يبقى فيه على الدوام كمكان للسكن طلب أن يصنع ثلاث مظال. لقد ظنّ بهذا أن الرب لا يصعد إلى أورشليم وبالتالي لا يتعرّض للموت. وإذ كان يُعلم أن الكتبة يترقّبونه فكّر أن معهم إيليّا الذي أنزل نارًا على الجبل (2 مل 1) وموسى الذي دخل في السحابة وتكلّم مع الله (خر 24: 33)، بهذا يكون هذا الجبل موضعًا لائقًا للاختفاء لا يمكن لأحد المضطهِدين أن يعرفه.

*     إنك ترغب في البقاء على الجبل يا بطرس، انزل "اكْرِزْ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، اِعكف على ذلك في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب. وبّخ، انتهر، عظ بكل أناة وتعليم" (2 تي4 : 2). احتمل، جاهد... حتى تنال ما يعنيه ثوب المسيح الأبيض من بهاء وجمال خلال عمل المحبّة المستقيم. فإنه متى قُرئ الرسول نسمعه يمدح المحبّة، قائلًا: "لا تطلب ما لنفسها" (1 كو 13: 5)... وفي موضع آخر يطالب أعضاء المسيح أي المؤمنين بهذا الأساس للمحبّة: "لا يطلب أحد ما لنفسه، بل كل واحد ما هو للآخر" (1 كو 10: 24)... ويتحدّث عن نفسه: "غير طالب ما يوافق نفسي بل الكثيرين لكي يخلّصوا" (1 كو 10: 33). هذا ما لم يفهمه بطرس حين رغب في البقاء مع المسيح على الجبل، لقد حُفظ هذا ليكون لك يا بطرس بعد الموت (أي في السماء)، أمّا الآن فيلزمك أن تنزل للعمل على الأرض لكي تخدم عليها. لقد نزل "الحياة (يسوع)" على الأرض لكي يُرذَل ويُصلَب ويُذبَح، نزل الخبز لكي يجوع، نزل الطريق لكي يتعب، نزل الينبوع لكي يعطش، فهل ترفض أنت هذا العمل؟ لا تطلب ما هو لنفسك، بل لتكن لك المحبّة. أكرز بالحق، حينئذ تنطلق إلى الأبديّة لثمر السلام والأمان

القديس أغسطينوس




=


----------



## asmicheal (25 سبتمبر 2018)

*

"وفيما هو يتّكلم إذ سحابة نيِّرة ظلَّلتهم،

وصوت من السحابة، قائلًا:

هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت، له اِسمعوا" 
[متى 17  : 5].
*

إن كانت السحابة تُشير إلى الحضرة الإلهيّة، هذه التي كانت تملأ جبل سيناء حين قدّم الرب الناموس لموسى (خر 24: 15)، وكانت تملأ خيمة الاجتماع عندما كان الله يتحدّث مع موسى، ويأتي السيّد المسيح في مجيئه الأخير راكبًا إيّاها، فإن السحابة هنا "نيِّرة"، إعلانًا عن عمل التجلّي في حياة المؤمنين. فالنفس إذ تلتقي بالسيّد وتتعرَّف على أسراره قدر ما تحتمل، تستنير أكثر فأكثر بإعلانات سماويّة داخليّة. فتسمع صوت الآب: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت له اسمعوا". هذا هو أعظم إعلان يتقبّله الإنسان من الله في أعماق قلبه، وهو إدراك بنوّة المسيح الطبيعيّة لله كموضع سرور الآب، فتذوب نفسه داخليًا خلال اتّحادها بالابن الوحيد، وتشعر بدفء الحب الإلهي، وتتلمّس رضا الله الآب لها في الابن، وفرحه بها فيه، فتسمع لصوت الآب، وتخضع لعمل المسيح فيها بكونه رأسها! لا يطلب المسيحي إعلانات ملموسة يفخر بها، إنّما هذا هو جوهر إعلان الآب له: تلامسه الحقيقي بالابن الوحيد ليكون موضع سرور الآب خلال طاعته الكاملة حبًا وتواضعًا.
*     صنع الله السحابة كخيمة إلهيّة، كانت منيرة، إذ هي مثال للقيامة العتيدة تظلِّل الأبرار الذين كانوا قد احتموا فيها واستناروا بها...

ولكن ما هي هذه السحابة المنيرة التي تظلِّل الأبرار؟

ألعلَّها هي القوّة الأبويَّة التي يصدر منها صوت الآب شاهدًا للابن أنه المحبوب وموضع السرور، ويحثْ من هم تحت ظلِّه أن يسمعوا له؟! إنه كما تكلَّم قديمًا يبقى يتّكلم على الدوام بإرادته.

السحابة المنيرة تعني الروح القدس الذي يظلّل على الأبرار، ويقدّم النبوّات الخاصة بالأمور الإلهيّة...

أتجاسر فأقول هي أيضًا المخلّص...

السحابة النيِّرة التي للآب والابن والروح القدس تظلِّل تلاميذ يسوع الحقيقيّين، أو تظلِّل الإنجيل والناموس والأنبياء حيث تضيء للذين يقدرون أن يروا نورها في (الكتاب المقدّس)[651].

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     مصدر هذا الظل هو روح الله الذي لا يظلم قلوب البشر، بل يكشف لها الخفيات، هذا نجده في موضع آخر حيث يقول الملاك: "قوّة العليّ تظلِّلك".

لم توجد السحابة بسبب رطوبة الجبال المدخِّنة (مز 103: 32) ولا بخار الهواء المتكثِّف، ولا غطَّت السماء بظلمة مرهبة، وإنما كانت سحابة نيِّرة، لا تبلِّلنا بالأمطار والسيول، ولا تغمرنا بطوفان، وإنما نَداها الذي يرسله كلمة الله يغمر قلوب البشر بالإيمان[652].

القديس أمبروسيوس

*     عندما يهدّد الرب بالتأديب، يأتي في ظلام السحاب كما في سيناء (خر 19)، أمّا هنا فإذ أراد أن يُعلّم لا أن يؤدِّب ظهرت سحابة نيِّرة.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     هؤلاء الذين فكّروا في صنع غطاء أرضي من الأغصان أو مظلَّة قد تغطُّوا محتمين في سحابة نيِّرة، هكذا يكون لنا نحن أيضًا!

القديس جيروم

[سُمع صوت الآب من السماوات، مقدّمًا شهادة عن الابن، ومصحِّحًا خطأ بطرس، معلّما إيّاه الحق... لذلك أكمل قائلًا: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب"، لأجله أقيموا خيمة!

إنه ابني وهؤلاء عبيدي!]
 القديس جيروم




=


----------



## asmicheal (26 سبتمبر 2018)

*
"ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدًا،

فجاء يسوع ولمسهم، وقال:

قوموا، لا تخافوا" 
[   متى 17  : 7].
*


يرتبط التجلّي بالصلب والقيامة، فقد أوضح معلّمنا لوقا البشير أن السيّد المسيح كان يتحدّث مع موسى وإيليّا في الأمور العتيد حدوثها أي آلامه، وأما متّى البشير فأعلن عن سقوط التلاميذ على وجوههم وخوفهم جدًا حتى يمد السيّد يده، ويلمسهم القائم من الأموات، فيقومون من سقوطهم وينزع عنهم الخوف.

سقوط التلاميذ على وجوههم يُعلن عن سقوط كل البشريّة تمامًا، وعجزها التام عن القيام والالتقاء مع الله، إذ صارت وجوههم في التراب ساقطة، لا تقدر على معاينة الأمجاد السماويّة. وحلول الخوف الشديد فيهم يُشير إلى فُقدان السلام الحقيقي، لذلك جاءهم يسوع إشارة إلى نزوله إلينا، ومدّ يده مؤكِّدًا تجسّده. أمّا لمسه إيّاهم، فهو علامة حلوله في وسطنا كواحد منّا، يقدر أن يمدّ لنا يده فنقبلها. أخيرًا بسلطان أقامهم ونزع الخوف عنهم. حقًا لقد ظهرت قصّة سقوط الإنسان وقيامه خلال عمل الله الخلاصي واضحة على جبل التجلّي. وكأن سرّ التجلّي إنّما هو سرّ إعلان الله الدائم فينا، بكونه ابن الله المتجسّد المصلوب والقائم من الأموات، من أجلنا جاء ليقيمنا ونبتهج بعمله فينا.

*     إذ كانوا ساقطين منطرحين على الأرض وغير قادرين على القيام تحدّث معهم بوداعة ولمسهم. فبلمسه إيّاهم انصرف الخوف عنهم، وصارت أعضاؤهم المرتعبة قويّة... وكما شفاهم بلمسة يده، شفاهم أيضًا بوصيّته لذلك تبع هذا بقوله: "قوموا، لا تخافوا". لقد نزع عنهم الخوف أولًا حتى يقدّم لهم تعليمه.

القديس جيروم

*     أقامهم الابن الذي اِعتاد أن يُقيم الساقطين

القديس أمبروسيوس

=


----------



## asmicheal (29 سبتمبر 2018)

*

"فرفعوا أعينهم ولم يروا أحدًا إلا يسوع وحده.

وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل وأوصاهم يسوع، قائلًا:

لا تُعلموا أحدًا بما رأيتم،

حتى يقوم ابن الإنسان من الأموات"
 [متى 17  : 8-9].
*

إذ يختبر المؤمن قوّة قيامة السيّد يرفع عينيه بالروح القدس فلا يرى في قلبه إلا يسوع المسيح وحده يملأ كل حياته. بالقيامة دخل إلى العُليِّة ليكون هو وحده سِرّ سلامهم الحقيقي وفرحهم، يشبع كل احتياجاتهم.

أما وصيّته لهم بالصمت فلأنه يريدهم أن يأخذوا فترة تأمّل فيما حدث، ليروا أحداث التجلّي في قلوبهم، لا في أحداث خارجيّة، فيتمثلوا بالقدّيسة مريم التي كانت تحفظ الأمور متفكِّرة بها في قلبها (لو 2: 19). ولعلّه أراد منهم الصمت حتى يختبروا بأنفسهم القيامة، ويتجلّى السيّد في حياتهم الداخليّة، عندئذ يكرزون بالتجلّي ويعلنونه. وكما يقول القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: [أمرهم بالصمت فيما يخُص ما رأوه حتى يمتلئوا بالروح القدس ويشهدوا للروحيّات.]

=


----------



## asmicheal (1 أكتوبر 2018)

*"وسأله تلاميذه قائلين:

فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليّا ينبغي أن يأتي أولًا؟

فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم:

إن إيليّا يأتي أولًا، ويرُد كل شيء.

ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليّا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه،

بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا" 
[متى 17  : 10-12].

*


كان للكتبة معرفة نظريّة، فقد فهموا من النبوّات أن إيليّا يسبق مجيء المسيّا. جاء لكنهم ولم يعرفوه ولا قبلوه، إنّما عملوا به ما أرادوا.

من هو إيليّا إلا يوحنا المعمدان، إذ "فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" [13]. لقد جاء يوحنا بروح إيليّا، لا بمعنى أنه تقمَّص روحه، وإنما يحمل فكره الناري وغيرته الملتهبة على مجد الله، وحياته النُسكيّة في البرّيّة، ليمهّد الطريق بالتوبة من أجل المسيّا المخلّص.

إن كان سيِّدنا قد جاء مترفّقا بنا ولطيفًا للغاية يشتهي خلاصنا، لكن يلزمنا أن يدخل إيليّا الغيور إلى حياتنا ليهيّئ القلب للمخلّص بالمناداة بالتوبة. إن كان التجلّي هو إعلان ملكوت الله السماوي فينا، فلا طريق لهذا التجلّي فينا بدون إيليّا، أي التوبة.


=


----------



## asmicheal (2 أكتوبر 2018)

*
 "ولما جاءوا إلى الجمع تقدّم إليه رجل جاثيًا له، وقائلًا: يا سيّد ارحم ابني، فإنه يُصرَع ويتألّم شديدًا، ويقع كثيرًا في النار، وكثيرًا في الماء" 
[متى  17  : 14-15].
*


هذه هي علامات العبوديّة لإبليس والدخول في مملكته، حيث يفقد الإنسان اتّزانه الداخلي وسلامه. فيصير في حالة صرَعْ، ويخسر كل سلام حقيقي. يعيش في آلام داخليّة عنيفة، ويُلقِّيه في صراعات متضاربة، تارة يلتهب بنار الغضب العنيف يحرق كل ما هو حوله، بل يحرق نفسه في نيران لا تنطفئ، وتارة يرتمي في مياه الشهوات الجسديّة ومحبّة العالم، مستهينًا بكل شيء من أجل لذّة مؤقَّتة. في مرارة نقول أن الإنسان بخضوعه للخطيّة وارتباطه بمملكة الظلمة يفقد سلام فكره وجسده وروحه، فيعجز عن التفكير السليم ويخسر حياته الروحيّة، وحتى الجسد أيضًا يصير تحت الألم!

=


----------



## asmicheal (8 أكتوبر 2018)

*
أحضرته إلى تلاميذك فلم يقدروا أن يشفوه. فأجاب يسوع وقال: أيها الجيل غير المؤمن، إلى متى أكون معكم؟ إلى متى احتملكم. قدّموه إلى ههنا"
 [متى 17 : 16-17]
*
"عدم الإيمان" هو العائق الذي حرم حتى التلاميذ من إمكانيّة إخراج الشيطان، وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [انتهر ربّنا يسوع المسيح غير المؤمنين حتى الذين هم تلاميذه كما سمعنا في الإنجيل الذي قُرئ الآن. لأنه عندما قالوا له: لماذا لم نقدر أن نخرجه؟ أجابهم قائلًا: "لعدم إيمانكم". إن كان الرسل غير مؤمنين، فمن هم المؤمنون؟ ماذا نفعل نحن الحِملان إن كانت الكباش تهتز؟ لكن الله برحمته لم يستخفْ بهم في عدم إيمانهم، بل انتهرهم وسنَدهم، جعلهم كاملين... لقد شعروا بضعفهم إذ قالوا في موضع آخر: "زد إيماننا" (لو 17: 5)، وكان لمعرفتهم نقصهم نفعًا عظيمًا، إذ تعرَّفوا على من يسألونه... توجَّهوا بقلوبهم إلى الينبوع قارعين ليفتح لهم فيمتلئون، فقد أراد أن يقرع عليه البشر[654]!] كما يقول: [لنُصلِّ، ولنتكِّل على الله فنحيا... لندعوه كما دعاه التلاميذ، قائلين للرب"زد إيماننا

لقد عجز التلاميذ عن طرد الشيطان بسبب عدم إيمانهم [20]. لهذا نصحهم السيّد بالصوم والصلاة لمساندتهم في طرده بالإيمان


=


----------



## asmicheal (9 أكتوبر 2018)

*
"الحق أقول لكم لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبّة خردل، لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل، ولا يكون شيء غير ممكنٍ لديكم. وأمّا هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم"
 [ متى 17 : 20-21].*

هكذا يربط السيّد المسيح الإيمان بالصلاة والصوم، فإن كنّا بالإيمان نختفي في المسيح يسوع ربّنا الحال فينا، ليطرد العدوّ عنّا هذا الذي لا يقدر أن يقف أمامه، فإنّ إيماننا هذا لا يكون عاملًا بدون الجهاد خلال الصلاة والصوم.

ما هو هذا الجبل الذي لم يستطع التلاميذ نقله من موضعه في ذلك الحين، إلا ما كتبَ عنه إرميا النبي "أعطوا الرب إلهكم مجدًا قبل أن يجعل ظلامًا، وقبلما تعثر أرجلكم على جبال العتمة" (إر 13: 16). إن جبل الخطيّة المظلم الذي يدفع الشيطان الخليقة إليه ليفقدها البنوّة لله، ويقتنصها كأبناء للظلمة. هذا هو الجبل الذي نزحزحه بالإيمان خلال الصلاة والصوم كما علمنا سيِّدنا. وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إذ كان يحثّهم على الصلاة أنهى حديثه بقوله: "وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم". إن كان يليق بالإنسان أن يصلّي ليُخرج الشيطان من آخر، فكم بالأولى يليق به أن يُصلّي ليخرج منه طمعه وسكره وترفهه ونجاسته! كم من الأمور قاطنة في الإنسان لو بقيت فيه لا يُقبل في ملكوت السماوات


=


----------



## asmicheal (10 أكتوبر 2018)

*

"وفيما هم يتردّدون في الجليل، قال لهم يسوع:

ابن الإنسان سوف يسلَّم إلى أيدي الناس.

فيقتلونه، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم، فحزنوا جدًا"
 [  متى 17  : 22-23].*


إن كان الارتفاع إلى جبل التجلّي يملأ التلاميذ فرحًا وبهجة، يليق بهم أن ينزلوا إلى الحياة المجاهدة ليسمعوا السيّد من حين إلى آخر، يؤكّد التزامه بتسليم نفسه بين أيدي الناس ليُقتل فتُعلن قيامته. لم يكن التجلّي إلا طريقًا يسند التلاميذ في مرحلة حياتهم مع السيّد المسيح المصلوب، فينعموا بقيامته ويدخلوا إلى بهجة تجلٍّ دائمٍ.



=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أكتوبر 2018)

*

 ولما جاءوا إلى كفرناحوم تقدم الذين يأخذون الدرهمين إلى بطرس وقالوا: أما يوفي معلمكم الدرهمين

 قال: بلى. فلما دخل البيت سبقه يسوع قائلا: ماذا تظن يا سمعان؟ ممن يأخذ ملوك الأرض الجباية أو الجزية، أمن بنيهم أم من الأجانب

قال له بطرس: من الأجانب. قال له يسوع: فإذا البنون أحرار

ولكن لئلا نعثرهم، اذهب إلى البحر وألق صنارة، والسمكة التي تطلع أولا خذها، ومتى فتحت فاها تجد إستارا، فخذه وأعطهم عني وعنك

 ( متى 17 :  24 - 27 )



*
خضع السيّد المسيح مع تلاميذه لإيفاء الجباية أو الجزية، ليؤكّد مبدأ هامًا في حياتنا الإيمانيّة: أن انتماءنا السماوي يهبنا طاعة وخضوعًا لملوك العالم أو الرؤساء، فنلتزم بتقديم واجباتنا الوطنيّة. فالمسيحي وهو يحمل السيّد المسيح ملكًا سماويًا داخل قلبه، إنّما يحمل روح الوداعة والخضوع في حب للوطن وطاعة.

إن كان بطرس الرسول قد دُعي للتكريس الكامل والتفرّغ للخدمة لحساب الملكوت السماوي، لكن دون تجاهل للحياة الواقعيّة. لهذا ذهب إلى البحر كما إلى العالم، وألقى بالصنارة ليعمل، وإنِّما بقدر ضئيل، فيجد الله قد أعدّ له أستارًا في فم سمكة، ليفي به عن سيّده وعن نفسه. لقد قدّس الله العمل، لكن دون أن يرتبك فيه الإنسان، أو يدخل به إلى روح الطمع، وإنِّما من أجل الاحتياجات الضروريّة.

ولعلّ ما فعله بطرس كان يمثِّل التزام المؤمنين ككل، الكنيسة في جامعيّتها، أما بعد حلول الروح القدس فالتزم الرسل للتفرّغ للخدمة ليس احتقارًا للعمل اليومي العادي، وإنما من أجل عدم الارتباك به.

يُعلن القديس كيرلس الكبير على تصرُّف السيّد المسيح هنا بقوله: [إذ صار الابن الوحيد كلمة الله مثلْنا، وحمل قياس الطبيعة البشريّة انحنى لنير العبوديّة، فدفع بإرادته لجامع الجزية اليهودي الدرهمين حسب ناموس موسى، لكن هذا لم يمنع سِمة المجد الذي فيه. وكأن خضوعنا لكل نظام بروح الرضا والفرح لا يعني إلا مشاركة للسيّد المسيح في خضوعه لننعم معه بمشاركته مجده الداخلي.

=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أكتوبر 2018)

"*في تلك الساعة تقدّم التلاميذ إلى يسوع، قائلين:

فمن هو أعظم في ملكوت السماوات؟

فدعا يسوع إليه ولدًا وأقامه في وسطهم، وقال:

الحق أقول لكم، إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد

فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات" 
[     متى 18  :  1-4 ].

*
أحاديث السيِّد المسيح وتصرُّفاته قد ألهَبت قلوب التلاميذ نحو التمتّع بملكوت السماوات، لكنهم لم يكونوا بعد قادرين على التخلُّص من الفكر المادي الذي تثقَّفوا به وورثوه أبًا عن جِدْ، فظنّوه ملكوتًا زمنيًا وسلطانًا أرضيًا، لذا اشتهى كل منهم أن ينعم بنصيبٍ فيه، وأن يحْتل مركزًا أعظم ممّا لغيره. هذا الاشتياق وإن كان وليد الضعف البشري، أي حب العظمة وشهرة المراكز المرموقة، لكن الكل يودّ أن يملأ هذا الفراغ بفكرٍ بشريٍ باطلٍ!

كان عجيبًا لديهم أن يروا السيِّد يستدعي ولدًا ليُقيمه في وسطهم كمثَلٍ حيٍّ للتمتّع بدخول الملكوت، فقد احتقر الرومان الطفولة، ولم يكن للطفل أي حق من الحقوق، يستطيع الوالدان أن يفعلا بطفلهما ما يشاءا بلا رقيب! وتعرّضت الطفولة لدى اليونان لمتاعب كثيرة، أمّا اليهود فلم يحصروا الأطفال والنساء عند إحصاء الشعب (عد 1-2). لكن السيِّد وهو يرتفع بالبشريّة إلى الحياة الناضجة يقدّم طفلًا كمثل للحياة الناضجة الروحيّة القادرة أن تقتحم الملكوت، وكأنه ينقلهم من نضوج الجسد المتَّكئ على السنوات التي عاشها الإنسان إلى نضوج النفس الداخليّة التي لا ترتبط بزمنٍ معينٍ.

يؤكّد السيِّد لطالبي الملكوت التزامهم بالرجوع ليصيروا مثل الأولاد، فيدخلوا ملكوت الموات. إنه ليس تراجعًا إلى الوراء، لكنّه نمو نحو الطفولة المتواضعة البسيطة. فالإنسان خلال خبراته على الأرض تنتفخ ذاته جدًا، ولا يستطيع الدخول من الباب الضيق. لهذا يليق به أن يتخلّى عن كل كبرياء لكي تصغر ذاته جدًا وتُصلب تمامًا، فيعبر خلال سيّده المصلوب من باب التواضع، الذي هو الباب الملوكي والمدخل الوحيد للملكوت السماوي.

بدون التواضع يبقى الإنسان خارجًا، مهما قدّم من عبادة ونسكيّات لا يمكنه الدخول، فإنه لا يمكن لقلب متكبّر أن ينعم بالاتّحاد مع ابن الله المتواضع ليعبّر به وفيه إلى حضن أبيه، لهذا يكمّل السيِّد: "فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد فهو الأعظم في ملكوت السماوات" [4]. إن كان الكبرياء قد طرد الإنسان من الفردوس، فلا دخول إليه بغير طريق التواضع.

 القدّيس باسيليوس الكبير: [إننا نقبل ملكوت الله مثل ولد" (لو 18: 17) إن كنّا نتطلّع إلى تعليم ربّنا كطفل تحت التدريب لا يُعارض معلّميه ولا ينازعهم، وإنما بثقة يتقبّل التعليم في ذهنه وبرغبة في التعلُّم

القديس كيرلس الكبير: [ليكن سموِّنا في تواضعنا، ومجدنا في عدم محبّتنا للمجد، وليكن اشتياقنا منصبًّا فيما يُسِر الله، واضعين في ذهننا ما يقوله لنا الحكيم: "إذ تصيرون عظماء تتّضعون بالأكثر فتجدون نعمة لدى الرب" (ابن سيراخ 3: 18). فإن الله يحتقر المتعجرفين ويحسب المتكبّرين كأعداء له، لكنّه يكلِّل الودعاء ومتواضعي الذهن بالكرامات


=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أكتوبر 2018)

*
"ومن قبِلَ ولدًا واحدًا مثل هذا باسمي فقد قبلني"
 [متى 18  :  5].*

إن كان السيِّد يشتاق أن ينعم تلاميذه بالرجوع إلى الطفولة، فيحملون روح التواضع بكونه السمة الملوكيّة التي تسند النفس في عبورها إلى الحياة السماويّة، فإن السيِّد وهو يتحدّث عن الأطفال يقدّم الطفولة كحاملة لاسمه، إذ يقول: "ومن قبِلَ ولدًا واحدًا مثل هذا باسمي فقد قبلني" [5].

لئلا يستنكف أحد من أن يرجع إلى تواضع الطفولة، يتجلّى السيِّد في حياة الأطفال، فيحسب من يقبلهم باسمه إنّما يقبله هو. هكذا يرفع السيِّد من الطفولة التي احتقرَتها البشريّة بكل أجناسها وألسنتها. فإن كان السيِّد قد كرّم الإنسان خلال تأنُّسِهِ، وكرَّم الفقراء حاسبًا إيّاهم إخوته الأصاغر، ما يُفعل بهم إنّما يقدَّم لحسابه، هنا يُكرم الطفولة، من يقبلها باسمه إنّما يقبَله هو. تُرى من لا يشتهي أن يحمل طبيعة "الطفولة المتواضعة" الحاملة لاسم المسيّا الملك؟! حقًا لقد قدَّس السيِّد الطفولة إذ صار طفلًا، ولا يزال يقدّسها إذ يجعل اسمه محمولًا على أطفاله الصغار؟!

يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [من هو هذا الطفل الذي يليق بتلاميذ المسيح أن يتمثلوا به إلا الذي قال عنه إشعياء: "يُولد لنا ولد ونعطَى ابنًا..." (إش 9: 6)، هذا الذي قال: "اِحمل صليبك واتبعني" (مت 16: 24). هذا الذي تميّز بأنه "إذ شُتم لم يكن يُشتم عوضًا، وإذ تألّم لم يكن يهدّد" (1 بط 2: 23). هنا الفضيلة الكاملة في الطفولة حيث تحمل الأمور القديمة المكرّمة، كما تحمل الشيخوخة براءة الطفولة



=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أكتوبر 2018)

*

"ومن أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي،

فخيرٌ له أن يُعلَّق في عُنقه حجر الرَحَى،

ويغرق في لُجّة البحر" 
[  متى 18  :  6].*

لمؤمن إمّا أن يتقبّل الدخول إلى "الطفولة" المتواضعة والبسيطة فيدخل باب الملكوت السماوي أو يقف عثرة عند الباب لا يدخل ولا يترك حتى الأطفال المؤمنين أن يدخلوا. ليس هناك طريق وسط في الحياة مع الله، إمّا أن يعبر نحو الأبديّات أو يعوق الآخرين عن العبور. أمّا سِرّ العثرة فيكمن في أمرين:



أولًا: تحجُّر القلب؛ إذ لا يعرف حب الله أو الناس، فلا يقدر أن يغفر لمن يسيء إليه ولا أن يعاتبه، لذا خيرٌ له أن يُربط في عنقه حجر رحَى، من أن يحمل هذه الطبيعة المتحجّرة والعنُق القاسي الغليظ!



ثانيًا: الانغماس في الأمور الأرضيّة، فلا يرى سوى الزمنيّات، لهذا خيرٌ له أن يُلقي في لُجّة البحر ولا يلقى بقلبه في بحار هموم هذه الحياة وملذّاتها.

كأن السيِّد المسيح بقوله: "خيرٌ له أن يُعلّق في عُنقه حجر الرحَى، ويغرق في لُجّة البحر" لا يقدّم إدانة أو حكمًا ضدّ النفس التي تُعثر الآخرين، ولا يودّ هلاكها، إنّما يودّ أن يُعلن حقيقة موقفها، وما بلغت إليه داخليًا خلال هذا التشبيه. فقد تحجَّرت وغرقت في بحر محبّة العالم، الأمر الذي يحمل خطورة أكثر من الغرق الجسدي في البحر خلال ربط الإنسان بحجر في عُنقه.

يبدو أن اليهود قديمًا كانوا يعاقبون مرتكبي الجرائم الكبرى بربط عنقهم في حجر وإلقائهم في أعماق المياه

يُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه العقوبة بقوله: [بهذه العقوبة التي يستحقّها الإنسان الذي يُعثِر غيره، نتعلّم المكافأة لمن يُنقذ الآخرين. فلو لم يكن خلاص نفس واحدة عظيم جدًا لدى المسيح ما كان يهدّد بعقوبة كهذه لمن يُعثِر إنسانًا".]

أما طريق الأمان ضدّ العثرة فهو كلمة الله أو شريعته كقول المرتّل: "سلامة جزيلة لمُحبّي شريعتك وليس لهم عثرة" (مز 119: 165) وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [عندما سمعتم: "الويل للعالم من العثرات" فكَّرتم كيف تتجاوزن العالم حتى لا تتعرّضوا للعثرات‎. إذن لنتجنّب العثرات. كيف نتجاوز العالم إلا بهروبنا إلى صانع العالم؟ وكيف ننطلق إلى صانع العالم ما لم نُصغ إلى شريعته التي يكرز بها في كل موضع؟! فإن الإصغاء إليها أمر بسيط أن أحببناها. لأن الكتاب المقدّس وهو يحصِّنك من العثرات لم يقل: "سلامة جزيلة لسامعي شريعتك" وإنما "لمُحبِّي شريعتك...
يقدّم لنا القديس أغسطينوس مثالًا عمليًا هو امرأة أيوب التي كانت عثْرة، فجاءت تسحب قلب زوجها للتجديف، لكن كان قلبه محبًا لشريعة الله وليس له عثرة؛ كانت هي معثَرة، لكن ليس له

=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*
"ويل للعالم من العثرات،

فلا بُد أن تأتي العثرات،

ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة" 
[  متى 18 : 7].*

إن كان السيِّد قد فتح لنا الطريق الملوكي مشتاقًا أن تدخل فيه كل البشريّة المحرومة منه، فإن عدوّ الخير لا يكف عن أن يعمل أيضًا لحساب مملكته، فإنه حيث يوجد السيِّد المسيح عاملًا فينا يُصارع إبليس لحساب ظلمته خلال العثرات. يجنِّد من له لتحطيم النفوس البسيطة، الأمر الذي يحذّرنا منه السيِّد، لا لئلا يُعثرنا الآخرون فقط، وإنما لئلا نتحوّل نحن أيضًا معهم إلى عثرة للآخرين. لكنّنا إذ نحمل فينا مسيحنا غالب العالم وننعم بوصيّته لا نخاف العثْرة. وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [عندما تسمع "ويل للعالم من العثرات" لا تخف، وإنما حب شريعة الله، فلا تكون لك عثرة


=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أكتوبر 2018)

*
"فإن أعثَرتك يدك أو رِجلك فاقطعها واِلقها عنك.

خيرٌ لك أن تدخل الحياة أعرج أو أقطع

من أن تلقي في النار الأبديّة ولك يدان أو رجلان.

وإن أعثَرتك عيْنك فاِقلعها واِلقها عنك.

خيرٌ لك أن تدخل الحياة أعوَر من أن تُلقى في جهنّم النار ولك عيْنان" 
[  متى 18  : 8-9].
*

هل يمكن للمؤمن أن يَبتُر كل عضو في جسده يُعثِرة أو يُعثِر الآخرين؟ في تاريخ الكنيسة قصص فريدة لأُناس صنعوا هذا، مثل سمعان الخرَّاز والفتاة الطاهرة التي ضربَت بالمِخْراز عينها لتُقدّمها لإنسان بذل كل الجهد لملاقاتها من أجل عينيها الجميلتين. في رأي الآباء أن كلمات السيِّد هنا تحمل معنى رمزيًا روحيًا، فاليد ليست إلا الإنسان الذي يسندني ويعمل لحسابي، إن تحوّل هذا إلى معثَرة لي يفقدني إيماني أو طهارتي أقطعه لاَغتصب السماوات بدونه بالرغم من شوقي إلى خلاصه. لقد مدّ يوسف العنيف يديه بكل قوّة وشجاعة ليبتُرهما حينما ترك الثوب في يديّ سيدته وهرب. لقد فضّل أن يَقطع علاقته بمن تُقدِّم له لُقمة العيش مفضِّلًا أن يُذّل داخل أسوار السجن كمن هو بلا يدين، محرومًا من حرّية الجسد من أجل تمتُّعه بالحياة الطاهرة الفردوسيّة. لم تكن لُقمة العيش قادرة أن تحبس يوسف في العثْرة، مفضِّلا أن يدخل الحياة أقطع من أن يُلقى في نار الشهوة المهلِكة وله يدان! والعجيب أن الله لم يترك يوسف بلا يدين، بل صار هو نفسه يديه أينما حلّ يتبارك العمل، سواء داخل أسوار السجن أو في قصر فرعون. فإن كنّا بالروح القدس الناري نعرف كيف نقدّم أيدينا المُعثِرة لصليب ربّنا يسوع المسيح فتُبتَر، لا نبقى بلا يدين وإنما يصير السيِّد المسيح نفسه يدينا العاملتين معنا وبنا وفينا، وفي كل عمل نعمله يتقدّمنا السيِّد نفسه فيحل ببركته فينا، بل أقول نختفي نحن فيه ليكون هو العامل! إن كل بَتْر لمصدر العثْرة بحكمة الروح القدس ليس خسارة بل هو ربح، فيه أَخْذ لا عطاء!

ما أقوله عن اليدين أكرّره بخصوص الرجلين، فإن كان أحد يمثّل الرجلين بدونهما نصير كمن هو أعرج غير قادر على الحركة. فإن أعثرتنا هاتان الرجلان نقدّمهما بالروح القدس لصليب ربّنا يسوع المسيح لبترِهما، ونلبس السيِّد نفسه ذي القدمين النحاسيّتين، بهما ندُكْ كل عثْرة في الطريق، حتى نعبُر إلى حِضن أبيه ونحن في أمان روحي وسلام فائق.






=


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2018)

*
"انظروا لا تحتقروا أحد هؤلاء الصغار، لأني أقول لكم أن ملائكتهم في السماوات كل حين ينظرون وجه أبي في السماوات" 
[   متى 18  : 10]
*

كأنه قبل أن نقدّم على بتر عضو بصليب السيِّد، فنقطع علاقتنا به ننظر إلى خلاصه كأحد الصغار الذين يشتهي الله خلاصهم، فإن ملائكتهم وإن كانت حزينة على انحرافهم، لكنها تقف أمام الآب السماوي كل حين تشفع فيهم ليعمل فيهم لخلاصهم. إن النفس الحكيمة تعمل بكل الطاقة، لا للهروب من الخدمة، وإنما حتى بالنسبة للمعثِرين تبذل كل الطاقة لكي لا تخسر خلاصها وأبديتها، وفي نفس الوقت لا تفقد المعثِرين أنفسهم إن أمكن، مشتهية خلاصهم، متجاوبة مع ملائكتهم بل ومع سيّدهم نفسه

=


----------



## asmicheal (28 أكتوبر 2018)

*"لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يخلّص ما قد هلك" 
[متى 18 :11].
عمليّة البَتْر وإن كانت أحيانًا لازمة وضروريّة، لكنها تكون في أضيق نطاق بعد بذل كل الجهد بكل الطرق، لحَث المعثِرين أنفسهم على قبول الخلاص المقدّم من ابن الإنسان نفسه.

ولعلّ السيِّد قد أراد بكلماته هذه رفع "الطفولة" وعدم احتقارها، فإن كل إنسان مهما بدأ صغيرًا له ملاكه الذي يقف في حضرة الآب من أجله، بل ابن الإنسان نفسه مهتمّ بخلاصه.

ولعلّه وهو يطالبنا بالعودة إلى الطفولة أراد تأكيد ما لهذا العمل من بركات، وهو فرح ملائكتهم بهم الذين ينظرون وجه الآب السماوي كل حين، وينعمون بخلاص المسيح المجّأني.

إذن احتقار النفس البشريّة والاستهانة بخلاصها، سواء كانت نفس طفل صغير أو شخص ناضج، لإنسانٍ عظيمٍ أو حقيرٍ، أو ازدراء الإنسان لنفسه هو غير مبال بالعثْرة، إنّما هو ازدراء بعمل المسيح الخلاصي. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لا تقل هذا عبد هارب أو ذاك لص أو قاتل، أو إنسان مثقّل بخطايا غير معدودة، أو متسوّل أو حقير... بل تأمّل أنه لأجله مات المسيح؛ أَما يكفي هذا ليكون أساسًا لنُعطيه كل اهتمام؟!


=*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2018)

*
"ماذا تظنّون: إن كان لإنسان مائة خروف وضلّ واحد منها،

أفلا يترك التسعة والتسعين على الجبال ويذهب يطلب الضال.

وإن اِتَّفق أن يجده،

فالحق أقول لكم أن يفرح به أكثر من التسعة والتسعين التي لم تضل.

هكذا ليست مشيئة أمام أبيكم الذي في السماوات أن يهلك أحد هؤلاء الصغار" 
[متى 18 : 12-14].
*

هكذا يكشف السيِّد عن نظرته للإنسان أنه ليس مجرّد فرد بين عدد لا يُحصى، إنّما يهتمّ به الله شخصيًا وباسمه، مقدّمًا له كل اهتمامه أكثر من كل الجماعة المحفوظة في مراعيه على الجبال المقدّسة، لكي يجتذبه ويدخل به إلى العضويّة في هذه الجماعة، إن الله لا يهتمّ باَلكَمّ إنّما بالنوع، يهتمّ بكل عضو بكونه ابنًا له.

بهذا الروح الأبوي تطلّع القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم إلى شعبه فلم ينشغل بالكاتدرائيّة المكتظَّة بالعابدين، ولم يفرح بكثرة الملتصقين بالكنيسة، وإنما كان يئن حزينًا لو أن إنسانًا واحدًا في المدينة لم ينعم بعد بالحياة الأبديّة. في اهتمامه بكل عضو يقول: [كل واحد منكم في عينيَّ يساوي المدينة كلها

[لا يقل لي أحد أن كثيرين قد نفَّذوا الوصيّة فإنّني لا أبتغي هذا، بل أريد الكل أن يفعلوا هكذا. فإنّي لا أستطيع أن التَقط أنفاسي حتى أرى ذلك قد تحقّق، فإن كان واحد قد ارتكب الزنا بين أهل كورنثوس صار بولس يتنهّد كما لو أن المدينة كلها قد ضاعت





=


----------



## asmicheal (6 نوفمبر 2018)

*
"إن أخطأ إليك أخوك، فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما. إن سمع منك فقد ربِحت أخاك" 

[متى 18 : 15].*

هذا السلوك الذي أوصانا به السيِّد ليس مجرّد عمل أخلاقي يلتزم به المؤمن، لكنّه في جوهره هو اختفاء في شخص السيِّد المسيح، فلا يرى المؤمن أخاه يسيء إليه، إنّما يسيء إلى نفسه وإلى تمتّعه بالأبديّة، فيذهب ليعاتبه لا بمعنى أنه يودّ تأكيد خطأه، أو ينتظر أن يعتذر له، وإنما يذهب إليه حاملًا فكر المسيح لكي يقتنيه بالحب للمسيح كعضوٍ حيٍّ في جسده، ينقذه من الخطأ ويربحه كعضوٍ معه في ذات الجسد.

يذهب إليه منفردًا حتى لا يتحوّل العِتاب إلى نوعٍ من التشهير، ولكي يعطي له الفرصة لمراجعة نفسه بلا عناد؛ يذهب إليه ليحمله إلى التوبة لله لا للاعتذار له. بهذا يطلب المؤمن سلامة حياة أخيه في الرب وليس معاقبته. لهذا يقول السيِّد إنك بهذا تربح أخاك، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إنه لم يقل أنك تنال انتقامًا كافيًا بل تربح أخاك، مظهرًا وجود خسارة مشتركة لك وله بسبب العداوة، إذ لم يقل "يربح نفسه" بل "تربح (أنت) نفسه" مظهِرًا أن الخسارة قد لحقت قبلًا بالاثنين، الواحد خسر أخاه والآخر خسر خلاصه
القديس أغسطينوس: [لكي نستطيع أن نتمِّم ما قد أُمرنا به اليوم (كما جاءت العبارة الإنجيليّة التي بين أيدينا) يلزمنا قبل كل شيء ألا نحمل كراهية، لأنه عندما لا تكون هناك خشبة في عينك تقدر أن ترى حقًا ما بعين أخيك، وتكون متضايقًا حتى تُزيل عن عين أخيك ما تكرهه. النور الذي فيك لا يسمح لك بإهمال نور أخيك. أمّا إن حمَلتَ فيك كراهيّة، وتريد إصلاحه، فكيف تصلح نوره وأنت فاقد النور؟! إذ يقول الكتاب المقدّس: "كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس". كما يقول أن من "يبغض أخاه فهو إلى الآن في الظلمة" (1 يو 2: 9). فالبغضة إذن هي ظلمة، فمن يكره الآخرين إنّما يُضير نفسه أولًا، مفسدًا داخله..

حقًا لقد أراد السيِّد أن يدخل بتلاميذه إلى حياة الغفران للآخرين، بعيدًا عن روح الانتقام والكراهيّة التي تحجبنا عن ملكوت السماوات. ويُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على ذلك بقوله: [عندما تُفكِّر في الانتقام، انظر أنك تنتقم من نفسك لا من الآخرين، إذ تربط خطاياك لا خطايا أخيك... أي شيء أكثر خطورة من أن تكون منتقمًا، إن كان هذا ينزع عنك عطيّة الله العُظمى؟

ويرى نفس القدّيس أن الذي يُخطئ إلينا ويظلمنا، إنّما يسبّب لنا نفعًا عظيمًا إن احتملناه بحب، إذ يقول: [لا تقل أنه شتمك وافترى عليك وصنع بك شرورًا بلا حصر، فإنه بقدر ما تعدّدت هذه الأمور وبكونها صادرة عنه، تُعلن أنه نافع لك. إنه يقدّم لك فرصة لغسل خطاياك، وقدر ما تَعظُم الأضرار التي يصُبَّها عليك، يكون علّة لنوالك غفرانًا عظيمًا للخطايا
وكما يقول: [إننا نعاقب أنفسنا بكراهيّتنا للآخرين، كما نستفيد بحبّنا لهم

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لأنه ليس بالأمر السهل أن يذهب من ارتكب الخطأ ليعتذر لأخيه وذلك بسبب الخجل وارتباك وجهه. يطالب (السيِّد) الذي أُصيب بالخطأ ليس فقط بالذهاب إلى أخيه، وإنّما يذهب بطريقة بها يُصحّح ما قد حدث، فلم يقل له: اذهب اتَّهمه أو انصحه أو أطلب منه تصفية الحساب معه، وإنما (عاتبه) مخبرًا إيّاه بخطئه، وما هذا إلا تذكيره بما أخطأ به. اخبره بما حلّ بك على يديه، بطريقة لائقة كمن يقدّم له العذر، ويسحبه بغيره نحو المصالحة

ذهابنا إلى المخطئ بمفردنا لمعاتبته لكي نربحه في الحقيقة ليس إلا اقتداءً بالسيِّد المسيح نفسه، فقد جاء إلينا من سمواته ليعاتبنا بالحب، ويدفعنا بعمله الخلاصي للتوبة لكي يربحنا له كأعضاء جسده المقدّس. إنه لم ينتظرنا نذهب بل جاء إلينا! هذا فإن الوصيّة التي يقدّمها لنا السيِّد لا يمكننا أن نكمِّلها ما لم نحمله هو في داخلنا فنسلك سلوكه ونحمل فكره فينا.

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إذ أخطأ إليك أخوك سرًا ابحث عنه لتصحِّح خطأه خفية... فإن أردت توبيخه أمام الجميع فأنت لا تكون مصلحًا لأمره بل فاشيًا للسرّ... إن كان قد أخطأ إليك وحدك، وأنت تعرف ذلك، فهو مخطئ إليك وحدك، أمّا إذا أساء إليك أمام كثيرين، فقد أخطأ إليهم أيضًا بمشاهدتهم إساءته إليك... لهذا يجب انتهاره أمام جميع من ارتكب أمامهم الخطأ





=


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2018)

*
"وإن لم يسمع فخذ معك أيضًا واحدًا أو اثنين

لكي تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة،

وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة،

وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عِندك كالوثني والعشّار"
 [متى 18  : 16-17].
*

حينما نأخذ معنا واحدًا أو اثنين ينبغي ألا يكون الهدف تأكيد خطأه والشهادة ضدّه وإنما لإقناعه، فنكون كالطبيب الذي يرى المرض يتزايد فيُّصرّ على تقديم دواء أكثر مرارة وأشد فاعليّة، ليس لأجل المرارة في ذاتها، وإنما من أجل شفائه. فإن لم يأتِ هذا التصرّف بثمر نُخْبر الكنيسة، لا كمن يشتكيه أمام المحكمة، وإنّما كمن يُخبر، لتهتم به وتعالجه بحكمة. داود النبي وهو نبي تقي ومشهود له من الله نفسه وحكيم، عندما أخطأ لم يُدرك خطأه حتى تلقَّفته الكنيسة في شخص ناثان النبي، لتُعيد له بصيرته التي أفسدتها الخطيّة، وتردّ له فكره وحكمته.

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [ألا ترى كيف أنه يفعل هذا ليس من أجل العقوبة العادلة، وإنّما بقصد الإصلاح؟! لهذا لم يوصه من البداية أن يأخذ معه اثنين، وإنما بعد أن يفشل بمفرده، ولا أن يرسل إليه الجماعة ضدّه وإنما يرسل إليه اثنين أو واحدًا، فإن احتقر هذا التصرّف عندئذ فقط يحضره للكنيسة

أخيرًا إن لم يسمع من الكنيسة، رافضًا أمومتها، يكون قد رفض أبوة الله نفسه فيُحسب كالوثني والعشّار. إنه يلزم تجاهله، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لأن مرضه قد صار غير قابل للشفاء
إذن برفضه الكنيسة يَحرم الإنسان نفسه من العضويّة في جسد المسيح، ويصير من حق الكنيسة أن تربطه

=


----------



## asmicheal (9 نوفمبر 2018)

*
"الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض، يكون مربوطًا في السماء، وكل ما تحلّونه على الأرض يكون محلولًا في السماء"
 [متى 18 : 18]*

 إنه يربط نفسه بنفسه برفضه الفكر الكنسي، وتلتزم الكنيسة أن تربطه ليس تشفيًا فيه، وإنما لحفظ بقيّة الأعضاء من فساده لئلا يتسرب إليهم، كما تُعزل الخميرة الفاسدة عن العجين كله، أو يُبتر العضو الفاسد. وإن كان هذا الأمر لا يتمّ باستهتار أو بتسرّع. فإنه ليس سهلًا أن يقبل إنسان بتْر عضو من جسده إلا بعد استخدام كل وسيلة ووسيلة لعلاجه، وحينما يجد جسده كلّه في خطر يلتزم تسليمه للبتْر. أقول أنه ما أصعب على قلب الكنيسة أن ترى إنسانًا. يُلقي بنفسه خارجًا ويُلزمها بربطه، أنها تبقى منتظرة من يومٍ إلى يومٍ رجوعه لكي تحِلُّه فيجد بابها مفتوحًا له. لهذا يذكر السيِّد الربط أولًا فالحَل، ليعطي للمربوطين رجاءً في الحَل، وليلهب قلب الكنيسة نحو حلّ المربوطين فلا تستكين من جهة خلاصهم حتى وإن كانوا قد ألقوا أنفسهم بأنفسهم خارج أبوابها.



=


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2018)

*"وأقول لكم أيضًا إن اِتّفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في إي شيء يطلبانه، فإنه يكون لهما من قِبَل أبي الذي في السماوات. لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم" 
[ متى 18 : 20]
*
 كأن السيِّد المسيح يُعلن لكنيسته أن تبقى مصلِّية من أجل المربوطين، حتى وإن كان أعضاء هذه الكنيسة المحليّة اثنين أو ثلاثة على الأرض، فإنهم إذ يُصلّون معًا في اتّفاق بقلبٍ واحدٍ يحلّ المسيح نفسه "المحبّة" في وسطهم، وتُقبل صلواتهم أفضل من صلوات الكثيرين كل على انفراد.

يقول السيِّد "إن اتِّفق اثنان على الأرض"، لأن في اتِّفاقهما معًا بروح الحب يتّحد معهما بعض أعضاء الكنيسة الراحلين وأيضًا بعض السمائيّين، فيفرح الله بصلاة الشركة هذه!

يرى البعض في الحديث عن الاثنين أو الثلاثة هنا إشارة إلى كنيسة البيت، حيث يجتمع الزوجان معًا في الرب بروح الحب الحقيقي ومعهما الأولاد، فيسكن الرب في وسط البيت كقائدٍ لهم.

كما يرى الكثير من الآباء في قول الرب تأكيد لأهمّية حياة الشركة المُقامة على الحب في الرب، وتحذير من حياة العزلة، إذ يقول الكتاب: "اثنان خيرٌ من واحد، لأن لهما أجرة لتعبهما صالحة، لأنه إن وقع أحد يُقيمه رفيقُه، وويلٌ لمن هو وحده، إن وقع إذ ليس ثان ليُقيمه... والخيط المثلوث لا ينقطع سريعًا" (جا4: 9-12).

*     إن كان اثنان بفكر واحد يستطيعان أن يفعلا هكذا فكم بالأكثر متى وُجد اتّفاق في الفكر بين الجميع؟!

القديس كبريانوس

*     إن كان الرب يقول أنه إذا اتّفق اثنان معًا على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه يُعطى لهما... فكم بالأكثر إن اجتمعت كل الجماعة معًا باسم الرب؟!

*     آمن أن الرب يسوع حاضر عند اِستدعاء الكاهن، إذ يقول: "حينما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة أكون في وسطهم"، فكم بالأكثر إن اجتمعت الكنيسة وأقيمت الأسرار يهبْنا حضوره؟!

القديس أمبروسيوس

*     الصلاة الجماعيّة تُستجاب سريعًا، وتأتي بثمر كثير عندما تكون متّحدة وباتفاق في الرأي.

الآب يوحنا من كرونستادت

*     لقد وَضع الاتِّفاق أولًا، وجعل من اتِّفاق السلام أساسًا أوَّليًا، معلِّما إيّانا أنه يليق بنا أن نتَّفق معًا بثبات وإيمان. ولكن كيف يمكن أن يوجد اتِّفاق مع شخص لا يتّفق مع جسد الكنيسة نفسها والأخوة الجامعة؟! كيف يمكن لاثنين أو ثلاثة أن يجتمعوا معًا باسم المسيح مع وضوح انفصالهم عن المسيح وعن إنجيله؟! فإنّنا لم ننفصل نحن عنهم بل هم انفصلوا عنّا، فظهرت الهرطقات والانشقاقات، وأقاموا لأنفسهم أماكن مختلفة للعبادة تاركين رأس الحق ومصدره
القديس كبريانوس


=


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2018)

*
حينئذ تقدّم إليه بطرس وقال:

يا رب كم مرّة يخطئ إليّ أخي وأنا اغفر له،

هل إلى سبع مرّات؟

قال له: لا أقول لك إلى سبع مرّات، بل إلى سبعين مرّة سبع مرّات" 
( متى 18 : 21-22)
*
إن كانت الكنيسة تلتزم بتنقيّة أعضائها، مع اهتمامها الشديد بكل وسيلة لإصلاح المخطئين مهما بلغ شرّهم، فما هو موقف العضو نحو أخيه المخطئ إليه، كم مرّة يغفر له الخطأ الشخصي؟

لقد ضرب الرسول بطرس رقم (7) بكونه يُشير إلى الكمال عند اليهود، وكأنّه رفع الغفران للأخ إلى اللاحدود من أجل محبّته له، أمّا السيِّد فأكَّد قائلًا: "بل إلى سبعين مرّة سبع مرّات". وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لا يقدّم (السيِّد) هنا عددًا معينًا (70×7=490) بل ما هو غير محدود ودائم إلى الأبد... فلا يحدّد رقمًا للمغفرة، إنّما يطلب أن تكون دائمًا وأبديّة

ويرى القديس أمبروسيوس[690]أن رقم 7 يُشير إلى السبت الأبدي أو الراحة، وكأنّ المؤمن إذ يغفر لأخيه يدخل إلى الراحة الأبديّة. فالغفران بلا حدود مادام يطلب راحة بلا حدود!

ويرى القديس أغسطينوس[691]أن السيِّد المسيح يطلب منّا الغفران لإخوتنا 77 مرّة يوميًا لا بمعنى عدم مغفرة الخطأ رقم 78، ولكن لأن رقم 10 يُشير إلى الناموس، والوصيّة بعدم كسره تكون مفهومة ضمنًا تمثل رقم "11" وكأنه متى أخطأ أخوك كاسرًا كل الوصايا (11) بغير حدود (7) فاغفر له لكي تقتنصه بالحب إلى الحياة المقدّسة في الرب.

يجيب القديس جيروم على التساؤل: إن طلب أخي بشفتيَّه لا بقلبه فماذا أفعل؟ قائلًا: [إن أخطأ سبعين مرّة سبع مرّات يوميًا وسألك الصفح فاغفر له، ولا تقل إنه لا يطلب الصفح من أعماق قلبه بل يكذب. أترك الدينونة لله! هو توسّل إليّ وطلب منّي، فإن كان لا ينطق بالحق، فالله هو الذي يعلم. أنا اسمع الصوت لكن المسيح هو الذي يفهم القلب. أنا أقبل ما اسمعه، والمسيح يقبل ما يدركه. هذا ولتفكِّر في مكافأتِك، فإن كان هو يكذب وأنت قبلت كذبه كصدق، يكون لك ذلك خلاصًا أمّا بالنسبة له فيكون موتًا

وقد رأى القديس يوحنا الدرجي في وصية السيِّد انفتاحًا لأبواب الرجاء أمامنا لدى الرب نفسه، إذ يقول: [في أوقات اليأس لا تتوقّف عن تذكُّر وصيّة الرب لبطرس أن يغفر للمخطئ سبعين مرة سبع مرات، فإن الرب الذي أعطى هذه الوصيّة يعمل هو أعظم منها بكثير (نحونا). ولكن عندما نتكبَّر فلنتذكَّر القول: من حفظ كل الناموس وإنما عثر في واحدة -أي سقط في الكبرياء- فقد صار مجرمًا في الكل


=


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2018)

"*لذلك يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانًا ملكًا أراد أن يحاسب عبيده.

فلما ابتدأ في المحاسبة قدّم إليه واحد مديون بعشرة آلاف وزنة.

وإذ لم يكن له ما يوفي أمر سيّده أن يُباع هو وامرأته وأولاده وكل ماله ويوفي الدين.

فخرّ العبد وسجد له قائلًا:

يا سيّد تمهل عليّ فأوفيك الجميع.

فتحنّن سيّد ذلك العبد وأطلقه وترك له الدين" 
[متى 18 : 23-27].*


في هذا المثل يظهر الملك رمزًا للديّان الذي يقف أمامه الإنسان مدينًا بعشرة آلاف وزنة، بينما يُعلن الإنسان عجزه التام عن الإيفاء بالدين. ويلاحظ في هذا المثل:



أولًا: يشبه ملكوت السماوات بإنسان ملك، وكما يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [ملكوت السماوات هذا هو ابن الله، عندما صار في شكل جسد الخطيّة، متّحدًا بالناسوت فصار إنسانًا ملكًا[694].]



ثانيًا: العشرة آلاف وزنة التي اِسْتَدانها الإنسان، إنّما هي كسر الوصايا الإلهيّة. فإن كان رقم 10 يُشير إلى الوصايا العشرة، ومن أخطأ في وصيّة يكسر الناموس كله، وأما رقم 1000 فيُشير للأبديّة، فإن رقم 10.000 يعني أن الإنسان مدين بكسر وصايا بدِين لا يقدر أن يفيه عَبر حياته الزمنيّة.

يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [يلزمنا أن نؤكِّد أنه كما أُعطى الناموس في عشر وصايا، فإن العشرة آلاف وزنة تعني كل الخطايا التي اُرتكبت في حق الناموس[695].]

ما كان يمكن للإنسان أن يفي الدين الإلهي، فصدر الأمر ببيعه هو وزوجته وأولاده وكل ماله، لعلّه يقدر أن يفي شيئًا. إن كسر الوصيّة الإلهيّة قد دفع الإنسان ليفقد كل شيء، يفقد نفسه - أي روحه الداخليّة -التي أصابها الموت الأبدي بحرمانها من الله مصدر حياتها، ويفقده زوجته -أي جسده المرتبط به- ويلزم أن يعوله ويربِّيه، فصار الجسد الصالح دنسًا، مثقّلا بشهوات فاسدة قاتلة تثقِّل النفس وتفسد الفكر والحواس. أمّا الأولاد فيُشيرون إلى المواهب المتعدّدة التي تحوّلت خلال الخطيّة من آلات برّ لله إلى أداة إثم تعمل لحساب الشيطان؛ أمّا كل ماله - فيعني ممتلكاته - من ذهب وفضّة ونحاس إلخ. الأمور التي وإن كانت صالحة في ذاتها لكنها خلال فساد الإنسان صارت معثرة له.

يرى القديس جيروم أن الزوجة هنا هي "الغباوة"، فكما أن الحكمة هي زوجة الإنسان البار كقول الكتاب "قل للحكمة أنتِ أختي... لتحفظك من المرأة الأجنبيّة من الغربية المَلِقة بكلامها" (أم 7: 4-5)، فإن الشرّير زوجته "الغباوة". فباتّحاد البار بالحكمة ينجب أفكارًا مقدّسة وسلوكًا فاضلًا في الرب، ينجب بنينًا للحكمة يفرح بهم الرب، هكذا الشرير بالتصاقه بالغباوة ينجب أولادًا هم الأفكار الشرّيرة والتصرّفات الدنسة.

ويرى القديس أغسطينوس في الزوجة "الرغبة الشرّيرة" التي تلتصق بالشرّير، فتلد أبناء هم أعماله الشرّيرة. وكأن الإنسان في شرّه يقدّم لدى الديّان حسابًا عن زوجته، أي رغبته أو إرادته الشرّيرة، وعن أولاده، أي تصرّفاته الشرّيرة[696].

لقد تحنّن الملك على المدين فلم يتمهَّل عليه فحسب كطلبه [26]، وإنما أعطاه أكثر ممّا يسأل وفوق ما يفهم، إذ أطلقه حرًا هو زوجته وأولاده، وترك له ما لديه وعفا عنه الدين. كان هذا المسكين يطلب الإمهال ظانًا أنه يقدر أن يفي، ولم يُعلّم أنه عاجز كل العجز في تحقيق هذا الأمر مهما طال الزمن، لهذا أطلقه السيِّد إلى الحرّية خلال الصليب تاركًا له كل الدين بنعمته المجّانيّة. وهبه حرّية النفس والجسد، مقدّسًا مواهبه وكل ما يملكه، ليصير بكلّيته مقدّسًا له.

كان يمكن لهذا العبد أن يعيش هكذا في الحرّية كمن هو بلا دين يحمل كل شيء مقدّسًا، غير أن المعطِّل الوحيد الذي أوقف هذه النعم ونزعها عنه ليردّه إلى أشرّ ممّا كان عليه هو اِنغلاق قلبه على أخيه الذي كان مدينًا له بمائة وزنة، أي بدين بشري تافه، لأن رقم 100 تُشير إلى الجماعة في هذا العالم[697].

مسكين هذا الإنسان الذي ينعم بالتحرّر من عشرة آلاف وزنة، ولا يتنازل لأخيه عن مائة وزنة بل يكون معه قاسيًا، فيرتدّ إليه دينه الأصيل ليعجز عن الإيفاء. مهما ارتكب الإخوة في حقّنا، إنّما نكون دائنين لهم بمائة وزنة، فإن لم نتنازل عنها لن ننعم بالتنازل عن الدين الذي علينا لدى الله. "إن لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضًا زلاّتكم" (مت 5: 15).

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إذ لم يكن بعد صوت المغفرة يدوي في أذنيه إذا به ينسى محبّة سيّده المترفّقة! أنظر أي صلاح أن تتذكَّر خطاياك! فلو أن هذا الإنسان احتفظ بها بوضوح في ذاكرته ما كان قد صار هكذا قاسيًا وعنيفًا. لهذا أكرّر القول... إن تذكار معاصينا أمر مفيد للغاية وضروري جدًا. ليس شيء يجعل النفس حكيمة بحقٍ ووديعة ومترفّقة مثل تذكار خطايانا على الدوام. لهذا كان بولس يتذكّر خطاياه التي ارتكبها ليس فقط بعد التطهير، وإنما تلك التي ارتكبها قبل عماده، مع أن هذه جميعها قد غُفرت في الحال وأزيلت[698].]




=


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2018)

* "فلما رأى العبيد رفقاؤه ما كان حزنوا جدًا، وأتوا وقصّوا على سيّدهم كل ما جرى، فدعاه حينئذ سيّده وقال له:"أيها العبد الشرّير كل ذلك الدين تركته لك لأنك طلبت إليّ، أفما كان ينبغي أنك أنت أيضًا ترحم العبد رفيقك كما رحمتَك أنا؟!"

"هكذا أبي السماوي يفعل بكم إن لم تتركوا من قلوبكم كل واحدٍ لأخيه زلاته"
 [ متى 18 ؛ 28- 35 )*

إن كان العبد المسكين الذي أسره رفيقه في السجن طالبًا أن يفي بالمائة وزنة لم يفتح فمه ليشتكيه، لكن صوت الجماعة يصرخ من الداخل بالحزن الشديد، ويسمع الله تنهّدات البشريّة الخفيّة من أجل قسوة الناس على إخوتهم وعدم صفحهم لهم، فيكيل لهم بالكيل الذي يكيلون به لإخوتهم.

إن كان هذا هو حال البشريّة التي تئن من أجل عدم تنازل الإنسان لأخيه عن أخطائه التي سبق فارتكبها ضدّه، فماذا يكون قلب الكنيسة التي تحزن جدًا عندما ترى من أولادها من لا يصفح ليخسر في غباوة ما تمتّع به من عطايا إلهيّة ونِعم مجّانيّة. بل هذا ما هو يحزن قلب السمائيّين، وقلب الله نفسه الذي يطلب أن يجد صورته ومثله فينا!

ويُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه العبارة الإلهيّة: [لم يقل "أباكم" بل "أبي"، إذ لا يليق أن يدعى الله أبًا لإنسان شرّير هكذا وحقود
=


----------



## asmicheal (18 نوفمبر 2018)

*

"وجاء إليه الفرّيسيّون ليجرّبوه، قائلين له:

هل يحلّ للرجل أن يطلِّق امرأته لكل سبب؟

فأجاب وقال لهم: أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرًا وأنثى.

وقال: من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته،

ويكون الاثنان جسدًا واحدًا.

إذًا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد،

فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان"
 [متى 19 :  3-6].
*

أراد الفرّيسيّون أن يجرّبوه ربّما لأنهم سمعوا ما قاله بخصوص التطليق في الموعظة على الجبل، فقدّموا له سؤالًا لعلّه يجيب بخلاف ما ورد في شريعة موسى رافضًا التطليق (إلا لعلّة الزنا)، فيُحسب في أعينهم كاسرًا للشريعة. أمّا هو فاستغلّ الفرصة ليقدّم لهم "الحياة الزوجيّة" في مفهوم روحي عميق ومن منظار إلهي كحياة فردوسيّة، وليس عقدًا اجتماعيًا مجرّدًا، خلالها يختبر الزوجان اتّحاد النفس بالله، فينجذِبا خلال هذه الحياة المقدّسة إلى تذوّق الملكوت الداخلي. ويلتهب قلباهما نحو الحياة السماويّة الأخرويّة ليدخلا إلى عرس أبدي، وكأن الزواج ليس عائقًا عن الملكوت وإنما هو ظلُّه، خلاله يختبر المؤمنون بحق الانطلاق نحو زواج روحي مع العريس الأبدي بفعل الروح القدس.

والعجيب أن السيِّد المسيح قد بارك البشريّة وقدّس أعمالها، فجاء ابنًا للإنسان ليقدّس بنيّ البشر، ويقدّس الحياة البشريّة ويرفع من شأنها. بطفولته قدّس الطفولة التي احتقرها البشر زمانًا طويلًا، وبمشاركته للقدّيس يوسف أعماله اليوميّة قدّس العمل اليومي، بصلواته وأصوامه قدّس عبادتنا، ببتوليّته قدّس الحياة البتولية، فما هو موقفه من الحياة الزوجيّة؟ لقد قدّس السيِّد المسيح الحياة الزوجيّة بأن قدّمها فيه بطريقة فائقة كعريس يمد يده للبشريّة كلها ويتقبّلها عروسًا له، دافعًا حياته مهرًا لها وواهبًا إيّاها روحه القدّوس عطيّته المجّانيّة للعروس الواحدة. إنه كعريس واحد للعروس الواحدة، يقدّم لنا صورة حيّة للحياة الزوجيّة خلالها استمدّت الأسرة المسيحيّة كيانها وتقديسها. إن كان السيِّد يقول: "أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق منذ البدء خلقهما ذكرًا وأنثى" [4]. إنما يدخل بنا إلى آدم الأول وحواء، فنفهم الحياة الزوجيّة خلال آدم الثاني وحواء الجديدة التي هي عروسه الكنيسة.

لقد خلق الله الرجل أولًا ثم المرأة من جنبه، صورة حيّة للعريس الأبدي الواحد الذي فيه أوجدت الكنيسة مقدّسة خلال جنبه المطعون. يرى المتزوّجون في آدم الأول وحواء الأولى مثالًا حيًا للحياة الزوجيّة الأمينة والوحدة الأسريّة، يعرف آدم حواء كمعينة تسنده في وحدته وسط الفردوس يحبّها كجسده ويعرف موضعها الحقيقي أنها في جنبه، تشاركه كل شيءٍ. أمّا هي، فتعرف آدم رأسًا لها ليس متعاليًا، لأنها ليست من قدميه، ولا بغريبة عنه لأنها واحد معه من جسده! ويرى المتزوّجون في آدم الثاني العريس الحقيقي الذي فَتح جنبه بالحب، لا لتخرج منه حواء، بل لتدخل فيه جموع البشريّة المؤمنة عروسًا واحدة، جسده المقدّس! هذا ما تؤكّده الكنيسة في ليتورجيّة الزواج فتركّز في صلواتها وطلباتها وألحانها على الكشف عن هذه العلاقة الروحيّة التي تربط العريس الملك الأبدي بعروسه الكنيسة المقدّسة ‎. لقد تلقَّفت الكنيسة هذا الفكر عن الرسول بولس أثناء حديثه عن العلاقات الأسريّة، إذ يقول: "أيها النساء اِخضعْن لرجالكُن كما للرب، لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة، كما أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة وهو مخلّص الجسد. ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء. أيها الرجال أحبُّوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضًا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها."

إن كان السيِّد قد قدّس الحياة الزوجيّة بتقديم حياة عُرْسيّة ملكوتيّة فائقة، فيه يقبل البشريّة عروسًا له، فإنه أيضًا قدّس الزواج الذي يتمّ هنا على الأرض بين الرجل والمرأة، بحضوره عرس قانا الجليل كأول عمل له بعد عماده. هذا هو الطريق الثاني لمباركته هذه الحياة. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [بحضور الرب العرس الذي دُعي إليه أراد بطريقة رمزيّة أن يؤكّد لنا أنه مؤسِّس سرّ الزواج، لأنه يظهر قوم قال عنهم الرسول أنهم مانعون عن الزواج (1 تي 4: 3)، حاسبين الزواج شرًا من صنع الشيطان

يكشف لنا السيِّد هذه الحياة الزوجيّة بقوله: "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدًا واحدًا. إذًا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد، فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرِّقه إنسان" [5-6].

لقد تمّم السيِّد هذا العمل أيضًا، وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [ترَك أباه إذ أظهر ذاته كمن هو غير مساوٍ للآب بإخلاء نفسه وأخذ شكل العبد (في 2: 7) وترك أمُّه المجمع الذي منه وُلد حسب الجسد، ملتصقًا بامرأته أي كنيسة

خلال هذا العرس الأبدي يتمتّع المتزوّجون بهذا الحب الذي به يلتصق كل منهما بالآخر، وكما يقول الرسول: "هذا السرّ عظيم، ولكني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة، وأمّا أنتم الأفراد فليُحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه، وأما المرأة فلتهب رجلها" (أف 32:5-33).

يقول الآب يوحنا من كرونستادت: [لنفهم العبارة يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته إمّا بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمات أو المعنى الرمزي، إذ يلتصق الإنسان بالمسيح حيث الحب الأسمى والأقدس، الذي هو أعظم من الحب للزوجة
إذ حدّ السيِّد التطليق حتى كاد أن يمنعه تمامًا إلا في حالة الزنا 

=


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2018)

*
"فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يُعطي كتاب طلاق فتطلَّق؟ قال لهم: إن موسى من أجل قسوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلِّقوا نساءكم، ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا. وأقول لكم إن من طلَّق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوَّج بأخرى يزني، والذي يتزوَّج بمطلَّقة يزني" [متى 19 : 7-9].*

في هذا يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [لم تأمر الشريعة الموسويّة بالطلاق بل أمرت من يطلق امرأته أن يعطيها كتاب طلاق، لأن في إعطائها كتاب طلاق ما يهدِّئ من ثورة غضب الإنسان. فالرب الذي أمر قساة القلوب بإعطاء كتاب طلاق أشار إلى عدم رغبته في الطلاق ما أمكن. لذلك عندما سُئل الرب نفسه عن هذا الأمر أجاب قائلًا: إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذِن لكم، لأنه مهما بلغت قسوة قلب الراغب في طلاق زوجته، إذ يعرف أنه بواسطة كتاب الطلاق تستطيع أن تتزوّج من آخر، يهدأ غضبه ولا يطلّقها. ولكي ما يؤكّد رب المجد هذا المبدأ، وهو عدم طلاق الزوجة باستهتار جعل الاِستثناء الوحيد هو علّة الزنا. فقد أمر بضرورة احتمال جميع المتاعب الأخرى (غير الزنا) بثبات، من أجل المحبّة الزوجيّة ولأجل العفّة. وقد أكّد رب المجد نفس المبدأ بدعوته من يتزوّج بمطلَّقة زانيًا
ارتباط الزوجين معًا صورة حيّة للوحدة بين المخلّص وكنيسته إلى الأبد، فإن كان الرسول البتول يقول: "وأما المتزوّجون فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الرب، أن لا تُفارق المرأة رجلها، ولا يترك الرجل امرأته" (رو7: 2-3)، فكم بالأحرى يهتمّ الله ألا يفارق كنيسته ولا ينزعها من أحضانه الأبديّة، مقدّمًا كل إمكانيّاته الإلهيّة لثباتها فيه إلى الأبد.
=


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2018)

*

 "إن كان هكذا أمر الرجل مع المرأة فلا يوافق أن يتزوَّج" 
( متى 19 - 10  )*
 لم يكن التلاميذ قد أدركوا بعد سرّ الملكوت كما يليق ولا فهموا "الاتّحاد"، لهذا رأوا في الحياة الزوجيّة كما عرضها السيِّد تكاد تكون مستحيلة. أمّا المؤمن فإذ يتذوّق الملكوت السماوي في قلبه ويختبر ثباته في عرسه الأبدي وحلول عريسه في داخله يتقبّل زوجته من يديه، فيرى في اتّحاده معها عملًا إلهيًّا فائقًا يقوم به الروح القدس نفسه.

لقد ظنّ التلاميذ البتوليّة أسهل من الزواج، لكن السيِّد صحَّح لهم مفهومهم معلنًا أنه كما الاتّحاد الزوجي هو صورة للحياة الملكوتيّة الأبديّة، فإن البتوليّة أيضًا تقدّم صورة حيّة لهذه الحياة وبشكلٍ أعمق.

=


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2018)

*"ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذين أُعطى لهم. لأنه يوجد خصيان وُلدوا هكذا من بطون أمَّهاتهم. يوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس، ويوجد خصيان خَصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السماوات من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل"
 [متى 19  : 11-12].
*
ليست البتوليّة الحقّة هروبًا من الزواج بسبب صعوبة الحياة الزوجيّة، لكنها دخول في الحياة الملكوتيّة الأبديّة. إن كان طريق الزواج المسيحي يبدو صعبًا، فإن الحياة البتوليّة الحقيقية هي هبة ليست للجميع، إذ يقول: "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أُعطيَ لهم"
ليست كل بتوليّة حسب الجسد هي بتوليّة حقَّة، فقد ميّز السيِّد بين ثلاثة أنواع من البتوليّة:

أولًا: يوجد خصيان وُلدوا هكذا من بطون أمّهاتهم، يقصد بهم غير القادرين على الحياة الزوجيّة بسبب مرض جسدي. هؤلاء تُحسب بتوليّتهم -إن صح التعبير- ليست إلا عجزًا عن الزواج، يحمل الجانب السلبي، فلا تُقدّم شيئًا كبتوليّة.



ثانيًا: يوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس، هؤلاء غالبًا ما كانوا نوعًا من العبيد اِئْتمنهم السادة على ممتلكاتهم، فخصُوهم لخدمة الرجال والنساء معًا في بيوت سادتهم. فيُحرم هؤلاء الخصيان من حياتهم الزوجيّة لأجل خدمة سادتهم! هذه صورة مرّة للحياة البتوليّة - إن صح التعبير - التي لا تُقدَّم عن عجز كالفئة السابقة وإنما يتقبّلونها إرضاءً للناس. إنهم يحملون صورة التقوى والعفّة لا من أجل الملكوت، وإنما من أجل كرامةٍ زمنيّةٍ ومجدٍ باطلٍ، وهذه أخطر صورة للحياة المسيحيّة الشكليّة.



ثالثًا: يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السماوات، وهذه فئة روحيّة رائعة تضم في الحقيقة جميع المؤمنين العاملين بالحب لله بكونهم بتوليّين روحيّين، عذارى ينتظرون العريس، وعلى وجه الخصوص جماعة البتوليّين روحًا وجسدًا من أجل الرب.

البتوليّون من أجل الملكوت السماوي هم الذين تقدّموا لصليب ربّنا يسوع المسيح، لا ليُحرموا من الحياة الزوجيّة عن عجز ولا من أجل الناس، وإنما اشتياقًا للتكريس الكامل روحًا وجسدًا للعريس الأبدي. هؤلاء يناجيهم السيِّد، قائلًا: "أختي العروس جنّة مُغْلقة، عين مُقْفلة، ينبوع مختوم" (نش 4: 12). أنها ليست عاجزة ولا مقفرة، إنّما هي جنّة تكتظ بكل أنواع الأشجار وعين ماء وينبوع لا ينضب، لكنها لا تترك هذا كلّه لآخر غير عريسها. إنها بتول لا تعاني حرمانًا، كما لا تُسلّم ذاتها إلا لمن قدّم حياته لها.

هذا ويلاحظ أن الحياة البتوليّة ليست إلزاميّة إذ يختم السيِّد حديثه هكذا: "من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل" [12].
 يقول القديس جيروم: [لا يوجد إلزام ترتبط به، فإن أردت أن تنال المكافأة إنّما يكون ذلك بكامل حريتك 
ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [أن ما يعلنه السيِّد هنا ليس بوصيّة ملزِمة لكنها مشورة يقبلها الراغبون في درجات الكمال

يحذّرنا القديس كبريانوس لئلا نعتمد على بتوليّة الجسد وحدها حتى وإن كانت من أجل الرب، إنّما يلزم الجهاد في بتوليّة النفس خلال التمتّع بالحياة الكنسيّة المقدّمة. لقد خشَىَ َعلى البتوليّين من الكبرياء خلال بتوليّتهم الجسديّة، إذ يقول: [ليت الذين صاروا خصيانًا من أجل ملكوت السماوات مرّة يُرضون الله في كل شيء، ولا يضادّون كهنة الله ولا رب الكنيسة خلال عثرة شرّهم


=


----------



## asmicheal (2 ديسمبر 2018)

*

"أمّا يسوع فقال: دعوا الأولاد يأتون إليّ ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السماوات. فوضع يديه عليهم ومضى من هناك"
 [متى 19 :  14-15].*

إن كان المتزوّج يتلمَّس مفهوم الملكوت السماوي خلال حياته الزوجيّة المقدّسة والاتّحاد الزوجي الفائق، والبتول يلتهب قلبه حنينًا نحو الملكوت كعذارى تترقَّب عريسها، فإن الأولاد الصغار هم المَثل الحيّ الذي يُقدّم لكل مؤمن ليكون له حق العضويّة في هذا الملكوت. لم يقدّم الأولاد كفئة بين فئات كثيرة تتمتّع بالملكوت، وإنما هي الفئة الوحيدة التي يلتزم الكل أن يدخل إليها لينعم بالملكوت، فالملكوت إنّما هو ملكوت البسطاء! إذن لنرجع ونصر مثلهم، نحيا ببساطتهم فنكون بحق أبناء الملكوت.

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هذه هي حدود الحكمة الحقيقيّة: أن تكون بسيطًا بفهم. هذه هي الحياة الملائكيّة، نعم لأن نفس الطفل الصغير نقيّة من كل الشهوات

لنقف قليلًا عند حديث السيِّد مع تلاميذه بخصوص الأولاد: "دعوا الأولاد يأتون إليّ ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السماوات"، ففي هذا الحديث نكتشف أمرين:



أولًا: ليس هناك طريق وُسطى، إمّا ندعو الأولاد للتمتّع بالسيِّد المسيح، أو نقف أمامهم عثرة فنمنعهم. إمّا نعمل لحساب الملكوت، فنجمع أبناء الملكوت، أو لحساب مملكة الظلمة، فنعوق الآخرين عن الحياة مع الله. هذا هو ما أعلنه السيِّد بقوله: "من لا يجمع معي فهو يفرّق".



ثانيًا: إن عملنا لحساب الملكوت، فندعو الأولاد، يتحقّق هذا بإقتدائنا بالأولاد. لنحمل فينا روح البساطة كأولاد لله البسيط، حتى نقدر أن نلتقي بالأولاد فنحملهم بالحب إلى السيِّد المسيح محب البشر!

=


----------



## asmicheal (3 ديسمبر 2018)

*

"وإذا واحد تقدّم وقال له:

أيها المعلّم الصالح،

أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبديّة؟" 
[  متى 19 : 16].*

جاء هذا الشاب وكأنه يمثّل الأغنياء، وجاءت إجابة السيِّد تكشف عن إمكانيّة دخول الأغنياء الملكوت خلال الباب الضيق.


=


----------



## asmicheal (5 ديسمبر 2018)

*
 "لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟! ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله" [متى 19 : 17]
*

جاء هذا الشاب وكأنه يمثّل الأغنياء، وجاءت إجابة السيِّد تكشف عن إمكانيّة دخول الأغنياء الملكوت خلال الباب الضيق. ولكن قبل أن يجيبه على سؤاله قال له: "لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟! ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله" [17]. 
إنه لم يقل "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده. فقد اِعتاد اليهود على دعوة رجال الدين بألقابٍ لا تليق إلا بالله وحده، وقد أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة. وكأنه السيِّد يقول له: إن آمنت بي أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا. هذا وقد أكّد السيِّد نفسه أنه صالح، فيقول: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح" (يو 10: 11)
لقد عُرف الأغنياء بالمظاهر الخارجيّة وحب الكرامات، وكأن السيِّد المسيح بإجابته هذه أراد أن يوجِّه الأغنياء إلى تنقية قلوبهم من محبّة الغنى بطريق غير مباشر، مع رفض محبّة الكرامات والألقاب المبالغ فيها.

لقد أظهر هذا الشاب شوقه للحياة، لذلك قدّم له السيِّد إجابة عن اشتياقه، وكما يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [الذين ينحنون أمامه بعنق عقولهم للطاعة يهبهم وصايا ويعطيهم نواميس. ويوزِّع عليهم الميراث السماوي، ويقدّم لهم البركات الروحيّة، فيكون بالنسبة لهم مخزنًا لعطايا لا تسقط
 أجابه السيِّد: "إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا" [17]. وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إن كنت لا تريد أن تحفظ الوصايا، فلماذا تبحث عن الحياة؟ إن كنت تتباطأ في العمل، فلماذا تُسرع نحو الجزاء


=


----------



## asmicheal (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*
إن أردت أن تكون كاملًا، فاذهب وبع أملاكك، وأِعطِ الفقراء، فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني" 
[متى 19 : 21].*

القديس جيروم: [هذه هي ذروة الفضيلة الكاملة الرسوليّة أن يبيع الإنسان كل ما يملك ويوزِّعه على الفقراء (لو 18: 22)، متحرّرًا من كل عائق ليعبر إلى الممالك السماويّة مع المسيح[710].] [خادم المسيح الكامل ليس له شيء بجانب المسيح

[ترْجِم كلماته إلى عمل، فإنك إذ تتعرى تتبع الصليب حيث العرس، وتصعد سلّم يعقوب الذي يسهل صعوده لمن لا يحمل شيئًا

كما يقول: [يَعد الشيطان بمملكة وغنى ليُحطم الحياة، أمّا الرب فيَعدْ بالفقر ليحفظ الحياة

يقول القديس كبريانوس: [إن كان الكنز في السماء، فيكون القلب والعقل والمشاعر في السماء، ولا يستطيع العالم أن يغلب الإنسان الذي ليس فيه شيء يمكن أن يُغلب. إنك تستطيع أن تتبع الرب حرًا بلا قيود كما فعل الرسول - وكثيرون في أيامهم، الذين تركوا مالهم وأقرباءهم والتصقوا بالمسيح برباطات لا تنفك


يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [إن كانت لديهم الإرادة أن يرفعوا قلوبهم إلى فوق، فليدّخروا ما يحبّونه هناك. فإنهم وإن كانوا على الأرض بالجسد فليسكنوا بقلبهم مع المسيح. لقد ذهب رأس الكنيسة أمامهم، ليت قلب المسيحي أيضًا يسبقه إلى هناك... فإن كل مسيحي يذهب في القيامة إلى حيث ذهب قلبه الآن. لنذهب إلى هناك بذاك العضو (القلب) الذي يمكنه الآن أن يذهب. فإن إنساننا بكلّيته سيتبع قلبه ويذهب إلى حيث ذهب القلب... لنرسل أمتعتنا مقدّمًا إلى حيث نستعد للرحيل

كثيرون نَفَّذوا هذه الوصيّة بطريقة حرفيّة، فمن أجل الدخول إلى الكمال باعوا كل شيء وأعطوا الفقراء، ليكون السيِّد المسيح نفسه كنزهم. لكن فيما هم يبيعون بطريقة حرفيّة باعوا ما في القلب فلم يعد للعالم مكان فيه. فالبيع الخارجي يلزم أن يرافقه بيع داخلي وشراء، أي بيع من القلب مع اقتناء للسيّد المسيح ليملأ القلب، الذي سبق فأسره حب الغنى واهتمامات بالحياة.

هذا ما أكّده الآب موسى، قائلًا: [إننا نرى بعضًا ممن زهدوا أمور هذا العالم، ليس فقط الذهب والفضة، بل والممتلكات الضخمة يتضايقون ويضطربون من أجل سكِّينة أو قلم أو دبُّوس أو ريشة، بينما لو وجَّهوا أنظارهم نحو نقاوة القلب بلا شك ما كانوا يضطربون من أجل الأمور التافهة، فكما لا يبالون بالغنى العظيم، يتركون أيضًا كل شيء


ويقدّم لنا الكتاب المقدّس أبانا إبراهيم مثالًا حيًا للغني الذي باع من قلبه من أجل الرب، مع أنه لم يعش كفقير. ففي الظهيرة كان يترقَّب مجيء غريب يشاركه الطعام، ويطلب من زوجته أن تهيئ الطعام بيديها ولا تتركه لجاريتها وخَدَمها. إنه يعيش كمن لا يملك شيئًا، فقد باع كل شيء، ليس في القلب موضع للغنى أو الهمّ. يظهر ذلك بوضوح في أكثر من موقف، فعندما حدثت مخاصمة بين رعاة مواشيه ورعاة مواشي لوط في محبّة سأل ابن أخيه أن يختار الأرض التي تروق له دون أن يضع قلبه على موضع معيّن، قائلًا له: "لا تكن مخاصَمة بيني وبينك، وبين رعاتي ورعاتك، لأننا نحن أخَوان. أليست كل الأرض أمامك، اعتزل عنّي، إن ذهبت شمالًا فأنا يمينًا وإن يمينًا فأنا شمالًا" (تك 13: 8-9). وعندما أُنقذ لوط والملوك الخمسة والنساء وكل ممتلكاتهم في كسرة كدرلعومر، إذ أراد أن يترك ملك سدوم لإبراهيم الممتلكات مكتفيًا بأخذ النفوس، أصرّ إبراهيم ألاّ يأخذ خيطًا ولا شِراك نعْل، ولا من كل ما هو له (تك14: 23).


=


----------



## asmicheal (10 ديسمبر 2018)

*"الحق أقول لكم أنه يعسر أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت السماوات. وأقول لكم أيضًا أن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله" 
فلما سمع تلاميذه بهتوا جدا قائلين: إذا من يستطيع أن يخلص

 فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال لهم: هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع، ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع

(متى 19 : 24 - 26 )*
لم يقل السيِّد "أنه يستحيل"، وإنما "يعسُر"، ومع هذا فإنه إذ بُهت التلاميذ جدًا قائلين: "إذًا من يستطيع أن يخلُص؟" نظر إليهم يسوع ربّما نظرة عتاب مملوءة ترفُّقًا، وقال لهم: "هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع، ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع" [26]. إنه يعاتب تلاميذه الذين لم يُدركوا بعد أنه ليس شيء غير مستطاع لدي الله. حقًا إن الله قادر أن يعبُر بالجمل من ثقب إبرة، بتفريغ قلب الغَني من حب الغِنى وإلهاب قلبه بحب الكنز السماوي.

للقدّيس جيروم تعليق جميل على ذلك، إذ يقول: [لكن ما هو مستحيل لدى البشر ممكن لدى الله" (مر 10: 27). هذا ما نتعلّمه من المشورة التي قدّمها الرسول لتيموثاوس: "أوْصِ الأغنياء في الدهر الحاضر أن لا يستكبروا ولا يُلقوا رجاءهم على غير يقينيّة الغِنى، بل على الله الحيّ الذي يمنحنا كل شيء بغنى للتمتّع، وأن يصنعوا صلاحًا، وأن يكونوا أغنياء في أعمال صالحة، وأن يكونوا أسخياء في العطاء، كرماء في التوزيع، مدّخرين لأنفسهم أساسًا حسنًا للمستقبل لكي يمسكوا بالحياة الحقيقيّة (الأبديّة)" (1 تي 6: 17-19). ها نحن نتعلّم كيف يمكن للجمل أن يعبُر من ثقب إبرة، وكيف أن حيوانًا بسنام على ظهره إذ يُلقي عنه أحماله يمكن أن يصير له جناحيّ حمامة (مز 55: 6)، يستريح في أغصان الشجرة التي نمت من حبّة الخردل (مت 13: 31-32)

يحذّر القديس أغسطينوس الفقراء لئلا يتّكلوا على فقرهم في ذاته كجواز لهم بالدخول إلى الملكوت، قائلًا: [ِاستمعوا أيها الفقراء إلى المسيح... من كان منكم يفتخر بفقره ليَحْذر من الكبرياء لئلا يسبقه الغَني بتواضعه. اِحذروا من عدم الشفقة لئلا يفوق عليكم الأغنياء بورعهم. اِحذروا من السُكر لئلا يفوق عليكم الأغنياء بوقارهم. إن كان ينبغي عليهم ألا يفتخروا بغناهم، فلا تفتخروا أنتم بفقركم

وفي نفس المقال يحذِّر أيضًا الأغنياء قائلًا: [الكبرياء هو الحشرة الأولى للغِنى، إنه العُثْ المُفسد الذي يتعرّض للكل ويجعله ترابًا

مرّة أخرى يحدّث الاثنين معًا فيقول: [أيها الأغنياء اُتركوا أموالكم، أيها الفقراء كُفُّوا عن السلب! أيها الأغنياء وزّعوا إيراداتكم، أيها الفقراء لجِّموا شهواتكم. استمعوا أيها الفقراء إلى الرسول نفسه: "وأمّا التقوى مع القناعة فهي تجارة عظيمة" (1 تي 6:6)... ليس لكم منزلًا مشتركًا مع الأغنياء، لكن تشاركونهم في السماء وفي النور. اطلبوا القناعة والكفاف ولا ترغبوا فيما هو أكثر


=


----------



## asmicheal (11 ديسمبر 2018)

*

 فأجاب بطرس حينئذ وقال له: ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك. فماذا يكون لنا

( متى 19 - 27  )
*

الأنبا بفنوتيوس على هذه العبارة الرسوليّة، قائلًا: [لم يتركوا شيئًا سوى الشِباك البالية، لذلك فإن عبارة "تركنا كل شيء" يُفهم منها ترك الخطايا التي هي بالحقيقة أهم وأخطر... فإن ترك التلاميذ لممتلكاتهم الأرضيّة المنظورة تركًا تمامًا ليس سببًا كافيًا لينعموا بالمحبّة الرسوليّة، ويتسلّقوا بشوق واجتهاد المرحلة الثالثة التي هي شاهقة وتخص قليلين

يقول القديس جيروم: [خادم المسيح الكامل لا يطلب شيئًا بجانب المسيح وإلاَّ فهو ليس بكامل



=


----------



## asmicheal (13 ديسمبر 2018)

*
"الحق أقول لكم إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده، تجلسون أنتم أيضًا على اثني عشر كرسيًا، تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر. وكل من ترك بيوتًا أو إخوة أو أخوات أو أبًا أو أمّا أو امرأة أولادًا أو حقولًا من أجل اسمي، يأخذ مائة ضعف، ويرث الحياة الأبديّة. ولكن كثيرون أوَّلون يكونون آخرين، وآخرون أوَّلين"
 [متى 19 : 28-30].
*

سيقف التلاميذ في يوم الرب العظيم كديّانين للأسباط الاثني عشر، لأن ما كان ينبغي لهؤلاء أن يفعلوه، أي الكرازة بالمسيّا الملك قد تخلّوا عنه ليقوم التلاميذ البسطاء به، تاركين كل شيء من أجل الملكوت.
هذه المكافأة الأبديّة يرافقها مكافأة في هذا العالم "مائة ضعف". يُعلّق الأب ثيوناس على ذلك، قائلًا: [بالأحرى إن جزاء المكافأة التي وعد بها الرب هو مائة ضعف في العالم لمن كان زهدهم كاملًا.... ويتحقّق هذا بحقٍ وصدقٍ. لا يضطرب إيماننا، لأن كثيرين استغلّوا هذا النص كفرصة لبلبلة الأفهام، قائلين بأن هذه الأمور (مائة ضعف) تتحقّق جسديًا في الألف سنة... لكن الأمر المعقول جدًا، والواضح وضوحًا تامًا أن من يتبع المسيح تخِفْ عنه الآلام العالميّة والملذّات الأرضيّة، متقبِّلًا إخوة وشركاء له في الحياة، يرتبط بهم رباطًا روحيًا، فيقتني حتى في هذه الحياة حبًا أفضل، في هذه الحياة مئة مرّة عن (الحب المتأسِّس على الرباط الدموي

لتوضيح ذلك تقول بأن الله يهب المؤمن في هذه الحياة مائة ضعف مقابل ما تركه من أجل المسيح، بجانب الحياة الأبديّة. فالراهب الذي يرفض الزواج يُحرَم من وجود زوجة وأولاد له، فإذا به في حياته الرهبانيّة يتقبّل سلامًا فائقًا، ولذّة روحيّة خلال اتّحاده مع عريس نفسه تفوق كل راحة يقتنيها زوج خلال علاقته الأسريّة.

الراهب الذي يترك بيته بقلبٍ محبٍ بحق يجد البرّيّة كلها بيته، وكما نعلم عن راهب معاصر جاء من أثيوبيا بعد أن باع كل شيء من أجل المسيح، فردّ له الله عطاياه مضاعفة، إذ صارت تستأنِس له الوحوش المفترسة والضارة، فيعيش في البرّيّة في طمأنينة أكثر أمانًا ممن يعيشون في القصور. إنه يملك في قلبه مئات الأضعاف ممّا يملكه الأغنياء وعلى مستوى أعظم!

يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [هل يصير الإنسان زوجًا لزوجات كثيرات أو يجد على الأرض آباء كثيرين عِوض الآب الواحد، وهكذا بالنسبة للقرابات الأرضيّة؟! لسنا نقول هذا، إنّما بالأحرى إذ نترك الجسديّات والزمنيّات نتقبّل ما هو أعظم، أقول نتقبّل أضعافًا مضاعفة لأمور كنّا نهملها... إن ترك بيتًا يتقبّل المواضع التي هي فوق، وإن ترك أبًا يقتني الآب السماوي. إن ترك إخوته يجد المسيح يضمُّه إليه في أخوة له. إن ترك زوجة يجد له بيت الحكمة النازل من فوق من عند الله، إذ كتب: "قل للحكمة أنتِ أختي واِدع الفهم ذا قرابة" (أم 7: 4). فبالحكمة تجلب ثمارًا روحيّة جميلة، بها تكون شريكًا في رجاء القدّيسين، وتُضَمْ إلى صحبة الملائكة. وإذ تترك أُمّك تجد أمًّا لا تقارن، أكثر سمُوًّا "أورشليم العُليا التي هي أمّنا (جميعًا) فهي حُرَّة" (غل 4: 26)... فإن من يُحسب مستحقًا لنوال هذه الأمور يُحسب وهو في العالم سامٍ وموضع إعجاب، إذ يكون مزيَّنًا بمجد من قبل الله والناموس
=


----------



## asmicheal (14 ديسمبر 2018)

*
 "فإن ملكوت السماوات يشبِه رجلًا رب بيت خرج مع الصبح ليستأجر فعَلَة لكرْمه" 
[متى 20 -1]
*
يشبّه السيِّد ملكوت السماوات برجلٍ رب بيت خرج يستأجر فعَلَة لكرمه، فاتِّفق معهم في الصباح على دينار في اليوم وأرسلهم إلى كرمه، وخرج أيضًا في نحو الساعة الثالثة ليستأجر آخرين قيامًا في السوق كبطّالين وأرسلهم إلى كرمه، وهكذا في نحو الساعة السادسة والساعة التاسعة فعل ذلك، وتكرّر الأمر نحو الساعة الحادية عشر حيث سأل الواقفين كل النهار بطّالين عن وقوفهم هناك، فأجابوا: "لأنه لم يستأجرنا أحد". وفي المساء استدعى رب البيت وكلائه ليعطيهم الأجرة، مبتدئًا من الآخرين إلى الأوّلين. وإذ أعطى فعَلَة الساعة الحادية عشر دينارًا دينارًا، وجاء دور الأوّلين ظنّوا أنهم يأخذون أكثر فأخذوا هم أيضًا دينارًا دينارًا. وفيما هم يأخذون تذمّروا على رب البيت.

من هو هذا الرجل رب البيت الذي يستأجر الفعلة إلا "كلمة الله الحيّ" الذي هو رب السماء والأرض، يرى في خليقته السماويّة والأرضيّة بيته الذي يدبّر أموره ويهتمّ به؟! أمّا كرْمه فهو القلب الذي فيه يُقيم مملكته، كقوله "ملكوت الله في داخلكم". إنه يزرع برّه فينا بروحه القدّوس مُعلنًا ذاته في داخلنا. ملكوته هو تجلّيه فينا!

 ما أجمل تعبير السيِّد عن ملكوت السماوات وهو يشبهه برجلٍ رب بيت يخرج من ساعة إلى ساعة عبر النهار كلّه يستأجر فعَلَة من السوق ليعملوا في كرمه. إنه يخرج في الساعات الخمس حسب الترتيب اليهودي باكر والثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والحادية عشر للعمل طوال اليوم خلال الفَعَلة في كرْمه.

ما هي هذه الساعات إلاّ مراحل حياة الإنسان عِبر كل حياته، فباكر تُشير إلى الطفولة، والثالثة إلى الصبوّة، والسادسة حيث وقت الظهيرة تُشير إلى الشباب، والتاسعة تُشير إلى الرجولة، والحادية عشر إلى الشيخوخة، أي إلى الساعة الأخيرة من حياتنا. هكذا يدعونا الله للعمل منذ طفولتنا المبكّرة مشتاقًا أن يكون كل العمر مكرسًا لحساب ملكوته ويبقى يدعونا فاتحًا ذراعية بالحب لنا حتى اللحظات الأخيرة من عمرنا فإنه لا ييأس قط منّا، مشتاقًا أن نستجيب لدعوته، ونعمل لحسابه. إن الكرم مفتوح لنا والصوت الإلهي لا يتوقّف مادام الوقت يُدعى اليوم، ومازلنا نحمل نفسًا ولو كان الأخير! لهذا يقول الرسول بولس: "عظوا أنفسكم كل يوم مادام الوقت يُدعى اليوم لكي لا يُقسَّى أحد منكم بغرور الخطيّة" (عب 3: 13).

هكذا يخرج السيِّد إلينا ليدعونا للعمل، مشرقًا علينا بنوره ليجعل يومنا كلّه نهارًا بلا ليل، فنعمل بلا توقف، إذ يقول: "ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني مادام نهار، يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل. مادمتُ في العالم، فأنا نور العالم" (يو 9: 4، 5). إنه يخرج إلينا ليدعونا لا بالكلام وإنما بالعمل، إذ يعمل فينا أعمال أبيه ليجتذبنا إليه مادام الوقت نهار، ونوره مشرق فينا، لئلاّ نوجد مُصِرّين على عدم قبوله، فنختم حياتنا بليْلٍ قاتمٍ حيث لا يقدر أحد أن يعمل.
مُعلنًا ذاته في داخلنا. ملكوته هو تجلّيه فينا!



ثانيًا: ما أجمل تعبير السيِّد عن ملكوت السماوات وهو يشبهه برجلٍ رب بيت يخرج من ساعة إلى ساعة عبر النهار كلّه يستأجر فعَلَة من السوق ليعملوا في كرمه. إنه يخرج في الساعات الخمس حسب الترتيب اليهودي باكر والثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والحادية عشر للعمل طوال اليوم خلال الفَعَلة في كرْمه.

ما هي هذه الساعات إلاّ مراحل حياة الإنسان عِبر كل حياته، فباكر تُشير إلى الطفولة، والثالثة إلى الصبوّة، والسادسة حيث وقت الظهيرة تُشير إلى الشباب، والتاسعة تُشير إلى الرجولة، والحادية عشر إلى الشيخوخة، أي إلى الساعة الأخيرة من حياتنا. هكذا يدعونا الله للعمل منذ طفولتنا المبكّرة مشتاقًا أن يكون كل العمر مكرسًا لحساب ملكوته ويبقى يدعونا فاتحًا ذراعية بالحب لنا حتى اللحظات الأخيرة من عمرنا فإنه لا ييأس قط منّا، مشتاقًا أن نستجيب لدعوته، ونعمل لحسابه. إن الكرم مفتوح لنا والصوت الإلهي لا يتوقّف مادام الوقت يُدعى اليوم، ومازلنا نحمل نفسًا ولو كان الأخير! لهذا يقول الرسول بولس: "عظوا أنفسكم كل يوم مادام الوقت يُدعى اليوم لكي لا يُقسَّى أحد منكم بغرور الخطيّة" (عب 3: 13).

هكذا يخرج السيِّد إلينا ليدعونا للعمل، مشرقًا علينا بنوره ليجعل يومنا كلّه نهارًا بلا ليل، فنعمل بلا توقف، إذ يقول: "ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني مادام نهار، يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل. مادمتُ في العالم، فأنا نور العالم" (يو 9: 4، 5). إنه يخرج إلينا ليدعونا لا بالكلام وإنما بالعمل، إذ يعمل فينا أعمال أبيه ليجتذبنا إليه مادام الوقت نهار، ونوره مشرق فينا، لئلاّ نوجد مُصِرّين على عدم قبوله، فنختم حياتنا بليْلٍ قاتمٍ حيث لا يقدر أحد أن يعمل.

إن كان الله قد وعد الكل بالدينار، هذا لا يعني أن يؤجِّل الإنسان توبته وطاعته للعمل في كرم الرب، وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [هل أولئك الذين استأجرهم في كرْمه، عندما جاءهم صاحب الكرم في الساعة الثالثة كمثال قالوا له... انتظر إننا لا نذهب حتى الساعة السادسة؟ أو أولئك الذين وجدهم في الساعة السادسة، هل قالوا: إننا لسنا ذاهبين إلاّ في الساعة التاسعة...؟ إذ نعطي الكل بالتساوي، لماذا نذهب ونُتعب أنفسنا أكثر ما يلزم...؟ فإنه ما كان يعطيهم لو لم يذهبوا... بل يجاوبهم: ألا تريدون أن تعملوا الآن يا من لا تعرفون إن كنتم ستعيشون حتى تكبروا في السن أم لا؟ لقد دُعيتَ في الساعة السادسة، تعال، حقًا إن صاحب الكرم يعدك بدينار، إن أتيت في الساعة الحادية عشر، لكنّه لم يعدك أنك تعيش حتى الساعة السابعة؛ لا أقول الحادية عشرة بل ولا السابعة. إذن لا تؤجّل، فإن الذي دعاك يؤكّد لك المكافأة، لكن الأيام غير مؤكدة

القديس أغسطينوس أيضًا: [إن السيِّد في هذا المثل قد فتح الباب للجميع، فلا ييأس أحد، إنه يكرّر الدعوة قابلًا الجميع، لكن لنبدأ أيضًا لئلا نتحطّم بالرجاء الفاسد خلال التأجيل، إذ يقول: لا تؤجل، لا تغلق أمامك الباب المفتوح الآن. هوذا واهب المغفرة فاتح الباب أمامك، فلماذا تؤجِّل؟ لتبتهج، فإن الباب مفتوح وأنت لم تقرع، لكن هل يبقى مفتوحًا إلى الأبد بالنسبة للذين سيقرعون ويبقون خارجًا...؟ إنك لا تعلم ما سيحدث غدً

ثالثًا: دعوة السيِّد لنا للعمل في كرمه ليست فقط دعوة عمليّة ومستمرّة عبر كل حياة الإنسان من طفولته حتى شيخوخته، وإنما هي أيضًا دعوة للإنسانيّة عِبر التاريخ كلّه من مهدِه حتى نهايته على الأرض. يقول الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير): [لا يوجد زمن توقّف فيه الرب عن إرسال فعَلَة للعمل في كرْمه، أي تعليم شعبه

الله ينزل إلينا عبر التاريخ كله، من عصر إلى عصر، ومن جيل إلى جيل، وكأنّه من ساعة إلى أخرى، يطلب فعَلَة يستأجرهم من السوق، لكي يدخل بهم إلى كرْمه الإلهي، ليهبهم المكافأة الأبديّة عند مساء حياتنا الزمنيّة.


*     يا لهذه النعمة العظيمة التي لا توصف! إبراهيم المؤمن لم يدخل بعد الفردوس... أمّا اللص فدخله. وموسى لم يدخل، أمّا هذا اللص فدخله بالرغم من مخالفته الناموس.

وهذا ما يقوله القدّيس بولس الرسول مندهشًا: "حيث كثرت الخطيّة ازدادت النعمة جدًا" (رو 5: 20). إن هؤلاء الذين احتملوا ثقل النهار وحده لم يدخلوا بعد، أمّا صاحب الساعة الحادية عشرة فدخل. فلا يتذمّر أحد على رب البيت لأنه سوف يقول له: يا صاحب ما ظلمتَك؛ أو ما يحلّ لي أن أفعل ما أريد بمالي؟[729]

القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى


رابعًا: وللعلامة أوريجينوس تفسير رمزي لهذه الساعات الخمس، فإنها وإن كانت تُشير إلى الحقبات الخمس السابقة (آدم، نوح، إبراهيم، موسى، السيِّد المسيح)، لكنها تمثّل دعوة الله لنا خلال الحواس الخمس لكي ما يدخل إلى قلبنا ويقيم مملكته فينا



=


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2018)

*

"وخرج أيضًا نحو الساعة السادسة والتاسعة وفعل كذلك"
 [متى 20 -5]

*

لأن فعَلَة هاتين الساعتين يمثّلان دعوة الشعب اليهودي للعمل، 

السادسة تمثل عهد الآباء
 يبدأ بإبراهيم فاسحق ثم يعقوب 

والتاسعة تمثل عهد الأنبياء 
يبدأ بموسى حتى ما قبل مجيء السيِّد المسيح. لكن الدعوة لم تكن في كل مراحلها هكذا،
 ففي المرحلة الأولى دُعيت البشريّة كلها للعمل في شخص آدم، 
والثانية أيضًا في شخص نوح، 
والأخيرة انطلقت الكرازة للأمم خلال كنيسة العهد الجديد. 
إن كان في الساعتين السادسة والتاسعة قدّم عهوده ووعوده ونبوّاته وناموسه خلال الآباء والأنبياء للشعب اليهودي


=


----------



## asmicheal (20 ديسمبر 2018)

*
"آخرين قيامًا بطّالين
 (متى 20 - 6 )
*

يسألهم: لماذا وقفتم ههنا كل النهار بطّالين؟! إنهم جماعة الأمم الذين عاشوا كل نهارهم في حالة بِطالة لا عمل روحي لهم، أضاعوا كل عمرهم في العبادات الوثنيّة الباطلة، فصاروا بطّالين كآلهتهم. لكنهم في تواضعٍ وانكسار قلبٍ قبلوا دعوة السيِّد المسيح، معترفين بحالهم: "لأنه لم يستأجرنا أحد" [7]

=


----------



## asmicheal (29 ديسمبر 2018)

*"لأنه لم يستأجرنا أحد"
 [متى 20 : 7].*

 كانوا في شوقٍ للدعوة والعمل، فوجدوا في الصليب دعوتهم، وفي الروح القدس قوّة للعمل!
 يكرّر السيِّد في هذا المثل كلمة "خرج" [ع 3، 5-6]؛ وقد كرّر معلّمنا متّى هذه الكلمة كثيرًا حينما تحدّث عن عمل الله مع البشريّة. وكأنه أراد أن يؤكّد لنا حقيقة هامة، وهي أن الله في حبّه للبشريّة لم ينتظرها ترتفع إليه، إذ تعجز عن فعل هذا، ولا طلب مبادرتها بالاعتذار عن خطئها، وإنما دائمًا وأبدًا هو الذي يبدأ بالخروج إليها بطريقة أو أخرى. خرج إليها في كل ساعة من ساعات النهار، وكأن لا عمل له غير خلاص الإنسان ومصالحته. إنه خرج إلينا بأعمال محبّته خلال خلقته كل شيء لأجلنا، وخرج إلينا بتقديمه ناموسه الإلهي، وخرج إلينا بإرساله الأنبياء وأخيرًا جاء إلينا بنفسه. خرج إلينا خلال تخلِّيه عن أمجاده، وخرج إلينا إلى الجلجثّة ليلتقي بنا على الصليب فيحملنا إليه خارج المحلّة.



=


----------



## asmicheal (1 يناير 2019)

*
 الدينار الذي قدّمه السيِّد المسيح للعاملين في كرمه
*

في رأي العلامة أوريجينوس- هو الخلاص فقد وهب لأصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة نعمة الخلاص، الأمر الذي تمتّع به أيضًا السابقون.

ويرى القديس أغسطينوس أن الدينار الذي يوهب للفعَلَة إنّما هو الحياة الأبديّة، قائلًا: [في هذا الأجر نتساوى جميعًا، يكون الأول كالآخر، والآخر كالأول، لأن ذلك الدينار هو الحياة الأبديّة، وفي الحياة الأبديّة الكل متساوون. بالرغم من اِختلاف ما يبلغ إليه القدّيسون فيضيء البعض أكثر والآخر أقل، إلاّ أن عطيّة الحياة الأبديّة متساوية للجميع، فلا تكون طويلة لواحد وقصيرة لآخر هذه التي هي أبديّة للجميع بلا نهاية
القديس جيروم: "الدينار" يحمل صورة الملك، لذلك إذ تذمر الأوّلون وهم يتسلّمون المكافأة كان يوبّخهم، [إذ تتسلّمون المكافأة التي وعدت بها أي صورتي ومثالي، فماذا تطلبون بعد؟!] أخيرًا يمكننا القول أن المكافأة هي التمتّع بالسيِّد نفسه فينا!

لكن هل الذي ينال المكافأة أي الخلاص أو الامتثال بالسيِّد المسيح نفسه خلال التمتّع به داخلنا يتذمر؟ إن ما قاله السيِّد مجرّد مثال ليكشف جوانب معيّنة أو فكرة معيّنة. فما عناه السيِّد هو نزع أنانيّة اليهود الذي يظنّون أن الخلاص لهم وحدهم والمسيّا قادم لهم دون غيرهم، فلو أنهم علموا أن ما يتمتّعوا به لا يمكن أن ينالوا ما هو أكثر منه [10]، لما تذمروا على فتح باب الخلاص للأمم وتقديم المسيّا حياته للجميع. لكن في المساء لا يوجد حسد ولا غيرة بل هي "ملكوت الحب"


=


----------



## asmicheal (2 يناير 2019)

*" هؤلاء الآخرون عملوا ساعة واحدة، وقد ساويْتهم بنا نحن الذين احتملنا ثِقل النهار والحر" 
[متى 20  : 12]*

فمن جهة دعوا إخوتهم "هؤلاء الآخرون" كمن يستنكفون منهم، أمّا السيِّد فيجيب أحدهم: "يا صاحب"، وكأنه يتحدّث معه كصديق مع صديقه يتحاجج معه، وليس كرّبٍ يأمر عبده؛ ومن جانب آخر يتذمَّرون أنهم احتملوا ثقل النهار وحرُّه مع أن أعمالهم باطلة إن قورنت بالمكافأة الأبديّة المعدّة لهم.

سرّ التذمر هو الحسد، فقد أخذوا مالهم، ما اتفق به السيِّد معهم، لكن ما أحزنهم أن ينال إخوتهم مثلهم. لم يقم حزنهم على حرمانهم من شيء، وإنما من أجل الخير الذي ناله الغير. لهذا وبّخهم السيِّد: "يا صاحب ما ظلمتك، أمّا اتّفقت معي على دينار؟ فخذ الذي لك واذهب، فإني أريد أن أعطي الأخير مثلك، أو ما يحلّ لي أن أفعل ما أريد بمالي؟! أم عينك شرّيرة لأني أنا صالح؟! هكذا يكون الآخرون أوّلين والأوّلون آخرين" [13-15].



 يختم السيِّد المسيح حديثه: "هكذا يكون الآخرون أوّلين، والأوّلون آخرين، لأن كثيرين يُدعون، وقليلين يُنتخبون" 



=


----------



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2019)

*

 "وفيما كان يسوع صاعدًا إلى أورشليم أخذ الاثني عشر تلميذًا على انفراد في الطريق، وقال لهم. ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يسلَّم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت. ويسلّمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزءوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم"
 [متى 20  : 17-19].
*

لقد أخذ تلاميذه على انفراد ليحدّثهم عن الأسرار الخاصة بالملكوت التي لم يكن ممكنًا للجماهير اليهوديّة في ذلك الحين أن تتقبّلها، وحتى التلاميذ كانوا غير مدركين لها. ففي المظهر الخارجي تجتمع المدينة لاستقباله كملك، أمّا هو فعيناه تتطلّعان إلى الصليب بكونه طريق الملكوت الأوحد، وكأن السيِّد يُشير إليهم أنه قادم للصليب بإرادته، يعمل ما هو ذاهب إليه، وبهذا يشجّعهم أيضًا على حمل الصليب معه.

* سبق فأخبر تلاميذه عن آلامه حتى إذ يتيقّظون متوقّعين حدوثها يستعدّون لملاقاتها

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

* بهذا يتعلّمون أنه يعرف مقدّمًا آلامه العتيدة، وأنه كان يمكنه بسهولة أن يتجنّبها، لكنّه ذاهب ليلتقي بها بإرادته. لقد أخبرهم أن كل هذه الأمور التي سبق فأعلنها الأنبياء القدّيسون يدبّرها الله حتى لا يتعثّر أحد عندما تتحقّق

القديس كيرلس الكبير

* لأنه محب البشر فقد رحَّب بالموت الذي بدونه لهلك العالم في خطاياه

القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي




=


----------



## asmicheal (10 يناير 2019)

"*لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان؛ أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها أنا؟! وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اَصطبغ بها أنا؟! قالا له: نستطيع. فقال لهما: أمّا كأسي فتشربانها، وبالصبغة التي اَصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان، وأما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري، فليس لي أن أُعطيه إلا للذين أُعِدّ لهم من أبي" [  متى 20  :  22-23  ]
*

 لقد وجَّه أفكارهما إلى كأس الصليب وصبغة الألم، يشربان كأسه ويُدفنان معه في معموديّته (صبغته) ليقوما معه. وإذ ظنَّا أنهما يستطيعان ذلك لم يحطِّم نفسيَّتِهما، وإنما وجَّهها إلى الآب الذي يُعد الإكليل لكل أحد. وكأنه أراد أن يقول لهما: وأنتما تظنّان أنكما قادران على شرب كأسي والدخول معي إلى معموديّة موتي، إنّما تحتاجان إلى قوّة من الأعالي لكي تستحقّا المجد الإلهي. إنكما ستشربان كأسي وتُدفنان معي، لكن هذا ليس عملكما الذاتي، إنّما هو عمل إلهي يوهَب لكما مجانًا.


يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [يمكننا أن نفهم "ليس لي أن أعطيكم" بمعنى آخر وهو أنّني قد جئتُ لكي أعلِّم التواضع..، ما جئتُ لأُظهِر العدل بل لأقدّم حنوًا (أي أنه ليس وقت لتقديم الإكليل.]

ليتنا نتقدّم إلى حضرة ربّنا يسوع المسيح كأم ابنيّ زبدي، فيقدّم كل منّا روحه وجسده كابنين له، لا ليطلب لهما راحة زمنيّة أو كرامة باطلة مؤقّتة، وإنما لكي يدخل بهما روحه القدّوس إلى كأسه فيشربانها ويتمتّعا بالدفن معه، ويقوما حاملين سِمات المُقام من الأموات سرّ مجد لهما. عندئذ ينتظر الإنسان الإكليل الأبدي.

يُعلّق العلامة أوريجينوس على كلمات السيِّد لأم ابنيّ زبدي، قائلًا: [من يشرب الكأس التي شربها الرب يسوع سوف يجلس ويملك ويحكم إلى جانب ملك الملوك. هذا هو كأس الخلاص، من يأخذه يدعو باسم الرب. وكل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلُص (يؤ 2: 32، أع 2: 21، رو 10: 13)]

يشجّعنا القديس جيروم على الجهاد لننال مجدٍ أعظمٍ في الحياة الأبديّة خلال التواضع، قائلًا: [لو أننا جميعًا نكون متساوين في السماء فباطلًا نتّواضع هنا لنصير عظماء هناك

أخيرًا يرى القديس أمبروسيوس في تصرُّف هذه الأم جانبين، الأول أنها أخطأت في طلبها، أمّا الثاني فيغفر لها خطأها أنها بقلب الأم المملوء محبّة لم تفكر في نفسها بل في ابنيها

لا طريق للمجد الأبدي خارج الصلب معه والدفن أيضًا. وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [هكذا يليق بنا أن نسلك في نفس الطريق حتى نشاركه المجد والكرامة... ما أمجد الآلام! بها نتشبّه بموته.] لكننا لا نقدر أن ندخل هذا الطريق بأنفسنا، لذا يؤكّد لنا السيِّد أنه اختارنا (يو 15: 16)، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الفضل هنا هو لصاحب الدعوة، وما على المدعوّين إلاّ الطاعة 

كما يقول: [لا نقدر أن نجري في طريق الله إلاّ محمولين على أجنحة الروح
 [الذين يعاقبون فمن أجل العدالة، أمّا الذين يكلّلون فمن أجل النعمة. فلو أنهم مارسوا ألف عمل صالح إنّما يتمتّعون بالسماء والملكوت مقابل هذه الأعمال الصغيرة لأجل حرّية النعمة، فيرتفعون إلى ما لا يقاس

=


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2019)

*
"فلما سمع العشرة اغتاظوا من أجل الأخويْن. فدعاهم يسوع، وقال: أنتم تعلمون أن رؤساء الأمم يسودونهم، والعظماء يتسلّطون عليهم، فلا يكون هذا فيكم. بل من أراد أن يكون فيكم عظيمًا، فليكن لكم خادمًا. ومن أراد أن يكون فيكم أولًا فليكن لكم عبدًا. كما أن ابن الإنسان لم يأتِ ليُخدم بل ليخدم، وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين" [ متى 20 : 24-28].
*

لم يكن سهلًا على التلاميذ حتى هذه اللحظات أن يتفهّموا سرّ الملكوت السماوي، لهذا اغتاظوا من أجل الأخويْن، وعِوض أن يفرحوا ويتهلّلوا بكل نفسٍ تلتقي مع الملك لكي تملك معه اغتاظوا. كان الملكوت حتى هذا الوقت سباقًا نحو المجد الأرضي وحب السيطرة، لكن السيِّد وجَّه أنظارهم إليه هو بكونه ما جاء ليخدِمهُ الآخرون بل يخدِم الآخرين، مقدّمًا حياته فِدية عنهم. 

لم يأتِ ليسود مع أنه هو السيِّد، وإنما جاء كعبدٍ ليمد يده فيغسل الأقدام المتّسخة.*

 فالملكوت في جوهره هو اتّحاد مع الله في ابنه يسوع المسيح، وبروحه ندخل في سِباق نحو اِحتلال الصفوف الأخيرة، كعبيد نخدم الآخرين لنرفعهم بالروح القدس من عبوديّة الخطيّة إلى مجد أولاد الله خلال اتّحادهم بابن الله الوحيد! *

ما أجمل تعبير الرسول بولس: "اسْتعبَدت نفسي لكثيرين". ما كان يمكنه أن يقبل هذا، ولا استطاع أن ينفّذ ما لم يتّحد في الابن الوحيد الذي صار عبدًا من أجلنا! بقدر ما تُصلب الأنا ويرفض الإنسان الكرامة ينطلق بالروح القدس نحو أمجاد الملكوت السماوي، متنعّمًا بثماره أيضًا هنا كمجدٍ داخليٍ ونعمٍ إلهيّة لا تُقدر.

 القديس أغسطينوس تعليقًا على كلمات السيِّد بخصوص خدمة الآخرين والبذل من أجلهم، هكذا: [كل واحد هو خادم للمسيح على نفس الطريقة التي بها المسيح أيضًا خادم. ومن يخدم المسيح هكذا يكرمه أبوه كرامة عظيمة، إذ يجعل ابنه معه، ولا يعوزه شيئًا من السعادة الأبديّة[742].] ويكمّل القدّيس حديثه عن الخدمة والخدّام، قائلًا: [لا تفكّروا فقط في الأساقفة والكهنة الصالحين، وإنما كونوا أنتم أيضًا خدّاما للمسيح بالطريقة الخاصة بكم، خلال حياتكم الصالحة وتقديم الصدقة والكرازة باسمه والتعليم قدر ما تستطيعون. فكل أب عائلة يعرف خلال هذا اللقب العاطفة التي يحملها كوالد لهذه العائلة. لينذِر كل أهل بيته، ويعلّمهم وينصحهم ويُصلِح من أمرهم من أجل المسيح ومن أجل الحياة الأبديّة. بهذا يمتلئ البيت من العمل الكنسي ويقوم الأب بنوع من العمل الأسقفي، خادمًا المسيح ليبقى معه إلى الأبد. فإنه حتى خدمة الآلام السامية جدًا قد مارسها كثيرون من طبقتكم (أي من الشعب). فإن كثيرين من الشبَّان والعذارى، من الرجال والنساء، آباء وأمهات، ليسوا أساقفة ولا كهنة خدموا المسيح بتسليم حياتهم للاستشهاد من أجله، فكرَّمهم الأب بقبول أكاليل مجد متزايدة

=


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2019)

*تفتيح عيون الاعميين

 "ماذا تريدان أن أفعل بكما؟" [ متى 20  : 32]

*

في الوقت الذي فيه يُعلِن متّى البشير تفتيح أعين الأعميين إشارة إلى استنارة بصيرة المؤمنين من اليهود والأمم، اكتفي الإنجيليّان مرقس ولوقا بذكر أعمى واحد ممثِّلًا البشريّة في قبولها الإيمان ككنيسة واحدة بلا تمييز بين يهودي وأممي. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [من هما الأعميان الجالسان على الطريق؟ إنهما هذان الشعبان اللذان جاء المسيح ليشفيهما...! اليهود والأمم، محقّقًا ما وعد به إبراهيم "ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم الأرض" (تك 22: 18). لذلك ذهب أيضًا الرسول بعد قيامة الرب وصعوده إلى الأمم عندما ازدرى بهم اليهود... لذلك أيضًا دعا السيِّد حجر الزاوية (1 تس 2: 20) "الذي جعل الاثنين واحدًا" (أف 2: 14)، إذ يضم حجر الزاوية حائطين في اتّجاهين مختلفين (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). وأي اِختلاف مثلما كان بين المختونين والغُرْل، فقد أقام حائطًا من اليهود وآخر من الأمم، جمعهما معًا حجر الزاوية، لأن "الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون قد صار رأسًا للزاوية" (مز 118: 22)... إذن، فالأعميان اللذان كانا يصرخان إلى الرب إنّما هما الحائطان في هذا المثال

ويعلّل الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير) ذكر هذه المعجزة قبل دخول السيِّد أورشليم ليُصلب، قائلًا: [إذ كان التلاميذ لا يزالوا جسديّين لم يستطيعوا فهم كلمات السرّ، لذلك تمّم المعجزة. لقد فتح عينيّ الأعمى لكي يثبت إيمانهم خلال علامات من السماء

إن عدنا للأعمى أو الأعميين، فإنه ما كان يمكن أن يتمتّع بتفتيح عينيّه ما لم يدرك أولًا حاجته إلى النور وإدراكه لقوة السيِّد المسيح الشافي النفس والجسد.

يقول البابا كيرلّس الكبير: [وُجد أناس كثيرون حول يسوع... لكن الأعمى شعر بحضرته وتمسَّك به في قلبه هذا الذي لم تستطع عيناه الجسديَّتان أن تراه.] أمّا سرّ شفائه فهو صوت المسيح واهب النور، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [صوت المسيح نور للأعمى، لأنه كلمة النور الحقيقي.]

=


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2019)

"*وقف يسوع وناداهما" 
[متى 20 : 33]*

إذ اقتربا إليه بقلبيهما بالإيمان نعِما بالاقتراب إليه أيضًا بالجسد وسمعا صوته. الإيمان يُحضرنا إلى السيِّد المسيح حتى نستحق الوجود معه وسماع صوته

كان الأعميان يصرخان، قائلين: "ارحمنا يا سيّد يا ابن داود" [30]، ومع هذا يسألهما: "ماذا تريدان أن أفعل بكما؟" إنه يقدّس الإرادة الإنسانيّة التي كلَّلنا بها. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الله لا يقيِّد رغباتنا أو إرادتنا بعطاياه، لكن ما نكاد نبدأ ونُظهر الاستعداد حتى نجده يعرض علينا فرصًا عديدة للخلاص
أما الصرخات التي يلزمنا أن نقدّمها للسيّد أثناء اجتيازه، فهي صرخات الإيمان العامل. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [من أجل محبّة هذا النور أريد أن أحثِّكم أيها الأحباء إنه يلزم أن تصرخوا بالأعمال الصالحة عندما يجتاز يسوع، فيسمع صوت إيمانك ويقف يسوع غير المتغيِّر... يفتح أعينكم

اُطلب النور الذي هو المسيح!

إن كان الأعمى يحبّ نور الجسد، كم بالأكثر يلزمنا أن نتوق إلى نور النفس؟ لنصرخ إليه لا بكلمات وإنما بالحياة الفاضلة...

الجماهير تنتهر الأعمى لكي لا يصرخ! يوجد مسيحيّون ليسوا بقليلين، هؤلاء يطلبون أن يعوقوننا عن الحياة، وذلك كالجمهور الذي سار مع المسيح وأعاقوا الصارخ للمسيح. كان الأعمى جائعًا للنور من حنوّ المسيح.

يوجد مسيحيّون كهؤلاء لكي نغلبهم ونحيا في الفضيلة، فتكون حياتنا هي الصوت الصارخ للمسيح. لنحيا الحياة الفاضلة؛ بهذا نصرخ إليه!

القديس أغسطينوس


*     عملنا جميعه في هذه الحياة أيها الإخوة أن تُشفى عينا القلب اللتان بهما نُعاين الله! هذا هو غاية احتفالنا بالأسرار المقدّسة، وهدف البشارة بكرم الله!

*     أيعطيك الله العين التي بها ترى الشمس التي خلقها، ولا يهبك تلك التي بها تراه هو نفسه خالقها، وقد خلقك على صورته؟ لقد وهبك إيّاها أيضًا! لقد أعطاك كليهما، لكن بمحبتك للعينين الخارجيّتين أكثر من العين الداخليّة، وباحتقارك للأخيرة صرت مريضًا وجريحًا

القديس أغسطينو
=


----------



## asmicheal (15 يناير 2019)

*"ولما قربوا من أورشليم وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون،

حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين. قائلًا لهما:

اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما،

فللوقت تجدان أتانًا مربوطة وجحشًا معها،

فحلاّهما وأتياني بهما.

وإن قال لكما أحد شيئًا، فقولا:

الرب محتاج إليهما،

فللوقت يرسلهما" 
[متى 21  : 1-3].

*
كانت أورشليم تكتظ بالملايين في ذلك الوقت، جاءوا يشترون خرافًا يحتفظون بها لتقديمها فِصحًا عنهم، أمّا السيِّد المسيح -حمل الله- فتقدّم بنفسه متَّجهًا نحو أورشليم ليقدّم نفسه فِصحًا عن البشريّة بإرادته. إنه ليس كبقيّة الحملان التي تُذبح فتؤكل وتُستهلك، إنّما يقدّم جسده ذبيحة حب قادرة أن تقيم من الموت وتهب حياة أبديّة لمن ينعم بها. إنه الكاهن والذبيحة في نفس الوقت الذي يتقدّم إلى الصليب، كما إلى المذبح لكي يرفع البشريّة المؤمنة إلى الحياة الجديدة التي فيه، ويحملها معه إلى سماواته.


"جاءوا إلى بيت فاجي"، وهي قرية صغيرة جنوب شرقي جبل الزيتون، يسكنها الكهنة ليكونوا قريبين من الهيكل بأورشليم. يرى البعض أن "بيت فاجي" تعني بالعبريّة "بيت التين"، وقد سبق فرأينا في "التينة" رمزًا للكنيسة من جهة وحدتها حيث تضم بذورًا كثيرة داخل غلاف الروح القدس الحلو، خلاله يكون للكل طعمًا شهيًا، وبدونه تصير البذور بلا قيمة لا يمكن أكلها. هذه هي الكنيسة الواحدة المملوءة حلاوة خلالها يرسل السيِّد تلميذيْه ليحلاّ باسمه المربوطين، ويدخلا بالقلوب إلى أورشليم العُليا، أي رؤية السلام.

ويرى العلامة أوريجينوس
أن "بيت فاجي" تعني "بيت الفَكْ"، وكأنها تذكرنا بالفكْ الذي يُلطم عليه المؤمن الحقيقي (الخد الأيمن) فيُحوّل الآخر لمن يلطمه، مقدّمًا له الحب ليكسر شرّه. كما يذكِّرنا بالفكْ الذي ضرب به شمشون الأعداء فأهلكهم، وقد أفاض ماءً أنعشه وقت عطشه (قض 15: 19). هكذا لا نستطيع أن نلتقي بالمسيّا المخلّص كفاتح لأورشليمنا الداخليّة ما لم نقدّم خدِّنا الأيمن وأيضًا الأيسر بالحب لمضايقينا، محتملين شرّهم بصبرٍ حقيقيٍ.

هذا هو باب التمتّع بمسيحنا -الفِصح الحقيقي- الذي أفاض علينا ينبوع مياه حيّة كما مع شمشون (قض 15: 19) هو ينبوع ماء روحه القدّوس الذي يروي القلب ليحوِّله من بريَّة مقفرة إلى جنّة الله المثمرة.

يقول الإنجيلي: "ولما قربوا من أورشليم وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون" [1]... ما هو جبل الزيتون الذي جاء إليه السيِّد قبيل دخوله أورشليم الذي اكتظّ بأشجار الزيتون، إلا السيِّد المسيح نفسه، الذي هو نفسه "الطريق"، هو بدايته وهو نهايته. به يدخل إلينا، وفيه يستقر! وكما يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لعلّ المسيح نفسه هو الجبل، فمن هو ذاك الجبل إلا الذي يقدر أن يقدّم أشجار زيتون مثمرة، لا كالأشجار التي تنحني بسبب ثِقل ثمارها، وإنما تذخر بالأمم خلال كمال الروح؟! إنه ذاك الذي خلاله نصعد وإليه نبلغ. إنه الباب وهو الطريق؛ هو الذي ينفتح لنا، وهو الذي يفتح

يقول أيضًا القديس أمبروسيوس: [لقد جاء إلى جبل الزيتون لكي يغرس الزيتون الصغير بقوّته السماويّة... إنه الزارع السماوي؛ وكل غرس يغرسه في بيت الله يعلن: "أمّا أنا فمثل زيتونة خضراء في بيت الله، توكّلت على رحمة الله إلى الدهر والأبد[752]" (مز 52: 8).]

عند جبل الزيتون أرسل السيِّد تلميذين، قائلًا لهما: "اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما". بعث بتلميذيه إلى قرية ليأتيا بالأتان والجحش المربوطين بعد حلّهما، ليستخدمهما في دخوله أورشليم. معلنًا احتياجه إليهما، وقد رأى آباء الكنيسة أن كل كلمة وردت بخصوص هذا الحدث تحمل معنى يمس خلاص البشريّة، نذكر على سبيل المثال:


أولًا: الأتان والجحش يمثّلان رمزيًا العالم في ذلك الحين وقد انقسم إلى اليهود والأمم... فالرب محتاج إلى كل البشريّة حتى وإن انحطّت في فكرها إلى الأتان والجحش من جهة معرفتهم لله وسلوكهم الروحي. وكما يقول المرتّل: "صرتُ كبهيمة عندك، ولكنّني دائمًا معك" (مز 73: 22-23). في تواضع إذ يشعر الإنسان بعجزه عن إدراك أسرار الله يرى نفسه وقد صار كبهيمة عاجزة عن التفكير، فيحمل كلمة الله داخله، ويصير هو نفسه كأورشليم الداخليّة. إنه يتقبّل عمل السيِّد في حياته كما من خلال تلميذيه، يحلانه من الرباطات الأولى بالروح القدس ويقدّمانه للسيِّد كمركبة إلهيّة تنطلق في حرّية، نحو أورشليم العُليا (غل 4: 26) عِوض قريته الأولى وأعمال العبوديّة الحقيرة.

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لقد شبّه البشر بهذين الحيوانين لوجود مشابهات معهما... فالحمار حيوان دنس (حسب الشريعة) وأكثر الحيوانات المستخدمة للحمل غباءً، فهو غبي وضعيف ودنيء ومثقّل بالأحمال. هكذا كان البشر قبل مجيء المسيح إذ تلوّثوا بكل شهوة وعدم تعقل، كلماتهم لا تحمل رقّة، أغبياء بسبب تجاهلهم لله، فإنه أيّة غباوة أكثر من احتقار الشخص للخالق وتعبُّده لعمل يديه كما لو كان خالقه؟! كانوا ضعفاء في الروح، أدنياء، إذ نسبوا أصلهم السماوي وصاروا عبيدًا للشهوات والشيّاطين. كانوا مثقّلين بالأحمال، يئنّون تحت ثقل ظلمة الوثنيّة وخرافاتها[753].]

ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير في هذا: [لقد خلق إله الكل الإنسان على الأرض بعقلٍ قادرٍ على الحكمة، له قُوى الفهم، لكن الشيطان خدعه؛ ومع أنه مخلوق على صورة الله أضلَّه، فلم تعد له معرفة بالخالق صانع الكل. انحدر الشيطان بسكان الأرض إلى أدنى درجات عدم التعقّل والجهل. وإذ عرف الطوباوي داود ذلك، أقول بكى بمرارة قائلًا: "والإنسان في كرامة لم يفهم، يشبه البهائم بلا فهم" (مز 49: 12). من المحتمل أن الأتان الأكبر سنًا ترمز لمجمع اليهود إذ صار بهيميًّا، لم يعطِ للناموس اهتمامًا إلا القليل، مستخفًا بالأنبياء والقدّيسين، وقد أضاف إلى ذلك عصيانه للمسيح الذي دعاه للإيمان ولتفتيح عينيّه، قائلًا: "أنا هو نور العالم، من يؤمن بي فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة" (يو 8: 12). الظلمة التي يتحدّث عنها هنا بلا شك تخص الذهن وتعني الجهل والعُمى وداء عدم التعقّل الشديد. أمّا الجحش الذي لم يكن بعد قد اُستخدم للركوب فيمثِّل الشعب الجديد الذي دُعيَ من بين الوثنيّين. فهذا أيضًا قد حُرم بالطبيعة من العقل؛ كان هائمًا في الخطأ، لكن المسيح صار حكمته "المذخَّر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة (وأسرار) العلم" (كو 2: 3). لذلك أُحضر الجحش بواسطة تلميذين أرسلهما المسيح لهذا الغرض. ماذا يعني هذا؟ إنه يعني أن المسيح دعا الوثنيّين بإشراق نور الحق عليهم، يخدمه في ذلك نظامان: الأنبياء والرسل. فقد رُبح الوثنيّون للإيمان بكرازة الرسل الذي يستخدمون كلمات مقتبسة من الناموس والأنبياء. يقول أحدهم للذين دُعوا بالإيمان لمعرفة مجيء المسيح: "وعندنا الكلمة النبويّة وهي أثبت، التي تفعلون حسنًا إن اِنتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضعٍ مظلمٍ، إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم" (2 بط 1: 19)... فإذ تفجّر النهار بإشراق نور الحق لم تعد الكلمة النبويّة سراجًا صغيرًا بل صار يضاهي أشعة كوكب الصبح.

لقد أُحضر الجحش من قرية، مشيرًا بذلك إلى حال فكر الوثنيّين غير المتمدِّن، إذ لم يكن كمن تعلَّم في مدينة، وإنما كمن عاش بطريقة ريفيّة خشنة وفَظّة... هؤلاء لا يستمرّون على هذا الحال بخصوص الذهن غير المتمدِّن، وإنما يتغيّرون إلى حالة من السلام والحكمة بخضوعهم للمسيح معلّم هذه الأمور. إذن، لقد أُهملت الأتان، إذ لم يركبها المسيح مع أنها سبق فاُستخدمت للركوب ومارست الخضوع لراكبيها، مستخدمًا الجحش الذي كان بلا مران سابق ولم يستخدمه أحد... وكما سبق فقلت لقد رفض المجمع اليهودي الذي سبق فامتطاه الناموس، وقبل الجحش، الشعب الذي أُخذ من الأمم

هذا التفسير الرمزي للقدّيس كيرلّس الكبير أخذه عن العلامة أوريجينوس القائل: [رَمَزَ للمجمع اليهودي القديم بالأتان، إذ كان مقيَّدًا بخطاياه. وكان أيضًا معها الجحش مقيَّدًا، كرمز للشعب الحديث الولادة من الأمم. وإذ اقترب المخلّص وصار الطريق لأورشليم السماويّة مفتوحًا أمر بحلِّها خلال تعاليم تلاميذه الذين أعطاهم الروح القدس، قائلًا: "اقبلوا الروح القدس، من غفرتم خطاياه تُغفر له، ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت" (يو 20: 22-23). كما يقول: [كان احتياجه هكذا أنه إذ يجلس عليهما يحرّرهما من الأتعاب، مصلحًا من أمْر من يجلس عليهما، لا بمعنى أنه هو الذي يستريح بواسطتهما


ويقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [يعني بالجحش الكنيسة والشعب الجديد الذي كان قبلًا غير طاهر وقد صار طاهرًا، إذ استقرّ يسوع عليه

ثانيًا: يتحدّث القديس جيروم عن التلميذين اللذين أرسلهما السيِّد، قائلًا: [أرسل تلميذيه، أحدهما لأهل الختان والآخر للأمم
 أمّا القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه فيرى أن التلميذين قد أرسلا إلى الأمم، أحدهما إلى السامرة التي كانت لها بعض المعرفة عن الله والآخر لبقيّة الأمم، قائلًا: [الأتان والجحش يشيران إلى دعوة الأمم المزدوجة. فالسامريّون عبدوا الله خلال طقوسهم، وقد أُشير إليهم بالأتان، أمّا الأمم فيُشار إليهم بالجحش إذ لم يكونوا بعد قد تدرّبوا على الحمل. هكذا أرسل (السيِّد) اثنين لتحرير من كانوا تحت رباطات الخزعبلات. فآمنت السامرة بواسطة فيلبس، وآمن كرنيليوس بالمسيح كبكر عن الأمم بواسطة بطرس

لاحظ القديس جيروم في إنجيل لوقا البشير أن للجحش أصحاب كثيرون، وكأن هذا الشعب خاضع ليس لخطيّةٍ واحدٍ أو لشيطانٍ واحدٍ بل لكثيرين، هؤلاء الذين اِستسلموا خلال كرازة الرسل، تاركين إيّاه لسيِّده الحقيقي يسوع المسيح.



ثالثًا: يتحدّث القديس أمبروسيوس عن السلطان الإلهي الذي وُهب للتلميذين ليحلاّ الأتان والجحش، قائلًا: [ما كان يمكن حلهما إلا بأمر الرب، فاليد الرسوليّة التي من قبل الرب تحلِّهما
ويقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [هذه الأتان كانت حاملة أولًا بلعام (عد 22)، والآن تحمل المسيح، هذه التي حلّها التلاميذ، فتحرّرت من الرباطات التي كانت تقيّدها، ذلك لأن ابن الله صعد عليها ودخل بها في المدينة المقدّسة أورشليم السماويّة

ويقول القديس جيروم: [كما أرسل (السيِّد) تلميذيه ليحلاّ الجحش ابن الأتان ليمتطيه، هكذا يرسلهما إليك ليحلاّك من اهتمامات العالم وتركك للّبْْن والقش الذي لمصر فتتبعه بكونه موسى الحقيقي، وتدخل إلى أرض الموعد خلال البرّيّة



رابعًا: طلب السيِّد من تلميذيه أن يقولا لصاحب الأتان والجحش: "الرب محتاج إليهما". حقًا إنه يتطلّع إلى البشريّة كلها لا كمن يتعالى عليها، بل كمن هو محتاج إلى الجميع، يطلب قلوبنا مسكنًا له، وحياتنا مركَّبة سماويّة تحمله.

لاحظ القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيِّد لم يطلب منهما أن يقولا: "ربَّك محتاج إليهما"، ولا أن يقولا "ربّنا محتاج إليهما"، بل قال "الرب"، وذلك [لكي يُدركون أنه رب البشريّة كلها، حتى الخطاة منتمون إليه، وإن كانوا بكامل حرّيتهم قد اِنتموا إلى الشيطان

والعجيب أن صاحب الأتان والجحش لم يجادلهما بل سلَّم بملكِه للسيِّد، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إن كان الذي لم يعرف المسيح خضع له، فكم بالأحرى يليق بتلاميذه أن يقدّموا له كل شيء



خامسًا: يُعلن الإنجيلي متّى أن ما يحدث قد سبق فأنبأ به زكريّا النبي: "فكان هذا كلّه لكي يتمّ ما قيل بالنبي القائل: قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعًا راكبًا على أتان وجحش ابن أتان" [4]. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إذ عرف النبي، أعني زكريّا، حقد اليهود ومقاومتهم للمسيح عند صعوده للهيكل، سبق فحذَّرهم، معطيًا لهم هذه العلامة لكي يعرفوه

لقد أعلن السيِّد المسيح حبّه لعروسه فتصاغر أمامها لكي يخدمها، فعند دخوله إلى أورشليم ليمد يده للنفس البشريّة كعروس له، لم يتَّخذ لنفسه مركبًا وخيلًا ورجالًا يجرون أمامه، كما فعل أبشالوم بن داود عند دخوله مدينة أبيه (2 صم 5: 1)، ولا اِتخذ لنفسه عجلات وفرسانًا كما فعل أدونيا (1 مل 1: 5)، ولم يبوِّق قدَّامه بالبوق والناي كما حدث مع سليمان (1 مل 1: 38-40). الجالس في سماء السماوات سبق فأرسل إلى إيليّا مركبة ناريّة، أمّا هو فركب أتانًا وجحش ابن أتان، مع أنه هو الذي رآه إشعياء جالسًا على كرسي عظمته على مركبة الكاروبيم على كرسي عال مرتفع وأذياله تملأ الهيكل (إش 6: 1) وكما ينشد القديس يعقوب السروجي قائلًا:

[حبَّك أنزلك من المركبة إلى الجحش العادي.

عِوض جنود الكاروبيم غير المفحوصين، يبجِّلك جحش متواضع في بلدنا!


أنزلتْكَ المراحم من بين العجل والوجوه وأجنحة اللهب، لكي يبجّلك ابن الأتان في المركبة. يجاهر السمائيّون ببهائك، وهنا الجحش الحقير المزدرى به يحملك بين السمائيّين.

كاروبيم النار يباركونك طائرين، وهنا الأطفال يمجّدونك بتسابيحهم.

ملائكة النور... يهيّئون طريقه، والتلاميذ هنا يلقون قدامه ثيابهم.

نزل الجبار من عند أبيه ليفتقد مكاننا، وبإرادته بلغ إلى منتهى التواضع.

ركب الجحش ليفتقد بالتواضع شعبه.

زكريّا النبي حمل قيثارة الروح، وأسرع قدّامه بترتيل نبوّته بابتهاج، شدّ أوتاره وحرَّك صوته وقال: "افرحي يا ابنة صهيون واهتفي واصرخي، لأن ملكك يأتي، وها يبلغ راكبًا جحشًا ابن أتان" (زك 9:9)

ويُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على استخدام السيِّد للأتان والجحش، قائلًا: [إن كان النبي قد عاش قبل مجيئه بزمان طويل يقول "هوذا" (زك 9:9)، ليوضّح أن من يتكلَّم عنه هو ملكهم حتى قبل أن يولد. متى رأيتموه لا تقولوا: ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر، فقد جاء إليكم ليخلّصكم إن فهمتموه، أمّا إن لم تفهموه فيأتي ضدَّكم. جاء "وديعًا" حتى لا تهابوا عظمته، بل تُحبُّون رقَّتِه. لا يأتي جالسًا على مركبة ذهبيَّة، ولا ملتحفًا بالأرجوان، ولا راكبًا على فرس ناري، كمن يشتاق إلى الخصام والصراع، وإنما يأتي على أتان صديقًا للهدوء والسلام

=


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2019)

*

 "فذهب التلميذان وفعلا كما أمرهما يسوع. وأتيا بالأتان والجحش، ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما، فجلس عليهما. والجمع الأكثر فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق"
 [متى 21  :  6-8].

*

 تقديم الثوب إلى شخص يُشير إلى ترشيحه للرئاسة (إش 3: 6)، وهنا تقدّم التلاميذ نيابة عن الكنيسة يُعلنون قبولهم العريس رأسًا ورئيسًا.

ألقوا بالثوب القديم ليتمتّعوا بالسيِّد المسيح نفسه كثوب البرّ الذي يلتحفون به ويختفون فيه. نزعوا ثوب السجن مع يهوياكين (إر 52: 33) حتى يقدروا أن يجالسوا العريس ملك الملوك، فيسمعوا مناجاته: "ما أحسن حبِّك يا أختي العروس... رائحة ثيابِك كرائحة لبنان" (نش 4: 11). أمّا هم فيردّدون: "فرحًا أفرح بالرب، تبتهج نفسي بإلهي، لأنه قد ألبسني ثياب الخلاص، كساني رداء البرّ، مثل عريس يتزيَّن بعمامة ومثل عروس تتزيّن بحليّها" (إش 61: 10).

يتحدّث القديس جيروم عن هذه الثياب، قائلًا: [ثياب التلميذين التي وضعاها على الحيوان تُشير إلى تعليم الفضيلة أو تفسير الكتاب المقدّس وإلى الحق الذي للكنيسة، فإن لم تتزيّن النفس بهذه الأمور وتلتحف بها لا تستحق أن تحمل الرب


=


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2019)

"*وآخرون قطعوا أغصانًا من الشجر وفرشوها في الطريق" 
[متى 21 : 8]
*


أعلن الشعب عن فرحة الكنيسة بنصرتها بالرب. وقد اختلط سعف النخل بأغصان الزيتون، وكأن روح النصرة قد امتزجت بروح السلام، إذ دخل الأسد ليرقد في القبر، فيفزع الموت، ويفجِّر أبواب الجحيم، مقدّمًا سلامًا فائقًا للنفس بارتفاعها فوق الموت، ودخولها إلى حضن الآب في مصالحة أبديّة. يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [سعف النخيل شعار للمدح، يعني النصرة، فقد كان الرب قادمًا للنصرة على الموت بالموت، وهزيمة الشيطان رئيس الموت بصليبه الغالب

ولعلّ أغصان الشجر هنا تُشير إلى نبوّات العهد القديم التي تقتطعها لكي تفرش لنا طريق دخول المسيّا المخلّص إلى قلبنا، فإنه ما كان يمكن للعالم أن يتقبّل ربّنا يسوع بكونه المسيّا المخلّص لو لم تُفرش هذه النبوّات أمامه في أذهاننا وقلوبنا تُعلن عن شخصه.

=


----------



## asmicheal (22 يناير 2019)

*"والجموع الذين تقدّموا والذين تبعوا، كانوا يصرخون، قائلين: أوصانا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب، أوصنا في الأعالي" 
[ متى 21  :9]*


استقبلته الجماهير بفرح وتهليل كملك "ابن داود"، إذ وحده يقدر أن يخلّصهم، ويرتفع بهم إلى الأعالي. لكن ماذا يعني بالجموع التي تقدّمته والتي تبعته. يقول القديس جيروم: [جموع الذين آمنوا بالرب قبل الإنجيل (التي تقدّمته)، والذين آمنوا به بعد الإنجيل (تبعته)، فالكل يسبّح معًا بصوت واحد ويشهدون له.] هذا التفسير الرمزي التقطه القديس جيروم عن العلامة أوريجينوس القائل: [يمكننا القول بأن الذين تقدّموه هم الأنبياء القدّيسون الذين عاشوا قبل مجيئه، أمّا الذين تبعوه، فهم الرسل الذين التصقوا به بعد مجيء الله الكلمة. أعلن الكل نفس الشيء، متّحدين معًا بصوت واحد: إن المخلّص قد تأنّس.] ويقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [السابقون أعلنوا بالنبوّة عن المسيح الآتي، والآخرون سبَّحوا معلنين أن مجيئه قد تحقّق.]

هكذا استقبلته الجماهير، تقدّمته جماعة بالتهليل ممثّلة رجال العهد القديم الذين رأوه بعينيّ الإيمان خلال النبوّة، وتبعته جماعة خلفه تسبِّحه كممثّلة لرجال العهد الجديد الذين تمتّعوا بما اشتهاه الأنبياء.

أما تسابيحهم فتركّزت في إعلان الخلاص، قائلين: "أوصنا" أو "هوشعنا"، وهي كلمة عبريّة تركت في أغلب الترجمات كما هي، لذلك يراها القديس أغسطينوس أداة تعجّب تكشف عن حالة ذهنيّة أكثر منها معنى خاص، وإن كان أغلب الآباء والدارسين يرون فيها معنى "خلصنا". وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [أنها تعني أن مجيء المسيح هو خلاص العالم.]

أما قوله "أوصنا لابن داود... أوصنا في الأعالي" فكما يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [مدحوا ناسوتيتّه بصراخهم: "هوشعنا يا ابن داود"، ومدحوا إصلاحه، هذا يعني أن الخلاص هو في الأعالي، مشيرًا بوضوح إلى أن مجيء المسيح يعني الخلاص الذي لا يمس البشر وحدهم بل المسكونة كلها، رابطًا الأرضيّات بالسماويات (في 2: 10).] ويُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على قوله "مبارك الآتي باسم الرب قائلًا: [لنفهم من قوله "باسم الرب" بالأكثر "اسم الله الآب"، وإن كان يمكن أن يُفهم على أنه باسمه هو بكونه الرب... لقد قال بنفسه: "أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي ولستم تقبلونني، إن أتى أحد باسم آخر فذلك تقبلونه" (يو 5: 43). فإن المعلّم الحقيقي للتواضع هو المسيح الذي أخلى نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب (في 2: 8)، لكنّه لم يفقد لاهوته بتعليمه التواضع. فبالواحد هو مساوٍ للآب، وبالآخر هو مشابه لنا نحن. بذاك الذي هو مساوي للآب دعانا إلى الوجود، وبالذي صار به مشابهًا لنا، خلَّصنا من الهلاك




=


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2019)

*
"ولما دخل أورشليم اِرتجَّت المدينة كلها قائلة: من هذا.؟ فقالت الجموع: هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل" 
[  متى 21 :10-11]

*
 هكذا إذ دخل يسوعنا الحيّ إلى أورشليمنا الداخليّة ليُقيم ملكوته فينا بالصليب يرتج القلب كلّه مقدّمًا كل مشاعره وأحاسيسه وحبّه للملك الجديد، فيستعيد سلامه ويدخل إلى المصالحة مع السماء، بل ويصير سماءً جديدة!

=


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2019)

"*مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يُدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة للصوص" 
[متى 21 :  13]
*


ما هو هذا السوط إلا الروح القدس الذي يرسله الابن من عند الآب ليبكِّت على خطيّة، ويهب التوبة الداخليّة، ويعطي حِلًا من الخطيّة خلال الكنيسة؟!
بالروح القدس الناري يعيد الرب لمقدسه فينا قدسيَّته التي فقدها، بتحويل حياتنا الداخليّة عن "حياة الصلاة" إلى عمل تجاري حتى في الأمور الروحيّة. عِوض أن يكون القلب خزانة إلهيّة تضم في داخلها السيِّد المسيح نفسه كنزًا سماويًا لا يفنى يرتبك بحسابات الصيارفة وتجارة الحمام، فينزع عنه سلام الله الفائق ليقتني لنفسه ارتباكات زمنيّة خانقة للنفس.

يرى القديس جيروم أن الكهنة اليهود كانوا يستغلِّون عيد الفِصح حيث يأتي اليهود من العالم كلّه لتقديم الذبائح، فحوَّلوا الهيكل إلى مركز تجاري، أقاموا فيه موائد الصيارفة ليقدّموا القروض للناس لشراء الذبائح، يقدّمونها لا بالربا إذ تمنعه الشريعة، وإنما مقابل هدايا عينيّة، هي في حقيقتها ربا مستتر.

هذه صورة مؤلمة فيها يتحوّل هيكل الرب عن غايته، ويفقد الكهنة عملهم الروحي، ويحوِّلون رسالتهم إلى جمع المال. وكما يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [ليُطرد كل إنسان يبيع في الهيكل، خاصة إن كان بائع حمام... أي يبيع ما يكشفه له الروح القدس (الحمامة) بمالٍ ولا يُعلّم مجَّانًا، يبيع عمل الروح فيُطرد من مذبح الرب

يفقد الرعاة عملهم الروحي ويحوِّلون كلمة الله ومواهب الروح القدس وعطاياه إلى تجارة. وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [يدخل يسوع كل يوم إلى هيكل أبيه ويطرد من كنيسته في كل العالم أساقفة وكهنة وشمامسة وشعبًا موجِّهًا إليهم ذات الاتهام، أنهم يبيعون ويشترون. وما أقوله عن الكنائس يطبِّقه كل واحد على نفسه، إذ يقول الرسول "أنتم هياكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم". ليخلوا بيت قلبنا من كل تجارة ومقر للبائعين والمشترين ومن كل رغبة للحصول على هدايا، لئلا يدخل الرب ثائرًا ويُطهّر هيكله بلا تراخٍ بطريقة أخرى غير السوط، فيُقيم من مغارة اللصوص وبيت التجارة بيتًا للصلاة.]

يُعلّق القديس جيروم على طرد باعة الحمام وقلب موائد الصيارفة هكذا: [يظن معظم الناس أن أعظم معجزاته هي إقامة لعازر من الأموات أو تفتيح عينيّ المولود أعمى... وفي نظري أن أعجَبَها هي أن شخصًا واحدًا منبوذًا بلا اعتبار (ليس له مركز ديني معيَّن) قُدِّم للصلب استطاع أن يضرب بسوط الكتبة والفريسيين الثائرين ضدّه، والذين يشاهدون بأعينهم دمار مكاسبهم، فيطرد الجمع الكبير ويقلب الموائد ويحطَّم الكراسي، فإن لهيبًا ناريًا ملتهبًا كان يخرج من عينيّه، وعظمة لاهوته تشعْ على وجهه، فلم يتجاسر الكهنة أن يمدُّوا أيديهم عليه.]

على أي الأحوال، بحسب الحسابات البشريّة خسر الهيكل في نظر القادة الدينيّين في ذلك الوقت الكثير، إذ طرْد الباعة والمشترين وقلبْ موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام، لكن بمنطق الإيمان نال الهيكل قدسيَّته بحلول السيِّد نفسه فيه، الأمر الذي لا يهمهم في شيء. عِوض التجارة الزمنيّة حلّ الكنز السماوي نفسه يملأ الهيكل سلامًا ومجدًا، واهبًا نورًا لعيون العمي وإمكانيّة للعرج أن يمشوا


=


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2019)

*
"وتقدّم إليه عًمي وعرج في الهيكل فشفاهم" 
[متى 21  :  14]
*

القديس جيروم: [لو لم يقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام ما كان يستحق العمي والعرج أن يستردّوا النور، ويصيروا سريعين في المشي.

إذ يحلّ الرب في القلب يحطَّم الشرّ وكل ما يتعلق به، لتحل بركة الرب فينا، فعِوض العمى الروحي تنفتح أعيننا الداخليّة لمعاينة السماويّات، وتشفي أرجلنا الداخليّة لتنطلق النفس بقوة الروح نحو الأبديّة، بعد أن توقَّفت زمانًا طويلًا لا تقدر على السير في الطريق الملوكي.

=


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2019)

*

فلما راى رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة العجائب التي صنع و الاولاد يصرخون في الهيكل و يقولون اوصنا لابن داود غضبوا

و قالوا له اتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء فقال لهم يسوع نعم اما قراتم قط من افواه الاطفال و الرضع هيات تسبيحا

(متى 21 : 15   -17  )*

بينما انفتحت ألسنة الأطفال والرُضَّع بالتسبيح [16] غضب رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة. الأطفال الصغار لم يقرأوا النبوّات ولا رأوا المعجزات، لكن قلوبهم البسيطة انفتحت للملك فطفقت ألسنتهم العاجزة تنطق بالفرح الداخلي والمجيد. أمّا رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فقد أُؤتُمنوا على النبوّات وقاموا بشرحها، وجاء المجوس يؤكّدونها، ونظروا المعجزات، لكن قلوبهم المتحجِرة أُغلقت أمام الملك، فامتلأت غمًا، وعِوض التسبيح صرخوا غاضبين: "أتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء؟" [16]. حقًا لقد أعلن الأطفال ملكوت الله المُفرح بينما كشف رؤساء الكهنة بضيقهم عن ملكوت الشرّ فاقد السلام. يقول الأب موسى: [أينما وُجد ملكوت السماوات فبالتأكيد تكون الحياة الأبديّة بفرح، وحيثما وُجد ملكوت الشيطان فبلا شك يوجد الموت والقبر، ومن يكون في ملكوت الشيطان لن يقدر أن يحمد الله، إذ يخبرّنا النبي، قائلًا: "ليس الأموات يسبّحون الرب، ولا من ينحدر إلى أرض السكوت، أمّا نحن الأحياء الذين نعيش لله وليس للخطيّة أو للعالم فنُبارك الرب من الآن وإلى الدهر. هليلويا (مز 115: 17-18)


=


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2019)

*
"ثم تركهم وخرج خارج المدينة إلى بيت عنيا،

وبات هناك" 

( متى 21 : 17  )*


إن رجعنا إلى سفر حزقيال نجد الله يهتمّ بمن يسمِّيهم "البقيَّة" وهم جماعة قليلة أطاعت الرب وسمعت له، يهتمّ الله بها حتى وسط التأديبات القاسية التي خضع لها الشعب بكهنته ورؤسائه. هنا أيضًا إن كانت أورشليم قد ثارت ضدّ السيِّد خلال الكتبة والفرّيسيين والصدّوقيّين مع الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة، لكنّه وجد موضع راحة في قرية قريبة تُسمى "بيت عنيا"، إنه يهتمّ أن يذهب إلى هذا البيت الذي هو بيت لعازر ومريم ومرثا ليستريح فيه.
*
"بيت عنيا" يعني "بيت العناء أو الألم". فإن كان العالم يجري وراء الترف واللذّة الزمنيّة فلا يجد الرب راحته إلا في القلب الذي يصير "بيت عنيا"، محتملًا الآلام من أجل الملكوت. لقد خرجت الألوف في أورشليم تستقبل السيِّد، لكنّه لم يجد قلوبًا منفتحة لاستقباله مثل أصحاب هذا البيت!*
القديس جيروم على ذهاب السيِّد إلى بيت عنيا قائلًا: [كان شديد الفقر بعيدًا كل البعد عن التملُّق فلم يجد في المدينة الكبيرة (أورشليم) مأوى أو مسكنًا، إنّما سكن عند لعازر وأختيْه في بيت صغير جدًا في بيت عنيا.]

=


----------



## asmicheal (5 فبراير 2019)

*
 و في الصبح اذ كان راجعا الى المدينة جاع

فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق و جاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط فقال لها لا يكن منك ثمر بعد الى الابد فيبست التينة في الحال

فلما راى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال

فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق اقول لكم ان كان لكم ايمان و لا تشكون فلا تفعلون امر التينة فقط بل ان قلتم ايضا لهذا الجبل انتقل و انطرح في البحر فيكون
 و كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه


( متى 21 : 19 - 22  )

*

ما كان يمكن أن تقوم مملكة السيِّد إلا بهدم مملكة الظلمة، لهذا إذ أراد غرس كرمه المقدّس التزم أن يحطَّم التينة العقيمة. حقًا لقد كان للتينة ورقها الجذّاب، يأتي إليها الجائع ظنًا أنه يجد ثمرًا، لكنّه يرجع جائعًا. هكذا كان لليهود ورقهم الأخضر من معرفة عن الله وحفظ للشريعة وتسجيل للنبوّات. لكن مع هذا كلّه لم تكن لهم الحياة الداخليّة التي تقدّم ثمرًا. لقد ارتبطوا بالشكل الخارجي البرّاق دون التمتّع بالأعماق الحيّة، اهتموا بالحرف دون الروح
لذلك فإن ما فعله السيِّد، هو هدم للحرف لإقامة الروح الواهب الحياة.


القديس أغسطينوس على لَعن شجرة التين، بقوله:

[أدرك الرب يسوع أن شجرة معيّنة تستحق أن تصير يابسة، إذ لها الورق دون الثمر. هذه الشجرة هي مجمع اليهود... كان لديهم كل كتابات الأنبياء التي لم تكون إلا أوراقًا، والمسيح جائع يطلب ثمرًا فيهم فلا يجد، إذ لم يجد نفسه بينهم. فمن ليس له المسيح ليس له ثمر. من لا يتمسَّك بوحدة المسيح لا يكون له المسيح، وأيضًا من ليس له المحبّة... اسمع الرسول يقول: "وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبّة" (غل 5: 22) مظهرًا عظمة هذا العنقود خلال هذه الثمرة

القديس أغسطينوس   [إنه قد جفَّت تينة اليهود التي رفضت أن تحمل المسيح فيها ثمرًا حيًا، لهذا يقول الرب "أوصَى الغَيْم أن لا يُمطر عليها مطرًا" (إش 5: 6)، لكن بالإيمان انطلق السيِّد المسيح الجبل الحقيقي وانطرح في بحر الأمم، ليتحقّق القول النبوي "جعلتُك نورًا للأمم ليكون خلاص إلى أقصى الأرض" (إش 49: 6).]


القديس مار فيلوكسينوس: [الإيمان يعطي الإنسان قوّة إلهيّة فيه، حيث يؤمن أن كل شيء يريده يفعله!]



=


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2019)

*
"بأي سلطان تفعل هذا؟ ومن أعطاك هذا السلطان؟"
 [متى 21 : 23]

*


ولم يكن هذا التساؤل بقصد التمتّع بالمعرفة الروحيّة لبنيانهم، وإنما بقصد اقتناص الفرصة لمهاجمته، لهذا لم يُجب سؤالهم، إنّما ردّ عليه بسؤال

=


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2019)

"*وأنا أيضًا أسألكم كلمة واحدة، فإن قلتم لي عنها أقول لكم أنا أيضًا بأي سلطان أفعل هذا. معموديّة يوحنا من أين كانت: من السماء أم من الناس؟" 
[ متى 21 : 24-25]
*

القديس كيرلس الكبير : [إنهم ظنّوا بهذا يجرحون مشاعره ككاسر للناموس الموسوي، إذ لم يكن من سبط لاوي بل من سبط يهوذا، ليس له حق التعليم وشرح الناموس إلخ. ولم يُدركوا أنه هو نفسه واضع الناموس.]

=


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2019)

*ف**فكّروا في أنفسهم قائلين: إن قلنا من السماء، يقول لنا فلماذا لم تؤمنوا به؟ وإن قلنا من الناس، نخاف من الشعب، لأن يوحنا عند الجميع مثل نبي" 
[متى 21 : 26].*

بقدر ما نتقدّم للسيِّد بقلبٍ بسيطٍ ندخل إلى أسراره، إذ يفرح بنا ويقودنا بروحه القدّوس إلى معرفة أسراره غير المُدركة. أمّا من يستخدم مكر العالم فلا يقدر أن يدخل إليه، بل يبقى خارجًا محرومًا من معرفته. لقد فقد الفرّيسيّون والكهنة وشيوخ الشعب بساطتهم، إذ طلبوا مجدهم الذاتي، ممّا دفعهم إلى الخوف من الناس فلم يدخلوا إلى الحق. وكما يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [لاحظ مكر الفرّيسيّين الشديد فقد هربوا من الحق، رفضوا النور، ولم يشعروا بخوف عند اِرتكاب الخطيّة

=


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2019)

*

"أرسل إليهم ابنه قائلًا: يهابون ابني. وأما الكرّامون فلما رأوا الابن قالوا بينهم: هذا هو الوراث، هلمّوا نقتله، ونأخذ ميراثه. فأخذوه وأخرجوه خارج الكرم وقتلوه" 
[متى 21 : 37-39].
*

لكنهم لم يمضوا. حقًا لقد قبل اليهود العمل في الملكوت لكنهم قبلوه بالكلام دون العمل، لذلك طَردوا أنفسهم بأنفسهم من الكرْم، ليتركوا مكانهم للأمم الذين لم يسمعوا لله أولًا لكنهم عادوا ليُطيعوه. ما أصعب على نفس هؤلاء المؤتمنين على كلمة الله أن يتركوا الكراسي -بسبب عدم إيمانهم بالحق- للعشّارين والزواني الذين سبقوهم إلى ملكوت الله بالإيمان.
 ظهر اليهود كأصحاب كلام بلا عمل، ففقدوا مركزهم ليحل محلَّهم من بالعمل أعلنوا ندمِهم على ماضيهم. أمّا هنا فالسيِّد يكشف لهم أنهم عبر التاريخ كلّه لم يكونوا فقط غير عاملين، وإنما مضطهِدين لرجال الله في أعنف صورة، حتى متى جاء ابن الله نفسه الوارث يُخرجونه خارج أورشليم ليقتلوه!

=


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2019)

*"فمتى جاء صاحب الكرم ماذا يفعل بأولئك الكرّامين؟"    قالوا له "أولئك الأردياء يهلكهم هلاكًا رديًا، ويسلّم الكرْم إلى كرّامين آخرين، يعطونه الأثمار في أوقاتها" وختم السيِّد على الحكم بقوله: "أمَا قرأتم قط في الكتب: الحجر الذي رفضه البنّاؤون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية، من قِِبَل الرب كان هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا. لذلك أقول لكن إن ملكوت الله يُنزع منكم ويعطي لأُمَّة تعمل أثماره. ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضَّض، ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه"
 [متى 21 :  40-44]*

 هكذا بلغ بهم السيِّد إلى النتيجة، ألا وهي الحاجة إلى هدْم البناء القديم ليقوم ملكوت الله على أساس جديد.

ما هو الحجر المرفوض؟ قيل أنه عند بناء هيكل سليمان وَجد البنّاؤون حجرًا ضخمًا، فظنّوا أنه لا يصلح لشيءٍ فاحتقروه، ولكن إذ احتاجوا إلى حجر في رأس الزاوية لم يجدوا حجرًا يصلح مثل ذلك الحجر المُحتقر. وكان ذلك رمزًا للسيِّد المسيح الذي احتقره رجال الدين اليهودي، ولم يعلموا أن الحجر الذي يربط بين الحائطين في الهيكل الجديد، يضم فيه من هم من اليهود ومن هم من الأمم، ليصير الكل أعضاء في الملكوت الجديد.


"أرسل ابني الحبيب، لعلّهم إذ رأوه يهابونه". فبعد إرساله الخدّام أرسل الابن كواحد لا يُحصى بين الخدّام إذ هو الرب والابن الحقيقي. إن كان قد أخذ شكل العبد من أجل التدبير لكنّه هو الله، ابن الله الآب نفسه، له سلطان طبيعي. فهل كرّم هؤلاء ذاك الذي جاء بكونه الابن والرب والمالك، بكونه وارثًا كل ما يخصّ الله الآب؟! لا، بل قتلوه خارج الكرْم، وقد دبّروا فيما بينهم عملًا غبيًا مملوء جهالة وشرًا، قائلين: "هلمّوا نقتله لكي يصير لنا الميراث". لكن اخبرني، كيف نقبل هذا؟ هل أنت ابن الله الآب؟ هل يكون لك الميراث طبيعيًا؟ إن كنت تطرد الوارث بعيدًا عن الطريق، فكيف تصير أنت ربًا تطمع في الميراث؟! كيف لا يكون هذا أمرًا مضحكًا وسخيفًا؟! فالرب بكونه الابن وكوارثٍ حقيقيٍ له السلطان لدى الآب قد صار إنسانًا، دعا الذين آمنوا به إلى شركة مملكته فيكون مالكًا معهم، أمّا هؤلاء فقد أرادوا نوال المملكة بمفردهم دونه، مغتصبين لأنفسهم الميراث الربّاني. هذا الهدف كان مستحيلًا ومملوء جهالة، لذلك يقول عنهم الطوباوي داود في المزامير: "الساكن في السموات يضحك بهم والرب يستهزئ بهم" (مز 2: 4). ولهذا طرد رؤساء مجمع اليهود بسبب مقاومتهم إرادة الله، مطالبًا إيّاهم بتسليم الكرْم الذي أُؤتُمنوا عليه ولم يُثمر. لقد قال الله في موضع آخر: "رعاة كثيرون أفسدوا كرمي، داسوا (دنّسوا) نصيبي، جعلوا نصيبي المشتهَى برّيّة خربة، جعلوه خرابًا" (إر 12: 10). وقيل على لسان إشعياء: "قد اِنتصب الرب للمخاصمة وهو قائم لدينونة الشعوب، الرب يدخل في المحاكمة مع شيوخ شعبه ورؤسائهم، وأنتم قد أكلتم (حرقتم) الكرم" (إش 3: 13-14). فإذ ردُّوا الأرض بلا ثمر كأشرار، فإنهم بعدلٍ يسقطون تحت ضيقات قاسية بسبب إهمالهم وقتلهم للرب.

"ويعطي الكرم لآخرين"، من هم هؤلاء الآخرون؟ أجيب إنهم جماعة الرسل القدّيسين، والمبشّرون بالوصايا الإنجيليّة وخدّام العهد الجديد. الذين يعرفون كيف يهذّبون الناس بطريقةٍ لائقةٍ بلا لومٍ، ويقودونهم في كل شيء بما يَسُر الله بطريقة رائعة. هذا ما تتعلَّمه من قول الله على لسان إشعياء لأُمَّة اليهود أي مجمعهم: "وأرُد يدي عليكِ... وابحث عنك لأُنقّيكِ والذين لا يطيعونني يهلكون، وأنزع عنكِ فاعلي الشرّ وأخضع المتعجرفين، وأعيد قُضاتك كما في الأول ومشيريكِ كما في البداءة" (إش 1: 25) إلخ. وكما قلت يُشير بهذا إلى مبشري العهد الجديد الذين قيل عنهم في موضع آخر في إشعياء: "أمّا أنتم فتُدعون كهنة الرب، تُسمُّون خدّام الله" (61: 6). أما كون الكرْم قد أُعطيَ لكرّامين آخرين، ليس فقط للرسل القدّيسين، وإنما أيضًا للذين جاءوا بعدهم، وإن كانوا ليسوا من دم إسرائيلي، فهذا يعلنه إله الجميع بقوله على لسان إشعياء عن كنيسة الأمم وعن بقيّة إسرائيل: "ويقف الأجانب ويرعون غنمكم ويكون بنو الغريب حُرَّاثيكم وكرَّاميكم" (إش 61: 5). فإنه بحق كثير من الأمم حُسِبوا كقدّيسين، وقد صاروا معلِّمين ومدرِّبين، وإلى الآن يوجد رجال من أصل أممي يحتلُّون مراكز كبرى في الكنائس يبذرون بذار التقوى التي للمسيح في قلوب المؤمنين ويردُّون الأمم الذين أُؤتُمنوا عليهم ككروم جميلة في نظر الله[778].]

ويُعلّق القدّيس كيرلّس أيضًا على كلمات السيِّد عن نفسه أنه الحجر المرفوض، هكذا: [المخلّص هو الحجر المختار وقد رذَله هؤلاء الذين كان يجب عليهم بناء مجمع اليهود، وقد صار رأس الزاوية. يشبِّهَه الكتاب المقدّس بحجر زاوية، لأنه يجمع الشعبين معًا: إسرائيل والأمم في إيمان واحد وحب واحد (أف2: 15)




=


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2019)

*

"ولما سمع رؤساء الكهنة والفرّيسيّون أمثاله

عرفوا أنه تكلَّم عليهم.

وإذ كانوا يطلبون أن يمسكوه،

خافوا من الجموع،

لأنه كان عندهم مثل نبي" [متى 21  : 45-46].

*


لقد أدرك رؤساء الكهنة والفرّيسيّون كلمات الرب بعقولهم لكنهم لم يقبلوها بروح الحب والبنيان،
* وعِوض أن يقدّموا توبة عما ارتكبوه فكّروا في الانتقام منه.*

=


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2019)

*

وجعل يسوع يكلّمهم أيضًا بأمثال، قائلًا:

يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانًا ملكًا صنع عرسًا لابنه.

وأرسل ليدعو عبيده المدعوّين إلى العرس،

فلم يريدوا أن يأتوا" 
[متى 22 : 1-3].

*

هذا المثل كما يقدّمه لنا السيِّد المسيح ينطبق على اليهود خاصة القادة، الذين رفضوا ملكوت المسيّا السماوي، وهو بطريق أو آخر ينطبق على كل نفسٍ ترفض ملكوته الحقيقي في داخلها.

ما هو هذا الملكوت السماوي إلا الكنيسة التي في حقيقتها هي عرس دائم، فقد أقامها الآب لابنه ينعم بها، وتنعم هي بحلوله في وسطها، وباتكائها على صدره، تتقبّل منه أسرار أبيه، وتتمتّع بإمكانيّاته الإلهيّة، حتى ترتفع به وفيه إلى حضن أبيه، تنعم بشركة أمجاده.

هذا هو العرس الذي اشتهى الآباء والأنبياء أن ينعموا به إذ رأوه من بعيد خلال الرموز والنبوّات حتى جاءت القدّيسة العذراء تحني رأسها بالطاعة والخضوع لله أمام الملاك جبرائيل، قائلة: "ليكن لي كقولك" (لو 1: 38)، فقبلت العُرس في داخلها. وكما يقول الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير): [يمكننا بوضوح وثقة أن نقول بأن الآب صنع للملك ابنه العُرس خلال سرّ التجسّد، حيث التصقت به الكنيسة المقدّسة، وكانت أحشاء العذراء الأم هي حجال العُرس... لهذا يقول المرتّل: "جعل في الشمس مظلَّته، مثل العريس الخارج من خدره" (راجع مز 18: 6). إنه مثل العريس الخارج من خدره، لأن الله المتجسّد خارج من أحشاء العذراء غير الدنسة ليتَّحد بالكنيسة

حقًا إن الآب القدّوس الذي أرسل روحه إلى الأحشاء البتوليّة ليتمّم التجسّد الإلهي بحلول الكلمة الإلهي فيها، مقدّمًا للبشريّة العريس الحقيقي، مشتهى الأمم، هذا الذي رفضه اليهود، يودّ أن يجعل من كل مؤمن ملكوتًا سماويًا بحلول العريس في داخله، يُقيم فيه عرسًا روحيًا وفرحًا سماويًا لا يقدر العالم أن ينزعه! لقد بدأ السيِّد خدمته بدخوله عرس قانا الجليل ليقدّسه معلنًا أن رسالته تنطلق بدخوله إلينا ليقيم عرسنا الداخلي متقدّما كعريس أبدي، قادر وحده أن يتّحد بنا ويقدّسنا ويكشف لنا أسراره الإلهيّة الفائقة. حقًا إن دعوته لنا، إنّما هي دعوة لقبوله عريسًا أبديًا مشبع لنفوسنا!



=


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2019)

*
فارسل ايضا عبيدا اخرين قائلا قولوا للمدعوين هوذا غذائي اعددته ثيراني و مسمناتي قد ذبحت و كل شيء معد تعالوا الى العرس

و لكنهم تهاونوا و مضوا واحد الى حقله و اخر الى تجارته

و الباقون امسكوا عبيده و شتموهم و قتلوهم

( متى 22 : 4-6 )
*

بالنسبة لليهود العبيد الأوّلون هم الآباء الأوّلون كإبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب الذين نالوا الوعد ووضعوا ملامح الطريق الملوكي، حتى قال السيِّد "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلّل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح" (يو 8: 56). لكن اليهود لم يسمعوا لهم ولا سلكوا على منوالهم إذ يوبّخهم السيِّد: "لو كنتم أولاد إبراهيم لكنتم تعملون أعمال إبراهيم" (يو 8: 39). وعِوض أن يفرحوا كأبيهم بيوم مجيئه رفضوا وقاوموا عمله الإلهي. أمّا العبيد الآخرون فهم الأنبياء الذين رسموا بكل وضوح خلال النبوّات كل ما يخصّ المسيّا الملك في تفاصيل كثيرة، لكن قتلة الأنبياء (مت 23: 37) يرفضون قبول نبواتهم عمليًا. وكما قتل آباؤهم الأنبياء ها هم يريدون أن يقتلوا من تنبَّأوا عنه.

ما فعله السيِّد مع اليهود فعله معنا جميعًا، فإنه لا يمل من إرسال عبيد لدعوتنا لهذا العرس بكل طريقة لكي نقبَّله عاملًا فينا. يدعونا خلال خدّامه وإنجيله والأحداث المحيطة بنا، ويتّكلم بروحه فينا. إنه "واقف على الباب يقرع" ينتظر أن ندخل به إلى قلبنا كما إلى جنّته، نجلس فيها سويًا، وننعم بالاتّحاد معه!


إنها دعوة إلهيّة: "تعالوا إلى العرس"، تحمل قوّة وسلطانًا تقدر أن تجتذب القلب إلى العريس ليتَّحد معه ويكون معه واحدًا، لكن دون إلزام أو إجبار. وقد دفع العريس ثمن الدعوة بقوله: "هوذا غذائي أعددته، ثيراني ومُسمَّناتي قد ذُبحت، وكل شيء مُعد". تكلفة الدعوة هي حياته التي بذلها لمصالحتنا مع أبيه صاحب الدعوة، مقدّمًا لنا جسده ودمه المقدّسين طعامًا وشرابًا روحيًا لوليمة الملكوت الجديد. لقد صار كل شيء معدًا لدخولنا إلى الوليمة المقدّسة التي هي في جوهرها ارتفاع إلى الحياة السماويّة، فقد أرسل لنا روحه القدّوس في كنيسته، عمله أن ينطلق بكل نفس خلال التوبة إلى الحضرة الإلهيّة، ويرتفع بها من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ، ليدخل بها إلى الهيكل الإلهي لتشارك الملائكة ليتورجيَّاتهم وتسابيحهم وتفتح فاهها لتتقبّل عريسها في داخلها سرّ فرح أبدي لا ينقطع. هكذا ينشغل الثالوث القدّوس بهذا العرس، فالآب هو صاحب الدعوة، والابن هو العريس الذي يدفع تكلفة العرس، والروح القدس هو الذي يعمل فينا ليهيئنا للعرس.

ما هي هذه الوليمة التي أُعدَّت إلا تحقيق النبوّات بتقديم السيِّد المسيح عمله الخلاصي خلال الصليب، ذبيحة سرور ورضا لدى الآب وشبع للنفس البشريّة. لهذا يقول:"ثيراني ومُسمَّناتي قد ذُبحت، وكل شيء مُعد" [4]. لقد أُعدَّت المائدة المشبعة لله والناس!
يرى العلامة أوريجينوس أن هذه المائدة الإلهيّة هي كلمة الله، فالثيران المذبوحة إنّما هي منطوقات الله العظيمة المُعدة لنا كطعامٍ روحيٍ، والمسمنات هي كلماته العذبة الشهيَّة. كأنه بمجيء الكلمة المتجسّد وارتفاعه على الصليب دخل بنا إلى سرّ الكلمة لنكتشف عظمتها ودسمها.

ويرى القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه أن الثيران إنّما ترمز للشهداء الممجَّدين الذين شهدوا للرب مقدِّمين حياتهم ذبائح مختارة، والمُسمنات تُشير إلى الروحيّين الذين ينتعشون بالخبز السماوي ليحلِّقوا كالطيور، فيقدّمون كشبع للآخرين من الدسم الذي أكلوه. وكأننا إذ ننعم بملكوت السماوات خلال عضويّتنا الحقيقية للكنيسة المقدّسة ندخل إلى الوليمة التي تشبعنا، هذه التي قدّم الشهداء حياتهم ثمنًا للشهادة، والروحيّون جهادهم الدسم ثمنًا لحبّهم لمن فداهم. حقًا إن دماء الشهداء وجهاد الروحيِّين لا يضيع بل يبقى رصيدًا تعيش عليه الأجيال، لا لينتهي، إنّما ليضيفوا إليه أرصدة جديدة بشهادتهم وجهادهم القانوني. لهذا تترنَّم الكنيسة في ختام ثيؤطوكيَّات الواطس: "يأتي الشهداء حاملين عذاباتهم، ويأتي الصدّيقون حاملين فضائلهم، ويأتي ابن الله في مجده ومجد أبيه".

إنها دعوة للعِطاش إلى الحكمة، يُحرم منها من يظن في نفسه أنه في حالة شبع؛ دعوة للخطاة الراجعين، ينعمون بها أكثر ممن يظنّون في أنفسهم أنهم أبرار. فقد أقيمت الوليمة للابن الضال كطلب الآب المحب: "اِخرجوا الحُلًَّة الأولى وأَلبسوه، واجعلوا خاتمًا في يده وحذاء في رجليه، وقدّموا العجل المسمَّن واذبحوه، فنأكل ونفرح، لأن ابني هذا كان ميّتًا فعاش، وكان ضالًا فوُجد، فابتدأوا يفرحون" (لو 15: 22-24). أمّا الابن الأكبر، وإن كان لم يفعل ما ارتكبه أخوه، لكنّه وقف خارجًا حزينًا من أجل الوليمة المقامة والفرح الذي يملأ بيت أبيه.

هم جماعة اليهود الذين سبقوا الأمم في معرفة الله ولم يصنعوا شرورًا كالابن الأكبر أي الأمم، لكنهم لم ينعموا بالوليمة التي قُدّمت للابن الأصغر. لقد "تهاونوا" معتمدين على بنوَّتهم لإبراهيم ونوالهم الناموس والوعود وتمتّعهم بالنبوّات. "ومضوا واحد إلى حقله وآخر إلى تجارته". عاد الشعب إلى حقله، أي إلى الانشغال بالأمور الزمنيّة، والكهنة إلى تجارتهم أي إلى الهيكل يمارسون فيه "التجارة بالدين" عِوض العبادة الروحيّة. هكذا تركوا "المسيح" العريس ووليمته السماويّة لينشغلوا بالأمور الأرضيّة.

مساكين هم هؤلاء المتهاونون بالوليمة، واحد منهم يُحرم منها بسبب حقله أي ذاته أو الأنا ego التي تثْقل نفسه فيبقى مرتبطًا بالحقل الذي يظنُّه باقيًا له إلى الأبد، أي يرتبط بالأرض ولا يقدر أن يرتفع إلى السماويات. هكذا تربطه الأنا بما هو حوله، فلا يقدر أن يتبرّر ليرتفع فوقها ويتّسع قلبه فوق حدودها! وآخر يُحرم من الوليمة من أجل تجارته، فتتحوّل العبادة إلى بيع وشراء من أجل الأنا أيضًا كما في الهيكل في أيام السيِّد المسيح، فيكون قلبه مركزًا للأعمال البشريّة لحساب مكاسب زمنيّة ومديحٍ زمنيٍ عِوض الأمجاد الأبديّة والأفراح الإلهيّة الدائمة، أمّا الثالث فيُحرم من العرس بسبب حبّه للشر، فيقابل العبيد المرسلين إليه للدخول إلى الوليمة بالسب والشتم بل والقتل، كأنما يتقدّمون إليه بأذيَّته. هكذا القلب الشرّير خلال البصيرة المظلمة يرى حتى الدعوة إلى العرس شرًا يقاومه بالشرّ!

يا للعجب! عندما يدعو الله الناس للفرح الأبدي يتذمَّرون ويرفضون، بل ويتطاولون على خدّامه بالسب والقتل. وعندما يطلب منهم النوح للتوبة يفرحون ويتهلّلون حسب أهواء قلبهم الشرّير. يقول إشعياء النبي: "ودعا السيِّد رب الجنود في ذلك اليوم إلى البكاء والنوح والقرعة والتنطُّق بالمسح، فهوذا بهجة وفرح وذبح ونحر غنم، أكل لحم وشرب خمر، لنأكل ونشرب لأننا غدًا نموت" (إش 22: 12-13). لهذا يقول السيِّد الرب: "بمن أشبِّه هذا الجيل؟! يشبه أولادًا جالسين في الأسواق ينادون إلى أصحابهم ويقولون: زمّرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا، نُحنا لكم فلم تلطِموا" (مت 11: 16-17). يدعوهم للعرس فيأبون الحضور، ويسألهم النوح على خطاياهم فيرفضون.

=


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2019)

*"فلما سمع الملك غضب وأرسل جنوده وأهلك أولئك القاتلين وأحرق مدينتهم. ثم قال لعبيده: أمّا العرس فمستعد، وأمّا المدعوُّون فلم يكونوا مستحقِّين. فاذهبوا إلى مفارق الطرق وكل من وجدّتموه فادعوه إلى العرس" 
[متى 22  :7-9].
*

لقد غضب الملك من أجل مقاومي الملكوت الذين كان يجب أن يفرحوا بالدعوة ويكرزون بها، فصاروا رافضين لها، بل ومضطهدين للداعين إليها. لقد ألزموا الملك المسيّا أن يرفضهم، فتنفتح أبواب عرسه للأمم الذين يتشبَّهون بملكة سبَأْ التي سمعت بخبر سليمان لمجد الرب (1 مل 10: 1) فأسرعت إليه تسمع حكمته. يقول الوحيّ: "فأتت إلى أورشليم بموكبٍ عظيمٍ جدًا، بجمال حاملة أطيابًا وذهبًا كثيرًا جدًا وحجارة كريمة، وأتت إلى سليمان وكلّمته بكل ما كان بقلبها، فأخبرها سليمان بكل كلامها. لم يكن أمر مخفيًا عن الملك لم يخبرها به" (1مل10: 2-3). جاءت الأُمميَّة إلى أورشليم قاتلة الأنبياء، وارتفعت بقلبها نحو مدينة الملك العظيم، نحو السماء عينها، جاءت منطلقة بموكب عظيم جدًا تحت قيادة روح الله القدّوس، لتلتقي بسليمان الحقيقي واهب الحكمة وكاشف القلوب، الذي لا يُخفي عنه شيء. جاءت تُمثِّل كنيسة الأمم التي تقدّمت بجمالها، المحمَّلة بالأطياب والذهب الكثير جدًا والحجارة الكريمة. ما هذه الأطياب إلا مشاعر الحب التي كانت قبلًا مُمتصَّة بالكامل في الشهوات، فصارت الآن تحمل رائحة المسيح الذكية؟! والذهب الذي كان يستخدم في صنع الأصنام والآلهة الوثنيّة، وقد صار رمزًا للحياة الجديدة السماويّة وقبول ملكوت المسيح فينا؟! والحجارة الكريمة التي كانت لزينة الهياكل الوثنيّة وملابس الكهنة الوثنيّين، قد صارت الآن رمزًا للمسيح نفسه "اللؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن" (مت 13: 46)، ولأبواب أورشليم العليا وأساساتها (رؤ 21: 19، 21)!

كانت الأمم تعيش في الحياة المترفة المملوءة بالنجاسات، وكان الغنى عائقًا لها عن معرفة الله، كالجمل الذي لا يدخل من ثقب إبرة (مت 19: 24). لكنها إذ قبلت الكرازة بالإنجيل استطاع الجمل أن يحمل كل إمكانيّاتها مقدّسة للرب، فيعبُر بها خلال الباب الضيق "ثقب الإبرة"، ليقدّم مشاعرها وغناها من ذهب وحجارة كريمة لخدمة العُرس الجديد.

رأت كنيسة الأمم سليمان الحقيقي، مصدر الحكمة، والبيت الذي بناه (1 مل 10: 4) أي كنيسته كبيتٍ ملوكيٍ لها؛ وطعام مائدته ومجلس عبيده (1 مل 10: 5)، لتجلس وتأكل من المائدة المعدَّة: الثيران والمُسمَّنات المذبوحة... تتناول من مذبحة سرّ حياتها وشبعها. لقد دخلت إلى أسرار العرس حتى "لم يبق فيها روح بعد" (1مل10: 5).

هكذا انفتح الباب للأمم وصارت الدعوة للبشريّة كلها، إذ يقول السيِّد: "فاذهبوا إلى مفارق الطرق وكل من وجدّتموه فاِدعوه إلى العرس" [9]. يقول العلامة أوريجينوس عن هؤلاء العبيد الذين أرسلهم السيِّد إلى مفارق الطرق هم الرسل أو الملائكة، الذين عهد إليهم دعوة الأمم، فإن العرس بالحق مُعد. وإن كانت الطرق تُشير إلى العالم فإن مفارقه كما يقول القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه إنما تعني الدعوة لغفران كل الخطايا الماضية التي سقطت فيها البشريّة. إنها دعوة للجميع ولمغفرة كل الماضي!




=


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2019)

"*فلما دخل الملك لينظر المتّكئين رأي هناك إنسانًا لم يكن لابسًا لباس العرس. فقال له: يا صاحب كيف دخلت إلى هنا وليس عليك لباس العرس؟ فسكت. حينئذ قال الملك للخدّام: اِربطوا رجليه ويديه وخذوه واِطرحوه في الظلمة الخارجيّة. هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان. لأن كثيرين يدعون وقليلين ينتخبون"
 [  متى 22:  11-14].

*

حقًا إن الدعوة مفتوحة للجميع، إذ الله "يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون" (1تي 2: 4)، لكن ليس الكل يقبل نعمة الله التي تقدّسه، بل قليلون هم الذين يقبلونها ويتجاوبون معها، فيصير لهم ثوب "الحياة المقدّسة" اللائق بالعرس الإلهي. يقول صفنيا النبي: "لأن الرب قد أعد ذبيحة قدْس مدعوِّيه. ويكون في يوم ذبيحة الرب إني أعاقب الرؤساء وبني الملك وجميع الأمم اللابسين لباسًا غريبًا" (صف 1: 7-8). فإن كانت الدعوة قد وجِّهت للأمم الذين كانوا في الطرقات، فصاروا رؤساء وبني الملك، لكنهم إن لم يحملوا الثوب المقدّس في الرب يُطردون. يكون حالهم كما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم كمن يهتمّ بثياب خارجيّة مُوَشَّاة بالذهب بينما تلتحف نفسه الداخليّة بالخرق الباليّة، أو كمن يسكن في قصر فخم مزيَّن بستائر ذهبية، بينما يبقى هو عاريًا يلبس الخِرق. ثوب العْرس عنده هو الحياة الداخليّة المقدّسة والمعلنة خلال التصرّفات العمليّة. حقًا إن الذين يدخلون العرس بثياب دنسة هم أكثر شرًا من الذين احتقروا الدعوة ورفضوها. فإن الآخرين احتقروا صاحب الدعوة برفضهم إيّاها، أمّا الأوّلون فاحتقروه بدخولهم الوليمة بحياة دنسة وثياب داخليّة نجسة لا تليق بكرامة صاحب الوليمة.

يرى البعض أن لباس العرس ما هو إلا الإنسان الجديد الذي ننعم به في مياه المعموديّة كصورة خالقه، والذي يلتزم المؤمن بالحفاظ عليه ناميًا بواسطة روح الله القدّوس خلال حياة التوبة العمليّة المستمرّة والجهاد الروحي القانوني. يقول القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: [ثوب العرس هو نعمة الروح القدس والبهاء الذي يضيء الحالة السماويّة التي يتقبّلها بالاعتراف الصالح الذي للإيمان، فيصير المؤمن بلا دنس ولا عيب إلى اجتماع ملكوت السماوات[781].] وكأن ثوب العرس هو الحياة الجديدة التي صارت لنا كعطيّة الروح القدس نتقبّلها بالإيمان الحق خلال مياه المعموديَّة بتمتّعنا بالإنسان الجديد. لكن ليس كل من اِعتمد يحتفظ بثوب عرسه... إنما يلتزم خلال إيمانه أن يسلك بالوصيّة الإنجيليّة بالروح القدس الساكن فيه. لهذا يقول القديس جيروم: [ثوب العرس هي وصايا الرب والأعمال التي تتمِّم الناموس والإنجيل، فتصير ثوبًا للإنسان الجديد، فمن يوجد في يوم الحكم حاملًا اسم "مسيحي" وليس له هذا الثوب يُدان

ويحدّد القديس أغسطينوس[783]الثوب في وصيّة واحدة يلتزم بها المسيحي هي "المحبّة". حقًا إن جميع الداخلين إلى الكنيسة أي ملكوت السماوات ينالون المعموديّة وقد يصومون ويصلّون. لكن سِمة المحبّة الحقيقيّة هي الثوب البهي الذي بدونه لن ينعم أحد بالوليمة، ويحدّد القدّيس على وجه الخصوص محبّة الأعداء بكونها المحك الحقيقي الذي يكشف عن حبّنا لله والقريب. لقد أعلن السيِّد محبّته للأعداء على الصليب طالبًا لهم الغفران، وحمل الشهيد استفانوس ذات الروح أثناء رجمه، معلنًا أنه يلبس ثوب العرس الأبدي. في محبّة الأعداء تتم كل الوصايا ويُعلن بهاء الإنسان الجديد الذي نلناه في مياه المعموديّة، وتظهر قوّة الروح القدس العامل فينا... بمعنى آخر ما يقوله القديس أغسطينوس إنما يكمّل ما قاله الآباء الآخرون.

ويرى الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير) أن هذا الثوب الملوكي للعرس إنّما يُنسج بين عارضتين، هما محبّة الله ومحبّة القريب. فالحب هو طبيعة تتّسم بها النفس، لا تقدر أن تفصل محبّة الله عن القريب ولا القريب عن الله

يقول السيِّد "فقال له: يا صاحب كيف دخلت إلى هنا وليس عليك لباس العُرس، فسكت" [12]. لقد اِنتهى الزمان الذي كان يمكن فيه أن ينسج ثوب العرس، لذا يصمت من ليس لهم الثوب، إذ ليس لهم عذر ولا إمكانيّة للعمل!

*     لا يوجد في هذه الساعة موضع للتقدّم ولا فرصة للاعتذار لذلك يشهد كل الملائكة والعالم نفسه عن خطاياه

القديس جيروم

*     من يخطئ ولم يتجدّد ولا لبس الرب يسوع المسيح ليس له عذر، لذلك قيل "فسكت"

العلامة أوريجينوس

أربطوا رجليه ويديه وخذوه واطرحوه في الظلمة الخارجيّة،

هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان" [13].

الإنسان الذي رفض بالحب أن يلبس ثوب العرس، فينال الحلّ من الخطيّة، مُقيِّدًا نفسه بنفسه بخطاياه خلال عدم محبّته، يسلّمه الملك المسيح للخدّام لكي يُربط، فيُحرم من حرّية الروح وحرّية الجسد، لا يقدر أن يحرّك رجليه ولا يديه، إذ لا يعرف أين يذهب ولا ماذا يفعل (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). لقد اختار أن يبقى في الظلمة الداخليّة، إذ انطمست بصيرته الداخليّة عن التمتّع بالحياة الجديدة وإدراك أسرار مسيحه، لهذا ينال أيضًا الظلمة الخارجيّة... هي امتداد لما صنعه بنفسه في داخله. أمّا البكاء وصرير الأسنان فيشير كما يقول القديس جيروم إلى قيامة الجسد ليشترك مع النفس في مرارة الظلمة الخارجيّة.

كثيرون يُدعوْن، وقليلون يُنتخَبون

في حديث السيِّد المسيح عن ملكوت السماوات يميّز بين وليمتين، الأولى وليمة العُرس التي نتحدّث عنها هنا، وهي تمثل الكنيسة الحاضرة التي تحمل عريسها في داخلها، ويجتمع فيها المؤمنون كأعضاء جسد المسيح يلبسون ثياب العرس، وإن كان يتسلّل معهم وبينهم من هم بغير هذه الثياب. أمّا الوليمة الأخرى (مت 8: 11) فهي امتداد للوليمة الحاضرة لا يوجد فيها إلا لابسو ثياب العرس.

يصف السيِّد وليمة العرس التي نعيشها الآن فيقول: "لأن كثيرين يُدعوْن، وقليلين يُنتخَبون" [14]. ويُعلّق الآباء على هذا القول الإلهي هكذا.

*     كثيرون هم الذين يأتون إلى العُرس، وقليلون هم الذين يجلسون على المائدة

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     الصالحون كثيرون فإن قورنوا بالأشرار نجدهم قليلين. كثيرة هي حبوب الحنطة، لكنَّها إن قورنت بالتِبن تحسب قليلة

القديس أغسطينوس

يتطلّع الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير) ليرى الكنيسة وقد اختفت الحنطة وسط التبن، فظهر كثير من الأشرار والخطاة وقليل من الأبرار الصالحين، لذلك يشبهها بفلك نوح المتسع من أسفل حيث يضم الحيوانات والثعابين، أمّا الإنسان والطيور ففي الطبقة العليا الضيقة. الجسديون من أسفل يملأون الفلك، أمّا الروحيّون فقليلون من أعلى. حقًا يتطلّع الرب إلى الكنيسة ليجد الأبرار كالسوسنة المحاطة بكثير من الأشواك (نش 2: 2). في مرارة يقول الإنسان لابس ثوب العرس: "صرت أخًا للتنانين وصاحيًا للنعام" (راجع أي30: 29). هذه هي الكنيسة أنها تضم قدّيسين، لكن الأشرار كالتنانين والمهملين كالنعام يتسلّلون إليها.





=


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2019)

*
"حينئذ ذهب الفرّيسيّون وتشاوروا لكي يصطادوه بكلمة.

فأرسلوا إليه تلاميذهم مع الهيرودسيّين، قائلين:

يا معلّم نعلم أنك صادق وتُعلم طريق الله بالحق ولا تبالي بأحد،

لأنك لا تنظر إلى وجوه الناس.

فقل لنا ماذا تظن،

أيجوز أن تُعطي جزية لقيصر أم لا؟"
 [ متى 22 : 15-17]

*

يمكننا أن نتوقَّع من الهيرودسيّين مثل هذا السؤال، إذ يهتمّون بجمع الجزية فيقدّمون منها نصيبًا لقيصر ويغتصبون الباقي لحسابهم الخاص، أمّا ما هو عجيب فإن الذين يثيرونه هم الفرّيسيّون الذين كانوا يطلبون التحرّر من الاستعمار الروماني، ويحسبون هذه الجزية علامة عبوديّة ومذلّة، ويتطلّعون إلى الهيروديسيّين كخونة ضدّ أمّتهم وناموسهم. لكن من أجل الخلاص من المسيح ومقاومة عمله كانوا يعملون مع الهيروديسيّين متجاهلين أفكارهم نحوهم التي نشأوا عليها زمانًا.
"فعلم يسوع خبثهم، وقال: لماذا تجرِّبونني يا مراءون؟" [18]. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لقد دعاهم مُرائين حتى متى عرفوا أنه قارئ قلوب البشر لا يتجاسروا بعد أن يتمّموا خططهم


=


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2019)

*"أرُوني معاملة الجزية، فقدّموا له دينارًا. فقال لهم: لمن هذه الصورة والكتابة.؟ قالوا له: لقيصر. فقال لهم: أعطوا إذًا ما لقيصر لقيصر، وما لله لله. فلما سمعوا تعجّبوا وتركوه ومضوا"
 [متى 22 : 19-22].

*

كان ذلك الموقف فرصة يُعلن فيها السيِّد مبدأً روحيًا يلتزم به تلاميذه، ألا وهو "أعطوا إذًا ما لقيصر لقيصر، وما لله لله"، والعجيب أنه قدّم إعطاء قيصر حقّه قبل إعطاء الله حقّه. التزام المسيحي بالطاعة لقيصر أو للرؤساء وتقديم حقوق الوطن عليه من ضرائب والتزامات أخرى أدبيّة وماديّة فيه شهادة حق لحساب الله نفسه. يقول القدّيس بولس: "لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة، لأنه ليس سلطان إلا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتَّبة من الله، حتى أن من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله، والمقاومون سيأخذون لأنفسهم دينونة... لذلك يلزم أن يُخضع له ليس بسبب الغضب فقط بل أيضًا بسبب الضمير، فإنكم لأجل هذا توفون الجزية أيضًا... فأعطوا الجميع حقوقهم، الجزية لمن له الجزية، الجباية لمن له الجباية، والخوف لمن له الخوف، والإكرام لمن له الإكرام" (رو 13: 1-7).

يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [يلزم الخضوع له كما للرب، وعلامة الخضوع هو دفع الجزية]، وأيضًا يقول: [يركّز الرسول على أن نرُد له ليس فقط المال، بل الكرامة والمهابة
إذن ليست هنا ثنائيّة بين عطاء قيصر حقّه وعطاء الله حقّه، فإن كليهما ينبعان عن قلبٍ واحدٍ يؤمن بالشهادة لله خلال الأمانة في التزامه نحو الآخرين ونحو الله.

في هذا المبدأ أيضًا احترام الكنيسة لقيصر، تعطيه حقّه في تدبير أموره، فلا تتدخل في السياسة، وإنما تلتزم بعملها الروحي. فالكنيسة ليست دولة داخل دولة، ولا هي منعزلة عن قيصر، إنّما تحبّه وتكرمه وتعطيه حقّه. هكذا تقدّم له حقّه، لكن ليس على حساب حق الله وشهادتها له.

ويرى بعض الآباء في هذه العبارة الإلهيّة معنى رمزيًا، فإن كان قيصر يمثّل الجسد فإن الله يمثّل النفس، وكما يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [لنعطِ الجسد بعض الأشياء أي الضروريّات كجزية لقيصر، أمّا الأمور الخاصة بطبيعة نفوسنا والتي تقودنا للفضيلة فيجب أن نقدّمها لله
أمّا القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه فيقول: [لنرد لله ما هو لله أي نقدّم له الجسد والنفس والإرادة، عملة قيصر هي من الذهب وعليها ختم صورته، وعملة الله عليها صورته. لنعطِ المال لقيصر ولنحتفظ بالضمير الذي بلا عيب لله

القديس هيلاري: [إن كان ليس لقيصر شيء لدينا فلا نلتزم أن نرد له شيئًا، ولكن إن كنّا نعتمد عليه وننعم بمميزات حكمه نلتزم أن نرد ماله.] ليتنا إذن لا نكون مدينين لأحد بشيء، ولا للشيطان أو الخطيّة حتى لا نلتزم له برد  الضعف، إنّما نكون مدينين لله بكل عطاياه المجّانيّة ومحبّته فنقدّم له حياتنا وحبّنا.

في أسلوب آخر يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [كما يطلب قيصر صورته على العملة هكذا يطلب الله صورته فينا

بمعنى أن من يجد صورته فينا يمتلكنا ويستعبدنا، فإن رأى الله صورته فينا لا نقدر أن نهرب منه، وإنما من حقّه أن يمتلكنا ويستعبدنا، وإن رأى العالم فينا صورته يستعبدنا ويذلِّنا تحت قدميه.

نستطيع أن نقول بأن هذا الدينار الذي أمسك به السيِّد وقد حمل ختم قيصر وكتابته ليس إلا النفس البشريّة التي حملت صورة الله ومثاله، حتى بعد سقوطها عاد الروح القدس فختمها من جديد، لتحمل صورة الملك وسجل فيها كلمته، لنلتزم أن نقدّم للملك السماوي عُملته الروحيّة تحمل صورته وكتابته. وكما أن العُملة إن أُهملت زمانًا تحتاج إلى تنظيفها لتظهر الصورة والكتابة من جديد، هكذا بالتوبة المستمرّة تظهر صورة خالقنا متجليّة في حياتنا.

ويقدّم لنا العلامة أوريجينوس تفسيرًا رمزيًا آخر لكلمات السيِّد هنا، إذ يقول: [يحمل الإنسان صورتين؛ الأولى استلمها من الله عند الخلقة كما يقول سفر التكوين: "على صورة الله خلقه" (تك 1: 27)، والأخرى صورة الإنسان الترابي (1 كو 15: 49) التي أخذها بسبب عصيانه وخطيَّته عند طرده من الفردوس وقد أغراه "رئيس هذا العالم" (يو 12: 31). كما أن العُملة أو الفلس بها صورة لسلطان هذا العالم، هكذا من يتمّم أعمال رئيس الظلمة (أف 6: 12) يحمل صورته. لذلك يأمر يسوع بإرجاع هذه الصورة ونزعها عنّا حتى نتقبّل الأصل الذي عليه خلقنا مشابهيّن لله. بهذا نرد ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله... بنفس المعنى يقول بولس: "كما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس أيضًا صورة السماوي" (1 كو 15: 49). فالقول "أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر" إنّما يعني: [اتركوا صورة الترابي، اِلقوا عنكم الصورة الأرضيّة لتنعموا بصورة الإنسان السماوي، عندئذ تعطوا ما لله لله

=


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2019)

*
 "يا معلّم، قال موسى إن مات أحد وليس له أولاد يتزوّج أخوه بامرأته ويقيم نسلًا لأخيه. فكان عندنا سبعة إخوة وتزوَّج الأول ومات. وإذ لم يكن له نسل ترك امرأته لأخيه. وكذلك الثاني والثالث إلى السبعة. وآخر الكل ماتت المرأة أيضًا. ففي القيامة لمن من السبعة تكون زوجة، فإنها كانت للجميع؟"
 [  متى 22  :24-28]
*

العلامة أوريجينوس: [يرجع خطأ كل الصدّوقيّين إلى عدم فهمهم لعبارات الأنبياء، كأن يقرأون في إشعياء: "لا يتعبون باطلًا ولا يلدون للرعب، لأنهم نسل مباركي الرب وذرّيتّهم معهم" (إش 65: 23)، وفي فصل البركة في التثنية: "ويبارك ثمرة بطنك" (تث 28: 4). فيعتقدون أن هذا يتحقّق عند القيامة دون أن يفهموا أنه يتنبأ عن البركة الروحيّة. فبولس "الإناء المختار" (أع 9: 15) يدرك تمامًا أن البركة المُشار إليها في الناموس لا تعني الجانب الجسداني، إنّما يفسرها بطريقة روحيّة، فيقول لأهل أفسس: "مبارك الله أبو ربّنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحيّة في السمويّات" (أف 1: 3)... يسقط الصدّوقيّون في نفس الخطأ حين يقرأون في المزامير (بطريقة حرفيّة): "امرأتك مثل كرْمة مخصبة في جوانب بيتك، بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك هكذا يُبارَك الرجل المتَّقي الرب" (مز 128: 3-4)... بينما الذين يفهمون العبارة عن أورشليم الروحيّة يُدركون أنها "أورشليم العُليا التي هي أُمِّنا جميعًا، فهي حرة" (غل 4: 26)، ويرون أن فيها تتحقّق هذه الخيرات الواردة في المزمور




=


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2019)

*"تضلُّون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوّة الله. لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوِّجون ولا يتزوَّجون، بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء. وأما من جهة قيامة الأموات، أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل. أنا إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب، ليس الله إله أموات بل إله إحياء" 
[متى 22 : 29-32]*

لقد أجاب السيِّد سؤالهم من جانبين: من الجانب المنطقي، فإن الحياة الأبديّة هي حياة فائقة على مستوى ملائكي، ومن الجانب الكتابي أن الله إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب، إنّما هو إله أحياء لا إله أموات.

في الحياة الأبديّة نمارس حياة ملائكيَّة فلا يوجد زواج. هنا يسترعي القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم اِنتباهنا أنه ليس لأنهم لا يتزوَّجون هم ملائكة، وإنما لأنهم ملائكة فهم لا يتزوَّجون. لذلك فإن غايتنا - حتى بالنسبة للرهبان - أن ننعم بالحياة الملائكيّة لا عدم الزواج في ذاته.

 القديس كيرلس الكبير]أن الصدّوقيّين بشرِّهم اقتربوا إلى السيِّد المسيح مخلّص الكل، الذي هو الحياة والقيامة (يو 11: 25)، وكانوا يسعون لإنكار القيامة حتى يفقدوا العالم كلّه الرجاء، وكان يمكن للسيِّد المسيح أن يؤكّد لهم القيامة من كتابات الأنبياء (هو 13: 14، إش 36: 19، مز 104: 29) لكنّه لم يدخل معهم في مناقشات كلاميّة، إنّما قدّم لهم تذوّقا جديدًا للقيامة، ملهبًا قلب مؤمنيه نحوها للتمتّع بالحياة الملائكيّة الفائقة.


ربّما نتساءل: هل في السماء نتجاهل القرابات الجسديّة؟

يجيب القديس أغسطينوس: [لا يوجد في ملكوت السماوات قرابات زمنيّة من هذا النوع: "لأنه ليس يهودي ولا يوناني، ليس عبد ولا حرّ، ليس ذكر وأنثى" (غل 3: 28)، "بل المسيح الكل في الكل" (كو 3: 11)... لو سألنا مسيحيًّا صالحًا له زوجة، وقد يكون لديه أبناء منها عمَّا إذا كان يرغب في أن تكون له علاقة جسديّة بزوجته في ملكوت السماوات، فبالرغم من محبّته لزوجته في الحياة الحاضرة وارتباطه بها، سيجيب بلا تردّد رافضًا بشدة أن تكون علاقته بها في السماء علاقة جسديّة، لأنه يهتمّ بتلك الحياة التي فيها يلبس الفاسد عدم فساد، وهذا المائت عدم موت. هل لي أن أسأله مرّة أخرى، عمَّا إذا كان يرغب في أن تكون زوجته معه بعد القيامة هناك، حتى يكون لها ذلك التغيّر الملائكي الذي وعد به الرب القدّيسين، فإنه سيجيب بالإيجاب بشدَّة، قدر ما رفض بشدة في الحالة الأولى... وهذا ما ينطبق أيضًا على الأبوَّة والأمومة وبقيّة العلاقات الجسديّة... فهناك لا نقول لأحد "أبي" بل جميعنا نقول لله "أبانا"، ولا نقول لأحد "أمِّي"، بل نقول جميعنا لأورشليم السماويّة "أُمِّنا"، ولا نقول لأحد "أخي" بل يقول كل للآخر "أخانا". حقًا سيكون هناك زواج من جانبنا، إذ نتقدّم جميعًا كزوجة واحدة لذاك الذي خلَّصنا من نجاسة هذا العالم بسفك دمه

ويجيب القديس جيروم قائلًا: [عندما يُقال: لا يزوَّجون لا يتزوِّجون يظهر أن التمايز الجنسي قد انتهى

 [حقًا سيكونون ممجّدين وينعمون بالسموّ الملائكي، لكنهم مع هذا يبقون بشريّين، فيبقى الرسول بولس وهو بولس ومريم هي مريم
مرّة أخرى في حديثه ضدّ أتباع جوفنيانوس يقول: [إن كان الوعد لنا أن نكون كالملائكة، ولا يوجد بين الملائكة جنسان متمايزان، فإنّنا سنكون بلا تمايز جنسي كالملائكة. على أي الأحوال، فإنّنا إذ نقوم من الأموات نحمل الجنس الذي لنا لكننا لا نمارس وظيفة الجنس


يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [إذ تنزع كل شهوة جسديّة ولا يكون فيهم موضع للملذّات الجسديّة. يشبهون الملائكة، مقدّمين خدمة روحيّة غير ماديّة، فيصيرون كأرواح مقدّسة، وفي نفس الوقت يحسبون مستحقِّين لمجد يتمتّع به الملائكة

إن عدنا إلى القصة التي رواها الصدّوقيّون، فإنها ربّما تمثل قصَّة الكنيسة كلها. فالمرأة التي تحدّثوا عنها هي الكنيسة التي ارتبطت بعريسها الأبدي ليملأ قلبها، لكن من خلال واقعها الزمني الذي يُشار له بالرجال السبعة، لأن الزمن يُشار إليه برقم 7 (عدد أيام الأسبوع) ارتبطت بأعمال الناموس كرجل لها فظن اليهود أنهم أبرار، لكن يلزمهم أن يتقبّلوا العريس الأبدي إن ماتوا عن البِرّ الذاتي أو الأعمال البشريّة الزمنيّة الذاتيّة. هذه الكنيسة إذ تقوم لعريسها الأبدي تحمل الطبيعة الملائكيّة، ولا يقوى عليها الموت، فلا تحتاج إلى الزيجات الجسديّة بعد انقضاء الدهر.

نحن في العالم نحتاج إلى الزواج بسبب موت الجسد، لكننا إذ نصير كالملائكة لا تدخل إلينا الخطيّة ولا نسقط تحت الموت، فلا حاجة إلى زواجٍ لإنجاب أجيال تالية عِوض الجيل القائم.




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مارس 2019)

*"وأما الفرّيسيّون فلما سمعوا أنه أبكَمَ الصدّوقيّين اجتمعوا معًا.

وسأله واحد منهم وهو ناموسي ليجرّبه قائلًا:

يا معلّم أيّة وصيّة هي العُظمى في الناموس؟

فقال له يسوع: تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك.

هذه هي الوصيّة الأولى والعُظمى.

والثانية مثلها تحب قريبك كنفسك.

بهاتين الوصيّتين يتعلَّق الناموس كلّه والأنبياء"
 [متى 22 : 34-40].*


سمع الفرّيسيّون أنه أبكَمَ الصدّوقيّون. وقد ميّز العلامة أوريجينوس بين حالة البُكْم وحالة الصمت المقدّس. فقد أصيب الصدّوقيّون بالبُكْم كعلامة فشل، لم يجدوا بعد كلمة يمكنهم أن ينطقوا بها ضدّ الحق، أمّا الصمت المقدّس فهي حالة توقف إرادي عن الكلام مع الناس، لكي تنفرد النفس بالحديث مع الله. الصمت ليس علامة فشل وعجز بل انطلاق للنفس نحو الله تناجيه ويناجيها.

*     بهاء الحق يُسكت على الدوام صوت الباطل المرّ والمضر.

*     يصمت البار إذ يُعلّم أن للسكوت وقت وللكلام وقت (جا 3: 7)، لكنّه لا يصير أبكمًا. إنّما هذه سِمة خاصة بالصدّوقيّين - وكل من يُعلّم بالباطل، إذ هم يبكمون ولا يصمتون. فإنهم وإن كانوا بُكمًا عن الحق لكنهم غير صامتين، هكذا قال الرب للبحر وليس للإنسان أن يبكم، منتهرًا إيّاه إذ كان عاصفًا

لكن السيِّد أجاب بحكمة وبالحق معلنًا أن الوصيّة الأولى والعظمة هي محبّة الله من كل القلب والنفس والذهن، وأن الوصيّة التاليّة ليست بأقل منها بل مثلها أن يحب الإنسان قريبه مثل نفسه.

بهذه الإجابة المختصرة قدّم لنا السيِّد مفهوم الوصيّة بمنظار مسيحي، أن الوصايا وِحدة واحدة لا تنفصل عن بعضها البعض، فإن كان حبّنا لله بلا حدود هو أعظم الوصايا، فإن حبّنا لإخوتنا ليس بأقل منها، إذ لا يمكننا أن نحب الله غير المنظور خارج حبّنا لإخوتنا المنظورين. وبحبّنا لله والإنسان إنّما تكمل جميع الوصايا والأنبياء. هذا من جانب، ومن جانب آخر فقد أراد السيِّد تأكيد حقيقة هامة وهي أن الوصايا ليست موضوع بحث عقلي ومناقشات ومجادلات، وإنما هي حياة حب يعيشها الإنسان ويحياها.


*     هؤلاء وحدهم يتقبّلون داخلهم عظمة الوصيّة وأولويَّتها، ليس من يحبُّون الرب إلههم فحسب، إنّما يضعون في أنفسهم أن يحقّقوا هذا خلال شروط ثلاثة؛ أي بكل قلبهم يتمسَّكون في داخلهم بكمال هذا الحب وأفكاره وأعماله؛ وبكل نفسهم أي يكونون على استعداد أن يبذلوها من أجل الخدمة لله الذي خلق كل شيء، عندما يتطلّب ذلك نشر كلمته؛ فإن الله يُحَبْ من كل النفس عندما لا يُمسك أي جزء من النفس خارج حفظ الإيمان؛ ويحبّونه بكل الفكر، فلا يفكِّرون بشيء ولا ينطقون إلا في الإلهيّات[804].

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     قريبي إنسان مثلي على صورة الله، يليق بي أن أُحبّه كما أُحِب نفسي... يلزمني أن أهتم به كما بجسدي ودمي، وأتعامل معه بالحب واللطف والحنو، غافرًا له أفكاره كما أغفر لنفسي أفكاري، وكما أشتاق إلى العفو من الآخرين عن ضعفاتي[805].

الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت

كيف يعتمد كل الناموس والأنبياء على هاتين الوصيّتين؟

*     من يتمّم كل ما هو مكتوب بخصوص حب الله وحب القريب يستحق أن يتقبّل هبات الله العُليا، أوِّلها كلمة الحكمة خلال الروح القدس، خلالها تأتي كلمة المعرفة حسب نفس الروح (1 كو 12: 8). وإذ يتأهّل لكل هذه العطايا يفرح بحكمة الله ويمتلئ قلبه بحب الله، وتستنير نفسه بنور المعرفة وذهنه بكلمة الله.

*     من له المحبّة لن يفرح بالظلم، وإنما يفرح على الدوام بالحق.

*     من له المحبّة يحتمل كل التجارب بصبرٍ، ولا يكون له الإيمان جزئيًا بل الإيمان بكل شيء، ولا يكون رجاؤه جزئيًا بل يترجَّى كل شيء. ليس شيء لا تحتمله المحبّة

العلامة أوريجينوس




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2019)

*
"ماذا تظنّون في المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له: ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا، قائلًا: قال الرب لربِّي اِجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك. فإن كان داود يدعوه ربًا، فكيف يكون ابنه؟ فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة" 
[متى 22 : 42-46].
*


لم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه إذ كشف لهم أن المسيّا ابن داود إنّما هو ربُّه الذي يخضع مقاوموه تحت قدميه. وكأن السيِّد كان يُحذّرهم من المقاومة، إذ جاء ليُخلّص لا ليدين. إنه يفتح الباب لقبولهم حتى لا يوجدوا في يوم الرب العظيم كأعداء مقاومين.

*     المسيح هو ابن داود وربُّه. إنه رب داود على الدوام وابنه حسب الزمن... هو رب داود المولود من الآب، وابن داود المولود ابنًا للعذراء مريم الذي حُبل به منها بالروح القدس. فلنتمسَّك بكليهما بشدة... فلو لم يهبنا ربّنا يسوع المسيح أن يصير إنسانًا لهلك الإنسان

القديس أغسطينوس

*     الكلمة معنا بكونه الله وقد أخذ شكلنا ولم يحتقر بشريَّتنا المتواضعة حتى يخلّص من هم تحت السماء

القديس كيرلس الكبير



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2019)

*

"حينئذ خاطب يسوع الجموع وتلاميذه. قائلًا:

على كرسي موسى جلس الكتبة والفرّيسيّون.

فكل ما قالوا لكم أن تحفظوه فأحفظوه وافعلوا،

ولكن حسب أعمالهم لا تعملوا،

لأنهم يقولون ولا يفعلون"
 [متى 23 : 1-3]

*

اضطّر السيِّد أن يُعلن الويُلات أمام الجموع والتلاميذ ليس تشهيرًا بالكتبة والفريسيين، وإنما تحذيرًا لشعبه لئلاّ يُعثرهم هؤلاء بتصرُّفاتهم، وما هو أهم لئلاّ يسقط شعبه فيما سقطوا فيه. والعجيب أن الكتبة والفرّيسيّين صوبوا سهامهم ضدّ السيِّد المسيح، أمّا هو ففي لطف وعطف يقول: "كل ما قالوا لكم أن تحفظوه فاحفظوه واِعملوه"، وكأنه يحث الشعب على الخضوع لهم، لا من أجل سلوكهم، ولكن من أجل كرسي موسى الذي جلسوا عليه.

لقد جلس الكتبة والفرّيسيّون على كرسي موسى، أي تسلّموا ناموسه، لكي يسجّلوه ويقرأوه ويفسروه، فما ينطقون به ليس من عنديَّاتهم، ولا هو ثمرة قلبهم الشرّير، وإنما هو ثمرة الكرسي الذي يجلسون عليه، أمّا أعمالهم فهي عظة مُرّة وقاتلة تحمل ثمار قلوبهم الدنسة. لهذا شجَّع السيِّد الشعب أن يسمعوا لهم فيما يصدر عن الكرسي لا ما ينبع عن قلوبهم.

هذا هو حال كل خادم متكبّر يقدّم للآخرين كلمة الله، ليس من عندياته وإنما من الكتاب المقدّس، دون أن ينتفع هو به، وكما يقول عنه القديس أغسطينوس: [الخادم المتكبّر يُحسب مع الشيطان، أمّا عطيّة المسيح (كلمة الوعظ)، فلا تَفسد بل تفَيض نقيّة خلاله وتعبُر كالماء إلى أرض مخصبة، فيكون الخادم كقناة من الحَجر لا يقدر أن يقدّم ثمرًا بالمياه التي تعبر القناة الحجرية إلى أحواض الزهور في الحديقة. أنها لا تقدّم نموًا في داخلنا كقناة حجرية بل تهب ثمرًا كثيرًا في الحدائق


ربّما يسأل أحدهم: كيف نحفظ ما يقوله هؤلاء الأشرار، مع أن السيِّد يقول في موضع آخر: "الإنسان الشرّير من الكنز الشرّير يُخرج الشرور، يا أولاد الأفاعي كيف تقدرون أن تتكلّموا بالصالحات وأنتم أشرّار؟" (مت12: 34-35)؟

يجيب القديس أغسطينوس، قائلًا: [يخرج الشرّير من عندياته ما هو شرّ... لأن قلبه شرّير... ولا يطلب السيِّد المسيح منّا طاعة الأشرار، لأن ما يخرجوه من كنز قلبهم الشرّير يختلف عمَّا ينطقون به وهم على كرسي موسى. مثال ذلك: في المحكمة ينطق الحاجب بما يقوله القاضي. فما ينطق به لا يُنسب إليه طالما يتّكلم في حضرة القاضي. ما ينطق به الحاجب في بيته يختلف عما ينطق به وهو في المحكمة، إذ ينطق هنا بما يسمعه من القاضي. فالحاجب ينطق بالعقوبة، أراد أو لم يرد، حتى لو كانت العقوبة موجّهة ضدّ صديق له. وينطق أيضًا بالبراءة، شاء أو لم يشأ، ولو كانت لصالح عدوّ له. فلو نطق الحاجب بحسب ما في قلبه لأعطى براءة لصديقه وعاقب عدوّه، لكنّه إذ يتكلَّم من كرسي الحُكم قد يعاقب صديقه ويبرِّئ عدوّه. هكذا بالنسبة للكتبة أيضًا، فلو أنهم تحدّثوا بحسب ما في قلوبهم لسمعتم قولهم: "لنأكل ونشرب لأننا غدًا نموت" (إش 22: 13)، أمّا إذا تكلّموا من على كرسي موسى فيقولون: "لا تقتل، لا تزن، لا تسرق...". إذن لنعمل حسب ما يُعلنه الكرسي الرسمي على فم الكنيسة، لا ما تتفوَّه به قلوبهم. لذلك ينبغي عليك ألا تضطرب عندما تسمع قول الرب: "كل شجرة تُعرف من ثمارها، هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبًا؟ أو من الحَسَكِ تينًا؟" (لو 6: 44؛ مت 7: 16)... لكن أحيانًا تتشابك كروم العنب بين الحَسَك. لذلك عندما تسمع "الشوك" لا تتجاهل التفكير في العنب، إنّما اِبحث فتجد جذور الأشواك، وعليك أن تميِّزها من بين جذور الكرْم، وأعلم أن إحداها تُشير إلى قلب الكتبة والفرّيسيّين، والأخرى تُشير إلى كرسي موسى

حقًا لنقبل كلمات الخدّام ولا نمتثَّل بضعفاتهم أو شرورهم، كما لا ندين تصرفاتهم. هذا من جانبنا، أمّا من جانب الخدّام فيليق بهم أن يهتمّوا أن تكون أعمالهم ختمًا لكلماتهم، حتى لا تتحوّل عظاتهم وتوجيهاتهم إلى "فلسفة نظريّة". لهذا يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [ما أسوأ أن نكون فلاسفة في الكلمات لا في الأعمال


=


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2019)

*
 "فإنهم يحزمون أحمالًا ثقيلة عسرة الحَمل، ويضعونها على أكتاف الناس وهم لا يريدون أن يحرّكوها بإصبعهم" 
[  متى 23 : 4].*


 الوصيّة في ذاتها ليست مستحيلة ولا ثقيلة، وإنما إذ تصدر عن معلّمين لا يجاهدون فيها يجدها الشعب حِملًا ثقيلًا عسر الحمل، قد حزمها المعلّمون، لا ليحملوها مع الشعب، وإنما ليثقِّلوا بها كاهل الآخرين، أمّا هم فلا يفكِّرون حتى في مجرّد تحريكها بإصبعهم. وعلى العكس فإن ذات الوصيّة إذ يقدّمها معلّمون مختبِرون ومجاهِدون يفرح بها الشعب ويتسابقون على حِملها معهم. هذا ما فعله السيِّد المسيح نفسه، فإنه إذ رأى البشريّة تتسابق على الكراسي فيحزمون لإخوتهم أحمالًا ثقيلة وهم لا يريدون أن يحرّكوها بإصبعهم، إذا به يترك كرسي مجده لينزل وسط شعبه يحمل أثقالنا ويكمّل الناموس عنّا، فيصير النير هيّنًا والحمل خفيفًا.

=


----------



## asmicheal (25 مارس 2019)

*
"وكل أعمالهم يعملونها لكي تنظرهم الناس، فيُعرِّضون عصائبهم ويُغطّون أهداب ثيابهم"
 [  متى 23  : 5 ]
*

ما هي هذه العصابة العريضة التي تغطِّي رؤوسهم، وأهداب الثياب الثمينة التي تغطي أخمص أقدّامهم، إلا الاهتمام بالمظهريّة في كل حياتهم من شعر رؤوسهم حتى أخمص القدمين، يطلبون الزينة الخارجيّة الثمينة التي تخفي حياة داخليّة فارغة بلا عمل ونفس فقدت حياتها!

ينشغل المُرائي بالعِصابة الجميلة والعريضة التي تغطِّي رأسه وذهنه، فلا يفكّر في أمور حياته الداخليّة ولا في خلاص نفسه، فلا يمكن أن يرتفع بذهنه إلى السماويات، إنّما يبقى منشغلًا بالجمال الزمني والمديح الباطل. أمّا الأهداب الذهبية الثمينة فإنها تشل حركة قدميه فيقف جامدًا أسير نظرة الناس، لا يقدر أن يتحرّك في الطريق الكرب المؤدي إلى الملكوت. إنه يخاف على أهداب ثوبه من طريق الملكوت!

يقول القديس جيروم: [كل إنسان يسلك لكي ينظره الناس هو كاتب وفرّيسي... ويل لنا نحن البائسين ورثة رذائل الفرّيسيّين. عندما أعطى الله شريعته لموسى وأوصى "اربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين يديك" (تث 6: 8). وهذا هو المعنى: لتكن تعاليمي على يدك لتتأمّلها نهارًا وليلًا؛ لكن الفرّيسيّين فسّروا الوصيّة حرفيًا فكانوا يكتبون الوصايا العشرة على أربطة صغيرة من الجلد ويطوُونها ويربطونها على رؤوسهم ليحملوها كل يوم أمام الناس. هذه العادة نشاهدها في أيامنا هذه عند الهنود والبابليّين الذين يحملون هذا التاج ليعبروا به أمام الناس... وكانت هذه الأربطة تسمى Phylatères، وهي كلمة مأخوذة عن اليونانيّة تعني "حماية". وحسب مفهومهم أن من يحملها يقتني حماية خاصة. هكذا لم يفهم الفرّيسيّون أنه يجب حمل الوصايا في القلب وإنما على الجسد. هذا وكانت خزائنهم وصناديقهم مملوءة كتبًا ولكن ليس لهم معرفة الله

لا يمس الرياء مظهر ثيابهم فحسب، وإنما يبتلع كل حياتهم، فيطلبون الكرامة البشريّة أينما وُجدوا، إن دُعوا كمجاملين في الولائم أو كقادةٍ في المجامع أو حتى إن ساروا في الأسواق

=


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2019)

*
ويحبُّون المتكأ الأول في الولائم،

والمجالس الأولى في المجامع،

والتحيَّات في الأسواق،

وأن يدعوهم الناس: سيِّدي، سيِّدي" 
[  متى 23  : 6-7].*


إذ يسحب الرياء قلب المعلّم من أعماقه الداخليّة ليلهيه في العصابة التي يغطي بها رأسه وأهداب ثوبه، تبقى حياته الداخليّة في فراغٍ شديدٍ، فلا يقدر أن يطلب ما يخصّ حياته أو حياة إخوته، إنما يطلب ما هو لمجده الباطل. فإن دُعي في وليمة بدلًا من مشاركته الآخرين أفراحهم أو آلامهم بالحب الداخلي العملي يتسابق على المتكأ الأول. وإن جلس في مجمع لا يهتمّ بتقديم ما هو للبنيان، إنّما يطلب المجلس الأول. وإن نزل إلى الأسواق، لا يلتقي مع الشعب كواحدٍ منهم، بل يطلب التحيَّات والألقاب ليسمعهم يخاطبونه: "سيِّدي، سيِّدي". هذا كلّه دعا المعلّم الأعظم ربّنا يسوع المسيح أن يدخل في بدء خدمته وليمة عرس مُحتلًا الموضع الأخير لكي يخدمهم، مقدّمًا لهم خمر محبّته الفائق عِوض أجران مياه قلوبهم الباردة. وفي المجامع لم يحتل المجلس الأول إنّما بتواضعه كان يسحب الجماهير إلى التمتّع بالحق. لقد نزل إلى الأسواق في تواضع ليحل بين الشعب كواحدٍ منهم، يحملهم على كتفيه بكونهم خرافه الناطقة المريضة؛ يحتضنهم بالحب لينطلق بهم إلى السماويات.




=


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2019)

*
"وأما أنتم فلا تدعوا سيِّدي،

لأن معلّمكم المسيح، وأنتم جميعًا إخوة.

ولا تدعوا لكم أبًا على الأرض، لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات.

ولا تدعوا معلّمين، لأن معلّمكم واحد المسيح.  

وأكبركم خادمًا لكم، فمن يرفع نفسه يتّضع، ومن يضع نفسه يرتفع" 
[ متى 23 : 8-11].

*

هل يريد السيِّد المسيح منّا مجرّد إلغاء الألقاب "سيِّدي وأبي ومعلّمي" بالنسبة للأشخاص الروحيِّين؟ يقول السيِّد المسيح "لا تدعوا لكم أبًا على الأرض"، وكأنه أراد أن ينزع عنّا نظرتنا للقادة الروحيّين كآباء "على الأرض" أي حسب الجسد الترابي. فإن السيِّد المسيح إذ نزل إلينا على أرضنا حاملًا طبيعتنا، إنّما يريد أن تكون بصيرتنا منفتحة نحو السماء لا الأرض، وعلاقتنا بالجميع، وخاصة القادة الروحيّين، لا ترتبط بالأرض بل بالسماء، نتمتّع بهم في المسيح يسوع ربّنا، فلا نعرف لنا سادة أو آباء أو معلّمين أرضيِّين جسديّين خارج المسيح، إنّما نعرفهم كروحيّين فيه.
خارج المسيح يفقد الكاهن أبوّته الروحيّة، وتصير دعوته أبًا اغتصابًا، أمّا في المسيح فيحمل أبوة الله لأولاده، مختفيًا وراء الله نفسه، فيقدّم لهم ما هو لله لا ما هو لذاته.

 "لا تدعوا معلّمين لأن معلّمكم واحد المسيح"، لا لنفهمها حرفيًا، وإنما لكي لا نقبل من إنسانٍ تعليمه الذاتي، فلا ندعوه معلّمًا مباشرًا لنا، وإنما نقبله فقط متى جاءنا مختفيًا في تعليم المسيح الحق، فلا يُعلّم من عنديَّاته بل يُعلن كلمة المسيح وإنجيله وشهادته وحياته. لهذا يقول السيِّد نفسه لتلاميذه: "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم... وعلِّموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به، وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (مت 28: 20). أعطاهم حق التعليم بقوله: "علّموهم" فيُدعون معلّمين لكن لا يعلِّمون خارج المسيح بل "جميع ما أوصيتكم به"، خلال حلوله فيهم "ها أنا معكم". إنهم معلّمون حقيقيُّون ماداموا يعملون لحساب السيِّد وباسمه، وليس لحسابهم الخاص ومن عنديّاتهم.

لا يُحسب كسرًا للوصيّة أن يؤكّد الرسل وجود معلّمين في الكنيسة ماداموا مختفين في الرب. يقول الرسول: "أم المعلّم ففي التعليم" (رو 12: 7)، ويلقب نفسه معلّمًا: "الذي جُعلت أنا له كارزًا ورسولًا ومعلّما للأمم" (2 تي 1: 11).

هكذا أيضًا بالنسبة لدعوة الآخرين "سيِّدي"، فمن جهة وجود سادة لوجود فوارق طبقيّة وُجدت في ذلك الحين، فإن الرسل وضعوا بروح الإنجيل وبوحي الروح القدس وصايا للسادة والعبيد لا لتأكيد الفوارق وإنما للشهادة للحق، وإعلان روح الأخوة عند السادة نحو العبيد وروح الخضوع لدى العبيد نحو سادتهم لكن في الرب. وفي هذا كلّه يتصرَّف الجميع خلال منظار السيِّد المسيح (أف 6: 5-9، كو 3: 22، 1 بط 2: 18). خلال هذا الروح أمكن للبشريّة أن تحطِّم الرقيق ويتقبّل الناس بعضهم البعض إخوة، أعضاء لبعضهم البعض. أمّا بالنسبة للقادة الروحيّين فقد أراد السيِّد المسيح ألا يعطي لهم سلطان على الشعب اللهمّ إلا في الرب بالروح القدس. فالرسول بولس إذ يكتب إلى القدّيس فليمون يقول له بسلطان ولكن في الرب: "وإن كان لي بالمسيح ثقة كثيرة أن آمرك بما يليق، من أجل المحبّة أطلب.. حتى لا أقول أنك مديون لي بنفسك أيضًا" (فل 8-9، 19)... إنه سيّد له أن يأمر، لكنّه يسأل خلال المحبّة.

لم يتحرَّج الرسولان بولس وسيلا حين قال سجّان فيلبي لهما: "يا سيّديَّ ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟" (أع 16: 30)، إذ لم يكن هذا اللقب تملقًا... إنّما إدراكًا لسلطانهما في الرب. أمّا الرسولان فلم يهتمّا باللقب، وإنما بخلاص الرجل وأهل بيته. *عندما يسود روح "الحياة الروحيّة الملتهبة" لا يكون للألقاب خطورتها على حياة الراعي، لأن شوقه لخلاص كل نفس يملأ قلبه، فلا يجد الرياء أو الكبرياء موضعًا فيه.
*
في اختصار نقول *أن السيِّد المسيح لم يقصد إلغاء الألقاب بمفهوم حرفي قاتل، لكنّه أراد أن نلتقي بالقادة الروحيّين خلاله شخصيًا، نقبلهم فيه كروحيّين سمائيّين، ولا نرتبط بهم خلال التملق والمجاملات.
**
الخطورة أن يسعى القادة إلى العظمة عِوض الخدمة،
 فيرتفعون بأنفسهم ليسقطوا، 
أمّا القائد المتّواضع فإن الألقاب لا تزيده إلا شعورًا بالانسحاق وإحساسًا بالمسئوليّة واتّساعًا لقلبه لخدمة الجميع من أجل الرب لا الناس.*

يقول القديس جيروم: [هناك فارق كبير بين دعوة إنسان كأبٍ أو معلّمٍ بالطبيعة وبين أن يكون ذلك للمجاملة. عندما ندعو إنسانًا أبًا يكون في ذلك إكرام وتوقير من أجل سنّه. وعندما ندعوه معلّما بكونه يشترك مع المعلّم الحقيقي




=


----------



## asmicheal (31 مارس 2019)

*"لكن ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراءون،

لأنكم تغلقون ملكوت السماوات قدام الناس،

فلا تدخلون أنتم ولا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون.

ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراءون،

لأنكم تأكلون بيوت الأرامل ولِعلّه تُطيلون صلواتكم،

لذلك تأخذون دينونة أعظم" 
[متى 23 : 13-14].

*

هكذا إذ تتضخَّم الأنا ego لا يطلب الراعي الكرامات فحسب، وإنما يجري وراء الماديَّات على حساب شعبه فيمتلئ، ولا يقدر أن يدخل طريق الملكوت الكرب خلال الباب الضيِّق، بل يقف خارجًا ليسد الطريق أمام الآخرين، فيتعثّر ويُعثِر. وكما قال النبي: "وكما يكمن لصوص لإنسان كذلك زمرة الكهنة في الطريق يقتلون نحو شكيم" (هو 6: 9).

يقول القديس جيروم: [على أي الأحوال المعلّم الذي يُعثِر تلاميذه بأعماله الرديئة يغلق ملكوت السماوات أمامهم

=


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2019)

*
"ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراءون،

لأنكم تطوفون البحر والبرّ لتكسبوا دخيلًا واحدًا،

ومتى حصل تصنعونه ابنًا لجهنم أكثر منكم مضاعفًا"
 [متى 23 : 15]*

يبذل المرائي الكثير محتملًا مشقَّات السفر والحرمان ليكسب دخيلًا واحدًا، لكنّه إذ يدخل به إلى الإيمان يكتشف الدخيل فيه رياءه، فيتحطَّم إيمانه فيه. إنه يدرك عن قرب ثوب معلّمه المزيف، فلا يعود ينظر إلى كلماته، بل يتطلّع إلى أعماله الخفيّة الشرّيرة، فيترك الإيمان بلا رجعة، إذ لا يعود يفتح باب قلبه لكارزٍ آخر يشهد له عن الإيمان، حتى وإن كان الأخير رجلًا مباركًا، فإن الخبرة الأولى قد حطَّمت الدخيل. وربّما يسلك الدخيل طريقًا آخر، فإنه وإن كان لا يرتدّ عن الإيمان علنًا، لكنّه يرتدّ بسلوكه العملي، إذ يشرب من معلّمه مياه الرياء ليسلك بروحه وربّما بصورة أشد، وفي الحالتين يزج المرائي بالدخيل إلى نيران الظلمة الأبديّة.

ويُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على العبارة السابقة، قائلًا: [هنا يصدر الاتهام في أمرين: الأول عدم نفعهم في خلاص الكثيرين إذ يحتاجون إلى أتعاب كثيرة ليربحوا شخصًا واحدًا، والثاني الإهمال في حفظ من كسبوه. فإنهم ليس فقط يتَّسِمون بالإهمال بل والخيانة، إذ يفسدونه بحياتهم الشرّيرة ويجعلونه أشرّ منهم فلا يقف (الدخيل) عند شرّ معلّمه. فإنه إن رأى معلّمه إنسانًا فاضلًا يتمثل به، أمّا إن رآه شريرًا فيتعدَّاه في الشرّ بسبب الميل الطبيعي للإنسان نحو الشرّ

وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [كانوا يجتهدون ليصنعوا دخيلًا واحدًا من الشرفاء، يضمّونه إلى شعب الله... لكنّه إذ كان ينظر إلى معلّميه فيُدرك أن أعمالهم تهدم تعاليمهم يرجع إلى قيئه، وبعودته أمميًا يُحسب جاحدًا فيستحق عقابًا أشد ممّا كان عليه قبل قبوله الإيمان
يفسد الرياء المعلّمين فعِوض أن يحكموا روحيًا حتى في الأمور الماديّة، إذا بهم يحكموا بمنظار مادي حتى في الروحيّات. فيرون في ذهب الهيكل أنه أفضل من الهيكل، والقربان أثمن من المذبح، فمن يُقسِم بذهب الهيكل أو القربان يلتزم بالقسَم أو من يقسِم بالهيكل نفسه أو المذبح فليس بشيءٍ. هكذا إذ تَظْلَمْ البصيرة الداخليّة ويصيبها العمى تنجذب النفس إلى المقدّسات لتطلب الماديَّات فحسب.

يرى القديس جيروم: [أنهم يسلكون لا بمخافة الله بل بالرغبة في الغنى فالذي يحلف بالذهب أو القربان يلتزم بدفع الذهب وتقديم القربان الأمر الذي ينتفع منه الكهنة، لكن من يحلف بالهيكل أو المذبح ويحنث بالقسم فلا يشغل قلبه في شيءٍ.


يظهرون في تنفيذ الوصيّة كمدقِّقين للغاية، فيُعشِّرون النِعناع والشبَت والكمُّون إلخ. الأمور التي ربّما تُزرع بكميَّات قليلة جدًا في المنازل للاستعمال الشخصي، لكنهم يتركون أثقل الناموس: "الحق والرحمة والإيمان" (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). من أجل المظهر يتمِّمون الأمور التافهة تحت ستار التدقيق، أمّا جوهر الوصيّة الخفي فلا يمسُّونه. يحملون في قلوبهم الكراهيّة والبُغضة والحسد، ويتخلُّون عن الحق والرحمة والإيمان. لكنهم يظهرون كمُحبِّي الحق والمدافعين عنه، أنقياء لا يظلمون أحدًا وأطهارًا، فيُصفُّون عن البعوضة، مع أنهم في الداخل يبلعون الجمل، وكما يقول السيِّد: "أيها القادة العميان الذي يُصفّون عن البعوضة ويبلعون الجمل" [24].

يرى القديس جيروم في ذلك جشع للقادة اليهود فإنهم يهتمّون بالعشور حتى بالنسبة للخضروات ذات القيمة البسيطة لأنها تدخل إلى بيوتهم، أمّا الوصايا الخاصة بالرحمة تجاه الفقراء والأرامل والأيتام ومحبّة الله فيتهاونون فيها
. وكما يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: إنهم يدقّقون في الوصيّة التي تحقّق هدفهم المادي وجشعهم ويتهاونون في الوصيّة التي تمسّ علاقتهم مع الله وحياتهم الروحيّة، مع أن كسر أيّة وصيّة إنّما هو كسر للناموس كله. إذ يقول: "عصيان وصيّة واحدة هو عصيان للناموس" (يع 2: 10)، إذ يجعله بلا ناموس. فإن تجاهل أحد هذه الوصايا خاصة الهامة منها، فأيّة كلمات يجدها قادرة أن تُخلِّصه من العقوبة التي يستحقَّها؟! هذا ما اِستحقَّه الفرّيسيّون من توبيخات قاسية إذ حَكم عليهم الرب: "ويل لكم أيها الفرّيسيّون لأنكم تُعشِّرون النَعنع والسَذاب وكل بَقْل وتتجاوزون الحق ومحبّة الله" (لو 11: 42). فإذ هم طامعون أكثر من غيرهم ومشغوفون بالربح القبيح أمروا بضرورة ملاحظة شريعة العشور بدقّة وحرفيّة حتى لا يحذفوا من حساباتهم أقل الأمور والبقول التي بلا ثمن، بينما يتجاهلون ما كان يجب مراعاته من وصايا هامة أعطيت بواسطة موسى مثل الحق الذي يحقّق العدالة في الحكم ومحبّة الله. لقد وبَّخهم الروح بصوت داود: "الله قائم في مجمع الآلهة يقضي وسط الآلهة، حتى متى تقضون جورًا، وترفعون وجوه الأشرار؟!" (مز 82: 1). كما اتَّهمهم على لسان إشعياء: كيف صارت المدينة الأمينة صهيون زانية، ملآنة حقًا كان العدل يبيت فيها وأما الآن فقاتلون؛ صارت فضتك زَغْلًا، ويخلِط تُجَّارك الخمر بالماء، رؤساؤك متمرِّدون وشركاء اللصوص، كل واحد منهم يحب الرشوة ويتبع العطايا، لا يقضون لليتيم ودعوى الأرملة لا تصل إليهم. فإن القضاء بالجور ليس من عمل محبِّي الإخوة

ويُعلّق القديس أمبروسيوس على دعوة الفرّيسيّين "عميانًا" موضّحًا أنهم بلا عذر فقد رأوا السيِّد المسيح لكن حسب الجسد ببصيرة روحيّة عمياء، إذ أظْلم الرياء وحرفيّة العبادة قلوبهم، قائلًا: [لم يبصِره اليهود مع أنهم رأوه
 غير أن رجال الإيمان من أسلافهم لم يروا الرب بالجسد، لكنهم عاينوه روحيًا، إذ لهم البصيرة المستنيرة، لهذا يقول الكتاب أن الشعب كان يرى صوت الله (خر 2: 18). ويُعلّق القدّيس، قائلًا: [من الواضح أن الصوت يُسمع ولا يُرى، فما الصوت إلا موجات تسمعها الأذن ولا تراها الأعين. هذه فكرة عميقة دفعت موسى ليؤكّد أن الإنسان يرى صوت الرب، يراه داخل القلب حيث يشخص إليه بعينيّه (الداخليّتين)... رآه إبراهيم كما هو مكتوب: "إبراهيم تهلّل بأن يرى يومي" (يو 8: 56).. رأى الرب مع أنه بالتأكيد لم ينظره بالجسد... الذين صرخوا: أصلبه، أصلبه، لم يروه، "لأنهم لو عرفوا رب المجد لما صلبوه[821]" (1 كو 2: 8).]


من أجل الناس يظهرون كمدقِّقين، ليس فقط في تنفيذ الوصيّة، وإنما في الطقس أيضًا، فيهتمّون جدًا بنقاوة الكأس والصحفة من الخارج، ولا يبالون بما يحملونه في الداخل غير المنظور، فصاروا أشبه بالقبور الجميلة المبْيَّضة من الخارج ومن الداخل مملوءة نتانة وكل نجاسة.

حقًا ما أخطر أن يهتمّ الإنسان بشكليّات العبادة الخارجيّة دون أن يلتقي بالسيِّد المسيح نفسه جوهر عبادتنا وسرّ حياتنا، فتصير العبادة ليست كأسًا للخلاص، وإنما يحمل موتًا للنفس وضيقًا للجسد. وتتحوّل حياة الإنسان إلى قبر جميل من الخارج ينعته الناس بالجمال الروحي والنقاوة، إذ هو مبيَضّ بينما في داخله يحمل نفسًا ميّتة ونجاسة، وإذ لا يجد السيِّد المسيح فيها له مسكنًا. وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [كما أن القدّيس هو هيكل الله، هكذا الخاطي يُقيم من نفسه قبرًا


إذًا يهتمّ الكتبة والفرّيسيّون ببناء قبور الأنبياء ويزيِّنون مدافن الصدِّيقين، فإنهم بهذا العمل إنّما يشهدون عما فعله آباؤهم بالأنبياء والصدِّيقين، إذ قاوموهم وقتلوهم. وها هم يكمِّلون مكيال آبائهم مدبِّرين المؤامرات لقتل السيِّد المسيح نفسه. يخاطبهم القديس جيروم على لسان السيِّد المسيح، قائلًا: [املأوا بدوركم مكيال آبائكم، فما لم يحقّقوه هم أكملوه أنتم؛ هم قتلوا الخدّام، وأنتم تصلبون المعلّم. هم قتلوا الأنبياء وأنتم تصلبون ذاك الذي تنبَّأ عنه الأنبياء

هكذا يدفع الرياء الإنسان من عمل شرير إلى آخر حتى ينتهي بمقاومة الحق تمامًا، مقدّمين دم الأبرياء ثمنًا رخيصًا في أعينهم، إنه يُحذّرهم من هذا المرض الخبيث الذي هو الرياء، الذي دخل بهم إلى دوَّامة المظهر الباطل والكرامة الزمنيّة ليعبر بهم إلى اغتصاب حقوق الأرامل، متستّرين تحت لواء الكرازة، فيدخلون بالدخلاء إلى نار جهنّم، وتحت ستار الوصيّة يقدّمون ما هو ظاهر، ويكسرون جوهرها. هكذا يلتحفون بشكليَّات العبادة، فيحكمون على أنفسهم بالموت، متستِّرين بقبر أجسادهم، وأخيرًا ها هم يدبِّرون المؤامرات لقتل ابن الله الوحيد ثمنًا للحفاظ على كراسيهم وسلطانهم وكرامتهم، تحت ستار الدفاع عن مجد الله والناموس والأنبياء

=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أبريل 2019)

*"أيها الحيّات أولاد الأفاعي،كيف تهربون من دينونة جهنّم؟

 لذلك هأنذا أرسل إليكم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة،

فمنهم تَقتلون وتَصلبون، ومنهم تَجلدون في مجامعكم، وتَطردون من مدينة إلى مدينة.

لكي يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سُفك على الأرض،

من دم هابيل الصدِّيق إلى دم زكريّا بن برخبا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح" 
[متى 23  : 33-35]

*

  من هو زكريّا بن برخيا؟ يرى القديس جيروم أنه وجد في عصره ثلاثة آراء:

1. زكريّا النبي أحد الأنبياء الصغار، وإن كان اسم أبيه مطابقًا لكلمات السيِّد، لكن لم يذكر الكتاب شيئًا عن سفك دمه بين الهيكل والمذبح، خاصة وأن الهيكل في عصره كان مجرّد حطام.

2. زكريّا أب يوحنا المعمدان، قُتل بسبب نبوّته عن مجيء المخلّص، لكن القديس جيروم لا يقبل هذا الرأي.

3. زكريّا الذي قتله يوآش ملك يهوذا كما جاء في أخبار الأيام الثاني (24: 21)، لكن اسم أبيه كما جاء في الكتاب المقدّس هو يهوياداع. ويرى القديس جيروم أن برخيا تعني "بركة" أو "مبارك من الرب"، ويهوياداع تعني "قداسة"، وإن الشخص يحمل الاسمين، لذلك يحبذ القديس جيروم هذا الرأي.



=


----------



## asmicheal (9 أبريل 2019)

*"الحق أقول لكم أن هذا كلّه يأتي على هذا الجيل.

يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء والمرسلين إليها،

كم مرّة أردتُ أن أجمع أولادك،

كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها، ولم تريدوا.

هوذا بيتكم يُترك لكم خرابًا.

لأني أقول لكم أنكم لا ترونني من الآن

حتى تقولوا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب"
 [متى 23 :  36-39].*


لقد بكى السيِّد على أورشليم عندما اقترب منها، وهو يقول: "إنك لو علمتِ أنتِ أيضًا حتى في يومك هذا ما هو لسلامك، ولكن الآن قد أُخفيَ عن عينيّك، فإنه ستأتي أيام ويحيط بك أعداؤك بمترسة، ويحدقون بك ويحاصرونك من كل جهة، ويهدمونك وبنيك فيك، ولا يتركون فيك حجرًا على حجر، لأنك لا تعرفي زمان افتقادك" (لو 19: 42-44). ويبقى السيِّد المسيح يبكي على كل نفس قبلته كأورشليم وصارت هيكلًا له ثم عادت فتنجَّست وقاومته. يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [في الحقيقة نحن أورشليم التي بكاها يسوع... فبعد أن عرفنا أسرار الحق وكلمات الإنجيل وتعاليم الكنيسة، وبعد أن رأينا أسرار الرب نخطئ...! بكى على أورشليمنا فبسبب خطيّتها، إذ يحاصرها الأعداء، ويهدمون بنيها فيها، ولا يتركون فيها حجرًا على حجر. هذا ما يحدث الآن، فبعد أن يعيش إنسان في نسك كامل لسنين ينهزم أمام جاذبيَّة الجسد، ولا يقدر أن يحتمل مستلزمات الطهارة، فيتدنّس الإنسان ويعيش في عدم طهارة، وكأنه لا يُترك فيه حجر على حجر. وفي موضع آخر نقرأ: "كل بِرِّه الذي عمله لا يُذكر، في خيانته التي خانها وفي خطيّته التي أخطأ بها يموت" (خر 18: 14). هذه هي أورشليم التي يُبكى عليها


ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [ها أنت ترى أنه بالحقيقة غالبًا ما يطلب أن يمنحهم رحمته لكنهم رفضوا معونته، لذلك أدانهم قانون الله المقدّس، ونزعهم عن عضويَّة بيته الروحي

ويقول القديس جيروم: [أتيت كالدجاجة لأحميهم، لكنهم استقبلوني بالكراهيّة والغدر. جئت كأم وهم ظنّوا إني قاتلهم فقتلوني

ويرى القديس أغسطينوس أن السيِّد شبَّه نفسه بالدجاجة، لأنها إذ تحتضن بيضها أو يكون لها صغار يضعف جسمها جدًا ويسقط ريشها لاهتمامها بصغارها. وكأن في ذلك رمز لعمل السيِّد المسيح الذي نزل إلينا يحمل ضعفنا بحبّه ورعايته الإلهيّة.


=


----------



## asmicheal (10 أبريل 2019)

*
"ثم خرج يسوع ومضى من الهيكل،

فتقدّم تلاميذه لكي يروه أبنية الهيكل.

فقال لهم يسوع: أما تنظرون جميع هذه،

الحق أقول لكم أنه لا يُترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا يُنقض" 
[متى 24  :  1-2].
*

كان اليهود يتطلّعون إلى الهيكل بكونه علامة ملكهم، فهو الموضع الوحيد الذي فيه يُعلن الله مجده ويتقبّل من أيدي مؤمنيه الذبائح والتقدمات. أينما وُجد المؤمن، وحلت به ضائقة، تطلّع نحو الهيكل لينعم بعونٍ إلهيٍ. وكانت أبنية الهيكل بضخامتها علامة عظمة ملكوتهم، لهذا أراد التلاميذ أن يُرُوا السيِّد المسيح هذه المباني، لكن السيِّد أكّد لهم: "لا يترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا ينقض". فماذا أراد السيِّد بكلماته هذه؟

كان الهيكل مع قدسيَّته قد تحوّل في حياة اليهود بسبب ريائهم وفكرهم المادي إلى عقبة أمام العبادة الروحيّة. فقد انشغلوا بعظمة الهيكل الخارجي عن قدسيَّة هيكل القلب الداخلي، فكانوا يهتمّون عبر العصور بإصلاح المباني لا القلب، الأمر الذي كرّس أغلب الأنبياء حياتهم لتصحيح هذا المفهوم خاصة إرميا النبي. فمن كلماته المشهورة: "لا تتّكلوا على كلام الكذب، قائلين: "هيكل الرب، هيكل الرب هو" (إر 7: 4). وجاء بعده حزقيال النبي يُعلن لهم ثمرة اهتمامهم بالمبنى دون الحياة الداخليّة أن مجد الرب يفارق البيت (حز 10: 18-19)، بل ويفارق المدينة كلها (حز 11: 22-23).

ما قاله السيِّد قد تحقّق حرفيًا عام 70م. حين أصرّ الجنود الرومان تحت قيادة تيطس على هدم الهيكل تمامًا، وكان ذلك إعلانًا عن قيام الهيكل الجديد لكنيسة العهد الجديد بمفاهيم جديدة.

على أي الأحوال، هذا هو عمل الروح القدس في مياه المعموديّة أن يحطم إنساننا القديم، فلا يترك حجر على حجر من أعماله الشرّيرة فينا، ويقوم هيكل جديد ليس من صنع أيدينا، هو الإنسان الجديد على صورة خالقنا. هذا العمل هو بداية حلول الملكوت فينا، وعربون للتمتّع بالملكوت الأخروي، خلاله ننتظر بفرح مجيء الرب كعريسٍ لنفوسنا.




=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2019)

*
"وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون تقدّم إليه التلاميذ على انفراد، قائلين:

قل لنا متى يكون هذا؟

وما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر؟

فأجاب يسوع، وقال لهم: انظروا لا يضلّكم أحد.

فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين:

أنا هو المسيح، ويضلّون كثيرين" 
[  متى 24 :  3-5].
*


إن كان الله في إقامته للملكوت يُعلن ذاته فينا، حاسبًا إيّانا هيكله المقدّس، فإن عدوّ الخير لا يواجه هذا الأمر بالصمت، بل بالأحرى تزداد حربه ضدّنا. وكما يُقيم المسيح ملكوته فينا، يرسل الشيطان مضلِّلين مُدَّعين أنهم مسحاء لكي يقيموا مملكة إبليس داخل الإنسان.

لقد عبَّر التلاميذ بسؤالهم عن مجيء الرب الأخير عما يدور في أذهان البشريّة في كل العصور، وهو رغبتهم في معرفة المستقبل وتحديد الأزمنة. لكن السيِّد لم يحدّد مواعيد، مكتفيًا بتقديم العلامات، لا ليعرفوا الأزمنة، وإنما لكي لا يخدعهم المسحاء المضلّلون، الذي يظهرون لأجل مقاومة الحق تحت ستار الدين نفسه.

لقد تحوّل كثير من الكتاب الدينيّين ودارسي الكتاب المقدّس المعاصرين إلى الانشغال بتحديد أزمنة مجيء السيِّد، بل وقامت بعض الطوائف هي في حقيقتها غير مسيحيّة مثل شهود يهوه تحوّل كلمة الله من كلمة للخلاص والتمتّع بالملكوت السماوي، كملكوت حاضر داخل القلب إلى مناقشات فكريّة عقيمة تسحبنا إلى مجادلات فكريّة تخص تحديد الأزمنة، الأمر الذي يرفضه السيِّد تماما

لقد أوضح السيِّد غاية حديثه هذا عن علامات مجيئه في نهاية الأصحاح، ألا وهو السهر الدائم وانتظار مجيء الملكوت على الدوام، أي تهيئة النفس لملاقاة العريس الأبدي لتدخل معه في شركة أمجاده.



=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2019)

*
"وسوف تسمعون بحروب وأخبار حروب.

انظروا لا ترتاعوا، لأنه لا بُد أن تكون هذه كلها،

ولكن ليس المنتهى بعد.

لأنه تقوم أُمَّة على أُمَّة، ومملكة على مملكة،

وتكون مجاعات وأوبئة وزلازل في أماكن.

ولكن هذه كلها مبتدأ الأوجاع"
 [متى 24  :6-8].

*


ليس عجيبًا أن تكون علامات مجيء السيِّد في مجموعها تمثِّل جوانب متعدّدة من الآلام والأتعاب والكوارث، فإن هذا هو الطريق الذي يهيئ لمجيئه، كيف؟ كلما أدرك عدوّ الخير أي الشيطان أن مملكة المسيح قادمة على الأبواب ازدادت حربه ضدّ المؤمنين لكي يقتنص ما استطاع كأعضاء في مملكته مقاومين مملكة المسيح. في هذا كلّه يزداد المؤمنون الساهرون والحكماء قوّة وثباتًا فيتزكّون، وكأنه خلال هذه المتاعب يملأ الشيطان كأس شرّه، وتمتلئ كأس المجاهدين بركة، فتقترب النهاية لكي ينال الشيطان وجنوده ثمار شرّهم ويتمتّع المجاهدون الحقيقيُّون بالإكليل.

أما بدء هذه الآلام التي يثيرها عدوّ الخير فهي تهيئة جوّ خانق للنفس من حروب وأخبار حروب وانقسامات على مستوى الأمم والممالك، وظهور أوبئة، وحدوث زلازل إلخ. إنه يريد أن يحطَّم نفسيَّة الناس، فيرون إخوتهم كأشرار منقسمين يثيرون الحروب، فيعيشون في رعب خائفين من الحرب. والذين لا تلحقهم الحروب يتعرّضون للأوبئة والأمراض فيرتبكون خائفين على حياتهم الزمنيّة. وإن هربوا من الأمراض تلاحقهم الزلازل التي تتم فجأة. إن هدف عدوّ الخير أن يشغل المؤمن بعيدًا عن الفرح بمجيء المسيح، فيلهيه بالمشاكل الإنسانيّة (الحروب) والصحيّة بل والطبيعية (الزلازل)، وكأن العالم كلّه قد اسوَّد في عينيه، ليس من معين ولا من سند له.

إن تركنا المعنى الحرفي لنتأمّل في تمتّعنا بملكوت الله داخلنا، فإنّنا نلاحظ إنه ما أن يقترب المؤمن بالروح القدس نحو مسيحه حتى يجد عدوّ الخير يشغله بمشاكل كثيرة، تخص الآخرين أو جسده أو العالم المادي المنظور، فتلهيه عن خلاص نفسه وتفكيره في الملك المسيح.


=


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2019)

*
"حينئذ يسلّمونكم إلى ضيق، ويقتلونكم،

وتكونون مبغضين من جميع الأمم لأجل اسمي.

وحينئذ يعثر كثيرون، ويسلّمون بعضهم بعضًا،

ويبغضون بعضهم بعضًا" 
[  متى 24  : 9-10].*

إذ يتقبّل الإنسان ملكوت الله داخله ينتقل من الضيقة العامة، أي الجو الخارجي الذي يثيره العدوّ ضدّ الملكوت بقصد إرباك المؤمنين وشغلهم عن المسيح، ليدخل بهم إلى ضيقات خاصة بهم، فيهيّج العدوّ الآخرين عليهم لمضايقتهم وقتلهم، لا لذنب ارتكبوه، وإنما من أجل "اسم المسيح"، وهذه هي جريمتهم. فالضيقة هي إحدى ملامح الطريق الأساسية للملكوت، إذ يمتلئ القلب من الداخل فرحًا بالمسيح الساكن فيه، بينما يُعصر في الخارج بالضيق.

=


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2019)

*
"ويقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون، ويضلّون كثيرين،

ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبّة الكثيرين،

ولكن الذي يصير إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلّص.

ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الأمم،

ثم يأتي المنتهى" 
[متى 24 : 11-14].

*


هذا هو السهم الثالث الذي يصوِّبه عدوّ الخير ضدّ أبناء الملكوت. السهم الأول هو خلق جو عام قابض للإنسان يسحبه بعيدًا عن حياته الداخليّة، السهم الثاني هو تصويب الضيق إليه شخصيًا من أجل المسيح، أمّا الثالث وهو الأخطر فهو تصويب السهم ضدّ الإيمان، لينحرف به بعيدًا عن مسار الملكوت. فإن كان من الجانب التاريخي يظهر أنبياء كذبة يضلّلون الكثيرين، فإن هذا أيضًا يمكن أن يأخذ صورًا متعدّدة، كظهور فلسفات جديدة، ربّما تختفي وراء الدين، غايتها أن تقدّم أفكارًا برّاقة فلسفيّة وأخلاقيّة بعيدة عن الحياة مع المخلّص واختبار عمل الروح القدس الناري فينا. إنهم يلبسون ثوب النبوّة أو التديّن، لكنهم مضلِّلون يقودون النفس بعيدًا عن سرّ حياتها الحقيقي.
ويظهر ثمر هؤلاء الأنبياء الكذبة عمليًا إذ تبرد محبّة الكثيرين، فيصير التديُّن كلمات جوفاء ومعرفة ذهنيّة وفلسفات بلا روح. يفقد الإنسان قلبه، فلا يقدر أن يحب الله والناس بل يبقى كائنًا جامدًا. إن كان عمل إبليس هو بث البرود الروحي في حياة الناس، خاصة خلال الأنبياء الكذبة، فإن الله هو وحده الذي ينزع هذا البرود. وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [إن كان الله نارًا، فهو نار لكي يسحبنا من برود الشيطان... ليت الله يهبنا ألا يزحف البرود إلى قلوبنا، فإنّنا لا نرتكب الخطيّة إلا بعد أن تصير المحبّة باردة

هنا يقدّم لنا السيِّد وعدًا ليبعث فينا الرجاء، وهو أنه بقدر ما تنتشر الأضاليل ويخسر الكثيرون حياة الحب يعمل روح الله بقوَّة للكرازة بين الأمم في كل المسكونة. إنه صراع بين النور والظلمة، ينتهي بنصرة النور؛ مقاومة الباطل للحق تنتهي بتزكيَّة الحق ونموّه فينا.

=


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2019)

*

"فمتى نظرتم رِجْسَة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدّس، ليفهم القارئ" 
[متى 24 :15]*


هكذا كان السيِّد المسيح يدعوهم لقراءة سفر دانيال (9: 27)، ليتأكَّدوا من خراب الهيكل اليهودي.

ما هي رِجْسَة الخراب هذه؟



أولًا: يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [أنها تعني الجيش الذي به خربت أورشليم نقلًا عن كلمات السيِّد نفسه: "ومتى رأيتم أورشليم محاطة بجيوش، فحينئذ اِعلموا أنه قد اِقترب خرابها" (لو21: 20). فقد دخل الأمم الهيكل ودنَّسوه بل وحطَّموه تمامًا، وكان ذلك علامة نهاية الملكوت الحرفي، وقيام الملكوت الروحي.



ثانيًا: يقول القديس جيروم: [يمكن أن تفهم عن تمثال قيصر الذي وضعه بيلاطس في الهيكل أو (تمثال) هادريان الفارسي الذي أُقيم في قدس الأقداس... في العهد القديم يُدعى التمثال بالرِجْسة، وقد أضيفت كلمة "خراب"، لأن التمثال قد وُضع في وسط الهيكل المهجور[829].] وقد أخذ القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم بذات الرأي أيضًا


ثالثًا: يرى القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه أن هذه الرِجْسَة إنّما تُشير لما يحدّث في أيام ضد المسيح إذ يقول: [أعطى الله علامة كاملة عن مجيئه الأخير، إذ يتحدّث عن أيام ضدّ المسيح. يسمِّيها رِجْسَة لأنه يأتي ضدّ الله ناسبًا كرامة الله لنفسه. إنها رِجْسَة خراب لأنه يدمر الأرض بالحروب والقتل. يقبله اليهود، فيأخذ موقف التقدّيس، وفي الموضع الذي تقام فيه صلوات القدّيسين يستقبلون الخائن كمن هو مستحق لكرامة الله. وإذ يصير هذا الخطأ شائعًا بين اليهود فينكرون الحق ويقبلون الباطل، لذلك يطلب الله (من شعبه) أن يتركوا اليهوديّة ويهربوا إلى الجبال حتى لا يعوقهم أتباعه ولا يؤثِّرون عليهم

=


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2019)

*
"فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهوديّة إلى الجبال،

والذي على السطح، فلا ينزل ليأخذ من بيته شيئًا،

والذي في الحقل، فلا يرجع إلى ورائه ليأخذ ثيابه،

وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الأيام،
وصلّوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء ولا في سبت" 
[متى 24 : 16-20].*

من الجانب التاريخي إذ رأى المسيحيّون الذين في أورشليم الرومان يحاصرونها أدركوا ما سيحل بها من خراب، كقول الرب فهربوا سريعًا. وهذا ما يحدث عند مجيء ضدّ المسيح كما رأينا في كلمات القديس هيلاري السابقة، فإذ تراه الكنيسة قد أقام نفسه إلهًا في هيكل الرب (2تس1-4) تهرب إلى البرّيّة "حيث لها موضع مُعد من الله، لكي يعولها هناك ألفًا ومائتين وستين يومًا" (رؤ 12: 6).

وفي حياتنا الروحيّة إذ نرى هيكل الحرف ينهار في داخلنا، يلزمنا أن نهرب من اليهوديّة إلى الجبال، أي من حرفيّة اليهود في فهم الوصيّة إلى انطلاقة الروح العالية لتدخل إلى الفهم السماوي. وكما يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [ليت الذين ينظرون هذا يهربون من حرف اليهوديّة إلى جبال الحق العالية. وإن صعد أحد إلى سطح الكلمة ووقف على قمّتها فلا ينزل ليطلب شيئًا من بيته، وإن كان في الحقل حيث يختبئ فيه الكنز فلا يرجع إلى الوراء، بل يجري من خطر خداع الكلمة الباطلة (ضد المسيح)، ويكون هذا على وجه الخصوص متى خلع ثوبه القديم فلا يرتدّ إليه ليلبسه مرّة أخرى

لجبال كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: تشير إلى النفوس العالية[833] أو إلى القدّيسين حيث تستند التلال (النفوس الصغيرة) عليها. وكأن دعوة السيِّد المسيح للهروب هنا هي دعوة للالتصاق بالقدّيسين والشركة معهم.

يوصي السيِّد مَنْ كان قد ارتفع بالروح القدس من طابق إلى آخر كما من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ حتى بلغ السطح ليرى السماء قدام عينيّه واضحة ومكشوفة، لا تعوقها الأسقف الطينيّة أي الأمور الزمنيّة، فلا ينزل ثانية لتبقى حياته في حالة صعود بلا نزول، مع انتظار على السطح لرؤية السيِّد قادمًا على السحاب فلا يعود يطلب الأمور الزمنيّة التي هي سُفليّة.

*     السطح هو أعلى مكان في البيت، قمّة المبنى وكماله، لذلك من يقف عليه يكون كاملًا في قلبه، متجدِّدًا، غالبًا في الروح، ليحتفظ لئلا ينزل إلى الأمور الدنيا ويشغف بالممتلكات الزمنيّة[834].

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

*     لنحذر في الضيقة من النزول عن المرتفعات الروحيّة ونرتبط بالحياة الجسدانيّة. ومن تقدّم لا ينظر إلى الوراء فيطلب الأمور الأولى ويتردّد راجعًا إلى الأمور السُفليّة[835].

القديس أغسطينوس

*     من له ثوب المسيح فلا ينزل من السطح ليحضر ثوبًا آخر.

*     لا تنزل من سطح الفضيلة لتطلب الملابس التي كنت ترتديها قديمًا، ولا ترجع من الحقل إلى البيت.

القديس جيروم[836]

*     إن كان أحد على السطح، أي سبق فصعد إلى القمة حيث الفضائل العُظمى، فلا يعود ينزل إلى أعماق الأرض وهذا العالم. على السطح وقفت راحاب الزانية، رمز الكنيسة، واتّحدت في شركة الأسرار نيابة عن شعوب الأمم. خبَّأت الجاسوسين اللذين أرسلهما يشوع (يش 2: 1)، فلو نزلا إلى أسفل البيت لقتلهما الذين أُرسِلوا للقبض عليها. إذن السطح هو قمّة الروح حيث يتحصَّن الإنسان من ضعف الجسد الخائر بلا قوّة. هنا أفكر في المفلوج الذي حمله أربعة رجال ودلُّوه من السطح...! لنتبع بطرس الذي شعر بالجوع فصعد إلى سطح المنزل (أع 10: 9)، فهناك عرف سرّ نشأة الكنيسة، فما كان ينبغي له أن يحكم بنجاسة شعوب الأمم، لأن الإيمان يقدر أن يطهّرها من كل دنس... فإن كان بطرس لم يقدر أن يدرك هذا السرّ وهو أسفل، فكيف تستطيع أنت أن تفهمه (ما لم ترتفع إلى السطح)؟! لقد أدركه بطرس إذ صعد ليبشّر بالرب (إش 40: 9)[837].

القديس أمبروسيوس

ومن كان في الحقل الإلهي يعمل لحساب السيِّد المسيح فلا ينظر إلى الوراء، مرتبكًا حتى بضروريَّات الحياة كالأكل والشرب والملبس، إنّما ينسى ما هو وراء ويمتد إلى ما هو قدام، ناظرًا جعالة الله العُليا. النفس التي خلعت ثوب أعمال الإنسان القديم وانطلقت إلى الحقل تعمل لحساب المسيح لا ترتد إلى الوراء لترتديه مرّة أخرى، بل تتمثل بيوسف بن يعقوب، إذ يقول القديس جيروم: [ليتك بالأحرى إن أمكنك أن تتمثل بيوسف، فتترك ثوبك في يد سيِّدتَك المصريَّة وتتبع ربَّك ومخلّصك عاريًا[838].]



   من كان في الحقل فلا يرجع إلى الوراء. ما هو هذا الحقل؟ لقد أعلمني إيّاه يسوع بقوله: "ليس أحد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر إلى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله" (لو 9: 12)... لتحرس حقلك إن كنت تريد بلوغ ملكوت الله، فيزهر لك أفعالًا صالحة خصبة، ويكون لك بنوك مثل غروس الزيتون حول مائدتك (مز 127: 3)... ليدخل الرب يسوع في الحقل: "تعال يا حبيبي لنخرج إلى الحقل" (نش 7: 11). فيقول: "دخلتُ إلى جنَّتي يا أختي العروس قطفتُ مُرّي مع طيبي، أكلتُ شهدي مع عسلي" (نش 5: 1). هل يوجد محصول أفضل من محصول الإيمان الذي يثمر أعمالًا صالحة ترتوي بينبوع الفرح الأبدي؟!

إن كان قد منعك من النظر إلى الوراء، فبالأحرى يمنعك من الرجوع لتأخذ ثوبك. فمن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فأترك له الرداء أيضًا (مت 5: 40)، فيليق بك لا أن تترك الخطايا فقط، بل وتمحو كل ذكرى لأعمالك السابقة، فكان بولس ينسى ما هو وراء (في 3: 13)، يخلع عنه الخطيّة ولا يترك التوبة[839].

القديس أمبروسيوس

خلال هذا الجهاد الحيّ الذي فيه نهرب من يهوديّة الحرف إلى حرّية الجبال المقدّسة، نرتفع على السطح لنرى السماوات مكشوفة، فلا ننشغل بغير مجيء المسيح الأخير، نعمل في الحقل ممتدِّين إلى قدَّأم بلا تراجع من أجل الدخول في الأبديّة. يُعلن السيِّد الويْل للحبالى والمُرضِعات. من هن هؤلاء الحبالى إلا النفوس التي وإن عرفت السيِّد المسيح لكن ثمر الروح لم يُعلن بعد فيها، والمُرضِعات هن اللواتي يبدو ثمرهن كرضع صغار. مثل هؤلاء اللواتي بلا ثمر عملي أو قليلي الثمر لا يقدرن على مواجهة الأيام الصعبة خاصة أيام ضد المسيح قبل مجيء المسيح.

*     النفس التي حبلت ولم تلد ثمرة الكلمة تسقط تحت هذا الويل، إذ تفقد ما حبلت به وتصير فارغة من رجائها في أعمال الحق. وأيضًا إن كانت قد ولدت لكن أطفالها لم ينتعشوا بعد[840].

العلامة أوريجينوس

ويرى بعض الآباء أن الحَبَل هنا إنّما هو الالتصاق بالخطيّة ليحمل الإنسان في داخله ثمر المُرّ، أمّا المُرضِعات فهنَّ النفوس التي أثمرت فيهن الخطيّة ثمارًا مُرّة. هؤلاء جميعهنَّ لا يستطعنَ الخلاص من ضد المسيح.

*     لا يفهم هذا على أنه تحذير من ثِقل الحَبَل، وإنما يُظهر أثقال النفس المملوءة بالخطايا، التي لا تستطيع أن تهرب من السطح أو الحقل حيث يحلّ غضب الله. أيضًا ويل للمُرضِعات، إذ يَظهرنَ المتخلّفين في معرفة الله كمن يرضعْن لبنًا، ويل لهم لأنهم سيكونون ضعفاء جدًا غير قادرين على الهروب من ضدّ المسيح، غير مستعدين على مجابهته، إذ لم يتوقّفوا عن الخطيّة ولا أكلوا خبز الحياة.

القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه

*     الحَبالى هم الذين يطمعون فيما ليس لهم، والرُضَّع هم الذين نالوا بالفعل ما طمعوا فيه، هؤلاء يسقطون في الويْل في يوم الدينونة.

القديس أغسطينوس

يطالبنا السيِّد أن نصلّي ألا يكون هربنا في شتاء ولا في يوم سبت، أي لا تكون حياتنا قد أصابتها برودة الروح القاتلة كما في الشتاء، ولا حلّ بها وقت البطالة كما في السبت. فإن النفس الباردة والبطالة تسقط في خداعات المسيح الكذاب، ولا تقدر على ملاقاة رب المجد يسوع.

*     قال هذا لكي لا نوجد في صقيع الخطيّة ولا في لا مبالاة من جهة الأعمال الصالحة، فيفتقدنا العقاب الخطير.

الأب هيلاري

*     عندما يصنع ضدّ المسيح أضاليل أمام أعين ذوي الفكر الجِسداني (السالكون في الشتاء) يجتذبهم إليه، لأن من يُسر بالأرضيّات لا يتردّد في الخضوع له[841].

الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير)





=


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2019)

"*لأنه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم

لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن ولن يكون.

ولو لم تُقصَّر تلك الأيام لم يخلّص جسد.

ولكن لأجل المختارين تُقصَّر تلك الأيام" [21-22].
*

إنها الضيقة العُظمى التي تحل بالكنيسة في أيام ضدّ المسيح، الذي يصنع لنفسه سِمة يَختم بها شعبه على يدهم إلىُمنى أو جباههم (رؤ13: 15) ولا يقدر أحد أن يشتري أو يبيع إلا من له السِمة التي هي التجديف على الله. هكذا يُحرم المؤمنون من التعامل اليومي، إذ يرفضون رسم السِمة عليهم، ويضطرُّوا إلى الهروب إلى البراري أمام ضيقات ضد المسيح.
سرّ الضيقة العُظمى هو ظهور ضدّ المسيح وأتباعه. كما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [يتحدّث هنا عن ضدّ المسيح والذين يدعون مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة، الذين يوجدون بكثرة حتى في أيام الرسل، أمّا قبل مجيء المسيح الثاني فيوجدون بأكثر حرارة.]
=


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2019)

*
"حينئذ إن قال لكم أحد هوذا المسيح هنا أو هناك فلا تصدّقوا،

لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة،

ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب،

حتى يضلّوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضًا.

ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم" [متى 24 : 23-25].*

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن [السيِّد قد أنهى حديثه عن أورشليم ليعبُر إلى الحديث عن مجيئه والعلامات التي تصحبُه، لا لإرشادهم هم فقط، وإنما لإرشادنا نحن أيضًا ومَنْ يأتي بعدنا

يستخدم ضدّ المسيح وأتباعه كل وسيلة للخداع، مقدّمًا آيات وعجائب هي من عمل عدوّ الخير للخداع. لذلك فالحياة الفاضلة في الرب وليس الآيات هي التي تفرز مَنْ هُم للمسيح ومَنْ هم لضد المسيح. وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [يحذّرنا الرب من أنه حتى الأشرار يقدرون أن يصنعوا معجزات معيّنة لا يستطيع حتى القدّيسين أن يصنعوها، فليس بسببها يحسبون أعظم منهم أمام الله.]

حقًا إن فكر ضدّ المسيح له خداعاته، ليس فقط خلال العجائب المضلّلة، وإنما يحمل أحيانًا صورة التقوى والنسك دون قوّتها، فيظهر في البرّيّة ويلتف حوله الكثيرون، كما يتسلّل إلينا خِفية داخل القلب، معلنًا اهتمامه بنا شخصيًا



=


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2019)

*"فإن قالوا لكم ها هو في البرّيّة فلا تخرجوا، ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدّقوا
 [متى 24 : 26].
*

ماذا تعني البرّيّة أيضًا إلا الحياة القفر من الإيمان، والخروج عن إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة، أمّا المخادع فتعني العمل في الظلمة بعيدًا عن نور الحق. وكما يقول الأب هيلاري: [لأن الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يتحدّث عنهم سيقولون أن المسيح في البرّيّة حتى يضلّوا البشر بعيدًا بواسطة الهرطقة، وفي المجامع السرّيّة (المخادع) لكي يأسرهم بقوِّة من هو ضدّ المسيح، أمّا المسيح فلا يكون مخفيًّا في موضع معيّن، ولا خاصًا بمجموعة قليلة، وإنما سيكون حاضرًا في كل موضع ومنظورًا أمام الجميع.

هذا يشبه السيِّد مجيئه بالبرق العلني

=


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2019)

*
"لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر إلى المغارب، هكذا يكون أيضًا مجيء ابن الإنسان، لأنه حيثما تكون الجثّة فهناك تجتمع النسور" 
[متى 24 :  27-28].*

مجيء ابن الإنسان الأخير لا تتبعه آيات ومعجزات ولا يظهر في البراري ولا خِفية، وإنما يأتي في الأعالي على السحاب فجأة، كالبرق يُشرق على المسكونة كلها، ليحملنا من كل أركان العالم، ويرفعنا إلى سماواته. وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [كما أعلن أولًا عن طريقة مجيء ضدّ المسيح، هكذا بهذه الكلمات يصف طريقة مجيئه هو، وكما أن البرق لا يحتاج إلى من يُعلن عنه ويخبر به بل يُنظر في لحظة في العالم، فإنه حتى بالنسبة للذين يجلسون في بيوتهم سيأتي ابن الإنسان ويُنظر في كل موضع دفعة واحدة بسبب بهاء مجده.]

يرى القديس جيروم في "المشارق والمغارب" إشارة إلى الكنيسة الجامعة التي يشرق الرب فيها دائمًا ببهائه كالبرق، إذ يقول: [إن وعدك أحد بأن المسيح يوجد في برّيّة الوثنيّين أو خيام الفلاسفة أو في مجالس الهرطقة السرّيّة (المخادع) وإنه هناك يقدّم معرفة أسرار الله فلا تصدّق، وإنما آمن بإيمان الكنيسة الجامعة الذي يضيء في الكنائس من الشرّق إلى الغرب.]

ويرى العلامة أوريجينوس أن المشارق والمغارب إنّما تُشير إلى النبوّات التي حملت إلينا نور الحق وقدّمت لنا حياة المسيح من مشرق ميلاده حتى مغارب آلامه وقيامته. فإن أردنا أن نلتقي بالمسيح الحقيقي يمكننا أن نبحث عنه في النبوّات الخاصة به.

ماذا يعني بقوله: "لأنه حيثما تكون الجُثّة فهناك تجتمع النسور؟" إن كان السيِّد المسيح قد قدّم جسده ذبيحة حب على الصليب فإن المؤمنين كنسور قويّة هائمة في السماويات لا تستقر إلا حول الصليب، تجتمع معًا لتَشبع بذبيحة الرب واهبة الحياة. وعلى العكس حيثما توجد جثّة ضدّ المسيح كجُثّة هامدة يجتمع حولها الأشرار كالنسور تطلب ما يناسب طبيعتها. فالقدّوس يجتمع به القدّيسون والشرّير يجتمع به الأشرار.

*     لنتعلّم عن المسيح خلال مثالٍ من الطبيعة نراه كل يوم، يُقال عن النسور والصقور أنها إذ ترى الجثّة وراء البحار تجتمع معًا إليها لتتغذى عليها. فإن كانت الطيور تدرك بالغريزة الطبيعيّة على مسافات كهذه أين توجد الجُثّة الصغيرة، فكم بالأكثر يُسرع جموع المؤمنين إلى ذاك الذي يكون مجيئه كالبرق، فيظهر من المشارق إلى المغارب! إنه يقصد بالجُثّة تلميحًا لآلام المسيح وموته.

*     "لقد دُعوا نُسورًا إذ يتجدّد مثل النسر شبابهم" (مز 103: 5) ويحملون أجنحة ليأتوا إلى آلام المسيح.

القديس جيروم[843]

*     يتحدّث عن النسور المقدّسة بسبب الطيران الروحي لأجسادهم مُظهرًا أن الملائكة تجمعهم معًا إلى موضع آلامه. وبطريقة لائقة ننظر مجيئه في مجد، فإنه بالنسبة لنا قد اقتنى السيِّد المجد الأبدي بتواضع آلامه الجسديّة.

الأب هيلاري





=


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2019)

"*وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الأيام تظلم الشمس،

والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه،

والنجوم تسقط من السماء،

وقوات السماوات تتزعزع" 
( متى 24  :  29  )*

هذه الأمور ستتحقّق بلا شك حرفيًا قبل مجيء السيِّد المسيح الأخير. هذا ليس بالأمر العجيب، فإنّنا نعلم اليوم عن تساقط بعض النجوم وعن حدوث بعض انفجارات شمسيّة، هذا يتزايد جدًا في فترة ما قبل ضد المسيح وأثناءها للإنذار[844].

حقًا إنه لا بُد لكي يأتي ملكوت المسيح الأبدي في كمال مجده أن ينهار هذا العالم الحاضر، كقوله: "السماء والأرض تزولان" [35]، فيملك الرب علينا وفينا إلى الأبد، كما في أرض جديدة وسماء جديدة (رؤ21: 1)، لا تحتاج إلى شمس إذ يكون السيِّد نفسه شمسها، أمامه تفقد كل شمس بهاءها، ولا تحتاج إلى قمر حيث يُعلن بهاء الكنيسة كالقمر، ويُحسب المؤمنون ككواكب منيرة.

*     الآن نهاية كل الحياة الزائلة، وكما يقول الرسول، تزول هيئة هذا العالم الخارجي ليتبعه عالم جديد؛ وعِوض الكواكب المنظورة يضيء المسيح نفسه بكونه الشمس الخليقة الجديدة وملكها. عظيمة هي قوّة هذه الشمس الجديدة، وعظيم هو بهاؤها، حتى أن الشمس التي تضيء الآن والقمر والكواكب الأخرى تظلم أمام هذا النور العظيم[845].

يوسابيوس القيصري

*     كما أن القمر والنجوم يتضاءلون بسرعة أمام الشمس المشرقة، هكذا أمام ظهور المسيح تظلم الشمس ولا يعطي القمر ضوءه وتتساقط النجوم من السماء، فيُنزع عنها بهاؤها السابق لكي تلبس ثوب النور العظيم[846].

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     تتم هذه الأمور لا بانطفاء النور الحالي، إذ نقرأ أن "نور الشمس يكون سبعة أضعاف" (إش 30: 26)، لكن بمقارنته بالنور الحقيقي تبدو كل الأشياء مظلمة.

القديس جيروم

هذا ويمكننا أن نفهم هذه النبوّة كعلامات تخص الكنيسة نفسها وكل عضو فيها. فإذ سأل الأسقف هسخيوس Hesychius القديس أغسطينوس عن مجيء المسيح الأخير والعلامات السابقة له، كتب إليه يطلب منه أن ينظر إلى هذه العلامات بطريقة رمزيّة.

ربّما يقصد بالشمس هنا نور معرفة المسيح الذي لا يكون له موضع في مملكة ضد المسيح المسيطرة على أغلب العالم، وكأن الشمس قد أظلمت. والقمر التي هي الكنيسة إذ قيل عنها "جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس" (نش 6: 10) صارت مطرودة أمام مضطهديها، لا يمكن رؤيتها. وكأنها قمر لا يعطي ضوءه؛ ويسقط بعض الجبابرة كالنجوم الساقطة من السماء لتعمل لحساب ضد المسيح، ويتزعزع الكثيرون عن إيمانهم. إنها صورة مرعبة لهذه الفترة العصيبة التي يواجهها العالم كلّه قبل مجيء ابن الإنسان.

وما أقوله عن الكنيسة يمكن أيضًا تطبيقه على المؤمن كعضو فيها، فإنه إذ يقبل أفكار ضد المسيح أي ضدّ المسيح أو عدم الإيمان يفقد بصيرته الداخليّة. وكأن شمسه الداخليّة قد اظلمت، فلا يحمل نور المعرفة، وقمره لا يعطي ضوءه إذ فقد قلبه ملكوت النور وتحوّل إلى مملكة للظلمة. وتهوى كل مواهبه ودوافعه كالكواكب متساقطة من الحياة السماويّة المقدّسة إلى هاوية الفساد، ويتزعزع قلبه كقوات سماويّة تفقد طبيعتها العلويّة وتنحط إلى أفكار الجحود المهلكة!

*     إذ يرتدّ كثيرون عن المسيحيّة يظلم بهاء الإيمان بسحابة الارتداد، فإن الشمس السمائيّة تُظلم أو تُشرق ببهاء حسب الإيمان.

وكما أن القمر يحدث له خسوف شهري لأن الأرض تأتي بين القمر والشمس، فيختفي عن النظر، هكذا في الكنيسة المقدّسة إذ تقف الرذائل الجسديّة في طريق النور السماوي تحجب بهاء النور الإلهي الصادر عن شمس المسيح. وفي أوقات الاضطهادات تقف محبّة الحياة الحاضرة في طريق الشمس الإلهيّة.

أما النجوم، أي البشر، فيحيط بهم مديح إخوتهم المسيحيّين، ليسقطوا أثناء تصاعد مرارة الاضطهاد الذي لا بُد أن ينتهي ويكمّل عدد المؤمنين فيتزكَّى الصالحون ويظهر الضعفاء[847].

القديس أمبروسيوس

*     تتزعزع قوات السماء بسبب اضطهادات الأشرار حيث يمتلئ بالخوف حتى بعض الثابتين في الإيمان جدًا[848].

القديس أغسطينوس








=


----------



## asmicheal (30 مايو 2019)

"*وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء،

وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض،

ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيًا على سحاب السماء بقوَّةٍ ومجدٍ كثيرٍ،

فيُرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت،

فيجمعون مُختاريه من الأربع رياح من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها" 
[ متى 24   :  30-31].
*

بعدما تتشدَّد مملكة ضد المسيح لتُقاوم مملكة المسيح أي كنيسته، فتَظلمْ الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه والنجوم تسقط وقوات السماوات تتزعزع، يأتي السيِّد نفسه في موكِبه الملائكي تتقدّمه علامة الصليب مُعلَنة في السماء، الأمر الذي يُفرِّح الكنيسة الحاملة للطبيعة السماويّة من أجل قدوم عريسها بينما يحزن جميع قبائل الأرض التي احتضنت ضد المسيح وصارت لا تطيق الحق.

*     لنرى علامة الصليب، هذه التي يراها الذين طعنوه حسب نبوّة زكريّا ويوحنا (يو 19: 37) وهي علامة النصرة.

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     إن كانت الشمس تَظلَم فإنه لا يمكن للصليب أن يظهر ما لم يكن أكثر بهاءً من الشمس! فلا يخجل التلاميذ من الصليب ولا يحزنون. إنه يتحدّث عنه كعلامة تظهر في مجد! فستظهر علامة الصليب لتُبكِم جسارة اليهود! سيأتي المسيح ليُدين مشيرًا إلى جراحاته كما إلى طريقة موته المملوء عارًا، عندئذ تنوح كل قبائل الأرض. فإنهم إذ يرون الصليب يفكِّرون كيف أنهم لم يستفيدوا شيئًا من موته، وأنهم صلبوا من كان يجب أن يعبدوه.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*     حقًا يقول: "تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض" لأنهم ليسوا بمواطني السماء بل مكتوبين في الأرض.

القديس جيروم

*     يراه المؤمنون كما غير المؤمنين، فإن الصليب والمخلّص يضيئان ببهاء شديد أكثر من الشمس، فيراهما الكل (المؤمنون يفرحون بالمخلّص المصلوب وغير المؤمنين يرتعبون منه)[849].

الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس بطريرك سلفانيا(1)

هكذا من الجانب النبوي تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان قبل مجيء السيِّد. أمّا في حياتنا الروحيّة فيبذل عدوّ الخير -ضد المسيح- كل الجهد لكي يملك على قلوبنا، مشتاقًا أن يطفئ شمس الحق فينا، ويفقدنا عضويتنا الحقّة في الكنيسة. فتصير الكنيسة بالنسبة لنا كقمرٍ لا يعطي ضوءه، ويعمل العدو بكل حيلة وخداعاته أن يسقط فينا كواكب المواهب والنعم الداخليّة، لكي يزعزع قوّات السماوات في قلوبنا. أما السيِّد المسيح فيُسرع إلينا كما هو قادم من السماء، يدخل إلينا بمجده، مقدّمًا لنا صليبه علامة غلبته ونصرته فينا ولحسابنا، وعلامة حلوله داخلنا. فتنهار كل خداعات العدوّ الكثيرة وكل شهوة جسديّة وفكر أرضي في داخلنا، وكأنها قد صارت قبائل الأرض الشرّيرة التي تنوح حين يظهر السيِّد فينا بقوَّة الروح ومجده السماوي العظيم. ويرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فنشاركهم تسابيحهم وليتورجيَّاتهم، ويجمعون كل طاقات جسدنا كما من الأربعة رياح من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها، لتعمل بانسجام وتوافق مع طاقات النفس لخدمة الملك السماوي.



مجيئه على السحاب
*     سيرى البشر ابن الله بأعينهم الجسديّة قادمًا في شكل جسدي "في سحاب السماء"، أي قادمًا من السماء. وكما عند تجلِّيه جاء صوت من السحابة، هكذا يأتي مرّة أخرى متجلِّيًا في مجده، جالسًا لا على سحابة بل على سحابٍ كثيرٍ كأنه مركبة له!

إن كان عند صعوده إلى أورشليم كان الذين يحبّونه يبسِطون ثيابهم في الطريق حتى لا يطأ ابن الإنسان بقدميه على الأرض، راغبين ألا يلمس حتى الجحش الذي يركبه الأرض (مت 21: 8)، فأي عجب إن كان الآب إله الكل يفرش سحب السماء تحت جسد ابنه لأجل انقضاء الدهر؟

العلامة أوريجينوس

*     يمكن أن يُفهم (مجيئه على السحاب) بطريقتين: إمّا أنه يأتي في كنيسته كما في السحاب، فإنه حتى الآن لا يمتنع عن أن يأتي، لكنّه يأتي فيما بعد بسلطان أعظم وعظمة، مظهرًا سلطانه وعظمته بالأكثر لقدّيسيه الذين يهبهم القوّة فلا تغلبهم تجربة عظيمة كهذه. أو أنه يأتي في جسده الذي جلس به عن يمين الآب. هكذا يليق بنا بحق أن نؤمن أنه سيأتي، ليس فقط في جسده ولكن أيضًا في السحاب، فقد تركنا (بالجسد) لكي يأتي إلينا مرّة أخرى. فقد "ارتفع وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم" (أع 1: 9)، عندئذ قال الملاك: "سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقًا إلى السماء" (أع 1: 11)[850].

القديس أغسطينوس

*     تفهم الأحداث الكبرى في علاقتها ببعضها البعض، فكما جاء في مجيئه الأول في تواضع هكذا يأتي في مجيئه الثاني في مجده اللائق[851].

القديس كيرلس السكندري



=


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2019)

*
"فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثَل،

متى صار غصنها رخصًا،

وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب،

هكذا أنتم أيضًا متى رأيتم هذا كلّه فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب.

الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كلّه" 
[متى 24 : 32-34].*


=


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2019)

*
"فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثَل،

متى صار غصنها رخصًا،

وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب،

هكذا أنتم أيضًا متى رأيتم هذا كلّه فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب.

الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كلّه" 
[متى 24 : 32-34].*


بعد أن قدّم لنا السيِّد المسيح العلامات السابقة لمجيئه في نهاية الأزمنة كما في مجيئه ليملك علينا روحيًا ونحن على الأرض أي في حياتنا الروحيّة أراد أن يوجِّه أفكارنا إلى الجانب الروحي لا الاهتمام بالأوقات والأزمنة. كأنه يقول إن كنتم تعرفون أن تميّزوا الأزمنة فتُدركون أن الصيف قد اقترب خلال شجرة التين متى صار غصنها رخصًا وأخرجت أوراقها، فبالأولى والأهم أن تتطلّعوا إلى هذه العلامات التي قدّمتها لكم، وكأنها شجرة تين من خلالها تعرفون أن وقت مجيئه قد اقترب وكأنه صيف.

بقوله هذا، كما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [يؤكّد لنا أن مجيئه أمر محقَّق حتمًا، ينبغي ألا يشك فيه كما لا نشك في مجيء الصيف. هكذا يليق بالمؤمن كلما ظهرت هذه العلامات من أتعاب وآلام، يُدرك بالأكثر رعاية الله له وسُكنى المسيح بالإيمان في قلبه... إنه يؤكّد لنا مجيئه المستمر فينا بتجلِّيه في داخلنا من يوم إلى يوم ليُعلن ذاته فينا.]

وفي هذا المثل أيضًا يؤكّد لنا السيِّد أن أمجاده مخفيّة في داخلنا كما في شجرة التين في فترة الشتاء، لكنّه إذ يحلّ فصل الصيف يُعلن المجد الخفي ونتكلَّل علانيّة في يوم الرب العظيم. إننا الآن كمن هم في فصل الشتاء نظهر بلا مجد ولا جمال كأشجار جافة بلا أوراق ولا زهور أو ثمار، لكن الشتاء ينتهي وتظهر الحياة الكامنة في داخلنا.

شبَّه السيِّد مجيئه بالصيف لأنه يقدّم لنا جوًا حارًا للحب، حيث يلتهب قلبنا بأكثر حب عند رؤيتنا لعريس نفوسنا قادمًا فينا وإلينا. والصيف هو زمن الحصاد (إر 8: 20)، فيأتي الرب ليحمل فينا ثمره الروحي فيفرح بنا. لهذا تسأل النفس عريسها "ليأت حبيبي إلى جنّته ويأكل ثمره النفيس" (نش4: 16)، ويجيب الرب العريس: "قد دخلتُ جنتي يا أختي العروس، قطفتُ مُرِّي مع طيبي، أكلتُ شهدي مع عسلي، شربتُ خمري مع لبني. كلوا أيها الأصحاب اشربوا واسكروا أيها الأحبّاء" (نش 5: 1). إنه الوقت الذي يقطف فيه السيِّد بنفسه الثمر النفيس بكونه ثمرة هو فيها... يفرح ويتهلّل ويقيم وليمة، فيفرح معه السمائيون من أجل عروسه المثمرة!

ويرى بعض الآباء في شجرة التين رمزًا لليهود في عودتهم لتكوين مملكة كعلامة لنهاية الأزمنة، أو لقبولهم الإيمان بالمسيح يسوع الذي رفضوه قبل انقضاء الدهر، كما يرى البعض في شجرة التين رمزًا لظهور مملكة ضد المسيح.

*     شجرة التين هي رمز لمجمع اليهود، أمّا الغصن فهو ضدّ المسيح، ابن الشيطان، نصيب الخطيّة... هذا الذي بظهوره كما لو أن الحياة تنقشع والأوراق تُرى، فتنتصر زهور الخطيّة بنوع ما، بهذا يكون قد اقترب الصيف أي يوم الدينونة.

الأب هيلاري

*     لشجرة التين معنيان... إمّا يقصد بها عندما تظهر الثمرة على كل الشجرة فيعترف كل لسان بالرب، ويؤمن أيضًا شعب إسرائيل، عندئذ نترجَّى مجيء الرب، وكأن وقت الصيف قد حلّ لجمع ثمار القيامة؛ وإما يقصد بها أنها عندما يلبس ابن الخطيّة إكليل زهور، بافتخاره الباطل والفارغ، فتظهر أوراق الغصن الخاصة بالمجمع اليهودي، عندئذ يجب أن تترقَّب مجيء الدينونة، إذ يُسرع الرب بالمجيء ليكافئ المؤمنين ويضع نهاية للشر[852].


القديس أمبروسيوس
أولًا: يُشير إلى تحقيق العلامات الخاصة بدمار الهيكل اليهودي على يدي القائد الروماني تيطس عام 70 م.، لإعلان مجيء الرب في هيكل جديد.

ثانيًا: يريد ربّنا أن يوجِّه أنظارنا إلى مجيئه الداخلي فينا وإعلان مجده في القلب... فإنه وإن كنّا نترقَّب يوم الرب العظيم لكن عملنا الآن هو التمتّع بحلوله داخلنا وتجلِّيه المستمر فينا.

=


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2019)

*"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول،

وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يُعلّم بهما أحد

ولا ملائكة السموات إلا أبي وحده"
 [متى 24  : 35-36].*

ما أعلنه السيِّد إنّما هو كلمته الخالدة التي لا تزول، فإن السماء والأرض تزولان، أمّا كلامه فلن يزول. ما هي السماء إلا نفوسنا التي ترحل من هذا العالم، والأرض هي جسدنا الذي يعود إلى التراب إلى أن يأتي "كلمة الله" الذي لا يزول، فتعود السماء جديدة فيه وأيضًا أرضنا.

إن السيِّد قادم لا محالة، أمّا تحديد الأزمنة فليس من عملنا، ولا هو من رسالتنا، بل هو عمل الله المدبّر للأزمنة.

*     السماء والأرض بحقيقة خلقتهما لا يحويان داخلهما التزام بالخلود الدائم، أمّا كلمات المسيح الأزليّة فتحل داخلها البقاء الدائم.

الأب هيلاري

*     كأنه يقول أن كل ما يبدو باقيًا لا يبقى إلى الأبد، وما يبدو لكم زائلًا يبقى ثابتًا بلا تغيير! إن كلماتي تعبِّر عن الأمور التي بلا تغيير[853].

الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير

=


----------



## asmicheal (3 يوليو 2019)

*

"وكما كانت أيام نوح كذلك أيضًا مجيء ابن الإنسان،

لأنه كما كانوا في الأيام التي قبل الطوفان

يأكلون ويشربون ويتزوَّجون ويزوِّجون إلى اليوم الذي دخل فيه نوح الفلك،

ولم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان وأخذ الجميع،

كذلك يكون أيضًا مجيء ابن الإنسان" 
[متى  24  : 37-39].

*
يقدّم لنا السيِّد المسيح الطوفان الذي أنقذ نوح وعائلته، وأهلك البشريّة الشرّيرة مثالًا لمجيئه، حيث ينعم أولاد الله بالإكليل الأبدي، ويدخلوا إلى المجد، كما إلى الفلك، بينما يهلك الأشرار كما في الطوفان. لقد كان الأشرار غير مستعدّين، انسحبت قلوبهم إلى الاهتمام بالأكل والشراب والزواج ولم ترتفع قط إلى الله.

حقًا إن الأكل والشراب والزواج هذه جميعها في ذاتها ليست بشرّيرة، وإنما تتحوّل إلى إله لمن يُستعبد لها، فيصير قلبه كلّه مرتبكًا بسببها، هذه بعينها تُحسب مباركة ومقدّسة بالنسبة للقلب المقدّس في الله. عن الأوّلين يقول الرسول: "الذين نهايتهم الهلاك، الذين إلههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم، الذين يفتكرون في الأرضيّات" (في 3: 19)، "لأن مثل هؤلاء لا يخدمون ربّنا يسوع المسيح بل بطونهم" (رو 16: 18)، "الكرّيتيّون دائمًا كذّابون، وحوش رديّة، بطون بطالة" (تي 1: 12). إنهم يستعبدون لبطونهم فيعملون لحسابها وليس لخدمة المسيح، يعيشون كمن في بطالة، يفسدون حياتهم بلا ثمر! أمّا الآخرون فيقولون: "ولكن الطعام لا يقدّمنا إلى الله، لأننا إن أكلنا لا نزيد وإن لم نأكل لا ننقص" (1 كو 8: 8). "الذي يأكل فللرب يأكل لأنه يشكر الله، والذي لا يأكل فللرب لا يأكل ويشكر الله، لأنه ليس أحد منّا يعيش لذاته ولا أحد يموت لذاته" (رو 14: 6-7). "لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلًا وشربًا، بل هو برّ وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس" (رو 14: 17).

=


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2019)

*

"حينئذ يكون اثنان في الحقل، يؤخذ الواحد ويُترك الآخر. اثنتان تطحنان على الرحَى، تؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى" 
[متى 24  :  40-41].*


 لا يمكن للإنسان أن يُدرك أسرار قلب أخيه، فبينما يعمل رجلان معًا في حقلٍ واحدٍ، وتعمل امرأتان معًا على رحى واحدة، إذا بالواحد يحمل قلبًا مرتفعًا نحو السماويات والآخر يرتبك بالأرضيّات. واحد يعمل ويشكر الله ويمجِّده، والآخر يعمل لخدمة بطنه وإشباع شهواته مرتبكًا بالأمور الزمنيّة.

ويُعلّق القديس كيرلس الكبير على المرأتين اللتين تطحنان على الرحى فتُؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى قائلًا: [يبدو أن هاتين المرأتين تشيران إلى الذين يعيشون في فقر وتعب، فحتى هؤلاء يوجد بينهم اختلاف كبير. البعض منهم يحتملون الفقر بنضوج وقوة في حياة فاضلة، والآخر له شخصيّة مختلفة إذ يسلكون بدهاء في حياة شرّيرة دنيئة[854].]

إذًا لنسهر لا بالمفهوم الجسدي الظاهر وإنما بالقلب والحياة الداخليّة خلال انتظار مجيئه. فالقلب الساهر يكون كالعروس المشتاقة إلى عريسها، يأتيها السيِّد، فتفرح وتتهلّل، أمّا القلب المتهاون والنائم يأتيها يوم الرب كلصٍ يسطو على البيت. القلب اليقظ يفرح ويُسر كلما اقتربت الساعة، أمّا القلب الخامل فيُفاجأ به ليحزن ويخسر كل ما كان يظن أنه يملكه!

هكذا يدعونا الرب للسهر لملاقاته دون تحديد موعد مجيئه وكما يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [ليس من صالحنا أن نعرف الأزمنة، بل بالأحرى من صالحنا عدم معرفتها، فجهلنا لها يجعلنا نخاف ونسهر فينصلح حالنا[855].]

=


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2019)

"*على جميع أمواله"
 [متى 24 : 47]*

 فيجعله ملكًا ينعم بميراثٍ أبديٍ وإكليل لا يفنى. أمّا الذي يضرب العبيد رفقاءه فيحطَّم ما وهبه الله من طاقات ومواهب وأحاسيس ودوافع، فلا تنمو في الروح بل تتعثّر وتضمر، فيُقطع ويصير نصيبه مع المرائين.
قد يتساءل البعض هل نحب الجسد أيضًا كأحد الخدم الذين أوكلنا السيِّد على رعايتهم؟ يجيب الرسول بولس: "فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربّيه كما الرب أيضًا للكنيسة، لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه" (أف 5: 29-30). هكذا يرفع الرسول الجسد إلى هذه القُدسية، فنراه كما يرى الرب كنيسته، نهتم بقدسيَّته ولا نحطِّمه، إنّما نرفض الشهوات الجسديّة التي تنزل بنا إلى الارتباكات الزمنيّة والملذّات القاتلة. يقول القديس جيروم: [إني أحب الجسد، لكنّني أحبُّه عندما يكون طاهرًا، عندما يكون عذراويًا، عندما يُمات بالصوم. لست أحب أعماله إنّما أحبُّه هو، هذا الذي يلزم أن يحكم عليه ويموت كشهيدٍ من أجل المسيح فيُجلد ويُمزَّق ويُحرق بالنار


يحدّثنا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن الجسد كخادم نهتم به في الرب، يعمل مع النفس لحسابه، قائلًا: [حقًا لقد أقام الله فينا الأعين والفم والسمع بهذا القصد، أن تخدمه جميع أعضائنا، فننطق بكلماته ونفعل أعماله، ونتغنَّى له بالتسابيح الدائمة، ونقدّم له ذبائح الشكر، بهذا تتنقَّى ضمائرنا تمامًا! وكما أن الجسد يصير في أكثر صحّة عندما يتمتّع بالهواء النقي، هكذا النفس بالأكثر تنعم بالحكمة العمليّة عندما تنتعش بمثل هذه التداريب. أليس إن وُجدَت عينا الجسد في دخان تبكيان على الدوام، وإن وُجِدَتا في هواء نقي ومُروج وينابيع وحدائق تصيران بحدَّة وفي أكثر سلام؟ هكذا أيضًا بالنسبة لعين النفس، فإنها إذ تتقوَّت على مروج الأقوال الروحيّة تصير نقيّة وحادة البصر، لكنها إن رحلت إلى دُخَّان أمور هذه الحياة فإنها تبكي بلا حدود، وتبقى في عويل ههنا وفيما بعد. لهذا قال أحدهم: "فنَتْ أيامي كالدخان" (مز102: 3



=


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2019)

ا*لأصحاح الخامس والعشرون


1 حينئذ يشبه ملكوت السماوات عشر عذارى، أخذن مصابيحهن وخرجن للقاء العريس

2 وكان خمس منهن حكيمات، وخمس جاهلات

3 أما الجاهلات فأخذن مصابيحهن ولم يأخذن معهن زيتا

4 وأما الحكيمات فأخذن زيتا في آنيتهن مع مصابيحهن

5 وفيما أبطأ العريس نعسن جميعهن ونمن

6 ففي نصف الليل صار صراخ: هوذا العريس مقبل، فاخرجن للقائه

7 فقامت جميع أولئك العذارى وأصلحن مصابيحهن

8 فقالت الجاهلات للحكيمات: أعطيننا من زيتكن فإن مصابيحنا تنطفئ

9 فأجابت الحكيمات قائلات: لعله لا يكفي لنا ولكن، بل اذهبن إلى الباعة وابتعن لكن
*

في منتصف كل ليل يقرأ المؤمن هذا الفصل من الإنجيل في الخدمة الأولى من صلاة نصف الليل، ليتعرّف على سرّ وقوفه للصلاة ألا وهو انتظار العريس، مهتمّا أن يكون كإحدى العذارى الحكيمات اللواتي يدخلن العرس الأبدي. إنه يقول: "ها هوذا الختن (العريس) يأتي في نصف الليل، طوبى للعبد الذي يجده مستيقظًا. أمّا الذي يجده متغافلًا، فإنه غير مستحق المُضيّ معه. فانظري يا نفسي لئلاّ تثقلي نومًا فتُلقي خارج الملكوت، بل اسهري واصرخي قائلة: قدّوس، قدّوس، قدّوس، أنت يا الله من أجل والدة الإله ارحمنا


ليقف المؤمن في الحضرة الإلهيّة مشتاقًا أن يقدّم حواسه الخمس مقدّسة له، بكونها العذارى الحكيمات اللواتي أخذن زيتًا في آنيتهن مع مصابيح ينتظرن العريس. حقًا إن العذارى الحكيمات يقفن جنبًا إلى جنب مع الجاهلات، كلهُنّ عذارى ومعهُن مصابيحهِّن، كلهُن نعسْنَ ونِمن [5]، لكن الحكيمات يحملن زيتًا تفتقر إليه الجاهلات

يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم في هذا الزيت إشارة إلى الأعمال الصالحة والمقدّسة التي تميّز الإيمان الحيّ من الميّت. فالمؤمن يقدّم بالروح القدس حواسه مقدّسة للعريس بالإيمان العامل بالمحبّة (غل 5: 6). يتقدّم للعريس حاملًا سماته عمليًا في كل أحاسيسه ومشاعره وتصرُّفاته. فإن أخذنا اللسان كمثال يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [عندما يكون لسانك كلِسان المسيح، ويصير فمك فم الآب وتكون هيكلًا للروح القدس، عندئذ أيّة كرامة تكون هذه؟! فإنه وإن كان فمك مصنوعًا من الذهب ومن الحجارة الكريمة فإنه لن يضيء هكذا كما بحُليّ الوداعة. أيّ شيء أكثر حبًا من الفم الذي لا يعرف أن يشتم، بل هو معتاد أن يبارِك وينطق بالكلمات الصالحة

أما الجاهلات فحملْنَ مصابيحهِّن لكنّهُن لم يستطعن أن يقتنين الزيت المقدّس أي الأعمال الصالحة بالرب، إنّما حملْنَ إيمانا ميّتًا وعبادات شكليّة، وإن ينتهي النهار حيث يمكن للإنسان أن يعمل يأتي الليل حيث لا مجال للعمل، ولا يمكن لأحد أن يستعير زيتًا من آخر فلا يقدرن أن يلتقين بالعريس

=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2019)

*
"وفيما هنَّ ذاهبات ليبتعْنَ جاء العريس والمستعدَّات دخلْن معه إلى العرس، وأُغلق الباب" [متى 25 : 10]
*



=


----------

